# Singles Social club



## DCTooTall

Out of respect for OregonGirl and her (valid) concern about the "The official SINGLES SEEKING SINGLES dating thread" turning into a social/cocktail hour instead of a place to introduce and meet up with new people,     I decided to start up this thread for the express purpose of general chit-chat,  socializing,  joking around,  and having an all around good time.


So......    Let the fun begin!   


UPDATE 03/03/2011 -   Because this thread is about to hit it's max page limit,   a sequel thread has been opened up at http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2670032    Feel free to join in over there if you so please.  

(And to our European friends....    gotta love dates that work in either the US format or the European format!    )


----------



## KC78

bring on the hijinks and merrymaking!


----------



## DCTooTall

Who's Mary?  and why are we making her?


----------



## diznut66

This thread is a good idea


----------



## DFD

"taking my ciggie break..." I am here also woohoooo!!!  ok now whos serving drinks ????  I have 12 minutes into happy hour... 

Love the title DC!!!


----------



## duckybelle

DFD said:


> "taking my ciggie break..." I am here also woohoooo!!!  ok now whos serving drinks ????  I have 12 minutes into happy hour...
> 
> Love the title DC!!!



I gots the drinks...who's coming over? LOL!


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> I gots the drinks...who's coming over? LOL!



woohoooo  skinny 'rita for me please!!!


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> "taking my ciggie break..." I am here also woohoooo!!!  ok now whos serving drinks ????  I have 12 minutes into happy hour...
> 
> Love the title DC!!!



DFD I thought you were serving


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> DFD I thought you were serving



hahahah well duckybelle already have the drinks...

DC... how was work.. did you get in on time 

KC thanks for the friends request 

OK we have  one from MA, PA, DE... we can have a meet in Philaldephia or AC... MyMuse come out come out wherever you are.. duckybelle you just have to fly over


----------



## DCTooTall

So what  are on tap for tonight?  We looking at just beer?  or did someone bring the good stuff?


----------



## DCTooTall

Yup... Actually woke up and got to work on time today.  Been spending WAY too much time on DIS though the past 2 days,   found out I have to do a lot of catching up on my DVR tonight so that I can bring it into work tomorrow and load some new code on it to test.

bleh....

something tells me I'm going to have to miss some of my Late Late Show.


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> So what  are on tap for tonight?  We looking at just beer?  or did someone bring the good stuff?



watermelon margarita here dont know about you... drinking1


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> watermelon margarita here dont know about you... drinking1




I'm debating on a capt and coke tonight when I get home.   I have a lot of extra rum that didn't get drunk at the Hershey tailgate,  so I better not waste it.      



One incident of Alcohol abuse this month already is one too many


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> I'm debating on a capt and coke tonight when I get home.   I have a lot of extra rum that didn't get drunk at the Hershey tailgate,  so I better not waste it.
> 
> 
> 
> One incident of *Alcohol abuse* this month already is one too many



gatorade and charcoal tablets!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> gatorade and charcoal tablets!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Na... worse.... I wasted alcohol.


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> Who's Mary?  and why are we making her?


LOL You're a 



DFD said:


> hahahah well duckybelle already have the drinks...
> 
> DC... how was work.. did you get in on time
> 
> KC thanks for the friends request
> 
> OK we have  one from MA, PA, DE... we can have a meet in Philaldephia or AC... MyMuse come out come out wherever you are.. duckybelle you just have to fly over


You're Welcome! 



DCTooTall said:


> So what  are on tap for tonight?  We looking at just beer?  or did someone bring the good stuff?


I want the good stuff! 



DCTooTall said:


> Na... worse.... I wasted alcohol.


 SAY IT 'AINT SO?


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> I want the good stuff!



like what ??? name names I might have it right here in my own lil mini bar 

whatcha think diznut... yah think I have it here???!!!


----------



## KC78

Hmmm,  somethin' tells me that if we all  got together...there'd be trouble! And a WHOLE LOT OF IT!!!


----------



## KC78

DFD said:


> like what ??? name names I might have it right here in my own lil mini bar
> 
> whatcha think diznut... yah think I have it here???!!!


I'm a cap'n & coke kinda gal. But i do love a yummy frozen raspberry margarita or pina colada or mudslide or sombrero or grape crush or grashopper or midori sour.......OR beer!


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> Hmmm,  somethin' tells me that if we all  got together...there'd be trouble! And a WHOLE LOT OF IT!!!



you got that right... hmmm wanna plana  dismeet in Dec???  since everyone have their trip set already...

when is everybody trips again???


----------



## KC78

DFD said:


> you got that right... hmmm wanna plana  dismeet in Dec???  since everyone have their trip set already...
> 
> when is everybody trips again???



Mine is in november


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> Mine is in november



when in Nov ???  and where r u staying ?


----------



## KC78

DFD said:


> when in Nov ???  and where r u staying ?



8th-16th at OKW


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> 8th-16th at OKW



awesome.. if I get the days request.. I will be with friends at Bonnet creek from 9-11 out on the 12th!  are you going solo???


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> I'm a cap'n & coke kinda gal. But i do love a yummy frozen raspberry margarita or pina colada or mudslide or sombrero or grape crush or grashopper or midori sour.......OR beer!



am Patron or Stoli if at home...

Youre in luck!! Got the Capt.,  Mudslide and Midori !!!  No Beer though... sorry


----------



## MyMuse

KC78 said:


> bring on the hijinks and merrymaking!




  oooohhhhh boi.  


I do have some news - just got off the phone with Disney and resort booked for later half of my December trip! woot! now, if I can get my flight together, I'll be golden! 

and DCTooTall, I won't post any pics, if you don't want me too.  I'll send you the link for 'em, if you want.


----------



## DFD

MyMuse said:


> oooohhhhh boi.
> 
> 
> I do have some news - just got off the phone with Disney and resort booked for later half of my December trip! woot! now, if I can get my flight together, I'll be golden!
> 
> and DCTooTall, I won't post any pics, if you don't want me too.  I'll send you the link for 'em, if you want.



about time you get here woman!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

DCTooTall said:


> Who's Mary?  and why are we making her?





I've often wondered  who is Will and why should we fire at him?


----------



## KC78

DFD said:


> awesome.. if I get the days request.. I will be with friends at Bonnet creek from 9-11 out on the 12th!  are you going solo???



Going with family for my daughters bday!


----------



## OregonGirl

DC! Thanks for moving the chatter over.  Much appreciated. I almost wish there was a way I could delete the chatter from the 'singles seeking' thread so that it truly can be a virtual 'meet and greet' area. Does anyone know how to do that? I thought being the OP I could but no dice. 

Anyway, to prove that I am not a pooper, I'll order a cosmo. Shaken, not stirred. After a long day that included arguing with New York, hammering out details with Chicago, playing phone tag with Washington DC, and suffering through a conference call with California, I need a drink. 

And BTW, why I am not surprised to see DFD over here?


----------



## KC78

Am i the only one here with kids? I'm feeling like a rebel! I should probably be over at the single parents thread huh? AHHHHH, SCREW IT! I'm gonna live dangerously!


----------



## DCTooTall

Damn...  offline for 30min to  home and come back to an entire page to reply too.....

Something tells me this thread will do just fine.  




KC78 said:


> LOL You're a
> 
> 
> SAY IT 'AINT SO?



   Not that there is anything wrong with being a .


And sadly... I did spill some beer recently.   thankfully it wasn't a full one,  and I still had some left after the recovery. :




KC78 said:


> Hmmm,  somethin' tells me that if we all  got together...there'd be trouble! And a WHOLE LOT OF IT!!!



 Good point.   Does anyone have any friends who are cops?  might be good to have a friendly available.  



DFD said:


> you got that right... hmmm wanna plana  dismeet in Dec???  since everyone have their trip set already...
> 
> when is everybody trips again???



  The first trip I could afford is my March trip to Disney.   If we did something up here in the NE I might be able to swing it a bit easier.  (Amtrak is your friend.)



KC78 said:


> I'm a cap'n & coke kinda gal. But i do love a yummy frozen raspberry margarita or pina colada or mudslide or sombrero or grape crush or grashopper or midori sour.......OR beer!



I got almost a full handle of capt here,  and some beer.  



MyMuse said:


> oooohhhhh boi.
> 
> 
> I do have some news - just got off the phone with Disney and resort booked for later half of my December trip! woot! now, if I can get my flight together, I'll be golden!
> 
> and DCTooTall, I won't post any pics, if you don't want me too.  I'll send you the link for 'em, if you want.



Grats on the trip.  

Eh... I don't think you have anything REALLY incriminating.  Most of the time anything really incriminating happened,  you were too busy laughing.  



Costumesaremylife said:


> I've often wondered  who is Will and why should we fire at him?



He was the first officer on the Enterprise....  and cause he 1. was dating Trio, and 2.  looked creepy with the beard.  (and more creepy without it)  

and now to eat dinner.  I'm  to see how much this thread grows while I eat.


----------



## DCTooTall

OregonGirl said:


> DC! Thanks for moving the chatter over.  Much appreciated. I almost wish there was a way I could delete the chatter from the 'singles seeking' thread so that it truly can be a virtual 'meet and greet' area. Does anyone know how to do that? I thought being the OP I could but no dice.
> 
> Anyway, to prove that I am not a pooper, I'll order a cosmo. Shaken, not stirred. After a long day that included arguing with New York, hammering out details with Chicago, playing phone tag with Washington DC, and suffering through a conference call with California, I need a drink.
> 
> And BTW, why I am not surprised to see DFD over here?




No problem.  You had a valid point,  so I figured another spot to chat would be good.     We seem to have been infecting a few threads lately with the general chitchat,  so I figured the thread would thrive.


As for "cleaning" the thread,   maybe a mod could help?


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> I'm a cap'n & coke kinda gal. But i do love a yummy frozen raspberry margarita or pina colada or mudslide or sombrero or grape crush or grashopper or midori sour.......OR beer!



Ok so is Captain and Coke the official drink of redheads? Just saying from experience.


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> Am i the only one here with kids? I'm feeling like a rebel! I should probably be over at the single parents thread huh? AHHHHH, SCREW IT! I'm gonna live dangerously!



I am second on here with a Kiddo.


----------



## DFD

OregonGirl said:


> And BTW, why I am not surprised to see DFD over here?



well you know how much I talk.. I dont want you kickign me out over there... 



KC78 said:


> SCREW IT! I'm gonna live dangerously!







Kfyr23 said:


> Ok so is Captain and Coke the official drink of redheads? Just saying from experience.



Ohhhh my future employer!!!  Howdy!!!!!!!!!!   to the Club


----------



## Kfyr23

DFD said:


> well you know how much I talk.. I dont want you kickign me out over there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh my future employer!!!  Howdy!!!!!!!!!!   to the Club


----------



## DFD

Kfyr23 said:


> I just hope your not like all the other Leroys I know cause they are all idiots.



Ouch!!!!!!!!!   LoL I will keep that in mind!


note to self!!!!


----------



## KC78

Kfyr23 said:


> Ok so is Captain and Coke the official drink of redheads? Just saying from experience.


Only redhead #3's 



Kfyr23 said:


> I am second on here with a Kiddo.


Yay!!! and yours and my youngest are close in age...so we shall have lots in common i'm sure!


Btw...looks like you'll be at Disney the week before me...what r your dates?


----------



## MyMuse

DFD said:


> about time you get here woman!



Hey, I was always there! Well, in mind & spirit, perhaps not body. 




DCTooTall said:


> And sadly... I did spill some beer recently.   thankfully it wasn't a full one,  and I still had some left after the recovery. :



Yep. 



DCTooTall said:


> Good point.   Does anyone have any friends who are cops?  might be good to have a friendly available.



My cuz is an ex-cop. 





DCTooTall said:


> Grats on the trip.



Thank ya kindly. 



DCTooTall said:


> Eh... I don't think you have anything REALLY incriminating.  Most of the time anything really incriminating happened,  you were too busy laughing.



This would be true.   Well, either that or screaming. 





OregonGirl said:


> DC! Thanks for moving the chatter over.  Much appreciated. I almost wish there was a way I could delete the chatter from the 'singles seeking' thread so that it truly can be a virtual 'meet and greet' area. Does anyone know how to do that? I thought being the OP I could but no dice.



Probably a mod, but I don't know if they do clean-ups? 



I'm trying to remember which fruity drink was my favorite. *sigh* This is what happens when one gets old.  It had a really cool name too.


----------



## KC78

Oh, nevermind Kf....you're doing MNSSHP on Halloween?


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> Only redhead #3's
> 
> 
> Yay!!! and yours and my youngest are close in age...so we shall have lots in common i'm sure!
> 
> 
> Btw...looks like you'll be at Disney the week before me...what r your dates?



I live 30 minutes away my dates are any day I am not at work. I have been probably 40 time this year.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Captain and Coke sounds tasty to me,  but if I drink more than two my legs stop working.   And being 6' I have far to fall.


----------



## DFD

Costumesaremylife said:


> Captain and Coke sounds tasty to me,  but if I drink more than two my legs stop working.   And being 6' I have far to fall.



6 !!!  can you spare me an inch


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> I just hope your not like all the other Leroys I know cause they are all idiots.








MyMuse said:


> Hey, I was always there! Well, in mind & spirit, perhaps not body.



Wow....  people are here in mind?    I thought we all lost them....



MyMuse said:


> My cuz is an ex-cop.



Sweet!  I think we have our get out of jail free card ready!



MyMuse said:


> I'm trying to remember which fruity drink was my favorite. *sigh* This is what happens when one gets old.  It had a really cool name too.



That's not a problem with being old,  It's just a sign that the drink was REALLY good!  



Kfyr23 said:


> I live 30 minutes away my dates are any day I am not at work. I have been probably 40 time this year.



 For the record....  I hate you.



Costumesaremylife said:


> Captain and Coke sounds tasty to me,  but if I drink more than two my legs stop working.   And being 6' I have far to fall.




That's why god invented bar stools.


----------



## diznut66

I go do other things and within just a couple of hours this thread is on page 3....how is a guy supposed to keep up with you

and of course DFD is here....I'm surprised they haven't given her part ownership in Disboard....


----------



## DCTooTall

diznut66 said:


> I go do other things and within just a couple of hours this thread is on page 3....how is a guy supposed to keep up with you
> 
> and of course DFD is here....I'm surprised they haven't given her part ownership in Disboard....



Um...  Page 4.


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> and of course DFD is here....I'm surprised they haven't given her part ownership in Disboard....



sorry diznut66  Only the States Store would do that for me


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> sorry diznut66  Only the States Store would do that for me



hehehe haven't heard that word since I moved from PA...State Store....

everyplace here sells alcohol


----------



## KC78

Kfyr23 said:


> I live 30 minutes away my dates are any day I am not at work. I have been probably 40 time this year.



Sooooooooooo jealous!



Costumesaremylife said:


> Captain and Coke sounds tasty to me,  but if I drink more than two my legs stop working.   And being 6' I have far to fall.


hey, where in Boston are ya? That's my hometown!


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> hehehe haven't heard that word since I moved from PA...State Store....
> 
> everyplace here sells alcohol



we're on a 1st name basis here


----------



## diznut66

DFD said:


> we're on a 1st name basis here



ok...hey where are you staying in October...I want to be near where the blender is...


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> ok...hey where are you staying in October...I want to be near where the blender is...



thank you thank you thank you 


AKL...  what is your drink of choice???    I got mousekeeping on commision already 2 blenders please!


----------



## captaindavidhook

DFD said:


> you got that right... hmmm wanna plana  dismeet in Dec???  since everyone have their trip set already...
> 
> when is everybody trips again???





mine is in exactly one week from today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

KC78 said:


> I'm a cap'n & coke kinda gal. But i do love a yummy frozen raspberry margarita or pina colada or mudslide or sombrero or grape crush or grashopper or midori sour.......OR beer!





You said your a captain and coke kinda gal, for a second I thought u said u were a captaindavidhook and a cook kinda gal lol   I know it is kinda lame but I thought it was kinda cute and funny


----------



## Costumesaremylife

KC78 said:


> Sooooooooooo jealous!
> 
> 
> hey, where in Boston are ya? That's my hometown!



I am from the rockin' city of Somerville.

And Yes DFD  I could spare you an inch,  being a 6' woman, people say the oddest things.  I think if I were 5'11 they wouldn't act like I was going to storm the city looking for Mothra. 

That said, I do like being able to get things from the high shelves.


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> Wow....  people are here in mind?    I thought we all lost them....
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!  I think we have our get out of jail free card ready!
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a problem with being old,  It's just a sign that the drink was REALLY good!



Oh wait that's true. I amend my previous statement, I've lost my mind & memory. 

I had one of those gold-plated cop cards; it was sweet!

The drink was green and I want to say melon liquor in it....argh. It'll come to me.


----------



## KC78

Kfyr23 said:


> I live 30 minutes away my dates are any day I am not at work. I have been probably 40 time this year.





Costumesaremylife said:


> Captain and Coke sounds tasty to me,  but if I drink more than two my legs stop working.   And being 6' I have far to fall.





MyMuse said:


> Oh wait that's true. I amend my previous statement, I've lost my mind & memory.
> 
> I had one of those gold-plated cop cards; it was sweet!
> 
> The drink was green and I want to say melon liquor in it....argh. It'll come to me.



Midori sour?


----------



## DCTooTall

Costumesaremylife said:


> I am from the rockin' city of Somerville.
> 
> And Yes DFD  I could spare you an inch,  being a 6' woman, people say the oddest things.  I think if I were 5'11 they wouldn't act like I was going to storm the city looking for Mothra.
> 
> That said, I do like being able to get things from the high shelves.



Eh....   Not much better than being a 6'6" guy.   




MyMuse said:


> Oh wait that's true. I amend my previous statement, I've lost my mind & memory.
> 
> I had one of those gold-plated cop cards; it was sweet!
> 
> The drink was green and I want to say melon liquor in it....argh. It'll come to me.




Melonball?


----------



## KC78

Costumesaremylife said:


> I am from the rockin' city of Somerville.
> 
> And Yes DFD  I could spare you an inch,  being a 6' woman, people say the oddest things.  I think if I were 5'11 they wouldn't act like I was going to storm the city looking for Mothra.
> 
> That said, I do like being able to get things from the high shelves.


Ahhhh, one of my best friends when i was a teen way back when was from somerville. Me...i'm a Dot girl!


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> Midori sour?




I think you forgot the rest of your reply.   You quoted three people and only responded to one.


Guess the thought of the drink was that distracting.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Dude you are 6'6?  I didn't realize you were that much taller than me! 

KC I hope your friend from Somerville was wicked awesome. 


I had a midori sour once.  Those are pretty tasty.


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> Sooooooooooo jealous!
> 
> 
> I am spoiled yes. So why is it # 3 redheads like captain and coke ?


----------



## DCTooTall

Remember who I was with during the fireworks,  and their height.



I did a LOT of slouching.


----------



## KC78

captaindavidhook said:


> You said your a captain and coke kinda gal, for a second I thought u said u were a captaindavidhook and a cook kinda gal lol   I know it is kinda lame but I thought it was kinda cute and funny



Very cute!!!


----------



## Costumesaremylife

DCTooTall said:


> Remember who I was with during the fireworks,  and their height.
> 
> 
> 
> I did a LOT of slouching.



Ah yes, the short people slouch!


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> I think you forgot the rest of your reply.   You quoted three people and only responded to one.
> 
> 
> Guess the thought of the drink was that distracting.



LMAO!!!!!!!!! woops!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

KC78 said:


> Very cute!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Dizmom0923

Kfyr23 said:


> I am second on here with a Kiddo.



3rd...I have 2!


----------



## KC78

Costumesaremylife said:


> Dude you are 6'6?  I didn't realize you were that much taller than me!
> 
> KC I hope your friend from Somerville was wicked awesome.
> 
> 
> I had a midori sour once.  Those are pretty tasty.



ya, she was ok....but I'm the one who is "Wicked Awesome!" or as my mom would say..."Wicked Pissah!"


----------



## KC78

Kfyr23 said:


> KC78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooo jealous!
> 
> 
> I am spoiled yes. So why is it # 3 redheads like captain and coke ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz we know how to handle a REAL drink!!!! True redhead #3's can drink more than just pretty little fruity umbrella drinks!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## KC78

Dizmom0923 said:


> 3rd...I have 2!


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> Kfyr23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz we know how to handle a REAL drink!!!! True redhead #3's can drink more than just pretty little fruity umbrella drinks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get your southern drink on and get you some whiskey.
Click to expand...


----------



## MyMuse

KC78 said:


> Midori sour?



YES!!! *ding ding ding*  That's it! 

I lurve those. Lots. 




Costumesaremylife said:


> And Yes DFD  I could spare you an inch,  being a 6' woman, people say the oddest things.  I think if I were 5'11 they wouldn't act like I was going to storm the city looking for Mothra.
> 
> That said, I do like being able to get things from the high shelves.



I wish I was 6 ft! I'm 5'7" and that's not exactly short, but both my siblings are taller than me, dad was 6'1"; my bro-in-law is 6'5". That's alotta looking up. 

However, I do like to wear sky-high heels. THey make me feel tall. 




Costumesaremylife said:


> Dude you are 6'6?  I didn't realize you were that much taller than me!
> 
> KC I hope your friend from Somerville was wicked awesome.
> 
> 
> I had a midori sour once.  Those are pretty tasty.





Ooooh, they are addicting!


----------



## KC78

Kfyr23 said:


> Gotta get your southern drink on and get you some whiskey.


Wanna shoot some SoCo??????


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> Wanna shoot some SoCo??????



Now you are definitely talking my language.


----------



## KC78

MyMuse said:


> YES!!! *ding ding ding*  That's it!
> 
> I lurve those. Lots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was 6 ft! I'm 5'7" and that's not exactly short, but both my siblings are taller than me, dad was 6'1"; my bro-in-law is 6'5". That's alotta looking up.
> 
> However, I do like to wear sky-high heels. THey make me feel tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, they are addicting!




Midori Sours use to be my drink of choice in my early 20's! Loved them!

and BLAH to all you tall people!!!!!!!! I'm only 5' 1.5" I can't reach anything! My 14 year old daughter has to reach the dishes and food in the cabinets for me!!!! And I'm not a girly-girl so I don't do heels!


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> Midori Sours use to be my drink of choice in my early 20's! Loved them!
> 
> and BLAH to all you tall people!!!!!!!! I'm only 5' 1.5" I can't reach anything! My 14 year old daughter has to reach the dishes and food in the cabinets for me!!!! And I'm not a girly-girl so I don't do heels!



Does the half inch really make you feel batter. LOL


----------



## KC78

Kfyr23 said:


> Now you are definitely talking my language.



HaHa! I'm kidding! I actually HATE SoCo!


----------



## KC78

Kfyr23 said:


> Does the half inch really make you feel batter. LOL



LMAO!!!! YES, YES IT DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Costumesaremylife said:


> Ah yes, the short people slouch!




I'm such an expert at that.  lol


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> HaHa! I'm kidding! I actually HATE SoCo!



I hate rum its blah. But I think I saw you like beer. I can agree on that.


----------



## Dizmom0923

KC78 said:


> HaHa! I'm kidding! I actually HATE SoCo!



I am 5'3.5...lol and for the SoCo, no thanks.  Give me a lemon drop and I am happy!


----------



## Kfyr23

KC78 said:


> LMAO!!!! YES, YES IT DOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> And you know the older you get the shorter you get your doomed. LOL


----------



## Kfyr23

Dizmom0923 said:


> I am 5'3.5...lol and for the SoCo, no thanks.  Give me a lemon drop and I am happy!



I would have expected better from a southern girl.


----------



## DFD

captaindavidhook said:


> mine is in exactly one week from today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Costumesaremylife said:


> .
> 
> And Yes DFD  I could spare you an inch,  being a 6' woman, people say the oddest things.  I think if I were 5'11 they wouldn't act like I was going to storm the city looking for Mothra.
> 
> That said, I do like being able to get things from the high shelves.



Thank you that will atleast make me 5'2



Dizmom0923 said:


> 3rd...I have 2!



Dee!!!



Dizmom0923 said:


> I am 5'3.5...lol and for the SoCo, no thanks.  Give me a lemon drop and I am happy!



dont like it but will serve it if someone requested it


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I will volunteer for Designated Driver.  I think I have had two drinks this whole year. 
  I'm pretty silly in general though, so I'll fit right in with you crazy  's.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Kfyr23 said:


> I would have expected better from a southern girl.



I guess I could do some Jack Daniels if it makes you feel better!


----------



## DFD

Costumesaremylife said:


> I will volunteer for Designated Driver.  I think I have had two drinks this whole year.
> I'm pretty silly in general though, so I'll fit right in with you crazy  's.



no need we'll take the bus... and so you can enjoy our  also !


----------



## Dizmom0923

DFD said:


> Thank you that will atleast make me 5'2
> 
> 
> 
> Dee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dont like it but will serve it if someone requested it



Consider it requested.  Please and Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Dizmom0923 said:


> I guess I could do some Jack Daniels if it makes you feel better!



I like girly drinks every now and then too. Never been a big fan of Jack.


----------



## DFD

Dizmom0923 said:


> Consider it requested.  Please and Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!



well give me a heads up if your coming in Oct  and will stash it in the case alongside with the rest


----------



## Dizmom0923

Lemon drops are not girly drinks.  Jack can be done after a few lemon drops but must be mixed with coke.  I like wine too...having a glass right now.


----------



## Kfyr23

Dizmom0923 said:


> Lemon drops are not girly drinks.  Jack can be done after a few lemon drops but must be mixed with coke.  I like wine too...having a glass right now.



Well after a few of my favorite drinks I will drink about anything.LOL I am stuck at work no drinking for me.


----------



## DCTooTall

Costumesaremylife said:


> I will volunteer for Designated Driver.  I think I have had two drinks this whole year.
> I'm pretty silly in general though, so I'll fit right in with you crazy  's.



  She was able to put up with me in person...  and even stayed friends for a couple years afterwards.     It's obvious she's a cool person and able to put up with the likes of us!  



DFD said:


> no need we'll take the bus... and so you can enjoy our  also !




If you want,  we'll even bring a wheelchair so when your legs give out you can still get to the next bar with us.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Well...I will back tomorrow evening.  Early morning coming soon!  G'night!


----------



## DFD

Dizmom0923 said:


> Well...I will back tomorrow evening.  Early morning coming soon!  G'night!



No!!!


----------



## KC78

Wow, nearly 100 posts in a few short hours!


----------



## DCTooTall

Getting close to bedtime myself.  Don't want to be a zombie tomorrow.


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> Wow, nearly 100 posts in a few short hours!



MINE!!  I Claim it!   #100 is mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine



(shame no seagull pic)


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> MINE!!  I Claim it!   #100 is mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
> 
> 
> 
> (shame no seagull pic)



what have u been drinking ???!!!


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> MINE!!  I Claim it!   #100 is mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
> 
> 
> 
> (shame no seagull pic)


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> what have u been drinking ???!!!



   Sadly,  nothing.

If anything it's that crazy slap-happiness you get from being awake too long.



That.....    and I just wanted to have post #1 and #100.  I can be amused by the simplest thing sometimes.  




OK...  NOW I go to bed.    'night all,  and I'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly,  nothing.
> 
> If anything it's that crazy slap-happiness you get from being awake too long.
> 
> 
> 
> That.....    and I just wanted to have post #1 and #100.  I can be amused by the simplest thing sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...  NOW I go to bed.    'night all,  and I'll see you tomorrow.


G'morning!


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly,  nothing.
> 
> If anything it's that crazy slap-happiness you get from being awake too long.
> 
> 
> 
> That.....    and I just wanted to have post #1 and #100.  I can be amused by the simplest thing sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...  NOW I go to bed.    'night all,  and I'll see you tomorrow.



NIGHT!


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> NIGHT!



hey Kay.... I guess you will be the one to close shop.... I have exhausted my net time... have a good morning


----------



## KC78

DFD said:


> hey Kay.... I guess you will be the one to close shop.... I have exhausted my net time... have a good morning



Ya, something tells me I'll be the last one here most nights. I never sleep!


----------



## Natalie_89

ok what did i miss .. alot apparently .. hey all  i just got in from work .. week off now so happy natalie  how is everybody


----------



## Natalie_89

KC78 said:


> Wanna shoot some SoCo??????



you are totally speakin my language too


----------



## Kfyr23

Natalie_89 said:


> you are totally speakin my language too [/QUOT
> 
> British girl that drinks SoCo. HMM thats interesting.


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> G'morning!



 *grumble*Making me get out of bed and go to work *grumble*



KC78 said:


> Ya, something tells me I'll be the last one here most nights. I never sleep!



 I feel like that sometimes....  I feel your pain



Natalie_89 said:


> ok what did i miss .. alot apparently .. hey all  i just got in from work .. week off now so happy natalie  how is everybody



Welcome to the new thread!       How was work?  and what are your week off plans?


----------



## Natalie_89

Kfyr23 said:


> Natalie_89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are totally speakin my language too [/QUOT
> 
> British girl that drinks SoCo. HMM thats interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes i love it
> 
> 
> 
> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> *grumble*Making me get out of bed and go to work *grumble*
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like that sometimes....  I feel your pain
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new thread!       How was work?  and what are your week off plans?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey yeh work was ok thanks .. i have lots of plans which involve kareoke, dvds nights, out on the town and a outside screening on a lake of casablanca with wine  how r you
Click to expand...


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> hey yeh work was ok thanks .. i have lots of plans which involve kareoke, dvds nights, out on the town and a outside screening on a lake of casablanca with wine  how r you



Stuck at work,  so not that great.        But now i have DIS to keep me occupied and entertained,  so I'm doing MUCH better! 

Definately sounds like you are going to have fun the next week.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Natalie_89

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I CANT BELIEVE IT ! I APPLIED FOR DISNEY CULTURAL REPRESENTATIVE PROGRAMME AT EPCOT AND I GOT A PHONE INTERVIEW TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KC78

Natalie_89 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I CANT BELIEVE IT ! I APPLIED FOR DISNEY CULTURAL REPRESENTATIVE PROGRAMME AT EPCOT AND I GOT A PHONE INTERVIEW TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I CANT BELIEVE IT ! I APPLIED FOR DISNEY CULTURAL REPRESENTATIVE PROGRAMME AT EPCOT AND I GOT A PHONE INTERVIEW TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Wait?   Does this mean you'll be working at EPCOT?!  I'm Jealous!



Here's sending some good vibes your way    ...   and Good luck!


----------



## Natalie_89

DCTooTall said:


> Wait?   Does this mean you'll be working at EPCOT?!  I'm Jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's sending some good vibes your way    ...   and Good luck!



if i get thru the phone and the f2f interview then yes .. im so nervous


----------



## duckybelle

Natalie_89 said:


> if i get thru the phone and the f2f interview then yes .. im so nervous



CONGRATS! Oh, and good morning everyone! On my way to pick up my son, class at 1, and work 3-11. Sounds like an exciting day, huh? On an upnote, Im attempting to test out of this class today...WOOT!


----------



## Natalie_89

duckybelle said:


> CONGRATS! Oh, and good morning everyone! On my way to pick up my son, class at 1, and work 3-11. Sounds like an exciting day, huh? On an upnote, Im attempting to test out of this class today...WOOT!



thank youuuuu


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> if i get thru the phone and the f2f interview then yes .. im so nervous



Guess that would give all us another reason to stop by the UK pavilion on our next trips.     We'd have another DIS'er working there.


----------



## Sha

Natalie_89 said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I CANT BELIEVE IT ! I APPLIED FOR DISNEY CULTURAL REPRESENTATIVE PROGRAMME AT EPCOT AND I GOT A PHONE INTERVIEW TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You will do fine and Im sure they will take you. You seem to have a great personality on here.


----------



## Natalie_89

DCTooTall said:


> Guess that would give all us another reason to stop by the UK pavilion on our next trips.     We'd have another DIS'er working there.



ohh finger crossed im too excited! 



Sha said:


> You will do fine and Im sure they will take you. You seem to have a great personality on
> 
> 
> here.



thank you sooo much .. ill try my best its all i can do


----------



## DCTooTall

So if you get the job,   I'm DEFINATELY going to have to ask you when/if i see you on the job, "So,  Did you have to learn the language before you started to work here?"


----------



## Natalie_89

DCTooTall said:


> So if you get the job,   I'm DEFINATELY going to have to ask you when/if i see you on the job, "So,  Did you have to learn the language before you started to work here?"



haha im still learnin it


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> haha im still learnin it



Might want to get on that then.    Last thing you want to do is start working at EPCOT and not have a clue how to speak english.   


Though.... I guess the first thing you'll learn once here,  is that we don't actually speak English anymore,   but speak American.   "Fanny" doesn't mean quite the same thing....  and "going out for a ***" has a TOTALLY different meaning here than in the UK.   


BTW....  if you need References,  let us know.  I'm sure you can get some of us to vouch for you.   Although,    not sure if a DFD reference would be a help or a hindrance.


----------



## Natalie_89

DCTooTall said:


> Might want to get on that then.    Last thing you want to do is start working at EPCOT and not have a clue how to speak english.
> 
> 
> Though.... I guess the first thing you'll learn once here,  is that we don't actually speak English anymore,   but speak American.   "Fanny" doesn't mean quite the same thing....  and "going out for a ***" has a TOTALLY different meaning here than in the UK.
> 
> 
> BTW....  if you need References,  let us know.  I'm sure you can get some of us to vouch for you.   Although,    not sure if a DFD reference would be a help or a hindrance.



i no fanny *** i found the term fanny pack rather amusing when i was out there lol


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> i no fanny *** i found the term fanny pack rather amusing when i was out there lol




  I just noticed that DIS censored me.        I find it amusing that a term for grabbing a smoke/cig gets censored....  though it is kinda a derogatory term for a certain demographic here.


Makes me wonder if the UK forums censor things that work the other way,   such as the "fanny pack".        I'm guessing that one would seem a bit....dirty.


----------



## Natalie_89

DCTooTall said:


> I just noticed that DIS censored me.        I find it amusing that a term for grabbing a smoke/cig gets censored....  though it is kinda a derogatory term for a certain demographic here.
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder if the UK forums censor things that work the other way,   such as the "fanny pack".        I'm guessing that one would seem a bit....dirty.



i just remember someone going .. he just slapped my fanny and i was like :O haha


----------



## DCTooTall

Natalie_89 said:


> i just remember someone going .. he just slapped my fanny and i was like :O haha






And he did that in public?!


----------



## Natalie_89

DCTooTall said:


> And he did that in public?!



i think they ment bum but said fanny but my inital reactin was "WHAT!" hahahahah


----------



## KC78

LMAO!!!!!!!! I just looked up fanny cuz I was sooooo lost!!!!! OMG I had no idea it meant that! That is toooooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natalie_89

KC78 said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!! I just looked up fanny cuz I was sooooo lost!!!!! OMG I had no idea it meant that! That is toooooooo funny!!!!!!!!!!



tell me about it lol .. least now i know what it means i wont be shocked if someone says tht again


----------



## MyMuse

KC78 said:


> Midori Sours use to be my drink of choice in my early 20's! Loved them!
> 
> and BLAH to all you tall people!!!!!!!! I'm only 5' 1.5" I can't reach anything! My 14 year old daughter has to reach the dishes and food in the cabinets for me!!!! And I'm not a girly-girl so I don't do heels!



well, I'm no longer in my early 20s...but still a fav drink! I like drinks that don't look like drinks. 

I only do heels at work and special occasions! 
I did the same thing for my mom; she was only 5'3" and grandmom was 4'10"!! How she had a 6'1" kid, I don't know. 




DCTooTall said:


> MINE!!  I Claim it!   #100 is mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
> 
> (shame no seagull pic)




omg! I totally was hearing the seagulls in my head while reading that!!!! 



Hmmm, now that my 2010 WDW trips are set, I'm kinda thinkin', it's time to head to DL for 2011....


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> NIGHT!



did you get some sleep ???



Natalie_89 said:


> if i get thru the phone and the f2f interview then yes .. im so nervous



congratulations!!!  that is wonderful!!!  And no you dont want me for a reference it will def'ly more of a hindrance!!!  The mouse will never hire me for anything let alone give reference out!!!


----------



## KC78

DFD said:


> did you get some sleep ???



 eh, fell asleep when the sun came out and was up with the kiddos a few hrs later! kids are out and I'm just


----------



## diznut66

Congrats Natalie


----------



## duckybelle

Someone say something exciting...I need to avoid the drama at work today, and apparently its not working!!


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Someone say something exciting...I need to avoid the drama at work today, and apparently its not working!!



"Something Exciting"


----------



## duckybelle

DCTooTall said:


> "Something Exciting"



Oh wow, such originality...LOL!


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Oh wow, such originality...LOL!




   sometimes the biggest laugh can come from the oldest joke.  It's just a matter of timing and if it's expected.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

Hello Everybodeee,   What's shaking?


----------



## DCTooTall

Costumesaremylife said:


> Hello Everybodeee,   What's shaking?



Not much here.  I just got home from work,  cooking dinner,   and watching some Criag Ferguson off my DVR


----------



## duckybelle

Costumesaremylife said:


> Hello Everybodeee,   What's shaking?



Dont ask...LOL! Sitting at work, and just got hit on by a guy hiding from a psycho ex. Yea, let me take you up on that one...


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Dont ask...LOL! Sitting at work, and just got hit on by a guy hiding from a psycho ex. Yea, let me take you up on that one...



Well...  Do you have a rabbit?


----------



## DFD




----------



## duckybelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well...  Do you have a rabbit?



Heeheehee....um, no. What I do have is lots of drama at work. SO glad I am finally a nurse, and can now go find a job somewhere else. While I like this job..the drama is a little overwhelming. I mean really...why cant a NORMAL guy with minimal drama hit on me?


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Heeheehee....um, no. What I do have is lots of drama at work. SO glad I am finally a nurse, and can now go find a job somewhere else. While I like this job..the drama is a little overwhelming. I mean really...why cant a NORMAL guy with minimal drama hit on me?



There is such a thing?  I thought a "Normal Guy" with "minimal drama" was just a myth.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

I work in theater.  It's all drama.  The men are lovely, but they don't date women.


----------



## DCTooTall

Costumesaremylife said:


> I work in theater.  It's all drama.  The men are lovely, but they don't date women.



Theater.  Drama.   There is a joke in there someplace...   but I'm finding myself feeling kind of lazy.   I'll let someone else find it tonight.


----------



## Costumesaremylife

DCTooTall said:


> Theater.  Drama.   There is a joke in there someplace...   but I'm finding myself feeling kind of lazy.   I'll let someone else find it tonight.



I shall put on my headlamp and look for it.


----------



## duckybelle

Costumesaremylife said:


> I work in theater.  It's all drama.  The men are lovely, but they don't date women.



Another month or so of this and I may switch myself...as far as minimal drama? I would prefer none, but everyone has some, so Im praying...LOL!


----------



## KC78

Seems the social club 'aint so social this evening. Think we may have just hit this thread to heavy and fast last night!


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> Seems the social club 'aint so social this evening. Think we may have just hit this thread to heavy and fast last night!



how was your day... I guess this is it for the night for me... finishing this drink  them off to bed I go...  should be studying but hopefully to do it in the morning...


----------



## Natalie_89

DFD said:


> did you get some sleep ???
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations!!!  that is wonderful!!!  And no you dont want me for a reference it will def'ly more of a hindrance!!!  The mouse will never hire me for anything let alone give reference out!!!



thank you  im very excited .. aw well ill try get hired then u can all visit me in the UK (epcot style) 



diznut66 said:


> Congrats Natalie




thank youuuuuuuuuu


----------



## duckybelle

Morning guys....getting my son off to 8th grade  Cant believe it...he's my baby!


----------



## DFD

3 days down 2 more to go!!!  HAve a Great Thirstday!!!


----------



## MyMuse

duckybelle said:


> Dont ask...LOL! Sitting at work, and just got hit on by a guy hiding from a psycho ex. Yea, let me take you up on that one...



Same thing yesterday, kind of. One of our construction managers came in for a meeting and walked by me and I got the "shotgun-with-an-eye-wink-and-tch-tch" sound! 

It was so odd. One of my co-workers told me to start running now. 

Last night, I hit the gym after work (90 min), then watched some South Pacific (it was live on TV from Lincoln Center; show I've been wanting to see...I'm a theater buff), meant to come here afterwards, but alas, I fell asleep because my life is so exciting!!!!


----------



## duckybelle

My life is just as exciting. I have friday night off, no kids, and know what I am doing? NO, really, DO you know? Cause I have no clue....LOL!


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> Seems the social club 'aint so social this evening. Think we may have just hit this thread to heavy and fast last night!



  I was busy trying to catch on the TV shows on my DVR that I missed the previous night because I was constantly refreshing this thread.   

Also figured that it wouldn't be a bad idea to not be the only one talking.  



DFD said:


> 3 days down 2 more to go!!!  HAve a Great Thirstday!!!



HURRAY!! The Week is almost over 



duckybelle said:


> My life is just as exciting. I have friday night off, no kids, and know what I am doing? NO, really, DO you know? Cause I have no clue....LOL!



If it makes you feel any better,  I'll be planted in front of my TV home alone on Friday night.      The joys of being on call.....  I can't be out having in fun in case a problem shows up that I need to fix.


----------



## Wasre

OregonGirl said:


> And BTW, why I am not surprised to see DFD over here?



I'm not surprised in the least to see her over here.  I would have been worried if she didn't show up.

Now that the drinks are flowing, anyone up for a ride on the Tea Cups?


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> I'm not surprised in the least to see her over here.  I would have been worried if she didn't show up.



Ya,   DFD is almost a staple here,  that without her you wouldn't know what was going on.    You could almost say she is like a singles group royalty.  the  if you will.






Wasre said:


> Now that the drinks are flowing, anyone up for a ride on the Tea Cups?



 Depends,   are they filled with the drinks?


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> congratulations!!!  that is wonderful!!!  And no you dont want me for a reference it will def'ly more of a hindrance!!!  The mouse will never hire me for anything let alone give reference out!!!



I know one thing the mouse should hire you for.....Getting people to ride ToT who have a complete fear of it.


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> I know one thing the mouse should hire you for.....Getting people to ride ToT who have a complete fear of it.



they are now converts Wasre!!!!  they even ride it without!!!!!


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> Ya,   DFD is almost a staple here,  that without her you wouldn't know what was going on.    You could almost say she is like a singles group royalty.  the  if you will.



if you only knew my dis past life and no Wasre you dont have to tell them


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> they are now converts Wasre!!!!  they even ride it without!!!!!



Are you so sure about Candice?  I should really scan that ToT pic in from your B-Day.....


----------



## KC78

Wasre said:


> I know one thing the mouse should hire you for.....Getting people to ride ToT who have a complete fear of it.




 ToT


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> ToT




Oh ToT is fun!


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Oh ToT is fun!



Why yes, yes it is.

I know DFD thinks so.  That's why we went on it twice in a row on her b-day....Of course it could also have had something to do with the picture on the first trip was terrible, so we got the front row of the car.


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> Oh ToT is fun!





Wasre said:


> Why yes, yes it is.
> 
> I know DFD thinks so.  That's why we went on it twice in a row on her b-day....Of course it could also have had something to do with the picture on the first trip was terrible, so we got the front row of the car.




NO NO NO!!!!!!!! My kids dragged me on it last year! Considering my then 4 year old met the height requirement I figured it was no big deal!!!...(she is a bit of a thrill seeker though...does all the big rides) OMG!!!! My oldest loved it and my little one and I were begging for it to be over!!! NEVER AGAIN!!!!


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> Why yes, yes it is.
> 
> I know DFD thinks so.  That's why we went on it twice in a row



Wasre... when I turned PlentyFive.. they let me stay and move at all... 12 times in a row... thats my record for TOT


----------



## duckybelle

DFD said:


> Wasre... when I turned PlentyFive.. they let me stay and move at all... 12 times in a row... thats my record for TOT



LOL...my birthday is in 11 days...I think Im gonna start using the "plenty" line!! 

I have also decided that since I have no classes tomorrow, I am gonna sit home in my jammies and watch movies after I get little duck off to school. Anyone wanna come over, snuggle up, and be lazy with me?? LOL!


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> LOL...my birthday is in 11 days...I think Im gonna start using the "plenty" line!!
> 
> I have also decided that since I have no classes tomorrow, I am gonna sit home in my jammies and watch movies after I get little duck off to school. Anyone wanna come over, snuggle up, and be lazy with me?? LOL!




i'd love to be lazy and watch movies.... Sadly... I have to work.


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> LOL...my birthday is in 11 days...I think Im gonna start using the "plenty" line!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!




youre a baby


----------



## duckybelle

DFD said:


> youre a baby



A BABY?? I dont feel like a baby. Although if it would get me some extra attention....


----------



## huskies90

duckybelle said:


> LOL...my birthday is in 11 days


Hey MY birthday is in 11 days...what are the odds??


----------



## duckybelle

huskies90 said:


> Hey MY birthday is in 11 days...what are the odds??



Um, I do know this....for some reason....LOL!


----------



## DFD

TGIF...

have a drink or two for me  will be stuck at the Quarry both days!


----------



## duckybelle

DFD said:


> TGIF...
> 
> have a drink or two for me  will be stuck at the Quarry both days!



Im off tonight, but planning on staying in. I WILL however have a drink or 5 for you!


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> Im off tonight, but planning on staying in. I WILL however have a drink or* 5 *for you!



I have a feeling I will really like you!


----------



## DCTooTall

Bah.    Sometimes I hate being on call.

Looks like i'm going to have to work some tomorrow to try and get a project done since it's the only time the person i'm working with has available.

Kinda limits my ability to have fun since I can't sleep it off tomorrow.


----------



## huskies90

I just checked in for my flight...in less than 24 hrs I'll be at the Beach Club...

Sorry, I know...please don't hate me...


----------



## DFD

huskies90 said:


> I just checked in for my flight...in less than 24 hrs I'll be at the Beach Club...
> 
> Sorry, I know...please don't hate me...



 60 some more days for me... Enjoy the Pool and Cape May for me!


----------



## DCTooTall

Huskies.... would it make you feel better if I hated DFD too?  



Bleh.... Over 6 months until my next trip.


----------



## diznut66

DCTooTall said:


> Huskies.... would it make you feel better if I hated DFD too?
> 
> 
> 
> Bleh.... Over 6 months until my next trip.



Hey now....no hatin the DFD


----------



## DFD

diznut66 said:


> Hey now....no hatin the DFD



 I know I will be saying the same thing about DC come March 2011..  when in March are you going DC?


----------



## DCTooTall

DFD said:


> I know I will be saying the same thing about DC come March 2011..  when in March are you going DC?



Plans are March 6th - 13th


----------



## DFD

quiet Friday night... everybody must be out... even FB is quiet...




DCTooTall said:


> Plans are March 6th - 13th



going to miss you then... last week of March for me...


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm going in early March kind of hoping for lower crowds than later in the Month.


As for being quiet...   eh.   kind of a blah day today.    stuck at home this weekend because of work,  and nothing really grabbing my interest on tv tonight.


this sucks.


----------



## DFD




----------



## KC78

Happy Friday night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> Happy Friday night!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> Happy Friday night!!!!!!!!!!



Too damned perky....


----------



## DFD

DC.. did you drive a red 2 door car at one point in your life???


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> quiet Friday night... everybody must be out... even FB is quiet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to miss you then... last week of March for me...



Hopefully it will be a quiet night.  I'm stuck at work..


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> quiet Friday night... everybody must be out... even FB is quiet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to miss you then... last week of March for me...




Hmmmm, maybe I'll have to look into a trip around the last week of March.....


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> Hmmmm, maybe I'll have to look into a trip around the last week of March.....



ohhhhhh  that will be great as there's not alot of our friends enjoy the tea cup like you!!!


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> ohhhhhh  that will be great as there's not alot of our friends enjoy the tea cup like you!!!




Hehehehehehe  tea cups!  I think next time I should treat either Pete or Candice and you treat the other to a fun tea cup time and teach them to.... appreciate the tea cups!


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> Hehehehehehe  tea cups!  I think next time I should treat either Pete or Candice and you treat the other to a fun tea cup time and teach them to.... appreciate the tea cups!


----------



## DCTooTall

Nope.  No 2 door red car.


----------



## DFD

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.  No 2 door red car.



"whew" thank you !!!


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> "whew" thank you !!!



I drive a red 4 door.


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> Too damned perky....


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> I drive a red 4 door.



are you still at work.. this is the longest I have seen you online


----------



## Natalie_89

hey everyone .. its the weekend!


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> are you still at work.. this is the longest I have seen you online



Yup, I get leave in about an hour....  8:00 AM Pacific time.  One of the hazards of only having 5 people to work in a 24x7 department.  Someone goes on vacation, the rest get to cover the shifts.     Oh well, at least I get to return the favor in December.


----------



## Wasre

Natalie_89 said:


> hey everyone .. its the weekend!



Almost the non-working portion of the weekend for me!  Yay!


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Who is counting down to the biggest trip of there life?  My first Christmas trip is 3 and a half months away .


----------



## Kfyr23

Natalie_89 said:


> hey everyone .. its the weekend!



Stuck at work saturday
Sunday I am heading to the parks not sure which one that'll be up to the kiddo.


----------



## nutz2notz

Hi all. Just thought I'd join here. Hope everybody's weekend is going good so far.

My next trip, with my kiddos, January, can't wait.   We haven't been since December 2007.


----------



## duckybelle

You know how sometimes you just need a reminder as to why you don't drink? Well, mine was last night. Some of my fellow nurses and I went out...and lets just say they had to carry me upstairs when we got home. Today I am having the first hangover I have had in almost 6 years. I call dad for support, and get, "well, everyone needs a reminder now and then. Theres some education for you". Thanks dad...LOL!  Im good for another 6 years at LEAST!


----------



## DFD

its only 6AM and cant sleep anymore...



nutz2notz said:


> Hi all. Just thought I'd join here. Hope everybody's weekend is going good so far.
> 
> My next trip, with my kiddos, January, can't wait.   We haven't been since December 2007.







duckybelle said:


> You know how sometimes you just need a reminder as to why you don't drink? Well, mine was last night. Some of my fellow nurses and I went out...and lets just say they had to carry me upstairs when we got home. Today I am having the first hangover I have had in almost 6 years. I call dad for support, and get, "well, everyone needs a reminder now and then. Theres some education for you". Thanks dad...LOL!  Im good for another 6 years at LEAST!



feeling better?????


----------



## duckybelle

Honestly? Not much. Im holding food down now, but still a little weak. I believe Im just a little dehydrated. Apparently wine with dinner is enough for me. Patron and I are no longer friends...LOL!


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> Honestly? Not much. Im holding food down now, but still a little weak. I believe Im just a little dehydrated. Apparently wine with dinner is enough for me. Patron and I are no longer friends...LOL!




Awwwwwwwww  Patron is my best bud!!!  Never gave me a problem even after 750ml!!!   
  I hope Today is much better than yesterday!!!

Did not have net connection last night after a tornado watch and a big storm!!  woohooo got a knock at my door at 7AM and it was the phone Man !!!  I am never up this early  but glad to see himj since phone rep explained the latest they can come check the phone problem is Wednesday Morning...


----------



## duckybelle

DFD said:


> Awwwwwwwww  Patron is my best bud!!!  Never gave me a problem even after 750ml!!!
> I hope Today is much better than yesterday!!!
> 
> Feeling much better today....unfortunately, as my house is in need of a good cleaning. Oh well, on to dusting. At least I get to escape for my solo trip soon  As far as Patron and you being good friends, you can have him. He makes me sick...literally...LOL!


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Awwwwwwwww  Patron is my best bud!!!  Never gave me a problem even after 750ml!!!
> I hope Today is much better than yesterday!!!
> 
> Did not have net connection last night after a tornado watch and a big storm!!  woohooo got a knock at my door at 7AM and it was the phone Man !!!  I am never up this early  but glad to see him since phone rep explained the latest they can come check the phone problem is Wednesday Morning...



Mmmmmm, Patron.....

Tornado watch?  Wow.....  So the net was down for you cuz it was watching for a tornado?     Did it see anything good?


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> DFD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwwww  Patron is my best bud!!!  Never gave me a problem even after 750ml!!!
> I hope Today is much better than yesterday!!!
> 
> Feeling much better today....unfortunately, as my house is in need of a good cleaning. Oh well, on to dusting. At least I get to escape for my solo trip soon  As far as Patron and you being good friends, you can have him. He makes me sick...literally...LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you are feeling much better!!!  When you are done dusting there... PM me so I can give you my address!!!
> 
> You have not met the Blender with Patron... we need to set a date for that !!
> 
> 
> Wasre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm, Patron.....
> 
> Tornado watch?  Wow.....  So the net was down for you cuz it was watching for a tornado?     Did it see anything good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasre!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## DCTooTall

Must....catch....Up.....on....DIS.


sorry i wasn't too active this weekend.    Between discovering a cool show on OnDemand (and all the previous seasons being available),   and a REALLY cool website with a bunch of pictures/videos from a couple crazy kids who hopped out of their car and explored the old Horizon's attraction http://mesaverdetimes.blogspot.com.... I just didn't have time for DIS as well.   



And now... I'm finding myself missing Horizons again....   not to mention just some general classic disney omnimover attraction with the patented Disney flavored hope and showmanship.  (without a movie/merch tie-in)


----------



## duckybelle

Blender? Patron? Hmmm....maybe we DO need to set a date for that...


----------



## duckybelle

Good morning! Anyone want to go to chem class for me so I can go back to bed? LOL!


----------



## Wasre

duckybelle said:


> Good morning! Anyone want to go to chem class for me so I can go back to bed? LOL!




Uhhhh, not really?  Sorry.


----------



## duckybelle

Wasre said:


> Uhhhh, not really?  Sorry.



Where's the love? LOL!


----------



## Wasre

duckybelle said:


> Where's the love? LOL!



I think it's down in Florida with Mickey and Donald.    It may have fallen out of my pocket on one of my trips through ToT.  If you look in the bottom of the elevator shaft, you might find it.


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> Good morning! Anyone want to go to chem class for me so I can go back to bed? LOL!


Pass...  had one to many chem in my younger days!!!  that was enough brow burning experience..

Hope its done and over with for the day for you !!!

Yes... we do need to set a date for that Blender date!


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Pass...  had one to many chem in my younger days!!!  that was enough brow burning experience..
> 
> Hope its done and over with for the day for you !!!
> 
> Yes... we do need to set a date for that Blender date!




I'm all for a blender date.  I suggest sometime between Dec 3 and Dec 11!


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> I'm all for a blender date.  I suggest sometime between Dec 3 and Dec 11!



Wasre.. our Blnder date will happen in 2011.. I dont think our path will cross again this year 

But if anybody is there in Oct.... come by Ostrich Trail and bring your mug for coffee in the AM and your Chilled Glass in the evening...


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Wasre.. our Blnder date will happen in 2011.. I dont think our path will cross again this year
> 
> But if anybody is there in Oct.... come by Ostrich Trail and bring your mug for coffee in the AM and your Chilled Glass in the evening...




Hmmmmm, maybe I should "_*accidentally*_ miss my flight home" in December.   I think I might be able to convince my co-workers there was uhhhh, weather problems preventing me from getting home and back to work....Yeah....Weather problems... in December.  That's it!  That's the ticket!


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> Hmmmmm, maybe I should "_*accidentally*_ miss my flight home" in December.   I think I might be able to convince my co-workers there was uhhhh, weather problems preventing me from getting home and back to work....Yeah....Weather problems... in December.  That's it!  That's the ticket!






so jealous!!! CaptainDavidHook landed at 930AM this morning and now dancing at Main Street


----------



## duckybelle

Wasre said:


> I'm all for a blender date.  I suggest sometime between Dec 3 and Dec 11!



Darn...Ill be there in Nov  Oh, well, Ill have one for ya when Im there LOL


----------



## Wasre

duckybelle said:


> Darn...Ill be there in Nov  Oh, well, Ill have one for ya when Im there LOL



Have a couple for me while you're there and then I'll pay ya back and have couple for you while I'm there in Dec.


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> Have a couple for me while you're there and then I'll pay ya back and have couple for you while I'm there in Dec.



learned my lesson on that!!! you buy your own drink!


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> learned my lesson on that!!! you buy your own drink!



Well, I know I plan on having a couple drinks so my first ones will be for Duckybelle.  I may even have one for you DFD, if you're nice.    Since you won't be able to be there when I am, I'll just have to figure out something to drink for you.  Maybe I'll have some Tequila in Epcot for you before I start drinking around the world for me.


----------



## MyMuse

I'm still on my weekend recovery! 

I spent the weekend in Atlantic City, NJ and wanted to drink a Midori Sour in the thread's honor but was derailed. It had to be a Grateful Dead Punch (some sort of spin-off of Sangria....). 

Between my 3 shows on the weekend, the driving; I'm exhausted! I actually slept 13 hours last night and still wasn't too happy this morning. 

Hope to be back to normal by tonight! I got alot of catching up to do.


----------



## DCTooTall

'cause we all know how easy it is to get sucked into more Disney related websites....   I catch up on the Mesa Verde Times blog I linked the other day... and am now stuck on E82.    Holy crap....   I seriously am debating buying one of their Earthrise T-Shirts for my next Disney trip.


----------



## duckybelle

Morning guys! Im off to take my son to school and head to an appt. On an upnote, I think I may have found my first nursing job! I find out next week. Hope everyone is having a FANTABULOUS day!!!


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> Morning guys! Im off to take my son to school and head to an appt. On an upnote, I think I may have found my first nursing job! I find out next week. Hope everyone is having a FANTABULOUS day!!!



Goodluck!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Eh....  I'm at work,   so the day isn't THAT fantabulous.

On the flip side....  i'm listening to a ton of Disney music while working,    so it's making work much more bareable.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Eh....  I'm at work,   so the day isn't THAT fantabulous.
> 
> On the flip side....  i'm listening to a ton of Disney music while working,    so it's making work much more bareable.



Yeah, stuck at work here too.  Must be nice to be able to listen to Disney Music while working....My work blocks decent stuff like that.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Yeah, stuck at work here too.  Must be nice to be able to listen to Disney Music while working....My work blocks decent stuff like that.



I'm lucky.   They block a lot of stuff,   but i guess since i'm in an engineering position I have a bit more access than some.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> I'm lucky.   They block a lot of stuff,   but i guess since i'm in an engineering position I have a bit more access than some.



I'm in our Network Operations Center, but they feel we shouldn't be exempt for some reason.   

I do have a DSL line on a separate machine that I could access.   If I didn't have a nosy manager who feels he has to always be on top of our job it would be a lot easier.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> I'm in our Network Operations Center, but they feel we shouldn't be exempt for some reason.
> 
> I do have a DSL line on a separate machine that I could access.   If I didn't have a nosy manager who feels he has to always be on top of our job it would be a lot easier.



LOL.... It's one thing to be the person who is responsible for catching a problem,   it's another to be the guy who if you did your job right and the stars align shouldn't have much to do.....


----------



## devilsgirl538

so sorry i'm late to the party, traffic was awful


----------



## Wasre

devilsgirl538 said:


> so sorry i'm late to the party, traffic was awful



Well, did you stop by the Liquor store on your way?  DFD is waiting for the drink making materials.  :


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> LOL.... It's one thing to be the person who is responsible for catching a problem,   it's another to be the guy who if you did your job right and the stars align shouldn't have much to do.....




Ok, I'll give you that one.  At least when it all goes wrong, we get to wake people up in the middle of the night.


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> Well, did you stop by the Liquor store on your way?  DFD is waiting for the drink making materials.  :



*wish list:* Tia Maria... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




anybody ????


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Ok, I'll give you that one.  At least when it all goes wrong, we get to wake people up in the middle of the night.




I REALLY hate those calls.


----------



## Dizmom0923

DFD said:


> *wish list:* Tia Maria...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody ????



Never heard of that Duck...


----------



## DFD

Dizmom0923 said:


> Never heard of that Duck...



Dee... its a coffee liqueur.... if you read my FB status this mornign I was planning to do a German Theme weekend and slow down with Liqueur(have you read the link for my Fernet experience ???)... but after seeing this in class today... I might change my tuen for the weekend  

have


----------



## KC78

DFD said:


> *wish list:* Tia Maria...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody ????



I don't think I've tried Tia Maria...I drink Kahlua, which I LOVE! My grandmother actually makes her own homemade coffee liquer which is AMAZING and if I'm lucky she'll make me a bottle every couple years at Christmas time!


----------



## DFD

KC78 said:


> I don't think I've tried Tia Maria...I drink Kahlua, which I LOVE! My grandmother actually makes her own homemade coffee liquer which is AMAZING and if I'm lucky she'll make me a bottle every couple years at Christmas time!



its a jamaican coffee liqueur with a hint of Rum and Vanilla.. Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Natalie_89

tia maria and coke  mmmm]

gimme sum soco or jacks anyday though


----------



## DFD

Natalie_89 said:


> tia maria and coke  mmmm



Natalie!!!  MAke it Tia Maria, Coke and Vanilla Vodka


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Natalie!!!  MAke it Tia Maria, Coke and Vanilla Vodka



Vanilla Vodka, Amaretto, Frangelico and a hint of Buttershots....Butterscotch Chocolate Chip Cookie....  mmmmmm


----------



## Natalie_89

Wasre said:


> Vanilla Vodka, Amaretto, Frangelico and a hint of Buttershots....Butterscotch Chocolate Chip Cookie....  mmmmmm



that sounds soooooooo good yum yum


----------



## Wasre

Natalie_89 said:


> that sounds soooooooo good yum yum



I used to play in an Irish band and one place someone gave us the original version of the Chocolate Cake drink which the only difference is, regular vodka (not flavored) and no Buttershots.  That tastes more like German Chocolate cake to me.  My friend and I, she was our booking manager, decided to try adding Vanilla Vodka and got a Devil's Food cake taste.  We both love Buttershots and decided to try adding just a hint of that.  Be careful though.  The butterscotch can overpower the rest of the drink quickly if you add too much.

Yay!  I just broke into the double digits on the countdown to my next trip!

Cheers!  
Do they still make Watney's Red Barrel?


----------



## Natalie_89

Wasre said:


> I used to play in an Irish band and one place someone gave us the original version of the Chocolate Cake drink which the only difference is, regular vodka (not flavored) and no Buttershots.  That tastes more like German Chocolate cake to me.  My friend and I, she was our booking manager, decided to try adding Vanilla Vodka and got a Devil's Food cake taste.  We both love Buttershots and decided to try adding just a hint of that.  Be careful though.  The butterscotch can overpower the rest of the drink quickly if you add too much.
> 
> Yay!  I just broke into the double digits on the countdown to my next trip!
> 
> Cheers!
> Do they still make Watney's Red Barrel?



i have no idea what buttershots are but they sound yummy...

i have no idea what WRB is either lol


----------



## Wasre

Natalie_89 said:


> i have no idea what buttershots are but they sound yummy...
> 
> i have no idea what WRB is either lol



Buttershots is a brand of Butterscotch liqueur here in the US.  WRB is, or possibly was, a bitters beer from the UK.  I've had it here a few times in the US, but that was many years ago.


----------



## Natalie_89

Wasre said:


> Buttershots is a brand of Butterscotch liqueur here in the US.  WRB is, or possibly was, a bitters beer from the UK.  I've had it here a few times in the US, but that was many years ago.



i love butterscotch .. see this is why i want to live in the US you have better drink then us lol ..


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> Vanilla Vodka, Amaretto, Frangelico and a hint of Buttershots....Butterscotch Chocolate Chip Cookie....  mmmmmm



Wasre... I will not pay for that drink at the bar...  LoL  Amaretto and Frangellico hold the Buttershots ... 2 top shelf and a cheap drink dont sound quiet right for the pocket/$$$  and if you use cheap Vodka then that really kills that!!!



Natalie_89 said:


> i love butterscotch .. see this is why i want to live in the US you have better drink then us lol ..



Natalie!!!  I'll trade yah.. I need PIMMS No.6 please ohhhhhhhhh please!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

DFD said:


> Natalie!!!  I'll trade yah.. I need PIMMS No.6 please ohhhhhhhhh please!!!!!!!



I have Pimms No 1 at the house... need to fix another glass of that before summer is gone


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Wasre... I will not pay for that drink at the bar...  LoL  Amaretto and Frangellico hold the Buttershots ... 2 top shelf and a cheap drink dont sound quiet right for the pocket/$$$  and if you use cheap Vodka then that really kills that!!!


I don't drink Vodka a lot so I couldn't tell you a good one from a cheap one right off hand.  Maybe you'll have to edumacate me on that part.

I wouldn't pay for that drink at the bar myself either, it's just too easy to make and cheaper at home.  Now if someone were buying it for me.....   but I wouldn't ask someone to buy it specifically if asked either.





DFD said:


> Natalie!!!  I'll trade yah.. I need PIMMS No.6 please ohhhhhhhhh please!!!!!!!


Pimms sounds good.  I can get the Pimms Cup No. 1 at my liquor store.  Not sure how that is compared to Pimms No. 6.....


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> Eh....  I'm at work,   so the day isn't THAT fantabulous.
> 
> On the flip side....  i'm listening to a ton of Disney music while working,    so it's making work much more bareable.



i'm going to switch on Magical Mouse Radio in a minute since everyone else has left in my corner.... hehe. 



Wasre said:


> Buttershots is a brand of Butterscotch liqueur here in the US.  WRB is, or possibly was, a bitters beer from the UK.  I've had it here a few times in the US, but that was many years ago.



I read that as butterbeer and now I can't wait to try it at Harry Potter!


----------



## DFD

Wasre said:


> I don't drink Vodka a lot so I couldn't tell you a good one from a cheap one right off hand.  Maybe you'll have to edumacate me on that part.
> 
> I wouldn't pay for that drink at the bar myself either, it's just too easy to make and cheaper at home.  Now if someone were buying it for me.....   but I wouldn't ask someone to buy it specifically if asked either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pimms sounds good.  I can get the Pimms Cup No. 1 at my liquor store.  Not sure how that is compared to Pimms No. 6.....



if memory serves me right... Pimms No.1 is Gin based, Pimms No3 is brandy and Pimms 6 is Vodka!!!!!!!  in the US you it is very rare to see 3 and 6 only 1!!!


----------



## Goofyish

Natalie_89 said:


> i love butterscotch .. see this is why i want to live in the US you have better drink then us lol ..



You can't say US beer is better surely


----------



## Wasre

DFD said:


> Wasre... I will not pay for that drink at the bar...  LoL  Amaretto and Frangellico hold the Buttershots ... 2 top shelf and a cheap drink dont sound quiet right for the pocket/$$$  and if you use cheap Vodka then that really kills that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie!!!  I'll trade yah.. I need PIMMS No.6 please ohhhhhhhhh please!!!!!!!





Goofyish said:


> You can't say US beer is better surely



Some of it is....Ok, the beer I make myself is better.


----------



## Natalie_89

DFD said:


> Wasre... I will not pay for that drink at the bar...  LoL  Amaretto and Frangellico hold the Buttershots ... 2 top shelf and a cheap drink dont sound quiet right for the pocket/$$$  and if you use cheap Vodka then that really kills that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie!!!  I'll trade yah.. I need PIMMS No.6 please ohhhhhhhhh please!!!!!!!



i didnt no there was two types of pimms lol


----------



## Wasre

Natalie_89 said:


> i didnt no there was two types of pimms lol



Doing a little looking after I posted about the Pimms No. 1, there's apparently 6 different types.  Gin based (No. 1), Scotch Whisky (No. 2), Brandy (No. 3), Rum (No. 4), Rye Whiskey (No. 5) and Vodka (No. 6).  It looks like only No. 1 and No. 6 are still made.

It's amazing the things one can learn.


----------



## Natalie_89

Wasre said:


> Doing a little looking after I posted about the Pimms No. 1, there's apparently 6 different types.  Gin based (No. 1), Scotch Whisky (No. 2), Brandy (No. 3), Rum (No. 4), Rye Whiskey (No. 5) and Vodka (No. 6).  It looks like only No. 1 and No. 6 are still made.
> 
> It's amazing the things one can learn.



well i had no idea haha i fort pimms was pimms


----------



## duckybelle

Well if I didnt have to work today Id say come do several shots with me...its been that kinda day. I need a hug


----------



## Goofyish

Never tried Pimms - what's it like?


----------



## Wasre

Goofyish said:


> Never tried Pimms - what's it like?



You'll probably have to ask DFD about Pimms.  I don't know anywhere near me that uses it, and I don't drink a lot of Vodka or Gin myself normally.


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm loving how this thread keeps turning to talk of drinks.




MyMuse said:


> I read that as butterbeer and now I can't wait to try it at Harry Potter!



I hear that over at Mythos they have a Butterscotch martini or something that actually tastes just like the non-alcoholic butterbeer available in the Harry Potter area.    Same taste,   more alcohol.    What could go wrong with that?  


I used to love drinking a drink we helped invent at DragonCon MANY years ago.    Dark Rum,  Light Rum,  Midori,  Cranberry & Pineapple.     Very Tasty and yet very strong.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> I'm loving how this thread keeps turning to talk of drinks.



Of course it does....  Didn't you realize that's all social clubs do anymore?     Presenting your bartender....  DFD


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Of course it does....  Didn't you realize that's all social clubs do anymore?     Presenting your bartender....  DFD



So many comments......  so little desire to accidently start a ****storm.


----------



## Dizmom0923

And from what I hear my dear friend DFD is a fabulous bartender


----------



## DCTooTall

LOL... this is why a meet for this group at Disney would be a bad idea.   Something tells me we'd be either too drunk or hungover to really be able to enjoy the parks.

Better to do something closer/cheaper and without the feeling of wasting a Disney trip.


----------



## Sha

Natalie_89 said:


> i didnt no there was two types of pimms lol



Pimms 1 is used for the summer version with the fruit is what I was told. They have at Ascot and Wimbledon


----------



## DFD

Dizmom0923 said:


> And from what I hear my dear friend DFD is a fabulous bartender



still learning Dee... learning... 



Sha said:


> Pimms 1 is used for the summer version with the fruit is what I was told. They have at Ascot and Wimbledon



Yup.. Pimms 1 is lighter in alcohol so they say IMO it is just a matter of prefference if you preffer a gin base drink or vodka... got my pimms 6 from Scotland...


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> So many comments......  so little desire to accidently start a ****storm.





ROFL


----------



## KC78

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## duckybelle

DCTooTall said:


>



VERY happy Friday...I have tomorrow off, AND.......got my first nursing job today!!!  Im so excited!!!! Making more than double what I do now, 3 nights a week, every other weekend off...LOVE IT!


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> VERY happy Friday...I have tomorrow off, AND.......got my first nursing job today!!!  Im so excited!!!! Making more than double what I do now, 3 nights a week, every other weekend off...LOVE IT!



woohooo!!!  Congratulations ducky!!!  Please dont be mean to the Lab Peeps   what shift are you going to be working and where are you going to be..... tried to make it a go as a nurse and my last wing out was EMR and still did not sit well with my ways   But if bartending will not be my ticket to Mickey Route I might have to venture back oh so help those patients...


----------



## duckybelle

DFD said:


> woohooo!!!  Congratulations ducky!!!  Please dont be mean to the Lab Peeps   what shift are you going to be working and where are you going to be..... tried to make it a go as a nurse and my last wing out was EMR and still did not sit well with my ways   But if bartending will not be my ticket to Mickey Route I might have to venture back oh so help those patients...





Im working 7pm to 7am, and doing geriatrics. I have always loved working with older people, so it made sense for me. Also, 2 of the girls in my class are working the same shift there, so we all know someone at least! 

Bartend!! Ill need some stimulation occasionally on my day off....LOL!


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> Ill need some stimulation occasionally on my day off....LOL!


----------



## adamas

hello,
does anyone here wish to chat at all?


----------



## duckybelle

adamas said:


> hello,
> does anyone here wish to chat at all?



I chat all the time...people say I never shut up...LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Congratulations Duckybelle.  In this economy, many nursing students are having difficulty securing jobs.  Good for you.


----------



## duckybelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Congratulations Duckybelle.  In this economy, many nursing students are having difficulty securing jobs.  Good for you.



TY! No one in my town was hiring, so its a 40 min drive, but only 3 days a week I can handle it!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Only 40 minutes?  Awesome.  In California (my original state of licensure) and DC a 40 minute drive is only about 10 miles. . .ROFLMAO. . .sorry, bad traffic joke. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Holy Crap last night was....impressive.  Had some friends over and we broke open the handle of rum.   First pass-out was probably 1.5 hrs into the festivities,   and I didn't crash until everybody else was already asleep around 6am (7 hrs after the fun began).        Kinda scary how much party I still have in me.   lol




adamas said:


> hello,
> does anyone here wish to chat at all?



Nope!  Sorry.   Here at the social club,  we do not believe in being social.  

Chat away.  jump into the convo,  or start a new one.    We are always ready and willing to chat with people,  and in fact,  it was in part due to our tendency to start chatting with so many people in so many threads,  that we started this one to help keep us from accidently hijacking a thread with purpose with our randomness.      So feel free to join us!


Oh!,    Before i forget....


----------



## DFD

Happy SUnday Morning... anybody serving mimosa????  bellini maybe ???  




DCTooTall said:


> Nope!  Sorry.   Here at the social club,  we do not believe in being social.
> 
> Chat away.  jump into the convo,  or start a new one.    We are always ready and willing to chat with people,  and in fact,  it was in part due to our tendency to start chatting with so many people in so many threads,  that we started this one to help keep us from accidently hijacking a thread with purpose with our randomness.      So feel free to join us!
> 
> 
> Oh!,    Before i forget....



totally !!! :


----------



## Natalie_89

happy weekend people  its almost over


----------



## BlueIrish

Whats up folks.  How was the weekend?  My last month has been awesome, I'm moving along with a new job if it all goes well I'm moving to the east coast early 2011


----------



## duckybelle

Natalie_89 said:


> happy weekend people  its almost over



Not for me...its my FRIDAY! Planning on hitting Branson tomorrow for my birthday and then a movie with a friend!


----------



## ctnurse

Just wanted to say hello to all.  I just posted on another thread and wanted to stop by.  I am always looking for new friends!


----------



## BlueIrish

ctnurse said:


> Just wanted to say hello to all.  I just posted on another thread and wanted to stop by.  I am always looking for new friends!



Hey there!


----------



## Natalie_89

duckybelle said:


> Not for me...its my FRIDAY! Planning on hitting Branson tomorrow for my birthday and then a movie with a friend!



sweet enjoy  happy birthday for tomorrow


----------



## DFD

BlueIrish said:


> Whats up folks.  How was the weekend?  My last month has been awesome, I'm moving along with a new job if it all goes well I'm moving to the east coast early 2011



great news about the move!! where abouts in the EAST Coast are you moving...  Saturday was very productive for me so is this morning... now just vegetating and about to sit and watch Repo Man I hope I can sit still...

duckybelle...  happy Birthday!


----------



## BlueIrish

DFD said:


> great news about the move!! where abouts in the EAST Coast are you moving...  Saturday was very productive for me so is this morning... now just vegetating and about to sit and watch Repo Man I hope I can sit still...
> 
> duckybelle...  happy Birthday!



DC/Virginia.  Hopefully I didn't jinx myself by starting to talk about it.  

Sundays are best for just chillin, easier to deal with those hangovers from Saturday that way


----------



## DFD

BlueIrish said:


> DC/Virginia.  Hopefully I didn't jinx myself by starting to talk about it.
> 
> Sundays are best for just chillin, easier to deal with those hangovers from Saturday that way



woohoo that is awesome..   to not jinx it... And great you are moving in that area.... there's a bunch who occasionally try to do a meet up in that area and hopefully when you move we can have the proper celebratory !!!!


----------



## MyMuse

Holy Buckets! the weekend went by quick! sorry to be missing.  

What's happenin'? What's new? Whadda know? 

Oh, I d/l Skype! I feel so techny now. Of course, I haven't actually used it. 





DCTooTall said:


> I hear that over at Mythos they have a Butterscotch martini or something that actually tastes just like the non-alcoholic butterbeer available in the Harry Potter area.    Same taste,   more alcohol.    What could go wrong with that?



That's good to know!


----------



## huskies90

Well, I'm back from 8 days...5 at Disney, 1 at Sea World and 2 days at Universal. It feels sooooo great being back...at least now I can join in all the fun at the social club!!  What did I miss???



duckybelle said:


> Not for me...its my FRIDAY! Planning on hitting Branson tomorrow for my birthday and then a movie with a friend!


Sounds like you have an awesome day planned for your birthday!!  Have a great day. I'll be thinking of you when I'm at work tomorrow. I hear that if you go to work on your birthday, you don't add the year to your age...small little known loophole in the aging process.


----------



## DFD

MyMuse said:


> Oh, I d/l Skype! I feel so techny now. Of course, I haven't actually used it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know!



I d/l Skype and broke my camera Bwahahahaha


----------



## duckybelle

huskies90 said:


> Well, I'm back from 8 days...5 at Disney, 1 at Sea World and 2 days at Universal. It feels sooooo great being back...at least now I can join in all the fun at the social club!!  What did I miss???
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have an awesome day planned for your birthday!!  Have a great day. I'll be thinking of you when I'm at work tomorrow. I hear that if you go to work on your birthday, you don't add the year to your age...small little known loophole in the aging process.



Good to know...however it only works for men I hear...LOL! Besides, I like to think I look pretty good for 36. AND happy birthday to you too! Glad you had a good trip. And thinking of me? Awwww....Ill think of you tomorrow too!


----------



## duckybelle

DFD said:


> I d/l Skype and broke my camera Bwahahahaha



Ouch...LOL! I have Skype also...and love it! Although, havent been on it lately.


----------



## MyMuse

DFD said:


> I d/l Skype and broke my camera Bwahahahaha



are those 2 things related?


----------



## DFD

MyMuse said:


> are those 2 things related?



learnt my lesson not to stand infront of a camera


----------



## Dizmom0923

DFD said:


> learnt my lesson not to stand infront of a camera



Yeah right...the camera loves you!!!!!


----------



## Sha

huskies90 said:


> Well, I'm back from 8 days...5 at Disney, 1 at Sea World and 2 days at Universal. It feels sooooo great being back...at least now I can join in all the fun at the social club!!  What did I miss???
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have an awesome day planned for your birthday!!  Have a great day. I'll be thinking of you when I'm at work tomorrow. I hear that if you go to work on your birthday, you don't add the year to your age...small little known loophole in the aging process.



no you have it backwards.... taking the day or in my case the week off for your birthday keeps you from aging.. and bonus is going to WDW (or DL for the left coasters) and getting sprinkled with pixie dust helps too. No one should work on their birthday. Should be a day off with pay at every job.


----------



## DFD

Bloody Mary  ... hello Sha!!!


----------



## Wasre

Sha said:


> no you have it backwards.... taking the day or in my case the week off for your birthday keeps you from aging.. and bonus is going to WDW (or DL for the left coasters) and getting sprinkled with pixie dust helps too. No one should work on their birthday. Should be a day off with pay at every job.



I like the other way.  If I work on my birthday I don't age.  If that were the case I'd be only 31 this year.  Except for the few years my birthday has fallen on a weekend, I always work then.  It's just another day to me.   

Shouldn't you lose years in age just for visiting WDW or DL regardless if it's your birthday or not?  

I do agree that every job should have a mandatory day off with pay and not have to use vacation time to get it.  

Hi Sha!


----------



## devilsgirl538

Who's ready for the holiday weekend?

Any good plans?


----------



## MyMuse

devilsgirl538 said:


> Who's ready for the holiday weekend?
> 
> Any good plans?



not overly much, but kinda hoping to get back to Hersheypark within the next few weekends.


----------



## duckybelle

devilsgirl538 said:


> Who's ready for the holiday weekend?
> 
> Any good plans?



I wish....work, work, and work! AND to top it off my friend cancelled on me for the movies tonight...on my bday!  SO, Im gonna veg out in my jammies, and spend time with my beautiful son!


----------



## Sha

Wasre said:


> I like the other way.  If I work on my birthday I don't age.  If that were the case I'd be only 31 this year.  Except for the few years my birthday has fallen on a weekend, I always work then.  It's just another day to me.
> 
> Shouldn't you lose years in age just for visiting WDW or DL regardless if it's your birthday or not?
> 
> I do agree that every job should have a mandatory day off with pay and not have to use vacation time to get it.
> 
> Hi Sha!



Hi DFD  Hi Wasre 

I guess it all depends on how you spend your birthday. I celebrate them at WDW (some have been on my actual birthday up until the last 4 years) and I wouldnt trade the way I celebrated for any of them.


----------



## Sha

devilsgirl538 said:


> Who's ready for the holiday weekend?
> 
> Any good plans?



going to WDW for the weekend.... unless a storm says otherwise (but think all will be okay)


----------



## ctnurse

Sha said:


> going to WDW for the weekend.... unless a storm says otherwise (but think all will be okay)



Sounds like good plans! Have fun!


----------



## devilsgirl538

Sha said:


> going to WDW for the weekend.... unless a storm says otherwise (but think all will be okay)



hopefully earl will stay away from the east coast. i'm having a bbq on saturday at my place


----------



## Wasre

devilsgirl538 said:


> hopefully earl will stay away from the east coast. i'm having a bbq on saturday at my place



I'll see if I can push him East for you.  I wouldn't want to see a BBQ spoiled by a little rain.    Once I get him headed for a European Vacation, Sha can also spend some _more_ time in WDW.


----------



## duckybelle

Whew, one class done today and another to go. AND managed to get a 100% on a pop quiz!  I did go to Branson yesterday for my bday, then a 6pm class, stopped off for dinner for my son and I, then home for pizza and cake. Got to relax and watch tv, then ran my mouth on the phone till 12:30am  LOL! BUSY birthday!


----------



## Wasre

duckybelle said:


> Whew, one class done today and another to go. AND managed to get a 100% on a pop quiz!  I did go to Branson yesterday for my bday, then a 6pm class, stopped off for dinner for my son and I, then home for pizza and cake. Got to relax and watch tv, then ran my mouth on the phone till 12:30am  LOL! BUSY birthday!



Wow! Definitely a busy B-day.  Hope it was a good b-day for you.


----------



## duckybelle

Wasre said:


> Wow! Definitely a busy B-day.  Hope it was a good b-day for you.



Aw, TY!~ It had some ups and downs, but ended well. Hope you guys are having a great week!!!


----------



## devilsgirl538

Wasre said:


> I'll see if I can push him East for you.  I wouldn't want to see a BBQ spoiled by a little rain.    Once I get him headed for a European Vacation, Sha can also spend some _more_ time in WDW.



we just move it inside and hope everyone showered


----------



## Wasre

devilsgirl538 said:


> we just move it inside and hope everyone showered


 
Or you could have a Perfume/Cologne spray upon entry.


----------



## huskies90

duckybelle said:


> then ran my mouth on the phone till 12:30am


You need to stop staying up so late...


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

Ok people help me out here .Is it me or does every single woman on the Disboards have some kind of mental issue or play hard to get? Not trying to offend anyone but had some really bad experiences with in person meets and convos on here.


----------



## duckybelle

huskies90 said:


> You need to stop staying up so late...



LOL...yea, I know. But I can't help if some cute guy wants to chat. Just sayin'


----------



## duckybelle

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Ok people help me out here .Is it me or does every single woman on the Disboards have some kind of mental issue or play hard to get? Not trying to offend anyone but had some really bad experiences with in person meets and convos on here.



Sorry you're having problems. I swear, not all of us are mental...LOL! I have talked to people on here and had good experiences, and also bad. Just have to even them out!


----------



## devilsgirl538

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Ok people help me out here .Is it me or does every single woman on the Disboards have some kind of mental issue or play hard to get? Not trying to offend anyone but had some really bad experiences with in person meets and convos on here.



It's like college, some women to get an education, some go to earn their m.r.s.

Trust me, it works both ways. I've had my fair share of "crazy" guys too


----------



## rhpaw




----------



## Wasre

huskies90 said:


> You need to stop staying up so late...



Late is a relative term.  12:30 would still be early for me.    Even with having to be at work at 5:00 AM.


----------



## nurse.darcy

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Ok people help me out here .Is it me or does every single woman on the Disboards have some kind of mental issue or play hard to get? Not trying to offend anyone but had some really bad experiences with in person meets and convos on here.



Dear Mike, you try TOO HARD to force some sort of relationship too fast.  Try getting to know us as friends and join into the merriment of the boards.  Its amazing how easy it is to get to know people and find actual normies when you stop trying so hard to force it to go further. Meets are just that.  Meant to meet new people to be friends with.  If something comes out of those meets, then move forward. Please join into discussions that are already in progress and enjoy.


----------



## ctnurse

nurse.darcy said:


> Dear Mike, you try TOO HARD to force some sort of relationship too fast.  Try getting to know us as friends and join into the merriment of the boards.  Its amazing how easy it is to get to know people and find actual normies when you stop trying so hard to force it to go further. Meets are just that.  Meant to meet new people to be friends with.  If something comes out of those meets, then move forward. Please join into discussions that are already in progress and enjoy.



Well said!


----------



## rccola18

Today i was trying to look around for a date.  Maybe a meet would not be a bad idea.


----------



## DFD

rccola18 said:


> Today i was trying to look around for a date.  Maybe a meet would not be a bad idea.


----------



## huskies90

lovemickeyshouse said:


> Ok people help me out here .Is it me or does every single woman on the Disboards have some kind of mental issue or play hard to get? Not trying to offend anyone but had some really bad experiences with in person meets and convos on here.


Hmmmmmm...I have not been on this board for long. But I have had the exact opposite experience. The ladies on this board seem to be a pretty normal and fun bunch.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

nurse.darcy said:


> Dear Mike, you try TOO HARD to force some sort of relationship too fast.  Try getting to know us as friends and join into the merriment of the boards.  Its amazing how easy it is to get to know people and find actual normies when you stop trying so hard to force it to go further. Meets are just that.  Meant to meet new people to be friends with.  If something comes out of those meets, then move forward. Please join into discussions that are already in progress and enjoy.



You a good point but lately I have had people who were talking to me stop for no good reason and just don't understand that.


----------



## DFD

huskies90 said:


> Hmmmmmm...I have not been on this board for long. But I have had the exact opposite experience. The ladies on this board seem to be a pretty normal and fun bunch.


----------



## ctnurse

huskies90 said:


> Hmmmmmm...I have not been on this board for long. But I have had the exact opposite experience. The ladies on this board seem to be a pretty normal and fun bunch.



I think that is true with people that you meet everyday too!  Some are crazy and some play hard to get and then there are normal people that you can have great relationships with!


----------



## duckybelle

huskies90 said:


> Hmmmmmm...I have not been on this board for long. But I have had the exact opposite experience. The ladies on this board seem to be a pretty normal and fun bunch.



We try!!! Pushing hard with me will get you nowhere. Its the guys that text to say hope youre having a good day, the occasional email, and a laugh that attracts me! Sometimes a girl needs a little laugh to brighten her day. But if you call, text, email me 100x a day...SO done!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

lovemickeyshouse said:


> You a good point but lately I have had people who were talking to me stop for no good reason and just don't understand that.



Me too. . .maybe I am just to forward and outgoing. . .lol.  I will definitely get over it.  Come on out.  I will meet up with you when I am not at work and show you around.  If its during a DISmeet I will introduce you to peeps you might have stuff in common with and enjoy spending time with.  I will even let you know if I think you are getting in over your head (privately of course) so you can note that and not do it again.  I am sure you are a great guy and a good person.  Maybe just came on a little strong for some. . .truly I don't discount your account of the "crazies and strange ones" out there.  Have met a few of those myself.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Leroy, we all know you are crazy. . .but at least you are not pushy. . .well maybe just a little. . .lol.

I know I have a strong personality.  I can be forward.  I invited myself on the first annual May dismeet for the adult and singles thread, Made myself known right away and ya know, generally made a nuisance of myself.  I am good at that.  I don't have a shy bone in my body.  Doesn't necessarily mean I want to hook up with anyone.  I just like being the "life of the party" or the "center of attention".  Or something like that.  Its funny. . .I was voted a nerd and shy in high school till I hit Junior year in High School. . .not sure where they got that from. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

huskies90 said:


> Hmmmmmm...I have not been on this board for long. But I have had the exact opposite experience. The ladies on this board seem to be a pretty normal and fun bunch.



Are we?  I hadn't noticed. ..lol


----------



## captaindavidhook

I think everyone's points are very solid (Nurse Darcy,Huskies,Lovemickeyshouse,Duckybelle etc). One thing you must know or understand, some woman hate to be pushed into a'thing to fast. Some enjoy the chase and the passion that goes with it all. There is nothing wrong with taking your time and getting to know that someone special. When a woman does play hard to get, that can be just as exciting too. It is exciting Imho. Just adding my two cents.


----------



## DFD

captaindavidhook said:


> I think everyone's points are very solid. One thing you must know or understand, some woman hate to be pushed into a'thing to fast. Some enjoy the chase and the passion that goes with it all. There is nothing wrong with taking your time and getting to know that someone special. That can be just as much as fun too. That's my two cents.



 back !!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

DFD said:


> back !!!!



thank you!!! Glad some 1 noticed LOL


----------



## DFD

captaindavidhook said:


> thank you!!! Glad some 1 noticed LOL



well you have to tell me all about it!!!  How was DN... I hope she had a great time!


----------



## captaindavidhook

DFD said:


> well you have to tell me all about it!!!  How was DN... I hope she had a great time!




Of course she did...she got 33 autographs and 32 pictures w/ characters..she still a little afraid of goofey (makes sense, he is sooo tall) but for the most part she had a wonderful time. She even rode splash mountain for very 1st time and after doing it got a button from a nice cm, who wrote on it " 1st time on splash mountain" ...she had a great time, as we all did...best place we ate at was a tie imo--garden grill, cape may-dinner and O'Hana...and beleive it or not Chef Mickey's -lunch was superb...the characters and the food were awesome!


----------



## DFD

captaindavidhook said:


> Of course she did...she got 33 autographs and 32 pictures w/ characters..she still a little afraid of goofey (makes sense, he is sooo tall) but for the most part she had a wonderful time. She even rode splash mountain for very 1st time and after doing it got a button from a nice cm, who wrote on it " 1st time on splash mountain" ...she had a great time, as we all did...best place we ate at was a tie imo--garden grill, cape may-dinner and O'Hana...and beleive it or not Chef Mickey's -lunch was superb...the characters and the food were awesome!



am glad for another wonderful trip!!!  Makes my heart skip a beat everytime I hear wonderful news!!!


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> I think everyone's points are very solid (Nurse Darcy,Huskies,Lovemickeyshouse,Duckybelle etc). One thing you must know or understand, some woman hate to be pushed into a'thing to fast. Some enjoy the chase and the passion that goes with it all. There is nothing wrong with taking your time and getting to know that someone special. When a woman does play hard to get, that can be just as exciting too. It is exciting Imho. Just adding my two cents.



Well said. HOWEVER...lol...while I do enjoy the passion, flirting, etc., that doesnt mean Im playing hard to get. I know Im worth the time, and like being independent as well. I like a guy that is independent, and while he wants to talk and spend time with me, also can do things on his own. I need a man, not another teenager...LOL!


----------



## Wasre

Wow, it got quiet in here.  Did some give last call or something?  DFD, did you close down the bar?  Did I pass out or something?  Hey!  Why is there whip cream on my face?


----------



## duckybelle

Wasre said:


> Wow, it got quiet in here.  Did some give last call or something?  DFD, did you close down the bar?  Did I pass out or something?  Hey!  Why is there whip cream on my face?  [/QUOTE
> 
> IS IT whip cream?? LOL!  Sorry, between work and class doing 3-16 hour shifts in a row...the last one is tomorrow, then I have Sat off...but alas, no plans. Anyone wanna come hang out? LOL!


----------



## DFD

duckybelle said:


> IS IT whip cream?? LOL!  Sorry, between work and class doing 3-16 hour shifts in a row...the last one is tomorrow, then I have Sat off...but alas, no plans. Anyone wanna come hang out? LOL!



  sorry Wasre... but that was Funny!!!  thanks duckybelle!!!  I needed that!!!!!!  

Ok when you are off this weekend you can feel bad for me... today is my 2nd 10 hour shift... and this will not stop till Monday at mindnite   so have multiple drinks for me will yah!


----------



## Princesssbz

Hi! I just wanted to say Hi on this thread beacause I don't think I have...and would love to be a part of it!!


----------



## duckybelle

Princesssbz said:


> Hi! I just wanted to say Hi on this thread beacause I don't think I have...and would love to be a part of it!!



WOOHOO....WELCOME! 

Also, I may need those drinks...its my last week at the hotel, and tonight Ive been yelled at twice, had an accident in the parking lot, AND...got hit on by a married guy.  I never thought being a nurse would be so much EASIER! LOL!


----------



## OregonGirl

DFD! Did I hear correctly that you might be making it to WDW in the earlier part of December? 

Hi everyone! See, just because I shooed all chatter out of the 'singles seeking singles' thread doesn't mean I am a stick in the mud.  

It's actually a pretty nice and sunny day here in Oregon, and the start of a 4 day weekend for me (well, sorta - there's some house construction going on, I have a last minute meeting in Vancouver on Saturday, and I have to get a packet ready for FedEx to send to a client in Sacramento by Monday). What is everyone else doing this weekend? Are any of ya'll affected by Earl? Any 'grand gatherings' planned? Any of you lucky b*sterds a skip and a hop away from the World and going to visit? 

- Carey

PS: For any of you that may have noticed, yes I turned 30 just a few days ago. Ugh.

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (30)   [[ Mom (58)   Dad (59)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn club level


----------



## nurse.darcy

Its Friday night and the house is finally empty.  I haven't had the house to myself since I moved in.  I am so used to living alone that sharing is tough, but these are the sweetest people I know.  They have been wonderful.  But tonight they are at Epcot having a late dinner and enjoying Epcot.  I am alone and about to embark on some serious game playing or movie watching.  Woo Hoo. . .


----------



## luvdumbo

OregonGirl said:


> PS: For any of you that may have noticed, yes I turned 30 just a few days ago. Ugh.



30 is not that bad, I am dreading turning 31 because then I won't be 30 I will officially be in my thirties...eek!


----------



## Princesssbz

luvdumbo said:


> 30 is not that bad, I am dreading turning 31 because then I won't be 30 I will officially be in my thirties...eek!




Good to know..I just turned 29 and am dreading 30!  I feel like a teenager!!!  Anyway hope everyone has a fabulous fun and safe Labor Day Weekend!!!! I have nothing special planned..probably poolside....what is everyone else up to?


----------



## captaindavidhook

Princesssbz said:


> Good to know..I just turned 29 and am dreading 30!  I feel like a teenager!!!  Anyway hope everyone has a fabulous fun and safe Labor Day Weekend!!!! I have nothing special planned..probably poolside....what is everyone else up to?



Ohh come on now people!!! 30's arent so bad at all. Age is only a number, it's what inside of u that counts. Nothing planned myself, oh well...Maybe catch up on some needed sleep.


----------



## DFD

captaindavidhook said:


> Ohh come on now people!!! 30's arent so bad at all. Age is only a number, it's what inside of u that counts. Nothing planned myself, oh well...Maybe catch up on some needed sleep.



  why do you think I got quiet... all these numbers are out of my league!!!


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> Ohh come on now people!!! 30's arent so bad at all. Age is only a number, it's what inside of u that counts. Nothing planned myself, oh well...Maybe catch up on some needed sleep.



Sounds WONDERFUL! I work 8 hours tomorrow...but am off tomorrow night and sunday during the day...so Im making a date with my bed!! As far as age, I am 36, and do not feel it (except this week working 16 hour shifts LOL!)


----------



## nurse.darcy

DFD said:


> why do you think I got quiet... all these numbers are out of my league!!!



Me too. . .I got nearly 20 years on these younguns. . .


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Sounds WONDERFUL! I work 8 hours tomorrow...but am off tomorrow night and sunday during the day...so Im making a date with my bed!! As far as age, I am 36, and do not feel it (except this week working 16 hour shifts LOL!)



I'm 37 and don't feel it..besides i'm a kid at heart when it really comes down to it


----------



## DFD

captaindavidhook said:


> I'm 37 and don't feel it..besides i'm a kid at heart when it really comes down to it


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

I don't know why I don't check out the whole adults' board more often!!  

I've ventured off the December meets thread!


----------



## DFD

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I don't know why I don't check out the whole adults' board more often!!
> 
> I've ventured off the December meets thread!



well youre here now


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DFD said:


> well youre here now



I'm taking a night off from , but I'll totally !!  OK, wait, that makes it seem like I drink a lot.  Le petite prince has been at the grandparents' place this week, so I've had a few nights out, and I'm takin' Friday off to enjoy my empty house.


----------



## nutz2notz

DFD said:


> why do you think I got quiet... all these numbers are out of my league!!!



They are way out of my league too....I will be hitting the big 5-0 in November.


----------



## Princesssbz

duckybelle said:


> Sounds WONDERFUL! I work 8 hours tomorrow...but am off tomorrow night and sunday during the day...so Im making a date with my bed!! As far as age, I am 36, and do not feel it (except this week working 16 hour shifts LOL!)



Loves the fun factor in all of the posts!!!  Loves even more that everyone would like some extra z's!!!  Me too!!  Age is def a number it's personality and charisma that counts...I hope everyone has a "magical" weekend....even though I will prob still be here learning posting...etc..hehe


----------



## Dizmom0923

nurse.darcy said:


> Me too. . .I got nearly 20 years on these younguns. . .



Darcy, I am thinking you could probably hang longer than me after seeing reports and pictures.....lol


----------



## captaindavidhook

Dizmom0923 said:


> Darcy, I am thinking you could probably hang longer than me after seeing reports and pictures.....lol





it's mind over matter ladies  I am sure both of you would be just fine and could hang w/  any age group


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dizmom0923 said:


> Darcy, I am thinking you could probably hang longer than me after seeing reports and pictures.....lol



Its all relative Danielle.  I think they just keep propping me up with a drink and taking pictures. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

captaindavidhook said:


> it's mind over matter ladies  I am sure both of you would be just fine and could hang w/  any age group



That's for sure.  My bestest bud that I have met through the Disboards will be 30 in a few days.  So I agree its all relative and mind over matter. . .


----------



## BlueIrish

any awesome plans for this weekend?  

I'll be doing some drinking  and also major studying up.  Huge interview for me that decides if I'm relocating to the east coast on Wednesday.


----------



## duckybelle

WOOT! Off tonight, work tomorrow then off from BOTH jobs Mon AND Tues...YAY! Gonna clean for about an hour tonight, then run away with a friend for a while. I am SO sleeping in tomorrow!!!! Dont have to be at work till 3!!!


----------



## TortugaDave

Hey ladies....I'm back!  You come here often


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dave, that was a real corny line.  Now, my question, how is that kid of yours.  And, how have you been?


----------



## TortugaDave

nurse.darcy said:


> Dave, that was a real corny line.  Now, my question, how is that kid of yours.  And, how have you been?



Corny, indeed!  My son is doing well, His dad is not so much. He moved to Texas with his mother and I could not stop it.  I have been laying low for quite a while because of all this.  I am back on my feet trying to find my new place in the would, I guess.  I guess his move forced me to start living for me.  I do see him as often as I can and remain in his life.  Now it is time for daddy to get serious and find someone to settle down with.  Dating had been very easy, but I just haven't found the "one" yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I hear you.  Just relocated to the Orlando area myself.  Starting over again. Start my new job on Tuesday. Love love love being so close to WDW.


----------



## SnowWitch

Nurse Darcy, what area of nursing are you in? 

TortugaDave, sorry to hear that about your son.  Can't imagne.


----------



## nurse.darcy

SnowWitch said:


> Nurse Darcy, what area of nursing are you in?
> 
> TortugaDave, sorry to hear that about your son.  Can't imagne.



I am a cardiac nurse.  Cath Lab to be exact.


----------



## SnowWitch

Very cool, I did CVU and chest pain obs for 6 years before burning out and switching to Labor & Delivery.


----------



## nurse.darcy

SnowWitch said:


> Very cool, I did CVU and chest pain obs for 6 years before burning out and switching to Labor & Delivery.



Can't even comprehend L & D.  Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TortugaDave said:


> Corny, indeed!  My son is doing well, His dad is not so much. He moved to Texas with his mother and I could not stop it.  I have been laying low for quite a while because of all this.  I am back on my feet trying to find my new place in the would, I guess.  I guess his move forced me to start living for me.  I do see him as often as I can and remain in his life.  Now it is time for daddy to get serious and find someone to settle down with.  Dating had been very easy, but I just haven't found the "one" yet.



By the way, its ironic that you show up tonight Dave, as I happen to be in the middle of a Pirates Marathon. . .lol.  My friends are totally gone on rum. . .lol.


----------



## Dizmom0923

TortugaDave said:


> Corny, indeed!  My son is doing well, His dad is not so much. He moved to Texas with his mother and I could not stop it.  I have been laying low for quite a while because of all this.  I am back on my feet trying to find my new place in the would, I guess.  I guess his move forced me to start living for me.  I do see him as often as I can and remain in his life.  Now it is time for daddy to get serious and find someone to settle down with.  Dating had been very easy, but I just haven't found the "one" yet.



Glad you are back Dave!   Sorry about your son, I know the whole situation was hard on you.  At least you are taking care of youself.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Did you do Disney with the family this weekend Darcy?


----------



## duckybelle

Dave, so sorry  If you need to chat we're here for you!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dizmom0923 said:


> Did you do Disney with the family this weekend Darcy?



Danielle, no not so far.  I may join them at MK this evening but haven't decided yet.


----------



## OregonGirl

Darcy - Your job sounds very cool! I am jealous that you are so close to WDW, but on the flipside that means you can attend whatever December DisMeets get organized and we can finally meet IRL! 

Danielle - Just a brief note to say I appreciate your comments in my "singles seeking singles" thread. I know you deleted them but I could see your first post through a response by Gina. I don't mean to be militant about that thread, but it was started for a purpose which, with the chatter, has gotten a little lost. I am grateful for this thread because now there is a place we can all gab (something I enjoy doing). I was just hoping to keep the 'singles seeking singles' as a profile listings area only.  

Dave - Hi! Every woman loves a man in uniform. I hope you can maybe find a gal on here that is right for you! Sorry to hear about your having to transition with the move of your son, but think if it as a fresh new door being opened up. It's never a bad thing to have a little 'me' time. 

- Carey

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (30)   [[ Mom (58)   Dad (59)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn concierge


----------



## TortugaDave

Thanks ladies!  I missed being around here.  I am back now so let the shennanigans begin


----------



## luvdumbo

Ugh! Being on call stinks!  I can't really do anything but sit around and hope no one gets hurt!  But on the flip side I actually have Labor Day off!


----------



## captaindavidhook

luvdumbo said:


> Ugh! Being on call stinks!  I can't really do anything but sit around and hope no one gets hurt!  But on the flip side I actually have Labor Day off!



I am off on labor day for the 1st time in years. can't wait til sleep in and on the flip side of things...my foot is hurting, how fast can u get here


----------



## TortugaDave

luvdumbo said:


> Ugh! Being on call stinks!  I can't really do anything but sit around and hope no one gets hurt!  But on the flip side I actually have Labor Day off!



I spent many years on call for all hoidays..I feel ya!


----------



## luvdumbo

captaindavidhook said:


> I am off on labor day for the 1st time in years. can't wait til sleep in and on the flip side of things...my foot is hurting, how fast can u get here



LOL.... I almost had to work on labor day but then I kindly reminded the scheduler that I worked on 4th of July.  I plan on going to our state fair tomorrow!


----------



## luvdumbo

TortugaDave said:


> I spent many years on call for all hoidays..I feel ya!



I bet as police officer. Are holidays are pretty busy for your field?


----------



## duckybelle

Hey guys! Good afternoon. I have to work tonight but am O-F-F tomorrow!!! Now just looking for something to do...LOL! Thinking about going to Branson for the day and enjoying some quiet time. Maybe wine tasting and dinner. Anyone wanna come? LOL!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Hey guys! Good afternoon. I have to work tonight but am O-F-F tomorrow!!! Now just looking for something to do...LOL! Thinking about going to Branson for the day and enjoying some quiet time. Maybe wine tasting and dinner. Anyone wanna come? LOL!





Umm, I am up for anything involving wine tasting and dinner. Sounds like a lotta fun....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Speaking of wine, I made some spaghetti and homemade sauce, now sitting here having dinner with a glass of wine and watching Raiders of the Lost Ark. . .lol.  Love movie night.


----------



## OregonGirl

Darcy, that's a damn fine idea - I may have to steal it. 

If any of ya'll were in Oregon I'd say go hiking or visit the coast tomorrow. The weather is supposed to be perfect! Alas, I will be either a) catching up on some work, b) tending to my garden which I have neglected these last few days, or c) tending to some laundry and general housework. 

T MINUS 87 DAYS TO WDW FOR ME!!

Just thought I would toss that out there. 

- Carey

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (30)   [[ Mom (58)   Dad (59)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn concierge


----------



## TortugaDave

luvdumbo said:


> I bet as police officer. Are holidays are pretty busy for your field?



Oh yea.  Parties, drinking/ druging and gangster equal disaster


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> Umm, I am up for anything involving wine tasting and dinner. Sounds like a lotta fun....



Come on over...I could use a wine tasting buddy


----------



## nurse.darcy

OregonGirl said:


> Darcy, that's a damn fine idea - I may have to steal it.
> 
> If any of ya'll were in Oregon I'd say go hiking or visit the coast tomorrow. The weather is supposed to be perfect! Alas, I will be either a) catching up on some work, b) tending to my garden which I have neglected these last few days, or c) tending to some laundry and general housework.
> 
> T MINUS 87 DAYS TO WDW FOR ME!!
> 
> Just thought I would toss that out there.
> 
> - Carey



It was delish Carey, I got too full to drink the wine though.  Oh well, maybe later. . .


----------



## BlueIrish

TortugaDave said:


> Thanks ladies!  I missed being around here.  I am back now so let the shennanigans begin




Hey there Dave.  watch out for to many badge bunnies


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Come on over...I could use a wine tasting buddy





I'm game! Now where are my keys hmmmm


----------



## captaindavidhook

nurse.darcy said:


> It was delish Carey, I got too full to drink the wine though.  Oh well, maybe later. . .





Wine is better comsumed after the meal sometimes. Relax, sit back and have a few sips and just enjoy the moment, that is what I would do.


----------



## ctnurse

captaindavidhook said:


> Umm, I am up for anything involving wine tasting and dinner. Sounds like a lotta fun....



Two of my favorites things wine and dinner! And I will add a third...great company to share the wine and dinner!


----------



## duckybelle

How about eating dinner, then heading to the pool with a glass of wine and a book? THAT sounds good right now!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> How about eating dinner, then heading to the pool with a glass of wine and a book? THAT sounds good right now!!!



That is great ideal! I wouldn't complain about any of these great ideas. I will go further with...how about roll out a tv and watch a movie or tv instead of the book, while in the pool or jacuzzi.


----------



## captaindavidhook

ctnurse said:


> Two of my favorites things wine and dinner! And I will add a third...great company to share the wine and dinner!



good point, great co. is a must...good call on that


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> That is great ideal! I wouldn't complain about any of these great ideas. I will go further with...how about roll out a tv and watch a movie or tv instead of the book, while in the pool or jacuzzi.



Movie would be okay...LOL! Not much too good on TV lately. Jacuzzi and a movie and a glass of wine...I am SO there!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Movie would be okay...LOL! Not much too good on TV lately. Jacuzzi and a movie and a glass of wine...I am SO there!!!





Yeah what's on tv these days is more of a snoozer then a'thing. Ok, I knew the movie would work to my advantage lol


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> Yeah what's on tv these days is more of a snoozer then a'thing. Ok, I knew the movie would work to my advantage lol



Depends...what kinda movie you have in mind? LOL!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Depends...what kinda movie you have in mind? LOL!





Hmmmm depends, what are you in the mood for....I am up for s'thing like a comedy perhaps...what do u say???


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> Hmmmm depends, what are you in the mood for....I am up for s'thing like a comedy perhaps...what do u say???



Now we're talking.....either that or a classic horror!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Now we're talking.....either that or a classic horror!



you read my mind..I was gonna say a classic horror too lol I love the Freddy movies a lot...there are some other good ones out there just can't remember them now....


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> you read my mind..I was gonna say a classic horror too lol I love the Freddy movies a lot...there are some other good ones out there just can't remember them now....



I own the classic Freddy movies...they are awesome. Although a little Jason once in a while isnt too bad either...LOL! Just may need someone to hold my hand


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> I own the classic Freddy movies...they are awesome. Although a little Jason once in a while isnt too bad either...LOL! Just may need someone to hold my hand



The 1st Jason movie is the best. The rest after that are all garbage lol I do promise to hold your hand as well...And as a added bonus I promise to let u know when the scary scenes are coming up, so u can close your eyes if u want


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> The 1st Jason movie is the best. The rest after that are all garbage lol I do promise to hold your hand as well...And as a added bonus I promise to let u know when the scary scenes are coming up, so u can close your eyes if u want



LOL...its a deal. Heck, Ill even bring the wine  I like the 1st 2 Jason movies...then I swear the director starting using drugs...LOL!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> LOL...its a deal. Heck, Ill even bring the wine  I like the 1st 2 Jason movies...then I swear the director starting using drugs...LOL!



Sounds good to me! I think u r right about the Jason director using drugs lol Those movies started to make no sense what so ever


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> Sounds good to me! I think u r right about the Jason director using drugs lol Those movies started to make no sense what so ever



Maybe Jason KILLED the director and took over? LOL! I like Halloween too...the original with Jamie Lee...STILL scares me!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Maybe Jason KILLED the director and took over? LOL! I like Halloween too...the original with Jamie Lee...STILL scares me!!!




LOL Maybe he did, maybe that is why the movies suxed after part 1. I never got into the halloween movies. Those movies never scared me. I like any movie to do w/ ghosts. Those always peak my interest a lot more.


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> LOL Maybe he did, maybe that is why the movies suxed after part 1. I never got into the halloween movies. Those movies never scared me. I like any movie to do w/ ghosts. Those always peak my interest a lot more.



Have you seen Paranormal Activities? I shook for an hour after that one


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Have you seen Paranormal Activities? I shook for an hour after that one



I saw it and loved it. Thought it was a good movie. it shook me a little too, but next time I watch it, I rather do it w/ a friend. I watch ghost hunters on sci-fi channel a lot. That is a cool show. I saw shutter island awhile back. Some 1 said thta was scary but it wasn't at all. It just stunk lol


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> I saw it and loved it. Thought it was a good movie. it shook me a little too, but next time I watch it, I rather do it w/ a friend. I watch ghost hunters on sci-fi channel a lot. That is a cool show. I saw shutter island awhile back. Some 1 said thta was scary but it wasn't at all. It just stunk lol



I only made it halfway through that movie. Just could NOT get into it. I prefer watching scary movies with friends...get a blanket, lounge on the couch with the lights out. REALLY scares you then!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> I only made it halfway through that movie. Just could NOT get into it. I prefer watching scary movies with friends...get a blanket, lounge on the couch with the lights out. REALLY scares you then!!!





I enjoy watching scary movies too w/ a blanket too and the lights off and friends around too. Best way to do it! Also gotta have some wine available too.


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> I enjoy watching scary movies too w/ a blanket too and the lights off and friends around too. Best way to do it! Also gotta have some wine available too.



I always have a chilled bottle of wine. My dad IS Italian! Besides, I like relaxing at night on my days off with a movie and some wine. I live near Branson which has a decent winery, so its a good excuse to go...LOL!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> I always have a chilled bottle of wine. My dad IS Italian! Besides, I like relaxing at night on my days off with a movie and some wine. I live near Branson which has a decent winery, so its a good excuse to go...LOL!




Nice, I love the ideal of always having a bottle of wine available and ready at a moment's notice. Im irish/italian myself. Living near any winery is always a plus. Wish I lived near one.  LOL


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> Nice, I love the ideal of always having a bottle of wine available and ready at a moment's notice. Im irish/italian myself. Living near any winery is always a plus. Wish I lived near one.  LOL



LOL...sorry  Maybe you need to take a trip to Branson? LOL!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> LOL...sorry  Maybe you need to take a trip to Branson? LOL!




Maybe I should...LOL if there is good wine, need a great place to eat as well...something italian perhaps


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> Maybe I should...LOL if there is good wine, need a great place to eat as well...something italian perhaps



Tell ya what...I'll cook LOL! I mean some mean stuffed shells and Lasagna, and, if youre nice, homemade garlic bread as well


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Tell ya what...I'll cook LOL! I mean some mean stuffed shells and Lasagna, and, if youre nice, homemade garlic bread as well



Ok sounds good to me. Love, love lasagna lol I am always nice, so i'm getting that garlic bread girlfriend lol


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> Ok sounds good to me. Love, love lasagna lol I am always nice, so i'm getting that garlic bread girlfriend lol



Well I use real garlic, and lots of it, so you better bring your toothbrush, or your dating life will be non-existant...LOL!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Well I use real garlic, and lots of it, so you better bring your toothbrush, or your dating life will be non-existant...LOL!



Hahah LOL Good point...I think I may need some extra scope too lol


----------



## duckybelle

WOW, just realized we kinda monopolized the thread last night...sorry guys  ANYWAY, whats everyone doing today for labor day? Im waiting for the teen to get up to decide what he wants to do. If it was up to hin, he would play video games all day, but Im making him go OUT! LOL!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> WOW, just realized we kinda monopolized the thread last night...sorry guys  ANYWAY, whats everyone doing today for labor day? Im waiting for the teen to get up to decide what he wants to do. If it was up to hin, he would play video games all day, but Im making him go OUT! LOL!



You think?  We might of scared every 1 off with our talk of Freddy and Jason movies lol....


----------



## BlueIrish

I prefer Michael myers in Halloween.  He is a bit more believable then Mrs. voorhees knocking everyone off.


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> WOW, just realized we kinda monopolized the thread last night...sorry guys  ANYWAY, whats everyone doing today for labor day? Im waiting for the teen to get up to decide what he wants to do. If it was up to hin, he would play video games all day, but Im making him go OUT! LOL!



Well, I went to Animal Kingdom.  Not crowded at all and I didn't even go till after 11 a.m.  Went on the Safari and Expedition Everest, then headed on over to AKL to try and remember the great location my room was in last summer.  We had Giraffe and Zebra outside our balcony every day nearly all day.  It was awesome.  So now I know we were on Sunset Savannah, Kudu Trail room 3306.  For some reason it was very important for me to remember that. . .lol.


----------



## beautyandthesea

just started reading this thread, sounds like fun


----------



## DFD

beautyandthesea said:


> just started reading this thread, sounds like fun



so beverage of choice please


----------



## DFD




----------



## Dis13

Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  Came across the Singles Dating Thread - and was sent over here to chat.

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day.  The weather in NJ was spectacular for a change.  

Looking forward to tomorrow when the kids go back to school!


----------



## DFD

Dis13 said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  Came across the Singles Dating Thread - and was sent over here to chat.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day.  The weather in NJ was spectacular for a change.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow when the kids go back to school!



  I am at the end of the NJTP... DMB in De  where abouts in Joisey?


----------



## BlueIrish

DFD said:


> so beverage of choice please




pass me a whiskey sour please


----------



## DFD

BlueIrish said:


> pass me a whiskey sour please



no problem.. would that be UP or on the rocks


----------



## Dis13

DFD said:


> I am at the end of the NJTP... DMB in De  where abouts in Joisey?



Northwest NJ.

And I'll take a Margarita on the rocks, no salt please!


----------



## DFD

northwest... would that be by Bayonne?? Wehawken ??  etc...



Dis13 said:


> Northwest NJ.
> 
> And I'll take a Margarita on the rocks, no salt please!



thats easy!!!   

  ... opps I meant to give that to you...


----------



## Dis13

DFD said:


> northwest... would that be by Bayonne?? Wehawken ??  etc...
> 
> 
> thats easy!!!
> 
> ... opps I meant to give that to you...




Nope.  That would be Northeast Jersey.  I'm NW - Hackettstown/Blairstown/Delaware Water Gap.


----------



## DFD

Dis13 said:


> Nope.  That would be Northeast Jersey.  I'm NW - Hackettstown/Blairstown/Delaware Water Gap.



 got it !


----------



## captaindavidhook

Dis13 said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  Came across the Singles Dating Thread - and was sent over here to chat.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day.  The weather in NJ was spectacular for a change.
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow when the kids go back to school!




I am very glad to see you over here


----------



## Dis13

captaindavidhook said:


> I am very glad to see you over here



Thanks! 

I definitely need to start getting out more!

Was thinking of planning a DIS meet in NYC in November/Dec.  Would anyone be interested?


----------



## DFD

Dis13 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I definitely need to start getting out more!
> 
> Was thinking of planning a DIS meet in NYC in November/Dec.  Would anyone be interested?



if you make it at Charthouse at Weehawken I will sign up


----------



## captaindavidhook

Dis13 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I definitely need to start getting out more!
> 
> Was thinking of planning a DIS meet in NYC in November/Dec.  Would anyone be interested?





I could be interested in something around that time....NYC around the holidays is quite nice...


----------



## Dis13

captaindavidhook said:


> ...NYC around the holidays is quite nice...



That's what I was thinking.  Plus the new Disney Store in Times Square should be open this fall.  

Maybe I'll start a new thread and see what type of response I get.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Dis13 said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Plus the new Disney Store in Times Square should be open this fall.
> 
> Maybe I'll start a new thread and see what type of response I get.




go for it, you never know what type of response you will get til u start a thread about it


----------



## DCTooTall

Holy Crap...  Somehow I stumble across Martin's Videos (ultimate tributes to many things WDW)... and the next thing I know it's been about a week and a half since I've made it to DIS.   Not only that.. but have almost 100 "reply to thread" notices from the board,   and this thread has grown over 10pages.

I guess if you fall into a hole while the world moves on without you,  it's good it at least was a Disney hole.  

Now maybe I'll be able to catch up on the past week's happenings before another week passes me by.



OregonGirl said:


> PS: For any of you that may have noticed, yes I turned 30 just a few days ago. Ugh.





luvdumbo said:


> 30 is not that bad, I am dreading turning 31 because then I won't be 30 I will officially be in my thirties...eek!





Princesssbz said:


> Good to know..I just turned 29 and am dreading 30!  I feel like a teenager!!!  Anyway hope everyone has a fabulous fun and safe Labor Day Weekend!!!! I have nothing special planned..probably poolside....what is everyone else up to?




30 Ain't that bad.  I just turned 31 this past June and it really wasn't any different than my late 20's.     As for still feeling like a teenager,  I wouldn't go THAT far.    I didn't know it was possible to have this much fun back when I was a teen.


----------



## KC78

Wow! Apparently i've been away from the boards a whole lot longer than I thought! Been so busy with back to school prep and sick kids  November can't seem to get here fast enough. I need my Disney fix!!!!!!
Anyway...hope everyone had a GREAT Labor Day!!!!!!


----------



## Wasre

luvdumbo said:


> 30 is not that bad, I am dreading turning 31 because then I won't be 30 I will officially be in my thirties...eek!



If it makes you feel any better, 31 isn't so bad.  I just hit 40 in July.  I had 2 positive things happen that day though.  I got to spend some time with someone sweet who I care about and got a huge Pooh Bear as a gift.   I think he's a like 24" or so tall when he sits up.  He is lazy though.  Everyday he stays in bed all day while I'm gone.    But, as was so well stated in Despicable Me.  He's so fluffy!

I still don't quite feel 40 though.  I've actually have some people ask me if I'm in my late 20's early 30's.


----------



## Sha

Wasre said:


> If it makes you feel any better, 31 isn't so bad.  I just hit 40 in July.  I had 2 positive things happen that day though.  I got to spend some time with someone sweet who I care about and got a huge Pooh Bear as a gift.   I think he's a like 24" or so tall when he sits up.  He is lazy though.  Everyday he stays in bed all day while I'm gone.    But, as was so well stated in Despicable Me.  He's so fluffy!
> 
> I still don't quite feel 40 though.  I've actually have some people ask me if I'm in my late 20's early 30's.



none of them feel bad... its just a number. But give everyone a secret... not having your birthday at home is something that makes them better. Never have felt my age, and people dont think Im 42.


----------



## devilsgirl538

KC78 said:


> Wow! Apparently i've been away from the boards a whole lot longer than I thought! Been so busy with back to school prep and sick kids  November can't seem to get here fast enough. I need my Disney fix!!!!!!
> Anyway...hope everyone had a GREAT Labor Day!!!!!!



I just found out my parents are planning to invest in DVC


----------



## DCTooTall

devilsgirl538 said:


> I just found out my parents are planning to invest in DVC





 As someone who owns some timeshare,   a word of advice would be to not think of DVC as an Investment.  Think of it as pre-paying vacation accomodations for the next 50yrs.   Also should make sure they factor in the annual maintenance fees as a reoccuring cost.       While DVC has held it's value better than most Timeshares,  there is no guarantee that the trend will continue.   (that's why I say don't think of it as an investment)


that being said....   If they've done their research and feel it's good for them,   Don't forget to check out the resale market.   You can save some $$$ vs. buying direct from Disney,  and there are no differences between points bought resale vs. points purchased from Disney direct.

Check out the DVC forum here on DIS if you want some good info from actual DVC owners.   (I own at Wyndham Bonnett Creek,   but was seriously looking at some DVC points...)


----------



## devilsgirl538

DCTooTall said:


> As someone who owns some timeshare,   a word of advice would be to not think of DVC as an Investment.  Think of it as pre-paying vacation accomodations for the next 50yrs.   Also should make sure they factor in the annual maintenance fees as a reoccuring cost.       While DVC has held it's value better than most Timeshares,  there is no guarantee that the trend will continue.   (that's why I say don't think of it as an investment)
> 
> 
> that being said....   If they've done their research and feel it's good for them,   Don't forget to check out the resale market.   You can save some $$$ vs. buying direct from Disney,  and there are no differences between points bought resale vs. points purchased from Disney direct.
> 
> Check out the DVC forum here on DIS if you want some good info from actual DVC owners.   (I own at Wyndham Bonnett Creek,   but was seriously looking at some DVC points...)



Thanks. My mom has wanted it for a LONG time, and has put quite an effort into the research. It wont be for a few years (until my little brother goes off to college), but I figure I reap the benefits either way


----------



## DCTooTall

devilsgirl538 said:


> Thanks. My mom has wanted it for a LONG time, and has put quite an effort into the research. It wont be for a few years (until my little brother goes off to college), but I figure I reap the benefits either way





I'm seriously debating adding to my ownership at Wyndham.   Squeezing 2 weeks out of next year down at Disney,    and i gain an extra week of Vacation next year.    Add in the Annual passes i'll be getting,   and extra "free" accomodations would make weekend getaways MUCH more tempting and doable.  



In Other news....   managed to clear about 20 emails out of my mailbox from catching up on DIS threads during my All-things-Disney bender....  only 50 more to go.


----------



## luvdumbo

Wasre said:


> If it makes you feel any better, 31 isn't so bad.  I just hit 40 in July.  I had 2 positive things happen that day though.  I got to spend some time with someone sweet who I care about and got a huge Pooh Bear as a gift.   I think he's a like 24" or so tall when he sits up.  He is lazy though.  Everyday he stays in bed all day while I'm gone.    But, as was so well stated in Despicable Me.  He's so fluffy!
> 
> I still don't quite feel 40 though.  I've actually have some people ask me if I'm in my late 20's early 30's.



Happy Belated Birthday!  I hope when I hit Fourty people ask me if I'm in my twenties! That is a blessing!


----------



## duckybelle

Hey guys! Thought Id pop in, say hello, ya know, typical day...LOL! I have state boards on Friday, so Im cramming like CRAZY! Taking 2 days off one of my jobs so I can study, and one off the other. PLUS less than 2 weeks till I can book my solo trip...SO EXCITED! Nov. 4 or 5-8...here I come!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I just love it when I STILL  get asked for my ID. . .I mean, in March I will be 50, but ya know. . .you are only as old as you feel. . .and I am loving being able to play as much as I like. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay peeps. . .I just wanted to say that today I had the BEST TIME AT WORK that I have had in 4 years. . .just saying. . .OMG. . .I must have been needing to move here for years. ..this job was just sitting there waiting for me. . .lol.


----------



## OregonGirl

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay peeps. . .I just wanted to say that today I had the BEST TIME AT WORK that I have had in 4 years. . .just saying. . .OMG. . .I must have been needing to move here for years. ..this job was just sitting there waiting for me. . .lol.





Yay! When are you going to do your next 'pop-down-there-when-I-feel-like-it-because-I-can' visit to WDW? 



Wasre said:


> I just hit 40 in July.  I had 2 positive things happen that day though.  I got to spend some time with someone sweet who I care about and got a huge Pooh Bear as a gift.   I think he's a like 24" or so tall when he sits up.  He is lazy though.  Everyday he stays in bed all day while I'm gone.    But, as was so well stated in Despicable Me.  He's so fluffy!



Silly old bear.  

Off to go on my daily jog. Have a good evening ya'll!

- Carey

------------------------------------------------

OregonGirl (30)   [[ Mom (58)   Dad (59)  ]]

Oregon Family of 3 - Nov 1-11, 2007  Boardwalk Inn (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl - Our August 2008 Disneyland visit - Marriot Residence Inn Maingate (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3  January 24-31, 2009  Boardwalk Inn concierge (Mouseplanet TR)

OregonGirl, family of 3, December 6-12th 2009, Boardwalk Inn concierge ºoº (Mouseplanet TR with pre-trip info)

NEXT DISNEY TRIP - DECEMBER 2nd - 11th 2010 - Boardwalk Inn concierge


----------



## nurse.darcy

OregonGirl said:


> Yay! When are you going to do your next 'pop-down-there-when-I-feel-like-it-because-I-can' visit to WDW?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That will be tomorrow. . for those who care. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

I hate all of you.

  Seems like everybody is getting to go get their Disney fix before I'll be able to make another trip.  



That is all.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

DCTooTall said:


> I hate all of you.
> 
> Seems like everybody is getting to go get their Disney fix before I'll be able to make another trip.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.



I had to cancel one in March if that makes you feel any better.  I don't see how that would make anyone feel better, but, ya know...


----------



## DCTooTall

PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I had to cancel one in March if that makes you feel any better.  I don't see how that would make anyone feel better, but, ya know...





Well my next scheduled trip is in early March.      Still too far away.


----------



## devilsgirl538

DCTooTall said:


> Well my next scheduled trip is in early March.      Still too far away.



On the positive note, we do have countdowns to Disney 

I hate not knowing how long before my next visit


----------



## duckybelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well my next scheduled trip is in early March.      Still too far away.



AWW....poor baby  Ill think of you when Im done there in Nov. Does that make you feel better? Ill even have a drink for you !


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

devilsgirl538 said:


> On the positive note, we do have countdowns to Disney
> 
> I hate not knowing how long before my next visit



Amen to that!!  I feel like a lost soul without a countdown!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

devilsgirl538 said:


> On the positive note, we do have countdowns to Disney
> 
> I hate not knowing how long before my next visit



  I think i might be the type to get depressed about the countdown.    Especcially this far out,  it would be a constant reminder that i'm still 180+ days out.   

Maybe once I get closer to a month,  it might be doable....  but by then I'm already bouncing off the walls



duckybelle said:


> AWW....poor baby  Ill think of you when Im done there in Nov. Does that make you feel better? Ill even have a drink for you !



Hmmmm....  Will you send me a nice margarita from the Tequila Bar in Mexico?


----------



## duckybelle

Hmmmm....  Will you send me a nice margarita from the Tequila Bar in Mexico?[/QUOTE]

Wouldnt be any good when it got there LOL! Ill have one for you...even take a pic and post it when I get back


----------



## Businessgypsy

Oregon summers are the best, but I'll be back in SWFL by October 1. Would love to meet a kindred spirit for any F&W event or just on a whim. All my stats are *here*.

F&W concerts are my idea of a great first date.

I have a very flexible schedule, and can be in Orlando with about four hours notice (my record is 2:45!) Just PM me if you'd like to explore some possibilities.

If you are in the Portland area, maybe we can say hi here and meet there. Good fortune to everyone here, we all deserve a great life and lots of fun!


----------



## duckybelle

WOOHOO...new ticker...AND I may even get to go one day earlier than it says!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Hmmmm....  Will you send me a nice margarita from the Tequila Bar in Mexico?
> 
> Wouldnt be any good when it got there LOL! Ill have one for you...even take a pic and post it when I get back



tease


----------



## Sha

Businessgypsy said:


> Oregon summers are the best, but I'll be back in SWFL by October 1. Would love to meet a kindred spirit for any F&W event or just on a whim. All my stats are *here*.
> 
> F&W concerts are my idea of a great first date.
> 
> I have a very flexible schedule, and can be in Orlando with about four hours notice (my record is 2:45!) Just PM me if you'd like to explore some possibilities.
> 
> If you are in the Portland area, maybe we can say hi here and meet there. Good fortune to everyone here, we all deserve a great life and lots of fun!



Just curious... where will you be in SWFL?


----------



## Businessgypsy

Sha said:


> Just curious... where will you be in SWFL?


Hi Sha - my winter hangout is on the North Shore of the Caloosahatchee river, just behind Sanibel Island and across the state from Fort Lauderdale. Dolphins in the front yard, manatees in the back.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey, I am 20 minutes away but spent most of my life on the "other" coast so a VERY LONG way away.  Now I go when I want.  Went to Fultons today and met a fellow newbie Floridian, then went to Tune Inn Lounge to have a long talk with Dave, but he wasnt there so had a long talk with David (aka Stoic Dave).  What a sweetheart and really loves his CM role of making others happy.  I need to write Disney and commend him.  He is a sweetie.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I am 20 minutes away but spent most of my life on the "other" coast so a VERY LONG way away.  Now I go when I want.  Went to Fultons today and met a fellow newbie Floridian, then went to Tune Inn Lounge to have a long talk with Dave, but he wasnt there so had a long talk with David (aka Stoic Dave).  What a sweetheart and really loves his CM role of making others happy.  I need to write Disney and commend him.  He is a sweetie.



This post just made me super jealous!


----------



## Dizmom0923

DCTooTall said:


> Well my next scheduled trip is in early March.      Still too far away.



Mine too!  I will be there for Mardi Gras.....I am still always trying to think of ways to get there before then!


----------



## DCTooTall

Dizmom0923 said:


> Mine too!  I will be there for Mardi Gras.....I am still always trying to think of ways to get there before then!



Early March here.....  March 6th-13th.


----------



## Dizmom0923

March 5th - 13th....woohoo, we will need to meet up!


----------



## Businessgypsy

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I am 20 minutes away...Now I go when I want.


It's funny how some people (like anyone on these boards) never get tired of Disney, while others say "yeah, I went a few years back, already seen it".

Besides having a few brain cells that delight in the excellent execution of creativity, I think the difference is an appreciation for how Disney is always tweaking the controls. It _is_ different every time you go - if you have eyes to see. Even if I'm just walking (drinking?) my way around the World Showcase, there's always new planting, sound, lighting, paint, windows, shows...


----------



## Wasre

Businessgypsy said:


> It's funny how some people (like anyone on these boards) never get tired of Disney, while others say "yeah, I went a few years back, already seen it".
> 
> Besides having a few brain cells that delight in the excellent execution of creativity, I think the difference is an appreciation for how Disney is always tweaking the controls. It _is_ different every time you go - if you have eyes to see. Even if I'm just walking (drinking?) my way around the World Showcase, there's always new planting, sound, lighting, paint, windows, shows...



Waddaya mean there are people who say "yeah, I went a few years back, already seen it"?!?!?!    Who are these heathens?  Banish them! 


Make them pay for trips for those of us who are enlightened to _know _that there are always little changes/improvements taking place!  I say make them pay into a pool fund for those who really want/need to go regularly, but can't for one reason or another.  If they refuse, to quote some queen lady to this girl I once read about....  "Off with their heads!"


----------



## DCTooTall

Dizmom0923 said:


> March 5th - 13th....woohoo, we will need to meet up!



That can probably be arranged at some point.   I know I'll probably be arriving on the 6th before the rest of the people I'm spending the week with get down there.


----------



## DCTooTall

HAHAHA!!

I've gotten over 125 "Here you have" emails at work in the past 2 hours.   Gotta love idiots at a big company who don't know DON'T CLICK AN EMAIL LINK ON AN EMAIL WITH BROKEN ENGLISH!


----------



## DCTooTall

Ok,   So it's pretty obvious I'm a bit bored tonight.    Blame being stuck at work with nothing to do and Email being deactivated in response to the virus going around.....



I Just noticed that this thread has hit the top 10 list of most replied too threads in this group.          Way to go guys!   Now if we can break the top 5 or top 3.   

(Not bad for a pretty new thread.)


----------



## duckybelle

SIGH, so freaking out right now....I have state boards tomorrow, and just dont feel prepared. I know I KNOW it...just have really bad test anxiety. I need a hug...LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> SIGH, so freaking out right now....I have state boards tomorrow, and just dont feel prepared. I know I KNOW it...just have really bad test anxiety. I need a hug...LOL!



Its not that bad.  You will leave knowing with even stronger certainty that you really know nothing and all will be well, you will see. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Businessgypsy said:


> It's funny how some people (like anyone on these boards) never get tired of Disney, while others say "yeah, I went a few years back, already seen it".
> 
> Besides having a few brain cells that delight in the excellent execution of creativity, I think the difference is an appreciation for how Disney is always tweaking the controls. It _is_ different every time you go - if you have eyes to see. Even if I'm just walking (drinking?) my way around the World Showcase, there's always new planting, sound, lighting, paint, windows, shows...



Exactly. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> SIGH, so freaking out right now....I have state boards tomorrow, and just dont feel prepared. I know I KNOW it...just have really bad test anxiety. I need a hug...LOL!



**hugs**

better?


----------



## Sha

duckybelle said:


> SIGH, so freaking out right now....I have state boards tomorrow, and just dont feel prepared. I know I KNOW it...just have really bad test anxiety. I need a hug...LOL!



you will do well... and you do know the info. I went through that in 2008 and only felt one question was hard and that it cut off so suddenly, that I thought it cut off before #75 but it hadnt.


----------



## duckybelle

Sha said:


> you will do well... and you do know the info. I went through that in 2008 and only felt one question was hard and that it cut off so suddenly, that I thought it cut off before #75 but it hadnt.



Im hoping I feel confident and that it cuts off at 85! And DC, TY! I'm just really scared...so Im off to study some more, and get the rugrat off to school. He knows I'm freaking out so he's being REALLY good this morning, although Im sure it wont last...LOL!


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Im hoping I feel confident and that it cuts off at 85! And DC, TY! I'm just really scared...so Im off to study some more, and get the rugrat off to school. He knows I'm freaking out so he's being REALLY good this morning, although Im sure it wont last...LOL!



Relax.... .... ....  and think happy thoughts!    You're a smart girl,   so no need to get all stressed and concerned.   You'll do fine.


----------



## Sha

duckybelle said:


> Im hoping I feel confident and that it cuts off at 85! And DC, TY! I'm just really scared...so Im off to study some more, and get the rugrat off to school. He knows I'm freaking out so he's being REALLY good this morning, although Im sure it wont last...LOL!



and how soon will you find out after taking it. Florida is 2-3 days. I was at WDW when I found out.


----------



## luvdumbo

duckybelle said:


> Im hoping I feel confident and that it cuts off at 85! And DC, TY! I'm just really scared...so Im off to study some more, and get the rugrat off to school. He knows I'm freaking out so he's being REALLY good this morning, although Im sure it wont last...LOL!



Good Luck!  I am sure once its over you'll be like "that's it?"


----------



## duckybelle

Well, Im finally home. It shut off at 85, but it was a lot harder than I thought. Ill know by Tuesday either way.

THEN I call home to make sure my teen made it in okay, only to hear, "Oh yeah, my friend ****** is here. I forgot to tell you he is staying the night". So much for a quiet night at home...LOL!


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Well, Im finally home. It shut off at 85, but it was a lot harder than I thought. Ill know by Tuesday either way.
> 
> THEN I call home to make sure my teen made it in okay, only to hear, "Oh yeah, my friend ****** is here. I forgot to tell you he is staying the night". So much for a quiet night at home...LOL!



Just remember...

It's Friday....


so  up everybody!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay peeps. . .thought I would poke my head in here and say hi!. . .so. . .Hi!

Lol.  Got off too late at work to want to go home and get ready to go out so just hanging at home.  Will definitely head out somewhere tomorrow.  Starting to get to know peeps in my area.  Julie, who I met on Wednesday lives approximately 7 minutes or less from me.  My coworkers are becoming friends rather quickly.  Life is getting better and better each day.  I know I was meant to be here.

Anyway. . .duckybelle, congrats on the test.  Glad its over for you.  Hopefully you can find out quickly.  I HATE waiting.


----------



## DCTooTall

Know the feeling about feeling like you belong in Florida.   I'm seriously feeling the pull myself....  sadly the field I'm in doesn't really leave a lot of options of uprooting and finding another job easily in the area.


Maybe if I'm lucky I can win the lotto and move down without the need to worry about a good paying job.


----------



## Sha

duckybelle said:


> Well, Im finally home. It shut off at 85, but it was a lot harder than I thought. Ill know by Tuesday either way.
> 
> THEN I call home to make sure my teen made it in okay, only to hear, "Oh yeah, my friend ****** is here. I forgot to tell you he is staying the night". So much for a quiet night at home...LOL!



Keeping fingers crossed for you



nurse.darcy said:


> Got off too late at work to want to go home and get ready to go out so just hanging at home.



that is they ideal time to head out in Orlando (around 9-10 is when things start happening). Glad to know you are fitting in at work.


----------



## duckybelle

WOW, got quiet in here. Did someone see me in my jammies? 

At my old job tonight, helping out some till they find a replacement. Tomorrow, going to Branson with friends, then working a few hours. THEN 2-12 hour shifts Mon and Tues at the nursing home, and 4 days of classes. I thought becoming a nurse was supposed to cut DOWN on my hours? LOL!


----------



## Dizmom0923

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay peeps. . .thought I would poke my head in here and say hi!. . .so. . .Hi!
> 
> Lol.  Got off too late at work to want to go home and get ready to go out so just hanging at home.  Will definitely head out somewhere tomorrow.  Starting to get to know peeps in my area.  Julie, who I met on Wednesday lives approximately 7 minutes or less from me.  My coworkers are becoming friends rather quickly.  Life is getting better and better each day.  I know I was meant to be here.
> 
> Anyway. . .duckybelle, congrats on the test.  Glad its over for you.  Hopefully you can find out quickly.  I HATE waiting.



Hey Darcy!  Glad everything is working out for you!  You and your best buddy over there really give me hope on finding true happiness in any form!  Truly happy for you!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hey Darcy!  Glad everything is working out for you!  You and your best buddy over there really give me hope on finding true happiness in any form!  Truly happy for you!



Thanks Danielle. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Nope... No Jammie viewing.

Actually... It was a combination of Friday night having a major work related fire drill that kept me busy until after 1am....  Heavy drinking Saturday night...  and then recovery/being productive on Sunday that kept me away from the boards for the weekend.


I wonder if since the "Erotic nights" thread got closed if that means we'll soon see DFD and others show back up in here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Nope... No Jammie viewing.
> 
> Actually... It was a combination of Friday night having a major work related fire drill that kept me busy until after 1am....  Heavy drinking Saturday night...  and then recovery/being productive on Sunday that kept me away from the boards for the weekend.
> 
> 
> I wonder if since the "Erotic nights" thread got closed if that means we'll soon see DFD and others show back up in here.



They definitely need somewhere for their debauchery. . .ya know.  I bet the lot of them show up here soon.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> They definitely need somewhere for their debauchery. . .ya know.  I bet the lot of them show up here soon.



Maybe if we hung a sign at the entrance offering Free Wing and Halo checking, with cleaning available while you party,   it might help.


----------



## Sha

DCTooTall said:


> I wonder if since the "Erotic nights" thread got closed if that means we'll soon see DFD and others show back up in here.



Doubt that DFD ever left this thread... guess I missed this other thread you are talking about.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Maybe if we hung a sign at the entrance offering Free Wing and Halo checking, with cleaning available while you party,   it might help.



ROFLMAO. . .okay, that was funny.


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> I wonder if since the "Erotic nights" thread got closed if that means we'll soon see DFD and others show back up in here.



??????????????? Whoa, what's all this about?????????

Man...I stray away for a few and miss all the fun!!!!


----------



## duckybelle

I PASSED MY BOARDS!!! 

Now I can cry, right? LOL! I still haven't let the stress go away yet. I'm hoping when I get a day off maybe I will. I just finished 2-12's, and now am working 2 days for my old boss (cause he cannot find anyone to replace me), and then working 2 more 12's nursing. Sunday will be my only day off this week, AND ITS NOT COMING FAST ENOUGH!! LOL!


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> ??????????????? Whoa, what's all this about?????????
> 
> Man...I stray away for a few and miss all the fun!!!!



LOL... the thread was still there last I saw if you wanted to read thru it,  you just can't reply to it anymore.

Let's just say there was talk about the Castle's dungeon,  and little known video's filmed in the Swiss Family Treehouse.     That... and of course DFD's minibar and plans for their trip.



duckybelle said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!
> 
> Now I can cry, right? LOL! I still haven't let the stress go away yet. I'm hoping when I get a day off maybe I will. I just finished 2-12's, and now am working 2 days for my old boss (cause he cannot find anyone to replace me), and then working 2 more 12's nursing. Sunday will be my only day off this week, AND ITS NOT COMING FAST ENOUGH!! LOL!






GRATS!


So does this mean we are throwing a big party Sunday?


----------



## Sha

duckybelle said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!
> 
> Now I can cry, right? LOL! I still haven't let the stress go away yet. I'm hoping when I get a day off maybe I will. I just finished 2-12's, and now am working 2 days for my old boss (cause he cannot find anyone to replace me), and then working 2 more 12's nursing. Sunday will be my only day off this week, AND ITS NOT COMING FAST ENOUGH!! LOL!



That is great!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!
> 
> Now I can cry, right? LOL! I still haven't let the stress go away yet. I'm hoping when I get a day off maybe I will. I just finished 2-12's, and now am working 2 days for my old boss (cause he cannot find anyone to replace me), and then working 2 more 12's nursing. Sunday will be my only day off this week, AND ITS NOT COMING FAST ENOUGH!! LOL!



Congratulations. . .


----------



## Wasre

duckybelle said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!
> 
> Now I can cry, right? LOL! I still haven't let the stress go away yet. I'm hoping when I get a day off maybe I will. I just finished 2-12's, and now am working 2 days for my old boss (cause he cannot find anyone to replace me), and then working 2 more 12's nursing. Sunday will be my only day off this week, AND ITS NOT COMING FAST ENOUGH!! LOL!




Congrats on passing your boards!!!     Does this mean you're certifiable now?


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Congrats on passing your boards!!!     Does this mean you're certifiable now?



  I think anybody who's hung around here for any length of time was already certifiable.   No tests were needed to prove it.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> I think anybody who's hung around here for any length of time was already certifiable.   No tests were needed to prove it.




ROFL  True, but tests usually prove it to others that aren't already in the know.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> ROFL  True, but tests usually prove it to others that aren't already in the know.



But what's the fun in that?!   Either let them find out the fun way with the rest of us,   Or just let us enjoy their confusion because they aren't cool enough to be in the know.


----------



## duckybelle

Wasre said:


> Congrats on passing your boards!!!     Does this mean you're certifiable now?



TY everyone~!~

I'm certifiable AND licensed...LOL, so I guess IM in twice as deep as everyone else


----------



## devilsgirl538

duckybelle said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!
> 
> Now I can cry, right? LOL! I still haven't let the stress go away yet. I'm hoping when I get a day off maybe I will. I just finished 2-12's, and now am working 2 days for my old boss (cause he cannot find anyone to replace me), and then working 2 more 12's nursing. Sunday will be my only day off this week, AND ITS NOT COMING FAST ENOUGH!! LOL!




woo-hoo! congratulations


----------



## KC78

duckybelle said:


> I PASSED MY BOARDS!!!
> 
> Now I can cry, right? LOL! I still haven't let the stress go away yet. I'm hoping when I get a day off maybe I will. I just finished 2-12's, and now am working 2 days for my old boss (cause he cannot find anyone to replace me), and then working 2 more 12's nursing. Sunday will be my only day off this week, AND ITS NOT COMING FAST ENOUGH!! LOL!





AWESOME!!!!!!!! GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

YEA FRIDAY!!  So, weekend plans??

We're hitting Disney on Ice: Let's Celebrate tonight for a little fix to get us through the next couple of months until our trip.  Football season is also in full swing here, so we may hit the OU/Air Force game tomorrow.  I'd rather sell my tickets and bank the cash, but we'll see.


----------



## jewels1916

This looks like a fun place to be! Just thought I'd come say hi! Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## DCTooTall

About the only thing my weekend has planned is having some friends over Saturday evening for a fun night of drinking, movies, and Smash Brothers.     Already have a case of beer, a handle of Southern Comfort, and a handle of Capt. Morgan.     

Looks to be a fun time.


----------



## jewels1916

DCTooTall said:


> About the only thing my weekend has planned is having some friends over Saturday evening for a fun night of drinking, movies, and Smash Brothers.     Already have a case of beer, a handle of Southern Comfort, and a handle of Capt. Morgan.
> 
> Looks to be a fun time.



Sounds like fun! I'm gonna be watching some college football (GO OSU!), and go see Easy A with some friends.


----------



## DCTooTall

jewels1916 said:


> Sounds like fun! I'm gonna be watching some college football (GO OSU!), and go see Easy A with some friends.




Easy A looks very interesting.  I actually wouldn't mind seeing it myself,  just not sure if i'm going to wait until it's on OnDemand or DVD,  or just go to the theater.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Gotta love weekends.  I am now officially off till Wednesday, so thinking I should shower and get out of here early for some Disney fun.  I could make rope drop at any park except DHS (there is early EMH today) so might just have to go indulge.  Tomorrow I know that we are all (me and house mates) headed to Epcot for a Kim Possible adventure or two.  Looks to be a Disney weekend. If any of you are in town this weekend through Tuesday and want to get together, let me know.


----------



## lovemickeyshouse

How is everyone doing? So Darcy congrats on the move .I am hoping to move down there early 2011.


----------



## duckybelle

Whats a weekend? LOL! I worked last night 7pm to 7am and tonight 7pm to 7am. THEN Im coming home to sleep for a couple hours before heading to a friends for a movie and relaxation!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

lovemickeyshouse said:


> How is everyone doing? So Darcy congrats on the move .I am hoping to move down there early 2011.



Thanks Mike. Love it here.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Ended up selling my football tickets and hanging out with the kids today.  Well, with an extra $100+ dollars in my pocket. 

The little one is going to his grandparents for a sleepover, and it looks like we'll be hitting a few post-game shindigs tonight.


----------



## LaneOT

Darcy..  Congrats on the move.  How are you finding it out there?  I myself am an OT and am planning to move to florida by summer 2011.  Coming from NY, I'm finding myself wanting to be closer to the mouse all the time!!! 

As for our weekend:  spending it checking out the DIS and working with my son on his testing for 9th grade specialized high school... who knew geometry would come back and bite me in the butt years later!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

LaneOT said:


> Darcy..  Congrats on the move.  How are you finding it out there?  I myself am an OT and am planning to move to florida by summer 2011.  Coming from NY, I'm finding myself wanting to be closer to the mouse all the time!!!
> 
> As for our weekend:  spending it checking out the DIS and working with my son on his testing for 9th grade specialized high school... who knew geometry would come back and bite me in the butt years later!!



Thanks Lane.  I love it here.  Its fun to be 15 minutes from the magic.


----------



## libertybell7

Just realized...Singles thread.....Sorry gang....


----------



## DCTooTall

libertybell7 said:


>




Like Sands thru the hourglass,  So are the Days of our Lives....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Too funny DC. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

LOL..  WAAAyyyyy too much TV growing up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> LOL..  WAAAyyyyy too much TV growing up.



I hear you there.  Its sad that I even recognize that.  Means I had too much TV as well. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you there.  Its sad that I even recognize that.  Means I had too much TV as well. . .lol.



lol....as a nurse i think you have a bit more leeway.   you know,  older people watching their soaps while waiting.


straight male knowing the intro to a soap?    that's just odd.   lol


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> lol....as a nurse i think you have a bit more leeway.   you know,  older people watching their soaps while waiting.
> 
> 
> straight male knowing the intro to a soap?    that's just odd.   lol



If it makes you feel any better, (maybe worse) I caught the reference as well and knew exactly where it came from.  Got home from school just as it came on everyday and mom was addicted to it for a long time.  Saw the intro to an episode several years later and looked like the plotline hadn't progressed any in 3+ years.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> lol....as a nurse i think you have a bit more leeway.   you know,  older people watching their soaps while waiting.
> 
> 
> straight male knowing the intro to a soap?    that's just odd.   lol



Lol, I haven't worked with patients who watch TV.  I worked in CVICU and now the Cath Lab.  My patients were intubated in CVICU and now in the cath lab its a procedure room. No televisions. . .

The funny thing is my friend and I used to get home from school, watch all our favorite soaps while eating tuna fish and pickle sandwiches then we would do our homework.  lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> If it makes you feel any better, (maybe worse) I caught the reference as well and knew exactly where it came from.  Got home from school just as it came on everyday and mom was addicted to it for a long time.  Saw the intro to an episode several years later and looked like the plotline hadn't progressed any in 3+ years.



Totally get that whole plot thingy.  Funny thing is that YEARS later I watched one episode one day and a character that had died years ago was back. . .lol.

Okay, no more soap talk. . .ROFLMAO.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, no more soap talk. . .ROFLMAO.



No more Soap talk?  How about Benson?


----------



## nurse.darcy

wasre said:


> no more soap talk?  How about benson?



roflmao. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, I laugh out loud and this thread dies?  Forgive me all for being a thread killer. . .


----------



## duckybelle

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I laugh out loud and this thread dies?  Forgive me all for being a thread killer. . .



Ive noticed its been quiet in here too....maybe we need to liven it up?


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> Ive noticed its been quiet in here too....maybe we need to liven it up?



and how do you propose you liven things up in here ??


----------



## tawasdave

Well ya know..a good dance can liven things up...(course if anyone has seen me dance...ewwwwwwwww, scary)...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Well ya know..a good dance can liven things up...(course if anyone has seen me dance...ewwwwwwwww, scary)...



Dave, no dancing please. . .its hard enough to see it on the board ya know. . .

Hmmmmm, Partay on the Disboards.


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> and how do you propose you liven things up in here ??



Hmmmm....IDK? OOOHHHHHH I got it...I could table dance to "Its a small world" LMAO!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Apparently DB and I are Dancing on the tables to liven it up in here. . .lol. I think I might need some wine to dance on tables though. . .lol.


----------



## duckybelle

nurse.darcy said:


> apparently db and i are dancing on the tables to liven it up in here. . .lol. I think i might need some wine to dance on tables though. . .lol.



i gots the wine!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

duckybelle said:


> i gots the wine!!!! Lol!!!



sure go for it ladies...do some table dancing for us all lol but to dance to "its a small world" ummm idk abou that...i'm not feeling that


----------



## nurse.darcy

captaindavidhook said:


> sure go for it ladies...do some table dancing for us all lol but to dance to "its a small world" ummm idk abou that...i'm not feeling that



Don't worry, after a few glasses of wine, we can play any song and make it sound like its a small world in our heads. . .lol. We are nurses, multitasking is our specialty.


----------



## captaindavidhook

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't worry, after a few glasses of wine, we can play any song and make it sound like its a small world in our heads. . .lol. We are nurses, multitasking is our specialty.



lol good one....add some jello shots as well and now u r talking...heck maybe i would even dance with u both


----------



## duckybelle

captaindavidhook said:


> lol good one....add some jello shots as well and now u r talking...heck maybe i would even dance with u both



Come on and bring it...LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

captaindavidhook said:


> lol good one....add some jello shots as well and now u r talking...heck maybe i would even dance with u both



Yeah, now you are talking.  Bring it on. . .lol


----------



## captaindavidhook

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, now you are talking.  Bring it on. . .lol



Oh yeah trust me I would... a few shots of yummy jello shots or a'thing and i'm a happy dancer lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

captaindavidhook said:


> Oh yeah trust me I would... a few shots of yummy jello shots or a'thing and i'm a happy dancer lol



Sweet, always love a man who will dance after a few jello shots. . .


----------



## captaindavidhook

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweet, always love a man who will dance after a few jello shots. . .




LOL well, im that guy...just make sure u give me enough room to dance


----------



## nurse.darcy

captaindavidhook said:


> LOL well, im that guy...just make sure u give me enough room to dance



Take all the space you need. . .I hear Mel (aka Pirate Mel) makes a mean Jello shot.  I may just hire her for when you visit out here. . .lol (or at least request her recipies).


----------



## captaindavidhook

nurse.darcy said:


> Take all the space you need. . .I hear Mel (aka Pirate Mel) makes a mean Jello shot.  I may just hire her for when you visit out here. . .lol (or at least request her recipies).




Of course a pirate makes a great jello shot. All pirates do lol Yes hire her immediately but make sure you ask nicely....a pirate hates to share there recipes or gold lol ha and btw thanks for giving me tons of space to dance around


----------



## nurse.darcy

captaindavidhook said:


> Of course a pirate makes a great jello shot. All pirates do lol Yes hire her immediately but make sure you ask nicely....a pirate hates to share there recipes or gold lol ha and btw thanks for giving me tons of space to dance around



No problem Cap'n.  You can have all the space you need.


----------



## captaindavidhook

nurse.darcy said:


> No problem Cap'n.  You can have all the space you need.



Why thank you...very kind of you. I won't forget this generous offer of giving me plenty of space, to move about freely


----------



## DCTooTall

Sorry I've been quiet.  work has been crazy the past 2 weeks and I haven't had the time to put into the DIS.         I promise to be more active now that I've returned......  though it may take me a day or three to catch up on everything I've been missing for the past 2 weeks.




duckybelle said:


> Hmmmm....IDK? OOOHHHHHH I got it...I could table dance to "Its a small world" LMAO!




  it's a small world.     Hmmmmm....   I'm afraid to ask,   but does the table dancing involve short stilted repetitive movements to the beat of the song?

And would it be best 'enjoyed'   while drinking and being pushed around the tables ala a barroom boat ride?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry I've been quiet.  work has been crazy the past 2 weeks and I haven't had the time to put into the DIS.         I promise to be more active now that I've returned......  though it may take me a day or three to catch up on everything I've been missing for the past 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a small world.     Hmmmmm....   I'm afraid to ask,   but does the table dancing involve short stilted repetitive movements to the beat of the song?
> 
> And would it be best 'enjoyed'   while drinking and being pushed around the tables ala a barroom boat ride?




Sounds good. . .should work spectacularly.


----------



## DCTooTall

Suddenly i just had an idea for a Small World drinking game.


You couldn't end the ride without being completely trashed.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Suddenly i just had an idea for a Small World drinking game.
> 
> 
> You couldn't end the ride without being completely trashed.



Uh, the problem for me is that I couldn't go ON the ride with out being trashed. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, the problem for me is that I couldn't go ON the ride with out being trashed. . .lol.



  Would bribes also work to get you on the ride?


----------



## Alaska-Ariel

I've never been on the teacups trashed... must be interesting.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Would bribes also work to get you on the ride?



Uh, yeah, Of course.


----------



## duckybelle

Hey guys...back!

My ex came and got all his junk, so I have been crazy busy. PLUS I went full time 7pm to 7am at work...UGGHHHH!!! ALTHOUGH I must admit that first full check was sweeettt...LOL!

Just thought I would check in and let you know Im not dead


----------



## DCTooTall

Alaska-Ariel said:


> I've never been on the teacups trashed... must be interesting.



  you know,  I've always wondered about those spinning swing rides and trashed.    I've wondered if someone got sick if they'd be able to spray the crowd.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, yeah, Of course.



  so would a bribe of ample amounts of liquor afterwards work?




duckybelle said:


> Hey guys...back!
> 
> My ex came and got all his junk, so I have been crazy busy. PLUS I went full time 7pm to 7am at work...UGGHHHH!!! ALTHOUGH I must admit that first full check was sweeettt...LOL!
> 
> Just thought I would check in and let you know Im not dead



  YAY!!  no dead people in the thread!


Though...  what ever happened to DFD?


----------



## MyMuse

... to say that I've been dealing with a few fam things....


..but I decided to continue with my vaca in FL, leaving in 2 days. Yikes. 

Hope all is well! 

There's no place like the happiest place on earth, right?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> you know,  I've always wondered about those spinning swing rides and trashed.    I've wondered if someone got sick if they'd be able to spray the crowd.
> 
> so would a bribe of ample amounts of liquor afterwards work?



Possibly, however, I just discovered this new drink at the Puerto Rico booth tonight.  It was a Torched Cherry Colada.  OMG, to die for. . .you could bribe me with a spoon full of that stuff.  It was awesome. Oh, and saw Kool and the Gang at the Eat to the Beat concert tonight.  Great showmen.  Had a blast.


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> ... to say that I've been dealing with a few fam things....
> 
> 
> ..but I decided to continue with my vaca in FL, leaving in 2 days. Yikes.
> 
> Hope all is well!
> 
> There's no place like the happiest place on earth, right?



   Glad to hear you decided to go on your trip.  Disney has an amazing ability to help you recharge when going thru tough times.

Have fun on your trip,   and don't be a stranger.



nurse.darcy said:


> Possibly, however, I just discovered this new drink at the Puerto Rico booth tonight.  It was a Torched Cherry Colada.  OMG, to die for. . .you could bribe me with a spoon full of that stuff.  It was awesome. Oh, and saw Kool and the Gang at the Eat to the Beat concert tonight.  Great showmen.  Had a blast.



 sounds like it could be tasty.   Almost wish I could sample those wares.   Maybe in a couple years I'll be able to make it down during F&W.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Glad to hear you decided to go on your trip.  Disney has an amazing ability to help you recharge when going thru tough times.
> 
> Have fun on your trip,   and don't be a stranger.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like it could be tasty.   Almost wish I could sample those wares.   Maybe in a couple years I'll be able to make it down during F&W.



Was delish.  And as you know, any trip at any time of year here is "healing"


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> Glad to hear you decided to go on your trip.  Disney has an amazing ability to help you recharge when going thru tough times.
> 
> Have fun on your trip, and don't be a stranger.
> 
> sounds like it could be tasty.   Almost wish I could sample those wares.   Maybe in a couple years I'll be able to make it down during F&W.



Thanks!! 

Oh, didya hear F&W is every year? 



nurse.darcy said:


> Was delish.  And as you know, any trip at any time of year here is "healing"



That's what I hear. ... hope it comes true! 


FYI...I will not really be able to log-in anywhere, but I will be on Twitter....my handle is almost the same as here...  @MyMuse18.


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Oh, didya hear F&W is every year?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I hear. ... hope it comes true!
> 
> 
> FYI...I will not really be able to log-in anywhere, but I will be on Twitter....my handle is almost the same as here...  @MyMuse18.



I know it's every year.... but next year my 2 trips are pretty much already locked into their dates,   so F&W won't be possible unless a miracle happens and I can pull a weekend trip just for it.   So that's why I said a couple years.  I'll be much more flexible in scheduling my trip in 2012 for a F&W overlap.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Tomorrow is another Epcot Food and Wine day.  Concert tomorrow night and another torched cherry colada (these are to die for, trust me). Unfortunately life got in the way today and I couldn't go out again for F and W. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I know it's every year.... but next year my 2 trips are pretty much already locked into their dates,   so F&W won't be possible unless a miracle happens and I can pull a weekend trip just for it.   So that's why I said a couple years.  I'll be much more flexible in scheduling my trip in 2012 for a F&W overlap.



DC, just pull a third trip out of your "hat".  I am sure you can figure it out. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> DC, just pull a third trip out of your "hat".  I am sure you can figure it out. . .lol.



Sadly I only get 2 weeks of vacation,   so my 2 trips next year will deplete my paid time off work.  (not including some flex days....  but I want to keep those available in case I actually need time off for being ill.....plus the company cashes out any flex time I have left over at the end of the year).   That problem,  +money are the 2 big reasons I don't think I'll be able to pull an extra big trip next year.

Bright side....  the following year i'll have been at my job long enough to get another week of Vacation (3wks a yr),   so I'll be able to spend more time at the world.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly I only get 2 weeks of vacation,   so my 2 trips next year will deplete my paid time off work.  (not including some flex days....  but I want to keep those available in case I actually need time off for being ill.....plus the company cashes out any flex time I have left over at the end of the year).   That problem,  +money are the 2 big reasons I don't think I'll be able to pull an extra big trip next year.
> 
> Bright side....  the following year i'll have been at my job long enough to get another week of Vacation (3wks a yr),   so I'll be able to spend more time at the world.



I "apparently" need to plan other vacations now that I live near WDW.  So in 2011, I am planning a trip to England and later to Paris.  Two of my fave places.  We shall see if I am willing to sacrifice Disney money for "other" vacations. . .hmmmm. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I "apparently" need to plan other vacations now that I live near WDW.  So in 2011, I am planning a trip to England and later to Paris.  Two of my fave places.  We shall see if I am willing to sacrifice Disney money for "other" vacations. . .hmmmm. . .



Easy...   Just plan a trip to EuroDisney.   

And Tokyo Disneyland


And Hong Kong Disney.


That's the wonderful thing,   no matter where you live you can always make a trip to disney.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Easy...   Just plan a trip to EuroDisney.
> 
> And Tokyo Disneyland
> 
> 
> And Hong Kong Disney.
> 
> 
> That's the wonderful thing,   no matter where you live you can always make a trip to disney.



I am fine with Disney Paris but that is not in England and I need to go there first.  Been neglecting some English friends too long.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am fine with Disney Paris but that is not in England and I need to go there first.  Been neglecting some English friends too long.



No reason you can't fly into Heathrow,  see your friends,   and take the chunnel over to Disney.    That would be like your going to Baltimore,  but saying DC was too far to go to see something you really wanted to see.


Seriously...  Ya just crossed the pond and you are worried about a couple hours to go to the Happiest Place in Europe?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> No reason you can't fly into Heathrow,  see your friends,   and take the chunnel over to Disney.    That would be like your going to Baltimore,  but saying DC was too far to go to see something you really wanted to see.
> 
> 
> Seriously...  Ya just crossed the pond and you are worried about a couple hours to go to the Happiest Place in Europe?



ROFLMAO. . .Okay, who is lecturing whom on vacation tactics. . .lol.  You do realize I am the QUEEN of vacation.  I learned how to manipulate my schedule and bosses to make sure I can take about 6+ weeks a year. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .Okay, who is lecturing whom on vacation tactics. . .lol.  You do realize I am the QUEEN of vacation.  I learned how to manipulate my schedule and bosses to make sure I can take about 6+ weeks a year. . .lol.



I can easily pull a 4 weeks.....   time it right (holidays, etc),   and I could probably squeeze out 5.....  with my extra week of regular vacation being granted to me in 2012.       The real trick is that the way my company does our time off,    2 of those weeks are "flex time",  which if we don't use they will cash out at the end of the year.     So that basically means that I try and use just enough to avoid losing it because of the cash-out cap,  then cash the rest out so I have more money to do fun things.....   like Go to florida and party for the other 2 weeks I have off. ;-)


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I can easily pull a 4 weeks.....   time it right (holidays, etc),   and I could probably squeeze out 5.....  with my extra week of regular vacation being granted to me in 2012.       The real trick is that the way my company does our time off,    2 of those weeks are "flex time",  which if we don't use they will cash out at the end of the year.     So that basically means that I try and use just enough to avoid losing it because of the cash-out cap,  then cash the rest out so I have more money to do fun things.....   like Go to florida and party for the other 2 weeks I have off. ;-)



Sounds great.  I must tell you however, that working 12 hr shifts and getting PTO, shift diff, weekend bonus, etc, gives you more flex.  In 2008 and 2009, I took 6, week long vacations, and still had to cash out PTO because I had too much "time on my hands". My schedule is not as good now since I am in cath lab and work Mon-Fri with call on weekends.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds great.  I must tell you however, that working 12 hr shifts and getting PTO, shift diff, weekend bonus, etc, gives you more flex.  In 2008 and 2009, I took 6, week long vacations, and still had to cash out PTO because I had too much "time on my hands". My schedule is not as good now since I am in cath lab and work Mon-Fri with call on weekends.



True,    you probably have more flexibility that I do,   but you also probably work harder.   I get to sit on my *** mon-fri for standard 8hr days.  Being salary also has the advantage of giving me some extra flexibility....   but the down side is that it's hard to "game the system" to get extra perks.  I've done it,   but it ain't the easiest thing to do on a regular basis.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> True,    you probably have more flexibility that I do,   but you also probably work harder.   I get to sit on my *** mon-fri for standard 8hr days.  Being salary also has the advantage of giving me some extra flexibility....   but the down side is that it's hard to "game the system" to get extra perks.  I've done it,   but it ain't the easiest thing to do on a regular basis.



Key word is HAD more flexibility. The new job is not as flex, but infinitely more fun.  I spent 20 years as an executive assistant working the mon-fri 8 hr day stuff before I became a nurse.  This job is much less stressful.


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Tomorrow is another Epcot Food and Wine day.  Concert tomorrow night and another torched cherry colada (these are to die for, trust me). . . .



I'll be down there in a week. Definitely need to try one of those...


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Key word is HAD more flexibility. The new job is not as flex, but infinitely more fun.  I spent 20 years as an executive assistant working the mon-fri 8 hr day stuff before I became a nurse.  This job is much less stressful.



My job is one of boredom with moments of complete chaos.   It really depends on how many big projects are in a hurry up and get done stage or if things are broken/breaking.   Otherwise....  it's sit on my *** all day and surf the DIS.


----------



## KC78

I feel like being a social single this evening! I'm bored. Can't play around with dining ressies cuz the system is down. I've written and re-written our itinerary a zillion times. I was just outbid on ebay for several items, so can't stalk those anymore. Facebook is boring me. Have no attention span to watch TV tonight. I suppose I could try to sleep...hahahaha, YA RIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

KC78 said:


> I feel like being a social single this evening! I'm bored. Can't play around with dining ressies cuz the system is down. I've written and re-written our itinerary a zillion times. I was just outbid on ebay for several items, so can't stalk those anymore. Facebook is boring me. Have no attention span to watch TV tonight. I suppose I could try to sleep...hahahaha, YA RIGHT!!!!!!!!



hmm your bored, well here are some options for you to have fun

1. watch a movie..always works for me

2. facebook can be boring but disboards isnt-so surf dis 

3. ummm sleep...that is the kicker and my best advice to you..


----------



## CoasterAddict

Yeah, I did a flurry of fine tuning yesterday... 

Nice to know I'm not the only MA disney fan who's not tired yet tonight...


----------



## KC78

captaindavidhook said:


> hmm your bored, well here are some options for you to have fun
> 
> 1. watch a movie..always works for me
> 
> 2. facebook can be boring but disboards isnt-so surf dis
> 
> 3. ummm sleep...that is the kicker and my best advice to you..



ha ha ha ha....sleep? You silly man!!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

KC78 said:


> ha ha ha ha....sleep? You silly man!!!!



me silly----nah


----------



## CoasterAddict

captaindavidhook said:


> me silly----nah



Too bad. The world needs more silly.


----------



## captaindavidhook

CoasterAddict said:


> Too bad. The world needs more silly.





im more funny and zanny then silly....lol does that make sense ???


----------



## KC78

captaindavidhook said:


> im more funny and zanny then silly....lol does that make sense ???



no.


----------



## CoasterAddict

captaindavidhook said:


> im more funny and zanny then silly....lol does that make sense ???



It does, actually. More exploding cigar than water-squirting flower?


----------



## KC78

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, I did a flurry of fine tuning yesterday...
> 
> Nice to know I'm not the only MA disney fan who's not tired yet tonight...



Must be something in this Mass air!!!!!


----------



## captaindavidhook

CoasterAddict said:


> It does, actually. More exploding cigar than water-squirting flower?



exactly! thats exactly me....


----------



## CoasterAddict

captaindavidhook said:


> exactly! thats exactly me....



OK then, remind me not to stand too close...


----------



## captaindavidhook

CoasterAddict said:


> OK then, remind me not to stand too close...





will do, you can count on me! lol


----------



## eeyore913

I thought I would introduce myself on this thread. My name is Ally, I am 22 and   I moved to the Orlando area recently so I do not know many people.  If anyone in the area ever wants to go to the parks or anything let me know!!


----------



## DCTooTall

eeyore913 said:


> I thought I would introduce myself on this thread. My name is Ally, I am 22 and   I moved to the Orlando area recently so I do not know many people.  If anyone in the area ever wants to go to the parks or anything let me know!!



Welcome to the club!   i'm sure we can find people to go to the parks with you.   I know Darcy is in the area and loves to go to the parks and have her Cherry Colada.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Welcome to the club!   i'm sure we can find people to go to the parks with you.   I know Darcy is in the area and loves to go to the parks and have her Cherry Colada.



DC, its a TORCHED cherry colada. . .get it right. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> DC, its a TORCHED cherry colada. . .get it right. . .lol.



I'm sorry.  Please don't hurt me.   it was an honest mistake!


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> I'm sorry.  Please don't hurt me.   it was an honest mistake!



What, you don't want to get torched?


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> What, you don't want to get torched?



Torched?  not really.

i'm not looking forward to being a human candle.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Torched?  not really.
> 
> i'm not looking forward to being a human candle.



Note to self: DC2T is very literal.


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Note to self: DC2T is very literal.




    Hey,  sometimes it can be fun to be literal.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hey,  sometimes it can be fun to be literal.



I wanna know if DC misses my sarcastic self. . .been kinda busy lately.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm sorry.  Please don't hurt me.   it was an honest mistake!



Oh sweetie, ya gotta know I would never hurt you.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I wanna know if DC misses my sarcastic self. . .been kinda busy lately.



  How could anybody not miss you?     and lemme guess....Been busy enjoying your TORCHED cherry coladas?



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh sweetie, ya gotta know I would never hurt you.




 You say that now.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> How could anybody not miss you?     and lemme guess....Been busy enjoying your TORCHED cherry coladas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that now.....



(Note to self:  Gotta change my MO.  People starting to catch on. . .lol.) 

Oh and yes I have been busy enjoying them, but they are a bit sweet for me (though they taste like ice cream and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them) and I can only do one.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> (Note to self:  Gotta change my MO.  People starting to catch on. . .lol.)
> 
> Oh and yes I have been busy enjoying them, but they are a bit sweet for me (though they taste like ice cream and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them) and I can only do one.



I don't think there is a single drink I can only do 1 of.....   


  (there are however some I can't do more than 0 of...)


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I don't think there is a single drink I can only do 1 of.....
> 
> 
> (there are however some I can't do more than 0 of...)



Well see, it works like this. . .I have one torched cherry colada, then head over to another booth, have some wine, then another booth, and some champagne, etc, etc, etc. You get the picture. . .lol.


----------



## Gerweniel

nurse.darcy said:


> Well see, it works like this. . .I have one torched cherry colada, then head over to another booth, have some wine, then another booth, and some champagne, etc, etc, etc. You get the picture. . .lol.



Ms. Darcy - You sound like you'd be a blast to travel the parks with! Not sure what those cherry colada's are though..


----------



## ACIM

nurse.darcy said:


> Well see, it works like this. . .I have one torched cherry colada, then head over to another booth, have some wine, then another booth, and some champagne, etc, etc, etc. You get the picture. . .lol.



Are you the lady who ends up asking all the visitors if they are twins?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well see, it works like this. . .I have one torched cherry colada, then head over to another booth, have some wine, then another booth, and some champagne, etc, etc, etc. You get the picture. . .lol.



So basically....  Does this mean that during F&W Drinking Around The World gets a LOT more dangerous?


Basically figure you have different difficulty levels to choose from:

 Non-F&W Beer/Wine Drinking Around the World:  Easy mode
 Non-F&W Beer/Wine and Liquor Drinking Around the World:  normal Mode
 Non-F&W Liquor Drinking Around the World:  Hard Mode
 F&W Drinking Around The World:  Expert Mode


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> So basically....  Does this mean that during F&W Drinking Around The World gets a LOT more dangerous?
> 
> 
> Basically figure you have different difficulty levels to choose from:
> 
> Non-F&W Beer/Wine Drinking Around the World:  Easy mode
> Non-F&W Beer/Wine and Liquor Drinking Around the World:  normal Mode
> Non-F&W Liquor Drinking Around the World:  Hard Mode
> F&W Drinking Around The World:  Expert Mode



Who do we report our scores to?


----------



## DCTooTall

500 Posts!!   I'm now a Veteran!   




CoasterAddict said:


> Who do we report our scores to?





Hmmmm... I dunno.     Do we report them to the Duck?   or just here in the Adults & Singles board on the DIS?


----------



## tlionheart78

Well, if I'm gonna socialize here, I wanna do it in a way that stands out.


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Well, if I'm gonna socialize here, I wanna do it in a way that stands out.





You are going to fit in perfectly!


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> You are going to fit in perfectly!



What can I say?  Favorite line from that movie that should be THE intro of every newb.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Gerweniel said:


> Ms. Darcy - You sound like you'd be a blast to travel the parks with! Not sure what those cherry colada's are though..



Ahhhh, they are available at the Puerto Rico booth at Food and Wine.  Yummy but a little too sweet for me to have more than one.  So of course, I must move on to other booths and more drinking (and some eating. . .).


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> So basically....  Does this mean that during F&W Drinking Around The World gets a LOT more dangerous?
> 
> 
> Basically figure you have different difficulty levels to choose from:
> 
> Non-F&W Beer/Wine Drinking Around the World:  Easy mode
> Non-F&W Beer/Wine and Liquor Drinking Around the World:  normal Mode
> Non-F&W Liquor Drinking Around the World:  Hard Mode
> F&W Drinking Around The World:  Expert Mode



ROFLMAO. . .Okay that was good.  And CoasterAddict, I think we should self-report here on this thread. Works for me.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> So basically....  Does this mean that during F&W Drinking Around The World gets a LOT more dangerous?
> 
> 
> Basically figure you have different difficulty levels to choose from:
> 
> Non-F&W Beer/Wine Drinking Around the World:  Easy mode
> Non-F&W Beer/Wine and Liquor Drinking Around the World:  normal Mode
> Non-F&W Liquor Drinking Around the World:  Hard Mode
> F&W Drinking Around The World:  Expert Mode



Due to a low tolerance for alcohol, I'd pass out on Easy.


----------



## duckybelle

Pass out on easy? Or cause youre easy?? LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> Pass out on easy? Or cause youre easy?? LOL!



Ducky, long time no see.  And its "pass out in EASY MODE". . .catch up girlie. . .lol.


----------



## tlionheart78

duckybelle said:


> Pass out on easy? Or cause youre easy?? LOL!





nurse.darcy said:


> Ducky, long time no see.  And its "pass out in EASY MODE". . .catch up girlie. . .lol.



......Y'know, there are times that I just don't know what to say.  And, yep, it's one of 'em.


----------



## duckybelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Ducky, long time no see.  And its "pass out in EASY MODE". . .catch up girlie. . .lol.



LOL...sorry! Been crazy busy here. Thought I had found a nice guy, but it didnt work. SOOOOO, back to the single thang!! I just refuse to settle


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> LOL...sorry! Been crazy busy here. Thought I had found a nice guy, but it didnt work. SOOOOO, back to the single thang!! I just refuse to settle



Always refuse to settle.  That's the spirit.


----------



## tlionheart78

duckybelle said:


> LOL...sorry! Been crazy busy here. Thought I had found a nice guy, but it didnt work. SOOOOO, back to the single thang!! I just refuse to settle



Hey, I'd like to think I'm a nice guy (I even try to be one). I just don't get hit on... at all.


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> LOL...sorry! Been crazy busy here. Thought I had found a nice guy, but it didnt work. SOOOOO, back to the single thang!! I just refuse to settle



  Welcome Back to the Single Thang!         We are more fun anyways.



nurse.darcy said:


> Always refuse to settle.  That's the spirit.



  Ya... there's that too.    First you choose to settle,   next thing you know it seems like everything else in your body is settling too.  (you know...   everything seems to move south,  either to your gut,  ***,  or both.    )



nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .Okay that was good.  And CoasterAddict, I think we should self-report here on this thread. Works for me.



  I wonder if we should report our new difficulty mode settings to the general DIS community,    or just keep it to ourselves.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Welcome Back to the Single Thang!         We are more fun anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... there's that too.    First you choose to settle,   next thing you know it seems like everything else in your body is settling too.  (you know...   everything seems to move south,  either to your gut,  ***,  or both.    )
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if we should report our new difficulty mode settings to the general DIS community,    or just keep it to ourselves.



I think we should keep it to ourselves. . .I mean, we should test the theory first to make sure it works properly before committing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Hey, I'd like to think I'm a nice guy (I even try to be one). I just don't get hit on... at all.



Believe it or not, many of us girls don't hit on guys, we just "innocently" flirt a bit.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I think we should keep it to ourselves. . .I mean, we should test the theory first to make sure it works properly before committing.



    But of course.    Now we just need to figure out when we want to "play test" these new difficulty levels to make sure the difficulty levels are properly balanced.



nurse.darcy said:


> Believe it or not, many of us girls don't hit on guys, we just "innocently" flirt a bit.




   Or in Guy Speak....    they confuse the crap out of you because you can't figure out if they are interested,  friendly, just enjoy having fun,  or if you are completely misreading everything.

Ain't Single life GRAND?!


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> I think we should keep it to ourselves. . .I mean, we should test the theory first to make sure it works properly before committing.



Hmmmm, being committed.... to something.  Now there's the thought of the day for this group.   

Please don't forget those who are passing out amongst you......    your drinks.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Hmmmm, being committed.... to something.  Now there's the thought of the day for this group.
> 
> Please don't forget those who are passing out amongst you......    your drinks.



  i saw the same thing with the committed comment,  but decided to be nice and let it slide.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Or in Guy Speak....    they confuse the crap out of you because you can't figure out if they are interested,  friendly, just enjoy having fun,  or if you are completely misreading everything.
> 
> Ain't Single life GRAND?!



Which is why I think I fell for a trap.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> But of course.    Now we just need to figure out when we want to "play test" these new difficulty levels to make sure the difficulty levels are properly balanced.
> 
> Or in Guy Speak....    they confuse the crap out of you because you can't figure out if they are interested,  friendly, just enjoy having fun,  or if you are completely misreading everything.
> 
> Ain't Single life GRAND?!



Looking at these answers, I kept thinking there really is no difference, is there. . .lol. Oh, and I am not confusing.  If I flirt, I am interested in getting to know you better.  Doesn't mean I want to "bed down" for the winter.


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Which is why I think I fell for a trap.











nurse.darcy said:


> Looking at these answers, I kept thinking there really is no difference, is there. . .lol. Oh, and I am not confusing.  If I flirt, I am interested in getting to know you better.  Doesn't mean I want to "bed down" for the winter.



    You just HAD to go and mentioning bedding down.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> i saw the same thing with the committed comment,  but decided to be nice and let it slide.



Really?  How thoughtful of you.  You ignore committed but just can't leave "bedding down" alone. . .lol.

As for testing. . .well, lets just say you all have to be here to test the theory.  I can test with each of you, but its easier if you come in groups. . .that way I can actually function during the parts of my life that actually involve going to work and being productive. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Really?  How thoughtful of you.  You ignore committed but just can't leave "bedding down" alone. . .lol.
> 
> As for testing. . .well, lets just say you all have to be here to test the theory.  I can test with each of you, but its easier if you come in groups. . .that way I can actually function during the parts of my life that actually involve going to work and being productive. . .lol.



Hey I am male.  Just cause I love Disney and can be articulate,   i still need to occasionally make stupid comments in order to fullfill my man card minimum requirements.   

And being productive is overrated.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Hey I am male.  Just cause I love Disney and can be articulate,   i still need to occasionally make stupid comments in order to fullfill my man card minimum requirements.



I think that's coded into every man's DNA.



DCTooTall said:


> And being productive is overrated.



W00t to laziness!  Too bad I can't get any laziness here right now....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hey I am male.  Just cause I love Disney and can be articulate,   i still need to occasionally make stupid comments in order to fullfill my man card minimum requirements.
> 
> And being productive is overrated.



11 hour days this week.  I am not this tired after touring WDW all day. Its been crazy.  Its a good thing I like the people I work with. . .lol.

And yes, if you didn't make, shall we say, erroneous comments, I would wonder about you.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> 11 hour days this week.  I am not this tired after touring WDW all day. Its been crazy.  Its a good thing I like the people I work with. . .lol.
> 
> And yes, if you didn't make, shall we say, erroneous comments, I would wonder about you.



See!  It makes perfect sense then!


Eh....  Work has been pretty lazy for me the past week or 2.   Every project we've been rushing on for the past several months has been put back into a holding pattern.   Something tells me these projects are going to slip into next year because of how little "work' time is left in the next 2 months between all the holidays.

Personal life however.... VERY Stressful.  I have a good friend back in Atlanta stuck in a hell situation with the idiot she married pretty much doing everything in his power to drive her insane... and because her family is full of idiots and he's successfully pulled her away from all her friends,  she doesn't really have anyplace to go to get away from him right now with her daughter.....  and since I'm up in PA,    I can't do a damned thing about it.  (Assuming there was anything I could do anyways without making the situation worse for her.)

bleh...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> See!  It makes perfect sense then!
> 
> 
> Eh....  Work has been pretty lazy for me the past week or 2.   Every project we've been rushing on for the past several months has been put back into a holding pattern.   Something tells me these projects are going to slip into next year because of how little "work' time is left in the next 2 months between all the holidays.
> 
> Personal life however.... VERY Stressful.  I have a good friend back in Atlanta stuck in a hell situation with the idiot she married pretty much doing everything in his power to drive her insane... and because her family is full of idiots and he's successfully pulled her away from all her friends,  she doesn't really have anyplace to go to get away from him right now with her daughter.....  and since I'm up in PA,    I can't do a damned thing about it.  (Assuming there was anything I could do anyways without making the situation worse for her.)
> 
> bleh...



Ugh, I know what that is like, been there and done that.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Ugh, I know what that is like, been there and done that.



Ya... not fun at all.      I'm a pretty relaxed guy who doesn't get violent or pissed very often....   but the sure-fire way to set me off is to mess with my friends.


----------



## duckybelle

tlionheart78 said:


> I think that's coded into every man's DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> W00t to laziness!  Too bad I can't get any laziness here right now....




Laziness? Whats that? LOL! Ive been doing 12 hour shifts (overnights), and today is my day off....in which Ive cleaned house, done dishes, 2 loads of laundry, and getting ready to go pay my water bill and get tags on my vehicle, BEFORE parent teacher conferences and then game night at the local coffee house for my son. (They have tons of video games and all the kids go in and compete...no prizes, but lots of fun and I can relax with a Frappe and read.) 

Tomorrow back to work for 3 nights straight...UGH! AND my WDW trip is now off, because we are short handed at work. I am however thinking of escaping in Dec when I get my 3 day weekend....or maybe Nov...LOL!

Darcy, I have decided I would rather be alone than settle. I am smart, pretty, have a good job, and am a great mom. Maybe guys are scared of that...LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ya... not fun at all.      I'm a pretty relaxed guy who doesn't get violent or pissed very often....   but the sure-fire way to set me off is to mess with my friends.



I hear you there.  I am just a fun-loving girl till you mess with the friends. . .I don't like it at all. 

On a sad note, I am still at work in the middle of a case and still have time to post. . .ROFLMAO.  Wish I was at home now.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you there.  I am just a fun-loving girl till you mess with the friends. . .I don't like it at all.
> 
> On a sad note, I am still at work in the middle of a case and still have time to post. . .ROFLMAO.  Wish I was at home now.



  You say that like posting from work is a bad thing?   Why do you think i'm online all day?


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> Darcy, I have decided I would rather be alone than settle. I am smart, pretty, have a good job, and am a great mom. Maybe guys are scared of that...LOL!



I know I usually scare them off, but possibly for entirely different reasons. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> You say that like posting from work is a bad thing?   Why do you think i'm online all day?



Yes, but I am in a surgical suite monitoring a patient. . .lol


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, but I am in a surgical suite monitoring a patient. . .lol



I'm making sure over 500,000 customer's cable tv works.    same dif.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm making sure over 500,000 customer's cable tv works.    same dif.



We are doing an electrophysiology study and ablation. . .I normally work with the interventional cardiologists, not the EP cardiologists. . .ugh, these take a long time and I want to go home. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> We are doing an electrophysiology study and ablation. . .I normally work with the interventional cardiologists, not the EP cardiologists. . .ugh, these take a long time and I want to go home. . .



Naaaa..  don't go home... just spend more time on the DIS.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Naaaa..  don't go home... just spend more time on the DIS.



I can spend as much time as I want on the DIS when I am at home.  Well, unless of course I go out or something. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I can spend as much time as I want on the DIS when I am at home.  Well, unless of course I go out or something. . .lol.



Ok.....   Look at it this way...

1. stay at work,  Get paid...  go on DIS.

2. Go home.  Don't get paid.   Go on DIS.



I think I'd rather spend my DIS time getting paid.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ok.....   Look at it this way...
> 
> 1. stay at work,  Get paid...  go on DIS.
> 
> 2. Go home.  Don't get paid.   Go on DIS.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd rather spend my DIS time getting paid.



Yes, but then I can't sit around in my pajamas and have a glass of wine. . .

I do have ulterior motives. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, but then I can't sit around in my pajamas and have a glass of wine. . .
> 
> I do have ulterior motives. . .



   Don't we all?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Don't we all?



Well, sadly I actually have to go take care of this patient.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, sadly I actually have to go take care of this patient.


----------



## duckybelle

SOOOOOO....today I found out something wonderful, yet freakin me out just the same...

Im...gonna....be...a.....

GRANDMA!

I mean really??? Yes Im excited, and yes shes over 18, but Im 36. 36!!!! Did she not get the memo? She was supposed to wait till I was at LEAST 50!!!

ANYWAYS...I have decided since my "baby" is almost 14, and "mature" as he says, I now have another child to spoil Disney style.

I do however have 5 nephews, and no nieces, and have decided if its a boy Im putting it back in till it comes out a girl...LOL! J/K! 

AND, may I say, Im a sexy grandma...Im so gonna rock it!


----------



## Wasre

duckybelle said:


> SOOOOOO....today I found out something wonderful, yet freakin me out just the same...
> 
> Im...gonna....be...a.....
> 
> GRANDMA!
> 
> I mean really??? Yes Im excited, and yes shes over 18, but Im 36. 36!!!! Did she not get the memo? She was supposed to wait till I was at LEAST 50!!!
> 
> ANYWAYS...I have decided since my "baby" is almost 14, and "mature" as he says, I now have another child to spoil Disney style.
> 
> I do however have 5 nephews, and no nieces, and have decided if its a boy Im putting it back in till it comes out a girl...LOL! J/K!
> 
> AND, may I say, Im a sexy grandma...Im so gonna rock it!



Congrats!


----------



## duckybelle

wasre said:


> congrats!



ty!


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> SOOOOOO....today I found out something wonderful, yet freakin me out just the same...
> 
> Im...gonna....be...a.....
> 
> GRANDMA!
> 
> I mean really??? Yes Im excited, and yes shes over 18, but Im 36. 36!!!! Did she not get the memo? She was supposed to wait till I was at LEAST 50!!!
> 
> ANYWAYS...I have decided since my "baby" is almost 14, and "mature" as he says, I now have another child to spoil Disney style.
> 
> I do however have 5 nephews, and no nieces, and have decided if its a boy Im putting it back in till it comes out a girl...LOL! J/K!
> 
> AND, may I say, Im a sexy grandma...Im so gonna rock it!





Wasre said:


> Congrats!




Ditto!


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> SOOOOOO....today I found out something wonderful, yet freakin me out just the same...
> 
> Im...gonna....be...a.....
> 
> GRANDMA!
> 
> I mean really??? Yes Im excited, and yes shes over 18, but Im 36. 36!!!! Did she not get the memo? She was supposed to wait till I was at LEAST 50!!!
> 
> ANYWAYS...I have decided since my "baby" is almost 14, and "mature" as he says, I now have another child to spoil Disney style.
> 
> I do however have 5 nephews, and no nieces, and have decided if its a boy Im putting it back in till it comes out a girl...LOL! J/K!
> 
> AND, may I say, Im a sexy grandma...Im so gonna rock it!



Congratulations. . .Rock It Girl. . .


----------



## tlionheart78

duckybelle said:


> Laziness? Whats that? LOL! Ive been doing 12 hour shifts (overnights), and today is my day off....in which Ive cleaned house, done dishes, 2 loads of laundry, and getting ready to go pay my water bill and get tags on my vehicle, BEFORE parent teacher conferences and then game night at the local coffee house for my son. (They have tons of video games and all the kids go in and compete...no prizes, but lots of fun and I can relax with a Frappe and read.)
> 
> Tomorrow back to work for 3 nights straight...UGH! AND my WDW trip is now off, because we are short handed at work. I am however thinking of escaping in Dec when I get my 3 day weekend....or maybe Nov...LOL!
> 
> Darcy, I have decided I would rather be alone than settle. I am smart, pretty, have a good job, and am a great mom. Maybe guys are scared of that...LOL!



1.) Congrats on being a newly anointed grandparent!   Granted, I felt too young to be a new uncle when I was 11. 

2.) I crave the laziness!!  Right now, I'm dealing with upcoming inventory at work (which takes a couple of months) PLUS having to help my Dad destroy his kitchen so he can remodel it.  I wanna sleeeeeeeeeeep!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wasre

tlionheart78 said:


> I wanna sleeeeeeeeeeep!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sleep is a poor excuse for the lack of caffeine!    I'll sleep while I'm on the TTA in December.


----------



## duckybelle

tlionheart78 said:


> 1.) Congrats on being a newly anointed grandparent!   Granted, I felt too young to be a new uncle when I was 11.
> 
> 2.) I crave the laziness!!  Right now, I'm dealing with upcoming inventory at work (which takes a couple of months) PLUS having to help my Dad destroy his kitchen so he can remodel it.  I wanna sleeeeeeeeeeep!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sleep? No way! Im making Frappes if ya want me to send ya one LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> Sleep? No way! Im making Frappes if ya want me to send ya one LOL!



Working on my day off today. . .ugh.  I want to get done early and head to Epcot to see Night Ranger tonight.  Hopefully I can get out of here. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Booked my Flight for my march trip today!       Changed up my dates slightly because I could get a cheaper flight....   I'll be down there Saturday-Saturday instead of Sunday-Sunday.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Booked my Flight for my march trip today!       Changed up my dates slightly because I could get a cheaper flight....   I'll be down there Saturday-Saturday instead of Sunday-Sunday.



Awesome!  My future trip will have more of a leave Friday-come home next Sunday outlook.  Y'know, work in a full week plus an extra day as a bonus.  Hope I can find a round trip flight that will be affordable for something like that.
.
.
.
.
Now, I'm cravin' a Frappe for some reason...........


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Awesome!  My future trip will have more of a leave Friday-come home next Sunday outlook.  Y'know, work in a full week plus an extra day as a bonus.  Hope I can find a round trip flight that will be affordable for something like that.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Now, I'm cravin' a Frappe for some reason...........




Well I'm planning a week in March since money is a bit tight.... another week in November, since I'll have some more freedom with money....  and since I'm getting an AP for both Disney and Universal,  I may sneak in some weekend getaways.      (I'm already thinking I may try to make it for a HHN at Uni next year)


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Booked my Flight for my march trip today!       Changed up my dates slightly because I could get a cheaper flight....   I'll be down there Saturday-Saturday instead of Sunday-Sunday.



Saturday to Saturday is always cheaper. . .But Thursday to Thursday is even cheaper still. . .of course, those are the days I usually choose for flying. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Working on my day off today. . .ugh.  I want to get done early and head to Epcot to see Night Ranger tonight.  Hopefully I can get out of here. . .



Woo Hoo, Night Ranger was rockin last night.  Had a great time.  Probably going to go back tonight so that I can do some Rockin to the beat again. . .very fun.


----------



## laracroft

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo, Night Ranger was rockin last night.  Had a great time.  Probably going to go back tonight so that I can do some Rockin to the beat again. . .very fun.



I love NR! Do they still sound good?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Saturday to Saturday is always cheaper. . .But Thursday to Thursday is even cheaper still. . .of course, those are the days I usually choose for flying. . .



I often try and squeeze the weekends since I can try and get an extra day or two out of my trips.   If I had more $$$ to spend in March i'd definately do it here as well.    Maybe in November?


----------



## MyMuse

Hey! 


I was out for awhile (dealing with fam stuff), but I am back and will read backward to get myself ll caught up. 

I also came back from a WDW trip just a week ago and although, it had some down points, I did have fun. I'll start a trip report at some point soon. 

I'm also going back in 39 days, my ticker says. 

I'm also seriously thinking about going back down in May for the D23 event. I have gone down in early March for the last 2 years, but I may push it back for the D23 event. There's a scavenger hunt! 


From what I read up on the last page...congrats to the new grandma!!!  bringing a child into Magic Kingdom for the first time is truly awesome. I did that with my goddaughter and I treasure it. 

DCtootall; congrats on the airfare!


----------



## DCTooTall

MyMuse said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> I was out for awhile (dealing with fam stuff), but I am back and will read backward to get myself ll caught up.
> 
> I also came back from a WDW trip just a week ago and although, it had some down points, I did have fun. I'll start a trip report at some point soon.
> 
> I'm also going back in 39 days, my ticker says.
> 
> I'm also seriously thinking about going back down in May for the D23 event. I have gone down in early March for the last 2 years, but I may push it back for the D23 event. There's a scavenger hunt!
> 
> 
> From what I read up on the last page...congrats to the new grandma!!!  bringing a child into Magic Kingdom for the first time is truly awesome. I did that with my goddaughter and I treasure it.
> 
> DCtootall; congrats on the airfare!




Welcome back,  and glad to hear you are doing better.    didn't we tell you the healing properties of a Disney trip would do wonders?


----------



## nurse.darcy

laracroft said:


> I love NR! Do they still sound good?



Excellent.  I was really surprised and the show was wonderful.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I often try and squeeze the weekends since I can try and get an extra day or two out of my trips.   If I had more $$$ to spend in March i'd definately do it here as well.    Maybe in November?



Normally that does not work for nurses (usually work every other weekend).  But now that I am in the cath lab I am usually off on the weekends (except for call).  Off today though, so hanging at home. . .YAY.


----------



## laracroft

nurse.darcy said:


> Excellent.  I was really surprised and the show was wonderful.



I wanted to go see REO Speedwagon a few weeks ago but didn't get to.  I love eveything from the 80's, especially the music.


----------



## tlionheart78

laracroft said:


> I wanted to go see REO Speedwagon a few weeks ago but didn't get to.  I love eveything from the 80's, especially the music.



Same here.  I shoulda stayed at Epcot for a little longer, cause it seems that they're on an 80's kick as of late.  Taylor Dayne, Night Ranger, and I hear Billy Ocean is next.  Think Glass Tiger is next?


----------



## laracroft

tlionheart78 said:


> Same here.  I shoulda stayed at Epcot for a little longer, cause it seems that they're on an 80's kick as of late.  Taylor Dayne, Night Ranger, and I hear Billy Ocean is next.  Think Glass Tiger is next?



Oh wow! I love them all! Man I wish I was there!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Just a random little observation here that I find slightly amusing....



Scrolling down this page,    all I saw was red head after red head over on the left side of my screen.



That is all.


----------



## duckybelle

DCTooTall said:


> Just a random little observation here that I find slightly amusing....
> 
> 
> 
> Scrolling down this page,    all I saw was red head after red head over on the left side of my screen.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.





Hey....now you can add a reddish blonde to the mix LOL!


----------



## laracroft

DCTooTall said:


> Just a random little observation here that I find slightly amusing....
> 
> 
> 
> Scrolling down this page,    all I saw was red head after red head over on the left side of my screen.
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.




We will rule the world someday! I am actually a red head so Ariel seemed appropriate.


----------



## DCTooTall

duckybelle said:


> Hey....now you can add a reddish blonde to the mix LOL!





laracroft said:


> We will rule the world someday! I am actually a red head so Ariel seemed appropriate.




 Oh,  i'm definately not complaining!     Gotta love a feisty redhead.


----------



## MyMuse

DCTooTall said:


> Welcome back,  and glad to hear you are doing better.    didn't we tell you the healing properties of a Disney trip would do wonders?



Thanks! I didn't get a chance to read up on the thread last night....damm foodstuff shopping! 

I'm doing...okay-ish. 

Yes, the trip was good, not great as it would be normally since I had to deal with a number of phone calls back home, but still a good trip!!! One of the highlights was the Pirates & Pals cruise. That was super fun!

hope you got to folow along with me on twitter.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Gee, where did everyone go?  Need some action to get me through work. . .lol.


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Gee, where did everyone go?  Need some action to get me through work. . .lol.



Can't speak for the rest of the gang. I'm working my way through stuff that piled up on my desk while I was "drinking around the world" last week.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Gee, where did everyone go?  Need some action to get me through work. . .lol.




"action" eh?      Might not be a Social Club you are looking for,  but I do think there are clubs that may offer what you need.


----------



## duckybelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Gee, where did everyone go?  Need some action to get me through work. . .lol.



Awww...LOL! I work tonight and tomorrow...then 3 day weekend! ACTUALLY somehow I managed to get the next 3 weekends off...so IM EXCITED!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> "action" eh?      Might not be a Social Club you are looking for,  but I do think there are clubs that may offer what you need.



Smarty pants. . .actually, I am in another LOOOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG, Boring EP study/Pacemaker insertion case and I am the backup nurse.  So just sitting around.


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> Awww...LOL! I work tonight and tomorrow...then 3 day weekend! ACTUALLY somehow I managed to get the next 3 weekends off...so IM EXCITED!



I am on call tonight and Friday night and I work tomorrow.  Off for the weekend though. . .yay.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Smarty pants. . .actually, I am in another LOOOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG, Boring EP study/Pacemaker insertion case and I am the backup nurse.  So just sitting around.



Ah... that sucks.


i'm actually working a small outage right now,   so I finally have something to do to after sitting around on my *** all day doing nothing.


Hell...  if you get bored constantly,  you should just get skype.    if push comes to shove and you are really desperate for entertainment,  I'm usually online while at work.  (only IM client that gets past our work firewall)


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am on call tonight and Friday night and I work tomorrow.  Off for the weekend though. . .yay.



I'm on call this week and next.   bleh.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Gee, where did everyone go?  Need some action to get me through work. . .lol.



Would like to hang out more...BIG TIME.  But things are way busy around here.  Work, waiting for the kitchen to be fully remodeled, family members over... AKA a chaotic real life.  But once things start to settle down, that's when I'll lurk moar on these forums.... and, HOPEFULLY, get my vacation journal up!


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Hello everyone, my name is Robin! First time Singles thread poster so go easy on me


----------



## tlionheart78

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Robin! First time Singles thread poster so go easy on me



Hey!  Welcome aboard!  I've only been here for about a month making a few posts in between and been settling in myself.  Just chill and relax, have fun and you'll feel right at home...and if home's not good enough, you'll feel right at WDW or Disneyland (or any of the other parks!). 

EDIT: BTW, name's David, so don't be fooled by my avatar.


----------



## Wasre

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Robin! First time Singles thread poster so go easy on me



Ummm, I always thought when someone asked us to go easy on them, we tended to go the other way.    J/K  Welcome!  Hang around long enough and our bartender will be back to take your order.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Hell...  if you get bored constantly,  you should just get skype.    if push comes to shove and you are really desperate for entertainment,  I'm usually online while at work.  (only IM client that gets past our work firewall)



I know how that works.  We have skype tied in with one of our products for our customers, so that's the only one allowed through the firewall here as well.  Well, unless you pay attention and figure out that IM clients built into web pages get through since they're on the same port as web pages.    Helps to be in the IT department at times.

I should dust off my skype account, however, I work on a shared machine setup with 4 others in this group and the machine is in a server enclosure 10 ft of cable away so wouldn't have voice capabilities....  Hmmmm


----------



## DCTooTall

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Robin! First time Singles thread poster so go easy on me



      You'll find we tend to be a pretty fun group.



Wasre said:


> I know how that works.  We have skype tied in with one of our products for our customers, so that's the only one allowed through the firewall here as well.  Well, unless you pay attention and figure out that IM clients built into web pages get through since they're on the same port as web pages.    Helps to be in the IT department at times.
> 
> I should dust off my skype account, however, I work on a shared machine setup with 4 others in this group and the machine is in a server enclosure 10 ft of cable away so wouldn't have voice capabilities....  Hmmmm



Ya,  Problem with that is aim and yahoo's messenger domains are blocked by the proxy.    Trust me,  a company this big knows how to lock down their network.

I pretty much just use Skype as a traditional IM.   never do the voice or video chat while at work.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

tlionheart78 said:


> Hey!  Welcome aboard!  I've only been here for about a month making a few posts in between and been settling in myself.  Just chill and relax, have fun and you'll feel right at home...and if home's not good enough, you'll feel right at WDW or Disneyland (or any of the other parks!).
> 
> EDIT: BTW, name's David, so don't be fooled by my avatar.


Hey David! Thanks for the warm welcome  


Wasre said:


> Ummm, I always thought when someone asked us to go easy on them, we tended to go the other way.    J/K  Welcome!  Hang around long enough and our bartender will be back to take your order.


Oh no!  
I can be an exception  
Anyways thanks for the welcome!


DCTooTall said:


> You'll find we tend to be a pretty fun group.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya,  Problem with that is aim and yahoo's messenger domains are blocked by the proxy.    Trust me,  a company this big knows how to lock down their network.
> 
> I pretty much just use Skype as a traditional IM.   never do the voice or video chat while at work.



From what I've read so far you all seem pretty awesome! Thanks for the welcome


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ah... that sucks.
> 
> 
> i'm actually working a small outage right now,   so I finally have something to do to after sitting around on my *** all day doing nothing.
> 
> 
> Hell...  if you get bored constantly,  *you should just get skype*.    if push comes to shove and you are really desperate for entertainment,  I'm usually online while at work.  (only IM client that gets past our work firewall)



I need to set up my skype.  I need it to communicate with my buddies in England.  Heck of a lot cheaper than calling. . .lol.


----------



## disneyworldluvr349

Good morning everyone 
I figured as I am sitting here waiting for another caller to ring me up and yell at me for being an answering service I would see how you all are doing


----------



## laracroft

Good morning everyone. Is it too early for a virtual drink?


----------



## DCTooTall

disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Hey David! Thanks for the warm welcome
> 
> Oh no!
> I can be an exception
> Anyways thanks for the welcome!
> 
> 
> From what I've read so far you all seem pretty awesome! Thanks for the welcome



   We definitely know how to have fun in here!   And the more the merrier is what I always say. 



nurse.darcy said:


> I need to set up my skype.  I need it to communicate with my buddies in England.  Heck of a lot cheaper than calling. . .lol.



 So get crackin!   I need more people to keep me entertained during the day! 



disneyworldluvr349 said:


> Good morning everyone
> I figured as I am sitting here waiting for another caller to ring me up and yell at me for being an answering service I would see how you all are doing



  Not too bad today...considering.    Been kinda busy ever since I got into work.

Bleh.   It must be a Thursday.  I never could get the hang of Thursdays.



laracroft said:


> Good morning everyone. Is it too early for a virtual drink?



It's never too early for a Virtual drink!


----------



## DCTooTall

Oooooooo...   Just noticed we cracked the top 5 most active/replied threads here in the Adults and Solo board!  


i'd like the take this opportunity to thank the academy and all the little people who helped make this possible.   And i'd like to thank [deity of your choice].  This was for you [meaningful role model/parental figure]!






In other news....  had a sad realization.   I won't be able to truly enjoy the world when I'm down in Florida in March.    Money is still a bit tight,   so the cost of park tickets I just can't rationalize.    I'll still be surrounded by the parks though during my week down there,   and I guess between Universal, the resort, and maybe a trip to the Beach,    I'll survive.

Besides.... i'll be down again a few month later in November when I'll have more $$$ to spend,   can get my AP,   and would have a reason to go again and again and again over the next year with that pass when I'll have more time off work and $$$ to enjoy it with.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> So get crackin!   I need more people to keep me entertained during the day!



All done.  Same handle as here. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> All done.  Same handle as here. . .lol.




Same here.  I'm online now... and i'm pretty sure there is a link to my skype over to the left here.


----------



## JEThompson99

DCTooTall said:


> Same here.  I'm online now... and i'm pretty sure there is a link to my skype over to the left here.



Just noticed you're from York, PA.  I graduated from York College in May 2009.  Pretty cool!


----------



## DCTooTall

JEThompson99 said:


> Just noticed you're from York, PA.  I graduated from York College in May 2009.  Pretty cool!



...I'm sorry.


----------



## JEThompson99

DCTooTall said:


> ...I'm sorry.



yeah i know, not much to do in that area...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Same here.  I'm online now... and i'm pretty sure there is a link to my skype over to the left here.



Sorry, had to go do a case. . .ugh. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, had to go do a case. . .ugh. . .lol.



It happens.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It happens.



Well, I will be out and about today (meeting up with a DISser at the World today).  If you get bored, I have skype on my cell now. . .lol.


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I will be out and about today (meeting up with a DISser at the World today).  If you get bored, I have skype on my cell now. . .lol.



Gee, tough to be you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Gee, tough to be you.



Hey, I worked hard all week to earn my day off. . .it just so happens I live near WDW now. . .lol.  Okay yeah, it is rather "tough" to be me. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I will be out and about today (meeting up with a DISser at the World today).  If you get bored, I have skype on my cell now. . .lol.



 I noticed.  



CoasterAddict said:


> Gee, tough to be you.



I know,   right?!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I will post pics of my new Florida License Plate tomorrow.  Didn't take one today.  Was way too distracted by Skype.  Man that can be addicting. . .

Since DC is off partying this evening and I am on call, I feel it is my duty to keep the thread running. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## lakirarodricks

I have a lot of drama at work. I am so glad I am finally a nurse, and now you can get a job elsewhere. While I love this job .. The drama is a bit overwhelming. I mean really why can not ... a regular guy with a modicum of success in theater me


----------



## nurse.darcy

lakirarodricks said:


> I have a lot of drama at work. I am so glad I am finally a nurse, and now you can get a job elsewhere. While I love this job .. The drama is a bit overwhelming. I mean really why can not ... a regular guy with a modicum of success in theater me



Oh hun, you are doing fine.  We  girls just figure that nursing is our power play.  I am at Osceola and am one of 2 girls in a nursing staff of 5.  Where are you?

Gotta love cath lab and EP


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I will post pics of my new Florida License Plate tomorrow.  Didn't take one today.  Was way too distracted by Skype.  Man that can be addicting. . .
> 
> Since DC is off partying this evening and I am on call, I feel it is my duty to keep the thread running. . .WOO HOO. . .



Ya,  Skype can be dangerous.   


The party was fun,   and pretty much drama free.   I ended up crashing earlier than most of the people,  so appearently I missed all the really crazy drunken antics.   well....  Because I crashed early,   and wasn't in the mood to join them when the 2 or 3 sober people decided to make the 5am Mcdonalds run for/with the drunks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ya,  Skype can be dangerous.
> 
> 
> The party was fun,   and pretty much drama free.   I ended up crashing earlier than most of the people,  so appearently I missed all the really crazy drunken antics.   well....  Because I crashed early,   and wasn't in the mood to join them when the 2 or 3 sober people decided to make the 5am Mcdonalds run for/with the drunks.



ROFLMAO.  I went back to the DMV today for my Florida Driver's License.  Unfortunately I didn't have anyone skyping me to entertain me today. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and here is the license plate. . .


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and here is the license plate. . .



Pretty slick!   It'd be cooler if this was the standard Fla. license plate.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Pretty slick!   It'd be cooler if this was the standard Fla. license plate.



This one is about curing heart disease.  Since I am a cardiology nurse, I figured this one fit.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> This one is about curing heart disease.  Since I am a cardiology nurse, I figured this one fit.



That's a great cause for a state license plate.


----------



## tlionheart78

Wasre said:


> That's a great cause for a state license plate.



I wholeheartedly agree.  A styling license plate for a great cause...truly you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Pinkee77

Oops - ignore my question in the other thread......love the plate.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO.  I went back to the DMV today for my Florida Driver's License.  Unfortunately I didn't have anyone skyping me to entertain me today. . .



Sorry.....  Worked overnight Sunday-monday,   so I was probably home and passed out instead of being on Skype like normal.



nice plate.   PA plates suck.   They really aren't very creative up north.


----------



## nutz2notz

nurse.darcy said:


> This one is about curing heart disease.  Since I am a cardiology nurse, I figured this one fit.



Cool plates. My DD20 has been a heart patient since she was 3 weeks old. We always help support the AHA when they have their drive in our area.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Sorry.....  Worked overnight Sunday-monday,   so I was probably home and passed out instead of being on Skype like normal.
> 
> 
> 
> nice plate.   PA plates suck.   They really aren't very creative up north.



Looks like I need to reinstall Skype.  It would certainly make my older sister happy...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree.  A styling license plate for a great cause...truly you can't go wrong with that.



Thanks all.  Its fun to have a red heart on my red car. . .lol.

It was very strange but they had this wall COVERED in different designs.  I just wanted a nurse related one, Heart Disease was right up my alley and I loved the heart on the plate. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Looks like I need to reinstall Skype.  It would certainly make my older sister happy...



Please do. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Looks like I need to reinstall Skype.  It would certainly make my older sister happy...



You should.    We could have a Skype Dismeet!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> You should.    We could have a Skype Dismeet!



ROFLMAO. . .too true.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Please do. . .



I'll see if I can get started on it later tonight or tomorrow.  Depends on how the night goes, I guess... 



DCTooTall said:


> You should.    We could have a Skype Dismeet!



I can totally see that happening.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> I'll see if I can get started on it later tonight or tomorrow.  Depends on how the night goes, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally see that happening.



Sweet. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .too true.



 See! 



tlionheart78 said:


> I'll see if I can get started on it later tonight or tomorrow.  Depends on how the night goes, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally see that happening.



Scary isn't it?    We truly are nuts here in the Singles area.


----------



## Wasre

tlionheart78 said:


> I'll see if I can get started on it later tonight or tomorrow.  Depends on how the night goes, I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally see that happening.



Guess I should see if I can remember my Skype login and password.  LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Guess I should see if I can remember my Skype login and password.  LOL



Or just make up new ones. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Or just make up new ones. . .ROFLMAO. . .




Ah ha!  I remembered it! 

My username is Wasre1  I'm on now if you want to add me.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Or just make up new ones. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Just downloaded it right now.  I didn't even recall having 2 user names.........weird.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Ah ha!  I remembered it!
> 
> My username is Wasre1  I'm on now if you want to add me.



You are added.  I am the same as here, nurse.darcy. We are so original. . .lol.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> You are added.  I am the same as here, nurse.darcy. We are so original. . .lol.



Kewl. I accepted your request.  The only reason I have 1 in it is because of the 6 character requirement.  Originality is overrated anyway.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Kewl. I accepted your request.  The only reason I have 1 in it is because of the 6 character requirement.  Originality is overrated anyway.



I agree. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Ah ha!  I remembered it!
> 
> My username is Wasre1  I'm on now if you want to add me.



Added.   




nurse.darcy said:


> You are added.  I am the same as here, nurse.darcy. We are so original. . .lol.




Bah... I'm DCTooTall everyplace...   why be original when you find something that works?


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Bah... I'm DCTooTall everyplace...   why be original when you find something that works?



I'm the same way.  I use the same handle "tlionheart78" anywhere I go.  So it should be rather simple to find me.  I really want to get to know a lot of the DISers on the site so I can be ready for a meet-up when I make my next trip.


----------



## Wasre

tlionheart78 said:


> I'm the same way.  I use the same handle "tlionheart78" anywhere I go.  So it should be rather simple to find me.  I really want to get to know a lot of the DISers on the site so I can be ready for a meet-up when I make my next trip.



Looking forward to getting the chance in the future to meet up

Skype the new DISBoards?    hehehehehe


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Looking forward to getting the chance in the future to meet up
> 
> Skype the new DISBoards?    hehehehehe



Well, it is fun to chat there... LOL


----------



## tlionheart78

Just added nurse.darcy and warse to my contacts.  Now, I can't wait for the chaos at home to settle down.  I could use some serious chat time.  C'mon Lowes!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> just added nurse.darcy and warse to my contacts.  Now, i can't wait for the chaos at home to settle down.  I could use some serious chat time.  C'mon lowes!!!



roflmao. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Just added nurse.darcy and warse to my contacts.  Now, I can't wait for the chaos at home to settle down.  I could use some serious chat time.  C'mon Lowes!!!


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


>



Hey, I just sent you mine.  I guess i got caught up in recieving requests that I forgot to send a few out.


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Hey, I just sent you mine.  I guess i got caught up in recieving requests that I forgot to send a few out.


----------



## DCTooTall

You know... I was just thinking....

What Ever happened to KC?   Or Duckybelle?    Or  DFD?   Or Diznuts?   Or Dizmom?   Or ACM?    Or.....




Crap...  Where did everybody go?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> You know... I was just thinking....
> 
> What Ever happened to KC?   Or Duckybelle?    Or  DFD?   Or Diznuts?   Or Dizmom?   Or ACM?    Or.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap...  Where did everybody go?



Maybe we scared everyone.


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> You know... I was just thinking....
> 
> What Ever happened to KC?   Or Duckybelle?    Or  DFD?   Or Diznuts?   Or Dizmom?   Or ACM?    Or.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crap...  Where did everybody go?





nurse.darcy said:


> Maybe we scared everyone.




No such luck! Haven't scared me off just yet!!!! Been in crazy manic Disney over-planning mode! Can't wait till I'm on the flight and can relax!!!


----------



## duckybelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Maybe we scared everyone.



LOL....Im not skeered! I also have skype, under the most original name of...duckybelle. Yes, we are all sooooo original. I haven't been on much cause my sons 14th bday is monday. We just booked a paintball session for tomorrow (and no, momma is not thrilled with that idea), and are having pizza, cake and ice cream Sunday with the family.


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> No such luck! Haven't scared me off just yet!!!! Been in crazy manic Disney over-planning mode! Can't wait till I'm on the flight and can relax!!!



  Ya know what's funny?  My first trip in over 10yrs about 2 years ago I did the whole crazy planning thing (and then pretty much winged it once there)...  but the time I went last year I didn't plan much at all... and my march trip is going to be pretty laid back as well.

  It's kinda funny....  Ya buy into some timeshare,  and suddenly it's a lot easier to just relax pretrip and during the trip since you know you'll be back.  lol



duckybelle said:


> LOL....Im not skeered! I also have skype, under the most original name of...duckybelle. Yes, we are all sooooo original. I haven't been on much cause my sons 14th bday is monday. We just booked a paintball session for tomorrow (and no, momma is not thrilled with that idea), and are having pizza, cake and ice cream Sunday with the family.



  I have yet to enjoy a game of paintball,   but back in my younger years I was a big laser tag kid.    One of these days I really do need to get a group together for Paintball.

And GIT ON SKYPE!   We need to organize our Skype DISMeet.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Maybe we scared everyone.




Looks like we found 2 of the MIA's.... now we just need to figure out where the rest got off too.


----------



## KC78

DCTooTall said:


> Ya know what's funny?  My first trip in over 10yrs about 2 years ago I did the whole crazy planning thing (and then pretty much winged it once there)...  but the time I went last year I didn't plan much at all... and my march trip is going to be pretty laid back as well.
> 
> It's kinda funny....  Ya buy into some timeshare,  and suddenly it's a lot easier to just relax pretrip and during the trip since you know you'll be back.  lol



If it was just myself and my kids it would be much more relaxed and laid back...but I'm planning for 3 other people in my fam as well and trying to make EVERYONE happy isn't the easiest task!!! This has def been the hardest trip to plan...been so much work and things keep getting screwed up...UGH! I'm at the point that once I get to Disney I'm not going to want to do anything but sit by the pool with a fruity little drink in my hand!!! I need a vacation just from the stress of vacation planning!


Ok...I'm done complaining! I should be happy and fortunate that I'm able to take such a fab trip with my fam... 
So, when I get back I hope to skype away with all of you!!!! (I'm a Skype Virgin!) 
Have a great couple of weeks everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

KC78 said:


> If it was just myself and my kids it would be much more relaxed and laid back...but I'm planning for 3 other people in my fam as well and trying to make EVERYONE happy isn't the easiest task!!! This has def been the hardest trip to plan...been so much work and things keep getting screwed up...UGH! I'm at the point that once I get to Disney I'm not going to want to do anything but sit by the pool with a fruity little drink in my hand!!! I need a vacation just from the stress of vacation planning!
> 
> 
> Ok...I'm done complaining! I should be happy and fortunate that I'm able to take such a fab trip with my fam...
> So, when I get back I hope to skype away with all of you!!!! (I'm a Skype Virgin!)
> Have a great couple of weeks everyone!!!!!!!!





Have a great trip...  And who knows...  Maybe Darcy can help hook you up or keep you company while you are partaking of those fruity beverages.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Have a great trip...  And who knows...  Maybe Darcy can help hook you up or keep you company while you are partaking of those fruity beverages.



Absolutely. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

KC78 said:


> If it was just myself and my kids it would be much more relaxed and laid back...but I'm planning for 3 other people in my fam as well and trying to make EVERYONE happy isn't the easiest task!!!



Isn't that the truth! Nearly all of my carefully thought out plans for family fun got tossed out the window starting on day 1. Next time I'm goin' solo! (Ok, not next time, because that's marathon weekend. But the time after that, for sure!)


----------



## DCTooTall

So I was wondering....   

It seems like we are all liking the idea of a Skype based DISMeet,  so should we try to plan a time for all of us to get together online?

And should we expand the invite to others here in the Adult and Singles board,   or keep it "hidden" within the social club?


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> So I was wondering....
> 
> It seems like we are all liking the idea of a Skype based DISMeet,  so should we try to plan a time for all of us to get together online?
> 
> And should we expand the invite to others here in the Adult and Singles board,   or keep it "hidden" within the social club?



Maybe we should try this with a select few guinnea pigs to see how it works.  If it doesn't go so hot, then we don't frustrate too many people.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Maybe we should try this with a select few guinnea pigs to see how it works.  If it doesn't go so hot, then we don't frustrate too many people.



Damn you and your infernal logic!


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Damn you and your infernal logic!


hehehehe  Troubleshooting Methodology 101


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> hehehehe  Troubleshooting Methodology 101



I'm a fan of the Voodoo Chicken school of troubleshooting myself.


----------



## Pinkee77

Wasre said:


> Maybe we should try this with a select few guinnea pigs to see how it works.  If it doesn't go so hot, then we don't frustrate too many people.



Oh oh pick me pick me.......I'm bored. lol.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> I'm a fan of the Voodoo Chicken school of troubleshooting myself.



I am too but we don't allow food in the computer room.  I really like the black candle methodology but our Inergen fire suppression system likes that even less.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> I am too but we don't allow food in the computer room.  I really like the black candle methodology but our Inergen fire suppression system likes that even less.



It's not food.... It's a troubleshooting tool.   Sorta like a pair of needle nose or rubber mallet,   only more specialized.

Can you get a smokeless black candle?    I doubt it'd cause enough heat to set off a fire suppression system,  and if you can contain any smoke,  you may be able to avoid triggering it.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> It's not food.... It's a troubleshooting tool.   Sorta like a pair of needle nose or rubber mallet,   only more specialized.
> 
> Can you get a smokeless black candle?    I doubt it'd cause enough heat to set off a fire suppression system,  and if you can contain any smoke,  you may be able to avoid triggering it.



You know it's not food, and I know it too, but unfortunately there are those that don't agree.  I think they call them managers.  

Unfortunately, the computer room is very windy.  (22 ton over flow A/C with 2 10 ton Under flow A/Cs.)  If any little bit of particulate gets to one of the dozen or so sensors, it sets the alarm off.  Not fun.  We dumped the entire system once.    That wasn't fun.  I don't really want to do that again.    It took 15-20 minutes for the tank farm to empty.  Fortunately the room has a raised floor.  It also started to flood under the floor from the Divorced A/C cooling pump.  The people on the floor above the computer room said it sounded like a jet engine going off under their feet.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> You know it's not food, and I know it too, but unfortunately there are those that don't agree.  I think they call them managers.
> 
> Unfortunately, the computer room is very windy.  (22 ton over flow A/C with 2 10 ton Under flow A/Cs.)  If any little bit of particulate gets to one of the dozen or so sensors, it sets the alarm off.  Not fun.  We dumped the entire system once.    That wasn't fun.  I don't really want to do that again.    It took 15-20 minutes for the tank farm to empty.  Fortunately the room has a raised floor.  It also started to flood under the floor from the Divorced A/C cooling pump.  The people on the floor above the computer room said it sounded like a jet engine going off under their feet.



Oh that sounds like fun!


Remind me to bring my lighter when I come visit.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Oh that sounds like fun!
> 
> 
> Remind me to bring my lighter when I come visit.


Uhhhhhhh, no?


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Uhhhhhhh, no?



Oh your no fun....


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Oh your no fun....



Oh, he's no fun.  He falls right over.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, you computer geeks sound awefully odd.  I am going to need a manual to translate the conversation. . .unless of course we were just using code to set up a skype chat. . .lol.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, you computer geeks sound awefully odd.  I am going to need a manual to translate the conversation. . .unless of course we were just using code to set up a skype chat. . .lol.



I've yet to catch up on the conversation.  But, it could be worse......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
They could be die-hard Star Wars fans having a "debate."


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> I've yet to catch up on the conversation.  But, it could be worse......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> They could be die-hard Star Wars fans having a "debate."



If that was the case, at least I would understand. . .ya know. . .


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> If that was the case, at least I would understand. . .ya know. . .


You mean there was something someone somewhere was supposed to understand?  Now ya tell me!  sheesh.  I didn't realize points were going to be given on the clarity of the message.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, you computer geeks sound awefully odd.  I am going to need a manual to translate the conversation. . .unless of course we were just using code to set up a skype chat. . .lol.



Quick Translation.

Wasre was using Logic to determine why it was better to arrange the skype meet here instead of with the larger group.    I  had to conceed to his point because his logic made sense.   He then stated that using logic...eliminating causes in an orderly fashion was Troubleshooting 101.

I then stated I prefered the Voodoo Chicken method of Troubleshooting.   This involved using a live chicken and ceremonial knife (and sometimes candles and other 'props') in a ritual pattern in order to try and cast out whatever gremlins are causing the issue,    or sometimes just to cast a spell on the equiptment to keep it happy and working.

Wasre then came back with the black candle method.    Same general theory in calling on higher powers to keep everything working or make it work in general...  just a different school on how to call in the assistance of those higher powers.

This then went into a discussion about how the black candle does work too well because of the giant gas fire suppression system they use at his workplace.   Rather than a traditional water type sprinkler system you would find in most building types,   Many/most Data centers and network hub type enviroments these days use systems which pump massive amounts of other gases into the enviroment to displace the Oxygen in the room,  preventing the fire from having the O2 it needs to feed the combustion process.   (Funny thing...  Water sprinklers don't work so well in enviroments with massive amounts of electricity).     He mentioned how sensitive the triggering system was and it's general operation.

I then asked if I could bring a lighter when I visited cause it might be cool to watch the sucker activate.



That translation help any?   





tlionheart78 said:


> I've yet to catch up on the conversation.  But, it could be worse......
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> They could be die-hard Star Wars fans having a "debate."





nurse.darcy said:


> If that was the case, at least I would understand. . .ya know. . .



 Eh....  Not much of a Star Wars fan in the grand scheme of things.   Much more of a Who fan.  



Wasre said:


> You mean there was something someone somewhere was supposed to understand?  Now ya tell me!  sheesh.  I didn't realize points were going to be given on the clarity of the message.



   No kidding!     though does this mean I just scored massive points for the translation above?   do I win?   What's my prize?


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> No kidding!     though does this mean I just scored massive points for the translation above?   do I win?   What's my prize?




  

Good translation.  You've won the prize of getting searched for lighters if you ever come to visit my computer room.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Good translation.  You've won the prize of getting searched for lighters if you ever come to visit my computer room.




   How far from outside is the computer room?    Wondering if I can just tag a drag off a cig and exhale in the room.   You may take my lighter,  but I'm a pretty resourceful guy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Quick Translation.
> 
> Wasre was using Logic to determine why it was better to arrange the skype meet here instead of with the larger group.    I  had to conceed to his point because his logic made sense.   He then stated that using logic...eliminating causes in an orderly fashion was Troubleshooting 101.
> 
> I then stated I prefered the Voodoo Chicken method of Troubleshooting.   This involved using a live chicken and ceremonial knife (and sometimes candles and other 'props') in a ritual pattern in order to try and cast out whatever gremlins are causing the issue,    or sometimes just to cast a spell on the equiptment to keep it happy and working.
> 
> Wasre then came back with the black candle method.    Same general theory in calling on higher powers to keep everything working or make it work in general...  just a different school on how to call in the assistance of those higher powers.
> 
> This then went into a discussion about how the black candle does work too well because of the giant gas fire suppression system they use at his workplace.   Rather than a traditional water type sprinkler system you would find in most building types,   Many/most Data centers and network hub type enviroments these days use systems which pump massive amounts of other gases into the enviroment to displace the Oxygen in the room,  preventing the fire from having the O2 it needs to feed the combustion process.   (Funny thing...  Water sprinklers don't work so well in enviroments with massive amounts of electricity).     He mentioned how sensitive the triggering system was and it's general operation.
> 
> I then asked if I could bring a lighter when I visited cause it might be cool to watch the sucker activate.
> 
> 
> 
> That translation help any?
> 
> does this mean I just scored massive points for the translation above?   do I win?   What's my prize?



Okay, the sad thing is I actually understood that explanation.  I so wanted to say it didn't help in the slightest, but my brain fog cleared and it all suddenly makes sense. Wow, my time I spent actually using my computer at work actually worked. . .or I am just as geeky as the rest of you. . .the latter is probably true, but ya know, I hate to admit such a crazy thing. . .


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> How far from outside is the computer room?    Wondering if I can just tag a drag off a cig and exhale in the room.   You may take my lighter,  but I'm a pretty resourceful guy.


Well, the exit door from the building is roughly 20-30 feet from my office door.  Conceivably you could tag a drag just outside the exit door and come back in, but you'll have to speak to me through our intercom since you wouldn't have an access card.   Even if I did give you an access card, it still wouldn't have access to the computer room.  You could look into the computer room through the aquarium viewing window.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, the sad thing is I actually understood that explanation.  I so wanted to say it didn't help in the slightest, but my brain fog cleared and it all suddenly makes sense. Wow, my time I spent actually using my computer at work actually worked. . .or I am just as geeky as the rest of you. . .the latter is probably true, but ya know, I hate to admit such a crazy thing. . .




I say a little from column A and a little from column B.  More from column A though.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Well, the exit door from the building is roughly 20-30 feet from my office door.  Conceivably you could tag a drag just outside the exit door and come back in, but you'll have to speak to me through our intercom since you wouldn't have an access card.   Even if I did give you an access card, it still wouldn't have access to the computer room.  You could look into the computer room through the aquarium viewing window.



Oh you are no fun.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Oh you are no fun.



How else do you think I became the lead of the department?  Ok, 10 years in this particular job will do it too.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> How else do you think I became the lead of the department?  Ok, 10 years in this particular job will do it too.



you mean it wasn't just bribery that did the trick?


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> you mean it wasn't just bribery that did the trick?



What are you talking about?  I make them bribe me.


----------



## PyxiiDustt

I picked a really weird time to drop in and say hi. But, nonetheless, HI!!!


----------



## Wasre

PyxiiDustt said:


> I picked a really weird time to drop in and say hi. But, nonetheless, HI!!!



  Time isn't all that important.  Drop by anytime you feel like it.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

Im single and social can I join ya'll?


----------



## Wasre

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Im single and social can I join ya'll?



I dunno.....  We're kind of an exclusive bunch.  You'll have to take a test....  

1) Are you single?  
2) Are you social?  

Oh wait, you already said you are. Hmmmm, I guess the only thing left is dues.  Just throw a bottle of your favorite drink over there on the bar and you're in.

  I now invest in you the sacred oath of this group.  

"I solemnly swear I am up to no good."   

Hmmmm, that sounds familiar.  I think a movie stole that from us somewhere along the line.....


----------



## CoasterAddict

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Im single and social can I join ya'll?



Anybody with a name like an ice cream flavor must have the proper attitude to blend right in.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> What are you talking about?  I make them bribe me.



  NOW you do....  but the trick is to bribe yourself up to a position in which the newcomers are now bribing you on their way up.    It's like the bribery pyramid...  you work your way to the top so you have everybody below you bribing you.



PyxiiDustt said:


> I picked a really weird time to drop in and say hi. But, nonetheless, HI!!!





funkychunkymonkey said:


> Im single and social can I join ya'll?



 you two!!   feel free to join in the fun and mayhem!   



CoasterAddict said:


> Anybody with a name like an ice cream flavor must have the proper attitude to blend right in.



 mmmmm.....Blend......As in mixed.......mmmmmm......Mixed drinks.....


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> mmmmm.....Blend......As in mixed.......mmmmmm......Mixed drinks.....



Have I mentioned that I like the way your mind works?


----------



## PyxiiDustt

DCTooTall said:


> mmmmm.....Blend......As in mixed.......mmmmmm......Mixed drinks.....



I'm with you


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Have I mentioned that I like the way your mind works?



   god help us all....


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> god help us all....




Didn't he give up on this group?


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Didn't he give up on this group?



  ok the Edit makes a bit more sense.  

  If you noticed it was lowercase "g"....  so I'm sure we could find a deity someplace who might be willing to assist us.    Maybe the Flying Spaghetti Monster?    I'm thinking the Pirates at the parks might help on to gain his favor.


----------



## DCTooTall

Sooooo....anyways.....


Skype DISmeet....

  Who wants in?    and when do you guys wanna do it?    The weekend maybe?


----------



## PyxiiDustt

DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo....anyways.....
> 
> 
> Skype DISmeet....
> 
> Who wants in?    and when do you guys wanna do it?    The weekend maybe?



Oh I didn't know one was happening, but I'm definitely in =) Depending on the time, this weekend would work for me.


----------



## DCTooTall

PyxiiDustt said:


> Oh I didn't know one was happening, but I'm definitely in =) Depending on the time, this weekend would work for me.



Yup,   We are trying to throw one together.... consider it a dry run before we see about organizing one for the larger Adults/Solo community.


For what it's worth,  my Skype handle should either be clickable to the left here,   or I basically just use the same SN everywhere.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Yup,   We are trying to throw one together.... consider it a dry run before we see about organizing one for the larger Adults/Solo community.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth,  my Skype handle should either be clickable to the left here,   or I basically just use the same SN everywhere.



I am in.  Its my off weekend but I do have a date on Saturday at noon.  Might be rude if I was on skype during that time.  However, I get skype on my phone so I am available anytime.  For those needing to add me its the same handle as here. . .nurse.darcy.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> I am in.  Its my off weekend but I do have a date on Saturday at noon.  Might be rude if I was on skype during that time.  However, I get skype on my phone so I am available anytime.  For those needing to add me its the same handle as here. . .nurse.darcy.


 
Sometime Sunday maybe?


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Sooooo....anyways.....
> 
> 
> Skype DISmeet....
> 
> Who wants in?    and when do you guys wanna do it?    The weekend maybe?



I would love to.   Has to depend on how things are going around here first.  Although things have gotten back to normal somewhat with the house (still need to install a counter-top, microwave, sink, and other things in the kitchen) we're waiting with baited breath on my grandmother's status.  But if things are going to go pretty much the same as they have been without incident, then it's a big absolutely from me.  Question is, will it be a voice chat or just regular typing chat? :/


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Sometime Sunday maybe?



Sunday works for me. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am in.  Its my off weekend but I do have a date on Saturday at noon.  Might be rude if I was on skype during that time.  However, I get skype on my phone so I am available anytime.  For those needing to add me its the same handle as here. . .nurse.darcy.





Wasre said:


> Sometime Sunday maybe?



Sunday sounds like it'd work.



tlionheart78 said:


> I would love to.   Has to depend on how things are going around here first.  Although things have gotten back to normal somewhat with the house (still need to install a counter-top, microwave, sink, and other things in the kitchen) we're waiting with baited breath on my grandmother's status.  But if things are going to go pretty much the same as they have been without incident, then it's a big absolutely from me.  Question is, will it be a voice chat or just regular typing chat? :/



I don't think you can do a party-line voice chat in skype....  it's been awhile since I tried though,  so maybe one of the more recent versions added it.

That said....   it'd likely end up being a typing chat.    Of course,   that doesn't mean that voice/vid can't be done in side conversations if people so desire.  (though I guess that means I would need to dig out my cam.... and make sure I'm dressed/showered before the thing starts.  lol)


----------



## PyxiiDustt

I'm down for Sunday


----------



## DCTooTall

Looks like Sunday is good for most People....


Soooooo....   We got people on the East coast... and I see Wasre is on the west.

any time preferences?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Looks like Sunday is good for most People....
> 
> 
> Soooooo....   We got people on the East coast... and I see Wasre is on the west.
> 
> any time preferences?



Don't care on Sunday. . .any time is good. . .


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't care on Sunday. . .any time is good. . .



As long as it's not too early....


----------



## PyxiiDustt

I'd need it to be after 1.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, fine, people. . .sleep in already. . .ROFLMAO.

Anytime Sunday, just make it a definite. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't care on Sunday. . .any time is good. . .





Wasre said:


> As long as it's not too early....





PyxiiDustt said:


> I'd need it to be after 1.





nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, fine, people. . .sleep in already. . .ROFLMAO.
> 
> Anytime Sunday, just make it a definite. . .




Ok....  So how does  This Sunday at 4pm Est work for everybody?


I figure that would be late enough to allow for sleeping in / hangover recovery,     and not too early that having a drink with you might be frowned upon by those not in the know.  

Plus,    it'd also be late enough that the west coasters (**COUGH*wasre*COUGH**)  can also sleep in a bit if they so desire.


I'm guessing as well since I'm the one who got this ball rolling,  As for getting added to the fun,    Just shoot me a message when you get online and I'll be the point person.      Skype name is DCTooTall.    Can't miss me,  and you are welcome to add me whenever.   

(might help if you mention you are from DIS in the add request so that I know you aren't a spam bot trying to sell me viagra or your website membership)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sunday at 4 is good for me. . .


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  So how does  This Sunday at 4pm Est work for everybody?
> 
> 
> I figure that would be late enough to allow for sleeping in / hangover recovery,     and not too early that having a drink with you might be frowned upon by those not in the know.
> 
> Plus,    it'd also be late enough that the west coasters (**COUGH*wasre*COUGH**)  can also sleep in a bit if they so desire.
> 
> 
> I'm guessing as well since I'm the one who got this ball rolling,  As for getting added to the fun,    Just shoot me a message when you get online and I'll be the point person.      Skype name is DCTooTall.    Can't miss me,  and you are welcome to add me whenever.
> 
> (might help if you mention you are from DIS in the add request so that I know you aren't a spam bot trying to sell me viagra or your website membership)



Sunday at 4 EST works me over....er, I mean works for me....


----------



## PyxiiDustt

DCTooTall said:


> Ok....  So how does  This Sunday at 4pm Est work for everybody?



I'm in


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sunday at 4 is good for me. . .





Wasre said:


> Sunday at 4 EST works me over....er, I mean works for me....





PyxiiDustt said:


> I'm in









And of course....


----------



## tlionheart78

I'm all for Sunday as well (sorry for the late response.  No good computer at work).  Granted, I may get away from the computer at times, but I'll definitely be in on this.  Truly the best way to get to know the DISers on here. 

I just hope that someday we can upgrade to conference calling... Hey, a man can dream, can he?


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> I'm all for Sunday as well (sorry for the late response.  No good computer at work).  Granted, I may get away from the computer at times, but I'll definitely be in on this.  Truly the best way to get to know the DISers on here.
> 
> I just hope that someday we can upgrade to conference calling... Hey, a man can dream, can he?



Hey, can we conference call on Skype?  Only use it for voice and messaging so far. . .lol.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, can we conference call on Skype?  Only use it for voice and messaging so far. . .lol.



Oh, yeah.  I've done conference call before with a few friends from some Kim Possible forums.  I just have to know/remember how it's done...


----------



## jessaboo

Hey there, first time poster. 

How's everyone, and I will be one of those people and ask for introductions!

I'm Jessa, I'm 21, from Ohio, and I'm a former CP (Spring 2010), and I love Disney. Obviously. 

I'm looking for the Disney person, you know, the one who's looking for me?


How's everyone today?

My skype is disney.jessa.paine


----------



## tlionheart78

jessaboo said:


> Hey there, first time poster.
> 
> How's everyone, and I will be one of those people and ask for introductions!
> 
> I'm Jessa, I'm 21, from Ohio, and I'm a former CP (Spring 2010), and I love Disney. Obviously.
> 
> I'm looking for the Disney person, you know, the one who's looking for me?
> 
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> My skype is disney.jessa.paine



Doing fine over here, Jessa. Stick around Skype and we might have a group chat.  Won't be until 4 PM EDT, which would be 3 PM your time, right?


----------



## DCTooTall

jessaboo said:


> Hey there, first time poster.
> 
> How's everyone, and I will be one of those people and ask for introductions!
> 
> I'm Jessa, I'm 21, from Ohio, and I'm a former CP (Spring 2010), and I love Disney. Obviously.
> 
> I'm looking for the Disney person, you know, the one who's looking for me?
> 
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> My skype is disney.jessa.paine



Hey Jessa,   I'm doing pretty good today.  Been a lazy day for the most part,  and getting ready for the big inaugural Skype Meet happening in about an hour.    You should join us!    We promise we won't bite...  (unless asked).


 


oh..  and  to the group!   Don't be a stranger,  and feel free to join in the conversations!


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey guys,

 I'm online on Skype.   I'm stepping away from my comp for a couple minutes but I'll be back before we start in about 5min.     Drop me an IM and I'll try and put the big convo together as people check in,


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm online on Skype.   I'm stepping away from my comp for a couple minutes but I'll be back before we start in about 5min.     Drop me an IM and I'll try and put the big convo together as people check in,



Ok I'm there and am attempting to check-in


----------



## DCTooTall

Well it worked... and that was fun!  

So when do we want to do it again?      And should we open it up to the larger Adult/single crowd here,  or keep it to our little group?


----------



## Princess Janay

I may be tardy for the party but i want in !!! Lol


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Well it worked... and that was fun!
> 
> So when do we want to do it again?      And should we open it up to the larger Adult/single crowd here,  or keep it to our little group?



I'd say the more the merrier.  I may loose focus on multiple conversations, but I can always try to catch up at some point. 
FYI, I may not be able to make it to the party this week as, more than likely, I'll be away at a funeral. 



Princess Janay said:


> I may be tardy for the party but i want in !!! Lol



If this Skype chat thing keeps up, then, as far as I'm concerned, no one will ever be "tardy for the party." BTW,


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, skype chat friends. . .was a good trial.  Fun.  The only problem is needing someone to be "point" each time. . . .maybe we need a rotational calendar?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, skype chat friends. . .was a good trial.  Fun.  The only problem is needing someone to be "point" each time. . . .maybe we need a rotational calendar?



I THINK anybody can add people to the conversation.  There is a button at the top next to the name labeled "add people" which I think anybody can use to add someone to the conversation.

That being said,  once we get the first few people in the convo,  anybody can bring more people in.   I think that would also get past the concern some people had about sharing their profile/contact details with people they don't know since I don't think you get that much data on the person until you choose to add them.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, skype chat friends. . .was a good trial.  Fun.  The only problem is needing someone to be "point" each time. . . .maybe we need a rotational calendar?



I nominate Darcy to be point!    Anyone second that motion?  
All in favor?  

I do believe the aye's have it!

Congrats Darcy!  

No?

Ok, DC can be point.... fine.....


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

CoasterAddict said:


> Anybody with a name like an ice cream flavor must have the proper attitude to blend right in.



Its a icecream? I just decribed myself. Im not a big dairy person

Ok, what is skype? Second can I whine a minute? I just talked to my bff back home and relized im the LAST single one in our group!! EEK even the gay guy married! Im so depressed right now its not even funny!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> I nominate Darcy to be point!    Anyone second that motion?
> All in favor?
> 
> I do believe the aye's have it!
> 
> Congrats Darcy!
> 
> No?
> 
> Ok, DC can be point.... fine.....



OMG, you are a nut.  Me as point?  ROFLMAO.  I am an instigator, not a leader (just ask my brothers. . .lol)


----------



## Wasre

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Its a icecream? I just decribed myself. Im not a big dairy person
> 
> Ok, what is skype? Second can I whine a minute? I just talked to my bff back home and relized im the LAST single one in our group!! EEK even the gay guy married! Im so depressed right now its not even funny!



Mmmmm, blending Ice Cream....Which liquor to add tonight....

I'll let DC tell you about Skype....


----------



## CoasterAddict

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Its a icecream? I just decribed myself. Im not a big dairy person
> 
> Ok, what is skype? Second can I whine a minute? I just talked to my bff back home and relized im the LAST single one in our group!! EEK even the gay guy married! Im so depressed right now its not even funny!



Ben and Jerry's has a flavor Chunky Monkey. I thought you were doing an homage... Of course, if you're not into dairy you'd never know that...  oh well.


----------



## funkychunkymonkey

CoasterAddict said:


> Ben and Jerry's has a flavor Chunky Monkey. I thought you were doing an homage... Of course, if you're not into dairy you'd never know that...  oh well.


Im  lactose intolarant so im stuck to eating the dairy free sherbert the gas sation sells.


----------



## DCTooTall

Odd.... I didn't get any notifications about the replies to this thread....



funkychunkymonkey said:


> Its a icecream? I just decribed myself. Im not a big dairy person
> 
> Ok, what is skype? Second can I whine a minute? I just talked to my bff back home and relized im the LAST single one in our group!! EEK even the gay guy married! Im so depressed right now its not even funny!



Don't worry about it.   it just means you are the last one free to have all the fun you want without someone dragging you down.  

(Hell.. i'm the last single one in my old group.....  even the younger siblings of everybody in my group has gotten hitched.   it's not that big a deal....especcially since some of them have even started getting divorces.)



Wasre said:


> Mmmmm, blending Ice Cream....Which liquor to add tonight....
> 
> I'll let DC tell you about Skype....



www.skype.com

basically,  It's another chat program that has voice and video built into it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dang, I am busy for an entire day and don't respond to this thread and neither does anyone else.  Are we all busy at the same time?  lol.


----------



## CoasterAddict

funkychunkymonkey said:


> Im  lactose intolarant so im stuck to eating the dairy free sherbert the gas sation sells.



You could at least upgrade to sorbet.


----------



## Princess Janay

so what time are we skyping ? My skype name is : Kissable88 add me !!!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, I am busy for an entire day and don't respond to this thread and neither does anyone else.  Are we all busy at the same time?  lol.



Been a crazy busy week.  



Princess Janay said:


> so what time are we skyping ? My skype name is : Kissable88 add me !!!




Everybody wanna do it again this weekend?   I think the 4pm Sunday time worked well.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Been a crazy busy week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody wanna do it again this weekend?   I think the 4pm Sunday time worked well.




I think I could be up for trying again on Sunday.  I think it would be a good time to see if others can add to a group after someone else starts it.  I think they can but I haven't used that before


----------



## KC78

I'm Back!  Trip was great and our villa at OKW was AMAZING!!!!! Haven't adjusted to the cold here yet...and don't think I will!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Been a crazy busy week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody wanna do it again this weekend?   I think the 4pm Sunday time worked well.



I am totally up for Sunday.  After that I have NOOOOOOO TIME. So Sunday is imperative. . .lol.


----------



## tlionheart78

I'm now adding those that just got an account.  I'm up for Sunday as I always am, but I'll be on the road from Kentucky at the time so I may be either lat to the party or I'll get details later on.


----------



## Wasre

tlionheart78 said:


> I'm now adding those that just got an account.  I'm up for Sunday as I always am, but I'll be on the road from Kentucky at the time so I may be either lat to the party or I'll get details later on.



Late comers have to supply the beer.....


----------



## tlionheart78

Wasre said:


> Late comers have to supply the beer.....



Meh, figures I'd end up as the designated Skyper. 8]


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Late comers have to supply the beer.....



Crap...


Just a heads up,  I gotta run a couple of people down to DC.  I'm hoping to be back up here and online by 4,  but that will depend on low traffic and no unforseen problems.

If I'm running a little late....sorry.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Crap...
> 
> 
> Just a heads up,  I gotta run a couple of people down to DC.  I'm hoping to be back up here and online by 4,  but that will depend on low traffic and no unforseen problems.
> 
> If I'm running a little late....sorry.



LOL, you are going to DC.  There is ALWAYS traffic and ALWAYS unforseen problems.  DC roads are horrid.  Gawd I am glad I live in Florida now. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, so I finally remember what I have to do on the 2nd of December.  Its been bugging me for DAYS.  I took the day off work so I could do what I need to do and still was having trouble remembering.  I have a presentation to do at a dinner for work.  Its kind of odd that I finally remember.  I usually block these things out till my boss reminds me I have to do it. . .LOL.  Okay, so now I can relax in the knowledge that I know why I have the day off.  Of course, I am moving the day before.  Finally moving close enough to work to actually make my 30 minute call time deadline. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Late comers have to supply the beer.....



Can someone bring wine?  I don't drink beer. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, you are going to DC.  There is ALWAYS traffic and ALWAYS unforseen problems.  DC roads are horrid.  Gawd I am glad I live in Florida now. . .



Thank the Flying Spaghetti Monster for Sundays.   Traffic wasn't that horrid.  I spent more time waiting for the idiots I was giving a ride too to figure out where i needed to drop them off (and who was picking them up) than I did stuck in actual traffic.

Bleh.... the things I do to help out friends.  (not the idiots I was giving a ride too...   The friend who asked me to give the idiots a ride because they had overstayed their welcome at their place)



nurse.darcy said:


> Can someone bring wine?  I don't drink beer. . .lol.




Liquor maybe?   I don't drink beer,  and am not a huge fan of wine.





Anyways... I'm back.   I'll be signing into Skype shortly if you guys want to shoot me a message to check in and let me know you are ready to be brough into the big convo.

Darcy....You remeber to set up for voice this week?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sorry for my lack of participation to the party yesterday.  I got stuck on a LONG call with a friend I hadn't spoken to in a couple years.  It was great to talk with her.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry for my lack of participation to the party yesterday.  I got stuck on a LONG call with a friend I hadn't spoken to in a couple years.  It was great to talk with her.



If it makes you feel any better....   nobody showed up except for me and Wasre.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> If it makes you feel any better....   nobody showed up except for me and Wasre.



Well, I could have chatted with you two, but ya know.


----------



## tlionheart78

Hey, I would've loved have gotten on, but we got back from Kentucky and were exhausted from the trip and the whole week in general.  Hopefully, next time, I'll show up with the booz- er, liquor- UM, FUN!!! Yeah! That's what I meant to say!


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> If it makes you feel any better....   nobody showed up except for me and Wasre.



Sorry. I was in a meeting.


----------



## Pinkee77

Sorry I missed it - had way too much going on this weekend.  When is the next one?


----------



## Wasre

Pinkee77 said:


> Sorry I missed it - had way too much going on this weekend.  When is the next one?



That's an interesting question.  We could try for this coming Sunday again if people have recovered from Turkey day by then and aren't swamped with relatives.  I'll be 5 days away from WDW at that point.

I'll try to be on Skype on Sunday around 1:00 PM PST (4:00 PM EST) if anyone wants to chat.  Send me a request to add you to my list.  Make sure you state something about here so I know who you might be.  

We'll waive the customary Six Pack/bottle of "fun" this next Sunday for new chatters due to the Holiday.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Wasre said:


> That's an interesting question.  We could try for this coming Sunday again if people have recovered from Turkey day by then and aren't swamped with relatives.  I'll be 5 days away from WDW at that point.
> 
> I'll try to be on Skype on Sunday around 1:00 PM PST (4:00 PM EST) if anyone wants to chat.  Send me a request to add you to my list.  Make sure you state something about here so I know who you might be.



I may be around if I finish cooking by then...dinner for 40 or so. Post-T'day pasta fest.


----------



## Wasre

CoasterAddict said:


> I may be around if I finish cooking by then...dinner for 40 or so. Post-T'day pasta fest.



No worries.  I should be finishing my online class final on Sunday so I'll be online most of the day.


----------



## DCTooTall

Aw hell....   I'll see about being online as well Sunday.   I'll probably be running low on movies to watch by then anyways.  lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Hey, I would've loved have gotten on, but we got back from Kentucky and were exhausted from the trip and the whole week in general.  Hopefully, next time, I'll show up with the booz- er, liquor- UM, FUN!!! Yeah! That's what I meant to say!



I sure hope so. . .ya know. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Aw hell....   I'll see about being online as well Sunday.   I'll probably be running low on movies to watch by then anyways.  lol



I will try as well.  No guarantees because I am on call, but I will do my best.


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> I will try as well.  No guarantees because I am on call, but I will do my best.



So David asked me if we are doing Sunday.  I am on call but could be there if everyone else was. . .and not in "transition".  Thats the driving time between home and the hospital.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> So David asked me if we are doing Sunday.  I am on call but could be there if everyone else was. . .and not in "transition".  Thats the driving time between home and the hospital.



I'll be there.  I finished my homework (last of the term for my online class), so I plan to be available sometime in the afternoon after I sleep some when I get home from work around 8:30 AM Wasre Time.    Ok, Pacific Time.    Just a few more days and I'll be on Eastern Time!  Yay!  

Anyone that hasn't added me to their Skype, my status should show to the left under my name when I'm on.  Just click the green icon and you'll get the menu.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all.. . .Its 5 a.m. in the morning and its MOVING DAY.  I am finally giving Jerry and Andrea a break and moving on my own. . .ROFLMAO.  Okay so not really late breaking news but at least the thread gets bumped up. . .


----------



## MyMuse

So sorry that I have been so MIA on this thread after I said I would not be....ah well, what can I tell ya?   

I will be at WDW in 2 days and staying until 14th (my PTR is in my link...)

I got a new fancy-pants phone and do have Skype Mobile on it but never actually messed around with it. But I'm on Twitter at @MyMuse18

While at WDW, I'm going to "Reunion 2010" hosted by WDWToday podcast and a few AllEars meets. A few days after that ends is D23's Magic & Merriment. If you are around, please say "hi".


----------



## Auntie L.

So I'm just checking this thread out and thought I'd bump it up.  What's going on??  

Linda


----------



## CoasterAddict

Apparently not too much.  I had a busy week last week, but things should be calming down now. One month to marathon weekend trip!


----------



## DCTooTall

Auntie L. said:


> So I'm just checking this thread out and thought I'd bump it up.  What's going on??
> 
> Linda



First,  





Secondly....not a lot right now.   ditto the busy week so i haven't been able to DIS as much as i like too.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I've been CRAZY busy and working a ton.  Its been hard to get online.  Today is better so thought I would check in. . .Hope everyone is well, and welcome to the newbies.


----------



## tlionheart78

Auntie L. said:


> So I'm just checking this thread out and thought I'd bump it up.  What's going on??
> 
> Linda



Oh, not a lot.  Just working and stuff.  Getting ready for Christmas, looking towards the future (i.e. planning my future for the next year), trying to take over the world, and relaxing with some vodka and coke.  You? 

BTW, thanks for the bump.  I wonder if this thread was going into the forbidden realm of Page 2.


----------



## ludari

Just wanted to stop by and say hi.  New to the Disboards.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi.  New to the Disboards.



Welcome.  I see you are from Redondo Beach.  Lived in The Village for many years.  Now in Florida. . .


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome.  I see you are from Redondo Beach.  Lived in The Village for many years.  Now in Florida. . .



Hi Nurse Darcy it's nice to meet you on the boards.  The Village and now Florida? It's nice you where able to remain near the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Hi Nurse Darcy it's nice to meet you on the boards.  The Village and now Florida? It's nice you where able to remain near the Magic Kingdom.



Well, I did move to La Quinta for a few years and then a couple years in Vegas and a year in DC.  Now I FINALLY feel like I am home. I love it here. . .


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I did move to La Quinta for a few years and then a couple years in Vegas and a year in DC.  Now I FINALLY feel like I am home. I love it here. . .



Wow girl you get around.  Lucky for you sick people everywhere you go.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Wow girl you get around.  Lucky for you sick people everywhere you go.



LOL.  In reality, I have only been a nurse for the last few years.  I spent 20 years working as the Executive Assistant to the CEO at Colliers Seeley in Los Angeles.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL.  In reality, I have only been a nurse for the last few years.  I spent 20 years working as the Executive Assistant to the CEO at Colliers Seeley in Los Angeles.





ok confess what are you running from..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> ok confess what are you running from..LOL



ROFLMAO. . .mostly myself.  I have this ABSOLUTE refusal to grow up.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .mostly myself.  I have this ABSOLUTE refusal to grow up.




Awesome !


my theory is, you grow up, you grow old, you die.


so I figure since I refuse to grow up, I will live forever


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Awesome !
> 
> 
> my theory is, you grow up, you grow old, you die.
> 
> 
> so I figure since I refuse to grow up, I will live forever



See, that's it.  Every time I get the inkling that I might be starting to grow up, I go into battle mode. . .fight it tooth and nail. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Oh, not a lot.  Just working and stuff.  Getting ready for Christmas, looking towards the future (i.e. planning my future for the next year), trying to take over the world, and relaxing with some vodka and coke.  You?
> 
> BTW, thanks for the bump.  I wonder if this thread was going into the forbidden realm of Page 2.



Oh don't worry... I would resurrect this thread if it started to slide too far.  



ludari said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say hi.  New to the Disboards.





Pull up a chair,   have a 

And Join in the


----------



## duckybelle

nurse.darcy said:


> See, that's it.  Every time I get the inkling that I might be starting to grow up, I go into battle mode. . .fight it tooth and nail. . .lol.



FIGHT FIGHT!!!   Miss talking to you guys...have been in overtime at work, plus kids, was dating someone, but it didnt work out. (((LOSER!!!))) Soooo....you guys are stuck with me again, since the boss decided I needed an extra day off...YAY!


----------



## ludari

DCTooTall said:


> Oh don't worry... I would resurrect this thread if it started to slide too far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pull up a chair,   have a
> 
> And Join in the



Thanks DCTooTall.  I'm still learning my way around the disboards.


----------



## DCTooTall

ludari said:


> Thanks DCTooTall.  I'm still learning my way around the disboards.



Well don't let us scare you off.  We may be nuts,   but we are fun!


----------



## Funball

HI! I am Sara, screen name is funball. I’m not single. But can I join in the conversation anyways? The DL board is super quiet right now and I just love to chit chat!! And you all seem like a fun group!


----------



## Wasre

Funball said:


> HI! I am Sara, screen name is funball. Im not single. But can I join in the conversation anyways? The DL board is super quiet right now and I just love to chit chat!! And you all seem like a fun group!



I dunno....What kind of drink offerings did you bring?     Awww hell, sure why not.  The more, the merrier...

Hour and a half till more MVMCP.....


----------



## Funball

i have brought wine in a box..and maybe some tequila..??


----------



## Funball

Ok I will give a bit about my self. I live in orange county, ca. I am 31 female. I usually only post on the Disneyland board…umm I’m not single but I am always looking for new people to hang with at Disneyland!


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> HI! I am Sara, screen name is funball. Im not single. But can I join in the conversation anyways? The DL board is super quiet right now and I just love to chit chat!! And you all seem like a fun group!



 to the group.  We can indeed be fun, although we can also be quite nuts at times....  but don't let that scare you away.



Wasre said:


> I dunno....What kind of drink offerings did you bring?     Awww hell, sure why not.  The more, the merrier...
> 
> Hour and a half till more MVMCP.....



Hmmmm... Good point...  should find out what they are bringing to the party....



Funball said:


> i have brought wine in a box..and maybe some tequila..??



Tequila?!?   You're in!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> Ok I will give a bit about my self. I live in orange county, ca. I am 31 female. I usually only post on the Disneyland boardumm Im not single but I am always looking for new people to hang with at Disneyland!



I'm on the opposite coast,  so I'm more of a east-coast park person sadly. 

Well this particular thread was started more in a response to give us a place to chat without cluttering up the "official singles thread"....  but... We are a social group located in the ADULTS and Solo travelers forum,   so I don't think we would be TOO picky about letting some non-singles join in.    Though I might warn you that some people here bite.....though I'm pretty sure most will only do so when asked.


----------



## Funball

ok well i am sure i am the only non single person in this thread so i feel really honored to be accepted!  don't worry i bite too but only when Provoked  

and believe me after visiting certain forums on here, nothing scares me away much anymore!


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> I'm on the opposite coast,  so I'm more of a east-coast park person sadly.
> 
> Well this particular thread was started more in a response to give us a place to chat without cluttering up the "official singles thread"....  but... We are a social group located in the ADULTS and Solo travelers forum,   so I don't think we would be TOO picky about letting some non-singles join in.    Though I might warn you that some people here bite.....though I'm pretty sure most will only do so when asked.



I'm a West Coastie...I'm from Oregon and have traveled to DLR many, many times.  Even got to perform there before all the DTD and CA were concepts.  I've been coming to WDW now for a few trips mostly because in the long run, the trip ended up being cheaper for FL than CA.   Weird.

DC, you weren't supposed to warn her about the biting.  Besides, just how much can a duck bite hurt?  

I think we have another non-single in the thread, but even if that's the case we'll let you continue to feel special.  This is just like riding the short bus sometimes.  Things really get scary when DC or DFD do the driving.

  Like DC said, sit back, relax have a  and have some


----------



## Funball

well. Ok so what have you guys been chatting about In here recently?


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> ok well i am sure i am the only non single person in this thread so i feel really honored to be accepted!  don't worry i bite too but only when Provoked
> 
> and believe me after visiting certain forums on here, nothing scares me away much anymore!



 I wouldn't be surprised if we had another person "cheating" and playing with us single folk.  We are too much fun to not hang out with.  

  And those may be famous last words.   Just wait 'till DFD shows back up,  or one of the "innocent angels"  slips up and drops their whip.    



Wasre said:


> I'm a West Coastie...I'm from Oregon and have traveled to DLR many, many times.  Even got to perform there before all the DTD and CA were concepts.  I've been coming to WDW now for a few trips mostly because in the long run, the trip ended up being cheaper for FL than CA.   Weird.
> 
> DC, you weren't supposed to warn her about the biting.  Besides, just how much can a duck bite hurt?
> 
> I think we have another non-single in the thread, but even if that's the case we'll let you continue to feel special.  This is just like riding the short bus sometimes.  Things really get scary when DC or DFD do the driving.
> 
> Like DC said, sit back, relax have a  and have some



  Hey!   my Driving isn't THAT bad!    



Funball said:


> well. Ok so what have you guys been chatting about In here recently?




  Recently?    Being overworked.      That,   and then throw in a side of people bragging about getting to go see Mickey,   and everybody saying they'll show up for a Skype meet and then never logging in,  and you've probably got most of the last couple weeks covered.


----------



## Funball

Ohh ok. I got it! I have never done skype.. thinking of doing it with my bf one of these days ..but then again I am to lazy to get the program up and running and I don’t think his computer is fit to do skype ….BESIDES I see his face everyday when I look at my signature(yes that is him and I down there) so I guess I don’t need skype plus we have Facebook also..


I am over worked also…And I do get to see mickey. Every weekend at Disneyland.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Recently?    Being overworked.      That,   and then throw in a side of people bragging about getting to go see Mickey,   and everybody saying they'll show up for a Skype meet and then never logging in,  and you've probably got most of the last couple weeks covered.



Pretty much sums me up as well.  Add to thee whole Christmas shopping ordeal.  I don't sweat it too much because things start to slow down eventually.  BTW, I'm always available for a Skype chatting session.  Of course it would be pretty awesome if we can work out a group conference call session.


----------



## Funball

Do know though that I hate characters so it’s not like I have to have my photo taken every time I see a dang character every visit! 

I work for a finance company that is ten minutes down the road for DLR,Ca.


----------



## Funball

Speaking of xmas shopping… what is the big deal about black Friday? I don’t get it.. getting up at some insane hour to get a big screen tv half off is not my idea of a fun an fancy free xams shopping trip


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> Ohh ok. I got it! I have never done skype.. thinking of doing it with my bf one of these days ..but then again I am to lazy to get the program up and running and I dont think his computer is fit to do skype .BESIDES I see his face everyday when I look at my signature(yes that is him and I down there) so I guess I dont need skype plus we have Facebook also..
> 
> 
> I am over worked alsoAnd I do get to see mickey. Every weekend at Disneyland.



  LOL.... the one skype group we got together a couple weeks ago was fun.  I personally just like the fact it is the one IM program I can use at work since it's the only one that gets past the firewall.  



Funball said:


> Do know though that I hate characters so its not like I have to have my photo taken every time I see a dang character every visit!
> 
> I work for a finance company that is ten minutes down the road for DLR,Ca.




  Hmmmm...  Ya know... I think I officially hate you.    You on the West Coast, and Darcy on the East.    You guys live way too close to Disney.   It should be illegal to be able to enjoy the place that often and just "swing by" when the mood strikes you!


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> LOL.... the one skype group we got together a couple weeks ago was fun. I personally just like the fact it is the one IM program I can use at work since it's the only one that gets past the firewall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... Ya know... I think I officially hate you. You on the West Coast, and Darcy on the East. You guys live way too close to Disney. It should be illegal to be able to enjoy the place that often and just "swing by" when the mood strikes you!


 






Dont hate me because I can go when I want. .. hate me cause I can enjoy the wine bar at DCA when ever I am there ..   

Oh yes .. see DCA and the wine bar and beer carts are my favorite attraction in that whole park!! And they opened this new bar lounge area and its fantastic!! The only thing is, sometimes I wish I had someone to go with. And then sometimes I rather just go by myself..and the bf does not live in the same state so its not like I go with him to the parks on the weekend anyways.. besides if you knew how much I go in a month then it would be a crime!!!


----------



## Funball

Well you guys seem pretty cool. So I am going to share the link to my own chat thread. you all are welcome to join in. it’s a whatever thread, we talk about really anything!  Its’ not really my thread. but it was named after me.(long story).. 

But if you want to take a look, you can start at this link , no reason to go back and read the whole thread, just start at last post! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39167178#post39167178


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> See, that's it.  Every time I get the inkling that I might be starting to grow up, I go into battle mode. . .fight it tooth and nail. . .lol.



I did not see any signs of you growing up, yesterday at the studios


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I did not see any signs of you growing up, yesterday at the studios



See, its working. . .lol.


----------



## ludari

Wow, seems like a lot of activity since my last visit.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful Tuesday.


----------



## Funball

hi! i am new . i am funball.. i joined this thread earlier today.. but been a member of the board for a while!


----------



## ludari

Funball said:


> hi! i am new . i am funball.. i joined this thread earlier today.. but been a member of the board for a while!



Welcome Funball.  I'm new to the Disboards and exploring the entire board.


----------



## DCTooTall

ludari said:


> Wow, seems like a lot of activity since my last visit.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful Tuesday.



LOL...  We go thru spurts.      We'll be dead,    then you'll get a bunch of activity and the thread can jump 2 whole pages in the span of 12hrs... and then we'll die again for a day or two.


Actually....  It's like we all get drunk and party... and then pass out and have to recover before we can get the courage up to do it again.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DCTooTall said:


> Actually....  It's like we all get drunk and party... and then pass out and have to recover before we can get the courage up to do it again.



Oh know, they've discovered my secret..drunk dissing.


----------



## Funball

ludari said:


> Welcome Funball. I'm new to the Disboards and exploring the entire board.


 

Oh hi! So you are a newbie. Awesome! I love newbies! Well the boards are fun.. even if you never get into exploring the Disneyland boards, I hear the WDW side is fun too!


----------



## DCTooTall

CoasterAddict said:


> Oh know, they've discovered my secret..drunk dissing.



  Secret?!   Sheesh...  It's SOP around here!     



Funball said:


> Oh hi! So you are a newbie. Awesome! I love newbies! Well the boards are fun.. even if you never get into exploring the Disneyland boards, I hear the WDW side is fun too!




The WDW side is a TON of fun.... as long as you remember to stay away from these topics which will resort in somehow result in almost instant drama:

1. Wheelchairs/ECV's loading first on Busses.
2. Using your Mug from a previous trip
3. Being an adult w/o kids trying to see the Parade/get an autograph
4. Getting in/drinking from the damned lake
5. Resort Pool Hopping
6. TSA Security
7. "PDA"
8. Enjoying a drink at the parks,  or asking where you can do so. (Especcially during Food and Wine)


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Secret?! Sheesh... It's SOP around here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WDW side is a TON of fun.... as long as you remember to stay away from these topics which will resort in somehow result in almost instant drama:
> 
> 1. Wheelchairs/ECV's loading first on Busses.
> 2. Using your Mug from a previous trip
> 3. Being an adult w/o kids trying to see the Parade/get an autograph
> 4. Getting in/drinking from the damned lake
> 5. Resort Pool Hopping
> 6. TSA Security
> 7. "PDA"
> 8. Enjoying a drink at the parks, or asking where you can do so. (Especcially during Food and Wine)


 







Oh that is funny. Cause on the Disneyland side, we talk about those none stop.. and probably have like two or three threads a day with one of those topics in them.


----------



## ludari

Wow, you guys are confusing me.  BTW, I just confirmed that I will be heading to WDW for the 2011 Princess Half Marathon in Feb.  Let the training begin.


----------



## Funball

What do you mean your confused?


----------



## DCTooTall

ludari said:


> Wow, you guys are confusing me.  BTW, I just confirmed that I will be heading to WDW for the 2011 Princess Half Marathon in Feb.  Let the training begin.




  Sorry about that.   And grats on the trip.  Sadly I won't be getting to Orlando until March... and even then unfortunately i won't get to do WDW (even though I'm staying next door and within sight of Epcot, Typhoon Lagoon, and the Castle.) until my planned second trip of the year in November.  


Now....   to try and clear the confusion,    There are certain topics on the DIS you can expect to pop up like clockwork and start some sort of drama.  to break things down a bit more




> 1. Wheelchairs/ECV's loading first on Busses.



 A common complaint you may see is , "Why do those Wheelchairs get to load first to the bus?  i was waiting for 20min,  and that stupid person in the wheelchair and the 5 people with them got there 5 minutes before me and got to get on first."    You will sometimes see added to this a "there were no seats left when I got loaded because of them.".

As you can imagine... drama will ensue.  You have the idiots complaining about wheelchairs/ECV's loading first,   and the people calling them selfish inconsiderate idiots because they can't grasp the concept that a wheelchair isn't a 'get-on-the-bus-first' device and there are reasons the people use them and other reasons why they get loaded first.     



> 2. Using your Mug from a previous trip



  "Your mug should only be used for the free refills on the trip you got it on...."      etc etc etc...       Again...  2 factions that believe strongly and always bump heads.



> 3. Being an adult w/o kids trying to see the Parade/get an autograph



 "Disney is for Kids!  If you don't have kids you Shouldn't be there/Are a child molester/there's nothing at disney for you/ Should let my little princess sit up front/etc etc etc"    

Readers digest version....   Some people think that because they have someone under the age of 18 with them they own the park or should get preferential treatment.    They don't seem to care or realize that adults can enjoy the place too,  and spent just as much to get into the gate as they did. 



> 4. Getting in/drinking from the damned lake



  "And remember,  Stay out of the damned lakes!"




> 5. Resort Pool Hopping



  "I paid good money to stay at DELUXEHOTEL with the nice pool and slide.  I hate all these idiots from VALUEHOTEL coming over and taking all the space up at my pool."

  This tends to start some fireworks as well....



> 6. TSA Security



 "I'm not letting those perverts see me/my kid naked or grope me/them!",   also with the occasional "Disney should do something to stop this so I can go to the parks!".... you know,   like Disney decided to put the policies in place in airports across the country.         This is actually a case of a bigger issue spilling into the DIS community because of how much travelling in involved in our passion.  (You know... for most of us who aren't spoiled brats like Funball or Darcy and live next door to the parks.....***grumblegrumble*** )



> 7. "PDA"



 This can take a couple forms.   There is a general "I don't want my kids to see people making out/kissing in the parks! This is a family place!"....  and then there is a much more troublesome "I don't want my kids seeing two guys/girls all over each other!  This is a family place."

 As you can imagine,   Either one can start some fireworks.    The second one is basically throwing gasoline on the fire.



> 8. Enjoying a drink at the parks, or asking where you can do so. (Especcially during Food and Wine)



  There are a large number of people who don't believe someone should be able to drink at the parks.   They either fall into the "Drinking is bad!" camp,  or the "Walt didn't want it" camp.   You'll also see "I don't want my kids seeing people stumbling around" complaints.   God forbid you even mention Drinking Around the World.....

During Food and Wine you'll see a LOT more of these complaints and threads.  The perception among some people is that you'll see a ton of 'locals' who came to F&W simply to drink and they end up stumbling around, being loud and abnoxious,   massive amounts of "PDA",  etc etc etc etc.




 So basically.....   If you are around the DIS for any length of time,    you start to see the same general threads and arguments contstantly resurfacings.     You'll see ones that ask what you think are stupid questions that just got asked 2 days ago,   and 3 days before that....   and you'll see others that you know you should just sit back,   have some  ,  and enjoy the fireworks that should be starting any moment.      

  And then....  You'll learn to laugh at those people who got suckered into one of those napalm threads because you know it'll come back around and cause another big arguement in about a month.



Sooo... still confused?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DC, that was beautiful. . .almost made me cry. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

> Readers digest version.... Some people think that because they have someone under the age of 18 with them they own the park or should get preferential treatment. They don't seem to care or realize that adults can enjoy the place too, and spent just as much to get into the gate as they did.



I love how you put that...  very well said!!!




> There are a large number of people who don't believe someone should be able to drink at the parks. They either fall into the "Drinking is bad!" camp, or the "Walt didn't want it" camp. You'll also see "I don't want my kids seeing people stumbling around" complaints.



yes never mention alcohol at the parks. you can to me though, i don't mind i drink at DCA! yep we have beer carts and a wine bar, and 2 bars! its all apart of the experience...  , after all i am of age to drink.




> So basically..... If you are around the DIS for any length of time, you start to see the same general threads and arguments contstantly resurfacings. You'll see ones that ask what you think are stupid questions that just got asked 2 days ago, and 3 days before that.... and you'll see others that you know you should just sit back, have some  , and enjoy the fireworks that should be starting any moment.



yep. what he said!


----------



## Funball

to me there is only two sides to this boards... WDW side and Disneyland side. the cruise ship forum to be that is also a WDW thing......


----------



## Funball

Oh also never bring up any thing that has to do with gay days… because that goes along the limes of  of the PDA stuff…


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> to me there is only two sides to this boards... WDW side and Disneyland side. the cruise ship forum to be that is also a WDW thing......



  You forgot to mention the DVC side and the Global side....And of course the ******* stepchildren....Universal.



Funball said:


> Oh also never bring up any thing that has to do with gay days because that goes along the limes of  of the PDA stuff



 Ya... I was kinda trying to be somewhat discreet with that PDA comment.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> You forgot to mention the DVC side and the Global side....And of course the ******* stepchildren....Universal.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... I was kinda trying to be somewhat discreet with that PDA comment.


 

Global side, I have nothing to say about that forum, dont even go in it really.no need to.

DVC, apparently although we do have it out  here, its more like a WDW thing. no need to go into that forum either


..and although this is about Disney, we still have to talk about the other themeparks.. why? I dont know.

And my best friend is gay, so Im fine with all walks of life


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> Global side, I have nothing to say about that forum, dont even go in it really.no need to.
> 
> DVC, apparently although we do have it out  here, its more like a WDW thing. no need to go into that forum either
> 
> 
> ..and although this is about Disney, we still have to talk about the other themeparks.. why? I dont know.
> 
> And my best friend is gay, so Im fine with all walks of life




Just saying there are other sides.   Just because you refuse to acknowledge them doesn't mean they don't exist or have a right too.   


I've got no problem with anyone's lifestyle either.  I don't care if you are Gay, Straight, Disney, or Universal.   It's a small world after all!


----------



## Funball

DON'T Exist or have a right too  

funny!


----------



## ludari

DCTooTall - I enjoyed reading your eight rules for WDW.  I had experienced some of these on my DCL Transatlantic cruise so I can relate.  

What is PDA?


----------



## Funball

pda=public display of affection


happy thursday everyone!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ludari said:


> DCTooTall - I enjoyed reading your eight rules for WDW.  I had experienced some of these on my DCL Transatlantic cruise so I can relate.
> 
> What is PDA?



 I wouldn't call them rules for WDW,    Think of them more as hot button topics on the DIS that are known to cause drama to ensue.      As an example, PDA....  I don't mind seeing people kiss or hug.   It's only natural to want to express your affection for someone,  and if you are trying to shield your kids from it they are much more likely to end up screwed up as they get older.

Or drinking.  I enjoy a good drink,  and I loved going around the World Showcase last year and getting a drink at several countries (OMG I love the Tequila bar!).

But at the same time,   I know that everytime I see someone ask about where the best drink is at Epcot,   or someone ask where they can get a drink in the Magic Kingdom (you can't),    There's always someone else responding and saying "If you can't go a day without a drink you have problems" or "I hate seeing people drunk at Disney".       As anybody who has actually had a drink can tell you,   a drink does not automatically mean you are drunk.     And Being Drunk does not automatically mean you are behaving obnoxiously so that other guests can tell at a glance that you are drunk.




Funball said:


> pda=public display of affection
> 
> 
> happy thursday everyone!!




Bah....  Thursdays....  I never could get the hang of Thursdays....


----------



## Funball

Well I have a tradition that started like 4 years ago w/ my best friend Elaine. She and I lived together, and it just so happened that on the same day, in the same week both our Bfs had dumped us (the nerve of them!)..anyhow so I came home one hour before she had from her date with her bf, heart broken I went out and bought a  bottle of champagne. She then came home, and we popped that sucker open, lit up the chimnea and burned any cards or letters or photos we had our our X men! And so then I am sitting there watching the stuff burn and I turn to her and I said Elaine lets make every Thursday champagne Thursday, and we can drink to be rid of all the bad stuff that happens in a week, 

sooo that seemed like a good idea to her, and well its been a tradition ever since. And every Thursday we have a glass or two of champagne and we call each other and wish each other a happy champagne Thursday!!


----------



## Funball

I think its totally reasonable to have a beer at an amusement park. And since they allow it at DCA, I love that park even more. Besides the wine tastings and stuff that they do there, its all apart of the California theme they have going.. cause in california that is what we do in napa and places like thatwe wine taste! So its totally acceptable in my book! I have no problem with it.


----------



## ludari

Champagne Thursdays.  I like margarita Mondays, tequila Tuesdays, wine Wednesdays, fuzzy navel Fridays, sangria Saturdays and rest on Sundays.


----------



## DCTooTall

ludari said:


> Champagne Thursdays.  I like margarita Mondays, tequila Tuesdays, wine Wednesdays, fuzzy navel Fridays, sangria Saturdays and rest on Sundays.




I think the term is "Hangover Sundays"


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I think the term is "Hangover Sundays"



Lets see. . .didn't get drunk last night so no hangover this morning.  I guess Sunday should just be a day of rest. . .As for drinking in the parks. . .well, why not.  I am not corrupting anyone.  Well, except me. . .lol.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Lets see. . .didn't get drunk last night so no hangover this morning.  I guess Sunday should just be a day of rest. . .As for drinking in the parks. . .well, why not.  I am not corrupting anyone.  Well, except me. . .lol.



Self corruption is allowed.


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> Lets see. . .didn't get drunk last night so no hangover this morning. I guess Sunday should just be a day of rest. . .As for drinking in the parks. . .well, why not. I am not corrupting anyone. Well, except me. . .lol.


 

No what is funny. Is that when I first started going to DCA here in California after I got my pass two years ago, the CM at the wine bar said that wine drinking in the park is all apart of the experience..and so i support alcohol in the parks! it deffinantly makes small world better to handle!


----------



## Funball

whats up everyone???!!??


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> whats up everyone???!!??



Oh, the attic, clouds, ceiling, this thread's alcohol limit.  You?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh so clever David. . .lol. 

I think everyone went on Holiday.


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> whats up everyone???!!??



 The Opposite of Down?



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh so clever David. . .lol.
> 
> I think everyone went on Holiday.



Been busy working trying to get everything in order before I fly down to Atlanta next week for the holiday.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Nope, no holiday for me. Although there is this marathon coming up in a few more weeks...  But lots of friends have been involved in holiday concerts, so that eats into my dis-time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Man, I miss chatting with you all but life has been CRAZY. . .hopefully it will take a slow turn very soon. . .I need a chance to catch up on my life.


----------



## Dan Murphy

nurse.darcy said:


> Lets see. . .didn't get drunk last night so no hangover this morning.  I guess Sunday should just be a day of rest. . .As for drinking in the parks. . .well, why not.  I am not corrupting anyone.  Well, except me. . .lol.


Missed you on the 9th, Darcy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dan Murphy said:


> Missed you on the 9th, Darcy.



Sorry about that Dan.  Won't make excuses, just got caught up. . .Hopefully next time.


----------



## Funball

i see everyone been on vacation i guess.. well nothing up here. just been going through some stuff...

but how is everyone?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Man, I miss chatting with you all but life has been CRAZY. . .hopefully it will take a slow turn very soon. . .I need a chance to catch up on my life.



  You aren't the only one.   Hopefully things will pick up again here once we get thru the holiday and everybody can fall back into their "normal" routine.



Funball said:


> i see everyone been on vacation i guess.. well nothing up here. just been going through some stuff...
> 
> but how is everyone?



  Not doing too bad.   Just trying to get everything in order for me to go to Atlanta for a week.   fly out on Wednesday,   so it'll be interesting to see how much DIS time I get.     Delta is doing free in-flight wi-fi,  so who knows,   maybe I'll hope online during my flight.  lol


----------



## Funball

That would be cool.. free wifi during the flight. I wonder how good the connection is though..  does everyone have all there shopping and gift wrapping done? I saw the new tron movie yesterday, it was VERY good!


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> That would be cool.. free wifi during the flight. I wonder how good the connection is though..  does everyone have all there shopping and gift wrapping done? I saw the new tron movie yesterday, it was VERY good!



I'm planning on hitting up an IMAX theater in the Atlanta area while I'm down there to get y Tron fix in.   I'm really looking forward to it.

And it's gonna be a toss up as to if i'm gonna enjoy the wifi,  or just watch a movie on my laptop.     I might just decide to watch the movie and sign into IM while in the air though.


----------



## Funball

Nice! Yeah tron was good you should not miss it. although I did not see it in 3D.. it was still good!


----------



## Wasre

Funball said:


> Nice! Yeah tron was good you should not miss it. although I did not see it in 3D.. it was still good!



I saw Tron in 3D on Friday.  A lot of it is mixed between 3D and standard 2D.  Sometimes it was hard to tell when it was actually 3D.  The movie is definitely worth seeing though.  I might go see it again this weekend since I did holiday dinner with my family last night.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> You aren't the only one.   Hopefully things will pick up again here once we get thru the holiday and everybody can fall back into their "normal" routine.



There is nothing abnormal about my routine.  I have been meeting people left and right here.  The only "abnormal" part of my routine is that old friends keep popping up EVERYWHERE. . .I sort of feel as though they just bumped into me for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## Kfyr23

Funball said:


> That would be cool.. free wifi during the flight. I wonder how good the connection is though..  does everyone have all there shopping and gift wrapping done? I saw the new tron movie yesterday, it was VERY good!



I dont have anything wrapped yet are you offering assistance. LOL


----------



## Funball

Kfyr23 said:


> I dont have anything wrapped yet are you offering assistance. LOL


 

umm no. sorry!  got to do it yourself!


----------



## duckybelle

Hi guys!!! Things have been crazy here as always! ALTHOUGH I did get off my butt and get my skype up! We did our Christmas early as my son is going to his dads this Christmas. Kinda sad he wont be here though


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> Hi guys!!! Things have been crazy here as always! ALTHOUGH I did get off my butt and get my skype up! We did our Christmas early as my son is going to his dads this Christmas. Kinda sad he wont be here though



Mine won't be here either and today is his 18th birthday.  This is supposed to be my proud moment.  I raised a son who is honorable and trustworthy.  (secretly now, somebody tell me who this kid is and what did he do with the child I should have had. . .ya know, the bratty kid who is disrespectful and gets in trouble all the time).

I am blessed.  I am glad he is happy, Ducky, enjoy the time.  Its tough.  It took some getting used to but you can do it.  Just decide in your mind that Christmas actually falls on a home weekend.  Then GO BIG.  Celebrate like you would any other holiday.  He will love it and think he is getting 2 christmasses.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Darcy, I feel the same way..Allie turned 18 on the 11th and I am so proud of the young woman she has become.  I thought I would have so many troubles considering how I was as a young adult but she is absolutely incredible.  I hope you have a Merry Christmas and maybe I can meet up with you in March when I come HOME!


----------



## ludari

I hope everyone is enjoying their evening.  I'm sitting at home watching "It's a Wonderful Life" with my two kitties.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dizmom0923 said:


> Darcy, I feel the same way..Allie turned 18 on the 11th and I am so proud of the young woman she has become.  I thought I would have so many troubles considering how I was as a young adult but she is absolutely incredible.  I hope you have a Merry Christmas and maybe I can meet up with you in March when I come HOME!



Would love to meet up with you in March.  Have a great Christmas.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Merry Christmas to all my friends on the Social Club.  May the blessings of the season be upon you and yours.


----------



## ludari

Hi all.  Just packing up for a four day solo trip to the Grand Canyon and one night stay in Vegas to watch Beatles Love.


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> Merry Christmas to all my friends on the Social Club. May the blessings of the season be upon you and yours.


 

thanks nurse darcy!! you too! 

merry after xmas!!  

hope everyone survived!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yes, I hope everyone survived.  Time to start working on plans for the New Year.

Anyone making any resolutions this year?


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, I hope everyone survived.  Time to start working on plans for the New Year.
> 
> Anyone making any resolutions this year?



Already made mine, but you already know that.   I'm never a full believer in resolutions, but I also believe if you make a resolution, make it during either November or early December.  That way, you can keep repeating said resolution until it becomes a habit and you can actually commit to it.


----------



## duckybelle

I made a few resolutions. To do more things alone instead of dragging the kids along, and to find a prince instead of 100 toads! LOL!


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Already made mine, but you already know that.   I'm never a full believer in resolutions, but I also believe if you make a resolution, make it during either November or early December.  That way, you can keep repeating said resolution until it becomes a habit and you can actually commit to it.



Dave, this is so true.  This is why I made mine about 3 weeks ago.  At least I finally started believing it and doing it. . .lol.  (ps:  I am going to hate my body tomorrow. . .lol)


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> I made a few resolutions. To do more things alone instead of dragging the kids along, and to find a prince instead of 100 toads! LOL!



Ducky, why are the toads so easy to find?  Of course this is a rhetorical question.  My son turned 18 on December 22.  He is a fine young man and headed to the Navy for his career.  He couldn't be talked out of it so he will probably be a lifer.  I already have a nephew who is a lifer.  I am just happy that he has goals and plans.  I think I found a prince.  Its too early to tell, but we shall see.  I will fill in all on details in a couple months.  

Its funny, just when you think there is no one out there for you, someone comes along and changes your mind.  Wow.


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, I hope everyone survived. Time to start working on plans for the New Year.
> 
> Anyone making any resolutions this year?


 

nope. because if i do they don't get done, so i might as well just not make one this year


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> nope. because if i do they don't get done, so i might as well just not make one this year



Well, that would be my norm. . .lol.

However, I think I started off this new year (2011) a bit better than usual as I didn't wait for New Year to make changes. . .lol.  Lets hope I can keep to them.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Ducky, why are the toads so easy to find?  Of course this is a rhetorical question.  My son turned 18 on December 22.  He is a fine young man and headed to the Navy for his career.  He couldn't be talked out of it so he will probably be a lifer.  I already have a nephew who is a lifer.  I am just happy that he has goals and plans.  I think I found a prince.  Its too early to tell, but we shall see.  I will fill in all on details in a couple months.
> 
> Its funny, just when you think there is no one out there for you, someone comes along and changes your mind.  Wow.



Princes are highly over-rated, Pirates are more fun


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey everybody.   Finally back in PA after the week in Atlanta.....  and now to start doing the DIS catch-up thing.    This is gonna take awhile.


----------



## Funball

ok.. i gotta know. what do you have to catch up on as far as dis goes?  oh i saw the profile you left somewhere on here in one of the singles thread...


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> ok.. i gotta know. what do you have to catch up on as far as dis goes?  oh i saw the profile you left somewhere on here in one of the singles thread...




Basically....  a ton of subscribed threads all over the place....

then I gotta go thru and see what's been happening on the various forums I follow since i've been gone.

Then I have to check into Dis Anonymouse to seek help for my addiction.


It's a viscous circle.  



Oh....  and did the profile scare you?      i'm always horrible at those things.


----------



## Funball

No. it didn’t scare me. and yeah I can tell you were horrible at filling it out….. I filled one out and I don’t know why I am not even single..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Princes are highly over-rated, Pirates are more fun



Awe, you know I luv me some Pirate. . .


----------



## Funball

pirates are good... i like pirates


----------



## DCTooTall




----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, you know I luv me some Pirate. . .



I should post my pirate xmas card on my profile on the other thread..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> pirates are good... i like pirates



Pirates are Bad, that's what makes them more fun than Princes

*P-)*


----------



## CoasterAddict

MICKEY88 said:


> Pirates are Bad, that's what makes them more fun than Princes
> 
> *P-)*



Yep, sometimes bad is good.


----------



## Funball

ok is there a hidden meaning to this pirate thing... ?? maybe i need to be filled in. but pirates are good.. 


hey do any of you watch "modern family"  ?


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> ok is there a hidden meaning to this pirate thing... ?? maybe i need to be filled in. but pirates are good..
> 
> 
> hey do any of you watch "modern family"  ?



nothing hidden, Pirate is about more than the movies, it's a lifestyle/attitude  

a Prince would never send out a Holiday card like this...

a Pirate would, and his Pirate friends would all love it..


----------



## Funball

oooooooh got it..


----------



## Funball

i rented resident evil: afterlfie... anybody seen that?


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> i rented resident evil: afterlfie... anybody seen that?



I Pirated it.... does that count?


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> I Pirated it.... does that count?


 

umm yeah...


----------



## DCTooTall

It's not bad.    it's not the best of the series,   but it's good for a bit of entertainment.


----------



## Funball

yeah..but im confused. who was the dude at the end with the sunglasses that would not die, and the giant dude with the axe thing? did i miss somthing?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning SSC friends.  Just wanted to wish you all a happy and heathy transition to the New Year.  May 2011 be full of life, love, happiness and Magic. . .


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning SSC friends.  Just wanted to wish you all a happy and heathy transition to the New Year.  May 2011 be full of life, love, happiness and Magic. . .



And in my case a years supply of Sudafed.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning SSC friends.  Just wanted to wish you all a happy and heathy transition to the New Year.  May 2011 be full of life, love, happiness and Magic. . .



thanks, wishing you the same...


----------



## Birdman1511

Happy New Year ladies and Gents


----------



## Funball

tlionheart78 said:


> And in my case a years supply of Sudafed.


 

oh do u have that cold that is super bad and lasts for 2 weeks? im sorry if you do!


----------



## Funball




----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning SSC friends.  Just wanted to wish you all a happy and heathy transition to the New Year.  May 2011 be full of life, love, happiness and Magic. . .



Same to you Darcy and everyone else on the boards.


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> oh do u have that cold that is super bad and lasts for 2 weeks? im sorry if you do!



Sad to say, but yeah.  The next two two weeks will feel like two months until I get better. 3:

As for New Years, I hope it's been a great one so far.  I'm staying at a friend's place for th night after four bottles of Smirnoff and champagne.  Will never hit the road after one drop of alcohol.


----------



## Pinkee77

Happy New Yeart to all!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> thanks, wishing you the same...



Still upset with you that you didn't text once last night even after me and the kids and the girls sent pics. . .lol. Talk with you later.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Same to you Darcy and everyone else on the boards.



I totally fell asleep before west coast new year.  My son even called me but I was out like a light after east coast new year. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Still upset with you that you didn't text once last night even after me and the kids and the girls sent pics. . .lol. Talk with you later.



 you sleep thru your son's phonecall, and you are upset with me


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you sleep thru your son's phonecall, and you are upset with me



ROFLMAO. . .I am not really upset, you should know that. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .I am not really upset, you should know that. . .lol.



if i really thought you were, I would have ignored you


----------



## CoasterAddict

Well, about this time next week I should be crossing the marathon finish line... Not that I'm counting, or anything.


----------



## tlionheart78

CoasterAddict said:


> Well, about this time next week I should be crossing the marathon finish line... Not that I'm counting, or anything.



You will provide photos for this right (that is if you can)?  This whole marathon deal has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## CoasterAddict

tlionheart78 said:


> You will provide photos for this right (that is if you can)?  This whole marathon deal has piqued my curiosity.



They have people taking photos thoughout the race. So, I can't post them (unless I decide to buy some), but I can point you towards the link. Or if you're curious about marathon pics in general and not just ones of me, you can probably just check out Disneyworldmarathon.com a few days after the race.


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> yeah..but im confused. who was the dude at the end with the sunglasses that would not die, and the giant dude with the axe thing? did i miss somthing?



  Guy with the glasses was the same one who was behind the desk in the previous movie's conference calls.   Basicaly,   think of him as the head (or one of the primary execs) of Umbrella.

As for the giant dude with the Axe.....   He's just a bad-*** zombie.    Nothing special other than he's big,  undead, and a ***** to kill.



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning SSC friends.  Just wanted to wish you all a happy and heathy transition to the New Year.  May 2011 be full of life, love, happiness and Magic. . .




  Same to you and everyone else.   Happy New Years all!


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning SSC friends.  Just wanted to wish you all a happy and heathy transition to the New Year.  May 2011 be full of life, love, happiness and Magic. . .



We gotta wait til May to be full of life?  Wow, you're getting specific.  Hope you had a great New Year's celebration.  

Happy New Year to everyone here.


----------



## MyMuse

Hmm, I guess one of my resolutions should be keeping my DIS word. 

I *meant* to be on the DIS more, but it didn't happen to work out lately. Then I meant to be on the DIS after I returned home from WDW on Dec 14th and into my holiday shutdown at work and that didn't happen. 

Soooo..here's to keeping my word in 2011! 

I did have a good time at WDW in December, and will be going back to attend D23's Destination D festivies in May; I have yet to decide whether I'm going to fly in a bit early or stay a bit late. 

Anyone have opinions on which way to go? Destination D is May 12-16th. 

I'm also...finally!.. going to Disneyland in August. First visit! I timed it do I can attend D23's Expo. 

HAPPY 2011! 

I hope everyone holidays were great ones.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Guy with the glasses was the same one who was behind the desk in the previous movie's conference calls. Basicaly, think of him as the head (or one of the primary execs) of Umbrella.
> 
> As for the giant dude with the Axe..... He's just a bad-*** zombie. Nothing special other than he's big, undead, and a ***** to kill.


 
ohhh ok got it. i think i might of missed a sequal... hmm oh well.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> We gotta wait til May to be full of life?  Wow, you're getting specific.  Hope you had a great New Year's celebration.
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone here.



Awe, you know me better than that.  Already working on my NY resolution to NOT spend 2011 alone. . .


----------



## Wasre

MyMuse said:


> I did have a good time at WDW in December, and will be going back to attend D23's Destination D festivies in May; I have yet to decide whether I'm going to fly in a bit early or stay a bit late.
> 
> Anyone have opinions on which way to go? Destination D is May 12-16th.



You're asking us if you should go earlier or stay later?  My opinion would be to do both.      Now tell me you weren't expecting at least one of us to reply with that.    I guess it really would depend on what your schedule is like on either side of that trip.  It would also depend on your preference.  Would you want the D23 festivities to be the climax of the trip or the warm-up.


----------



## Funball

BOOooooooo its monday. boo on mondays. if there was a thumbs down smiley i would so put it now...


----------



## ludari

Funball said:


> BOOooooooo its monday. boo on mondays. if there was a thumbs down smiley i would so put it now...



My Monday was okay because I was still on vacation from work.  I do have to go back to work tomorrow so boooo on Tuesday.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, you know me better than that.  Already working on my NY resolution to NOT spend 2011 alone. . .



Me too.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Guy with the glasses was the same one who was behind the desk in the previous movie's conference calls.   Basicaly,   think of him as the head (or one of the primary execs) of Umbrella.
> 
> As for the giant dude with the Axe.....   He's just a bad-*** zombie.    Nothing special other than he's big,  undead, and a ***** to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you and everyone else.   Happy New Years all!



I haven't seen the movies (though I am curious), I am familiar with the Resident Evil game series.  That definitely sounds like Albert Wesker to me.  I found a wiki article if you guys are interested: http://residentevil.wikia.com/Albert_Wesker . No need for reading if you want to look at the pics. 

As for the other guy, I've got no clue


----------



## CoasterAddict

Funball said:


> BOOooooooo its monday. boo on mondays. if there was a thumbs down smiley i would so put it now...



Mondays aren't so bad...especially when you're leaving for WDW on Wednesday morning...


----------



## Funball

CoasterAddict said:


> Mondays aren't so bad...especially when you're leaving for WDW on Wednesday morning...


 
that doesn't effect me, i live 20 min from disneyland. but still monday are bad


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> BOOooooooo its monday. boo on mondays. if there was a thumbs down smiley i would so put it now...



Keep in mind, if it weren't for Mondays...Tuesdays would suck...


----------



## MyMuse

Wasre said:


> You're asking us if you should go earlier or stay later?  My opinion would be to do both.      Now tell me you weren't expecting at least one of us to reply with that.    I guess it really would depend on what your schedule is like on either side of that trip.  It would also depend on your preference.  Would you want the D23 festivities to be the climax of the trip or the warm-up.



LOL! Well, that's true. 

I don't know many here at this point, but I was one of the starters on this thread. 

I don't think I can do both sides of the trip, but I would if I could. 

I'm thinking more and more to stay later...I like the thought of being there when Star Tours reopens and the pagentry that goes with it. I am not wild about being there on Stars Wars weekend...but very happy about Flower & Garden!!


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> Keep in mind, if it weren't for Mondays...Tuesdays would suck...


 

Booo  for Tuesdays also  I dont like anyday of the week *except* for Fridays!


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> Booo  for Tuesdays also  I dont like anyday of the week *except* for Fridays!



not even Saturdays..??


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> I haven't seen the movies (though I am curious), I am familiar with the Resident Evil game series.  That definitely sounds like Albert Wesker to me.  I found a wiki article if you guys are interested: http://residentevil.wikia.com/Albert_Wesker . No need for reading if you want to look at the pics.
> 
> As for the other guy, I've got no clue



From reading the "other media" section of the link and the description of the movie,    it sounds like "the other guy" was the Executioner.



Funball said:


> Booo  for Tuesdays also  I dont like anyday of the week *except* for Fridays!



 I'm not a big fan of Thursdays.

  I never could get the hang of Thursdays.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> not even Saturdays..??



I LOVE Saturdays. . .there is the "last day of work" before it, and another "day off" after it.  Of course this theory only works if I DON'T have weekend call. . .which I unfortunately do this weekend. . .UGH. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I LOVE Saturdays. . .there is the "last day of work" before it, and another "day off" after it.  Of course this theory only works if I DON'T have weekend call. . .which I unfortunately do this weekend. . .UGH. . .



I love any day that I wake up breathing...


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> not even Saturdays..??


 

oh i like those..


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> oh i like those..



I dont like anyday of the week except for Fridays!

LOL.. Ok make up your mind


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I dont like anyday of the week except for Fridays!
> 
> LOL.. Ok make up your mind




Um....  She did.   And then she changed it.   She's a woman,  you should be used to those sort of things.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Um....  She did.   And then she changed it.   She's a woman,  you should be used to those sort of things.



Ohhhhhhhhh!  I love it when people toss gasoline into a fire!!


----------



## ludari

Just thought I check in to see how things are going.  What's new and exciting everyone?


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Um.... She did. And then she changed it. She's a woman, you should be used to those sort of things.


 


tlionheart78 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh! I love it when people toss gasoline into a fire!!


 

dc ur too funny!!!!   i forgot saturday was a day..to me its a mini vacation away from life!  and thank you for saying i am a woman, i appreciate that.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Just thought I check in to see how things are going.  What's new and exciting everyone?



Somebody is tossing gasoline into a fire. . .kinda scary. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I dont like anyday of the week except for Fridays!
> 
> LOL.. Ok make up your mind



Yeah, we are girls and we love to change our minds. . .it works for us. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, we are girls and we love to change our minds. . .it works for us. . .lol.



and drives men crazy,

do you know why men die at a younger age than women


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Somebody is tossing gasoline into a fire. . .kinda scary. . .lol.



but the element of danger adds to the excitement.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> but the element of danger adds to the excitement.



Being someone who skydives, I get that. . .lol. Wow, that is just scary. . .lol.


----------



## flrose

Can I join the fun here?  I've been lurking around for a while.  Well, ever since I broke up with the BF who totally didn't "get" my love of Disney and I decided the next man in my life "has" to get it!  Or at least tolerate it.  
My name is RoseMary and I live in Jacksonville, Fl, so I'm about 2 1/2hrs from my favorite place in the world.  My birth certificate says I'm 54 but, I think it's a mistake.  I was talking to someone at my job recently and when I said how old I was she wanted proof.   she didn't think I was even 50 yet.  Maybe she was trying to make me feel good.  So, anyway this looks like it might be a fun place to hang out.  I use to hang on the YaYa Thread on the Community Board but, we had to relocate due to some issues on the DIS a while back.  During the day I sneak on here from work and can't always see the smilies so sometimes I may not "get" some things at first.  
Well, that's about it for me for now.  Probably TMI but, yeah I talk too much sometimes.


----------



## Funball

well...ta-DA! look who royally might of messed up her relantionship with her bf

if only i could control my emotional angry outbursts. but then again i am woman .. so hear me roar and nag and complain!


----------



## Uuaww

See I am a special breed.  I really love traveling... I MEAN I REALLLLLLLLY LOVE TRAVELING.  Why can't a princess just get that?  I am young, not attached to anything and just want to see stuff.  I have lived in Australia, California, Maryland and Virgin Island in the last 5 years.  I have visited South Africa, Dominca, St. Martin, EVERYWHERE in the US.

I like to constantly go go go.  My latest?  I a trip planned with my friend to Spain and Morocco for Feb 1-8.  When did we decide this?  about 4 days ago.  Tickets purchased, bring it on.


So girls, do you like traveling? or do you REALLY like traveling.  Only the later needs apply.

On tap for 2011: Baton Rouge/New Orleans, Peru, Montreal and probably San Francisco.

Rant over. Traveling princess wanted still.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wow....  don't get over here for a whole day,  and look at all the crap I gotta reply too.   



tlionheart78 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh!  I love it when people toss gasoline into a fire!!



  I live up north.  I was cold.   



ludari said:


> Just thought I check in to see how things are going.  What's new and exciting everyone?



  Not a whole lot here.    Work is entering it's crazy beginning of the year stage when everything that's been on hold for the past month because of holidays starts hitting rapid fire.       Fun times indeed.

Oh!   and I've officially hit the 2months and counting till I make it to Florida stage.   I even managed to do some juggling to allow me to probably make it to the World at least 1 day while i'm down there.



Funball said:


> dc ur too funny!!!!   i forgot saturday was a day..to me its a mini vacation away from life!  and thank you for saying i am a woman, i appreciate that.



  Well,   You were either a woman,   or a really effeminate man.   I figured it was a safe bet either way.   



nurse.darcy said:


> Somebody is tossing gasoline into a fire. . .kinda scary. . .lol.



 Why scary?    I think we have enough pixie dust around here that we can keep the fire contained.  



MICKEY88 said:


> and drives men crazy,
> 
> do you know why men die at a younger age than women



  Cause you are 100 times more likely to hear the words "Hey, check this out!" come out of a Man then a woman?      



flrose said:


> Can I join the fun here?  I've been lurking around for a while.  Well, ever since I broke up with the BF who totally didn't "get" my love of Disney and I decided the next man in my life "has" to get it!  Or at least tolerate it.
> My name is RoseMary and I live in Jacksonville, Fl, so I'm about 2 1/2hrs from my favorite place in the world.  My birth certificate says I'm 54 but, I think it's a mistake.  I was talking to someone at my job recently and when I said how old I was she wanted proof.   she didn't think I was even 50 yet.  Maybe she was trying to make me feel good.  So, anyway this looks like it might be a fun place to hang out.  I use to hang on the YaYa Thread on the Community Board but, we had to relocate due to some issues on the DIS a while back.  During the day I sneak on here from work and can't always see the smilies so sometimes I may not "get" some things at first.
> Well, that's about it for me for now.  Probably TMI but, yeah I talk too much sometimes.



     We don't bite...

...unless you ask.         Feel free to jump into the conversation.  We are a pretty friendly bunch.



Funball said:


> well...ta-DA! look who royally might of messed up her relantionship with her bf
> 
> if only i could control my emotional angry outbursts. but then again i am woman .. so hear me roar and nag and complain!




          Well,   I guess it's a good thing you decided to join our little crew here.   Lot of singles here to keep you company.

Oh...  and his loss.


----------



## MICKEY88

> Originally Posted by MICKEY88
> and drives men crazy,
> 
> do you know why men die at a younger age than women
> Cause you are 100 times more likely to hear the words "Hey, check this out!" come out of a Man then a woman?



good answer but not the one I was looking for..

the reason men die at a younger age than women...is because they want to...


----------



## Pinkee77

No one told me you started a campfire.  I love campfires!  Did anyone bring marshmallows?

And I always thought that men died sooner because......well you know the saying...."women cry and men have heart attacks".


----------



## Pinkee77

Funball said:


> if only i could control my emotional angry outbursts. but then again i am woman .. so hear me roar and nag and complain!



See? We let it out then move on.  It's heathier than holding it in.  Nothin wrong with that.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Wow.... don't get over here for a whole day, and look at all the crap I gotta reply too.
> 
> 
> 
> I live up north. I was cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot here. Work is entering it's crazy beginning of the year stage when everything that's been on hold for the past month because of holidays starts hitting rapid fire. Fun times indeed.
> 
> Oh! and I've officially hit the 2months and counting till I make it to Florida stage. I even managed to do some juggling to allow me to probably make it to the World at least 1 day while i'm down there.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, You were either a woman, or a really effeminate man. I figured it was a safe bet either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Why scary? I think we have enough pixie dust around here that we can keep the fire contained.
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you are 100 times more likely to hear the words "Hey, check this out!" come out of a Man then a woman?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't bite...
> 
> ...unless you ask.  Feel free to jump into the conversation. We are a pretty friendly bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess it's a good thing you decided to join our little crew here. Lot of singles here to keep you company.
> 
> Oh... and his loss.


 
Well know..i think I am starting to get back in his good graces again we are not broken upbut he has me in the dog house for sure! 




Pinkee77 said:


> See? We let it out then move on. It's heathier than holding it in. Nothin wrong with that.


 
Yeah except when you do it on the phone to your BF and then when he is in midsentence you hang up on him cause you thought that made you look awesome but really it doesnt, it just puts you in the dog house with him.


----------



## Pinkee77

Yeah except when you do it on the phone to your BF and then when he is in midsentence you hang up on him cause you thought that made you look awesome but really it doesnt, it just puts you in the dog house with him.[/QUOTE]

That all depends on what he was saying when you hung up. 

I hear ya though.  Part of a good relationship is learning how to argue.  If it's meant to be, it will work out.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Uuaww said:


> See I am a special breed.  I really love traveling... I MEAN I REALLLLLLLLY LOVE TRAVELING.  Why can't a princess just get that?  I am young, not attached to anything and just want to see stuff.  I have lived in Australia, California, Maryland and Virgin Island in the last 5 years.  I have visited South Africa, Dominca, St. Martin, EVERYWHERE in the US.
> 
> I like to constantly go go go.  My latest?  I a trip planned with my friend to Spain and Morocco for Feb 1-8.  When did we decide this?  about 4 days ago.  Tickets purchased, bring it on.
> 
> 
> So girls, do you like traveling? or do you REALLY like traveling.  Only the later needs apply.
> 
> On tap for 2011: Baton Rouge/New Orleans, Peru, Montreal and probably San Francisco.
> 
> Rant over. Traveling princess wanted still.



Are you kidding me? There are tons of princesses who love to travel! By the time I was 17 years old I had been to 15 different countries. By now almost four years later I have revisited some and been to about 4 new ones (new to me and not the world of course). I have many friends (all female) who have either been to more places than I have or stayed longer/lived in more places than I have. I guess all the princesses you meet are homebodies or they don't trust you to get attached to things like them, which is kind of what you want in a guy you want to be with. If he's not attached to you then what's the point? Did you ever invite these princesses on trips with you or did you just ditch them?

Also, trips cost money and some people only travel in certain financial conditions. Some love backpacking and do all sorts of money saving traveling. Other people love the expensive way to do it.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Being someone who skydives, I get that. . .lol. Wow, that is just scary. . .lol.



You skydive?  I've done that once last year and loved it.


----------



## Funball

Pinkee77 said:


> Yeah except when you do it on the phone to your BF and then when he is in midsentence you hang up on him cause you thought that made you look awesome but really it doesnt, it just puts you in the dog house with him.


 
That all depends on what he was saying when you hung up. 

I hear ya though. Part of a good relationship is learning how to argue. If it's meant to be, it will work out.[/QUOTE]


exactly.....


----------



## Uuaww

TinkerMouse said:


> Are you kidding me? There are tons of princesses who love to travel! By the time I was 17 years old I had been to 15 different countries. By now almost four years later I have revisited some and been to about 4 new ones (new to me and not the world of course). I have many friends (all female) who have either been to more places than I have or stayed longer/lived in more places than I have. I guess all the princesses you meet are homebodies or they don't trust you to get attached to things like them, which is kind of what you want in a guy you want to be with. If he's not attached to you then what's the point? Did you ever invite these princesses on trips with you or did you just ditch them?
> 
> Also, trips cost money and some people only travel in certain financial conditions. Some love backpacking and do all sorts of money saving traveling. Other people love the expensive way to do it.



my ex hated traveling... or she only wanted to go to places she had been before.  Not very adventurous.  It was actually one of the main reasons we broke up.  I go everywhere but ended up either traveling by myself or going with friends.  I end up traveling  every month or two and her not wanting to join me made me realize we weren't right.  This is the 2nd ex I've had like this.  

So I am looking out for a new one, must love traveling.   I am more of a hotel than backpacker btw and have NEVER ditched a travel companion.


----------



## Funball

soo my bf snapped my last wire last night.. anyhow what he did is not important as i told him he has options of changing or not changing.. if he chooses to change we will work on this gliche in our relantsionship--if he doesn't change then i will be seeking brighter pastures...


----------



## Pinkee77

Funball said:


> soo my bf snapped my last wire last night.. anyhow what he did is not important as i told him he has options of changing or not changing.. if he chooses to change we will work on this gliche in our relantsionship--if he doesn't change then i will be seeking brighter pastures...



Oof.  Hang in there girl.


----------



## Kfyr23

Funball said:


> Booo  for Tuesdays also  I dont like anyday of the week *except* for Fridays!



Thats why I love my job its work then my weekend every three days I have two weekends every week.


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> soo my bf snapped my last wire last night.. anyhow what he did is not important as i told him he has options of changing or not changing.. if he chooses to change we will work on this gliche in our relantsionship--if he doesn't change then i will be seeking brighter pastures...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> You skydive?  I've done that once last year and loved it.



Why yes I do, but it has been about 3 years since I have jumped.  I have over 2500 skydives and did have my own equipment. My skydiving buddies are planning to take me to renew my skydiving license for my 50th birthday.


----------



## Funball

Pinkee77 said:


> Oof. Hang in there girl.


 

Yep I am. I actually am in a good mood today probably due to the awesome night visit to Disneyland I had yesterday ..oh yes I am a PAP for Disneyland/DCA. ..anyhow I am going again tonight cause they have electronica going on and I want to shake what my momma gave me, and maybe have one of those awesome glowjiotsfyi they are like $11 at California adventure 

anyhow i think he will change and not take the lesser road, cause that would be just stupid--he would then never get me back if he does that.


----------



## TinkerMouse

Uuaww said:


> my ex hated traveling... or she only wanted to go to places she had been before.  Not very adventurous.  It was actually one of the main reasons we broke up.  I go everywhere but ended up either traveling by myself or going with friends.  I end up traveling  every month or two and her not wanting to join me made me realize we weren't right.  This is the 2nd ex I've had like this.
> 
> So I am looking out for a new one, must love traveling.   I am more of a hotel than backpacker btw and have NEVER ditched a travel companion.



Ok, in that case these two exes sound like homebodies. They could also be just plain afraid of adventure. Where do you meet these people? That could be your problem. 

You'll usually always find travelers in the international groups. How do you find "international" people, you ask? School and school clubs. Cultural events and restaurants. Someone being excited to try the food of a different country or culture is a very good sign that they might love to travel. Someone speaking multiple languages is a good sign that they might love to travel. Someone having magnets, key chains and other paraphernalia with different cities or countries on it is yet another sign that they love to travel. Some travelers know practically everything about where they've been and want to go while others don't know much but just want to take chances and go anyway. Some people really want to travel but don't have the proper means so a friend like you who has already got a trip planned and wants someone to accompany him make them get up and go.

Now some people could develop a love for travelling but those people need to be shown how amazing it is first by small trips that gradually get big. Start off with a local cruise, a quick out of state trip and eventually you could get to a multi-week cruise in a different continent or one of those month stays in an Asian country because it's cheaper if you do a month or longer. Yes, other people are homebodies and "fraidy cats" like your two exes so there is no hope for them.

Most of my friends speak at least two languages and a nice amount of them have ties in other countries so I find it strange that you can't find even one travelling princess when even my mom and myself are two.


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey guys, I was thinking....  (Ya.. hard to believe I know).....


But,  Since we've entered the new year,    and peoples schedules should be starting to return to normal.....   Do we want to try another Skype meet sometime in the new future?

  I also noticed that Skype recently updated,    and at least on the Windows side,    Group cam chat is now available too.


----------



## Pinkee77

I'm game.


----------



## NJDiva

Uuaww said:


> See I am a special breed.  I really love traveling... I MEAN I REALLLLLLLLY LOVE TRAVELING.  Why can't a princess just get that?  I am young, not attached to anything and just want to see stuff.  I have lived in Australia, California, Maryland and Virgin Island in the last 5 years.  I have visited South Africa, Dominca, St. Martin, EVERYWHERE in the US.
> 
> I like to constantly go go go.  My latest?  I a trip planned with my friend to Spain and Morocco for Feb 1-8.  When did we decide this?  about 4 days ago.  Tickets purchased, bring it on.
> 
> 
> So girls, do you like traveling? or do you REALLY like traveling.  Only the later needs apply.
> 
> On tap for 2011: Baton Rouge/New Orleans, Peru, Montreal and probably San Francisco.
> 
> Rant over. Traveling princess wanted still.



ok, see you have no idea what you have started...I LOVE TO TRAVEL!!! Like if I had more vacation time and a neverending bank account I would never be home. I just took a trip to Egypt last year and it was awesome. we're (my aunt and I) looking to do the Mediterranean next year so I get your love for travel. I do a lot of traveling alone and my mother doesn't get that. I love to see the world and try new things. your trip to San Fran will be great (my bff used to live there). Would love to hear about your Spain trip when you come back, it's on the list of places to go.


----------



## TinkerMouse

The Mediterranean is so much fun! My mom and I did the 11-night Mediterranean cruise on the Disney Magic in May as an early 21st birthday celebration for me and we loved it. Our favorite port was Corsica. First of all, the entire island just smells terrific. The people were all very nice too. I also got to play translator when some of the locals needed a bit of help talking to our group. It was funny because one of the honey farmers was trying to explain something to us then in French he said that he wished someone in the group spoke French but that he knew no one could so then I said in French that I could which got a nice reaction out of him so he gave me some free stuff at the end for helping him. 
We only got to spend a day in Barcelona but we liked it. We plan to go back eventually. The Spain people are kind of rude though, at least by American standards. They stare (kind of glare) and shove you/cut you in line as if there is nothing wrong with that. It's an irritatingly aggressive culture so I hope that the rest of Spain and the Spanish people elsewhere like in Madrid aren't like that.


----------



## NJDiva

TinkerMouse said:


> Are you kidding me? There are tons of princesses who love to travel! By the time I was 17 years old I had been to 15 different countries. By now almost four years later I have revisited some and been to about 4 new ones (new to me and not the world of course). I have many friends (all female) who have either been to more places than I have or stayed longer/lived in more places than I have. I guess all the princesses you meet are homebodies or they don't trust you to get attached to things like them, which is kind of what you want in a guy you want to be with. If he's not attached to you then what's the point? Did you ever invite these princesses on trips with you or did you just ditch them?
> 
> Also, trips cost money and some people only travel in certain financial conditions. Some love backpacking and do all sorts of money saving traveling. Other people love the expensive way to do it.



totally agree with you. I'm one of them! by the time I was 21 I had done the entire east coast and been to the UK...not as exciting as your 15 countries but it's totally what you get out of the experience. I don't think I could be a "homebody" it's nice to come home and relax but it's amazing to go and experience the world. I have to say I'm the hotel chick as opposed to backpacking (sorry, that's the Diva in me coming out)....


----------



## TinkerMouse

NJDiva said:


> totally agree with you. I'm one of them! by the time I was 21 I had done the entire east coast and been to the UK...not as exciting as your 15 countries but it's totally what you get out of the experience. I don't think I could be a "homebody" it's nice to come home and relax but it's amazing to go and experience the world. I have to say I'm the hotel chick as opposed to backpacking (sorry, that's the Diva in me coming out)....



I know what you mean! 
I know people who have backpacked and people who want to but I am not either kind. If somebody pursuaded me enough I guess I could. *I'm not a snob or anything, I just like cleanliness and I don't like bugs.* Hitch hiking also freaks me out, though many backpackers get super discounted train tickets (at least the ones in Europe). 

I had to stay in a motel in France for a night back in '05 with People to People Student Ambassadors and it was scary. There was a BIG hole in the shower, and while showering I just kept staring at it hoping nothing would crawl out of the darkness and get me. Ants tried to attack my iPod when I put it down on the desk, but I saved it before they reached it.  The restaurant's floor was also crawling with ants under all the tables. I am NOT a big fan of motels.

Your adventures sound exciting to me! I have never been to the UK. I've lived on the east coast most of my life and have done numerous trips up and down but I've never been to the 5 states at the very top (Maine and the little ones except Massachusetts).


----------



## ludari

I enjoy both backpacking and staying in hotels.  I am an avid backpacker and hiker and my backpacking experiences usually involve being out in the wilderness and not near any people or cities.  That's backpacking to me although I've always wanted to try to backpack across Europe.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Why yes I do, but it has been about 3 years since I have jumped.  I have over 2500 skydives and did have my own equipment. My skydiving buddies are planning to take me to renew my skydiving license for my 50th birthday.



You Rock Darcy!  Last year I did a tandem skydive and I loved it.  I was thinking about getting my skydiving license but since the closest skydiving place is Lake Perris I didn't want to have to drive so far to skydive.  I think at the moment I'll just stick with scuba diving and my other hobbies.


----------



## TinkerMouse

ludari said:


> I enjoy both backpacking and staying in hotels.  I am an avid backpacker and hiker and my backpacking experiences usually involve being out in the wilderness and not near any people or cities.  That's backpacking to me although I've always wanted to try to backpack across Europe.



So really you're a hiker and camper? Generally when I've heard the term backpacker it usually refers to a type of travelling tourist, but I guess since nature hikes and camping trips require backpacks too the term works whatever way.


----------



## ludari

TinkerMouse said:


> So really you're a hiker and camper? Generally when I've heard the term backpacker it usually refers to a type of travelling tourist, but I guess since nature hikes and camping trips require backpacks too the term works whatever way.



Yes, I'm a hiker and camper and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## TinkerMouse

How often do you get to go camping?


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> You Rock Darcy!  Last year I did a tandem skydive and I loved it.  I was thinking about getting my skydiving license but since the closest skydiving place is Lake Perris I didn't want to have to drive so far to skydive.  I think at the moment I'll just stick with scuba diving and my other hobbies.



Perris and Elsinore are AWESOME for getting your license.  I got mine at Elsinore.  Have done many skydives at Perris.  These are great and VERY WELL PRACTICED places to learn. One of the competitions that I was involved in was at Perris.  Both of these venues have great landing spots and really great crews helping you out.  You cannot go wrong with either of these.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hey guys, I was thinking....  (Ya.. hard to believe I know).....
> 
> 
> But,  Since we've entered the new year,    and peoples schedules should be starting to return to normal.....   Do we want to try another Skype meet sometime in the new future?
> 
> I also noticed that Skype recently updated,    and at least on the Windows side,    Group cam chat is now available too.



DC, just post one that you are planning on this page.  I think we will get more takers.  I will try to get up to speed. . .lol.


----------



## Uuaww

I'll do a trip report of my time in Spain and Morocco if people want to hear about it.  I have to take a ton of pictures.

Tinkermouse- small trips to other states aren't reallllly an option for me (see location); but we did start easy! we went to my hometown (which is SF) where there was no unknown b/c I knew everything and she still was a wet blanket... ANYWAYS, meeting people isn't as easy for me on my rock, kinda a "know everyone" place.  When I move back to the states I'll take more of your advice.

NJDiva- agreed, I don't like tenting it, I like my nice hostal or hotel.  I would love to go to the UK but never have.  On my list though.


----------



## NJDiva

Uuaww said:


> I'll do a trip report of my time in Spain and Morocco if people want to hear about it.  I have to take a ton of pictures.
> 
> Tinkermouse- small trips to other states aren't reallllly an option for me (see location); but we did start easy! we went to my hometown (which is SF) where there was no unknown b/c I knew everything and she still was a wet blanket... ANYWAYS, meeting people isn't as easy for me on my rock, kinda a "know everyone" place.  When I move back to the states I'll take more of your advice.
> 
> NJDiva- agreed, I don't like tenting it, I like my nice hostal or hotel.  I would love to go to the UK but never have.  On my list though.



I was in the UK when I was 17 and it was such a great trip. I took over *800 *pictures in Egypt and in the last year and a half I've been to WDW 5 times and have over 1400 pictures. my bff won't let me scrapbook all 1400 pictures so I have to do some major editing...


----------



## ludari

TinkerMouse said:


> How often do you get to go camping?



I usually go camping as often as I can but I have a couple of standing trips that I do each year.  Do you camp?


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Perris and Elsinore are AWESOME for getting your license.  I got mine at Elsinore.  Have done many skydives at Perris.  These are great and VERY WELL PRACTICED places to learn. One of the competitions that I was involved in was at Perris.  Both of these venues have great landing spots and really great crews helping you out.  You cannot go wrong with either of these.



I really liked the company I used at Perris.  They where professional and fun but it's the long drive to/from my place and Perris that I didn't really care for.


----------



## Funball

ok so like i been really doing my TR like mad lately.. and to me they are more like visits. netherless i been posting about each time i go .. and so if you care to read you can find the link in my sig! THe very 1st post was from like last year with the mother/daughter visit i put together.. anyhow underneath all that is a table of contents and it shows the links to the 3 recent (like in the last week) visits i have done...   they are not long, they are not novel length, just short and sweet and some may have photos!!


anyhow how other then that i am doing great... my BF really listend to what i had to say in a email--so i am hoping i opened his eyes ..

anyhow ta-ta for now!  hope you all are having a great saturday!


----------



## tlionheart78

Man, with all of this talk of traveling, you all want me to break out of my New Year's resolution.  But that aside, I can't wait until my budget's set so the next trip I take will finally have it's own travel report.  That'll be some time off though...


----------



## Funball

ok check this out..just made this for my friend jenn...







this was not easy.. it was kinda difficult


----------



## Funball

ok so anyhow.. don't hate me...BUT i'm going to disneyland today...haahaahaa


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> ok check this out..just made this for my friend jenn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was not easy.. it was kinda difficult



This is awesome!  Question is what was the difficult part?  Malificent's horns, I bet.


----------



## Funball

umm yep tha was it! ha ha i had to cut and paste the horns on. then it wasn't quite exact with the face cause i pieced it together after i had word filled it.. so yeah


----------



## sara2526

well its definitely cool!!


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

Uuaww said:


> See I am a special breed.  I really love traveling... I MEAN I REALLLLLLLLY LOVE TRAVELING.  Why can't a princess just get that?  I am young, not attached to anything and just want to see stuff.  I have lived in Australia, California, Maryland and Virgin Island in the last 5 years.  I have visited South Africa, Dominca, St. Martin, EVERYWHERE in the US.
> 
> I like to constantly go go go.  My latest?  I a trip planned with my friend to Spain and Morocco for Feb 1-8.  When did we decide this?  about 4 days ago.  Tickets purchased, bring it on.
> 
> 
> So girls, do you like traveling? or do you REALLY like traveling.  Only the later needs apply.
> 
> 
> Rant over. Traveling princess wanted still.





Totally looking for a travel buddy - what part of Spain and Morocco are you going to?


----------



## ludari

Being single I was thinking about purchasing a DL annual season pass.  How many of you single people have an annual season pass at either DL or WDW?


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Being single I was thinking about purchasing a DL annual season pass.  How many of you single people have an annual season pass at either DL or WDW?



I have WDW annual pass.  I have had DL annual pass for years. This is only the 2nd year I haven't renewed DL ap.


----------



## Funball

i got the worst bad news yesterday.... .. i cant say it here on the boards.. . but its super sad.. and i dont know what to do..


----------



## MICKEY88

ludari said:


> Being single I was thinking about purchasing a DL annual season pass.  How many of you single people have an annual season pass at either DL or WDW?



I have an AP for WDW and I live 1023.1 miles away..


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> i got the worst bad news yesterday.... .. i cant say it here on the boards.. . but its super sad.. and i dont know what to do..



feel free to PM me if ya wanna talk


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I have an AP for WDW and I live 1023.1 miles away..



i plan on getting an AP for WDW in November when I go down again and have the money for it....  and I live (approx.. according to Google maps), 946 miles away.


----------



## DCTooTall

*UPCOMING SKYPE MEET!* 

Hey guys,    

   It's time for our first Skype meet of the new year.  Last year's first meet went pretty well,   so I'm thinking we shall do it again.   We've also had quite a few people join the group since our last meet,   so it will be interesting to see how this goes.

i'm thinking we can shoot for this Sunday at 4pm eastern.   The 4pm time frame seemed to work nicely last time as it wasn't too early for our West coast peeps to join in the festivities.


If you haven't already,    please feel free to add me to your Skype account.   DCTooTall.    I'm happy to act as the point person again in getting everybody together into the main conversation.

I've also noticed that the latest Skype update now allows for group video chat,   so we can even try and get everybody into a video chat this time.


Any questions... feel free to ask.

And don't forget to have your supply of tastey beverages nearby!   Meets are so much more fun when you can drink with your friends!


----------



## flrose

I've had a WDW annual pass for a couple years now.  Living so close by the parks and having so many friends from the boards it's been nice to just hop on down and meet up with my internet buddies.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> i plan on getting an AP for WDW in November when I go down again and have the money for it....  and I live (approx.. according to Google maps), 946 miles away.



yep, you are about 1.5 hours south of me


----------



## ludari

Thanks for the advice about the AP.  Looks like I'll be getting one for DL soon.


----------



## MICKEY88

ludari said:


> Thanks for the advice about the AP.  Looks like I'll be getting one for DL soon.



being a California resident, I believe you have the  benefit of being able to buy your Ap on the installment plan


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> *UPCOMING SKYPE MEET!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> It's time for our first Skype meet of the new year.  Last year's first meet went pretty well,   so I'm thinking we shall do it again.   We've also had quite a few people join the group since our last meet,   so it will be interesting to see how this goes.
> 
> i'm thinking we can shoot for this Sunday at 4pm eastern.   The 4pm time frame seemed to work nicely last time as it wasn't too early for our West coast peeps to join in the festivities.
> 
> 
> If you haven't already,    please feel free to add me to your Skype account.   DCTooTall.    I'm happy to act as the point person again in getting everybody together into the main conversation.
> 
> I've also noticed that the latest Skype update now allows for group video chat,   so we can even try and get everybody into a video chat this time.
> 
> 
> Any questions... feel free to ask.
> 
> And don't forget to have your supply of tastey beverages nearby!   Meets are so much more fun when you can drink with your friends!



Certainly good news on this end, DC.  As for the video chat, I'm all for it.  Looks like I'm gonna have to give in and finally get a webcam for this.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> i plan on getting an AP for WDW in November when I go down again and have the money for it....  and I live (approx.. according to Google maps), 946 miles away.



Whatever, I was living in Las Vegas when I got my first WDW AP.  But I came here several times a year.  The pass paid for it after the first two trips. The second year I also got Tables in Wonderland to make dining and drinking 20% cheaper. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> *UPCOMING SKYPE MEET!*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> It's time for our first Skype meet of the new year.  Last year's first meet went pretty well,   so I'm thinking we shall do it again.   We've also had quite a few people join the group since our last meet,   so it will be interesting to see how this goes.
> 
> i'm thinking we can shoot for this Sunday at 4pm eastern.   The 4pm time frame seemed to work nicely last time as it wasn't too early for our West coast peeps to join in the festivities.
> 
> 
> If you haven't already,    please feel free to add me to your Skype account.   DCTooTall.    I'm happy to act as the point person again in getting everybody together into the main conversation.
> 
> I've also noticed that the latest Skype update now allows for group video chat,   so we can even try and get everybody into a video chat this time.
> 
> 
> Any questions... feel free to ask.
> 
> And don't forget to have your supply of tastey beverages nearby!   Meets are so much more fun when you can drink with your friends!



Okay, so I can't find my mic, but I will go get one. . .no biggie and the web cam is built into my computer so hey, I guess I will be up for video chat. . .SWEET. Now I gotta go download the latest Skype update. . .lol.


----------



## ludari

MICKEY88 said:


> being a California resident, I believe you have the  benefit of being able to buy your Ap on the installment plan



Thanks, but since I will be purchasing my annual pass from my company in order to save a few bucks this option is not available.


----------



## MedicGoofy

Good Morning everyone!!!

So, before I go jumping on everyone's toes (or ears), is this a group for everyone?

I am looking at meeting some fellow Disney lovers....some people that I could potentially meet up with if ever a single trip for me came up....which will

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## ludari

MedicGoofy said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> So, before I go jumping on everyone's toes (or ears), is this a group for everyone?
> 
> I am looking at meeting some fellow Disney lovers....some people that I could potentially meet up with if ever a single trip for me came up....which will
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!



Welcome.  Yes, it's open to everyone.  I'm somewhat new myself and plan on using this site to arrange a potential meet up on my next solo trip.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## ludari

Mousecreant said:


> Hey everyone my name is Tyler and decided to branch out and find some people that have the same passion as me, all things Disney. I hope to be an active member of these boards and have a lot of experience with the parks I have been going every year since I was four most of the time going multiples times a year, last year I went five times and yet I still haven't purchased an AP because I have not found that special someone yet.



Welcome Tyler.  Five times and you don't have an AP?  You could have saved a lot of cash if you had an AP.  I brought up this very topic a few messages ago and I was a little apprehensive about purchasing an AP but I've changed my mind.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## DCTooTall

MedicGoofy said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> 
> So, before I go jumping on everyone's toes (or ears), is this a group for everyone?
> 
> I am looking at meeting some fellow Disney lovers....some people that I could potentially meet up with if ever a single trip for me came up....which will
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!





Mousecreant said:


> Hey everyone my name is Tyler and decided to branch out and find some people that have the same passion as me, all things Disney. I hope to be an active member of these boards and have a lot of experience with the parks I have been going every year since I was four most of the time going multiples times a year, last year I went five times and yet I still haven't purchased an AP because I have not found that special someone yet.



  

In case you couldn't tell...    to the group!   We always enjoy bringing more people to the party!


----------



## ludari

Mousecreant said:


> Well last year I volunteered for the Give a Day Get a Day promotion they had going and you could just add days to that at a discounted price so I really only payed for 3 tickets but because of the Florida Annual Pay AP I think its about time to break down and reap some of the benefits.



Sounds like a plan.  I just purchased my AP this morning so I can't wait to use it.  Maybe this weekend....


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I just purchased my AP this morning so I can't wait to use it.  Maybe this weekend....



I am sorry sweetie, I have to laugh a little.  You are about 20 to 30 minutes from DLR and you just now purchased an annual pass.  I lived in Redondo Beach for 20 years. . .I watched them put the new overpasses and such in and up until 2 years ago I had a deluxe annual pass every year because my son and I would use DL and DLR as our "community park". It would take me 25 minutes from "the village" to the Mickey and Friends parking structure.  I loved that drive.  The diamond lanes make it an easy go if you are taking a friend along. . .lol. (For those of you that are not from Southern California, please note that it can take an hour or more to go 20 miles, so when we say a 20 to 30 minute drive, that is a relatively short one.)

P.S., I wasn't laughing at you. . .just capturing fond memories, which put a smile on my face and made me giggle just a little.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sorry sweetie, I have to laugh a little.  You are about 20 to 30 minutes from DLR and you just now purchased an annual pass.  I lived in Redondo Beach for 20 years. . .I watched them put the new overpasses and such in and up until 2 years ago I had a deluxe annual pass every year because my son and I would use DL and DLR as our "community park". It would take me 25 minutes from "the village" to the Mickey and Friends parking structure.  I loved that drive.  The diamond lanes make it an easy go if you are taking a friend along. . .lol. (For those of you that are not from Southern California, please note that it can take an hour or more to go 20 miles, so when we say a 20 to 30 minute drive, that is a relatively short one.)
> 
> P.S., I wasn't laughing at you. . .just capturing fond memories, which put a smile on my face and made me giggle just a little.



So happy I brought back some memories for you and of course being able to make you giggle because that's what it's all about.  Yeah, I should have purchased an AP many years ago and I'm not sure why I waited so long but so very happy I decided to get one.


----------



## rippev

I will introduce myself to everyone in here as well! My name is Todd!


----------



## MICKEY88

ludari said:


> Sounds like a plan.  I just purchased my AP this morning so I can't wait to use it.  Maybe this weekend....



congrats !!

I love having an AP, I just wish I didn't have a 1000 mile commute to WDW.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> congrats !!
> 
> I love having an AP, I just wish I didn't have a 1000 mile commute to WDW.



Your daughter did offer her spare room to you WHEN you do finally decide you are just going to move.  Then you wouldn't be 1000 miles away. . .lol.


----------



## ctnurse

I wish I was in WDW now.....I have tons of snow at my house!!!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## ctnurse

Mousecreant said:


> The most snow I see living in FL is the fake snow at WDW :-D



Rub it in!!! There is a least a foot or more outside.  At least I'll be in Mexico soon!!! Not going back to WDW till August I think! I have a room ressie in August


----------



## MedicGoofy

Thanks for the warm welcomes!!

I am wishing today that I was in Disney instead of sitting at home, staring out my window, looking at more than a FOOT of white fluffy stuff that fell sometime during the night.  UNREAL!!  OK, I know it's winter and here in Canada we get that stuff....but I just wanna be somewhere warm.

I am very jealous of all you who live so nice and close to 'the mouse'.  Must be GREAT to be able to pop on over for a couple of days or day.  Being close to 1300 miles away....it is definitely a planned trip


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## flrose

Tyler, no need to wait on a special someone to buy an AP.  You may just find that someone while visiting the parks.  

Now is probably not the time to be jealous of those of us living in Fl as we have the freezing temps, just not the flaky white stuff.  We do have the sun which is great BUT, I've heard many from the colder states agree that cold in Fl is much different than up north.  We seem to get a damper cold.  
ANYWAY, it's COLD here.  31 with a wind chill of 23 in my area of N Fl.


----------



## willonlyflytodisney

flrose said:


> Tyler, no need to wait on a special someone to buy an AP.  You may just find that someone while visiting the parks.
> 
> Now is probably not the time to be jealous of those of us living in Fl as we have the freezing temps, just not the flaky white stuff.  We do have the sun which is great BUT, I've heard many from the colder states agree that cold in Fl is much different than up north.  We seem to get a damper cold.
> ANYWAY, it's COLD here.  31 with a wind chill of 23 in my area of N Fl.



WHAT!?

Sorry - I've been a lurker for quite some time and am finally taking the plunge and coming on in. I just have to say - wind chill in 23 in Northern Florida!!!! I'm so sorry! But, I guess it is only fair since we get that kind of weather all the time. hahaha

Hi everyone! I'm Stacey. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## MedicGoofy

Wow, I have to say, windchill of 23 would almost be nice.  BUT having said that, when you live in a 'warm' state, and your used to warm shining sun, getting it down that cold, isn't very nice.  The rest of us much more north of you, are sooo used to it.  We are used to a windchil of MINUS -23 and colder...

Guess it's called WINTER for a reason??


----------



## flrose

Stacey is mean - she laughed at how cold we are here in Fl. 
J/K - I do feel bad sometimes after I hear how cold it is from some of my other DIS friends.  But, Jennifer has it right, we aren't use to these temps.  A day here or there over the years but, the last couple of years it is starting to be the norm and we don't like it!  Our houses aren't built for this cold AND we don't have the warm clothes, coats, etc like you can get up north.  Or at least in the past we haven't felt the need to spend money on such.  If the winters keep up like this we might need to.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Your daughter did offer her spare room to you WHEN you do finally decide you are just going to move.  Then you wouldn't be 1000 miles away. . .lol.




get the story straight, she reminded me, that my bedroom is finished, whenever I am ready to move in..


----------



## MICKEY88

flrose said:


> Stacey is mean - she laughed at how cold we are here in Fl.
> J/K - I do feel bad sometimes after I hear how cold it is from some of my other DIS friends.  But, Jennifer has it right, we aren't use to these temps.  A day here or there over the years but, the last couple of years it is starting to be the norm and we don't like it!  Our houses aren't built for this cold AND we don't have the warm clothes, coats, etc like you can get up north.  Or at least in the past we haven't felt the need to spend money on such.  If the winters keep up like this we might need to.



I was there last january during the record breaking cold, and again for 3 weeks in december, fortunately I brought my heavy winter coats with me, so I was Ok, but still it put a damper on my visit, since I didn't want to stay out at night..

when I move to Orlando, the coats are coming with me, just in case


----------



## DCTooTall

rippev said:


> I will introduce myself to everyone in here as well! My name is Todd!




 to the group Todd!




willonlyflytodisney said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> Sorry - I've been a lurker for quite some time and am finally taking the plunge and coming on in. I just have to say - wind chill in 23 in Northern Florida!!!! I'm so sorry! But, I guess it is only fair since we get that kind of weather all the time. hahaha
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm Stacey. Nice to meet you all!



 to the group Stacey!





Anybody else starting to feel like an old timer with all these new people joining in lately?


----------



## Tinkerbell1013

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody else starting to feel like an old timer with all these new people joining in lately?



Sorry to make you feel like an old timer but I'll pop out of lurkdom to say hi, as well. I've been poking around this thread for awhile but figured it was time to say hello!


----------



## DCTooTall

Tinkerbell1013 said:


> Sorry to make you feel like an old timer but I'll pop out of lurkdom to say hi, as well. I've been poking around this thread for awhile but figured it was time to say hello!




  to you as well.

Not really a feeling old...    just kinda amazes me how this thread has taken off lately.

I still remember being shocked when we reached 10 pages.


----------



## distwins

Hey All... Nice to meet everyone, and since we are doing introductions, I am Wendy, and my twin sis, who also posts on this user name (hence Distwins) is Cindy... exactly 58 days until sis and I are back in WDW.... can't get here soon  enough!!


----------



## distwins

Mousecreant said:


> Hey everyone my name is Tyler and decided to branch out and find some people that have the same passion as me, all things Disney. I hope to be an active member of these boards and have a lot of experience with the parks I have been going every year since I was four most of the time going multiples times a year, last year I went five times and yet I still haven't purchased an AP because I have not found that special someone yet.



Hey Tyler! my twin sis, mom and I started doing annual trips when we were 2 yrs old. As soon as sis and I were 16 we took our 1st trip just the two of us, and just like you, we now go at least twice a year, once w/ mom and once just the two of us...went 3x last year, and have had AP since we were 16 (1996) It is a MUST for us WDW vacation addicts!! Would def recommend purchasing one!! 
BTW, has anyone ever been down during St. Patrick's Day?? Will be there this year for the 1st time and was wondering if they do anything special in the parks... possibly at Epcot or Raglan Road?


----------



## Bell30012

ludari said:


> Being single I was thinking about purchasing a DL annual season pass.  How many of you single people have an annual season pass at either DL or WDW?



I bought annual passes for my DD8 and I for the first time in December.  We are 451 miles away.  We plan to abuse, I mean USE those passes this year!


----------



## ludari

Bell30012 said:


> I bought annual passes for my DD8 and I for the first time in December.  We are 451 miles away.  We plan to abuse, I mean USE those passes this year!



Thanks.  I did purchase my annual pass this past Tuesday and I'm about 26 miles from Disneyland.  I was thinking about going to DL this weekend but that's still up in the air because I need to make final preparations before I depart on my Disney Cruise on Friday, January 21.  Nevertheless, since I did purchase the premium passport I will visiting DL every chance I get.


----------



## duckybelle

Morning!! May I just say O.M.G!!! Its soooo cold! This is so not how I wanted to spend my time off work...sigh


----------



## DCTooTall

distwins said:


> Hey All... Nice to meet everyone, and since we are doing introductions, I am Wendy, and my twin sis, who also posts on this user name (hence Distwins) is Cindy... exactly 58 days until sis and I are back in WDW.... can't get here soon  enough!!




 Wendy!   Cindy!


----------



## tlionheart78

duckybelle said:


> Morning!! May I just say O.M.G!!! Its soooo cold! This is so not how I wanted to spend my time off work...sigh





Of course, I don't know which is worse: dealing with cold weather at work or on a day off...  My ideal day, though,  for weather like this is either in the house with the temps around 80, or anyplace with warmer weather (i.e. Florida, Hawaii, etc.)


----------



## tlionheart78

distwins said:


> Hey All... Nice to meet everyone, and since we are doing introductions, I am Wendy, and my twin sis, who also posts on this user name (hence Distwins) is Cindy... exactly 58 days until sis and I are back in WDW.... can't get here soon  enough!!



First, 

Second, congrats on creating a username with a multiple personality disorder.


----------



## duckybelle

tlionheart78 said:


> Of course, I don't know which is worse: dealing with cold weather at work or on a day off...  My ideal day, though,  for weather like this is either in the house with the temps around 80, or anyplace with warmer weather (i.e. Florida, Hawaii, etc.)



Im in the house with the heat on 75 (God help my electric bill LOL). Now just playin on Skype since the kids are gone for the night and I dont have to work!


----------



## ludari

The weather in SoCal is decent.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> to you as well.
> 
> Not really a feeling old...    just kinda amazes me how this thread has taken off lately.
> 
> I still remember being shocked when we reached 10 pages.



Oh sweetie, get over it. . .we have grown and expanded in more ways than one. . .I love this thread.  So fun and chatty. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I was there last january during the record breaking cold, and again for 3 weeks in december, fortunately I brought my heavy winter coats with me, so I was Ok, but still it put a damper on my visit, since I didn't want to stay out at night..
> 
> when I move to Orlando, the coats are coming with me, just in case



You stayed out some. . .I ran away from the cold as fast as I could.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh sweetie, get over it. . .we have grown and expanded in more ways than one. . .I love this thread.  So fun and chatty. . .



 We definately are a crazy bunch.

Though we don't seem to drink as much as we used too.    We should fix that.



Mousecreant said:


> What's everyone up to while I am stuck at work?



Not much.  Being stuck at work myself.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> We definately are a crazy bunch.
> 
> Though we don't seem to drink as much as we used too.    We should fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should. Its been far too dry around here. . .lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You stayed out some. . .I ran away from the cold as fast as I could.



that was too bad, sometimes when it gets too cold snuggling is a neccessity.


----------



## duckybelle

MICKEY88 said:


> that was too bad, sometimes when it gets too cold snuggling is a neccessity.



Yea...the problem is finding someone worth snuggling up to LOL!


----------



## MICKEY88

duckybelle said:


> Yea...the problem is finding someone worth snuggling up to LOL!



that wasn't a problem at all, the problem was they were either with someone else, or they kept running away from the cold..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that was too bad, sometimes when it gets too cold snuggling is a neccessity.



Hmmmmm, I don't remember anyone offering to snuggle. 

Just sayin. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmmm, I don't remember anyone offering to snuggle.
> 
> Just sayin. . .



I don't remember anyone sticking around long enough....


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't remember anyone sticking around long enough....



Maybe, just maybe, if a certain Pyrate would have offered, the Princess would have stuck around. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Maybe, just maybe, if a certain Pyrate would have offered, the Princess would have stuck around. . .



don't even go there.. sighhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> DCTooTall said:
> 
> 
> 
> We definately are a crazy bunch.
> 
> Though we don't seem to drink as much as we used too.    We should fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we should. Its been far too dry around here. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYBODY!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkee77

Happy Friday!

We are headed to Epcot tomorrow.  Hope it will be warmer than it was today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> don't even go there.. sighhhhhhhhhhhhh



Sorry, the Princess went there.  The Pyrate is a gentleman and the Princess appreciates that. Thankfully, all is salvageable. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, the Princess went there.  The Pyrate is a gentleman and the Princess appreciates that. Thankfully, all is salvageable. . .



no need to be sorry, going there wasn't bad it's just Pyrate or Knight, when a Princess says I'm freezing I need to go, who would say well gee if you stay maybe we can snuggle.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello everybody! I've been lurking for awhile, but just recently got a username and started to post. My name is Louisa and I have one DS who's almost two. You seem to be having a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to talking to y'all.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello everybody! I've been lurking for awhile, but just recently got a username and started to post. My name is Louisa and I have one DS who's almost two. You seem to be having a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to talking to y'all.



 aboard!  I don't think that DC has put in a two drink minimum up, so that's why I think so much of us have fun around here. 

On a different note, finally got a webcam. Part of me feels like a tool.  But, at least I'm prepared for tomorrow should video chat comes up.


----------



## ludari

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello everybody! I've been lurking for awhile, but just recently got a username and started to post. My name is Louisa and I have one DS who's almost two. You seem to be having a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to talking to y'all.



Welcome.  I love your Texas accent.


----------



## distwins

DCTooTall said:


> Wendy!   Cindy!



Thanks so much for the Welcome!! Can't tell you how happy we are to be meeting people who are just as Disney obsessed as we are!! If we could live in the MK we would!! Wish we were there right now!! Obly 55 dyas to go until our next trip though... it seems sooooo long though!!!


----------



## distwins

tlionheart78 said:


> First,
> 
> Second, congrats on creating a username with a multiple personality disorder.



LOL!! It's the best to be two people sharing one brain!! One of us is usually "sober-er" at Jellyrolls to say, "no, we don't have to stay until last call tonight!!"


----------



## laurainsem

Well hello there!  I finally got up the gumption to come on the singles board and join in the fun.  

Thank you to those who started these boards.  I'm excited to get to know everyone and hopefully meet some peeps from the Seattle area!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello everybody! I've been lurking for awhile, but just recently got a username and started to post. My name is Louisa and I have one DS who's almost two. You seem to be having a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to talking to y'all.



 to the group!  pull up a chair and pour yourself a drink.



distwins said:


> Thanks so much for the Welcome!! Can't tell you how happy we are to be meeting people who are just as Disney obsessed as we are!! If we could live in the MK we would!! Wish we were there right now!! Obly 55 dyas to go until our next trip though... it seems sooooo long though!!!



   55 Days?   Sounds like you are arriving around the end of my trip.   I'm going to be there from 3/5 - 3/12.


----------



## DCTooTall

Reminder everone...  Skype meet in about 2hrs.     

I'll try and be on 15-30min before the official start time for people who may be wanting to start getting together.


My skype SN is the same as here,  or you can also see my skype name in the link to the left.


look forward to talking to you guys later today!


----------



## tlionheart78

So did everyone forget the party?  I'm still in for this, but I'm about to have dinner and will be away, but I'll be back in case more people show up.


----------



## Pinkee77

Not everyone......I was there.  It was a party of one!   lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

yup...nobody really showed up.  

I'm going to assume it was due to the short notice.


----------



## tlionheart78

Pinkee77 said:


> Not everyone......I was there.  It was a party of one!   lol.


What a coincidence! It was a party of one on this end as well.  Guess, I ended up with the wrong directions.

BTW, thanks for the Skype request.  It feels comforting knowing where a contact is coming from rather than getting these random "I saw your profile and thought U were cool" requests. 



DCTooTall said:


> yup...nobody really showed up.
> 
> I'm going to assume it was due to the short notice.



I guess that everyone got caught up in their own thing.  Maybe this next weekend.  I'm usually not away from Skype, be it on my computer or phone, so I am always going to try to make myself available.


----------



## Pinkee77

You betcha.  I saw your post and then realized I didn't have you in my contacts.   Guess, that helps, huh?


----------



## tlionheart78

Pinkee77 said:


> You betcha.  I saw your post and then realized I didn't have you in my contacts.   Guess, that helps, huh?



If there's one thing I have a weakness in is creativity in making unique screen names. But, it's sorta useful for me when it comes to contacts in forums.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Thanks for the warm welcome! I believe I will pull up a chair and settle down with a whiskey and coke.  Honestly, I'll drink just about anything, but that's been calling my name lately. 

So...I've just about talked myself into going to WDW next June for a few days. No reason, just because. Feel free to encourage me to make reservations...


----------



## Disneylover1971

Hello everyone..I'm Bill  New to the party!!! Looking forward to having a good time.


----------



## laurainsem

Welcome Disneylover!    I'm new to this page as well.  Very neat thread and I too am looking forward to meeting new people!


----------



## Disneylover1971

Thank you....I am really wanting to go to WDW either late this year or early next year...but can't decide quite yet


----------



## Disneylover1971

Hope everyone is having a good night, well that's on here that is.


----------



## distwins

Disneylover1971 said:


> Hello everyone..I'm Bill  New to the party!!! Looking forward to having a good time.



Hi Bill...Welcome! Fairly new here myself and am already loving the fact that I can connect with some many other Disney addicts!


----------



## Disneylover1971

distwins said:


> Hi Bill...Welcome! Fairly new here myself and am already loving the fact that I can connect with some many other Disney addicts!



Amen to that!   I knew there were more of us out there...And good to know there are Disney addicts to talk with


----------



## laurainsem

Disney addicts is right!  My family thinks my addiction is a bit nuts, but it makes me happy.    I remember the first time I stepped into the Magic Kingdom, it was like coming home.  

I can't wait to go back!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

laurainsem said:


> Disney addicts is right!  My family thinks my addiction is a bit nuts, but it makes me happy.    I remember the first time I stepped into the Magic Kingdom, it was like coming home.
> 
> I can't wait to go back!!



Hi! I am excited about planning a trip for Jan 2012, too.  Maybe we'll be visiting at the same time.


----------



## Disneylover1971

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi! I am excited about planning a trip for Jan 2012, too.  Maybe we'll be visiting at the same time.



I am planning on going December 2011...but it might change to 2012...depending on how much money I save between now and then


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sorry about not making the Skype thingy.  I got caught up in some stuff here.  All is good.  I will definitely make the next one, as long as its not Superbowl Sunday or Feb 20. . .both days are taken.


----------



## CoasterAddict

Back from WDW--trip extended two days because of weather problems. Darn.

Finished the marathon in just over 7 hours. It will probably be quite a while before I do *that* again. Half-marathon medals are just as shiny.


----------



## Disneylover1971

CoasterAddict said:


> Back from WDW--trip extended two days because of weather problems. Darn.
> 
> Finished the marathon in just over 7 hours. It will probably be quite a while before I do *that* again. Half-marathon medals are just as shiny.



WOW!!!  I'm afraid to ask how it was.!!!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## tlionheart78

Mousecreant said:


> Why are you waiting so long to hang with the mouse!



Heh, December 2011 isn't too long to me.  I'm planning on October of 2012.  Now that's long.


----------



## Disneylover1971

Mousecreant said:


> Why are you waiting so long to hang with the mouse!



Well when you are working part time and are solo  it makes things difficult.  Once I do find a decent job then things will be better   For now I want to go around my 40th birthday too


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

CoasterAddict said:


> Back from WDW--trip extended two days because of weather problems. Darn.
> 
> Finished the marathon in just over 7 hours. It will probably be quite a while before I do *that* again. Half-marathon medals are just as shiny.



That's awesome! Color me impressed!


----------



## laurainsem

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi! I am excited about planning a trip for Jan 2012, too.  Maybe we'll be visiting at the same time.



That'd be cool!  If so we'll have to see if other DIS'ers are there too and create a meet up!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Disneylover1971 said:


> WOW!!!  I'm afraid to ask how it was.!!!



Exhillarating and exhausting. Pretty much simultaneously. I looked at my watch around mile 22 and said, "it's still *morning*!! (It was about 11:56am)


----------



## Disneylover1971

CoasterAddict said:


> Exhillarating and exhausting. Pretty much simultaneously. I looked at my watch around mile 22 and said, "it's still *morning*!! (It was about 11:56am)



I am hoping to loose more weight so I can compete in a small marathon   But congrats for finishing.


----------



## ihave4kids

Well,my kids think I am obsessed with Disney,so I thought I would post on here to get some moral support. I admit, I love Disney!!


----------



## Disneylover1971

ihave4kids said:


> Well,my kids think I am obsessed with Disney,so I thought I would post on here to get some moral support. I admit, I love Disney!!



Nothing wrong with loving Disney at all   I don't have kids but am like a kid!!  Every time I see pictures of Cinderella's Castle I get a tear in my eye!!


----------



## ludari

CoasterAddict said:


> Back from WDW--trip extended two days because of weather problems. Darn.
> 
> Finished the marathon in just over 7 hours. It will probably be quite a while before I do *that* again. Half-marathon medals are just as shiny.



Nice.  I'll be doing both the Princess Half Marathon at WDW in February and the Half Marathon at DL in September to obtain the coast to coast medal.  I will also be leaving this Friday (1/21) for a solo back to back Disney cruises.  It's going to be hard but I plan on keeping up with my training.


----------



## ludari

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I believe I will pull up a chair and settle down with a whiskey and coke.  Honestly, I'll drink just about anything, but that's been calling my name lately.
> 
> So...I've just about talked myself into going to WDW next June for a few days. No reason, just because. Feel free to encourage me to make reservations...



You should definitely book your trip to WDW in June.  I'll be visiting WDW in February for the half marathon but I will only be visiting Epcot during this short trip.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

CoasterAddict said:


> Back from WDW--trip extended two days because of weather problems. Darn.
> 
> Finished the marathon in just over 7 hours. It will probably be quite a while before I do *that* again. Half-marathon medals are just as shiny.



Hey CA Congrats  on your successful run!!!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I believe I will pull up a chair and settle down with a whiskey and coke.  Honestly, I'll drink just about anything, but that's been calling my name lately.
> 
> So...I've just about talked myself into going to WDW next June for a few days. No reason, just because. Feel free to encourage me to make reservations...



Whiskey and Coke sounds like my kinda girl. LOL


----------



## BrizMarc

Heya, im Marc and ive been around the DIS for years but have decided to venture in and get a bit involved in the singles area. Look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## CoasterAddict

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hey CA Congrats  on your successful run!!!


Thanks, DDave...thought of you as we were going past the golf courses.


----------



## DCTooTall

Well it looks like i'm moving to 3rd shift in about a week for the foreseeable future.  (couple months at least).


I'm not too sure how that's going to impact my DIS time,   but it will definately impact the time of day when I'm normally active/online.


Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Well it looks like i'm moving to 3rd shift in about a week for the foreseeable future.  (couple months at least).
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure how that's going to impact my DIS time,   but it will definately impact the time of day when I'm normally active/online.
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up.



that bites, unless of course you get a good shift differential and like working those hours..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that bites, unless of course you get a good shift differential and like working those hours..



Sadly i'm Salary,  so no Shift dif.      The bright side is it's also a 4x10 shift instead of a normal 5x8,    so I end up basically getting an extra day off.

As for working those hours,  I don't really mind it.   Since I'm single i don't really have a lot holding me to any particular schedule one way or another,    beyond my general hatred of mornings and crawling out of bed.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Sadly i'm Salary,  so no Shift dif.      The bright side is it's also a 4x10 shift instead of a normal 5x8,    so I end up basically getting an extra day off.
> 
> As for working those hours,  I don't really mind it.   Since I'm single i don't really have a lot holding me to any particular schedule one way or another,    beyond my general hatred of mornings and crawling out of bed.



This doesn't affect your vacation does it?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> This doesn't affect your vacation does it?



OH HELL NO!      i'm going!



The only real impact might be a bit more of a jet-lagged kinda feeling my first day or so while I adjust to daylight,     but honestly,  It may actually make it less stressful.

My flight down leaves on a Saturday at 6:59am from DC,   so I was looking at about a 2hr drive (safely) to get to DC, plus the extra time to be there early for security/checking bags....   so realistically I was looking at having to leave my apt by 3:30am or so at the latest to be safe.     Since my existing shift wouldn't have me getting off work until 8pm,  and home until around 8:30,   that didn't leave much time for last minute getting things together and sleep before having to leave.

Now since I'd be working a Sunday - Wednesday 11pm-10am shift,   My last work day would be ending at 10am Thursday AM,   giving me the rest of the day Thursday and all day Friday to adjust my sleep schedule and pack/get ready.

Hell...  if I didn't have to worry about a change fee on my flight, book a hotel, and redo my car rental,   I could even expand my vacation by another day.   But alas....  it's just not worth the extra $$$ to make those changes.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> OH HELL NO!      i'm going!
> 
> 
> 
> The only real impact might be a bit more of a jet-lagged kinda feeling my first day or so while I adjust to daylight,     but honestly,  It may actually make it less stressful.
> 
> My flight down leaves on a Saturday at 6:59am from DC,   so I was looking at about a 2hr drive (safely) to get to DC, plus the extra time to be there early for security/checking bags....   so realistically I was looking at having to leave my apt by 3:30am or so at the latest to be safe.     Since my existing shift wouldn't have me getting off work until 8pm,  and home until around 8:30,   that didn't leave much time for last minute getting things together and sleep before having to leave.
> 
> Now since I'd be working a Sunday - Wednesday 11pm-10am shift,   My last work day would be ending at 10am Thursday AM,   giving me the rest of the day Thursday and all day Friday to adjust my sleep schedule and pack/get ready.
> 
> Hell...  if I didn't have to worry about a change fee on my flight, book a hotel, and redo my car rental,   I could even expand my vacation by another day.   But alas....  it's just not worth the extra $$$ to make those changes.



Well cool. . .then I know you will be here for my month long Birthday Celebration.  I will be 50 after all. . .isn't that some sort of milestone?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Well cool. . .then I know you will be here for my month long Birthday Celebration.  I will be 50 after all. . .isn't that some sort of milestone?



Sounds like it would be.  

  I'm actually planning on hitting Universal and Citywalk the night I arrive.   Discovered that not only is it Mardi Gras,   so i can see the parade and enjoy the fun drinking/Beads atmosphere....  but Lynyrd Skynyrd is going to be in concert that night.


----------



## Funball

hey..hey hey!!  look who is back! just dropping in for a quick hi.. and oh i gotta change that avatar of mine now.. because i am no longer a blonde as of an hour ago!!!!!! YAY!!!  i am a brunette now.. had to change the hair color cause of the stupid highlight mistake i had... so hey new year new color!


----------



## BrizMarc

Funball said:


> hey..hey hey!!  look who is back! just dropping in for a quick hi.. and oh i gotta change that avatar of mine now.. because i am no longer a blonde as of an hour ago!!!!!! YAY!!!  i am a brunette now.. had to change the hair color cause of the stupid highlight mistake i had... so hey new year new color!



You gotta love hair mistakes. At least you couls just make it darker, its a bit hard to go the other way if you wanna go lighter


----------



## Funball

..lol well the thing is.. i was a blonde.. i had red highlights.. at xmas i wanted to "freshen " them...well that was not the thing to do, i had half a head of red hair! rflol

soo in order to cover up the much faded(but not faded enough) red, cause if i went blonde again it would of been pink, we went a brunnette color,with a hint of red!


----------



## BrizMarc

LOL, sounds like a right mess. At least your happy now


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Friday everybody! Are you watching the games this weekend?  I will be rooting on da Bears in a house full of Packer fans.  Should be interesting...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Friday everybody! Are you watching the games this weekend?  I will be rooting on da Bears in a house full of Packer fans.  Should be interesting...



Nope.... Not really a Football fan.

If I watch a sport,  I'd much rather watch Hockey.  There's just something nice about a sport where if you have a beef with someone on the other team,  you can beat the crap out of them during the game and only get a 5min time out.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.... Not really a Football fan.
> 
> If I watch a sport,  I'd much rather watch Hockey.  There's just something nice about a sport where if you have a beef with someone on the other team,  you can beat the crap out of them during the game and only get a 5min time out.



I love hockey...actually I love football too so yes, I will be watching some sporting event this weekend at some point. have a girls day tomorrow with the bff so I will have to settle for highlights throughout the day


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.... Not really a Football fan.
> 
> If I watch a sport,  I'd much rather watch Hockey.  There's just something nice about a sport where if you have a beef with someone on the other team,  you can beat the crap out of them during the game and only get a 5min time out.



It's the playoffs that I like! I don't really watch the regular season. Sometimes I tailgate because drinking beer and relaxing in nice weather is fun. And my sister's boyfriend LOVES the Texans (season ticket holder) so she always invites me.  

I've never been to a hockey game. Might have to try it sometime. I've been told it's really entertaining in a violent kind of way.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It's the playoffs that I like! I don't really watch the regular season. Sometimes I tailgate because drinking beer and relaxing in nice weather is fun. And my sister's boyfriend LOVES the Texans (season ticket holder) so she always invites me.
> 
> I've never been to a hockey game. Might have to try it sometime. I've been told it's really entertaining in a violent kind of way.



It's definitely an experience.  You have the grace on ice of a figure skater,    With the full contact/violence of a brawl.    There  is a reason the old saying goes "I went to watch a fight and a hockey game broke out!"


----------



## Funball

BrizMarc said:


> LOL, sounds like a right mess. At least your happy now




well just in the last year alone i went through 3 hair color changes..... i got more hair color changes then some celebrity has had nose changes


----------



## KinziePooh

DCTooTall said:


> It's definitely an experience.  You have the grace on ice of a figure skater,    With the full contact/violence of a brawl.    There  is a reason the old saying goes "I went to watch a fight and a hockey game broke out!"



I've been lurking on this thread for awhile but I couldn't pass up commenting on this.  As a figure skater/figure skating coach, I have to say that hockey players are NOT graceful and I have never skated like a hockey player in my life   No offense....just sayin', lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

KinziePooh said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for awhile but I couldn't pass up commenting on this.  As a figure skater/figure skating coach, I have to say that hockey players are NOT graceful and I have never skated like a hockey player in my life   No offense....just sayin', lol.



It could happen!   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104040/   See...there have even been movies about it.    

Compared to the "average joe",   a hockey player is much more graceful on the ice.        Plus,  if you've seen some of the more 'skilled' players,    they do some amazing things on their skates.


that being said...  there are also the battering ram type of hockey players who just get goiing in a direction and then use their size to get anything in their way out of their way.  



Oh... and before I forget...    to the group!    Isn't de-lurking fun?


----------



## KinziePooh

DCTooTall said:


> It could happen!   http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0104040/   See...there have even been movies about it.
> 
> Compared to the "average joe",   a hockey player is much more graceful on the ice.        Plus,  if you've seen some of the more 'skilled' players,    they do some amazing things on their skates.
> 
> 
> that being said...  there are also the battering ram type of hockey players who just get goiing in a direction and then use their size to get anything in their way out of their way.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... and before I forget...    to the group!    Isn't de-lurking fun?



Toepick   Funny that you brought up movies...I'm watching Happy Gilmore....who would have been a hockey player except he couldn't skate.

You're right, there are some hockey players that are great skaters.  I used to love watching Sergei Samsanov skate.  I always wondered why he wasn't a figure skater instead of a hockey player.  

Thanks for the welcome!  I'm not sure I'd call de-lurking fun but if you say so.... lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

KinziePooh said:


> Toepick   Funny that you brought up movies...I'm watching Happy Gilmore....who would have been a hockey player except he couldn't skate.
> 
> You're right, there are some hockey players that are great skaters.  I used to love watching Sergei Samsanov skate.  I always wondered why he wasn't a figure skater instead of a hockey player.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!  I'm not sure I'd call de-lurking fun but if you say so.... lol.



We are a different sort here.  We make it fun to de-lurk.... after all,  if you are lurking,  how do we know to serve you a drink!



Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## distwins

I will be (as well as my twin sis) going for the JETS all the way!!  been waiting for this moment for years!!!!! I like the Giants, and literally jumped up and down on my couch when big blue bet the Pats a few yrs ago, but this year is NY all the waaaaaay!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> We are a different sort here.  We make it fun to de-lurk.... after all,  if you are lurking,  how do we know to serve you a drink!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Weekend everyone!



Thanks DC. . .it is starting off to be a very nice weekend indeed. . .


----------



## distwins

Feeling very jealous of all of you down in Florida... and not only because you are within driving distance of the greatest place in the world, but also because today's high is 25º and Monday it will be a toasty 16º!!


----------



## DCTooTall

distwins said:


> Feeling very jealous of all of you down in Florida... and not only because you are within driving distance of the greatest place in the world, but also because today's high is 25º and Monday it will be a toasty 16º!!



Seriously!   T Minus 42 days and counting till my flight.  Weather like what we are looking at this week just makes that trip all the more exciting.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously!   T Minus 42 days and counting till my flight.  Weather like what we are looking at this week just makes that trip all the more exciting.



We're freezing down here in Texas too you guys.  It's only supposed to get to 60 today.  Practically frostbite weather!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We're freezing down here in Texas too you guys.  It's only supposed to get to 60 today.  Practically frostbite weather!



....  Die.


i'd LOVE to have weathing in the 60's right now.  Weather.com is showing a low of 7 tonight,  and we aren't supposed to get above 32 all week.   I miss being warm.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> ....  Die.
> 
> 
> i'd LOVE to have weathing in the 60's right now.  Weather.com is showing a low of 7 tonight,  and we aren't supposed to get above 32 all week.   I miss being warm.



Awww. Sending you warm vibes DC.


----------



## distwins

DCTooTall said:


> ....  Die.
> 
> 
> i'd LOVE to have weathing in the 60's right now.  Weather.com is showing a low of 7 tonight,  and we aren't supposed to get above 32 all week.   I miss being warm.



And they're calling for more snow on Tuesday!! Get me to Disney!!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## KinziePooh

Mousecreant said:


> It's going to be cold tonight in FL with a low of 47 brrrrrr



If it hit 47 here, I'd consider it a heat wave, lol.  Spring can't get here soon enough!


----------



## laurainsem

I feel for everyone with the snow.  I just moved back to Seattle after living in PA for 6 years.  I don't miss the snow at all.  Today it was in the high 40's, low 50's with blue sky.  It feels like Spring and I am not complaining!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mousecreant said:


> It's going to be cold tonight in FL with a low of 47 brrrrrr



Uhhhh, its only 40 right now dude. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Uhhhh, its only 40 right now dude. . .



gee I feel for you, that's 38 degrees warmer than it was here at 6:30 this morning..


----------



## ugadog99

MICKEY88 said:


> gee I feel for you, that's 38 degrees warmer than it was here at 6:30 this morning..



  too cold!!!!!!!!!!  I'm tired of winter now!  It's just been too cold.  We're ready for the spring.


----------



## ctnurse

OK I'm finally getting out of bed.  It is so cold here (8 degrees this am).  I will spend the day cleaning, doing laundry , cooking and checking the disboards.  I really need a coffee boy and a maid.  If I had both I could stay in bed all day!!!! Hope everyone is staying warm!!!


----------



## Pinkee77

It has warmed up this afternoon.  It is sunny and breezy - absolutely gorgeous out!  Time to open up the windows and air out the house.


----------



## Funball

i don't wanna get killed..but it's like 75 here in california...


----------



## CoasterAddict

ugadog99 said:


> too cold!!!!!!!!!!  I'm tired of winter now!  It's just been too cold.  We're ready for the spring.



Hey, Uga! Long time no see.
For creme brulee---Jiko has a new one with Amarula... yum.


----------



## ugadog99

CoasterAddict said:


> Hey, Uga! Long time no see.
> For creme brulee---Jiko has a new one with Amarula... yum.



Hey there!  It has been a while, hasn't it?  When I saw your name as the last to post, I had to come in and say hello!


----------



## CoasterAddict

ugadog99 said:


> Hey there!  It has been a while, hasn't it?  When I saw your name as the last to post, I had to come in and say hello!



Hope things are going well in your corner of the world...


----------



## Funball

This weather here in cali has been weired for january.. I think mother nature is messing with us all...


----------



## DCTooTall

All i gotta say is that the extreme cold the past several weeks is REALLY making me look forward to my Florida trip.....


T minus 40 days and counting....


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Hey everyone, been lurking this forum for a bit and Im bored at work so I fgured I'd say *Hi*


----------



## NJDiva

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hey everyone, been lurking this forum for a bit and Im bored at work so I fgured I'd say *Hi*



well hey! I should be working on a report but I needed a break. how's VA treating you today?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Pretty cold, snow flurries... but nothing like growing up in Michigan! LOL.  People round here are prolly buying out the grocery stores right about now for fear of *snow*


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> gee I feel for you, that's 38 degrees warmer than it was here at 6:30 this morning..



You do know I would make sure my Pyrate was warm if I could. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Sitting in the police station waiting to fill out a report for credit card fraud. Ugh.


----------



## Pinkee77

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sitting in the police station waiting to fill out a report for credit card fraud. Ugh.



Oh no!  Hope all is okay.


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hey everyone, been lurking this forum for a bit and Im bored at work so I fgured I'd say *Hi*



 to the group!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sitting in the police station waiting to fill out a report for credit card fraud. Ugh.




Ugh indeed!   Definately not fun.

Though sadly the first thing to pop into my head was an exchange like this.

"Excuse me,   I didn't make these charges"

"What do you mean you didn't make these charges?  Can you prove it wasn't you?"

"Well do you see anything Disney related here?   It's obvious it wasn't me!"





 Here's hoping it all gets cleared up.      Depending on the situation,   don't forget to maybe file a fraud alert with the credit agencies too to protect yourself.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I have had this happen like 3 times now.  Its not fun, but luckily my card companies have been awesome.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Pinkee77 said:


> Oh no!  Hope all is okay.



Thanks for the support.  It's been more inconvenient than anything else. At least I won't lose any money permanently. 



DCTooTall said:


> to the group!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh indeed!   Definately not fun.
> 
> Though sadly the first thing to pop into my head was an exchange like this.
> 
> "Excuse me,   I didn't make these charges"
> 
> "What do you mean you didn't make these charges?  Can you prove it wasn't you?"
> 
> "Well do you see anything Disney related here?   It's obvious it wasn't me!"
> 
> 
> 
> You are bad...but I did laugh.
> Here's hoping it all gets cleared up.      Depending on the situation,   don't forget to maybe file a fraud alert with the credit agencies too to protect yourself.



Good idea.  I am definately going to send in a fraud alert.


nurse.darcy said:


> I have had this happen like 3 times now.  Its not fun, but luckily my card companies have been awesome.



This is my first time so it kind of freaked me out. I am happy to say that my bank has been really good about it, too, and helped me fill out the paperwork to get the money back.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hey everyone, been lurking this forum for a bit and Im bored at work so I fgured I'd say *Hi*



 to the group. I've only been here a little while, but these people are great!


----------



## laurainsem

So I went for an interview today as a resident chaplain at a major hospital.  The person interviewing me was set on making me cry as she felt my application wasn't emotional enough (chaplains are all about emotions).  Sure enough within the last five minutes I broke into tears.  What a weird and emotional interview.  I'm home now with a rum and coke by my side!! I think I may have a few!


----------



## D23Ry

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hey everyone, been lurking this forum for a bit and Im bored at work so I fgured I'd say *Hi*



I too have been "lurking" the forums...lurking sounds kind of creepy  but anyways, hello to everyone.


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]What up Everyone!!!??!!  it's Tuesday! I am in a kinda good mood today.. this week is going to breeze by for me,I got something special happening this week..well not really special, but ok here's the thing-when my brother and his fam. go out of town, I get to stay an watch his gorgeous house! Here's the neat part-it overlooks Anaheim and so at night I can see the fireworks from his backyard! SO I am floored! This is not the 1st time I have house sit, I do it a lot for him. I have been for at least 2 years and I do it maybe 6 times a year,I don't get paid but I don't care just having a kitchen like he has to myself is payment enough! All my best recipes were thought up in his kitchen![/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]  
[/FONT]


----------



## Funball

D23Ry said:


> I too have been "lurking" the forums...lurking sounds kind of creepy  but anyways, hello to everyone.




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]HAA HAA!! I agree ..lurking sounds to much like stalking.[/FONT]


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]What up Everyone!!!??!!  it's Tuesday! I am in a kinda good mood today.. this week is going to breeze by for me,I got something special happening this week..well not really special, but ok here's the thing-when my brother and his fam. go out of town, I get to stay an watch his gorgeous house! Here's the neat part-it overlooks Anaheim and so at night I can see the fireworks from his backyard! SO I am floored! This is not the 1st time I have house sit, I do it a lot for him. I have been for at least 2 years and I do it maybe 6 times a year,I don't get paid but I don't care just having a kitchen like he has to myself is payment enough! All my best recipes were thought up in his kitchen![/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]




   These wouldn't be DRINK Recipes,  would they?


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> These wouldn't be DRINK Recipes,  would they?



ha  haa   haaa haaa...

.
.
.
.
.
  NO


----------



## Funball

because urs truly can't use a blender to save her life,so she just pours the mixture over ice!  anbody like there margartia on rocks?! no? well to bad, that's what your getting..


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> because urs truly can't use a blender to save her life,so she just pours the mixture over ice!  anbody like there margartia on rocks?! no? well to bad, that's what your getting..




Um.... i do.

Frozen drinks are too likely to cause a brain freeze when you inhale them.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Um.... i do.
> 
> Frozen drinks are too likely to cause a brain freeze when you inhale them.



[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Well not just that.. The ice melts, causes the drink to get watered down..I hate that when it happens![/FONT]


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

Rum coke icee.. interesting.....


how about a rum coke popsicle?!  Haahaaa




oh so i bought the LOLA by Marc jacobs perfume the other day, it's awesome!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

I was kidding about the popsicles!  :lamo:


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Well not just that.. The ice melts, causes the drink to get watered down..I hate that when it happens![/FONT]




Wait... the ice melts?    that just means you aren't drinking it fast enough.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Wait... the ice melts?    that just means you aren't drinking it fast enough.



[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ha[/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]ha[/FONT]






[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]ha[/FONT]


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The bf is doing his controlling over me bit again today. He is never going to get it, I do not like being controlled. Niether does he, he doesn't like when I do it to him, what makes him think that I like it when he does it to me? I know I know DC your saying “ there's your sign”....i don't think he even thinks about how I feel.. [/FONT]


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]l..anyhow moving on in the thread. So I assume everyone is freezing today?[/FONT]


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]l..anyhow moving on in the thread. So I assume everyone is freezing today?[/FONT]



That would be a good assumption.


  They are calling for 6-8" of snow for us tomorrow.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> That would be a good assumption.
> 
> 
> They are calling for 6-8" of snow for us tomorrow.



well it's suppose to be in the 70's this weekend here in california.


so i will be grilling.


----------



## NJDiva

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Pretty cold, snow flurries... but nothing like growing up in Michigan! LOL.  People round here are prolly buying out the grocery stores right about now for fear of *snow*



I here ya! there's no snow here yet but I bet everyone one is buying the makings for french toast (eggs, milk and bread). it amazes me that everyone does the same thing like they are going to be snowed in for weeks at a time.
we're supposed to get 4-7 inches tomorrow..which sucks because I was supposed to travel to my other office.


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> well it's suppose to be in the 70's this weekend here in california.
> 
> 
> so i will be grilling.



we are tough here on the East coast, so we will be grilling in 6-8 inches of snow


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> we are tough here on the East coast, so we will be grilling in 6-8 inches of snow



yeah, i don't doubt it. i think my BF would do that...



Mousecreant said:


> I grill every weekend, I <3 steak, and its a balmy 78 here right now left my house with a sweater this morning and walked back inside to leave it. shorts and t-shirt after work here i come.




an where do u live that it is 78?


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I am going to grill chicken this weekend, maybe do a tequila(sometimes it even makes it into the marinade    ) lime marinade but with the same consistency as BBQ sauce,maybe even put some pineapple juice in it![/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I thouht about doing the red pepper corn also. If my store even has corn at this time of year, if not oh well...potatoes on the grill is good too! My theory is , if you can wrap it in foil then you can grill it on a BBQ[/FONT]


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> well it's suppose to be in the 70's this weekend here in california.
> 
> 
> so i will be grilling.




If I didn't know any better,  i'd swear you were trying to get yourself killed.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> If I didn't know any better,  i'd swear you were trying to get yourself killed.





[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ahhh wouldn't u like to know... what you gonna do DC go ninja on me? [/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I like it in this thread,because everyone answers everyones responses[/FONT]


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ahhh wouldn't u like to know... what you gonna do DC go ninja on me? [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I like it in this thread,because everyone answers everyones responses[/FONT]


 Probably why it's called a social Club...


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Ahhh wouldn't u like to know... what you gonna do DC go ninja on me? [/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I like it in this thread,because everyone answers everyones responses[/FONT]



   Ninja?   Worse.    Sith.  



   We are a fun bunch,  aren't we?  lol


----------



## Funball

lol




look i changed my sig! yes i just made that righ tnow


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I am off here for one day (to do that working thing) and you guys write two pages of comments for me to catch up on!!!



Funball said:


> because urs truly can't use a blender to save her life,so she just pours the mixture over ice!  anbody like there margartia on rocks?! no? well to bad, that's what your getting..



Is the blender your kitchen nemesis? Personally, I despise the potato peeler. I love to cook, but won't go near that evil thing...


----------



## Funball

yeah the blender is evil.. ok last time we tried to do margaritas it started to spark and smoke,., soo umm we unplugged it and set the thing outside to cool off and i did not bring it in the house for a few days! rflol


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> yeah the blender is evil.. ok last time we tried to do margaritas it started to spark and smoke,., soo umm we unplugged it and set the thing outside to cool off and i did not bring it in the house for a few days! rflol



 That is really funny because the exact same smoking and sparking thing happened to me with the food processor. Of course, it was from 1970. I buried the poor thing after that, may it RIP.


----------



## Funball

Mousecreant said:


> this is why I stick to vodka tonic, or beer. no mess and taste so good




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_Apparantly _ the blender had some loose bearings inside and had done that before and well it's time was coming ..but did anybody tell me that? no.. go figure![/FONT]


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]It was a mess! I saw smoke coming out the bottom of the blender and it was scary, plus I new minutes before that something was wrongas it was not crushing the ice well..[/FONT]








[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]so u gotta get these things to put in your drinks! They are glow cubes, they are freezable. And it has 8 different color settings, I put it on blue to show you all.. I have like 5 of them! Umm a lot of glowing mojitos gave up there lives at electronica just so I could have a glow cube![/FONT]


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_Apparantly _ the blender had some loose bearings inside and had done that before and well it's time was coming ..but did anybody tell me that? no.. go figure![/FONT]




It makes it easier to avoid scrutiny by the insurance investigators if you can honestly tell them you were out of town and family was looking over the house when the appliance started the house fire.


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That is really funny because the exact same smoking and sparking thing happened to me with the food processor. Of course, it was from 1970. I buried the poor thing after that, may it RIP.




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The blender was brand new... like maybe 4 years old!! top of the line .. great blender for the time it lasted.. the funny thing is we took it outside so if it sparked anymore it do it outside,, but we ended up just leaving the darn thing outside in fear that it might burn the house downeven though it was unplugged...[/FONT]




i saw the sparks come out the bottom.. i was more afraid of my granite counter tops burning down!


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> It makes it easier to avoid scrutiny by the insurance investigators if you can honestly tell them you were out of town and family was looking over the house when the appliance started the house fire.



it would of been nice if  my brother told me that umm the blender was not working well..


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The  best part is...later that day we were all outside chillin in the sun,and the dog gets up and starts barking, well I went to investigate the matter and it turns out some kids probably 9 years old were trying to climb the wall into the yard below the deck....so I don't dislike kids, but if your kid tries to climb into my yard I will say something.. so I stood on the deck looking down on them  and my loudest voice I have said “ hey you kids, I see you.. get outta my yard!” and those kids were so surprised and then took off running down the hillside at which I proceeded with “ don't think I didn't see you, I know where you live!”[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]..so those kids have never come back and tried to climb into my yard again after that!! Also, of course I guess the dog with its teeth showing and hair spiked wasn't a clue enough for them that they better get out of my yard! and that feat of confidance was due to the margarta that came out of the blender that sparked and blew up!  RFLOL[/FONT]


----------



## Funball

.ok I gotta vent for like 2 seconds...that calendar I sent the BF( I  made it with all our photos from DL) more then a few weeks ago. Well I don't think he has even opened the package yet.. that frustrates me, hurts my feelings and well I know not to do anything nice for him again! I don;t think he gets how bad it makes me feel that he hasn't even looked at it yet let alone took the shrink wrap off to look at the pages..

why are men so frustrating!??

ok venting done


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> .ok I gotta vent for like 2 seconds...that calendar I sent the BF( I  made it with all our photos from DL) more then a few weeks ago. Well I don't think he has even opened the package yet.. that frustrates me, hurts my feelings and well I know not to do anything nice for him again! I don;t think he gets how bad it makes me feel that he hasn't even looked at it yet let alone took the shrink wrap off to look at the pages..
> 
> why are men so frustrating!??
> 
> ok venting done



Sorry. I wish I could tell you why they are so frustrating.  That would be a great mystery solved.  Sounds like he's just being clueless.


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> .ok I gotta vent for like 2 seconds...that calendar I sent the BF( I  made it with all our photos from DL) more then a few weeks ago. Well I don't think he has even opened the package yet.. that frustrates me, hurts my feelings and well I know not to do anything nice for him again! I don;t think he gets how bad it makes me feel that he hasn't even looked at it yet let alone took the shrink wrap off to look at the pages..
> 
> why are men so frustrating!??
> 
> ok venting done





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry. I wish I could tell you why they are so frustrating.  That would be a great mystery solved.  Sounds like he's just being clueless.




Um....  maybe it's just trying to even the score....

You know....   women tend to live longer than guys....  So we are so frustrating on the hopes that maybe it might even the score and MAYBE...just MAYBE....   bring your life expectancy down just a little.

you know...  so we aren't dieing too much sooner.


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry. I wish I could tell you why they are so frustrating.  That would be a great mystery solved.  Sounds like he's just being clueless.



clueless is right...    im soo butt hurt right now...and my mood has changed now so i will be logging out for a few hours...



DCTooTall said:


> Um....  maybe it's just trying to even the score....
> 
> You know....   women tend to live longer than guys....  So we are so frustrating on the hopes that maybe it might even the score and MAYBE...just MAYBE....   bring your life expectancy down just a little.
> 
> you know...  so we aren't dieing too much sooner.



i don't care what he is trying to do, he deff. has hurt me


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Um....  maybe it's just trying to even the score....
> 
> You know....   women tend to live longer than guys....  So we are so frustrating on the hopes that maybe it might even the score and MAYBE...just MAYBE....   bring your life expectancy down just a little.
> 
> you know...  so we aren't dieing too much sooner.


----------



## Funball

ok..so.....i guess he did the calendar. i never got the thank you.. or at least i don't remember it....


still.. at least i know not to do fun awesome stuff like that again.... 

dc your not funny


----------



## D23Ry

Just find a guy who appreciates the stuff you do. Easier said then done.


----------



## Funball

D23Ry said:


> Just find a guy who appreciates the stuff you do. Easier said then done.




..i don't want to find another guy. i just know my current one is not into coffee mugs with our photo on it or calendars with us in it!


----------



## Funball

ok..i need everyone's opinion on this



Allright here is my menu for thursday,friday and saturday..


~Thursday dinner-fish, pan cooked over rice with spinach and pine nuts


~ Friday- spinach goat cheese pizza with red onions and garlic and turkey suasage


~saturdy- marinaded chicken and grilled in my very special marinade with grilled potatoes(potatoes cooked on the grill) and if I am lucky and I find corn I will be doing my chile lime corn too on the grill..


so.. does that sound good? Should I add something to Saturday's menu?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> ok..i need everyone's opinion on this
> 
> 
> 
> Allright here is my menu for thursday,friday and saturday..
> 
> 
> ~Thursday dinner-fish, pan cooked over rice with spinach and pine nuts
> 
> 
> ~ Friday- spinach goat cheese pizza with red onions and garlic and turkey suasage
> 
> 
> ~saturdy- marinaded chicken and grilled in my very special marinade with grilled potatoes(potatoes cooked on the grill) and if I am lucky and I find corn I will be doing my chile lime corn too on the grill..
> 
> 
> so.. does that sound good? Should I add something to Saturday's menu?



I think the menu looks good. If you can't get the corn on Saturday, just substitute another veggie and you're good to go.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Geez, you people sure have been busy today.  I barely had time to look at the computer.  Of course it is now FLOODING here in central Florida so I am sitting here at home hoping I don't get called and have to go in.


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think the menu looks good. If you can't get the corn on Saturday, just substitute another veggie and you're good to go.



ohh good idea.. i was thinking like potatoes or something.. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Geez, you people sure have been busy today.  I barely had time to look at the computer.  Of course it is now FLOODING here in central Florida so I am sitting here at home hoping I don't get called and have to go in.




we like to talk


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> ohh good idea.. i was thinking like potatoes or something..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we like to talk



The grilled potatoes sound yummy.  That's one of my favorites. (Despite my fear of the potato peeler. ) Asparagus popped into my mind as a possibility, too.


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> nurse.darcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, you people sure have been busy today.  I barely had time to look at the computer.  Of course it is now FLOODING here in central Florida so I am sitting here at home hoping I don't get called and have to go in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we like to talk
Click to expand...


I'd jump in at some point in the conversation, but the recent talk here is a bit foreign to me...  That and the fact that I've been quite busy here on my end as well.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Someone entertain me cuz Im bored


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Geez, you people sure have been busy today.  I barely had time to look at the computer.  Of course it is now FLOODING here in central Florida so I am sitting here at home hoping I don't get called and have to go in.



it's flooding here too, but on the inside


----------



## BrizMarc

MICKEY88 said:


> it's flooding here too, but on the inside



im lost? lol

As for the frozen Margaritas before, count me in. Nothing better on a summers day.


----------



## Funball

..but with the margartia make sure you get a blender that works!


----------



## D23Ry

With all this margaitta talk, I'm ready for one. Too bad it's only Tuesday night


----------



## Funball

hey i drink only on the days that end in  "ay"...and what is wrong with tuesday and margaritas?


----------



## Funball

????


----------



## Wasre

Funball said:


> ..but with the margartia make sure you get a blender that works!



We need to make sure DFD gets invited.  DFD always has a blender that works.


----------



## MICKEY88

BrizMarc said:


> im lost? lol
> 
> As for the frozen Margaritas before, count me in. Nothing better on a summers day.



I got home from work last night around 9PM, and discovered that a pipe had burst in my attic, so there is water in the room in the attic, and water running down the walls and running out of the vent fan in the bathroom on the second floor..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I got home from work last night around 9PM, and discovered that a pipe had burst in my attic, so there is water in the room in the attic, and water running down the walls and running out of the vent fan in the bathrom on the second floor..



What are you doing awake at this ungodly hour. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> What are you doing awake at this ungodly hour. . .



I've been up all night ,trying to minimize damage untill I can get a plumber here


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I've been up all night ,trying to minimize damage untill I can get a plumber here



Ugh, that will not make for a fun day.  I hope you can get a plumber there early and they can get it fixed relatively easily.


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> I got home from work last night around 9PM, and discovered that a pipe had burst in my attic, so there is water in the room in the attic, and water running down the walls and running out of the vent fan in the bathroom on the second floor..







....First thing I thought of and I couldn't resist!

But, seriously, sorry to hear about the plumbing problems.  I hope it get's fixed soon and you don't have to move your housing plans to a boat.


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> ....First thing I thought of and I couldn't resist!
> 
> But, seriously, sorry to hear about the plumbing problems.  I hope it get's fixed soon and you don't have to move your housing plans to a boat.



if I weren't so tired from being up all night I'd be ROTFLMAO,

if I move anything, it's me to Orlando


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> if I weren't so tired from being up all night I'd be ROTFLMAO,
> 
> if I move anything, it's me to Orlando



Hey, as long as you would've laughed at it, that make me happy.  And a huge  on the move to Orlando part.  Rain and snow today makes Orlando all the more pleasing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> if I weren't so tired from being up all night I'd be ROTFLMAO,
> 
> if I move anything, it's me to Orlando


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> We need to make sure DFD gets invited.  DFD always has a blender that works.



Speaking of DFD....  Where'd the Duck go?    Used to be one of the big posters here and then just disappeared overnight.  



MICKEY88 said:


> I got home from work last night around 9PM, and discovered that a pipe had burst in my attic, so there is water in the room in the attic, and water running down the walls and running out of the vent fan in the bathroom on the second floor..



Doh!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

yo!!

been working on 3d graphics all day for greeting cards

and this is what i got done!


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> yo!!
> 
> been working on 3d graphics all day for greeting cards
> 
> and this is what i got done!



I've been spending all day looking out the window watching the snow fall and thinking "I'm gonna HATE the drive home tonight"


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> I've been spending all day looking out the window watching the snow fall and thinking "I'm gonna HATE the drive home tonight"




   ohh poor guy..  

sorry i don't mean to laugh. its just that you been doing that and i been doing graphics.. RFLOL  

quilt trip quilt trip..


----------



## Pinkee77

MICKEY88 said:


> I got home from work last night around 9PM, and discovered that a pipe had burst in my attic, so there is water in the room in the attic, and water running down the walls and running out of the vent fan in the bathroom on the second floor..



I have a friend in Mass who is also dealing with a frozen pipe.   Sometimes I wish we had snow, but I'm glad we don't have to deal with all the mess.  Hope you were able to get everything repaired.

The weather was beautiful today - high of 65.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mousecreant said:


> Just applied for a tech job in Orlando, *crosses fingers*. Would love to move back there.



I have often pondered the ridiculous and this is one of those times. . .what if all of us on the singles board that want to move to Orlando actually moved here. Would Orlando sink back into the swamp that it was before it was actually inhabited. . .ROFLMAO. . 

As a person who grew up west of the San Andreas Fault in California, I was always wishing we would break off in a really good earthquake and become an Island.


----------



## DCTooTall

Freakin snow.... 

  It took me 45min to drive the 15miles home from work tonight.  

...and it's not like I had to take back roads...  My trip is almost exclusively on a state highway that actually receives attention from the plows.


----------



## distwins

DCTooTall said:


> Freakin snow....
> 
> It took me 45min to drive the 15miles home from work tonight.
> 
> ...and it's not like I had to take back roads...  My trip is almost exclusively on a state highway that actually receives attention from the plows.



Tell me abt it DC!! and we're supposed to get an additional 8-12 inches overnight!! How many inches it that so far this winter?? We have got to be getting close to breaking some records! Good luck with your commute tomorrow!


----------



## DCTooTall

distwins said:


> Tell me abt it DC!! and we're supposed to get an additional 8-12 inches overnight!! How many inches it that so far this winter?? We have got to be getting close to breaking some records! Good luck with your commute tomorrow!



Well on the bright side...  looks like the snow is stopping in my area.   I think we've been lucky and been able to avoid the brunt of most of the storms so far this year that have hit the area. 

HOPEFULLY the plows will have plenty of time to clear the roads by the time I have to go to work tomorrow.   The most difficult part for me normally is just getting out of my apartment complex.  If i can manage that,  I SHOULD be good.


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> I have often pondered the ridiculous and this is one of those times. . .what if all of us on the singles board that want to move to Orlando actually moved here. Would Orlando sink back into the swamp that it was before it was actually inhabited. . .ROFLMAO. .
> 
> As a person who grew up west of the San Andreas Fault in California, I was always wishing we would break off in a really good earthquake and become an Island.




Actually I just thought about what you just said..and that would be funny if it did!


----------



## Funball

Ok so back to the earthquake and california breaking off etc... if that happened and california became an island..i wonder if then the “island of california” would drift over near hawaii  or carribean so that it get some of that tropical sun and would it then become a tropical island??


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> Ok so back to the earthquake and california breaking off etc... if that happened and california became an island..i wonder if then the island of california would drift over near hawaii  or carribean so that it get some of that tropical sun and would it then become a tropical island??



Nope.  It'd be turned into a prison.

Didn't you ever see Escape from LA?   





Oooooo!!  And I got some GREAT news today.    With the completion of my company's Merger w/ NBC/Universal,    They announced today that 1. we are getting 4 free 1 day tickets to a Universal theme park,   and we will be getting 30% Discounts off tickets.    

Just in time for my March trip too!


----------



## MICKEY88

Pinkee77 said:


> I have a friend in Mass who is also dealing with a frozen pipe.   Sometimes I wish we had snow, but I'm glad we don't have to deal with all the mess.  Hope you were able to get everything repaired.
> 
> The weather was beautiful today - high of 65.



pipe was repaired yesterday morning, the cleanup has started...

trust me I'd rather not have snow, be happy where you are, you can always vacation in a snowy area if you want to see snow..


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Nope.  It'd be turned into a prison.
> 
> Didn't you ever see Escape from LA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo!!  And I got some GREAT news today.    With the completion of my company's Merger w/ NBC/Universal,    They announced today that 1. we are getting 4 free 1 day tickets to a Universal theme park,   and we will be getting 30% Discounts off tickets.
> 
> Just in time for my March trip too!



i hate you       



MICKEY88 said:


> pipe was repaired yesterday morning, the cleanup has started...
> 
> trust me I'd rather not have snow, be happy where you are, you can always vacation in a snowy area if you want to see snow..



oh sorry about the pipes


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

What's the name of that movie with Jake Gyllenhal (sp?) where the world freezes?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What's the name of that movie with Jake Gyllenhal (sp?) where the world freezes?



The Day After tomorrow.




Why do I know these things?


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> The Day After tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I know these things?





Mousecreant said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0319262/
> 
> The Day After Tomorrow



THANK YOU!!! That's been driving me nuts for almost an hour!

On a not related at all note, have you guys noticed that some of the disease posters in dr's offices are nasty? Makes me think about moving into a plastic bubble. Just saying.


----------



## Funball

that movie bugged me......


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> that movie bugged me......



I didn't think it was a great movie. But if it's on tv I always watch he rest of it.      I'm weird like that I guess.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

im bored..


 

..and although i am at work.. i am still bored!


----------



## Pinkee77

MICKEY88 said:


> pipe was repaired yesterday morning, the cleanup has started...
> 
> trust me I'd rather not have snow, be happy where you are, you can always vacation in a snowy area if you want to see snow..



I get the feeling that the repair was the easy part.

No plans to move.  I'm a native, this is my home, and I'm quite happy here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> Ok so back to the earthquake and california breaking off etc... if that happened and california became an island..i wonder if then the island of california would drift over near hawaii  or carribean so that it get some of that tropical sun and would it then become a tropical island??



OOOOH, good one Sara. Hopefully, the current would be strong enough to move the "island of California more south.  North would just take us to the frozen tundra. . .lol.


----------



## Pinkee77

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> On a not related at all note, have you guys noticed that some of the disease posters in dr's offices are nasty? Makes me think about moving into a plastic bubble. Just saying.



No kidding!  I work in a medical office and I am a complete germaphobe!

Speaking of movies.....anyone have any good recommendations?  I can't seem to find anything I'm interested in on Netflix.


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> OOOOH, good one Sara. Hopefully, the current would be strong enough to move the "island of California more south.  North would just take us to the frozen tundra. . .lol.



 i know right?  SNAP!!!! 



Pinkee77 said:


> No kidding!  I work in a medical office and I am a complete germaphobe!
> 
> Speaking of movies.....anyone have any good recommendations?  I can't seem to find anything I'm interested in on Netflix.




umm let's see.. umm robin hood

here is my netflix list


robin hood

splice

doubt

salt

the american

wall street

2012

sherlock holmes

the proposal

it's complicated


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> OOOOH, good one Sara. Hopefully, the current would be strong enough to move the "island of California more south.  North would just take us to the frozen tundra. . .lol.




of course, somewhere a long the lines this blissfull life on a island would turn into a "lord of the flies" type thing.. im sure of it!


----------



## Funball

OHH MOVIES-- shutter island was good


i thought orphan was good too, but you have kids so probably best you don't watch that! lol


and um oh my favorite cause it was soo good was  the " hurt locker"


----------



## DCTooTall

Oh today has turned out to be a great day!


First I get to work to discover I've been given 4 free tickets to Universal. (And will be eligable for 30% discounts going forward)

Then I get a text from a good friend telling me she's leaving her Sir Dumbo Mcdip****z husband and moving into the spare bedroom at my Brother and his Wife's house.     

Oh!  And I even got a check for $10 from my car insurance company because they goofed and charged me too much on my premium.


----------



## Funball

Hey then i take it it's pizza night!!!!!!!


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> Oh today has turned out to be a great day!
> 
> 
> First I get to work to discover I've been given 4 free tickets to Universal. (And will be eligable for 30% discounts going forward)
> 
> Then I get a text from a good friend telling me she's leaving her Sir Dumbo Mcdip****z husband and moving into the spare bedroom at my Brother and his Wife's house.
> 
> Oh!  And I even got a check for $10 from my car insurance company because they goofed and charged me too much on my premium.



I sense a party in the next 5 minutes.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Oh today has turned out to be a great day!
> 
> 
> First I get to work to discover I've been given 4 free tickets to Universal. (And will be eligable for 30% discounts going forward)
> 
> Then I get a text from a good friend telling me she's leaving her Sir Dumbo Mcdip****z husband and moving into the spare bedroom at my Brother and his Wife's house.
> 
> Oh!  And I even got a check for $10 from my car insurance company because they goofed and charged me too much on my premium.



No kidding! That is definitely a lottery ticket buying kind of day.


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> Hey then i take it it's pizza night!!!!!!!



Yup.  Gonna order in a little bit now that I'm home.



tlionheart78 said:


> I sense a party in the next 5 minutes.



HAHA...  think I'll wait a month to throw the party.  That way I can be in Florida and enjoy the fun and excitement that is Disney and Universal...  plus I'd be able to have a few more good friends with me.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No kidding! That is definitely a lottery ticket buying kind of day.



If it wasn't for the fact that there wasn't a good drawing tonight,   I may have decided to swing by on my way home to grab a ticket.   Maybe I'll grab one for tomorrow.


----------



## tlionheart78

DCTooTall said:


> HAHA...  think I'll wait a month to throw the party.  That way I can be in Florida and enjoy the fun and excitement that is Disney and Universal...  plus I'd be able to have a few more good friends with me.



Better save that $10 for something like Chef Mickey's.

And while I'm thinking about it...


Pinkee77 said:


> Speaking of movies.....anyone have any good recommendations?  I can't seem to find anything I'm interested in on Netflix.



I don't know if you might think of this as a recommendation, but "Revenge of the Nerds" was on Encore earlier tonight.  You might be shocked at how thin John Goodman was then when compared to now.


----------



## distwins

with all of this movie talk, has anyone seen "Black Swan" yet? Saw it last night... I was very skeptical but really enjoyed it! BTW, has anyone seen "Tangled" yet? I am looking forward to that one!


----------



## tlionheart78

distwins said:


> with all of this movie talk, has anyone seen "Black Swan" yet? Saw it last night... I was very skeptical but really enjoyed it! BTW, has anyone seen "Tangled" yet? I am looking forward to that one!



I haven't seen "Tangled" yet.  But I do plan on getting it on a Blu-Ray combo pack once it comes out.


----------



## D23Ry

tlionheart78 said:


> I haven't seen "Tangled" yet.  But I do plan on getting it on a Blu-Ray combo pack once it comes out.



tangled was really good. going to get the 3d version when it comes out. Went to see this with two other "adults" and they both loved it.


----------



## DCTooTall

OK... I just saw this and just HAD to share!  

http://www.boingboing.net/2011/01/27/tale-from-the-disney.html


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> OK... I just saw this and just HAD to share!
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2011/01/27/tale-from-the-disney.html



"Sure. Why not? It's a show disguised as a slow moving tram ride..."
Awe-some. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashleykay89

DCTooTall said:


> OK... I just saw this and just HAD to share!
> 
> http://www.boingboing.net/2011/01/27/tale-from-the-disney.html





Thank you for making my night!!


----------



## Funball

i watched that same video .. funny dc  now i just turend dc on to two and a half men


----------



## Funball

distwins said:


> with all of this movie talk, has anyone seen "Black Swan" yet? Saw it last night... I was very skeptical but really enjoyed it! BTW, has anyone seen "Tangled" yet? I am looking forward to that one!


 

sorry but have no intention of seeing black swan..id rather watch blue lagoon back to back


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Houston's Friday forecast: 71 and sunny


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## ashleykay89

I don't know about Black Swan but I want to see No Strings Attached.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I haven't seen Black Swan, though I've heard it is a mindbender. Just not really my taste. I want to see The Eagle


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Houston's Friday forecast: 71 and sunny



Today's forecast....  *looks out window*  Snow.....with a slight chance of more snow.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Sure. Why not? It's a show disguised as a slow moving tram ride..."
> Awe-some. Thanks for sharing!





ashleykay89 said:


> Thank you for making my night!!




   Make sure you check out some of the youtube links in the comments to other disney inspired videos.   I loved the Indiana Jones Stunt Spectacular one.


----------



## Funball

​



orange county california forecast today: umm like in the 70's 


anyhow it's friday peoples!! time to celebrate!!


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Has anyone seen valentines day  or  he's just not that into you[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]now those are two quality movies that I like to watch.. black swan, not so much. Maybe it' s because I don't really  like natalie portman.. who knows..[/FONT]


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

I sort of want to see Black Swan, it looks interesting... But friends tell me its scary ... I dont do scary!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkee77

Tonight we are watching Monsters vs Aliens.  But, on Sunday, when I am kid free, I am going to see Black Swan!  Hope it's as good as they say.


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm thinking I may watch The Expendables tonight.   I grabbed it from Blockbuster but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Pinkee77

DCTooTall said:


> I'm thinking I may watch The Expendables tonight.   I grabbed it from Blockbuster but haven't watched it yet.




Be sure to report back after you watch it and let us know how it was.  Maybe I'll add this to my Netflix list.


----------



## DCTooTall

Pinkee77 said:


> Be sure to report back after you watch it and let us know how it was.  Maybe I'll add this to my Netflix list.



It's not too bad.   I downloaded it when it first hit the theaters.    I'm just being "legal" this time so I can enjoy it in higher quality.


But it is what it is.....  A nice throwback style action movie with lots of people getting shot, car chases,  and things blowing up.      Plus it has a couple fun little inside jokes in the dialogue that pokes fun at some of the classic action star's previous films.   (Such as a line Bruce Willis gives about giving the job to Stallone's character....  "Just give the job to him.  I hear he likes running thru the jungle."    IE...Rambo.)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's not too bad.   I downloaded it when it first hit the theaters.    I'm just being "legal" this time so I can enjoy it in higher quality.
> 
> 
> But it is what it is.....  A nice throwback style action movie with lots of people getting shot, car chases,  and things blowing up.      Plus it has a couple fun little inside jokes in the dialogue that pokes fun at some of the classic action star's previous films.   (Such as a line Bruce Willis gives about giving the job to Stallone's character....  "Just give the job to him.  I hear he likes running thru the jungle."    IE...Rambo.)



Your description reminds me of RED, which I liked. Coincidentally, also starring Bruce Willis.


----------



## Pinkee77

It sounds good.  Added it to my list. Thanks.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

was waiting on my friend.. snapped this photo.. if you see a red "A" that is angel stadium..look behind it that is matter horn!


----------



## Princess Mindy

Pinkee77 said:


> Tonight we are watching Monsters vs Aliens.  But, on Sunday, when I am kid free, I am going to see Black Swan!  Hope it's as good as they say.



I just got back from seeing Black Swan and it was great! I was sitting on the edge of my seat much of the time. It isn't scary per se, but it is a bit disturbing. Natalie Portman is fantastic in it.

This should have come first, but hi! I'm new here.


----------



## BrizMarc

Funball said:


> was waiting on my friend.. snapped this photo.. if you see a red "A" that is angel stadium..look behind it that is matter horn!



great pic, where did you snap that from?


----------



## Funball

my backyard that is where i took it


----------



## D23Ry

Funball said:


> my backyard that is where i took it



nice view!


----------



## Pinkee77

Princess Mindy said:


> I just got back from seeing Black Swan and it was great! I was sitting on the edge of my seat much of the time. It isn't scary per se, but it is a bit disturbing. Natalie Portman is fantastic in it.
> 
> This should have come first, but hi! I'm new here.



Yay!  I'm going this afternoon.  I'm having a girls' day out with a friend.....so excited!  I really do love my kids, and I had a blast with them at Epcot yesterday.  But I am really looking forward to brunch and a movie with a friend ....and no kids!  

And Welcome!


----------



## Funball

its a slight chance of rain today, but i am still making it to DLR!! yay!

D23ry, where in socal do you live?


----------



## D23Ry

Funball said:


> its a slight chance of rain today, but i am still making it to DLR!! yay!
> 
> D23ry, where in socal do you live?



I'm out in ventura county. Can be a long drive with traffic. Take traffic away and it wouldnt be a bad drive at all.


----------



## Funball

oh that is a long drive... thats a long drive to disneyland also..lol


----------



## Funball

well kids its been fun. but i gotta get a move on so i can hit DLR before it sprinkles and the rest of the california drivers dont freak out on the freeways!!


----------



## Pinkee77

Okay, so Black Swan.....loved it!  That mom was super creepy too. *shudders*


----------



## ludari

Pinkee77 said:


> Okay, so Black Swan.....loved it!  That mom was super creepy too. *shudders*



Yes, I agree with your comments regarding this movie, but overall this movie creeped me out.


----------



## DCTooTall

Princess Mindy said:


> I just got back from seeing Black Swan and it was great! I was sitting on the edge of my seat much of the time. It isn't scary per se, but it is a bit disturbing. Natalie Portman is fantastic in it.
> 
> This should have come first, but hi! I'm new here.



We aren't sticklers for formality here in case you didn't realize it yet.  


so...    to the group.  Pull up a chair,  pour yourself a drink,   And have fun!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## DCTooTall

Mousecreant said:


> I had such a relaxing weekend, and it has to be ruined by a monday



My weekend was......"eh..."

Had to flip my schedule 12hrs over the weekend since I started working 3rd shift this morning.   Unfortunately,  as I tried to sleep yesterday, i get woken up at 4:30 by a guy calling to find out if we were doing the work this morning,  and of course I can't get back to sleep.

I go back to bed around 7 to try and get a quick nap in to help me last the night,  and then get woken up again since I was on call and they were asking about a possible issue they were getting calls about.


I'm definitely feeling it now...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mousecreant said:


> I had such a relaxing weekend, and it has to be ruined by a monday



I feel your pain. Was trying to get ready for second graders last night and just not feeling it. I was looking for house cleaning to do just to procrastinate.


----------



## distwins

No bosses in the office all week... which means I have more time to sneak on and chat w/ all my Dis Friends!! Looks like it wont be a bad week!!


----------



## Funball

happy monday everyone!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Wow midwesterners and northeasterners...you guys are about to be slammed again. According to the weather channel, it's supposed to be "significant and possibly historic." Have you looked at this? Even down here they are expecting damaging winds and possibly tornadoes.

Please be careful driving if you go to work, etc.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

I am having the woist time finding the shoes I want, I need a platformed shoe, that is lace up but not like a boot, with a chunky heel... apparantly it is VERY hard to find that


----------



## Funball

so does everyone have a date for valentine's day?


----------



## ugadog99

Funball said:


> so does everyone have a date for valentine's day?



Valentine's Day???  What in the world is that???????     Forget Valentine's Day, I don't remember the last time I had a date.


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> so does everyone have a date for valentine's day?



The date I have for Valentine's Day is February 14th.  Is that right?


----------



## ashleykay89

tlionheart78 said:


> The date I have for Valentine's Day is February 14th.  Is that right?



ha ha ha ha


----------



## ludari

Funball said:


> so does everyone have a date for valentine's day?



Nope, but I did meet a nurse that works at Disneyland on my recent Disney cruise.  I gave her my contact information and she asked me to look her up next time I'm at Disneyland.  Luckily I recently purchased a season pass.  Is it fate?


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

ugadog99 said:


> Valentine's Day??? What in the world is that???????  Forget Valentine's Day, I don't remember the last time I had a date.


 


tlionheart78 said:


> The date I have for Valentine's Day is February 14th. Is that right?


 
okk..ok

so anyone then got plans for singles awareness day(s.a.d)?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow midwesterners and northeasterners...you guys are about to be slammed again. According to the weather channel, it's supposed to be "significant and possibly historic." Have you looked at this? Even down here they are expecting damaging winds and possibly tornadoes.
> 
> Please be careful driving if you go to work, etc.



Since I'm now 3rd shift,    the storm was just coming into my area on my way into work tonight.    The real fun is going to be the drive home in the morning.




Funball said:


> so does everyone have a date for valentine's day?



  Naaaa...  Why bother?   it's just another day,  and since i live so close to hershey,  i can get tasty chocolate concoctions anytime of year.



tlionheart78 said:


> The date I have for Valentine's Day is February 14th.  Is that right?







ludari said:


> Nope, but I did meet a nurse that works at Disneyland on my recent Disney cruise.  I gave her my contact information and she asked me to look her up next time I'm at Disneyland.  Luckily I recently purchased a season pass.  Is it fate?



Guess that just gives you a reason to get hurt!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mousecreant said:


> I had such a relaxing weekend, and it has to be ruined by a monday



Funny, my weekend was meh, but my Monday was absolutely fabulous.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Funny, my weekend was meh, but my Monday was absolutely fabulous.



Funny.  Mine was quite the contradiction.   Nice relaxing weekend (which is always good) then I go to work on Monday and I'm having to drive to Kentucky and back for out-of-town deliveries and that left me brutally exhausted in the evening...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

The cold front/storm is moving through right now and it is actually sort of like a hurricane. Lots of wind, sideways rain, bent over trees. Except it is also really cold. Brrr. It's like being pelted in the face with icicles.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> The date I have for Valentine's Day is February 14th.  Is that right?



Sooo funny!  

The only person I plan on entertaining on v-day is my 22 month old DS. He's a little pirate.


----------



## ctnurse

Funball said:


> so does everyone have a date for valentine's day?



The only date I'll have is a nice cold drink by the pool in cancun.. I know it's not Wdw. After all the snow/ice/sleet we have had I just want to be in a bathing suit drinking cocktails!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Funny.  Mine was quite the contradiction.   Nice relaxing weekend (which is always good) then I go to work on Monday and I'm having to drive to Kentucky and back for out-of-town deliveries and that left me brutally exhausted in the evening...



Ugh. . .that is horrid. . .Not a good time of year to be driving. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

ok so enough with v-day dates,, who is going to celebrate singles awareness day?


----------



## Pinkee77

Funball, I have no idea what s.a.d. is.....what is that?  An alternative to V-day?

And I agree that it's just "another day".  It's a holiday invented by the card and gift companies to sell more.  

Hope everyone is safe and warm.  All that snow looks brutal.


----------



## tlionheart78

Pinkee77 said:


> Funball, I have no idea what s.a.d. is.....what is that?  An alternative to V-day?
> 
> And I agree that it's just "another day".  It's a holiday invented by the card and gift companies to sell more.
> 
> Hope everyone is safe and warm.  All that snow looks brutal.



S.A.D. is referring to Single Awareness Day.  And, yeah, it is an alternate to Valentine's Day.  I'll explain some more once I get off work.


----------



## Funball

yep singles awareness day =S.A.D


----------



## Pinkee77

tlionheart78 said:


> S.A.D. is referring to Single Awareness Day.  And, yeah, it is an alternate to Valentine's Day.  I'll explain some more once I get off work.



Ok, looking forward to that.



Funball said:


> yep singles awareness day =S.A.D



I got that part.   I just didn't type it out cuz I'm sick and all today.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mousecreant said:


> I just got over being sick I feel your pain, hope your feeling better and it didn't know you down to much



*waving hand* bronchitis over here! Just feeling better today. I love breathing. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ludari

Funball said:


> ok so enough with v-day dates,, who is going to celebrate singles awareness day?



I celebrate that everyday.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> yep singles awareness day =S.A.D



I'm cool with being S.A.D. It beats O.H.B.I.F.L.I.S.H.P.D. Only here because I feel like I should have plans day. Do you think my acronym will catch on? Haha.


----------



## Pinkee77

Mousecreant said:


> I just got over being sick I feel your pain, hope your feeling better and it didn't know you down to much





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *waving hand* bronchitis over here! Just feeling better today. I love breathing.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.



Thank you both.  It seems like everyone around here has been sick lately!  It was going around my office, and I had been feeling pretty smug because I had avoided it.  I was dutifully chugging Airborne and popping D3 and felt great.....until today that is.  Now it's kicking my butt.  Darn Karma.  I blame it on our weather.....freezing cold one day and hot the next.


----------



## Pinkee77

ludari said:


> I celebrate that everyday.







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm cool with being S.A.D. It beats *O.H.B.I.F.L.I.S.H.P.D*. Only here because I feel like I should have plans day. Do you think my acronym will catch on? Haha.



It might catch on....if only I knew what the heck it meant.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Pinkee77 said:


> It might catch on....if only I knew what the heck it meant.



Sorry. Guess I was being clear as mud.  Just meant I'd rather not have plans than NOT enjoy myself doing whatever just cause it's Valentine's Day. Sigh. I should leave being clever to the experts.


----------



## Pinkee77

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry. Guess I was being clear as mud.  Just meant I'd rather not have plans than NOT enjoy myself doing whatever just cause it's Valentine's Day. Sigh. I should leave being clever to the experts.



Oh, don't apologize!  I'm just not very good at figuring out acronyms.  Well, that and I have medicine head right now.  So, don't mind me and go on with your clever self. 

Personally, I've never been a fan of Valentine's Day.  My hips don't need chocolate.  I hate watching flowers die.  And if you want to make some sort of romantic gesture for me, do it for no reason.  Do it "just because".  Not out of some weird obligation for a dumb holiday.  JMHO.  (oh hey lookie, I used an acronym successfully)


----------



## ludari

Pinkee77 said:


> Personally, I've never been a fan of Valentine's Day.  My hips don't need chocolate.  I hate watching flowers die.  And if you want to make some sort of romantic gesture for me, do it for no reason.  Do it "just because".  Not out of some weird obligation for a dumb holiday.  JMHO.  (oh hey lookie, I used an acronym successfully)


   I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## MICKEY88

Pinkee77 said:


> Oh, don't apologize!  I'm just not very good at figuring out acronyms.  Well, that and I have medicine head right now.  So, don't mind me and go on with your clever self.
> 
> Personally, I've never been a fan of Valentine's Day.  My hips don't need chocolate.  I hate watching flowers die.  And if you want to make some sort of romantic gesture for me, do it for no reason.  Do it "just because".  Not out of some weird obligation for a dumb holiday.  JMHO.  (oh hey lookie, I used an acronym successfully)



I didn't get it at first either, but then I realized it was spelled out for us..

O.H.B.I.F.L.I.S.H.P.D.= Only here because I feel like I should have plans day


----------



## Pinkee77

Doh!  I'm blaming it on the meds.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## MICKEY88

Pinkee77 said:


> Doh!  I'm blaming it on the meds.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



I'm not on meds, what excuse can I use for not catching it at first..

hmm to much snow, ice and freezing temps... yeh that's it


----------



## Pinkee77

So when did you say you are moving?  It was 79 here today.  And I believe your princess awaits.....


----------



## MICKEY88

Pinkee77 said:


> So when did you say you are moving?  It was 79 here today.  And I believe your princess awaits.....



my daughter just left PA this morning to return to Orlando, I wanted to ride back with her..


----------



## MICKEY88

Pinkee77 said:


> So when did you say you are moving?  It was 79 here today.  And I believe your princess awaits.....



ummmm I have a Princess  ???? 

Jasmine right ???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I didn't get it at first either, but then I realized it was spelled out for us..
> 
> O.H.B.I.F.L.I.S.H.P.D.= Only here because I feel like I should have plans day





Pinkee77 said:


> Doh!  I'm blaming it on the meds.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.



I believe you Pinkee. Besides, I think I said it in a confusing way. Mickey88 was much more clear when he explained it.


----------



## Pinkee77

MICKEY88 said:


> ummmm I have a Princess  ????
> 
> Jasmine right ???


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm cool with being S.A.D. It beats O.H.B.I.F.L.I.S.H.P.D. Only here because I feel like I should have plans day. Do you think my acronym will catch on? Haha.


 

ohbifl.. ohbifli.. im sorry i can't pronounce that...   but it might catch on!


----------



## MICKEY88

????


Pinkee77 said:


>


----------



## Funball

i do not understand men.. really they need to come with a owners manual...prefferbly in PDF so i can play it on my computer


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> i do not understand men.. really they need to come with a owners manual...prefferbly in PDF so i can play it on my computer



most men would say the same about women  LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

darn I'm at the laundromat and the battery on my laptop is about to die


----------



## DCTooTall

Pinkee77 said:


> I got that part.   I just didn't type it out cuz I'm sick and all today.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *waving hand* bronchitis over here! Just feeling better today. I love breathing.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.



 So THAT's why I feel like crap today! You guys got me  


Woke up feeling crappy...  low grade fever...  and just generally like I didn't want to do anything other than stay in bed.     i'd go to the doc,   but they don't open till morning for me to make an appointment.   I just hope when I do call in the AM,  they can fit me into an early appointment cause I'd had to be a sleep deprived zombie while trying to convince them I feel like crap cause i'm ill.    Bleh..   i kinda wish this was just a man-cold cause then I could just dope myself up,   but unfortunately,   I have a sneaking suspicion it's something maybe a bit more worrisome.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbmbMSrsZVQ

 In case you need to know what a man-cold is.


----------



## Funball

ohh eww u are all sick i don't want to get sick either....


----------



## ctnurse

Funball said:


> i do not understand men.. really they need to come with a owners manual...prefferbly in PDF so i can play it on my computer



I totally agree!!!! Don't even get me started!!!! 


And love the mancold link  So funny and TRUE!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So THAT's why I feel like crap today! You guys got me
> 
> 
> Woke up feeling crappy...  low grade fever...  and just generally like I didn't want to do anything other than stay in bed.     i'd go to the doc,   but they don't open till morning for me to make an appointment.   I just hope when I do call in the AM,  they can fit me into an early appointment cause I'd had to be a sleep deprived zombie while trying to convince them I feel like crap cause i'm ill.    Bleh..   i kinda wish this was just a man-cold cause then I could just dope myself up,   but unfortunately,   I have a sneaking suspicion it's something maybe a bit more worrisome.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbmbMSrsZVQ
> 
> In case you need to know what a man-cold is.



Sorry DC.  Next time I'm sick, I'll give you more space.  In the meantime, stay away from me.  I don't want to pass this thing back and forth.  Hopefully, the doc will fix you up and you'll feel better soon.

Other than being sick, how is third shift treating you? We miss you on the boards during the day.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sorry DC.  Next time I'm sick, I'll give you more space.  In the meantime, stay away from me.  I don't want to pass this thing back and forth.  Hopefully, the doc will fix you up and you'll feel better soon.
> 
> Other than being sick, how is third shift treating you? We miss you on the boards during the day.



It's not too bad now that I'm adjusted to the schedule.   feeling like crap though isn't fun... though I'm kinda glad I was working 3rd since I could just veg and didn't have to do anything.


----------



## distwins

Hope everyone is feeling better today... I think the problem here for us northerners is the snow, on top of rain, on top of snow, on top of ICE!! I walked outside this morning and I swear if I wanted to I could have ice skated to work... REALLY, I'm NOT kidding!! March trip can't get here soon enough...
hmmm, just thought today is the perfect day for a grilled cheese sandwich and a hot bowl of tomato soup! (just wish I could curl up on the couch for a Disney movie marathon!!)


----------



## Pinkee77

MICKEY88 said:


> ????





Where is Darcy?  Are you hiding her somewhere?



Funball said:


> i do not understand men.. really they need to come with a owners manual...prefferbly in PDF so i can play it on my computer



Actually, men are pretty simple.  For the most part they are logical and uncomplicated.  It's women who are usually far more illogical and driven by emotions.



DCTooTall said:


> So THAT's why I feel like crap today! You guys got me
> 
> 
> Woke up feeling crappy...  low grade fever...  and just generally like I didn't want to do anything other than stay in bed.     i'd go to the doc,   but they don't open till morning for me to make an appointment.   I just hope when I do call in the AM,  they can fit me into an early appointment cause I'd had to be a sleep deprived zombie while trying to convince them I feel like crap cause i'm ill.    Bleh..   i kinda wish this was just a man-cold cause then I could just dope myself up,   but unfortunately,   I have a sneaking suspicion it's something maybe a bit more worrisome.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbmbMSrsZVQ
> 
> In case you need to know what a man-cold is.




Sorry you are sick!  Hope you are feeling better.

"Man-cold" -    Does the "man-cold" thing apply to 7 year old boys?  Because when I woke my son up this morning, he was limping around the house and moaning.  He couldn't tell me what was wrong, only that he didn't feel good.  He had no symptoms, so I sent him to school.  Turns out he was getting a stomach bug.  But, I still have no idea why that caused him to limp.


----------



## Funball

i got to scrape ice off my windshield this morning..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> i got to scrape ice off my windshield this morning..



Looks like fun times...
Don't you wish you could just  and make it magically disappear?


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## DCTooTall

Pinkee77 said:


> Sorry you are sick!  Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> "Man-cold" -    Does the "man-cold" thing apply to 7 year old boys?  Because when I woke my son up this morning, he was limping around the house and moaning.  He couldn't tell me what was wrong, only that he didn't feel good.  He had no symptoms, so I sent him to school.  Turns out he was getting a stomach bug.  But, I still have no idea why that caused him to limp.



Dunno if it applies to 7yr olds.   At that age it's hard to tell if it's a legitimate man cold,  or a i got a test today cold.    


Actually made an appt to see the doc after work today even though my fever broke while i was at work.    Turns out I actually have an infection (and swollen lymph nodes),   so I got prescribed some drugs to help clear it out of there.      Sometimes it's nice knowing I actually was ill,  and it wasn't just  a man-cold starting to surface


----------



## MICKEY88

Pinkee77 said:


> 1. Where is Darcy?  Are you hiding her somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Actually, men are pretty simple.  For the most part they are logical and uncomplicated.  It's women who are usually far more illogical and driven by emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


1.  I do not know  where darcy is, I promise I am not hiding her.


2. yes,  a woman that understands...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Dunno if it applies to 7yr olds.   At that age it's hard to tell if it's a legitimate man cold,  or a i got a test today cold.    :rotfl



I think at that age it would be a " Man in Training Cold"


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> I am having the woist time finding the shoes I want, I need a platformed shoe, that is lace up but not like a boot, with a chunky heel... apparantly it is VERY hard to find that



what color and size...


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> so does everyone have a date for valentine's day?



I have a date with my favorite  Chinese  buffet, does that count..??


----------



## nurse.darcy

Pinkee77 said:


> Where is Darcy?  Are you hiding her somewhere?



I am here folks, just extremely busy since we are shorthanded at work and there are more cath cases than there are hours in the day.


----------



## Pinkee77

Mousecreant said:


> Hopefully I can download a good movie when I get home and relax the rest of the evening.



Sounds like an excellent plan. 



MICKEY88 said:


> yes,  a woman that understands...



You are welcome.



MICKEY88 said:


> I think at that age it would be a " Man in Training Cold"



*Sigh*  Ah, a glimpse of what I have to look forward to.



nurse.darcy said:


> I am here folks, just extremely busy since we are shorthanded at work and there are more cath cases than there are hours in the day.



Oh phew, your pirate was pretending to not know what princess I was referring to.

Busy is good - makes the day go by faster.  Why are you guys shorthanded?  Just from people being out, or cutbacks?


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> I am here folks, just extremely busy since we are shorthanded at work and there are more cath cases than there are hours in the day.



I was beginning to wonder where you were while away from Skype.  Here's to some more days of rest and less days of stress.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Pinkee77 said:


> Busy is good - makes the day go by faster.  Why are you guys shorthanded?  Just from people being out, or cutbacks?



The cath lab is staffed by enough nurses to do the job, but we have a nurse down for the count. This is Florida and the snowbirds are in town, so having even one nurse out when we are getting slammed makes for crazy busy days, plus lots of extra call time and OT. Great for the paycheck but rough on the body. Standing all day in 20 lbs of Lead is tough.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> I was beginning to wonder where you were while away from Skype.  Here's to some more days of rest and less days of stress.



Thanks David, I could use it. I am FINALLY off tomorrow. Hopefully, I can get some stuff done at home.


----------



## Funball

ok i know i am obsessed w/my signature graphic..BUT it just seems like it's too busy or something is missing. like it doesn't look right..


----------



## rikkitikkitik

Hey guys, new to the forums and wanted to say Hello.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

rikkitikkitik said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums and wanted to say Hello.



 to the board Rikkitikktik!


----------



## Funball

rikkitikkitik said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums and wanted to say Hello.




 welcome!


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> The cath lab is staffed by enough nurses to do the job, but we have a nurse down for the count. This is Florida and the snowbirds are in town, so having even one nurse out when we are getting slammed makes for crazy busy days, plus lots of extra call time and OT. Great for the paycheck but rough on the body. Standing all day in 20 lbs of Lead is tough.



OT and extra call time....Sounds like you're going to be one of Uncle Sam's favorite nieces for a while.  



Funball said:


> i do not understand men.. really they need to  come with a owners manual...preferably in PDF so i can play it on my  computer



BTW, there is a manual for guys, but unfortunately it was written in Aramaic and hasn't been recently updated.  Not sure if it could be converted to PDF from the scrolls.  

Sorry I've been A.W.O.L. for a while.


----------



## Wasre

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the board Rikkitikktik!



Willkommen. Bienvenue. Welcome. C'mon in.


----------



## tlionheart78

rikkitikkitik said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums and wanted to say Hello.



Ah!    Have a seat and enjoy the thread where the fun and drinks never stop.


----------



## D23Ry

rikkitikkitik said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums and wanted to say Hello.



welcome welcome. i'm pretty new too


----------



## Disneylover1971

I've been busy with life lately...and haven't been around that much!  But i'm here now


----------



## DCTooTall

rikkitikkitik said:


> Hey guys, new to the forums and wanted to say Hello.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> to the board Rikkitikktik!





Funball said:


> welcome!





Wasre said:


> Willkommen. Bienvenue. Welcome. C'mon in.





tlionheart78 said:


> Ah!    Have a seat and enjoy the thread where the fun and drinks never stop.





D23Ry said:


> welcome welcome. i'm pretty new too




     It's so nice to see that since I've moved to 3rd shift,   Everybody has stepped up to make sure our new people are properly welcomed during the day.   


So in case you didn't quite get the message....   to the group!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's so nice to see that since I've moved to 3rd shift,   Everybody has stepped up to make sure our new people are properly welcomed during the day.
> 
> 
> So in case you didn't quite get the message....   to the group!



We're doing our best.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

No school tomorrow because it MIGHT snow. I would cheer, but honestly I'm kind of embarrassed they cancelled school for that reason.


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The 12 step disney program( for those with withdrawls)[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1:  unpack from trip. You won't be going back for a while, so just wash  your clothes and put away,no sense keeping them in the suitcase..
2: put on mickey ears and stare in mirror[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]3:  take out lanyard from suitcase and put away, no sense in staring at  those..unless you going to wear them to the grocery store.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]4:sit down and make a list of all the fun things you did, ate and saw[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]5:  write a trip report on the dis from your list of things you made, and  post your 1,200 photos of the kids you took in the 2 days you were at  disneyland in your trip report,the disneyland photo of the day thread  and favorite character photo thread.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]6:re-read your TR 2 two times over, remember all the fun times[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]7:Join  in on the trip planning threads to help othe disers, as this is torture  for you(because it will be a while till you go back) but help for them.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]8:watch  disney movies for 4 weeks straight with the kids till the point that  you can memorize every line to the little mermaid..[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:when you go to a mall, avoid the disney store,at all costs this will help ween you off your disneyland addiction also..[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]10:every  morning when you drink coffee from your mickey mouse mug .. just tell  yourself oh someday I will be back..someday and then remember that  someday is a long time..[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]11: Watch the DLR planning DVD that came in the mail way to late.. and shout at the t.v. oh I did that!!!![/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]12:if all else fails to help with your heartbreak of leaving DLR..well then maybe you do need a trip back!




[/FONT]


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The 12 step disney program( for those with withdrawls)[/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1:  unpack from trip. You won't be going back for a while, so just wash  your clothes and put away,no sense keeping them in the suitcase..
> 2: put on mickey ears and stare in mirror[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]3:  take out lanyard from suitcase and put away, no sense in staring at  those..unless you going to wear them to the grocery store.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]4:sit down and make a list of all the fun things you did, ate and saw[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]5:  write a trip report on the dis from your list of things you made, and  post your 1,200 photos of the kids you took in the 2 days you were at  disneyland in your trip report,the disneyland photo of the day thread  and favorite character photo thread.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]6:re-read your TR 2 two times over, remember all the fun times[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]7:Join  in on the trip planning threads to help othe disers, as this is torture  for you(because it will be a while till you go back) but help for them.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]8:watch  disney movies for 4 weeks straight with the kids till the point that  you can memorize every line to the little mermaid..[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]9:when you go to a mall, avoid the disney store,at all costs this will help ween you off your disneyland addiction also..[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]10:every  morning when you drink coffee from your mickey mouse mug .. just tell  yourself oh someday I will be back..someday and then remember that  someday is a long time..[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]11: Watch the DLR planning DVD that came in the mail way to late.. and shout at the t.v. oh I did that!!!![/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]12:if all else fails to help with your heartbreak of leaving DLR..well then maybe you do need a trip back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]



so you are telling me it's time to unpack the bags that I've had sitting on my bed since I returned from WDW DEC. 27th..


----------



## BrizMarc

MICKEY88 said:


> so you are telling me it's time to unpack the bags that I've had sitting on my bed since I returned from WDW DEC. 27th..




Lol, its a bit like that when you get home


----------



## ctnurse

So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?


----------



## nurse.darcy

ctnurse said:


> So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?



Meeting a friend at Epcot on Sunday.


----------



## D23Ry

ctnurse said:


> So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?



well, with all the sun here in california, i'm thinking the beach


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Businessgypsy

ctnurse said:


> So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?


 Maybe transplant some Bromeliads today, motorcycle run to Sanibel on Saturday, meeting Darcy for a cocktail and irresponsible gossip on Sunday at WDW. Anything the football zombies aren't doing.

_Sunset yesterday from the bicycle seat_


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> so you are telling me it's time to unpack the bags that I've had sitting on my bed since I returned from WDW DEC. 27th..





yes.. lol


----------



## NJDiva

Businessgypsy said:


> Maybe transplant some Bromeliads today, motorcycle run to Sanibel on Saturday, meeting Darcy for a cocktail and irresponsible gossip on Sunday at WDW. Anything the football zombies aren't doing.
> 
> _Sunset yesterday from the bicycle seat_




That is an awesome shot!!! truly my favorite animal!


----------



## Disneylover1971

ctnurse said:


> So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?



Not very much...watching the SuperBowl in Sunday of course


----------



## ludari

ctnurse said:


> So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?



Going to DL either Saturday or Sunday.  What about you?


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Meeting a friend at Epcot on Sunday.



Have a great time.


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> yes.. lol



well see, I did my laundery right before leaving Orlando, so I figured if I don't need a piece of clothing, it stays packed, then I'll have less to pack next time I head to orlando


----------



## MICKEY88

ctnurse said:


> So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?



well I'm planning on Watching the Superbowl with my good friend Calico Jack, but after the week I've had I think Jack and I are going to start the party early.  sighhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> so you are telling me it's time to unpack the bags that I've had sitting on my bed since I returned from WDW DEC. 27th..



Wish I had the problem of Disney clothes sitting on my bed. However, since I haven't been to WDW since 2007, I suppose leaving them for four years would have been kind of ick. 

If  I start packing now for my trip in June and leave the suitcase on my bed, does that count???


----------



## Businessgypsy

NJDiva said:


> That is an awesome shot!!! truly my favorite animal!


They were feeding like crazy yesterday for some reason. Sometimes the moms with calves will come right up on the seawall when I'm having coffee in the morning and turn on their sides to stare at me. Manatees were out yesterday as well.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Have a great time.



Thank you, I will. . .You should drive south. . .lol. . .its only about 20 minutes on the transition and you have an annual pass.  I lived in the village and after the freeway was rebuilt and updated it only took 20 minutes. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Businessgypsy said:


> Maybe transplant some Bromeliads today, motorcycle run to Sanibel on Saturday, meeting Darcy for a cocktail and irresponsible gossip on Sunday at WDW. Anything the football zombies aren't doing.
> 
> _Sunset yesterday from the bicycle seat_



Wow, I didn't know that Irresponsible Gossip was on the agenda.  Now I am ALL OVER this meet up. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wish I had the problem of Disney clothes sitting on my bed. However, since I haven't been to WDW since 2007, I suppose leaving them for four years would have been kind of ick.
> 
> If  I start packing now for my trip in June and leave the suitcase on my bed, does that count???



Irresponsible response!  YES. . .LOL.


----------



## ahoff

ctnurse said:


> So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?




Beerfest tomorrow in NJ, then a Railroad Earth concert in Brooklyn.  No Disney until May.......


----------



## tlionheart78

ctnurse said:


> So, its finally Friday and it was a long snowy week!  Does anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?



Well the first part of my weekend has finished with Friday D&D with my friends.  Dang, even at my age, I'm still such a geek. 

Other than that, just another relaxing weekend.  I'm gonna get a few hours (2 or 3 at least) at work, then do some kitty sitting while my younger sister's away from town.  Hopefully I can find more time on here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Well the first part of my weekend has finished with Friday D&D with my friends.  Dang, even at my age, I'm still such a geek.
> 
> Other than that, just another relaxing weekend.  I'm gonna get a few hours (2 or 3 at least) at work, then do some kitty sitting while my younger sister's away from town.  Hopefully I can find more time on here.



OMG, I love D&D. Its been years since I played.


----------



## dizzyboutdisney

Hey there everyone. I'm brand new to Disboards and nurse.darcy suggested I put this on this thread, so here it goes. I'm almost as big of a Disney fan as you can be....totally in love with it!!  .I live in the midwest, but am going to California to Disneyland for a couple days in March. March 14th and 15th. I'm going on my own and looking for a lady who's in love with the mouse like me. I've found it's way more fun to share the magic with someone that loves it as much as you do. I'll share pics and info with anyone interested, just write back and let me know. Thanks, and "have a magical day"


----------



## tlionheart78

dizzyboutdisney said:


> Hey there everyone. I'm brand new to Disboards and nurse.darcy suggested I put this on this thread, so here it goes. I'm almost as big of a Disney fan as you can be....totally in love with it!!  .I live in the midwest, but am going to California to Disneyland for a couple days in March. March 14th and 15th. I'm going on my own and looking for a lady who's in love with the mouse like me. I've found it's way more fun to share the magic with someone that loves it as much as you do. I'll share pics and info with anyone interested, just write back and let me know. Thanks, and "have a magical day"



Numero Uno: As, DC would say... 

Numeor Deux: Oh, that nurse.darcy can be quite the influence on folks. 

And 

Number D: JEALOUS!!!!!!  But have fun in the Land and bring back pics and a Mickey bar!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Howdy folks 

I'm Missy, saying hello from snowy southern Indiana, and as you may have guessed, I'm fairly new to the Dis.  Just thought I'd delurk and say hello, although I probably won't chime in very often


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

dizzyboutdisney said:


> Hey there everyone. I'm brand new to Disboards and nurse.darcy suggested I put this on this thread, so here it goes. I'm almost as big of a Disney fan as you can be....totally in love with it!!  .I live in the midwest, but am going to California to Disneyland for a couple days in March. March 14th and 15th. I'm going on my own and looking for a lady who's in love with the mouse like me. I've found it's way more fun to share the magic with someone that loves it as much as you do. I'll share pics and info with anyone interested, just write back and let me know. Thanks, and "have a magical day"





DIS_MERI said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> I'm Missy, saying hello from snowy southern Indiana, and as you may have guessed, I'm fairly new to the Dis.  Just thought I'd delurk and say hello, although I probably won't chime in very often



 to the boards!


----------



## alisaheather

Hi Singles!  I'm Alisa, from the frozen north, specifically from CT.  I am so happy to have found this group.  Fun people who share the love of Disney.  Hope to get to know you!


----------



## D23Ry

alisaheather said:


> Hi Singles!  I'm Alisa, from the frozen north, specifically from CT.  I am so happy to have found this group.  Fun people who share the love of Disney.  Hope to get to know you!



Hello Alisa, welcome welcome.  CT huh, sounds cold right about now!

Isn't anyone from the sunny state of CA?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good Sunday Morning my friends.  My weekend has been ANYTHING but the relaxing weekend it was going to be.  I have been galavanting around visiting friends.  

Have a good friend in town and had lunch and a bottle of Chardonnay with him yesterday afternoon, went to DHS and hung with a friend there till about 7 p.m., then stopped off at another friend's house on the way home.  Just getting in this morning and in a bit going to get ready to head to church, then off to WDW to visit with another friend who comes up here from the south today. So much for a quiet, stay at home weekend.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

D23Ry said:


> Isn't anyone from the sunny state of CA?




Gosh, sometimes I wish!! Lol... I love visiting CA, maybe I should live there... But its just so far from WDW!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

D23Ry said:


> Hello Alisa, welcome welcome.  CT huh, sounds cold right about now!
> 
> Isn't anyone from the sunny state of CA?



Originally from California. In fact, lived most of my adult life 20 minutes from DL, now I live 20 minutes (or less) from WDW, go figure. . .


----------



## D23Ry

nurse.darcy said:


> Originally from California. In fact, lived most of my adult life 20 minutes from DL, now I live 20 minutes (or less) from WDW, go figure. . .



that is kind of ironic. So honestly, which state do you prefer.


----------



## D23Ry

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Gosh, sometimes I wish!! Lol... I love visiting CA, maybe I should live there... But its just so far from WDW!!!



but your so close to DLR


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

D23Ry said:


> but your so close to DLR



This is true... I havent bee to DL since I was a kid, and I dont remember a whole lot about it besides the rides and the castle!!!!

Do you usually visit DL? Or do you ever venture out to WDW?


----------



## D23Ry

Altoqueenkelly said:


> This is true... I havent bee to DL since I was a kid, and I dont remember a whole lot about it besides the rides and the castle!!!!
> 
> Do you usually visit DL? Or do you ever venture out to WDW?



Usually go to DL, just so close. Bout 1 and 1/2 hour drive (without traffic). 

Been to WDW three times (twice as an adult). Dying to go back, just need to find someone to go with. I love the resorts in WDW. Just a long drive. Need to do one of the cruises someday. Thinking about the one to Mexico since it leaves right out of los angeles.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Yay super bowl commercial time!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Maybe I'll go to Disney for next year's superbowl since I'm an hour south of Indy.  I imagine that it'll be even worse than the Indy 500 for traffic


----------



## Kfyr23

I skipped Superbowl and went to Disney today it felt like I was Tail Gating with all the jerseys every where though.


----------



## D23Ry

Kfyr23 said:


> I skipped Superbowl and went to Disney today it felt like I was Tail Gating with all the jerseys every where
> 
> 
> How were the crowds today?


----------



## Kfyr23

Longest line I saw was 30 minutes at MK. And Soarin was only 40 and still had Fastpasses. We got to ride Soarin Back to back without moving our seat because of the tour group not understanding how to follow directions so the cast member hooked us up.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Longest line I saw was 30 minutes at MK. And Soarin was only 40 and still had Fastpasses. We got to ride Soarin Back to back without moving our seat because of the tour group not understanding how to follow directions so the cast member hooked us up.




Way to rub it in there brat . 

Just Kiddin Ky - Glad you had a good day


----------



## KC78

HI!!!!!Just stopping by to say hello. Haven't been here for quite some time...there's sooo many new faces! Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Wasre

Well, successfully avoided the Super Bowl, yet again.    Too bad I wasn't in WDW or DLR.


----------



## DCTooTall

Is it sad that because i'm on 3rd shift I recorded the Super Bowl just so I can watch the commercials when I get home?


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Is it sad that because i'm on 3rd shift I recorded the Super Bowl just so I can watch the commercials when I get home?




I'll tell ya how it ends.....






A team wins and the credits roll.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> I'll tell ya how it ends.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A team wins and the credits roll.



Oh i already know who won.   Kinda hard to avoid something like that.   As I said... I recorded it for the commercials.    


Besides... I needed to know who won so that I knew if I get to make a guy I work with today miserable or not.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Oh i already know who won.   Kinda hard to avoid something like that.   As I said... I recorded it for the commercials.
> 
> 
> Besides... I needed to know who won so that I knew if I get to make a guy I work with today miserable or not.



Well, considering I successfully avoided it, I have no idea who was even playing, let alone who won.

So, did you get to have fun at someone else's expense?


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Well, considering I successfully avoided it, I have no idea who was even playing, let alone who won.
> 
> So, did you get to have fun at someone else's expense?



A guy I work with is a CRAZY Steelers fan.   He even runs a large Steelers fansite.     Soooooo...... since they lost,  I get to have fun rubbing it in.


----------



## MICKEY88

Wasre said:


> I'll tell ya how it ends.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A team wins and the credits roll.





You forgot the most important part..

The MVP got to say  " I'm going to DisneyWorld !! "


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

My Packer friends are happy their team won. I liked that the game stayed close so it wasn't just a boring blowout. 

For people who watched the commercials: I thought they weren't great, but I enjoyed darth vader, the beaver saving the guy from the bridge, and the etrade baby with the sneezing squirrel. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My Packer friends are happy their team won. I liked that the game stayed close so it wasn't just a boring blowout.
> 
> For people who watched the commercials: I thought they weren't great, but I enjoyed darth vader, the beaver saving the guy from the bridge, and the etrade baby with the talking squirrel.
> 
> Happy Monday!



I'll be getting home in about 2hrs and turning on that commercial show w/ the stupid game thing in the breaks.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Is it sad that because i'm on 3rd shift I recorded the Super Bowl just so I can watch the commercials when I get home?



I did the same thing except it was because my parent's didn't want to watch the game. haha. I fast forwarded through every part of the game except the trainwreck of a halftime show. I just couldn't take my eyes off of it because it was so bad.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Pinkee77

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My Packer friends are happy their team won. I liked that the game stayed close so it wasn't just a boring blowout.
> 
> For people who watched the commercials: I thought they weren't great, but I enjoyed darth vader, the beaver saving the guy from the bridge, and the etrade baby with the talking squirrel.
> 
> Happy Monday!



The beaver and Ozzie cracked me up!



Mousecreant said:


> to everyone not in FL http://artoftrolling.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/chatroulette-trolling-warm-in-troll-ida1.jpg



It has been beautiful, hasn't it?


----------



## Funball

WOW what a gorgeous weekend us southern californians had! WOW!! it was just awesome! 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mousecreant said:


> to everyone not in FL http://artoftrolling.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/chatroulette-trolling-warm-in-troll-ida1.jpg



A sad, but accurate, picture of last week's temps down here.  Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## nurse.darcy

D23Ry said:


> that is kind of ironic. So honestly, which state do you prefer.



I love California, but there is just something about the east coast.  I think I have been a Floridian most of my life, even though I have only lived here since the end of August.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I love California, but there is just something about the east coast.  I think I have been a Floridian most of my life, even though I have only lived here since the end of August.



there is a different kind of crazy people on the east coast..LOL


----------



## Wasre

MICKEY88 said:


> there is a different kind of crazy people on the east coast..LOL



Interesting....I always thought us on the Left Coast were just strange and not with the program....  Up here in the PNW, we're just too waterlogged to get too crazy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> there is a different kind of crazy people on the east coast..LOL



Yes, this is true. . .I am still trying to figure out where I fit in with all this. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> Interesting....I always thought us on the Left Coast were just strange and not with the program....  Up here in the PNW, we're just too waterlogged to get too crazy.



Now having lived life on both coasts, those on the West are REALLY just a different kind of crazy. . .and, yes, in the PNW the crazy is a bit waterlogged. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

Dammit.....   Just realized that the Steeler guy at work doesn't come in until 1hr after I get out of here.   I was REALLY hoping to be here to see his reaction to all the Green Bay Championship stuff I put up in his cube.   




In other happier news....   25 days till i'm on my flight to the world!


----------



## nurse.darcy

dctootall said:


> dammit.....   Just realized that the steeler guy at work doesn't come in until 1hr after i get out of here.   I was really hoping to be here to see his reaction to all the green bay championship stuff i put up in his cube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other happier news....   25 days till i'm on my flight to the world!



yay. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> yay. . .



I just need to continue to behave and keep myself from splurging on stuff for another month so I have the money to really let loose once down there.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I just need to continue to behave and keep myself from splurging on stuff for another month so I have the money to really let loose once down there.



That's always the balance, isn't it. . .lol.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## KinziePooh

DCTooTall said:


> Dammit.....   Just realized that the Steeler guy at work doesn't come in until 1hr after I get out of here.   I was REALLY hoping to be here to see his reaction to all the Green Bay Championship stuff I put up in his cube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other happier news....   25 days till i'm on my flight to the world!



I'm sure you'll hear all about it from him at another time.  If it were me, I'd make sure you knew how unhappy I was about seeing the winning teams stuff in my cube.

I'm right behind you...my countdown says 32 days1 18 hours and 13 minutes.  Not that I'm counting or anything 




Mousecreant said:


> It must be a strange feeling living so far away and having to fly to WDW. I have lived at least 2hrs away my entire life and would just swing around for a weekend whenever time allowed it. Having Busch Gardens, Universal, then Islands of Adventure and WDW and the numerous water parks it seems that I have been spoiled quite a bit.



You are a bit spoiled, huh?!   Flying or driving down isn't strange to me though because it's all I know.


----------



## Kfyr23

Mousecreant said:


> It must be a strange feeling living so far away and having to fly to WDW. I have lived at least 2hrs away my entire life and would just swing around for a weekend whenever time allowed it. Having Busch Gardens, Universal, then Islands of Adventure and WDW and the numerous water parks it seems that I have been spoiled quite a bit.



I agree it would be weird not being able to wake up and go to any of the parks around here anytime I want.


----------



## DCTooTall

Mousecreant said:


> It must be a strange feeling living so far away and having to fly to WDW. I have lived at least 2hrs away my entire life and would just swing around for a weekend whenever time allowed it. Having Busch Gardens, Universal, then Islands of Adventure and WDW and the numerous water parks it seems that I have been spoiled quite a bit.



  I actually drove my last trip....   about 18hrs drive time,  although I stopped in Savannah to spend the night and visit my brother.

I grew up in Atlanta,   so I was used to a simple 6-7hr drive....    Then I moved up north...



KinziePooh said:


> I'm sure you'll hear all about it from him at another time.  If it were me, I'd make sure you knew how unhappy I was about seeing the winning teams stuff in my cube.
> 
> I'm right behind you...my countdown says 32 days1 18 hours and 13 minutes.  Not that I'm counting or anything



  He's like crazy nuts when it comes to the steelers....  so he kinda brings it on himself.



Kfyr23 said:


> I agree it would be weird not being able to wake up and go to any of the parks around here anytime I want.





You guys are evil....

on the Flip side...  I now live 1hr from Hershey....  so I can go get fresh chocolate whenever i want.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## TiszBear

Just found this thread and  thought I would stop by and say Hi.


----------



## Kfyr23

TiszBear said:


> Just found this thread and  thought I would stop by and say Hi.



Welcome from Sunny Florida


----------



## DIS_MERI

Mousecreant said:


> I dislike american chocolate very much. Being English we use quite a bit more sugar so american chocolate taste like chalk.




I lived in England for 2 years (my 8yo was born there, in fact) and one of the things I miss the most is the chocolate!  I'm going in April for my first return visit in nearly 7 years, and I've been considering leaving some clothing behind so I can fit more chocolate in my luggage for the return flight.....


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

TiszBear said:


> Just found this thread and  thought I would stop by and say Hi.



 to the board!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mousecreant said:


> I dislike american chocolate very much. Being English we use quite a bit more sugar so american chocolate taste like chalk.



I agree that European chocolate is AMAZING...but I have to admit I love all chocolate.


----------



## Kfyr23

I have never liked chocolate very much at all. I must be weird.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> I have never liked chocolate very much at all. I must be weird.



Perhaps little odd, but it'd be stranger if you were a woman


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Perhaps little odd, but it'd be stranger if you were a woman



I am more of a Caramel person. I could live off Caramel Apples from Disney.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I love caramel, but I have a strong preference for homemade....which reminds me I have some in the fridge


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> I love caramel, but I have a strong preference for homemade....which reminds me I have some in the fridge



I have never had homemade. But I have been caught licking the package they wrap my Caramel apples in till there is a hole in it. LOL


----------



## KinziePooh

DCTooTall said:


> I actually drove my last trip....   about 18hrs drive time,  although I stopped in Savannah to spend the night and visit my brother.
> 
> I grew up in Atlanta,   so I was used to a simple 6-7hr drive....    Then I moved up north...
> 
> 
> 
> He's like crazy nuts when it comes to the steelers....  so he kinda brings it on himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are evil....
> 
> on the Flip side...  I now live 1hr from Hershey....  so I can go get fresh chocolate whenever i want.



I'm a short 22 hour drive from WDW.  I'm flying down in March but then driving home with my parents.  It's really not that bad until you have to drive home 

There are 2 teams I can't stand...the Steelers and the Colts.  So I say your co-worker got what he deserved.  If the Patriots were in the Superbowl and lost....I wouldn't be happy seeing the other teams stuff the next day though.

I hope you plan on sharing that chocolate!




TiszBear said:


> Just found this thread and  thought I would stop by and say Hi.







Mousecreant said:


> I dislike american chocolate very much. Being English we use quite a bit more sugar so american chocolate taste like chalk.



I love a simple Hershey bar but you can't beat Finnish chocolate.  



Kfyr23 said:


> I have never liked chocolate very much at all. I must be weird.



A little but we won't hold it against you


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> I have never had homemade. But I have been caught licking the package they wrap my Caramel apples in till there is a hole in it. LOL



Homemade is somewhat like fudge, but less gritty.  It's amazing, but it takes *forever* to make (stir continuously-for 2 hours....).  Getting the caramel out of the fridge is one of the best ideas I've had in a while, the kids are racing to clean up so that I'll share a little piece with them


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Homemade is somewhat like fudge, but less gritty.  It's amazing, but it takes *forever* to make (stir continuously-for 2 hours....).  Getting the caramel out of the fridge is one of the best ideas I've had in a while, the kids are racing to clean up so that I'll share a little piece with them



If your kids are cleaning for Caramel it must be good. I saw something good to make it then the other day a battery powered stirrer that sits in you pan and stirs for you .


----------



## Kfyr23

A little but we won't hold it against you [/QUOTE]

I will occasionally eat White Chocolate if thats any better.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I will occasionally eat White Chocolate if thats any better.



OoOo I LOVE white chocolate!!! ESP the one with the oreo cookie chunks in it!! yum yum yum!!! This topic of conversation isnt helping my diet you guys, hahahah..... Gotta be beach ready for June  (And ready to eat waaaay too much junk at Disney!)


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Mousecreant said:


> A couple years ago at Epcot they were giving away white hot chocolate during Christmas time


Whaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!! I want some


----------



## MarylandPirate

White chocolate is good.....and Maple Sugar candy! I just don't want to drive North to fight the snow and cold to get some. lol


----------



## DIS_MERI

Mousecreant said:


> A couple years ago at Epcot they were giving away white hot chocolate during Christmas time



The Epcot at Christmas would be even better than the white hot chocolate!  Of course, right now, just about anywhere without snow on the ground sounds appealing....


----------



## KinziePooh

Kfyr23 said:


> I will occasionally eat White Chocolate if thats any better.



That is better.  I'm not a big fan but if it's all that's around, I'll eat it.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> This topic of conversation isnt helping my diet you guys, hahahah..... Gotta be beach ready for June  (And ready to eat waaaay too much junk at Disney!)



I'm worried about eating at WDW in March with beach season coming up.  I always gain weight no matter what I eat.  I was so good on my last trip and didn't eat a lot of junk.  I somehow still managed to gain a few pounds.


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> The Epcot at Christmas would be even better than the white hot chocolate!  Of course, right now, just about anywhere without snow on the ground sounds appealing....



Yeah I think it was 65 today and sunny one of those Florida winter days. LOL


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I am more of a Caramel person. I could live off Caramel Apples from Disney.



OMG I love caramel!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Mousecreant said:


> I dislike american chocolate very much. Being English we use quite a bit more sugar so american chocolate taste like chalk.



  I'm not a HUGE chocolate fan.... but there is just something about getting it for free after riding the Chocolate World ride (closest thing I have to a Disney fix up here)....  plus the Twizzlers and other candy are definately fresher than you can get at the store,  and often cheaper.....which is nice when my sweet tooth attacks.



TiszBear said:


> Just found this thread and  thought I would stop by and say Hi.



 to the group! Don't let our crazy ways frighten you away.  



KinziePooh said:


> I'm a short 22 hour drive from WDW.  I'm flying down in March but then driving home with my parents.  It's really not that bad until you have to drive home
> 
> There are 2 teams I can't stand...the Steelers and the Colts.  So I say your co-worker got what he deserved.  If the Patriots were in the Superbowl and lost....I wouldn't be happy seeing the other teams stuff the next day though.
> 
> I hope you plan on sharing that chocolate!



  Share?   Why would I share?   What's in it for me?   

 I kinda enjoy road trips though,   so the drive isn't too bad....assuming I have a vehicle worth a damn.   right now i'm gonna try and make my beater last a couple more months so i can pay off the rest of my bills before getting myself another car note.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> OoOo I LOVE white chocolate!!! ESP the one with the oreo cookie chunks in it!! yum yum yum!!! This topic of conversation isnt helping my diet you guys, hahahah..... Gotta be beach ready for June  (And ready to eat waaaay too much junk at Disney!)



Mmmmmmm.....   White chocolate....      Sadly the White chocolate hugs never last long with me. 



Mousecreant said:


> A couple years ago at Epcot they were giving away white hot chocolate during Christmas time



  Yummers!  I think i've had hot White Chocolate before....   I need to do that again sometime soon.    It's definately cold enough to make it extra enjoyable.



Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah I think it was 65 today and sunny one of those Florida winter days. LOL



  And then on my way to work tonight it was 15 degrees out.    my hair literally froze while I was filling my gas tank on the way to work.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah I think it was 65 today and sunny one of those Florida winter days. LOL




It was 9 and overcast here


----------



## DCTooTall

It hit 5 here during the night.    Too freakin cold.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Our low last night was 3, but it frequently hits lower than the low.  Our forecast actually shows we might get above freezing on Saturday!  This is Indiana's worst winter in at least 30 years   I'm just glad it's not snowing right now.  I have 4 hours of driving to do tomorrow, last time I made this drive we'd had a big storm overnight and the roads were treacherous (one of my neighbors flipped his Durango over onto its roof, but walked away unscratched).


----------



## KinziePooh

DCTooTall said:


> Share?   Why would I share?   What's in it for me?
> 
> I kinda enjoy road trips though,   so the drive isn't too bad....assuming I have a vehicle worth a damn.   right now i'm gonna try and make my beater last a couple more months so i can pay off the rest of my bills before getting myself another car note.
> 
> 
> Yummers!  I think i've had hot White Chocolate before....   I need to do that again sometime soon.    It's definately cold enough to make it extra enjoyable.



Name your price....I would do just about anything for chocolate this time of year.

Road trips are fun.  I drove across country with a friend about 4 years ago.  At the time it was an awful experience.  We were moving her out to San Diego and had a U-Haul attached to the back of her jeep.  After losing a wheel and being stranded in Ohio for the weekend with no car....we were on a mission to get to Cali ASAP.  We still joke about the trip and looking back we actually did have some good times...mixed in with the bad, lol.  I know what you mean about having a good car for a long trip.  After that cross country trip I always worry about having a car in good shape.  There have been times I've rented a car for a long trip just to be safe and also to save my car from addtional mileage.

I just discovered White Chocolate Mocha's from Starbucks.  Very dangerous because I may have developed a slight addiction, lol.  Funny thing is, I don't like white chocolate though 



DIS_MERI said:


> Our low last night was 3, but it frequently hits lower than the low.  Our forecast actually shows we might get above freezing on Saturday!  This is Indiana's worst winter in at least 30 years   I'm just glad it's not snowing right now.  I have 4 hours of driving to do tomorrow, last time I made this drive we'd had a big storm overnight and the roads were treacherous (one of my neighbors flipped his Durango over onto its roof, but walked away unscratched).



I have a friend in Indiana and we've been comparing snow/ice stories, lol.  It seems to be bad all over the country lately.  Good luck with your drive tomorrow.  Hopefully the roads will be clear this time.


It's cold here today too.  We're supposed to get into the mid 20's but the sun is trying to come out so that's good.  In better news, 5 weeks from today I'll be at a spring training game at WDW


----------



## DIS_MERI

KinziePooh said:


> I just discovered White Chocolate Mocha's from Starbucks.  Very dangerous because I may have developed a slight addiction, lol.  Funny thing is, I don't like white chocolate though



White Chocolate Mocha's are an important part of my trip tomorrow 

I don't normally drink coffee, but I *love* Starbucks.  Fortunately my tiny little town doesn't have one (I'm cheap, but still addicted! plus those puppies are like 700 calories each ), however we will be staying at my parents tonight so they can watch the kids while the VA pokes me with needles for a few hours tomorrow and their town has a Starbucks


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Our low last night was 3, but it frequently hits lower than the low.  Our forecast actually shows we might get above freezing on Saturday!  This is Indiana's worst winter in at least 30 years   I'm just glad it's not snowing right now.  I have 4 hours of driving to do tomorrow, last time I made this drive we'd had a big storm overnight and the roads were treacherous (one of my neighbors flipped his Durango over onto its roof, but walked away unscratched).



Well be careful driving.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> White Chocolate Mocha's are an important part of my trip tomorrow
> 
> I don't normally drink coffee, but I *love* Starbucks.  Fortunately my tiny little town doesn't have one (I'm cheap, but still addicted! plus those puppies are like 700 calories each ), however we will be staying at my parents tonight so they can watch the kids while the VA pokes me with needles for a few hours tomorrow and their town has a Starbucks



Mmm.. Starbucks. I am a mocha frappé girl. And those peppermint mochas during the holidays are so good. Haven't tried the white chocolate drink. I'm not a big fan of white chocolate so I wonder if I'll like it?


----------



## KinziePooh

DIS_MERI said:


> White Chocolate Mocha's are an important part of my trip tomorrow
> 
> I don't normally drink coffee, but I *love* Starbucks.  Fortunately my tiny little town doesn't have one (I'm cheap, but still addicted! plus those puppies are like 700 calories each ), however we will be staying at my parents tonight so they can watch the kids while the VA pokes me with needles for a few hours tomorrow and their town has a Starbucks



I only drink iced coffee and hardly ever go to Starbucks. We have one in our town but it's a pain to get to due to limited parking.  I'm more of a Dunkin' Donuts fan anyway.  I was at a skating competition this past weekend though and all they had in town was a Starbucks.  I walked there everyday and got a White Chocolate Mocha.  I started out with a tall since I didn't know if I'd like it or not.  By the end of the week I was drinking venti's.  I knew they probably had a ton of calories but I decided to ingnore that fact   Of course after being stuck with needles for a few hours...you deserve a stop at Starbucks!


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Mmm.. Starbucks. I am a mocha frappé girl. And those peppermint mochas during the holidays are so good. Haven't tried the white chocolate drink. I'm not a big fan of white chocolate so I wonder if I'll like it?



To me, its more of a milder chocolate taste (with whipped cream on it, of course), so it probably depends on how strongly chocolate flavored you like your mocha   I like the peppermint mocha, but prefer the white chocolate over it.  I also love the pumpkin spice latte, but successfully avoided Starbucks when they were serving it this year.


----------



## KinziePooh

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Mmm.. Starbucks. I am a mocha frappé girl. And those peppermint mochas during the holidays are so good. Haven't tried the white chocolate drink. I'm not a big fan of white chocolate so I wonder if I'll like it?



I'll have to try the peppermint mocha next year.  That sounds really good.  You should try the white chocolate mocha.  I'm not a big fan of white chocolate and I loved it.


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Mmm.. Starbucks. I am a mocha frappé girl. And those peppermint mochas during the holidays are so good. Haven't tried the white chocolate drink. I'm not a big fan of white chocolate so I wonder if I'll like it?



I wish Starbucks would bring back Chantico...now *that* was chocolate!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

MmMmM I love starbucks too.... Strawberry Frapp or a White Chololate Mocha... MmMm yum yum!!! Sadly Starbucks isnt "diet" worthy and I cant go there right now for fear of a "diet replapse" 

Oh... and I think I have drank way to many pumpkin latte's this holiday season, mmm so good, mouth watering at the thought of it. 


DCTooTall said:


> Mmmmmmm.....   White chocolate....      Sadly the White chocolate hugs never last long with me.



Me either!!!! Those are sooo good, why do they even bother to wrap them? I mean seriously - just fill the bag up!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Mousecreant said:


> how about some dippin dots, i could use a cup of those right about now




I think that Ive seen them at walmart before, lol... I dont really know why dippindots are so popular? Deff not my preferance in icecream 

Now if you are talking about some cakebatter icecream from cold stone, then I am in heaven.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I think that Ive seen them at walmart before, lol... I dont really know why dippindots are so popular? Deff not my preferance in icecream
> 
> Now if you are talking about some cakebatter icecream from cold stone, then I am in heaven.



Cold Stone sounds awesome right now. MMMM with Brownies and White Chocolate Chips mixed in. I know what me and Kiley are doing tonight now.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Mousecreant said:


> I worked at a Cold Stone a number of years ago. I am still sick of their ice cream and its almost been a decade lol



Oh noes!!! I guess I can see that working there would taint it a bit, but tis so yummmy 



Kfyr23 said:


> Cold Stone sounds awesome right now. MMMM with Brownies and White Chocolate Chips mixed in. I know what me and Kiley are doing tonight now.



Ugh, you say this to torment me, I know you do!! I want some!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Adding Cold Stone to my to-do list for tomorrow....My preference is cheesecake with cherry pie filling and white chocolate chips.....mmmmmm.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mousecreant said:


> I worked at a Cold Stone a number of years ago. I am still sick of their ice cream and its almost been a decade lol



I feel the same way about Subway.


----------



## NJDiva

mmmmm....ColdStone...count me in!! Sweet cream and cake batter mixed with brownies and caramel. it's so evil but sooooo good, and there's one in town so that's just as bad.
No Starbucks in town but there is the local Dunkin Donuts where they had the infamous Milky Way hot chocolate....talk about calorie killer


----------



## Funball

i hate subway, and i can't have ice cream.. so count me out! lol


----------



## tlionheart78

Dang.  It's been (or at least it feels like) a long time since I've been in here.  But this is what I get when I am surrounded by people with trust issues.  At work: a rather powerful firewall that prevents access to websites that aren't work relate.  Add in the fact that over the weekend, I was over at my younger sister's apartment doing some kitty-sitting when I want to get on her computer and, SURPRISE!, her PC is locked by a password that she wasn't so willing to give out. Major  over here....

But with all this talk of ice cream, anyone ever heard of Marble Slab?  That's like the be-all and end-all of finding the best ice cream around town here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mousecreant said:


> I worked at a Cold Stone a number of years ago. I am still sick of their ice cream and its almost been a decade lol



I am sure that Cold Stone is probably wonderful, but I get soooo overwhelmed with the fumes when I walk by one that I refuse to go in.


----------



## NJDiva

tlionheart78 said:


> Dang.  It's been (or at least it feels like) a long time since I've been in here.  But this is what I get when I am surrounded by people with trust issues.  At work: a rather powerful firewall that prevents access to websites that aren't work relate.  Add in the fact that over the weekend, I was over at my younger sister's apartment doing some kitty-sitting when I want to get on her computer and, SURPRISE!, her PC is locked by a password that she wasn't so willing to give out. Major  over here....
> 
> But with all this talk of ice cream, anyone ever heard of Marble Slab?  That's like the be-all and end-all of finding the best ice cream around town here.



I've had that! and it's very good. hard to find though....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I know it's kind of old school, but my favorite ice cream is Baskin Robbins. I grew up on it. In fact, I swallowed a penny on the way to BR once and still asked my parents if I could get my ice cream before we went to the hospital.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> I've had that! and it's very good. hard to find though....



You need to come down here.  There's a ton of them around.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know it's kind of old school, but my favorite ice cream is Baskin Robbins. I grew up on it. In fact, I swallowed a penny on the way to BR once and still asked my parents if I could get my ice cream before we went to the hospital.



Baskin Robbins is putting stores all over the place around here. The one on my side of town is in a Dunkin Donuts so you can get twice as fat at one place. LOL


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You need to come down here.  There's a ton of them around.



funny that you say that...I had it when I was in Houston and when I was in Dallas!


----------



## tlionheart78

NJDiva said:


> I've had that! and it's very good. hard to find though....





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You need to come down here.  There's a ton of them around.



Wow.  I guess M.S. is a southern thing as well.  I know of a few locations and the one located in one of our local malls is just a quick 10 minute drive to get there.   The BEST chocolate/peanut-butter mix I've ever had........


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Nothing can change my obsession with cold stone  It got me thru a rough pregnancy with my (now) 4yr old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


Cake batter with sprinkles!!! 

Or

Sweet cream with strawberries, banana's, white choc chips, gram cracker pieces! 


yum yum yum yum


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Nothing can change my obsession with cold stone  It got me thru a rough pregnancy with my (now) 4yr old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Cake batter with sprinkles!!!
> 
> Or
> 
> Sweet cream with strawberries, banana's, white choc chips, gram cracker pieces!
> 
> 
> yum yum yum yum



After four years I dont think you can still blame Cravings anymore.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> After four years I dont think you can still blame Cravings anymore.





always worth a shot, though


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Baskin Robbins is putting stores all over the place around here. The one on my side of town is in a Dunkin Donuts so you can get twice as fat at one place. LOL



Whoa, I'm glad we don't have one of those 2 for 1 deals. I would have to start taking detours just to avoid the temptation.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> Baskin Robbins is putting stores all over the place around here. The one on my side of town is in a Dunkin Donuts so you can get twice as fat at one place. LOL



we have them too. again, such evilness!!!


----------



## tlionheart78

Kfyr23 said:


> Baskin Robbins is putting stores all over the place around here. The one on my side of town is in a Dunkin Donuts so you can get twice as fat at one place. LOL



Mmmmmm..Chocolate donut sundaes. Sounds like something Paula Deen would make.


----------



## Kfyr23

Sorta off topic but everyone needs to go to Mcdonalds and ask for a Apple Pie McFlurry with Caramel sauce they usually will make it for you but it isnt on the menu. It is the best thing ever.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> Sorta off topic but everyone needs to go to Mcdonalds and ask for a Apple Pie McFlurry with Caramel sauce they usually will make it for you but it isnt on the menu. It is the best thing ever.



ok you are not helping with anyone's diet!!! that sounds really good! and since you said it, I may have to try it tomorrow when I go to work...there's a McDonald's down the street....mmmm...caramel....


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> After four years I dont think you can still blame Cravings anymore.



LOL, I am not blaming cravings, just sticking to fond memories of indulging in the yummyness and not caring how fat i was! That was FUN!!



DIS_MERI said:


> always worth a shot, though


TRUE THAT!!!!!!! I went thru hell to give birth to that little Diva!!! I can blame my icecream habit on her if i want to 



Kfyr23 said:


> Sorta off topic but everyone needs to go to Mcdonalds and ask for a Apple Pie McFlurry with Caramel sauce they usually will make it for you but it isnt on the menu. It is the best thing ever.



Um.... I dont want to know why you know this, crazy boy.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

NJDiva said:


> ok you are not helping with anyone's diet!!!



TRUE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Beach is just around the corner, not to mention my BFF's wedding and trip to DISNEY!!! Must be ready!! Sticking to the diet/workout plan!!!!!!


----------



## NJDiva

Altoqueenkelly said:


> TRUE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Beach is just around the corner, not to mention my BFF's wedding and trip to DISNEY!!! Must be ready!! Sticking to the diet/workout plan!!!!!!



you are inspiring me...I have a wedding the day before I go to Disney so I need to look good! I fractured my ankle so I haven't been to the gym. I need to stay focused...mmmm...caramel.....sorry relapse....focus focus!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Um.... I dont want to know why you know this, crazy boy.



I have lots of time on my hands is all I will say.


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> you are inspiring me...I have a wedding the day before I go to Disney so I need to look good! I fractured my ankle so I haven't been to the gym. I need to stay focused...mmmm...caramel.....sorry relapse....focus focus!!!



Being skinny cannot get on the way of me and my Caramel.


----------



## KinziePooh

Kfyr23 said:


> Cold Stone sounds awesome right now. MMMM with Brownies and White Chocolate Chips mixed in. I know what me and Kiley are doing tonight now.



You must be the coolest dad ever....trips to WDW and Coldstone 



nurse.darcy said:


> I am sure that Cold Stone is probably wonderful, but I get soooo overwhelmed with the fumes when I walk by one that I refuse to go in.



If you like ice cream, just hold your nose and run inside.  It's definitely worth it!




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I know it's kind of old school, but my favorite ice cream is Baskin Robbins. I grew up on it. In fact, I swallowed a penny on the way to BR once and still asked my parents if I could get my ice cream before we went to the hospital.



So, did you parents take you for ice cream or did they make you go straight to the hospital? Inquiring minds want to know...



Kfyr23 said:


> Baskin Robbins is putting stores all over the place around here. The one on my side of town is in a Dunkin Donuts so you can get twice as fat at one place. LOL



We used to have that but they closed BR and expanded DD.  We have a few really good local ice cream stores so no one went to BR.



tlionheart78 said:


> Wow.  I guess M.S. is a southern thing as well.  I know of a few locations and the one located in one of our local malls is just a quick 10 minute drive to get there.   The BEST chocolate/peanut-butter mix I've ever had........



I love chocolate and peanut butter together.  I'll have to be on the lookout for MS next time I'm in the south.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Cake batter with sprinkles!



  That's the best!



Kfyr23 said:


> Sorta off topic but everyone needs to go to Mcdonalds and ask for a Apple Pie McFlurry with Caramel sauce they usually will make it for you but it isnt on the menu. It is the best thing ever.



I haven't been to McDonald's in 15 months and have no plans of ever eating there again.  Too bad because I would have totally tried that McFlurry.


----------



## KinziePooh

Double post.


----------



## Kfyr23

KinziePooh said:


> You must be the coolest dad ever....trips to WDW and Coldstone



Yes just ask Kelly she says I am AWESOME.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

KinziePooh said:


> So, did you parents take you for ice cream or did they make you go straight to the hospital? Inquiring minds want to know...



Sadly, they made me go to the hospital. Party poopers.


----------



## KinziePooh

Kfyr23 said:


> Yes just ask Kelly she says I am AWESOME.



Umm, Kelly...is this true or is he just making it up


----------



## KinziePooh

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sadly, they made me go to the hospital. Party poopers.



Party poopers indeed.  I hope they made it up to you and let you eat ice cream after.


----------



## DCTooTall

All I gotta say is thank god i was asleep during the past 3 pages,   otherwise I would've been snacking all day.  3 weeks left till Florida and I don't need to be pigging out......and I think eating my dinner while catching up should hopefully help resist the cravings that came up while reading.



That.... and the fact the closest Coldstone I know of is down in Baltimore....Or maybe lancaster.   I THINK there may still be a Maggie Moo's in Lancaster.... not sure though.      And Rita's is still closed for the season,   so no stopping there on my way home in the morning.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> All I gotta say is thank god i was asleep during the past 3 pages,   otherwise I would've been snacking all day.  3 weeks left till Florida and I don't need to be pigging out......and I think eating my dinner while catching up should hopefully help resist the cravings that came up while reading.
> 
> 
> 
> That.... and the fact the closest Coldstone I know of is down in Baltimore....Or maybe lancaster.   I THINK there may still be a Maggie Moo's in Lancaster.... not sure though.      And Rita's is still closed for the season,   so no stopping there on my way home in the morning.



Is Rita's good? They are putting one in down here, but it's not open yet.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is Rita's good? They are putting one in down here, but it's not open yet.



Rita's is great...if you like italian ice and something with less calories than ice cream. again, one right in town and we love it (do you see a trend in my town...)


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

NJDiva said:


> you are inspiring me...I have a wedding the day before I go to Disney so I need to look good! I fractured my ankle so I haven't been to the gym. I need to stay focused...mmmm...caramel.....sorry relapse....focus focus!!!


You.... WE.... can do it!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a Bridesmaid, in Miami, and then to Disney.... Must look good!!! lol, single girl here ya know 



Kfyr23 said:


> I have lots of time on my hands is all I will say.





Kfyr23 said:


> Yes just ask Kelly she says I am AWESOME.





KinziePooh said:


> Umm, Kelly...is this true or is he just making it up



I plead the fifth.... actually, wait.... do I know you 

PS - He's a brat!!



DCTooTall said:


> All I gotta say is thank god i was asleep during the past 3 pages,   otherwise I would've been snacking all day.  3 weeks left till Florida and I don't need to be pigging out......and I think eating my dinner while catching up should hopefully help resist the cravings that came up while reading.



Join in Join in!!!! Its delicious, dont worry, you can be strong like me and resist the urges!!!!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is Rita's good? They are putting one in down here, but it's not open yet.



There is a rita's right up the road from me I have ate there once and it wasnt that great to me but all I had was the Italian Ice.


----------



## NJDiva

Altoqueenkelly said:


> You.... WE.... can do it!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a Bridesmaid, in Miami, and then to Disney.... Must look good!!! lol, single girl here ya know
> 
> 
> I'm not in it but she is one of my oldest friends...and I'm meeting up with my guy bffs that weekend in FL and they are body builders so you know I have to look good with them.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is Rita's good? They are putting one in down here, but it's not open yet.



  It's not bad.   Some of the flavors they end up having can create interesting taste combinations.



NJDiva said:


> Rita's is great...if you like italian ice and something with less calories than ice cream. again, one right in town and we love it (do you see a trend in my town...)



  Your town is trying to create an army of fat people?    

The Custard isn't that bad,   or the custard/ice combinations.    Honestly,  as a southern boy I never really got the whole custard/ frozen custard thing.   Just wasn't even around in Atlanta while growing up.   Prior to moving here,  the only time I even saw it was when I visited a friend in Wisconsin back in the ole' high-school days and saw a Culvers selling the stuff.....  still didn't try it though.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Join in Join in!!!! Its delicious, dont worry, you can be strong like me and resist the urges!!!!!!



 Um....   Male.     We supposedly don't do as good a job resisting urges.  

Now I don't know if that's cause we don't have the proper resistance wiring....   or if maybe it's just we aren't as well trained from years of urges to resist.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's not bad.   Some of the flavors they end up having can create interesting taste combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> Your town is trying to create an army of fat people?
> 
> The Custard isn't that bad,   or the custard/ice combinations.    Honestly,  as a southern boy I never really got the whole custard/ frozen custard thing.   Just wasn't even around in Atlanta while growing up.   Prior to moving here,  the only time I even saw it was when I visited a friend in Wisconsin back in the ole' high-school days and saw a Culvers selling the stuff.....  still didn't try it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Um....   Male.     We supposedly don't do as good a job resisting urges.
> 
> Now I don't know if that's cause we don't have the proper resistance wiring....   or if maybe it's just we aren't as well trained from years of urges to resist.....



I don't know.  Seems to me like guys have plenty of urges they could resist.   Must be the wiring thing.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

NJDiva said:


> I'm not in it but she is one of my oldest friends...and I'm meeting up with my guy bffs that weekend in FL and they are body builders so you know I have to look good with them.



Hey, send a few of em my way


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know.  Seems to me like guys have plenty of urges they could resist.   Must be the wiring thing.



Oh my gosh, this is sooooo true....... I wont even go into that right now!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know.  Seems to me like guys have plenty of urges they could resist.   Must be the wiring thing.



I'm not so sure. We don't seem to be as tempted by Chocolate and other temptations.    So what do you things we are tempted by?

Seriously,   If you are going to make an accusation, the least you can do is....


....B00BIES!!!



erm....

Nevermind.


----------



## KinziePooh

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not so sure. We don't seem to be as tempted by Chocolate and other temptations.    So what do you things we are tempted by?
> 
> Seriously,   If you are going to make an accusation, the least you can do is....
> 
> 
> ....B00BIES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> erm....
> 
> Nevermind.



Typical man  

And....we can resist chocolate if we want.  We just choose not to, so there


----------



## NJDiva

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hey, send a few of em my way



they are all yours! I have a lot of body builder friends both male and female and my guys are the sweetest people in the world...and they are great eye candy too!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not so sure. We don't seem to be as tempted by Chocolate and other temptations.    So what do you things we are tempted by?
> Seriously,   If you are going to make an accusation, the least you can do is....
> 
> ....B00BIES!!!
> 
> erm....
> 
> Nevermind.



And I'd be interested to know what you put in originally that got censored...hmmm?


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> And I'd be interested to know what you put in originally that got censored...hmmm?




   Nothing any worse.     I actually spelled that same word using letters,  but the first 4 got censored.      So,  I just edited it,  and put the number 0 in place of the capital "o"  which snuck past the filter.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Nothing any worse.     I actually spelled that same word using letters,  but the first 4 got censored.      So,  I just edited it,  and put the number 0 in place of the capital "o"  which snuck past the filter.



Wow. I'm impressed. Way to problem solve.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow. I'm impressed. Way to problem solve.



I'm a old school computer geek....  I know how to use "leet speak"  (AKA  "1337 5p34k") to my advantage.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> Sorta off topic but everyone needs to go to Mcdonalds and ask for a Apple Pie McFlurry with Caramel sauce they usually will make it for you but it isnt on the menu. It is the best thing ever.




Wait, there's a topic here?  Oh noes!

When I lived in England you could get an apple pie with ice cream and caramel for a quid, and this was way before you could get the 2 pies for a buck.  So yummy!


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know.  Seems to me like guys have plenty of urges they could resist.   Must be the wiring thing.



Its not our fault we have two brains and always use the wrong one at the wrong time. Well most guys.


----------



## MICKEY88

KinziePooh said:


> Typical man
> 
> And....we can resist chocolate if we want.  We just choose not to, so there



We men can resist our urges also,,, we just don't see the point in doing so.


----------



## DCTooTall

Damn you all and your evil suggestions!


Stopped on the way home from work for some lunch,  and somehow ended up walking away with my lunch...  some pumpkin cheesecake,  AND a large Hot Rasberry White Chocolate beverage.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> Damn you all and your evil suggestions!
> 
> 
> Stopped on the way home from work for some lunch,  and somehow ended up walking away with my lunch...  some pumpkin cheesecake,  AND a large Hot Rasberry White Chocolate beverage.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA......:rotfl2:


----------



## KinziePooh

DCTooTall said:


> Damn you all and your evil suggestions!
> 
> 
> Stopped on the way home from work for some lunch,  and somehow ended up walking away with my lunch...  some pumpkin cheesecake,  AND a large Hot Rasberry White Chocolate beverage.



You're welcome


----------



## nurse.darcy

mickey88 said:


> we men can resist our urges also,,, we just don't see the point in doing so.



roflmao. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Damn you all and your evil suggestions!
> 
> 
> Stopped on the way home from work for some lunch,  and somehow ended up walking away with my lunch...  some pumpkin cheesecake,  AND a large Hot Rasberry White Chocolate beverage.



you are weak, you let these temptresses get to you


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you are weak, you let these temptresses get to you



We are evil temptresses. . .didn't you know that?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you are weak, you let these temptresses get to you



There are worse things then succumbing to the temptations provided by all these beautiful temptresses.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Damn you all and your evil suggestions!
> 
> 
> Stopped on the way home from work for some lunch,  and somehow ended up walking away with my lunch...  some pumpkin cheesecake,  AND a large Hot Rasberry White Chocolate beverage.





KinziePooh said:


> You're welcome



No problem DC! Glad we could help.  

Unfortunately, the temptation goes both ways.  After reading this thread, I'm definitely stopping at Starbucks on the way home today.


----------



## KinziePooh

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No problem DC! Glad we could help.
> 
> Unfortunately, the temptation goes both ways.  After reading this thread, I'm definitely stopping at Starbucks on the way home today.



Great minds think alike.  I'm heading to work (in a semi enclosed skating rink) and will be picking up a hot drink at Starbucks since it's so cold here today.  

DC, did you ever watch the SB commercials?


----------



## DCTooTall

KinziePooh said:


> Great minds think alike.  I'm heading to work (in a semi enclosed skating rink) and will be picking up a hot drink at Starbucks since it's so cold here today.
> 
> DC, did you ever watch the SB commercials?



I'll probably be FINALLY watching the SB Commercials with that game thing in the breaks tonight.  My 3 day weekend has begun.


----------



## DCTooTall

In other news....


This should NOT be THIS funny.  It's wrong on so many levels,   but it's making the Facebook rounds and I thought I'd share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQRMvg5TAl8


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> We are evil temptresses. . .didn't you know that?



I knew that about you, but I don't know the others well enough to call them evil..LOL


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

NJDiva said:


> they are all yours! I have a lot of body builder friends both male and female and my guys are the sweetest people in the world...and they are great eye candy too!



Yum, best kind of candy 



DIS_MERI said:


> Wait, there's a topic here?  Oh noes!



Uh oh 



Kfyr23 said:


> Its not our fault we have two brains and always use the wrong one at the wrong time. Well most guys.



*A L W A Y S!!!!!!*



DCTooTall said:


> Damn you all and your evil suggestions!
> Stopped on the way home from work for some lunch,  and somehow ended up walking away with my lunch...  some pumpkin cheesecake,  AND a large Hot Rasberry White Chocolate beverage.



Your welcome!!! Me on the either hand, has a nice healthy sub from subway, a glass of water and now am enjoying "ants on a log" with my Daughter.... Its celery sticks with peanut butter and raisins!!!! Diet baby 



DCTooTall said:


> There are worse things then succumbing to the temptations provided by all these beautiful temptresses.



Aw  Hugs


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> There are worse things then succumbing to the temptations provided by all these beautiful temptresses.



succumbing to the temptation of these beautiful temptresses is not a sign of weakness, it's a sign of intelligence..

succumbing to the temptation for the sweet food, is a sign of weakness


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> There are worse things then succumbing to the temptations provided by all these beautiful temptresses.





MICKEY88 said:


> succumbing to the temptation of these beautiful temptresses is not a sign of weakness, it's a sign of intelligence..
> 
> succumbing to the temptation for the sweet food, is a sign of weakness



Thanks guys! I do enjoy being called beautiful.  Actually, I kind of enjoy being called evil, too. Don't worry, I promise I'm a good witch.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I knew that about you, but I don't know the others well enough to call them evil..LOL



Gee thanks. . .lol.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thanks guys! I do enjoy being called beautiful.  Actually, I kind of enjoy being called evil, too. Don't worry, I promise I'm a good witch.




So was Elphaba before she had issues being spited for trying to save the man she loved


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> I knew that about you, but I don't know the others well enough to call them evil..LOL



I can be evil....if you ask me to be...



MICKEY88 said:


> succumbing to the temptation of these beautiful temptresses is not a sign of weakness, it's a sign of intelligence..
> 
> succumbing to the temptation for the sweet food, is a sign of weakness



Smart man!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Yay!!! Thanks to Kyle for helping me change my Avatar when DISboards are being RETARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I can be evil....if you ask me to be...
> 
> 
> 
> Smart man!



hmmm  I Prefer naughty over evil...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Yay!!! Thanks to Kyle for helping me change my Avatar when DISboards are being RETARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I tried to change mine and it just keeps telling me the upload failed.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> So was Elphaba before she had issues being spited for trying to save the man she loved



*looks down* Nope. No green skin. Hopefully I'm safe. 

Have you seen Wicked? I saw it when it came to Houston and thought it was great. Poor Elphaba, at least I can say I've never turned a guy I loved into a scarecrow.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Yay!!! Thanks to Kyle for helping me change my Avatar when DISboards are being RETARTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Your welcome but you still owe me big when you come down for your trip.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

MICKEY88 said:


> hmmm  I Prefer naughty over evil...







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I tried to change mine and it just keeps telling me the upload failed.



ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!! I dont know why its doing this!!! It worked when he did it tho, so idk!!!??

I thought DIS just hated me!!




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> *looks down* Nope. No green skin. Hopefully I'm safe.
> 
> Have you seen Wicked? I saw it when it came to Houston and thought it was great. Poor Elphaba, at least I can say I've never turned a guy I loved into a scarecrow.



I think youre safe 

I HAVE seen Wicked, Three times!! I am Broadway Obsessed (yes prolly more so than Disney ) My house is full of playbills and ticket stubs etc... (I also come from a musical theatre background & performance)

I saw it on Broadway, At the Opera house in DC and touring here in Richmond.

I loooooove it, Listen to the music all the time!!!!!!


----------



## DIS_MERI

It took me several tries to upload a pic for my avvie.  I thought it might be because I didn't have enough posts or something, but apparently its just the forum.

I am *so* glad the weekend is here!  After getting poked with needles for a couple of hours yesterday (had an allergy skin test, so 68 pokes, several of which were quite itchy!) and driving for 4 hours (plus 30 minutes for parking...), I returned yesterday to find my DS10 had a fever and wasn't feeling great at all.  Poor guy took a nap from 4-630pm, something he'd never normally do.  So, that meant I couldn't get daycare for work today (I only work 4 hours a week, it shouldn't be so difficult!), so we extended our visit with my parents.  Which meant I drove to work (nearly an hour from my parents, only 15 minutes from my place) and then came back to my parents, but we'll have to make the drive home later tonight.  Entirely too much car time for my taste.  Of course, my weekend will consist of packing for my upcoming move....anyone have any exciting plans?


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> hmmm  I Prefer naughty over evil...



I can be that as well....


----------



## petals

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Have you seen Wicked? I saw it when it came to Houston and thought it was great. Poor Elphaba, at least I can say I've never turned a guy I loved into a scarecrow.



Hi new here just wanted to say though I saw Wicked in New York last September and it was outstanding. Defying gravity was WOW amazing and I wanted to cry when it ended..... it was over and I wanted more  It was fantastic though


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> hmmm  I Prefer naughty over evil...



Of course you do. You are a Pyrate after all. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

petals said:


> Hi new here just wanted to say though I saw Wicked in New York last September and it was outstanding. Defying gravity was WOW amazing and I wanted to cry when it ended *** it was over and I wanted more  It was fantastic though



Welcome Petals. Join the crowd, pull up a a barstool and grab yourself a drink. . .this is a fun place.


----------



## petals

DCTooTall said:


> <Snip>  a large Hot Rasberry White Chocolate beverage.



That sounds yummy and I want one where do I get one?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!! I dont know why its doing this!!! It worked when he did it tho, so idk!!!??
> 
> I thought DIS just hated me!!
> 
> Apparently not. I still can't do it. *sigh*
> 
> I think youre safe
> 
> I HAVE seen Wicked, Three times!! I am Broadway Obsessed (yes prolly more so than Disney ) My house is full of playbills and ticket stubs etc... (I also come from a musical theatre background & performance)
> 
> I saw it on Broadway, At the Opera house in DC and touring here in Richmond.
> 
> I loooooove it, Listen to the music all the time!!!!!!



Wicked was great, but my favorite is Phantom of the Opera.  I've seen it multiple times and I even learned to play all the music on the piano.



petals said:


> Hi new here just wanted to say though I saw Wicked in New York last September and it was outstanding. Defying gravity was WOW amazing and I wanted to cry when it ended..... it was over and I wanted more  It was fantastic though



 Petals!



DIS_MERI said:


> It took me several tries to upload a pic for my avvie.  I thought it might be because I didn't have enough posts or something, but apparently its just the forum.
> 
> I am *so* glad the weekend is here!  After getting poked with needles for a couple of hours yesterday (had an allergy skin test, so 68 pokes, several of which were quite itchy!) and driving for 4 hours (plus 30 minutes for parking...), I returned yesterday to find my DS10 had a fever and wasn't feeling great at all.  Poor guy took a nap from 4-630pm, something he'd never normally do.  So, that meant I couldn't get daycare for work today (I only work 4 hours a week, it shouldn't be so difficult!), so we extended our visit with my parents.  Which meant I drove to work (nearly an hour from my parents, only 15 minutes from my place) and then came back to my parents, but we'll have to make the drive home later tonight.  Entirely too much car time for my taste.  Of course, my weekend will consist of packing for my upcoming move....anyone have any exciting plans?



I think this will be a pretty laid back weekend for me. The main thing I need to do is go shopping for my son's birthday. Also, hoping to take in a movie at some point. Other than that, it's up in the air.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

I wonder why it wont work for us, It kept telling me "upload failed." No matter what I tried, It wouldn't work .


Grrr it is soooo frustrating!!! It worked fine for Kyle no issues, I mean W T F..... DISboard sexism


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I wonder why it wont work for us, It kept telling me "upload failed." No matter what I tried, It wouldn't work .
> 
> 
> Grrr it is soooo frustrating!!! It worked fine for Kyle no issues, I mean W T F..... DISboard sexism



 No kidding! I could use a computer geek right about now. I wonder what Kyle did to get it to work. Do you have to show your man card or something???


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I wonder why it wont work for us, It kept telling me "upload failed." No matter what I tried, It wouldn't work .
> 
> 
> Grrr it is soooo frustrating!!! It worked fine for Kyle no issues, I mean W T F..... DISboard sexism



You dont have the right parts havent we been over this already.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No kidding! I could use a computer geek right about now. I wonder what Kyle did to get it to work. Do you have to show your man card or something???



I am by far a Computer Geek, I just have all the right parts apparently. LOL


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No kidding! I could use a computer geek right about now. I wonder what Kyle did to get it to work. Do you have to show your man card or something???



I have no idea, I am thankful he got it to work, but grrrr that is sooo frustrating.



Kfyr23 said:


> I am by far a Computer Geek, I just have all the right parts apparently. LOL





Kfyr23 said:


> You dont have the right parts havent we been over this already.



OOOh really? What parts are required to change an avatar?  lmao

Please do not forget that I, yes I, super female, taught you how to double quote


----------



## DCTooTall

petals said:


> That sounds yummy and I want one where do I get one?



  Picked it up at Sheetz,    one of the local Gas station/convenience store chains.  



Altoqueenkelly said:


> I wonder why it wont work for us, It kept telling me "upload failed." No matter what I tried, It wouldn't work .
> 
> 
> Grrr it is soooo frustrating!!! It worked fine for Kyle no issues, I mean W T F..... DISboard sexism





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No kidding! I could use a computer geek right about now. I wonder what Kyle did to get it to work. Do you have to show your man card or something???



Well a couple stupid questions....   Do the image Size and dimensions fall within the avatar guidelines?  And is it actually in a valid format?     I'm guessing that could cause problems.


Then it could also be bad timing.   DIS has been acting a bit slow/odd lately on occasion.


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> I can be that as well....



hmmm  how soon can you be here..???


----------



## NJDiva

MICKEY88 said:


> hmmm  how soon can you be here..???



I'm grounded...remember I have a broken ankle.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I am by far a Computer Geek, I just have all the right parts apparently. LOL



Like Kelly said, exactly what parts are required for this? Personally, I like all my parts just the way they are.  Guess I'll just have to keep trying.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Well a couple stupid questions....   Do the image Size and dimensions fall within the avatar guidelines?  And is it actually in a valid format?     I'm guessing that could cause problems.
> 
> Then it could also be bad timing.   DIS has been acting a bit slow/odd lately on occasion.



Trust me DC, those aren't stupid questions.  I did check the size of the pic and it's within the limits as far as I can tell. It's a jpg, which I think is a format I've uploaded before. I'm hoping it is the DIS being strange and that it will just magically work one time.

My new motto: If at first you don't succeed, try a thousand more times and then pitch the **** computer out the window.


----------



## tlionheart78

Afternoon, folks.   43 degrees here, sunny, temperature rising.  Probably gonna be like that for most of next week here. How's it looking on your end.

BTW, noticing all this avatar talk.  I've never had much trouble with avatars in the past.  Only problems I ever encountered was resizing or using a different pic format for my next avatar.  It was all a case of trial and error, I guess.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Afternoon, folks.   43 degrees here, sunny, temperature rising.  Probably gonna be like that for most of next week here. How's it looking on your end.
> 
> BTW, noticing all this avatar talk.  I've never had much trouble with avatars in the past.  Only problems I ever encountered was resizing or using a different pic format for my next avatar.  It was all a case of trial and error, I guess.



Its warm here, but not quite warm enough for me yet.  It is sunny though.  I am stuck inside doing cases at work since I am on call this weekend.  Ugh.  Maybe I will be able to get out later.


----------



## KinziePooh

tlionheart78 said:


> Afternoon, folks.   43 degrees here, sunny, temperature rising.  Probably gonna be like that for most of next week here. How's it looking on your end.



It hit about 40 here today.  It's like a heat wave, lol.  I saw quite a few cars with their windows down on my drive home from work this afternoon.  I think it's supposed to stay in the high 30's and maybe hit the low 40's for a few days this week.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> Afternoon, folks.   43 degrees here, sunny, temperature rising.  Probably gonna be like that for most of next week here. How's it looking on your end.
> 
> BTW, noticing all this avatar talk.  I've never had much trouble with avatars in the past.  Only problems I ever encountered was resizing or using a different pic format for my next avatar.  It was all a case of trial and error, I guess.



62 today. Supposed to hit the low 70's later this week. It's about time Spring showed up. I'm tired of these two weeks of Winter we've been forced to endure.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Well a couple stupid questions....   Do the image Size and dimensions fall within the avatar guidelines?  And is it actually in a valid format?    I'm guessing that could cause problems.



Yes they are, in the size guidelines and also the right types of files, I had Kyle upload the exact photo's that I was attempting to upload and they worked for him for some reason and not for me 



DCTooTall said:


> Then it could also be bad timing.   DIS has been acting a bit slow/odd lately on occasion.



I have noticed that... Its very very annoying... LOL




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Trust me DC, those aren't stupid questions.  I did check the size of the pic and it's within the limits as far as I can tell. It's a jpg, which I think is a format I've uploaded before. I'm hoping it is the DIS being strange and that it will just magically work one time.



Ditto!!! I just smile and flirt my way into getting some cute guy to help me 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My new motto: If at first you don't succeed, try a thousand more times and then pitch the **** computer out the window.



HECK ya!!! I feel this way allll the time with our computers at work!!!!!!


----------



## tlionheart78

KinziePooh said:


> It hit about 40 here today.  It's like a heat wave, lol.  I saw quite a few cars with their windows down on my drive home from work this afternoon.  I think it's supposed to stay in the high 30's and maybe hit the low 40's for a few days this week.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 62 today. Supposed to hit the low 70's later this week. It's about time Spring showed up. I'm tired of these two weeks of Winter we've been forced to endure.



Y'know, it's a funny thing. We kept getting news that we would be hit hard with more snow again, but the result we got made a dusting look like a foot.  Granted, it's been cold here, but whenever we get any news about any accumulation, what first starts as a little Winter weather soon turns into the Snowopocalypse.  People around me soon start worrying about the snow they're almost like, "OMG!!! Gotta gets to teh stores for bread & milkLOL!!!!11!11eleventy-one!!!"


----------



## DIS_MERI

Weather here was decent today; not warm, but vastly better than it has been and sunny.



For the picture uploading issues:  I did IT work in the Navy for 12.5 years, have my A+ certification and an associates degree in computer studies and it still gave me issues.  So, I can't really claim technical ignorance, but it did eventually let me upload, so I hope there's no "equipment" requirement!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Ditto!!! I just smile and flirt my way into getting some cute guy to help me



So I was tricked I knew something was up.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Like Kelly said, exactly what parts are required for this? Personally, I like all my parts just the way they are.  Guess I'll just have to keep trying.



I am guessing she didnt have the proper mouse technique. LOL


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> So I was tricked I knew something was up.



LoL, What? You were not tricked!! Plus, I called you a cute guy


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> So I was tricked I knew something was up.





Altoqueenkelly said:


> LoL, What? You were not tricked!! Plus, I called you a cute guy



That's right Kyle. No complaining allowed.   Sounds to me like you came out pretty good on this one.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> LoL, What? You were not tricked!! Plus, I called you a cute guy



Ok I might forgive you but you still owe me an Mickey Bar on your trip.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's right Kyle. No complaining allowed.   Sounds to me like you came out pretty good on this one.



I guess I did. Ok Thanks for tricking me then Kelly


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Ok I might forgive you but you still owe me an Mickey Bar on your trip.



Uuum I thought you were sending me one via UPS 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's right Kyle. No complaining allowed. Sounds to me like you came out pretty good on this one.



hehehehehe  Ya Kyle, no complaining!!



Kfyr23 said:


> I guess I did. Ok Thanks for tricking me then Kelly



omg, brat!!! I didnt trick you!! You knew all along what you were doing!!! 

And I thankyou for your amazing, all knowing, wonderful, magical help  I dont know where i would be without it, actually.... I would be computer-less because I had smashed it for not letting me change my avatar!!!!!



(rotflmao)


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Sooooooooo, Who's ready for valentines day tomorrow?


Hopefully It wont be tooo depressing for all us single folks 


Anyone have a hot date?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sooooooooo, Who's ready for valentines day tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Hopefully It wont be tooo depressing for all us single folks
> 
> 
> Anyone have a hot date?



Valentine's day is overrated. Why do I need one day a year to show my SO(when I have one) that I love them? Sorry but they should already know that since I'm with them ya know? 

I'm going to probably be hanging out at home by myself as usual.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sooooooooo, Who's ready for valentines day tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Hopefully It wont be tooo depressing for all us single folks
> 
> 
> Anyone have a hot date?



Are you going to get flowers at work ?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> Valentine's day is overrated. Why do I need one day a year to show my SO(when I have one) that I love them? Sorry but they should already know that since I'm with them ya know?
> 
> I'm going to probably be hanging out at home by myself as usual.



Absolutely!! I agree, Its still nice to do something with that person you care about (if you have one now that is)

Doesn't have to be extravagant 



Kfyr23 said:


> Are you going to get flowers at work ?



LoL... Probably not, I will just envy everyone else's flowers. haha. Hopefully someone will get some chocolate so I can have some too, haha. yum.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

I was cracking up reading a friend's status on FB... (She's single too obviously)

"Valentine's Day is the perfect time to reflect on all your horrible dating choices since last Valentine's Day."



My same friend and I also had a hilarious conversation a few months ago, went something like this:

Me: "I think I am just going to pack up my stuff and move into Cinderella's castle... Then I can look for my Prince Charming" 

Her reply (Priceless): "I'll come with you, so I can kick him in the balls for the high expectations I have of men due to him, its for women everywhere!"


 ... I just cant stop laughing at this, but its so true!!!!!!! Just wanted to share the fun!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Absolutely!! I agree, Its still nice to do something with that person you care about (if you have one now that is)
> 
> Doesn't have to be extravagant




That's true. Haha. I'm hopelessly single at the moment. I've all but given up looking for someone in Vegas. Most of the women out here are too shallow and superficial and lack personalities. haha. 

I just need to find someone who loves going to Disneyland as much as I do and won't mind that I've got a huge fascination with Blue Man Group. hahaha


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> That's true. Haha. I'm hopelessly single at the moment. I've all but given up looking for someone in Vegas. Most of the women out here are too shallow and superficial and lack personalities. haha.
> 
> I just need to find someone who loves going to Disneyland as much as I do and won't mind that I've got a huge fascination with Blue Man Group. hahaha



Awww, I can totally relate...I think you run into that problem everywhere, but I can see that a lot of women living in vegas would be very "plastic barbie-like" and lack substance... then again, you can go downtown Richmond and find them there too 

Well, looking for a Disney-lover? You are in the right place!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Awww, I can totally relate...I think you run into that problem everywhere, but I can see that a lot of women living in vegas would be very "plastic barbie-like" and lack substance... then again, you can go downtown Richmond and find them there too
> 
> Well, looking for a Disney-lover? You are in the right place!!



You hit the nail on the head there! hahaha. I swear almost every woman I've met out here is looking for a guy who looks and acts like the guys on Jersey Shore and has a ton of money. I am none of those so most won't even give me the time of day. There's people like that in every city though. There just seems to be more of them here. haha. Thankfully I'm moving back to Tucson, Az in a few weeks for a job. Maybe I'll have better luck there. 

Yup.  I figured as much! haha


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> That's true. Haha. I'm hopelessly single at the moment. I've all but given up looking for someone in Vegas. Most of the women out here are too shallow and superficial and lack personalities. haha.
> 
> I just need to find someone who loves going to Disneyland as much as I do and won't mind that I've got a huge fascination with Blue Man Group. hahaha



Blue Man Group is phenomenal, I have one of their painted drum heads hanging in my studio


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> Blue Man Group is phenomenal, I have one of their painted drum heads hanging in my studio



Agreed! Excellent. I've been involved in their fan community for the better part of 7 years, I have 11 or 12 of the paintings they do in their show hanging up in my house and 2 framed posters along with who knows how many drum heads and drum sticks. haha Not to mention the tattoo I have.


----------



## MICKEY88

bluedevilinaz said:


> Agreed! Excellent. I've been involved in their fan community for the better part of 7 years, I have 11 or 12 of the paintings they do in their show hanging up in my house and 2 framed posters along with who knows how many drum heads and drum sticks. haha Not to mention the tattoo I have.



OK,, now a tattoo might be excessive..LOL


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> OK,, now a tattoo might be excessive..LOL



Hahaha I get that a lot but I've met some awesome people through the show and fan community and some of them have helped me through some rough times as has their music so it's something thats very close to my heart.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sooooooooo, Who's ready for valentines day tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Hopefully It wont be tooo depressing for all us single folks
> 
> 
> Anyone have a hot date?



Lets see, worked all day yesterday, worked all day today, still at work today, work all day tomorrow and on call tomorrow night as well.  NOPE, not even thinking about V-day.  Just want to go home and pass out, except I am still on call till 7 a.m.  Somebody shoot me please. . .


----------



## tlionheart78

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sooooooooo, Who's ready for valentines day tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Hopefully It wont be tooo depressing for all us single folks
> 
> 
> Anyone have a hot date?



Much like Darcy, been working rather too hard here as of late.  And V-Day isn't even a concern for me.  Just another regular day for me.  Might watch some movies in the evening, but that's about it.



nurse.darcy said:


> Lets see, worked all day yesterday, worked all day today, still at work today, work all day tomorrow and on call tomorrow night as well.  NOPE, not even thinking about V-day.  Just want to go home and pass out, except I am still on call till 7 a.m.  *Somebody shoot me please. . .*



As much as I could help you on that, we love having you on the board, hon.  A break will come eventually.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> As much as I could help you on that, we love having you on the board, hon.  A break will come eventually.



David, I am soooo tired I can't even see straight.  I have been on call since 5 pm Friday and will be on call till 7 a.m. Tuesday.  I worked 10 hours yesterday and 14 hours today. The weekends are supposed to be call only.  This has been crazy.  I am hungry and don't even have the energy to go to my refrigerator and get me a string cheese. . .lol. I am sitting here in my easy chair talking with you all. . .lol.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Darcy, That totally sucks! Sorry to hear they're working you so hard. Hope you get some time off soon!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Trust me DC, those aren't stupid questions.  I did check the size of the pic and it's within the limits as far as I can tell. It's a jpg, which I think is a format I've uploaded before. I'm hoping it is the DIS being strange and that it will just magically work one time.
> 
> My new motto: If at first you don't succeed, try a thousand more times and then pitch the **** computer out the window.



  I'm a huge fan of the Voodoo Chicken school of getting the computer to do what you want it to do.    There was a conversation a while back in this thread that kinda went into the details of what that process entails.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> 62 today. Supposed to hit the low 70's later this week. It's about time Spring showed up. I'm tired of these two weeks of Winter we've been forced to endure.



  2 Weeks??   **grumble grumble**

Thankfully it's starting to warm up here too.    the snow piles are even starting to melt.   I actually saw GRASS out my backdoor this weekend!  



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Yes they are, in the size guidelines and also the right types of files, I had Kyle upload the exact photo's that I was attempting to upload and they worked for him for some reason and not for me
> 
> I have noticed that... Its very very annoying... LOL
> 
> Ditto!!! I just smile and flirt my way into getting some cute guy to help me
> HECK ya!!! I feel this way allll the time with our computers at work!!!!!!



Wonder if it could also be a browser thing.   Seen some website functionality on other pages work fine with one browser but not with another.




Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sooooooooo, Who's ready for valentines day tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Hopefully It wont be tooo depressing for all us single folks
> 
> 
> Anyone have a hot date?




  Well Papa John's is selling Heart shaped pizza's....


     ... And apparently a Waffle House back in Atlanta is offering candlelit dinners.



my plans however?    Get off work...   catch up on the shows I DVR'd tonight,    go to sleep,   and then wake up in order to head back to work.   This overnight thing is starting to finally get settled in.



Bleh...   Unfortunately,  it also looks like I may be having some car trouble.   Noticed a puddle under the truck when I parked tonight,   and some steam coming from near the radiator when I popped the hood.     Looks like I may have sprung a small leak in the radiator.      Now the question is can I avoid paying to fix the damned thing until after my Florida trip or not?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Voodoo Chicken school of getting the computer to do what you want it to do.



Explain???????????



DCTooTall said:


> Wonder if it could also be a browser thing.   Seen some website functionality on other pages work fine with one browser but not with another.



I tried it on IE and on Chrome(my main browser) still no luck 

I think it's just sexist. lol.



DCTooTall said:


> Well Papa John's is selling Heart shaped pizza's....
> 
> 
> ... And apparently a Waffle House back in Atlanta is offering candlelit dinners.



Sounds..... romantic 




DCTooTall said:


> Bleh...   Unfortunately,  it also looks like I may be having some car trouble.   Noticed a puddle under the truck when I parked tonight,   and some steam coming from near the radiator when I popped the hood.     Looks like I may have sprung a small leak in the radiator.      Now the question is can I avoid paying to fix the damned thing until after my Florida trip or not?



All i can think is uh oh, and something about a car, idk all these big words confuse me.


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Explain???????????
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it on IE and on Chrome(my main browser) still no luck
> 
> I think it's just sexist. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds..... romantic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All i can think is uh oh, and something about a car, idk all these big words confuse me.




LOL...  Let's just say that if I gotta replace my radiator....   Not fun... and while not overly expensive (it's an old beater truck,  so it's not really complicated to do myself),   It's still money away from my Disney trip if I gotta get it replaced before my trip.


Here's the link to the post which I explained the Voodoo Chicken school of troubleshooting.   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38900618&postcount=795


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Valentine's Day everybody!


----------



## petals

Happy Hallmark day guys and gals


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm a huge fan of the Voodoo Chicken school of getting the computer to do what you want it to do.    There was a conversation a while back in this thread that kinda went into the details of what that process entails.



Voodoo Chicken??? Sounds interesting.  Oh, I see you posted a link.  Let me take a look at that.  I assume, as an expert, I can ask you any follow up questions I might have about this school of thought? 




DCTooTall said:


> Bleh...   Unfortunately,  it also looks like I may be having some car trouble.   Noticed a puddle under the truck when I parked tonight,   and some steam coming from near the radiator when I popped the hood.     Looks like I may have sprung a small leak in the radiator.      Now the question is can I avoid paying to fix the damned thing until after my Florida trip or not?



Good luck with getting your car taken car of.  Car trouble is rotten!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hooray! It uploaded my picture! It uploaded my picture!! *booty shaking happy dance*
 And it only took three web browsers and two computers to do it.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everybody!





petals said:


> Happy Hallmark day guys and gals



  Bah!  humbug!!  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Voodoo Chicken??? Sounds interesting.  Oh, I see you posted a link.  Let me take a look at that.  I assume, as an expert, I can ask you any follow up questions I might have about this school of thought?
> 
> 
> Good luck with getting your car taken car of.  Car trouble is rotten!



  yup,  Feel free to ask any questions on proper use of the chicken or knife... and I may even be able to give tips on how to place your candles.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hooray! It uploaded my picture! It uploaded my picture!! *booty shaking happy dance*
> And it only took three web browsers and two computers to do it.




   So is there a video of this booty shaking happy dance?   that sounds....interesting.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hooray! It uploaded my picture! It uploaded my picture!! *booty shaking happy dance*
> And it only took three web browsers and two computers to do it.



Yes so where is this Booty Shaking Happy Dance on Youtube we all wanna see.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> LOL...  Let's just say that if I gotta replace my radiator....   Not fun... and while not overly expensive (it's an old beater truck,  so it's not really complicated to do myself),   It's still money away from my Disney trip if I gotta get it replaced before my trip.
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the post which I explained the Voodoo Chicken school of troubleshooting.   http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38900618&postcount=795



That sucks about your car, hopefully it wont impact your trip!
Great, thanks... I'll get right on this computer fixing stuff 



petals said:


> Happy Hallmark day guys and gals





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everybody!



I have to second DC's response in saying:


DCTooTall said:


> Bah!  humbug!!






TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hooray! It uploaded my picture! It uploaded my picture!! *booty shaking happy dance*
> And it only took three web browsers and two computers to do it.



YAY YAY YAY *booty shake dance*
Now if only mine would work.... guess I have to keep Kyle around 



DCTooTall said:


> So is there a video of this booty shaking happy dance?   that sounds....interesting.





Kfyr23 said:


> Yes so where is this Booty Shaking Happy Dance on Youtube we all wanna see.



Men, always wanting to see the booty shaking...


----------



## MICKEY88

Happy Valentines Day to all the Ladies


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day everybody!



 Sounds way better than Happy VD Day.


----------



## Funball

ohhhh heck with valentine's day....



happy singles awareness day evereyone!!!


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

Mousecreant said:


> I am going to celebrate by taking a nap when I get home.


 I  was going to celebrate v-day. But the festivies of today did not happen for me and so my celebration mood is now dampened.. and so I think i'd rather celebrate singles awareness day, heck I might as well even though I am not single..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Bah!  humbug!!



Aw...don't be a Valentine's Day hater. Here's a kiss.  No one's allowed to bah humbug after getting smooched on the cheek.





DCTooTall said:


> yup,  Feel free to ask any questions on proper use of the chicken or knife... and I may even be able to give tips on how to place your candles.



I think I am going to need your help with this. Sounds complicated.  I've been known to start small kitchen fires, you know. Not sure you want me playing with candles.



DCTooTall said:


> So is there a video of this booty shaking happy dance?   that sounds....interesting.





Kfyr23 said:


> Yes so where is this Booty Shaking Happy Dance on Youtube we all wanna see.



There might have been copies once, but I destroyed the evidence.  No way was I letting that go viral.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> YAY YAY YAY *booty shake dance*
> Now if only mine would work.... guess I have to keep Kyle around



He is useful. Now we just have to see how he is with large bugs. 



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Men, always wanting to see the booty shaking...



Yes they do. This dance is an entertaining one though so I can't blame them.



MICKEY88 said:


> Happy Valentines Day to all the Ladies



Thank you. Finally someone who's not going all GRINCH on me.  



tlionheart78 said:


> Sounds way better than Happy VD Day.



I agree! I don't really want to celebrate that day.


----------



## Funball

I gave hint to my special someone that if he doesn't do something , anything for v-day for me(he got a e-card and a mickey mouse pin from me), it will turn into* D-day* for him....


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Funball said:


> ohhhh heck with valentine's day....
> happy singles awareness day evereyone!!!



LOL, I am aware that I am single, I dont need to be reminded every 5mins when flowers arrive at my office and they arent for me 



Mousecreant said:


> I am going to celebrate by taking a nap when I get home.



Sounds perfect!!!!!!!!!!!! Can I join you?



Funball said:


> I  was going to celebrate v-day. But the festivies of today did not happen for me and so my celebration mood is now dampened.. and so I think i'd rather celebrate singles awareness day, heck I might as well even though I am not single..



Oh no  Sorry you had a bad day me as well.... kid was throwing up, angry boss cuz people calling out sick.... ug so not fun!!!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Aw...don't be a Valentine's Day hater. Here's a kiss.  No one's allowed to bah humbug after getting smooched on the cheek.



I am so hating!!! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There might have been copies once, but I destroyed the evidence.  No way was I letting that go viral



I have copies  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> He is useful. Now we just have to see how he is with large bugs.



Good call, I will need to test that one out!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I am so hating!!!



Awww. Here's a smooch for you, too.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you. Finally someone who's not going all GRINCH on me.
> :



did someone mention my name..??


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## MICKEY88

Y'all work at the wrong places,
I gave roses to all the Ladies in my office this morning..


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you. Finally someone who's not going all GRINCH on me.



I agree I dont have a Valentine but I am not all grouchy about it like some people I know ( Kelly ) to name names.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## bluedevilinaz

It's just another day to me. Happy Arizona Statehood Day everyone!


----------



## DReynolds86

I'll be celebrating Hallmark Day by going to the gym and making myself some nice dinner before playing PlayStation all night.


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Mousecreant said:


> Of course! it is much better to have someone keep my cold feet against to keep them warm



Heck ya it is, lol... so move over and keep my feet warm!!!



MICKEY88 said:


> Y'all work at the wrong places,
> I gave roses to all the Ladies in my office this morning..



True, My boss got 2 dozen roses... but she isnt sharing them 



Kfyr23 said:


> I agree I dont have a Valentine but I am not all grouchy about it like some people I know ( Kelly ) to name names.



Bite me 
Dont you know its not nice to name names? 



Mousecreant said:


> Hate to break it to ya, but "Hallmark" has its fingers in Christmas, Easter, Anniversary's, Birthday's, and every other holiday you can think of. Everything has been commercialized so technically everyday is a "Hallmark" day



This is very true, but I cant help that I love Hallmark cards, they are the only ones I buy.... hahaha.....


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> Y'all work at the wrong places,
> I gave roses to all the Ladies in my office this morning..



ohh go ahead brag about it!'

i already feel like i am celebrating v-day alone, by myself today, like i said i think i might as well join the singles awareness day crowd..


i got this sweet diamond encrusted bracelet with mickey on top from a coworker, and some chocolates so far.....

this coworker was a woman,anyhow she knows i like Disney.but my not so joyous day has kinda turned around....thanks to the bracelet and chocolates and oh the fact that i am 10 min away from disneyland, and i will be going after work! 




so  here is a photo of the bracelet!


----------



## Funball

Mousecreant said:


> I prefer to make my own cards, and no I don't mean printing them out and folding the paper to make a card, but there are actually entire stores dedicated to buying supplies and what not to make personalized cards. It means more, costs less, and I get more brownie points then you can imagine.




i make personalized cards at Zazzle. anyhow i made like 20 different designs for v-day this year.. not one sold. i feel like a failure! hopefully something else sells...


----------



## Funball




----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


>



what about the guys ??


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> ohh go ahead brag about it!'



the thing is, yes I gave roses this morning, but I will be dining alone tonight..

*P-{*


----------



## Funball

i working on something for the men.. hold on!! keep ur mickey ears on! ok!


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> i working on something for the men.. hold on!! keep ur mickey ears on! ok!



I don't wear Mickey ears, I wear a PIrate hat, and have photos to prove it..LOL

just ask Darcy


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> i working on something for the men.. hold on!! keep ur mickey ears on! ok!



Speaking of things you've created...I think your name signature is so fun! What do I have to bribe you with to get one?


----------



## petals

MICKEY88 said:


> Y'all work at the wrong places,
> I gave roses to all the Ladies in my office this morning..




why don't you work with me! I got nothing except a card from local councillor looking for votes in upcoming general election and that wasn't even for me it was for the house smeh! 



Funball said:


> so  here is a photo of the bracelet!



I want that bracelet!


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't wear Mickey ears, I wear a PIrate hat, and have photos to prove it..LOL
> 
> just ask Darcy



ok well keep ur pirate hate on i am working on something for the men!



ok here you go men!!





photo taken by urs truly(me)





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Speaking of things you've created...I think your name signature is so fun! What do I have to bribe you with to get one?



umm nothing really.. i just gotta make one .. oh i do need to know what you want the "name" to say, texasdisneybelle will be pretty long  i mean if that is what you want i will make it, but i need to know, and i am doing some today so i can make it today, just let me know what you want..like what do you want the background to be, and what character do you want? or do u even want a character?




oh petals, i got nothing for V-day also, just that bracelet, and that was not even from my own BF!!  he didn't get me anything.. but you know what i got him? the silent treatment.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I just pm'ed you.


----------



## tlionheart78

Mousecreant said:


> I know right. There have been a lot of people being all sad and down and grumpy. I then remind them that there are 364 other days to worry about. Silly Rabbits.



I've always tried to be a little positive on V-Day.  But hearing all the commercials and being surrounded by co-workers that are either married or in a relationship tends to put me in a sour mood.  And all of this tends to get me thinking about my past and (unfortunately) the treatment I often got from my peers as to why I am single now to this day.  Trust me, I become so bitter that I make a lemon taste very sweet.



Funball said:


> ok here you go men!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo taken by urs truly(me)



Hey, I like!   It's simple, and I like the shot and message.


----------



## MarylandPirate

There are worse things than being single......you could be in a bad relationship.   I felt way more alone when I was married than I do now single. You just have to enjoy life and love yourself, this makes you more attractive to the world than feeling lonely and sad will.


----------



## tlionheart78

I just happen to remember.  If there was a good side to this day though, it was that I got my Walt Disney World Music 5-Disc CD Box Set today from ebay.  Rather fast too.  Ordered it on Saturday, and I didn't expect the discs until Friday at the latest.


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I just pm'ed you.




ur sig is done! resized and ready to go!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't wear Mickey ears, I wear a PIrate hat, and have photos to prove it..LOL
> 
> just ask Darcy



Yup, just pirate hat. . .lol.


----------



## DIS_MERI

Awww, Disney is giving me a lovely Valentine's Day present!  They're scheduling Homeschool Days during October this year, so I can hit that *and* Food & Wine Festival   Now all I need are concrete dates


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> I don't wear Mickey ears, I wear a PIrate hat, and have photos to prove it..LOL
> 
> just ask Darcy



I just can't do the hats anymore.  My hair has gotten so thick that I get uncomfortable wearing those things.


----------



## Funball

I can't wear any mickey hats, they smash my spikey hair down.. and that is just not good!

 see TDB, it took nothing to get me to make u that signature! it was a snap! thanks for letting me make one! i love doing it! in fact i just redid mine! i got sick of the red roses...


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> see TDB, it took nothing to get me to make u that signature! it was a snap! thanks for letting me make one! i love doing it! in fact i just redid mine! i got sick of the red roses...



I swear, it seems that your sig is a chameleon.  Same name, different style per day.


----------



## Funball

tlionheart78 said:


> I swear, it seems that your sig is a chameleon.  Same name, different style per day.



my sig is a chameleon.. i change it out almost every day! lol! i get sick of looking at the same thing!!  plus the red roses were bothering me, since i got no red roses today i would do blue instead. im sure i won't get blue roses anyway, i am sure i won't get any color roses today. oh well.


----------



## KinziePooh

Happy Valentine's Day everyone

I didn't get flowers or candy today but one of my skaters gave me a cupcake   It's the little things in life that make me happy


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> I can't wear any mickey hats, they smash my spikey hair down.. and that is just not good!
> 
> see TDB, it took nothing to get me to make u that signature! it was a snap! thanks for letting me make one! i love doing it! in fact i just redid mine! i got sick of the red roses...



Yes, that was surprisingly easy.  I thought for sure I'd have to ask a few more times.  Kind of wear you down. Guess I lucked out. Yay me cause I love it! I think your new one is great, too, but I'm partial to mine right now. 



tlionheart78 said:


> I swear, it seems that your sig is a chameleon.  Same name, different style per day.



It's a girl thing. We like to change things.  Our hair, nails, shoes, sigs, etc.


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> my sig is a chameleon.. i change it out almost every day! lol! i get sick of looking at the same thing!!  plus the red roses were bothering me, since i got no red roses today i would do blue instead. im sure i won't get blue roses anyway, i am sure i won't get any color roses today. oh well.



Well, here's to hoping you get a new garden full of them by the end of the month...if not the end of the week. 

While I'm thinking about it, you know how some folks get boxes of chocolate for V-Day?  Well, here's why I (as a chocoholic) enjoy making fun of the mystery fillings.  Enjoy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy6uLfermPU


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Yup, just pirate hat. . .lol.



if there are pictures of that, I obviously had too much rum


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Aw...don't be a Valentine's Day hater. Here's a kiss.  No one's allowed to bah humbug after getting smooched on the cheek.



  Awwwww....  I got a kiss!  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think I am going to need your help with this. Sounds complicated.  I've been known to start small kitchen fires, you know. Not sure you want me playing with candles.



It's not too complicated.   the trick is to have a sturdy base for your candles so you don't have to worry about them getting knocked over.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There might have been copies once, but I destroyed the evidence.  No way was I letting that go viral.



 OH you're no fun!   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes they do. This dance is an entertaining one though so I can't blame them.



  Tease.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Thank you. Finally someone who's not going all GRINCH on me.



 Scrooge.   Get you Xmas stories straight.    



Altoqueenkelly said:


> I have copies



  Are you going to share?   



Altoqueenkelly said:


> This is very true, but I cant help that I love Hallmark cards, they are the only ones I buy.... hahaha.....




 Ive become  a huge fan of those 2 annoying guys who are like super excited in those sound cards.    it's almost become a given that I'm going to give one of those cards each year.


----------



## Wasre

Funball said:


> photo taken by Funball



That is a great shot!  Thanks for the thoughts for Singles Awareness Day.


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes, that was surprisingly easy.  I thought for sure I'd have to ask a few more times. Kind of wear you down. Guess I lucked out. Yay me cause I love it! I think your new one is great, too, but I'm partial to mine right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a girl thing. We like to change things. Our hair, nails, shoes, sigs, etc.


 

exaclty..itsa girl thing.. u for to add we change men too just as much as our nails!    im sure by the end of the week TDB will have me making her a new one. no prob. its not hard!!  



Wasre said:


> That is a great shot! Thanks for the thoughts for Singles Awareness Day.


 
 no problem.. thanks to who ever put my name that i took it. i really i did though i was in bugs land.. it was  great day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> if there are pictures of that, I obviously had too much rum



Oh har, har. . .You know what I meant. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Ive become  a huge fan of those 2 annoying guys who are like super excited in those sound cards.    it's almost become a given that I'm going to give one of those cards each year.



Those guys are hysterical!  I have a water bottle where they talk when you press the button. It's funny, but the button is really sensitive so it keeps going off at the most random times, like in the library.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well good morning DISpeeps.  Its a beautiful sunny morning here in central Florida.  Time to get out of the house and do something fun.  Not sure what that will be yet since I do have some things I MUST get done today. But we shall see. . .


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Look at this, I go out to eat and have a little fun on valentines day and you all havae blown up the thread without me


----------



## tlionheart78

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Look at this, I go out to eat and have a little fun on valentines day and you all havae blown up the thread without me



Well, someone had to hijack the board while you were out having fun.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle




----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>


----------



## NJDiva

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Look at this, I go out to eat and have a little fun on valentines day and you all havae blown up the thread without me



so where did ya go?? you know you have to give us some details so we can live vicariously through you....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Such a beautiful day at AK.  I hiked the trails and rode EE 2 times. . .Now I am sitting on a bench in the sun. Beautiful. . .


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Look at this, I go out to eat and have a little fun on valentines day and you all havae blown up the thread without me



You whined all day about having nothing to do then you go out and complain about missing the boards. LOL 
We cant win with you. LOL


----------



## Funball

what up..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well I went out to a buffet last night(living in Vegas they're a dime a dozen, haha) with the intentions of seeing a movie but I wound up going home and just clearing off my DVR because I had too much stuff on my mind and I couldn't focus long enough to actually enjoy a movie.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Apparently I am invisible today. . .have fun young folk. . .I am driving to Cocoa Beach in an hour. . .see ya. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Aww! you're not. I just looked back and saw the picture you put up(my internet was being slow) It looks beautiful out there! Wish I had the money to go to any of the parks. Have a safe drive!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Are you going to share?



Dunno.... would take a lot of negotiation 



tlionheart78 said:


> Well, someone had to hijack the board while you were out having fun.



LOL, glad you could occupy yourselves without me, seems I wasnt missed too much 



NJDiva said:


> so where did ya go?? you know you have to give us some details so we can live vicariously through you....



We went to Applebee's (nothing romantic haha). I got the ribs, yum!!!! Then we went to Wal-mart to buy icecream to take home but I ended up getting apple pie (I was good tho and only ate one slice, however it is waiting for me to get home, uh oh....) and I bought myself some flowers since no one got me any 



nurse.darcy said:


> Such a beautiful day at AK.  I hiked the trails and rode EE 2 times. . .Now I am sitting on a bench in the sun. Beautiful. . .



Awesome~ I am so jealous! Cannot wait for our trip! It cant come fast enough!



Kfyr23 said:


> You whined all day about having nothing to do then you go out and complain about missing the boards. We cant win with you. LOL



Oh hush it you 

I am a woman, I do what I want. haha. So the answer is simply, yes. Plus you like it when I whine, gives you something to do other than sitting around in your armchair all day


----------



## nurse.darcy

Heading to Cocoa Beach now to have dinner with my papa. . .I miss him.  Glad he is here visiting in Florida. . .wish he would come all the way to Orlando as cocoa beach is a 1.5 hr drive. . .but I love him and would drive whatever time it took to see him.


----------



## tlionheart78

Altoqueenkelly said:


> LOL, glad you could occupy yourselves without me, seems I wasnt missed too much



Hey turn that  .  (Wow, I'm speaking in smilies.  How sad is that...)  Granted I'm not here often due mainly to work and a busy schedule, but I'm just glad that there's some folk that keep the club hoppin'.  Besides, you're always welcome to a break.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh hush it you
> 
> I am a woman, I do what I want. haha. So the answer is simply, yes. Plus you like it when I whine, gives you something to do other than sitting around in your armchair all day



I only do that every third day so hush.


----------



## Funball

What up peoples!!


----------



## KinziePooh

nurse.darcy said:


> Such a beautiful day at AK.  I hiked the trails and rode EE 2 times. . .Now I am sitting on a bench in the sun. Beautiful. . .



Sounds perfect!  I don't suppose you know where the trail that goes up close to the tree starts?  I know if you go left out of It's Tough to be a Bug there's a trail but I swear there's another one...I can never seem to find it though.  Maybe I'm just making it up 



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Not only do we do what we want...we also have the right to change our minds at any time.
> 
> 
> 
> nurse.darcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to Cocoa Beach now to have dinner with my papa. . .I miss him.  Glad he is here visiting in Florida. . .wish he would come all the way to Orlando as cocoa beach is a 1.5 hr drive. . .but I love him and would drive whatever time it took to see him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have a great visit!
> 
> 
> What's everyone up to tonight?  I'll be watching one of my favorite movies on tv.....The Shawshank Redemption.
Click to expand...


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

KinziePooh said:


> Not only do we do what we want...we also have the right to change our minds at any time.



Exactly! haha. Thankyou! 



KinziePooh said:


> What's everyone up to tonight?



Not much, watching preschool TV at the moment, cant wait for bed time so I can find something more 'adult' to watch while i relax on the computer


----------



## KinziePooh

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Exactly! haha. Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> Not much, watching preschool TV at the moment, cant wait for bed time so I can find something more 'adult' to watch while i relax on the computer



No problem....we women have to stick together 

As exciting as preschool TV sounds...I hope it's almost bedtime.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

KinziePooh said:


> What's everyone up to tonight?  I'll be watching one of my favorite movies on tv.....The Shawshank Redemption.



I have a PTA meeting to go to at the school where I teach.  Apparently, we're going to study what "color" our personality is. I guess knowing this will make us better teachers/parents???  

Do any of you know your colors? Or maybe I should ask what color do you _think_ your personality would be?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

KinziePooh said:


> No problem....we women have to stick together
> 
> As exciting as preschool TV sounds...I hope it's almost bedtime.



Yes, Yes it is..... 8:30!!!! LOL



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I have a PTA meeting to go to at the school where I teach.  Apparently, we're going to study what "color" our personality is. I guess knowing this will make us better teachers/parents???
> 
> Do any of you know your colors? Or maybe I should ask what color do you _think_ your personality would be?



Hmm sounds like fun to me, I want to be Pink  Cuz I am fun outgoing and bubbly, yes Pink suits me best!!!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Ok so I promised pics::


My fax (my boss was super confused by this )







The flower I bought myself:







And the rest of the indulgence:


----------



## KinziePooh

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I have a PTA meeting to go to at the school where I teach.  Apparently, we're going to study what "color" our personality is. I guess knowing this will make us better teachers/parents???
> 
> Do any of you know your colors? Or maybe I should ask what color do you _think_ your personality would be?



I have no idea but I'm going to say red because I'm a fire sign.  You'll have to report back and let us know what color you are.  I'm off to google my color because I'm curious now.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hmm sounds like fun to me, I want to be Pink  Cuz I am fun outgoing and bubbly, yes Pink suits me best!!!



I could definitely see you being PINK because you are all of those things!!  I'll come back with the information and we can figure it out if you want. 

Don't you think personality tests are interesting?  Reminds me of those tests we took in high school telling us what our career should be.  Mine was lawyer or farmer. Well, I'm doing neither of those right now.  Guess you can't take it too seriously.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

KinziePooh said:


> I have no idea but I'm going to say red because I'm a fire sign.  You'll have to report back and let us know what color you are.  I'm off to google my color because I'm curious now.



I will definitely report back.  I have to confess my curiosity is piqued, too.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Ok so I promised pics::
> 
> 
> My fax (my boss was super confused by this )



That's sweet.  I like your fax.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's sweet.  I like your fax.




Shhhh, dont tell him that, you might boost the ego


----------



## KinziePooh

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Shhhh, dont tell him that, you might boost the ego



I totally missed the pictures.  I have to agree that that was sweet....or he was just sucking up 

Just for fun....

http://www.quizmeme.com/color/quiz.php

I'm green..."You are a very calm and contemplative person. Others are drawn to your peaceful, nurturing nature."


----------



## Kfyr23

KinziePooh said:


> I totally missed the pictures.  I have to agree that that was sweet....or he was just sucking up
> 
> Just for fun....
> 
> http://www.quizmeme.com/color/quiz.php
> 
> I'm green..."You are a very calm and contemplative person. Others are drawn to your peaceful, nurturing nature."



I am green to which I really think is right on.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

KinziePooh said:


> I totally missed the pictures.  I have to agree that that was sweet....or he was just sucking up
> 
> Just for fun....
> 
> http://www.quizmeme.com/color/quiz.php
> 
> I'm green..."You are a very calm and contemplative person. Others are drawn to your peaceful, nurturing nature."




I dont like this quiz, I think its wrong.... LOL It didnt give me PINK! 


YELLOW
You are very perceptive and smart. You are clear and to the point and have a great sense of humor. You are always learning and searching for understanding.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I am green to which I really think is right on.



I think it's wrong... How did I get Yellow!?


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I think it's wrong... How did I get Yellow!?



I would have thought black cause your so mean.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I would have thought black cause your so mean.



You are horrible to me 


Pink:
Pink is your personality color. You see the cup as half full rather than half empty. Playful, intelligent, and outgoing describes your personality. Pleasing others makes you happy and you may become sad if you feel others do not see you in the pink glow of happiness.

Some Other options:

Blue/Violet
Blue colors your world with emotion. You seldom jump right in, preferring to stand back and watch people and situations closely. Blue people are calm, but can also spiral into sadness. With so much emotion, tears of happiness, sadness, anger, or frustration are quite common.

Green
People whose personalities display shades of green nurture life whole-heartedly. You are the one who takes in stray cats, tends to houseplants, and adores children. You are the peacemaker who can become the martyr if you do not look after your own needs as well.

Red
Fire engines, stop signs, and the cloak of a toreador all capture attention with brilliant red. Scoring within the red range means you love being in the limelight. Passion rules with an energized soul that may erupt in anger one moment and be composed the next. You are witty, intelligent, and determined.


----------



## KinziePooh

Kfyr23 said:


> I am green to which I really think is right on.



All the cool people are green 



Altoqueenkelly said:


> YELLOW
> You are very perceptive and smart. You are clear and to the point and have a great sense of humor. You are always learning and searching for understanding.



I wouldn't be too upset with yellow...it means you're smart  



Kfyr23 said:


> I would have thought black cause your so mean.



Wow, talk about mean....maybe you should be black too


----------



## DIS_MERI

I like that "Before you go to bed you like to: " had "life weights/have a facial" as a choice.  How many people do both?  Do they have a special color just for those people?

I got Violet.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

KinziePooh said:


> I totally missed the pictures.  I have to agree that that was sweet....or he was just sucking up
> Just for fun....
> http://www.quizmeme.com/color/quiz.php
> 
> I'm green..."You are a very calm and contemplative person. Others are drawn to your peaceful, nurturing nature."



Took the online quiz (thanks KinziePooh) while waiting for this meeting to start.

 I'm yellow. "You are very perceptive and smart. You are clear and  to the point and have a great sense of humor. You are always learning and searching for understanding." Yup. That's me. I especially love the way they left out the part of my personality where I can be stubborn as a mule.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I dont like this quiz, I think its wrong.... LOL It didnt give me PINK!
> 
> 
> YELLOW
> You are very perceptive and smart. You are clear and to the point and have a great sense of humor. You are always learning and searching for understanding.



We're both yellow. Probably why we get along so well!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> I like that "Before you go to bed you like to: " had "life weights/have a facial" as a choice.  How many people do both?  Do they have a special color just for those people?
> 
> I got Violet.



Well I know that I do both and at the same time. Doesn't everybody?


----------



## KinziePooh

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Well I know that I do both and at the same time. Doesn't everybody?



I know I do.  They seem to go hand in hand


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> You are horrible to me



I am sowwy I bow to your greatness


----------



## MarylandPirate

cool quiz...I'm a yellow as well.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I got green on that quiz. haha. It's pretty darn accurate.


----------



## D23Ry

i'm green. so what does that mean?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

No freakin idea. hahaha


----------



## D23Ry

haha yeah, me either.

You are in henderson huh? i was just in that area visiting family


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

D23Ry said:


> i'm green. so what does that mean?





bluedevilinaz said:


> No freakin idea. hahaha



Hahaha. Are we confusing the men with all this touchy feely personality stuff?


----------



## D23Ry

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hahaha. Are we confusing the men with all this touchy feely personality stuff?



i'll admit, i'm confused


----------



## bluedevilinaz

D23Ry said:


> haha yeah, me either.
> 
> You are in henderson huh? i was just in that area visiting family



Yup. Lived out here for about 2 years now. I love it. I'm hoping I can find a job soon though or I'm going to have to move back to Tucson with my parents. I got laid off back in October. Where abouts in Vegas were you at?


----------



## D23Ry

I dont really know where i was, some place in henderson for the day visiting family, then i went to the strip for a few nights

crazy town


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

D23Ry said:


> i'll admit, i'm confused



I can't speak for all the women, but I am loving the fact that you guys all actually took the quiz.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Haha right on. Yeah it definitely can be a crazy town. I love it though. I wouldn't change where I live for anything(except myabe a million dollars. haha.)

That's what boredom does to a guy. hahaha


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> I got green on that quiz. haha. It's pretty darn accurate.





D23Ry said:


> i'm green. so what does that mean?




It means you guys are both great catches 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I can't speak for all the women, but I am loving the fact that you guys all actually took the quiz.



Heck ya!!! We are pretty amazing influences huh 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hahaha. Are we confusing the men with all this touchy feely personality stuff?



I think we are..... yep.....



D23Ry said:


> i'll admit, i'm confused


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Altoqueenkelly said:


> It means you guys are both great catches




Wanna inform the rest of woman kind of that? hahaha They seem to be missing that point in my case.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> Wanna inform the rest of woman kind of that? hahaha They seem to be missing that point in my case.



um, nope!! Then I would have to share, why would I want that?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Altoqueenkelly said:


> um, nope!! Then I would have to share, why would I want that?



Touche'. hahaha


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

That hot shower is sounding really really good right now....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Ya know, it actually is. haha. I could definitely use one. Maybe it'll help me get rid of this cough.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> Ya know, it actually is. haha. I could definitely use one. Maybe it'll help me get rid of this cough.



Oh no, Seems like the "cough" has made it coast to coast.... my DD has had a nasty cough for about a week.... and I am so excited to report that I now have it too..... ugh.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh no, Seems like the "cough" has made it coast to coast.... my DD has had a nasty cough for about a week.... and I am so excited to report that I now have it too..... ugh.



It cause your rubbing your germs all over the place. But in a good way I believe you said.


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Look at this, I go out to eat and have a little fun on valentines day and you all havae blown up the thread without me



  Now you know how i've felt since I moved to an overnight shift.    I now seem to have on average about 3 or 4 pages of posts to go thru when I wake up and finally get a chance to catch up.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I have a PTA meeting to go to at the school where I teach.  Apparently, we're going to study what "color" our personality is. I guess knowing this will make us better teachers/parents???
> 
> Do any of you know your colors? Or maybe I should ask what color do you _think_ your personality would be?



  I remember checking out Colorgenics years ago.   It was actually pretty damned cool,   and scary accurate.     It looks like it's now located at http://www.goldinuniverse.com/color-personality-tests.html





KinziePooh said:


> I totally missed the pictures.  I have to agree that that was sweet....or he was just sucking up
> 
> Just for fun....
> 
> http://www.quizmeme.com/color/quiz.php
> 
> I'm green..."You are a very calm and contemplative person. Others are drawn to your peaceful, nurturing nature."





Same here....

GREEN

You are a very calm and contemplative person. Others are drawn to your peaceful, nurturing nature.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

*bites tongue*


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> It cause your rubbing your germs all over the place. But in a good way I believe you said.



Are you complaining? 



DCTooTall said:


> Now you know how i've felt since I moved to an overnight shift.    I now seem to have on average about 3 or 4 pages of posts to go thru when I wake up and finally get a chance to catch up



 Sorry.... I am guilty... I chat a lot 
Your contributions to the chatter is greatly missed tho!



bluedevilinaz said:


> *bites tongue*



Oh please, do not!!! Say what you mean to say!! I always do


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently I am invisible today. . .have fun young folk. . .I am driving to Cocoa Beach in an hour. . .see ya. . .



Was that Darcy?  I hear her, but can't see her....Oh wait...Isn't that her over there at Cocoa Beach?  

Say hi to Major Nelson and Jeanie for me.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Are you complaining?



Never about you doing it. cause your awesome


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Never about you doing it. cause your awesome



Know what I like about you Kyle? You never pile it on too thick.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Know what I like about you Kyle? You never pile it on too thick.



It is never to thick for a woman. Worst( or best ) thing is its not an act.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Know what I like about you Kyle? You never pile it on too thick.



LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Good one!!!!!




Kfyr23 said:


> It is never to thick for a woman. Worst( or best ) thing is its not an act.



Interesting!!.... Are you sure!? LOL


----------



## Wasre

Kfyr23 said:


> I am green to which I really think is right on.



Hmmm,  I got green as well.  I had a hard time cuz on a few of the questions, there were 2 answers that I would have chosen if I could have made 2.  

I just went back and answered and put the other answers in that I would have chosen for the couple I couldn't make up my mind.  This time I got yellow.  So does that mean if I subtract yellow from green I'm actually a Blue?


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Know what I like about you Kyle? You never pile it on too thick.



Aww


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hi DC 

We're trying to give you interesting reading material to get you through work.  Is four pages enough?

I'm going to check out colorgenics tomorrow when I'm not scary tired. So far I've taken two tests and been green on one and yellow on the other.

It seems like most of the people who've taken the online test have been either yellow or green?? Don't know why.


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sorry.... I am guilty... I chat a lot
> Your contributions to the chatter is greatly missed tho!



  I am definately a very unique voice in this craziness.   



Wasre said:


> Hmmm,  I got green as well.  I had a hard time cuz on a few of the questions, there were 2 answers that I would have chosen if I could have made 2.
> 
> I just went back and answered and put the other answers in that I would have chosen for the couple I couldn't make up my mind.  This time I got yellow.  So does that mean if I subtract yellow from green I'm actually a Blue?



  I was just disappointed there wasn't a DISNEY!!!!  option for the next vacation question.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi DC
> 
> We're trying to give you interesting reading material to get you through work.  Is four pages enough?
> 
> I'm going to check out colorgenics tomorrow when I'm not scary tired. So far I've taken two tests and been green on one and yellow on the other.
> 
> It seems like most of the people who've taken the online test have been either yellow or green?? Don't know why.




Well I noticed that this thread has gained the #2 spot as the most active in this sub-forum.... and we are well on our way to gaining the #1 spot.       Come on team,   we can do it!


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> I am definately a very unique voice in this craziness.


Are you sure it's wise to let the women know you're a Eunuch? Oh, wait!  I read that wrong.  




DCTooTall said:


> I was just disappointed there wasn't a DISNEY!!!!  option for the next vacation question.


No doubt!  What kind of test is this?  I mean not actually having anything truly important like Disney anywhere in it.






DCTooTall said:


> Well I noticed that this thread has gained the #2 spot as the most active in this sub-forum.... and we are well on our way to gaining the #1 spot.       Come on team,   we can do it!



Rah! Rah!  Rah!  Push 'em out!  Shove 'em out! Waaaay out!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Apparently I am Aqua. . .strange. . .lol

You enjoy life, humor, and being exuberant. Wherever you go you usually find yourself stealing the spotlight without even trying. You love to let go and have fun.

Gee, that doesn't sound like me at all. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently I am Aqua. . .strange. . .lol
> 
> You enjoy life, humor, and being exuberant. Wherever you go you usually find yourself stealing the spotlight without even trying. You love to let go and have fun.
> 
> Gee, that doesn't sound like me at all. . .ROFLMAO. . .




If you're aqua, does that mean you have a slightly blue outlook on things?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Good morning people! I'm wishing us all a happy humpday!

Darcy, did you have a fun time with your dad? I've been to cocoa beach a bunch of times. Where did you guys eat?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently I am Aqua. . .strange. . .lol
> 
> You enjoy life, humor, and being exuberant. Wherever you go you usually find yourself stealing the spotlight without even trying. You love to let go and have fun.
> 
> Gee, that doesn't sound like me at all. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Guess that might explain why you keep moving from one coast to the other....  had to be close to the ocean.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning people! I'm wishing us all a happy humpday!
> 
> Darcy, did you have a fun time with your dad? I've been to cocoa beach a bunch of times. Where did you guys eat?




 Kinda wish it was a hump day.....

....oh... you mean mid-work week....

  Ya....   2hrs left today,  and then 1 more night and then my 3day weekend begins.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Guess that might explain why you keep moving from one coast to the other....  had to be close to the ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda wish it was a hump day.....
> 
> ....oh... you mean mid-work week....
> 
> Ya....   2hrs left today,  and then 1 more night and then my 3day weekend begins.



I *wish* it was that kind of hump day.  Thanks a lot. I wasn't even thinking that until you said it.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I *wish* it was that kind of hump day.  Thanks a lot. I wasn't even thinking that until you said it.




   You are seriously telling me that with this crowd,   the thought that it couldn't be twisted around like that didn't even cross your mind?   


tsk tsk tsk...   you are slipping....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You are seriously telling me that with this crowd,   the thought that it couldn't be twisted around like that didn't even cross your mind?
> 
> 
> tsk tsk tsk...   you are slipping....



Hey! I'm not slipping!  It just means that my mind isn't living in the gutter like yours is DC.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hey! I'm not slipping!  It just means that my mind isn't living in the gutter like yours is DC.



I'll have you know that I've really managed to pimp out this Gutter.    I figured I'd spend so much time here I should actually take the time to make the place liveable.   It's got all the modern convienences.    You guys should join me and check it out sometime,   It's amazing what you can do with a little time and effort.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'll have you know that I've really managed to pimp out this Gutter.    I figured I'd spend so much time here I should actually take the time to make the place liveable.   It's got all the modern convienences.    You guys should join me and check it out sometime,   It's amazing what you can do with a little time and effort.



You are cracking me up! Seriously, it was a laugh out loud moment!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You are cracking me up! Seriously, it was a laugh out loud moment!



It's a gift.


----------



## tlionheart78

Oh the things I miss out on while I'm at work.  I wish I had quick access to a computer and not phone...


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning people! I'm wishing us all a happy humpday!
> 
> Darcy, did you have a fun time with your dad? I've been to cocoa beach a bunch of times. Where did you guys eat?



Yes how are you going to say Hump Day and expect us to keep it clean ?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Yes how are you going to say Hump Day and expect us to keep it clean ?



My mistake. Don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> My mistake. Don't know what I was thinking.



Maybe it was something subconscious?   




OK...  time to head to bed.



....


Why do I suddenly feel that may not have been the best time to mention I'm sleepy?


----------



## KinziePooh

DCTooTall said:
			
		

> I remember checking out Colorgenics years ago.   It was actually pretty damned cool,   and scary accurate.     It looks like it's now located at http://www.goldinuniverse.com/color-personality-tests.html



All I have to say is WOW!  Like you said....scary accurate!  This last paragraph was my favorite...



> You have so many ideas that you would like to revitalise but you need to realise a stable and peaceful condition to do so. Once you can free yourself from all the aggravation and tension around you, you will make strides that may amaze you. You will not be prevented from achieving all the things you so desire.







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to check out colorgenics tomorrow when I'm not scary tired. So far I've taken two tests and been green on one and yellow on the other.
> 
> It seems like most of the people who've taken the online test have been either yellow or green?? Don't know why.



Definitely try this one.  The one I posted was just for fun.  This one was right on about everything it said.



DCTooTall said:


> I am definately a very unique voice in this craziness.
> 
> Well I noticed that this thread has gained the #2 spot as the most active in this sub-forum.... and we are well on our way to gaining the #1 spot.       Come on team,   we can do it!



Nothing wrong with unique and crazy 

Sounds like a challenge to me.  I don't like to lose....number 1 here we come 





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I *wish* it was that kind of hump day.  Thanks a lot. I wasn't even thinking that until you said it.



I have a friend that always makes reference to hump day on Facebook every week. The best is when she tells everyone to celebrate HUMP DAY 




DCTooTall said:


> OK...  time to head to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Why do I suddenly feel that may not have been the best time to mention I'm sleepy?



I hope you were able to get your mind out of the gutter long enough to get some sleep


----------



## Funball

OMG, my friend elaine just sent me the funniest thing.. so if you want to read it let me know and I will PM it to you!!


----------



## Funball

OHH I AM TAKING THE COLOR TEST...

i will be back with my results!


................................
................................
...............................


Uhh ok I don't like that color test....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> OMG, my friend elaine just sent me the funniest thing.. so if you want to read it let me know and I will PM it to you!!



Me! Me! Send it to me!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> OMG, my friend elaine just sent me the funniest thing.. so if you want to read it let me know and I will PM it to you!!




OOOO! ME ME ME! hahaha


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Me! Me! Send it to me!


 i sent it.. i sent it to nurse darcy..but i didn't hear back from her if she liked ., maybe she died of laughter


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> OOOO! ME ME ME! hahaha


 

i sent it... although after u read i don't know why u would want it.. but ok!


----------



## distwins

Funball said:


> OMG, my friend elaine just sent me the funniest thing.. so if you want to read it let me know and I will PM it to you!!



he, hey, I like funny stuff too! Send it to me... pleeeeze!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> I am definately a very unique voice in this craziness.



Yes you are! 



DCTooTall said:


> I was just disappointed there wasn't a DISNEY!!!!  option for the next vacation question.





Wasre said:


> No doubt!  What kind of test is this?  I mean not actually having anything truly important like Disney anywhere in it.




I had the same thought!!!!! It cannot be a reliable quiz if Disney is not mentioned 




DCTooTall said:


> Well I noticed that this thread has gained the #2 spot as the most active in this sub-forum.... and we are well on our way to gaining the #1 spot. Come on team,   we can do it!



....I would like to thank my fans for this award.... lol.... its just cuz we are so cool!!! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Good morning people! I'm wishing us all a happy humpday!



HUMPDAY!!!!!!!! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I *wish* it was that kind of hump day.



Me too  



DCTooTall said:


> You are seriously telling me that with this crowd,   the thought that it couldn't be twisted around like that didn't even cross your mind?



He does have a valid point... lol...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> i sent it... although after u read i don't know why u would want it.. but ok!



 OMG!!! hahahhaha


----------



## Funball

distwins said:


> he, hey, I like funny stuff too! Send it to me... pleeeeze!


 

i sent it...

anybody, you might as just start forwarding it to each other!


----------



## Funball

that poor lady.. anyhow kids don't try that at home...


----------



## NJDiva

Funball said:


> OMG, my friend elaine just sent me the funniest thing.. so if you want to read it let me know and I will PM it to you!!



I wanna see it!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> i sent it.. i sent it to nurse darcy..but i didn't hear back from her if she liked ., maybe she died of laughter



OMG! That's horrible!  I about died when she put her leg down and then became glued to the bottom of her bathtub.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> I wanna see it!!!



I'll forward it to you.


----------



## Funball

my favorits part is the one about hot water melting the wax..


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> OMG! That's horrible!  I about died when she put her leg down and then became glued to the bottom of her bathtub.



Uhm, dare I ask to see this...........???

Of course, it leads me to a quote from The Office: I love inside jokes... I'd love to be a part of one someday.


----------



## Funball

tlionheart78 said:


> Uhm, dare I ask to see this...........???
> 
> Of course, it leads me to a quote from The Office: I love inside jokes... I'd love to be a part of one someday.




ill send it to you  watch ur pm box in 2 seconds!


----------



## KinziePooh

Funball said:


> ill send it to you  watch ur pm box in 2 seconds!



I'm feeling left out now   Can someone send it to me too?


----------



## Funball

KinziePooh said:


> I'm feeling left out now   Can someone send it to me too?



yes sent it...



ok.. so does everyone agree.. that is pretty hilarious?


----------



## tlionheart78

WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KinziePooh

That was too funny!  Sounds like something stupid I'd do


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

I dont need a copy, I already know what your talking about.... It's made its way around my office too


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'll forward it to you.



OMG you had me cryin'!!! I couldn't even begin to think about the pain she was in....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> i sent it.. i sent it to nurse darcy..but i didn't hear back from her if she liked ., maybe she died of laughter



I just got the chance to read it. . .It was hysterical.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> OMG you had me cryin'!!! I couldn't even begin to think about the pain she was in....



I know!!! I was afraid she was going to try a lighter next because fire melts wax. Ouch!


----------



## tlionheart78

I just want to say though, as a man.....I should've kept my mouth shut......


----------



## Funball

im sory ya'll maybe i should of not even mentioned i got that email..and yes it was about a woman.  maybe i offended you all...  





Altoqueenkelly said:


> I dont need a copy, I already know what your talking about.... It's made its way around my office too


 
umm well you wanted to read it.. sooo thats ur fault


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> im sory ya'll maybe i should of not even mentioned i got that email..and yes it was about a woman.  maybe i offended you all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm well you wanted to read it.. sooo thats ur fault



Nah.  No offense taken at all. It did make my eyes go wide though.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Man I've heard waaay worse than that. haha. Most of my friends are female so yeah...


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I've heard waaay worse than that. haha. Most of my friends are female so yeah...


 
ok i have to ask. are you eating a churro in your avatar?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Sitting here listening to DIS radio (thanks Keith )

Anyone ever hear the song "Livin La Vida Mickey?"

Its a remake of the Ricky Martin song.... Its so cute!!!


----------



## tlionheart78

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sitting here listening to DIS radio (thanks Keith )
> 
> Anyone ever hear the song "Livin La Vida Mickey?"
> 
> Its a remake of the Ricky Martin song.... Its so cute!!!



Quite a few times actually.  Heard it on MouseWorldRadio, though.  Along with Lou Bega's Disneyfied version Mambo #5 and I'm much more drawn to that.  Did you hear that one yet?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> ok i have to ask. are you eating a churro in your avatar?



Hahaha good eye sir. I am and its at Disneyland.


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha good eye *sir*. I am and its at Disneyland.


 

u did not just call me sir.. did you?  j/k




hey everyone just a tip for you all...


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Yes you are!



You know you all love me.  






Altoqueenkelly said:


> I had the same thought!!!!! It cannot be a reliable quiz if Disney is not mentioned



Seriously!




Altoqueenkelly said:


> ....I would like to thank my fans for this award.... lol.... its just cuz we are so cool!!!



As the originator of this thread,   do i get a bonus prize?    




Altoqueenkelly said:


> He does have a valid point... lol...



  I'm not just a pretty face in this crowd,    I actually do occasionally have smart ideas and points.   




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> OMG! That's horrible!  I about died when she put her leg down and then became glued to the bottom of her bathtub.




i'm almost afraid to ask now......


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> 1) You know you all love me.
> 2) Seriously!
> 3)As the originator of this thread,   do i get a bonus prize?
> 4)I'm not just a pretty face in this crowd,    I actually do occasionally have smart ideas and points.
> 5)i'm almost afraid to ask now......



1) We have our moments 
2) Seriously!
2) um....... maybe, what are you looking to get? No booty shaking videos!! lol
3) You do have your moments  and oh such a pretty face 
4) You dont really want to know... haha....


Ps: I think you love me too, cuz you quoted me like 4 times..... I can feel the love..... 

"And can you feel the love tonight
It is where we are
It's enough for this wide-eyed wanderer
That we got this far
And can you feel the love tonight
How it's laid to rest
It's enough to make kings and vagabonds
Believe the very best "


-Goodnight-


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You know you all love me.
> Seriously!As the originator of this thread,   do i get a bonus prize?
> I'm not just a pretty face in this crowd,    I actually do occasionally have smart ideas and points.
> 
> 
> i'm almost afraid to ask now......



Then you're in luck cuz you don't have to ask! I pm'ed it to you this afternoon.


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Then you're in luck cuz you don't have to ask! I pm'ed it to you this afternoon.


 

omg.. that story has now made its way around the pm system on disboards probably.,. because i sent it to every girl on my contact list, plus my boyfriend!     

and no DC.. i probably wont' get the humor in it..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> omg.. that story has now made its way around the pm system on disboards probably.,. because i sent it to every girl on my contact list, plus my boyfriend!
> 
> and no DC.. i probably wont' get the humor in it..



 
I did the same thing with my Facebook friends. I'm sure it's been all around by now.


----------



## Funball

oh great!! lolrflol

..and i also posted it on my facebook!!


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> 1) We have our moments
> 2) Seriously!
> 2) um....... maybe, what are you looking to get? No booty shaking videos!! lol
> 3) You do have your moments  and oh such a pretty face
> 4) You dont really want to know... haha....
> 
> 
> Ps: I think you love me too, cuz you quoted me like 4 times..... I can feel the love.....
> 
> "And can you feel the love tonight
> It is where we are
> It's enough for this wide-eyed wanderer
> That we got this far
> And can you feel the love tonight
> How it's laid to rest
> It's enough to make kings and vagabonds
> Believe the very best "
> 
> 
> -Goodnight-



DAMMIT!!  I was looking forward to the booty shaking video!  

And I figured it was easier to break up the one message into multiple replies.   What can I say...  I sometimes enjoy being neat.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Then you're in luck cuz you don't have to ask! I pm'ed it to you this afternoon.



 Oh god.....   



Funball said:


> omg.. that story has now made its way around the pm system on disboards probably.,. because i sent it to every girl on my contact list, plus my boyfriend!
> 
> and no DC.. i probably wont' get the humor in it..







TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I did the same thing with my Facebook friends. I'm sure it's been all around by now.



So this story is a bit of a PM slut?    interesting.....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> DAMMIT!!  I was looking forward to the booty shaking video!
> 
> And I figured it was easier to break up the one message into multiple replies.   What can I say...  I sometimes enjoy being neat.
> 
> 
> Oh god.....
> 
> 
> 
> So this story is a bit of a PM slut?    interesting.....



Yes, she's been in all our inboxes today...


----------



## Funball

DC u maynot get the humor.. but read it anyway.. it is funny!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> u did not just call me sir.. did you?  j/k



*facepalm* I blame the alcohol! haha. I was drinking and posting (not a good mix apparently)so my appologies!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes, she's been in all our inboxes today...



  Kinky!   



Funball said:


> DC u maynot get the humor.. but read it anyway.. it is funny!!!



   It seemed pretty straight forward to me.


----------



## DCTooTall

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHH3brmhPyw

Just thought I'd share something amusing.  Fair warning though that it does include NSFW language.

If you liked this,  I'd also recommend checking out their "I Don't Understand Job" video.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHH3brmhPyw
> 
> Just thought I'd share something amusing.  Fair warning though that it does include NSFW language.
> 
> If you liked this,  I'd also recommend checking out their "I Don't Understand Job" video.



Haha. This video should come with a BOBS disclaimer. Beware of Booty Shaking!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. This video should come with a BOBS disclaimer. Beware of Booty Shaking!



Those ladies are funny.   If you go to their youtube profile pretty much all their stuff is great.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> HUMPDAY!!!!!!!!



That really got your attention didnt it .


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> *facepalm* I blame the alcohol! haha. I was drinking and posting (not a good mix apparently)so my appologies!




it's ok i forgive you because you like churros.   ..


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> OMG, my friend elaine just sent me the funniest thing.. so if you want to read it let me know and I will PM it to you!!



funny sounds good, I need a good laugh today


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> DAMMIT!!  I was looking forward to the booty shaking video!



I know you were!!! Maybe someday, but it would take a lot of negotiation 



DCTooTall said:


> And I figured it was easier to break up the one message into multiple replies.   What can I say...  I sometimes enjoy being neat.



Yes, you are stealing my response style!!! I see how it is, I always start new trends, altho it does make us look super tech savy since it is soooo advanced....... *phew* all this hard work I do for my DIS friends. Just showing the love 




Kfyr23 said:


> That really got your attention didnt it



Yes, it did. Do you have a problem with that? 
I am sure it would get yours too, esp If i am the one mentioning it, eh? haha


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> funny sounds good, I need a good laugh today



I always need a laugh. . .and today is no exception. . .reverse the format on your logo and send it. . .then I can get a real good laugh in. . .

A serious laugh though. . .just because it is so true. . .lol


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> funny sounds good, I need a good laugh today




Umm  I highly doubt as a man, you want to read this funny story..


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I know you were!!! Maybe someday, but it would take a lot of negotiation



  Hmmmm....  Well I have one hell of a bribe I'm thinking about offering up soon.   Just gotta see if someone else who's expressed interest wants to take it first before I offer it up here.....





Altoqueenkelly said:


> Yes, you are stealing my response style!!! I see how it is, I always start new trends, altho it does make us look super tech savy since it is soooo advanced....... *phew* all this hard work I do for my DIS friends. Just showing the love



Eh...  I've been using this response style for years.   if I use it or not though really depends on how lazy I'm feeling.  




Funball said:


> Umm  I highly doubt as a man, you want to read this funny story..




OMG!!!   Women have Hair!   And they do things to try and get rid of it!!


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> Umm  I highly doubt as a man, you want to read this funny story..



hmmm I've work surrounded by women, for the past 28 years, I spend countless hours shooting female models, my best friends are Pyrate wenches, so I doubt it's worse or even as bad as stories I've heard, but hey if you think you know me better than I do,, I guess I defer to your judgement..


----------



## Mousecreant

Deleted


----------



## MICKEY88

Mousecreant said:


> So yesterday I had an interview for a technical support position in Orlando. Heres hoping I get the job because the first thing I do if it happens is buying an AP



good luck


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I always need a laugh. . .and today is no exception. . .reverse the format on your logo and send it. . .then I can get a real good laugh in. . .
> 
> A serious laugh though. . .just because it is so true. . .lol



it's not really true..I am a Pyrate and I don't do that..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> OMG!!!   Women have Hair!   And they do things to try and get rid of it!!



OMG  Really..??!!!  I never knew that..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

Mousecreant said:


> So yesterday I had an interview for a technical support position in Orlando. Heres hoping I get the job because the first thing I do if it happens is buying an AP





MICKEY88 said:


> good luck



Ditto!  



MICKEY88 said:


> OMG  Really..??!!!  I never knew that..LOL




    Honestly,   I was surprised at the fear these ladies seem to have in sharing it with us manly types.


----------



## KinziePooh

Mousecreant said:


> So yesterday I had an interview for a technical support position in Orlando. Heres hoping I get the job because the first thing I do if it happens is buying an AP



I hope you get the job


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Honestly,   I was surprised at the fear these ladies seem to have in sharing it with us manly types.





now that I have read the story I understand, they just didn't want us men to know that one of their female counterparts was capable of doing something so insanely crazy.


----------



## Funball

are you sorry u read that?


----------



## KinziePooh

MICKEY88 said:


> now that I have read the story I understand, they just didn't want us men to know that one of their female counterparts was capable of doing something so insanely crazy.



The thought wasn't crazy...just the way it spiraled out of control


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> are you sorry u read that?



nope, it was amusing, although she couldn't make up her mind if the wax was hot or cold, she kept changing..

that story pales compared to the story about the couple in MAryland with the powertool..


----------



## MICKEY88

KinziePooh said:


> The thought wasn't crazy...just the way it spiraled out of control



the original thought was not crazy, the logic that followed was lacking


----------



## KinziePooh

MICKEY88 said:


> that story pales compared to the story about the couple in MAryland with the powertool..



I get the feeling that story didn't end well.



MICKEY88 said:


> the original thought was not crazy, the logic that followed was lacking



I'm pretty sure all logic goes out the window when your butt is glued together.  Although I don't know this from experience...it's just a guess


----------



## Funball

ohh powertool story? oh please forward to me!! Please.. i gotta read that!!



Soo my friend who is not a dis member, she thinks that I need to get a new hobby. Ok so I am sure most of agree that disney is a hobby for us, specially if we collect pins(like me) ..wel I didn't like what she said, and told her that I know she didn't understand my love for disney and I don't expect her to but this is my hobby and this is what I like and if she can't get it then she needs to just back off.


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> ohh powertool story? oh please forward to me!! Please.. i gotta read that!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soo my friend who is not a dis member, she thinks that I need to get a new hobby. Ok so I am sure most of agree that disney is a hobby for us, specially if we collect pins(like me) ..wel I didn't like what she said, and told her that I know she didn't understand my love for disney and I don't expect her to but this is my hobby and this is what I like and if she can't get it then she needs to just back off.



just google maryland couple powertool

I want to know how they faced their neighbors after getting home from the hospital


----------



## MICKEY88

KinziePooh said:


> I get the feeling that story didn't end well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure all logic goes out the window when your butt is glued together.  Although I don't know this from experience...it's just a guess



powertool story ended with an ambulance ride to the ER


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> ohh powertool story? oh please forward to me!! Please.. i gotta read that!!
> 
> 
> 
> Soo my friend who is not a dis member, she thinks that I need to get a new hobby. Ok so I am sure most of agree that disney is a hobby for us, specially if we collect pins(like me) ..wel I didn't like what she said, and told her that I know she didn't understand my love for disney and I don't expect her to but this is my hobby and this is what I like and if she can't get it then she needs to just back off.




I gotta admit... I think it's time you picked up a new hobby as well.   You Disneyland hobby is getting out of hand woman.   It's time you cut back the time you spent on that hobby,  and devoted it to something new.   Something different.   Something I'm sure you will learn to love as much as your current hobby/addiction.


Might I suggest a nice DisneyWorld hobby!     I'm sure some of us here would be happy to help you get started.  Learn the tricks.  The ins and outs (shut up!)....  and all those little things that make the hobby so damned enjoyable!






Do not underestimate the POWER of the dark side!


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> powertool story ended with an ambulance ride to the ER




 HMM OK.. I WILL DO THAT!

Then share with texasdisneybelle, i am sure she will want to read it too.. 




DCTooTall said:


> I gotta admit... I think it's time you picked up a new hobby as well.   You Disneyland hobby is getting out of hand woman.   It's time you cut back the time you spent on that hobby,  and devoted it to something new.   Something different.   Something I'm sure you will learn to love as much as your current hobby/addiction.
> 
> 
> Might I suggest a nice DisneyWorld hobby!     I'm sure some of us here would be happy to help you get started.  Learn the tricks.  The ins and outs (shut up!)....  and all those little things that make the hobby so damned enjoyable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not underestimate the POWER of the dark side!



umm.. WDW hobby you mean? that is STILL a disney hobby though DC...

well eventually someday i will go to WDW..


anyhow i started this thread on the DL side, feel free to cross over and partake if you like...but i got alot of respsones so far, i guess i am not the only one that feels that way. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=39988579#post39988579


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> it's not really true..I am a Pyrate and I don't do that..LOL



Oh I forgot, you are a Pyrate and you NEVER tell the truth. . .ROFLMAO. . .HUGS.  

And for those who care (MEN), yes, women have hair. . .and we will do anything to keep it in check.  I prefer whatever I can do simply in a shower. . .however, I tend to need a "couple" showers a day to make sure that I am always completely hair free. . .maybe tmi, but I don't give a rats behind because one day you may meet a woman nearly identical to me and she might be afraid of sharing. . .I broke the ice for her. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

orr god forbid, but meet a woman who is as hairy as bigfoot and smell like a skunk... im just saying...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> orr god forbid, but meet a woman who is as hairy as bigfoot and smell like a skunk... im just saying...



At least those of us who keep it in check don't have to worry about smelling like a skunk. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> orr god forbid, but meet a woman who is as hairy as bigfoot and smell like a skunk... im just saying...



don't be making fun of my  girlfriend, that isn't very nice..and just for the record she doesn't smell like a skunk..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> don't be making fun of my  girlfriend, that isn't very nice..and just for the record she doesn't smell like a skunk..




....


I don't think i want to know why you had a link to that photo handy...


----------



## Funball

RFLOLRFLOL  omg  


i dont want to know why either u had a link to that photo..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ....
> 
> 
> I don't think i want to know why you had a link to that photo handy...



I already said, it's my girlfriend.. that's my website


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> it's ok i forgive you because you like churros.   ..



Hahaha ok cool  I learned my lesson about drinking and posting on here. haha



Mousecreant said:


> So yesterday I had an interview for a technical support position in Orlando. Heres hoping I get the job because the first thing I do if it happens is buying an AP



Good luck! I've applied for a few jobs in that area and haven't heard anything yet. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I already said, it's my girlfriend.. that's my website



Dude....  I understand that quality candidates in central PA seem to be rather rare,    but I'm sure you could do better than that.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Dude....  I understand that quality candidates in central PA seem to be rather rare,    but I'm sure you could do better than that.



that's the best I could find in York


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha ok cool  I learned my lesson about drinking and posting on here. haha




exactly!  You need to do it more often.


Seriously,   the drinking in this crowd needs some help.   We've all appeared to cut back drastically since last year.   It's been over 1.5 months now since the new years....  Plenty of time to recover from holiday drinking binges and to forget about "being good" resolutions!



Drink up peeps!   (I'm starting already since I'm on my weekend now.)


----------



## nurse.darcy

The sad thing is I can't even respond. . .going to leave now and have some of the wonderful cherries I purchased today. . .GUYS, SHUT UP. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that's the best I could find in York





Sadly... I don't doubt it.




Why do you think I'm still single?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> The sad thing is I can't even respond. . .going to leave now and have some of the wonderful cherries I purchased today. . .GUYS, SHUT UP. . .






Wow!  We made Darcy speechless!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> The sad thing is I can't even respond. . .going to leave now and have some of the wonderful cherries I purchased today. . .GUYS, SHUT UP. . .



ummm some things in life can't be replaced.. that's all I'm sayin'


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Wow!  We made Darcy speechless!



that's not possible..


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> orr god forbid, but meet a woman who is as hairy as bigfoot and smell like a skunk... im just saying...



actually that would be a female skunk ape, often sited in Florida


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> exactly!  You need to do it more often.
> 
> 
> Seriously,   the drinking in this crowd needs some help.   We've all appeared to cut back drastically since last year.   It's been over 1.5 months now since the new years....  Plenty of time to recover from holiday drinking binges and to forget about "being good" resolutions!
> 
> 
> 
> Drink up peeps!   (I'm starting already since I'm on my weekend now.)



I've been doing my fair share of drinking, why do ya think the rums gone


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Wow!  We made Darcy speechless!



I now "hate" you both. . .I even blushed today. . .scary. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I've been doing my fair share of drinking, why do ya think the rums gone



Wait, you go on vacation and barely drink any rum and now that you are back home, you drink it all?  Just for that I am going to crack open the bottle of wine that is sitting in my cupboard. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that's not possible..



Actually,  It looks like it was!   I know,  I didn't believe it possible either!





MICKEY88 said:


> I've been doing my fair share of drinking, why do ya think the rums gone



  I thought it was cause some chick thought it would make a good signal fire?  



nurse.darcy said:


> I now "hate" you both. . .I even blushed today. . .scary. . .




  Wow....  Speechless,  AND blushing?       I know I can have that effect on women,   but usually there's more to it than a simple comment.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Wait, you go on vacation and barely drink any rum and now that you are back home, you drink it all?  Just for that I am going to crack open the bottle of wine that is sitting in my cupboard. . .lol.



I don't drink and Sail, I drank Rum in FLorida, once I was home for the night,

actually the Rum's not all, I just say that so I don't hafta share, as soon as I get low I buy more Calico JAck..


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Wait, you go on vacation and barely drink any rum and now that you are back home, you drink it all?  Just for that I am going to crack open the bottle of wine that is sitting in my cupboard. . .lol.



you should have the wine in your fridge


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I thought it was cause some chick thought it would make a good signal fire?




 that's why I replaced her with the Ape chick, she's afraid of fire so she leaves my rum alone


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Actually,  It looks like it was!   I know,  I didn't believe it possible either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was cause some chick thought it would make a good signal fire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....  Speechless,  AND blushing?       I know I can have that effect on women,   but usually there's more to it than a simple comment.



I am never speechless completely. . .I might run into trouble at some point but eventually I will say something, even if totally inappropriate.  However, as usual, I am feeling pressure to say something totally crazy. . .


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> exactly!  You need to do it more often.
> 
> 
> Seriously,   the drinking in this crowd needs some help.   We've all appeared to cut back drastically since last year.   It's been over 1.5 months now since the new years....  Plenty of time to recover from holiday drinking binges and to forget about "being good" resolutions!
> 
> 
> 
> Drink up peeps!   (I'm starting already since I'm on my weekend now.)



hahaha ok FINE. If you insist. 

Hahaha way to be an instigator.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> hahaha ok FINE. If you insist.
> 
> Hahaha way to be an instigator.



Thank you Henderson Dude. . .a real drink instigator. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Whoa people...you wrote 3 pages since lunch!  Now I'm going to sit down and catch up.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you Henderson Dude. . .a real drink instigator. . .lol.



Hahaha yup! I have no qualms in admitting I love a good stiff(shut up!) drink every now and then. I do after all live in sin city. haha


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Mousecreant said:


> So yesterday I had an interview for a technical support position in Orlando. Heres hoping I get the job because the first thing I do if it happens is buying an AP



I hope it works out!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha yup! I have no qualms in admitting I love a good stiff(shut up!) drink every now and then. I do after all live in sin city. haha



No issues. . .I spent two years in Henderson. . .then DC and now Florida so only away from "home" for a couple 3 years.  Me and my friends used to love to go to Center Bar at NY, New York and Dicks Last Resort.  .  .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> that's why I replaced her with the Ape chick, she's afraid of fire so she leaves my rum alone



  Suddenly...  Ape chick makes a bit more sense....

just one thing....

You seemed to neglect the down side in your choice of rum rationing methods...   (which probably explains why the rum is gone).

The uglier the chick,   the more rum you must drink to make her cute.    You neglected to ensure your rum supply was ample enough to maintain the ape chick's cuteness factor.





nurse.darcy said:


> I am never speechless completely. . .I might run into trouble at some point but eventually I will say something, even if totally inappropriate.  However, as usual, I am feeling pressure to say something totally crazy. . .



  This could get interesting....   



bluedevilinaz said:


> hahaha ok FINE. If you insist.
> 
> Hahaha way to be an instigator.




Well....    DUH!!

In case you didn't notice,  I started this thread.   I've also been the one to keep it going everytime it starts to slow down.

IOW's....   
 I'm a master instigator,
and quite the provocateur.
I'll be back shortly with the Keg-erator,
So feel free to find tonight's date.....  or,
You may just end up becoming a lonely mast.......


um....

nevermind.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa people...you wrote 3 pages since lunch!  Now I'm going to sit down and catch up.



Just catch up. . .we were wordie today. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you should have the wine in your fridge



I hate cold wine. . .room temp is perfect. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa people...you wrote 3 pages since lunch!  Now I'm going to sit down and catch up.




It's cause I haven't gone to bed yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> The uglier the chick,   the more rum you must drink to make her cute.    You neglected to ensure your rum supply was ample enough to maintain the ape chick's cuteness factor.



You really didn't want to post this did you?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> You really didn't want to post this did you?





Um.....   I'm single and sober.....   So I'm covered from that angle of foot in mouth disease....



But I've also been up  WAY too long,    so my mind is a bit loopy right now....   so I'm guessing the answer ultimately would be,  "I claim temporary sleep deprived insanity!"


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Mousecreant said:


> So yesterday I had an interview for a technical support position in Orlando. Heres hoping I get the job because the first thing I do if it happens is buying an AP



Yay!! Can you get me an AP too! lol
Here's to hoping you get the job 



DCTooTall said:


> I don't think i want to know why you had a link to that photo handy...



My thoughts exactly



DCTooTall said:


> Seriously,   the drinking in this crowd needs some help.   We've all appeared to cut back drastically since last year.   It's been over 1.5 months now since the new years....  Plenty of time to recover from holiday drinking binges and to forget about "being good" resolutions!
> Drink up peeps!   (I'm starting already since I'm on my weekend now.)



 
What... you are already starting the weekend? I am jealous!!




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa people...you wrote 3 pages since lunch!  Now I'm going to sit down and catch up.



I know, I cant keep up so I'll just  have some more to drink. LOL


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> No issues. . .I spent two years in Henderson. . .then DC and now Florida so only away from "home" for a couple 3 years.  Me and my friends used to love to go to Center Bar at NY, New York and Dicks Last Resort.  .  .lol.



Right on. haha. I've been to Center BAr at NYNY a couple times but I've never been to Dicks. I'll have to go the next time my friends want to go out.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Um.....   I'm single and sober.....   So I'm covered from that angle of foot in mouth disease....
> 
> 
> 
> But I've also been up  WAY too long,    so my mind is a bit loopy right now....   so I'm guessing the answer ultimately would be,  "I claim temporary sleep deprived insanity!"



Sleep my friend. . .I will add serious subliminal messages while you slumber. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> What... you are already starting the weekend? I am jealous!!




My current overnight shift is a 4x10 power shift.   3 day weekend... and I just got out of work on my "friday" this AM at 10.


So now I don't have to be back at work until 11pm Sunday night.



Though I probably should be in bed.   I just don't wanna go.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> Right on. haha. I've been to Center BAr at NYNY a couple times but I've never been to Dicks. I'll have to go the next time my friends want to go out.



Make sure you ask for David Lee Roth. ..he is a great bartender. . .and a lot of fun. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Sleep my friend. . .I will add serious subliminal messages while you slumber. . .



But...but.... I don't Wanna!!


It's the weekend.   that means I don't go to bed until the sun comes up.

or actually... since my schedule is flipped,  I guess that means till the sun goes down?


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Make sure you ask for David Lee Roth. ..he is a great bartender. . .and a lot of fun. . .



hahaha ok I definitely will. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

KinziePooh said:


> I get the feeling that story didn't end well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure all logic goes out the window when your butt is glued together.  Although I don't know this from experience...it's just a guess



Yeah, I doubt most people would be focusing on what's going on in their heads. Not speaking from experience either, fyi. 



DCTooTall said:


> Ditto!
> 
> 
> Honestly,   I was surprised at the fear these ladies seem to have in sharing it with us manly types.



We know you have delicate sensibilities... 



Funball said:


> HMM OK.. I WILL DO THAT!
> 
> Then share with texasdisneybelle, i am sure she will want to read it too..



Yes, yes I do want to read it. Thanks for looking out for my interests. 



Funball said:


> umm.. WDW hobby you mean? that is STILL a disney hobby though DC...
> 
> well eventually someday i will go to WDW..


You are going to have to go to WDW. And I'm going too cause we would have a blast. In fact I think we should have a huge DIS meet. 



nurse.darcy said:


> No issues. . .I spent two years in Henderson. . .then DC and now Florida so only away from "home" for a couple 3 years.  Me and my friends used to love to go to Center Bar at NY, New York and Dicks Last Resort.  .  .lol.



No issues here either.  I've been in the merchant marine and navy and that requires serious drinking. 



nurse.darcy said:


> I hate cold wine. . .room temp is perfect. . .



But I love chilled White Zinfandel...



DCTooTall said:


> It's cause I haven't gone to bed yet.



Are you trying to impress us? I happen to know you're only up because you don't have to work tonight.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I know, I cant keep up so I'll just  have some more to drink. LOL



I would be to happy to ... but I think I better wait til I leave school.  They tend to frown on the teachers drinking hard liquor in the classroom.


----------



## nurse.darcy

bluedevilinaz said:


> hahaha ok I definitely will. Thanks for the tip!



Tell him the Crazy Local Girls sent you and you will get a great few drinks and some nice hats. . .check out my vegas pics. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> But...but.... I don't Wanna!!
> 
> 
> It's the weekend.   that means I don't go to bed until the sun comes up.
> 
> or actually... since my schedule is flipped,  I guess that means till the sun goes down?



hahaha. You're celebrating Post 969? I think you do need some sleep.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I would be to happy to ... but I think I better wait til I leave school.  They tend to frown on the teachers drinking hard liquor in the classroom.




HAHA, this is very true.... same for me... they dont really want the bankers wasted while trying to count money and service people's checking accounts..... 

Would be fun tho! We joke all the time about creating a bankers happy hour


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> hahaha ok FINE. If you insist.
> 
> Hahaha way to be an instigator.


 


bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha yup! I have no qualms in admitting I love a good stiff(shut up!) drink every now and then. I do after all live in sin city. haha


 

u know it is thursday.. for me it's champagne thursday.. so i guess i can partake in a drink too!    BOTTOMS UP!!!

henderson,nv dude you are cool!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> Tell him the Crazy Local Girls sent you and you will get a great few drinks and some nice hats. . .check out my vegas pics. . .lol.



Haha ok. I'll check em out. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I would be to happy to ... but I think I better wait til I leave school.  They tend to frown on the teachers drinking hard liquor in the classroom.



Those are the fun teachers though! hahahaha


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> HAHA, this is very true.... same for me... they dont really want the bankers wasted while trying to count money and service people's checking accounts.....
> 
> Would be fun tho! We joke all the time about creating a bankers happy hour



I could see that.  Let me know if you guys decide to get wasted during business hours because I'll be there to take out some money.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Suddenly...  Ape chick makes a bit more sense....
> 
> just one thing....
> 
> You seemed to neglect the down side in your choice of rum rationing methods...   (which probably explains why the rum is gone).
> 
> The uglier the chick,   the more rum you must drink to make her cute.    You neglected to ensure your rum supply was ample enough to maintain the ape chick's cuteness factor.



actually i covered that in a previous post..





> actually the Rum's not all, I just say that so I don't hafta share, as soon as I get low I buy more Calico JAck..


----------



## Funball

i have to wait till after work to get waisted.. but thank god i am doing to DL!!  becuase DCA has a bar(or maybe 2, don't judge)


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I could see that.  Let me know if you guys decide to get wasted during business hours because I'll be there to take out some money.



Heck yah, lol!!!!! I would be in line too


----------



## Funball

i looked at your post counts people.. you all are falling behind!! come on team!!  i cant believe i have more posts then even DC and mickey88!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> i have to wait till after work to get waisted.. but thank god i am doing to DL!!  becuase DCA has a bar(or maybe 2, don't judge)



Haha I am totally jealous! I need a DL trip soon! mm....a glowjito sounds yummy right now. hahaha


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> But I love chilled White Zinfandel...



I just happen to have a bottle in my fridge, and I don't drink wine, you wanna come drink it for me..??


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We know you have delicate sensibilities...



   If only you knew......





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes, yes I do want to read it. Thanks for looking out for my interests.



  I googled it.....   OUCH!




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You are going to have to go to WDW. And I'm going too cause we would have a blast. In fact I think we should have a huge DIS meet.



   We would need to get DFD to bring the fold out bar.  




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No issues here either.  I've been in the merchant marine and navy and that requires serious drinking.



  I've waited tables.   I got known as the DDD...The Designated Designated Driver.   That's because I could drink a TON and still somehow be sober at the end of the night.   




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Are you trying to impress us? I happen to know you're only up because you don't have to work tonight.



   And?    

  Besides...   Figured you guys missed me.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I would be to happy to ... but I think I better wait til I leave school.  They tend to frown on the teachers drinking hard liquor in the classroom.



 Only if you don't share.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hahaha. You're celebrating Post 969? I think you do need some sleep.




  What can I say...   sleep dep leads to easy amusement.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I would be to happy to ... but I think I better wait til I leave school.  They tend to frown on the teachers drinking hard liquor in the classroom.



isn't that what the teacher's lounge is for..??


----------



## DCTooTall

Funball said:


> i looked at your post counts people.. you all are falling behind!! come on team!!  i cant believe i have more posts then even DC and mickey88!




 I haven't been super active for that long....  only maybe 4 months.


Plus I don't get to go to a park every other day,  resulting in a ton of trip report posts.


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> i looked at your post counts people.. you all are falling behind!! come on team!!  i cant believe i have more posts then even DC and mickey88!



you might go for quantity,   We Pennsylvania guys  go for quality, when we post people listen...LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you might go for quantity,   We Pennsylvania guys go for quality, when we post people listen...LOL



Or another way to put it....


It's not the size of the post count that matters,   it's how you used them.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Or another way to put it....
> 
> 
> It's not the size of the post count that matters,   it's how you used them.


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Haha I am totally jealous! I need a DL trip soon! mm....a glowjito sounds yummy right now. hahaha



a glowjito? i love those...  they are soo good!!



MICKEY88 said:


> I just happen to have a bottle in my fridge, and I don't drink wine, you wanna come drink it for me..??



now we are talking..

wait ..what? wine in a bottle? no thanks, i only like wine in a box 



MICKEY88 said:


> you might go for quantity,   We Pennsylvania guys  go for quality, when we post people listen...LOL



ha    ha    ha...



DCTooTall said:


> I haven't been super active for that long....  only maybe 4 months.
> 
> 
> Plus I don't get to go to a park every other day,  resulting in a ton of trip report posts.





..and umm my TR's consist of photos really lately, not a whole lot of talking on my part.. so whatever!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Haha yeah they definitely are! I was pretty lit off of one of them. Then again, I hadn't eaten since like noon. haha I still have my glowing "ice cube" too. haha


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> now we are talking..
> 
> 1.wait ..what? wine in a bottle? no thanks, i only like wine in a box
> 
> 
> 
> ha    ha    ha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..2.and umm my TR's consist of photos really lately, not a whole lot of talking on my part.. so whatever!!



1.If I drank wine, I'd prefer it in a glass

2.talk or not Tr's up your post count


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Haha yeah they definitely are! I was pretty lit off of one of them. Then again, I hadn't eaten since like noon. haha I still have my glowing "ice cube" too. haha



I Got like 5 of them.. i will let you know if i get anymore, i can send you my extras! i don't need anymore, but don't have a choice it comes with the drink...  

at least you don't order the glowing martini's ..... 



MICKEY88 said:


> 1.If I drank wine, I'd prefer it in a glass
> 
> 2.talk or not Tr's up your post count




i like my wine in a glass too..... from the box to the glass    (mm franzia!)


that's true TR's do up my post count, plus the fact that i am doing the june check in thread at the DL board, and i got some other threads i run too..


----------



## Funball

Hey  Happy champagne thursday everyone!!


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> that's true TR's do up my post count, plus the fact that i am doing the june check in thread at the DL board, and i got some other threads i run too..



that just supports  my previous post, quantity, not quality..


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> Hey  Happy champagne thursday everyone!!



it's Happy Rum day for me...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I just happen to have a bottle in my fridge, and I don't drink wine, you wanna come drink it for me..??



Just let me know the time and place...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> I Got like 5 of them.. i will let you know if i get anymore, i can send you my extras! i don't need anymore, but don't have a choice it comes with the drink...
> 
> at least you don't order the glowing martini's .....



Nice. I haven't been since October so that's why I only have one. haha ok. You could also just hang on to em and i should be out at Disneyland in the next couple weeks and we can always meet up and have a glowjito together. haha. If I lived closer I would be there every weekend. I can't apply for any jobs out of state until I get this whole crappy situation with my roommate taken care of. Jerk hasn't paid me since December 1st and I'm evicting him. Its not a fun process. 

I am not a fan of martini's so I would never order one. haha.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Just let me know the time and place...



Anytime...my place...


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No issues here either.  I've been in the merchant marine and navy and that requires serious drinking.



Out of curiosity, do you mind sharing when/where?

I was never stationed on a "real" ship, but was on MPSRON1 for a tour


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> We would need to get DFD to bring the fold out bar.



There's a fold out bar? It's on!!



DCTooTall said:


> Besides...   Figured you guys missed me.



We do miss you. So happy to talk to you at a time when I'm fully awake.


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Nice. I haven't been since October so that's why I only have one. haha ok. You could also just hang on to em and i should be out at Disneyland in the next couple weeks and we can always meet up and have a glowjito together. haha. If I lived closer I would be there every weekend. I can't apply for any jobs out of state until I get this whole crappy situation with my roommate taken care of. Jerk hasn't paid me since December 1st and I'm evicting him. Its not a fun process.
> 
> I am not a fan of martini's so I would never order one. haha.






[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]No I just figured you were straight because you said glowjito not glowtini.. but still a straight dude ordering a glowjito.. well to each is there own I guess.... but for $11.50 it's worth it!! oh ur coming out here in a few weeks? Wow that is cool.. electronica is still going to be going on then. Im sure that is where u got your so called glowjito.  
[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]And umm if anyone of you hit the wine bar at DCA, just tell them sara sent you, the cm's there ,,they kinda know me and will welcome you with open arms.. sorry no discounts with mentioning my name! 
[/FONT]


----------



## Funball

DID SOMEONE JUST SAY FOLD OUT BAR?????

ohh man,, it's on!! like donkey kong!


----------



## Funball

glowjito!!


 so incase any of you come to DL and are i need of a drink.. i think this guide will help you!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2573937


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]No I just figured you were straight because you said glowjito not glowtini.. but still a straight dude ordering a glowjito.. well to each is there own I guess.... but for $11.50 it's worth it!! oh ur coming out here in a few weeks? Wow that is cool.. electronica is still going to be going on then. Im sure that is where u got your so called glowjito.
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]And umm if anyone of you hit the wine bar at DCA, just tell them sara sent you, the cm's there ,,they kinda know me and will welcome you with open arms.. sorry no discounts with mentioning my name!
> [/FONT]




Hahaha yeah I am definitely straight. No doubt about that one. They just extended electronica through the summer so I would hope its still going on and yes that is exactly where I got it. I will definitely be getting another one. I'm still debating on whether to get a hotel for a couple days or just go stay with family. I'll probably stay with them for a couple days and then get a hotel for a few days after.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There's a fold out bar? It's on!!
> 
> 
> 
> We do miss you. So happy to talk to you at a time when I'm fully awake.



  At least one of us is fully awake!   




Funball said:


> DID SOMEONE JUST SAY FOLD OUT BAR?????
> 
> ohh man,, it's on!! like donkey kong!




Both you and TDB...       

  I hope DFD doesn't get mad that I'm talking about the infamous Folding bar.

Oh the story's i've heard....   I'm actually kinda looking forward to seeing it for myself.


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahaha yeah I am definitely straight. No doubt about that one. They just extended electronica through the summer so I would hope its still going on and yes that is exactly where I got it. I will definitely be getting another one. I'm still debating on whether to get a hotel for a couple days or just go stay with family. I'll probably stay with them for a couple days and then get a hotel for a few days after.




well ur not a true diser unless u stay across the street at the hojo! LOl  just kidding..  but that is a nice place, and you get an AP discount and or a disboard discount


----------



## Funball

FYI--I do have skype also everyone. i just don't put my id out there on the dis, who knows who would try and add me..LOL

if u want my ID to find me i can give it to you


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> well ur not a true diser unless u stay across the street at the hojo! LOl  just kidding..  but that is a nice place, and you get an AP discount and or a disboard discount



Hahha I'm a cheapskate. I stay at Motel 6. Its only like $45/night. I'll check out their prices though and if it's comparable I'll book it. I have an AP so we'll see what the discount is. Thanks for the tip on that. I didn't know about the discounts.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> isn't that what the teacher's lounge is for..??



No, no, no. The teacher's lounge is where we do the jello shots...


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Hahha I'm a cheapskate. I stay at Motel 6. Its only like $45/night. I'll check out their prices though and if it's comparable I'll book it. I have an AP so we'll see what the discount is. Thanks for the tip on that. I didn't know about the discounts.



u do that!!  LOL    



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No, no, no. The teacher's lounge is where we do the jello shots...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No, no, no. The teacher's lounge is where we do the jello shots...



where do you do the body shots


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Out of curiosity, do you mind sharing when/where?
> 
> I was never stationed on a "real" ship, but was on MPSRON1 for a tour



Sure, as long as you don't mind learning a little TDB history.  I went to the U.S. Merchant Marine Academy for undergrad and the curriculum requires us to spend a year at sea on merchant ships. I haven't sailed since graduation, but I still have my third mate's license. Anyway, the only quasi military ship I was on was a prepositioned ship chartered to Military Sealift Command.

As for the navy, I'm reserve. Merchant Marine Individual Ready Reserve Garrison (MMIRRG...i know, it just rolls off the tongue). I do two weeks a year of active duty. I've been in for ten years and I'll be discharged this year. 

Hope I didn't bore anybody.  I tried to keep it as Reader's Digest version as possible.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Funball said:


> DID SOMEONE JUST SAY FOLD OUT BAR?????
> ohh man, it's on!! like donkey kong!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> There's a fold out bar? It's on!!





Thirsty Thursdays!!!



I think this full moon has everyone going crazy!!! lol, its been an interesting day!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


>



hahahaha 



MICKEY88 said:


> where do you do the body shots



ummmm....nope. no comment


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sure, as long as you don't mind learning a little TDB history.  I went to the U.S. Merchant Marine Academy for undergrad and the curriculum requires us to spend a year at sea on merchant ships. I haven't sailed since graduation, but I still have my third mate's license. Anyway, the only quasi military ship I was on was a prepositioned ship chartered to Military Sealift Command.
> 
> As for the navy, I'm reserve. Merchant Marine Individual Ready Reserve Garrison (MMIRRG...i know, it just rolls off the tongue). I do two weeks a year of active duty. I've been in for ten years and I'll be discharged this year.
> 
> Hope I didn't bore anybody.  I tried to keep it as Reader's Digest version as possible.




 Oh man sorry.... I totally fell asleep on you there, you were saying....? LOL


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

MICKEY88 said:


> where do you do the body shots





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> ummmm....nope. no comment




HAHAHA, I think the answer is.... it depends on how drunk you are.... I could tell some stories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> No, no, no. The teacher's lounge is where we do the jello shots...





MICKEY88 said:


> where do you do the body shots



   Great minds think alike...  I was wondering the same thing.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Thirsty Thursdays!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this full moon has everyone going crazy!!! lol, its been an interesting day!!!



  In my case,  it's either the full moon,  or the fact I'm quickly approaching 23hrs awake.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm....nope. no comment



  Nope... sorry... you gotta tell now.   



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh man sorry.... I totally fell asleep on you there, you were saying....? LOL



   If I can stay awake,   so can you!  



Altoqueenkelly said:


> HAHAHA, I think the answer is.... it depends on how drunk you are.... I could tell some stories!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ok.    So tell some stories.     i'm looking forward to this.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh man sorry.... I totally fell asleep on you there, you were saying....? LOL



I thought that was you dozing off in the corner...


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I thought that was you dozing off in the corner...



Haha, Doesnt mean I cant poke in at any moment  

Kinda worried cuz my 4yr old is ALREADY passed out on the couch!!!!!!!! LOL hope she doesnt try to stay up all night later!!!! Grr and I didnt get her a bath yet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Haha, Doesnt mean I cant poke in at any moment



I am going to lurk in the bushes then.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sure, as long as you don't mind learning a little TDB history.  I went to the U.S. Merchant Marine Academy for undergrad and the curriculum requires us to spend a year at sea on merchant ships. I haven't sailed since graduation, but I still have my third mate's license. Anyway, the only quasi military ship I was on was a prepositioned ship chartered to Military Sealift Command.
> 
> As for the navy, I'm reserve. Merchant Marine Individual Ready Reserve Garrison (MMIRRG...i know, it just rolls off the tongue). I do two weeks a year of active duty. I've been in for ten years and I'll be discharged this year.
> 
> Hope I didn't bore anybody.  I tried to keep it as Reader's Digest version as possible.



Cool!  There was a girl on my ship from one of the merchant academies.  I was on the SS PFC Eugene A Obregon and MV 2nd LT John P Bobo (we switched flagships halfway through my yearlong tour), which to regular Navy people are 2 ships that are part of MPSRON1   *Much* better than a regular USS ship (my own state room, little time at sea with lots of time in ports all over Europe, etc), although I wasn't big on telling people "I'm stationed on the Bobo" (and yes, it is pronounced like the clown....).  I've been out for almost 3 years now, but did 12.5 years active duty.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Great minds think alike...  I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> Nope... sorry... you gotta tell now.



Sorry DC. I'm saving that information for a special occasion. 


DCTooTall said:


> If I can stay awake,   so can you!



Hey! It wasn't that bad. *minor sulking*


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I am going to lurk in the bushes then.



You would!! In the sorta creepy-stalker kinda way? I can just feel your eyes on me


----------



## DIS_MERI

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh man sorry.... I totally fell asleep on you there, you were saying....? LOL



LOL! I promise to keep the sea stories to a minimum


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DIS_MERI said:


> LOL! I promise to keep the sea stories to a minimum




Awww, thanks.... I mean you can always include the drunken ones


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> Cool!  There was a girl on my ship from one of the merchant academies.  I was on the SS PFC Eugene A Obregon and MV 2nd LT John P Bobo (we switched flagships halfway through my yearlong tour), which to regular Navy people are 2 ships that are part of MPSRON1   *Much* better than a regular USS ship (my own state room, little time at sea with lots of time in ports all over Europe, etc), although I wasn't big on telling people "I'm stationed on the Bobo" (and yes, it is pronounced like the clown....).  I've been out for almost 3 years now, but did 12.5 years active duty.



You're not going to believe this, but I was on the Obregon!!! When were you aboard? It would have been 1999 for me. Wow. It's a small world (after all  ).


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> You would!! In the sorta creepy-stalker kinda way? I can just feel your eyes on me



Haha you wish


----------



## DIS_MERI

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Awww, thanks.... I mean you can always include the drunken ones




You mean like having 6 or 8 hot young spanish guys carry me to the liberty launch (ie the little boat back to the ship) in Benidorm because I slipped on the cobblestones and twisted my ankle and we were afraid we wouldn't make it back to ship in time?


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You're not going to believe this, but I was on the Obregon!!! When were you aboard? It would have been 1999 for me. Wow. It's a small world (after all  ).



You've got to be lying, lol.  That's when I was there.  Feb or March to December....although we went to the Bobo in Apr, I think.


----------



## Funball




----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DIS_MERI said:


> You've got to be lying, lol.  That's when I was there.  Feb or March to December....although we went to the Bobo in Apr, I think.



Girl Scout's honor, I promise I'm telling the truth.  I was aboard from the end of December 1998 to February or March 99.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Girl Scout's honor, I promise I'm telling the truth.  I was aboard from the end of December 1998 to February or March 99.



We might have just missed each other, lol.  I was still dazed and confused for that time.  We still had an awesome Commodore while you were there, before we got Captain Dick Bump (yes, really his name, and also an accurate description of his personality).


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> We might have just missed each other, lol.  I was still dazed and confused for that time.  We still had an awesome Commodore while you were there, before we got Captain Dick Bump (yes, really his name, and also an accurate description of his personality).



Dick Bump sounds like a very horrible disease to have. IMO


----------



## DIS_MERI

Kfyr23 said:


> Dick Bump sounds like a very horrible disease to have. IMO



I still snicker about it.  I mean, his first name is Richard, and he *still* went by Dick!!!  But, that *was* about how clueless he was....


----------



## Funball

omg.. the things that is being talked about in here.....


i am going to disneyland! bye guys! have a good night everyone!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> omg.. the things that is being talked about in here.....
> 
> 
> i am going to disneyland! bye guys! have a good night everyone!!



Have a great time! Bring us back a glowing ice cube!


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Have a great time! Bring us back a glowing ice cube!




Electronica is not on during the week just fridays to sundays..soo maybe tomorrow night!


----------



## DIS_MERI

Funball said:


> omg.. the things that is being talked about in here.....
> 
> 
> i am going to disneyland! bye guys! have a good night everyone!!





Funball said:


> Electronica is not on during the week just fridays to sundays..soo maybe tomorrow night!



LOL, have fun anyway


----------



## Wasre

Funball said:


> yes sent it...
> 
> 
> 
> ok.. so does everyone agree.. that is pretty hilarious?



I guess I need to read this.

Only 6 more hours till my weekend begins.  Unfortunately not all of us can be as cool as DC and start it earlier.  But at least I'm as cool and get to have 3 day weekends as well.  In the summer I'll get to have 4 day weekends.  Might take a trip to DLR for a day or two.  It's only about 17-18 hours south of me by car.


----------



## ludari

Funball said:


> omg.. the things that is being talked about in here.....
> 
> 
> i am going to disneyland! bye guys! have a good night everyone!!



Have a great time.  I had gone for the past two weekends in a row and I was thinking about going on tomorrow, however I think I'm going to rest a little since I am feeling a little sick and should rest for my rest next week.  Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

*listens to the sounds of the crickets chirping*  shhhhhhh be vewy vewy qwiet I'm hunting wabbits!!


----------



## Wasre

bluedevilinaz said:


> *listens to the sounds of the crickets chirping*  shhhhhhh be vewy vewy qwiet I'm hunting wabbits!!




Hello....hello....hello......  Echo....echo....echo....

Oh yeah, I finally catch up on the 11 pages in a day and a half and now it gets quiet....  sheesh


----------



## nurse.darcy

Luis, Get Well soon. . .
Kenn, sorry but after several pages I got tired of reading and couldn't respond anymore.

To everyone else. . .its another work day. . .I am outta here. . .again.


----------



## DCTooTall

Wasre said:


> Hello....hello....hello......  Echo....echo....echo....
> 
> Oh yeah, I finally catch up on the 11 pages in a day and a half and now it gets quiet....  sheesh



Heh.. I just woke up a little while ago.    Amazed I slept that long,   although i guess it was to be expectd with how late i went to bed.



nurse.darcy said:


> Luis, Get Well soon. . .
> Kenn, sorry but after several pages I got tired of reading and couldn't respond anymore.
> 
> To everyone else. . .its another work day. . .I am outta here. . .again.




Have fun!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Wasre said:


> Hello....hello....hello......  Echo....echo....echo....
> 
> Oh yeah, I finally catch up on the 11 pages in a day and a half and now it gets quiet....  sheesh



The same thing happened to me yesterday afternoon. By the time i finished skimming they had written another page. 

Sorry about the echo. We could't stay awake waiting for you any longer.


----------



## tlionheart78

Morning, all! I would've done some posting last night, but it was such an awful day that if I did, I would've sounded very bitter on here.  Here's to a much better day and I hope the day's a great one for you all.  And to get things started...IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> Morning, all! I would've done some posting last night, but it was such an awful day that if I did, I would've sounded very bitter on here.  Here's to a much better day and I hope the day's a great one for you all.  And to get things started...IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!



Happy Friday to you, too.  I hope that today more than makes up for yesterday's awfulness.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Friday to you, too.  I hope that today more than makes up for yesterday's awfulness.



Well, I'm driving/doing deliveries today. So, hopefully I won't have to witness/hear any fighting amongst my co-workers today.  Come to think of it, I really do hope today is peaceful in general.


----------



## Kfyr23

I missed out on a whole day while I was at work the other day I just try to merge in otherwise I am bringing up old stuff. That might make everyones brain crash and stop as fast as we all jump around from subject to subject.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

YAY~ I am happy its friday, time for a 3day weekend!! Sometimes working at a bank has its perks! 

We are Washington DC bound this weekend! Don't miss me too much


----------



## KinziePooh

Have fun in DC Kelly!  Everyone else, enjoy your day at work


----------



## NJDiva

ok, I'm trying to play catch up...between having bronchitis and doing some some sorority work, I've only been lurking not responding....

Kelly, have a great time in DC, I'm sure you'll check in at least once over the weekend.

Darcy, the last thing I really read was you having dinner with your dad, hope you had a fun time, my bff lives in Palm Bay so I know that's a pretty area

Kyle, I'm like you, trying to read everything that happened in 24 hrs...


----------



## brody-maddison

Hello all, just wanted to say hi to all the single Dis members!

I kinda feel like I'm gate crashing though as this thread has been up and running so long.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

brody-maddison said:


> Hello all, just wanted to say hi to all the single Dis members!
> 
> I kinda feel like I'm gate crashing though as this thread has been up and running so long.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Hi! We WELCOME gate crashers! Please feel free to join the party.


----------



## brody-maddison

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi! We WELCOME gate crashers! Please feel free to join the party.



Thank you Louisa


----------



## D23Ry

brody-maddison said:


> Thank you Louisa



Welcome. I never know what is going on in here but i lurk. that sounds creepy. I "observe". 

anyways, welcome


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

brody-maddison said:


> Hello all, just wanted to say hi to all the single Dis members!
> 
> I kinda feel like I'm gate crashing though as this thread has been up and running so long.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Welcome!!!!!! Dont mind us. we are all a little crazy around here 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hi! We WELCOME gate crashers! Please feel free to join the party.




LOL, thats cuz we *ARE* the gate crashers


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

NJDiva said:


> ok, I'm trying to play catch up...between having bronchitis and doing some some sorority work, I've only been lurking not responding....



Oh no!! Sorry your not feeling well!!!! 

Lurk alert, Lurk alert 



NJDiva said:


> Kelly, have a great time in DC, I'm sure you'll check in at least once over the weekend.



Thanks!!! I may or may not, not sure I want to lug my laptop out there.



NJDiva said:


> Kyle, I'm like you, trying to read everything that happened in 24 hrs...



 Someone else is like Kyle?


----------



## DCTooTall

brody-maddison said:


> Hello all, just wanted to say hi to all the single Dis members!
> 
> I kinda feel like I'm gate crashing though as this thread has been up and running so long.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



 to the group!

  In case you can't tell,  we are a very open bunch always happy to welcome new people to the party.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Welcome!!!!!! Dont mind us. we are all a little crazy around here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, thats cuz we *ARE* the gate crashers




Speak for yourself.     I never crash into the gate.


I stumble drunkenly into it,   undo the lock,     open it,    climb back into the car....


....  and then drive thru the fence.


Gates are for wimps.


----------



## Kfyr23

brody-maddison said:


> Hello all, just wanted to say hi to all the single Dis members!
> 
> I kinda feel like I'm gate crashing though as this thread has been up and running so long.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!



Welcome. And try to keep up.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Someone else is like Kyle?



Yeah scary isnt it.

Inside joke Arrrrrrr


----------



## DCTooTall

OOOOHHHHhhh!!!


Before I forget or get sidetracked...   I wanted to make an offer if someone is interested.


As most of you are aware,   I'm due to hit the Disney area in like 2 weeks. (3/5-3/12).     I'm actually staying in a timeshare condo over at the Wyndham Bonnett Creek,   and as luck would have it,    pretty much everybody who was supposed to come down and join me has had to drop out.

So that now means I have a 2 bedroom unit,  and only 1 bedroom is being used.

Sooo.....  i know it's short notice,   but since I hate to put the space to waste,    would anybody care to join me for a week in Disney's back yard?


----------



## brody-maddison

D23Ry said:


> Welcome. I never know what is going on in here but i lurk. that sounds creepy. I "observe".
> 
> anyways, welcome



Ummm thanks creepy lurker guy, just kiddin' 



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Welcome!!!!!! Dont mind us. we are all a little crazy around here
> 
> 
> LOL, thats cuz we *ARE* the gate crashers



I like being around crazy people, I fit in then 



DCTooTall said:


> to the group!
> 
> In case you can't tell,  we are a very open bunch always happy to welcome new people to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.     I never crash into the gate.
> 
> 
> I stumble drunkenly into it,   undo the lock,     open it,    climb back into the car....
> 
> 
> ....  and then drive thru the fence.
> 
> 
> Gates are for wimps.



haha, I like your style  ... and thanks for the welcome! 



Kfyr23 said:


> Welcome. And try to keep up.



Thank you, I will try


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> I never crash into the gate.




Yep, I have video.... going to find its way to youtube eventually. I am keeping my collection secret for now 


DCTooTall said:


> I stumble drunkenly into it,   undo the lock,     open it,    climb back into the car....
> 
> 
> ....  and then drive thru the fence.
> 
> 
> Gates are for wimps.







Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah scary isnt it.
> Inside joke Arrrrrrr



LOL, yes, Pirates are scary 



DCTooTall said:


> Sooo.....  i know it's short notice,   but since I hate to put the space to waste,    would anybody care to join me for a week in Disney's back yard?



I wanna go I wanna go!! lol, can you come work for me so I can use your vacation?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> OOOOHHHHhhh!!!
> 
> 
> Before I forget or get sidetracked...   I wanted to make an offer if someone is interested.
> 
> 
> As most of you are aware,   I'm due to hit the Disney area in like 2 weeks. (3/5-3/12).     I'm actually staying in a timeshare condo over at the Wyndham Bonnett Creek,   and as luck would have it,    pretty much everybody who was supposed to come down and join me has had to drop out.
> 
> So that now means I have a 2 bedroom unit,  and only 1 bedroom is being used.
> 
> Sooo.....  i know it's short notice,   but since I hate to put the space to waste,    would anybody care to join me for a week in Disney's back yard?



LOL this should be interesting after yesterdays thread on sharing a room with a stranger, 
I specifically remember the axe murderer idea.
I might be inclined to share a room, but I'd be a little nervous about sharing with someone who just suddenly has a vacancy because other people can't make it..
I hope you dug deeper than the snow, it's melting quickly...LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I wanna go I wanna go!! lol, can you come work for me so I can use your vacation?



Nope..  sorry.   I'm gonna be lazy and enjoy my vacation.   



MICKEY88 said:


> LOL this should be interesting after yesterdays thread on sharing a room with a stranger,
> I specifically remember the axe murderer idea.
> I might be inclined to share a room, but I'd be a little nervous about sharing with someone who just suddenly has a vacancy because other people can't make it..
> I hope you dug deeper than the snow, it's melting quickly...LOL






I'm not the murdering type....

...I much prefer to make my enemies suffer.   Murder gets them off the hook too quickly.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Nope..  sorry.   I'm gonna be lazy and enjoy my vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the murdering type....
> 
> ...I much prefer to make my enemies suffer.   Murder gets them off the hook too quickly.



I've been thinking about hitting Cici's for dinner some night, but now I think I'll stay out of York..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not the murdering type....
> 
> ...I much prefer to make my enemies suffer.   Murder gets them off the hook too quickly.



you almost had me convinced, then it hit me...you prefer to make your *enemies* suffer,

but these were most likely your friends since they had planned on going to WDW with you, so would you make your *friends* suffer  ??


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> I'm not the murdering type....
> 
> ...I much prefer to make my enemies suffer.   Murder gets them off the hook too quickly.



So if someone should notice you purchasing large quantities of Ice and Duct tape we should start worrying?


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> So if someone should notice you purchasing large quantities of Ice and Duct tape we should start worrying?



I have all of that at work....we need to be more creative than that....


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> I have all of that at work....we need to be more creative than that....



Are we starting a user's guide to torture? It would be a best seller I am sure.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> Are we starting a user's guide to torture? It would be a best seller I am sure.



I'm sure there is one out there, it just needs an upgrade....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Wow. In 2 pages we changed topics like 5 times. hahaha. I love this board!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I've been thinking about hitting Cici's for dinner some night, but now I think I'll stay out of York..



  Why would anyone want to come to york?   Other than for Harley, or deep fried twinkees/oreos/anything at the fair,    there isn't much here.



MICKEY88 said:


> you almost had me convinced, then it hit me...you prefer to make your *enemies* suffer,
> 
> but these were most likely your friends since they had planned on going to WDW with you, so would you make your *friends* suffer  ??



  I don't hurt my friends.



Kfyr23 said:


> So if someone should notice you purchasing large quantities of Ice and Duct tape we should start worrying?



Seriously?




NJDiva said:


> I have all of that at work....we need to be more creative than that....



No kidding....



Kfyr23 said:


> Are we starting a user's guide to torture? It would be a best seller I am sure.




  torture?  duct tape and ice?      Sounds more like supplies that could be used for a different kind of fun evening.


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> Are we starting a user's guide to torture? It would be a best seller I am sure.



you can already buy that on Amazon


----------



## DCTooTall

bluedevilinaz said:


> Wow. In 2 pages we changed topics like 5 times. hahaha. I love this board!



It's a gift


----------



## DCTooTall

BTW,   Congrats everyone....   We are now the most active thread in this forum!




Let the celebration begin!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Why would anyone want to come to york?   Other than for Harley, or deep fried twinkees/oreos/anything at the fair,    there isn't much here.
> 
> I don't hurt my friends.
> 
> torture?  duct tape and ice?      Sounds more like supplies that could be used for a different kind of fun evening.



I got addicted to cici's in Orlando, back here it's either York or LAncaste, York is quicker..

as for not hurting friends that's what I figured, , thus the vacancy..LOL

 as for the different kind of fun evening, don't forget the hot wax....ROTFLMAO


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> torture?  duct tape and ice?      Sounds more like supplies that could be used for a different kind of fun evening.



I thought those supplies consisted of handcuffs, whip cream and blindfolds.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> BTW,   Congrats everyone....   We are now the most active thread in this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the celebration begin!



awesome, break out the drinks...


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I got addicted to cici's in Orlando, back here it's either York or LAncaste, York is quicker..
> 
> as for not hurting friends that's what I figured, , thus the vacancy..LOL
> 
> as for the different kind of fun evening, don't forget the hot wax....ROTFLMAO




I thought it was cold wax?  

Then again,  she did have a problem deciding if it was hot or cold.


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> I thought those supplies consisted of handcuffs, whip cream and blindfolds.



it all depends which room you go into at the timeshare..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> it all depends which room you go into at the timeshare..






Gee...  try and be nice and this is the thanks i get....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I thought it was cold wax?
> 
> Then again,  she did have a problem deciding if it was hot or cold.



exactly,, she probably put cold water in the tub


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> BTW,   Congrats everyone....   We are now the most active thread in this forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the celebration begin!




WOOHOO!  break out the drinks!!


----------



## MICKEY88

how appropriate we break out the drinks and everyone stops talking


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> how appropriate we break out the drinks and everyone stops talking



Right? hahaha


----------



## MICKEY88

_or maybe DCTooTall is eliminating people...one by one_...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

dun dun duhhhhhn


----------



## Funball

ta-da!! look who is here!!

ME!!!!!! and for like 2 min. cause i got one more minute then i am off work and on to DL!!


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> how appropriate we break out the drinks and everyone stops talking



    Trying to watch the new BBC Sherlock Holmes series....   it's not bad.



MICKEY88 said:


> _or maybe DCTooTall is eliminating people...one by one_...



Oh come on!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I got addicted to cici's in Orlando, back here it's either York or LAncaste, York is quicker..
> 
> as for not hurting friends that's what I figured, , thus the vacancy..LOL
> 
> as for the different kind of fun evening, don't forget the hot wax....ROTFLMAO



Whoa. I was in until you brought up hot wax. I draw the line at third degree burns.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa. I was in until you brought up hot wax. I draw the line at third degree burns.



hot wax dripped from a candle doesn't burn


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I thought those supplies consisted of handcuffs, whip cream and blindfolds.



I don't know....surely you could be more creative than that...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know....surely you could be more creative than that...



more like whipped  cream, strawberries and honey


----------



## Funball

ok have fun guys!! i am going!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> hot wax dripped from a candle doesn't burn



I think I'm still freaked out from that story. No hot wax for me...at least for a while.


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think I'm still freaked out from that story. No hot wax for me...at least for a while.



well, she was just crazy, and that's a different type of wax,

you seem more like the honey type anyways


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I thought it was cold wax?
> 
> Then again,  she did have a problem deciding if it was hot or cold.



Cold wax??? That sounds worse than hot wax. I'm shivering just thinking about it.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> it all depends which room you go into at the timeshare..


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Whoa. I was in until you brought up hot wax. I draw the line at third degree burns.



   it takes a lot more than wax to create 3rd degree burns



MICKEY88 said:


> hot wax dripped from a candle doesn't burn



exactly!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I think I'm still freaked out from that story. No hot wax for me...at least for a while.



  Hmmm....    Have you ever done a candlelight vigil?   And ever had the wax drip onto your hands?           Seriously,    it's not hot.   more like a cool warmness.


----------



## KinziePooh

There's way too much going on here today to comment on 

Hot (or maybe cold) wax, duct tape, handcuffs, whipped cream....no wonder you all started drinking 

DC, if it weren't for my skaters competing on that Saturday, I would totally have taken you up on that offer for a night or two.  I'd love to arrive a few days early but unfortunately I can't...which is probably a good thing for you since I could be the axe murderer


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> well, she was just crazy, and that's a different type of wax,
> 
> you seem more like the honey type anyways



Actually, I LOVE honey... and am willing to enjoy it in all sorts of ways...


----------



## MICKEY88

as for the hot wax, if it actually burned they wouldn't be able to make wax castings of couples hands at carnivals and such


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, I LOVE honey... and am willing to enjoy it in all sorts of ways...



I somehow knew that 

and I'm quite certain you would enjoy it. my way


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> it takes a lot more than wax to create 3rd degree burns
> 
> 
> 
> exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....    Have you ever done a candlelight vigil?   And ever had the wax drip onto your hands?           Seriously,    it's not hot.   more like a cool warmness.



Ok. I surrender to your superior knowledge. I guess I'm in for the hot wax, too.


----------



## MICKEY88

KinziePooh said:


> ...which is probably a good thing for you since I could be the axe murderer



whoaahhhh  dueling axes... hmm sounds like a guitar competition..LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Actually, I LOVE honey... and am willing to enjoy it in all sorts of ways...





I think you just got someone's attention.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Ok. I surrender to your superior knowledge. I guess I'm in for the hot wax, too.



Wow...  that was easy.   



MICKEY88 said:


> whoaahhhh  dueling axes... hmm sounds like a guitar competition..LOL



 I'm not sure if it's one I'd want to go too...  I did hear "axe MURDERER".    If there's one thing I can't really stand,   it's someone ruining a good guitar solo.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> duct tape and ice?      Sounds more like supplies that could be used for a different kind of fun evening.








Me thinks I should stay out of this conversation.... LOL... you guys dont know me well enough....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I think you just got someone's attention.


I can't decide whether to be creeped out by this comment. Winnie the Pooh? Leave him out of this or I'll never be able to watch the show again.



DCTooTall said:


> Wow...  that was easy.



What can I say? I'm easy to convince when it sounds like something that could be...fun.



DCTooTall said:


> I'm not sure if it's one I'd want to go too...  I did hear "axe MURDERER".    If there's one thing I can't really stand,   it's someone ruining a good guitar solo.



Haha. I agree. Think I'll skip this one.

Seriously, I would totally take you up on the bedroom offer, too. (ooh, that sounds not like what I mean)  Unfortunately, I have school, but I've been mentally plotting ways to get out of it.  Surely the kids could teach themselves for a few days...


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> I think you just got someone's attention.




Seriously I just LOL'd really loud in the middle of the bank, everyone thinks im insane, but that was FUNNY...


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I can't decide whether to be creeped out by this comment. Winnie the Pooh? Leave him out of this or I'll never be able to watch the show again.



 I am dieing laughing at the ways this comment could be taken!!!!




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Seriously, I would totally take you up on the bedroom offer, too....




What - you are cheating on me already~ tsk tsk tsk


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Me thinks I should stay out of this conversation.... LOL... you guys dont know me well enough....



  So you are saying you want to get to know us better?    that can be arranged.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I can't decide whether to be creeped out by this comment. Winnie the Pooh? Leave him out of this or I'll never be able to watch the show again.





Um...  Well,   I had to make sure I brought this conversation back to a Disney topic somehow!    




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> What can I say? I'm easy to convince when it sounds like something that could be...fun.



   Oh,   I'm sure we can figure out a bunch of...fun...things that can be done.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Haha. I agree. Think I'll skip this one.
> 
> Seriously, I would totally take you up on the bedroom offer, too. (ooh, that sounds not like what I mean)  Unfortunately, I have school, but I've been mentally plotting ways to get out of it.  Surely the kids could teach themselves for a few days...



   Think it's too early to call in sick for the week?  

maybe you can say you got snowed in?     



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Seriously I just LOL'd really loud in the middle of the bank, everyone thinks im insane, but that was FUNNY...



  It's a gift.        


You know you ladies miss me during the day.   



Altoqueenkelly said:


> What - you are cheating on me already~ tsk tsk tsk



Ladies, Ladies, Ladies!!   I'm sure there is plenty of room at the timeshare for both of you!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Unfortunately, I have school, but I've been mentally plotting ways to get out of it.  Surely the kids could teach themselves for a few days...



give the kids the jello shots


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Ladies, Ladies, Ladies!!   I'm sure there is plenty of room at the timeshare for both of you!




Haha, I wasnt including you, she's cheating on me


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

MICKEY88 said:


> give the kids the jello shots





yummmm I want one!!!!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

Altoqueenkelly said:


> yummmm I want one!!!!!!!



kid, or jello shot


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

[RIGHT said:
			
		

> Altoqueenkelly[/RIGHT];40002838] I am dieing laughing at the ways this comment could be taken!!!!



I know!!! 



			
				[RIGHT said:
			
		

> Altoqueenkelly[/RIGHT];40002838]
> 
> What - you are cheating on me already~ tsk tsk tsk



I thought we agreed we weren't exclusive...oops...


----------



## MICKEY88

Hmmm I'm thinking maybe my next trip to Orlando I might have to offer to share my room..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Haha, I wasnt including you, she's cheating on me



Typical man response...no surprise over here...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> give the kids the jello shots



 well, I suppose that would keep them occupied for a few days while I hit WDW with DC...


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> well, I suppose that would keep them occupied for a few days while I hit WDW with DC...



not only that. but odds are you eill noot have the need to rush back to work..


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

MICKEY88 said:


> kid, or jello shot



ummm no more babies for awhile!!!! So more jello shots please 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I thought we agreed we weren't exclusive...oops...



   aaaah man! lol.




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Typical man response...no surprise over here...



Yah really.... like we werent expecting that answer already!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> not only that. but adds are you eill noot have the need to rush back to work..



Probably not. On he other hand, you don't know my kids. For some it would be hard to tell the difference...

I'm just kidding. My kids are awesome.


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Haha, I wasnt including you, she's cheating on me



  Who said I was including me?   I just said there was plenty of room.   The 2nd bedroom has 2 beds.

Gee....   I'm loving how you AUTOMATICALLY assume I'm having some sort of perverted meaning behind my comment.    





MICKEY88 said:


> Hmmm I'm thinking maybe my next trip to Orlando I might have to offer to share my room..



  I know,  right?   At the very least,   it sure seems to generate a lot of conversation.   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> well, I suppose that would keep them occupied for a few days while I hit WDW with DC...




  So I should mark you down as coming down?


----------



## MICKEY88

Altoqueenkelly said:


> ummm no more babies for awhile!!!! So more jello shots please
> 
> 
> 
> aaaah man! lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah really.... like we werent expecting that answer already!



too many jello shots can cause babies


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I know,  right?   At the very least,   it sure seems to generate a lot of conversation.


the thing is, my room is just that one room one bed..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> the thing is, my room is just that one room one bed..



lol...   My timeshare is 2 bedrooms...   king bed and jacuzzi in the master bedroom,   2 queens in the 2nd bedroom...  plus a pull out couch in the living room.


think it's a little larger....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> lol...   My timeshare is 2 bedrooms...   king bed and jacuzzi in the master bedroom,   2 queens in the 2nd bedroom...  plus a pull out couch in the living room.
> 
> 
> think it's a little larger....



my room is free  , free meals, free wifi, even came with  free ticket to mickeys xmas party this past december

actually I was only thinking sleeping space, there is a living room, dining room, kitchen laundry room ,office.. course

and available 365 days a year..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> lol...   My timeshare is 2 bedrooms...   king bed and jacuzzi in the master bedroom,   2 queens in the 2nd bedroom...  plus a pull out couch in the living room.
> 
> 
> think it's a little larger....



Sure, but only if I get the room with the jacuzzi.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> my room is free  , free meals, free wifi, even came with  free ticket to mickeys xmas party this past december



  Technically this trip the room is free.   I'm using points I got when I bought into the place.  (I was kinda stupid...  paid retail instead of resale)

And I'm probably gonna use some of the points to get me Disney tickets.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sure, but only if I get the room with the jacuzzi.




  You are welcome to use it....   but the king bed is mine!  

There are also several nice hottubs at the resort,   plus a very nice pool bar.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmmm I'm thinking maybe my next trip to Orlando I might have to offer to share my room..



I think you should probably get permission from the owners first. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am amazed by how much conversation was generated by DC posting about a free room and STILL no takers.  Heck, if I didn't already live here I would have taken the room (of course, this is assuming I could rearrange my work schedule and get a flight. . .etc, etc, etc. . .). Of course, I am crazy like that anyway. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I think you should probably get permission from the owners first. . .lol.



I already have permission, it is MY room..


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I am amazed by how much conversation was generated by DC posting about a free room and STILL no takers.  Heck, if I didn't already live here I would have taken the room (of course, this is assuming I could rearrange my work schedule and get a flight. . .etc, etc, etc. . .). Of course, I am crazy like that anyway. . .lol.



the best part of that conversation was the whole axe murderer subplot, and the story behind the vacancy..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> You are welcome to use it....   but the king bed is mine!
> 
> There are also several nice hottubs at the resort,   plus a very nice pool bar.



Oh really?? Somehow I think I could convince you to share that king size bed...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> the best part of that conversation was the whole axe murderer subplot, and the story behind the vacancy..



I know, I loved that part. . .It took me a bit to read the thread and catch up, but ya know, I think this SSC thread is really out of control.  I mean really people. . .how do you all find the time?  I go to work, then have to take half the night to catch up. LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am amazed by how much conversation was generated by DC posting about a free room and STILL no takers.  Heck, if I didn't already live here I would have taken the room (of course, this is assuming I could rearrange my work schedule and get a flight. . .etc, etc, etc. . .). Of course, I am crazy like that anyway. . .lol.



  Hmmm....   Maybe I should point out that whoever takes the offer,  also gets to join you for your Birthday celebration?   



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh really?? Somehow I think I could convince you to share that king size bed...



      I am not one to presume...


....  But I'm also not one to turn down a pretty face.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I know, I loved that part. . .It took me a bit to read the thread and catch up, but ya know, I think this SSC thread is really out of control.  I mean really people. . .how do you all find the time?  I go to work, then have to take half the night to catch up. LOL




3 day weekend....

and then I work overnights,  so at least for me I can usually catch up while at work and the thread is "paused" since the rest of you are sleeping.


----------



## NJDiva

OMG I go away for 4 hrs to actually do some work and I walk into hot wax and honey!!  Sounds like a party is startin' up for the weekend....weren't we talking about rum and vodka earlier in the thread?? all we need is a disco ball and a DJ and we're good to go!


----------



## MICKEY88

sleep, what is sleep...

is that why I am always tired..??


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> I know, I loved that part. . .It took me a bit to read the thread and catch up, but ya know, I think this SSC thread is really out of control.  I mean really people. . .how do you all find the time?  I go to work, then have to take half the night to catch up. LOL



We are out of control. But we revel in the craziness!  



DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   Maybe I should point out that whoever takes the offer,  also gets to join you for your Birthday celebration?



Stop offering incentive!! 



DCTooTall said:


> I am not one to presume...
> 
> 
> ....  But I'm also not one to turn down a pretty face.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

nurse.darcy said:


> I know, I loved that part. . .It took me a bit to read the thread and catch up, but ya know, I think this SSC thread is really out of control.  I mean really people. . .how do you all find the time?  I go to work, then have to take half the night to catch up. LOL





I'm unemployed so all I do is sit at home all day looking at the forums and in between replies I look for jobs. haha


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> OMG I go away for 4 hrs to actually do some work and I walk into hot wax and honey!!  Sounds like a party is startin' up for the weekend....weren't we talking about rum and vodka earlier in the thread?? all we need is a disco ball and a DJ and we're good to go!



 It's the Celebration party since we hit the #1 most active thread in the Adults and Solo board.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> We are out of control. But we revel in the craziness!
> 
> 
> 
> Stop offering incentive!!



What's wrong with offering incentives?       Just cause you know you want to come.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> It's the Celebration party since we hit the #1 most active thread in the Adults and Solo board.
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with offering incentives?       Just cause you know you want to come.



Heck yeah i want to come! 

OMG...now my mind's in the gutter...


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> It's the Celebration party since we hit the #1 most active thread in the Adults and Solo board.
> 
> that is soooooooo cool! everyone wants to and should hang out with us!
> 
> What's wrong with offering incentives?       Just cause you know you want to come.



Incentives are great, I often offer baked goods to sway people to join me...and FYI, hot tubs are great motivators!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Heck yeah i want to come!
> 
> OMG...now my mind's in the gutter...





So,   does that mean i should expect your company in Florida?  




NJDiva said:


> Incentives are great, I often offer baked goods to sway people to join me...and FYI, hot tubs are great motivators!!




I don't offer baked goods because my goal is to entice people,   not scare them off or make them sick.

Yup...  I'm a typical guy in that regard...   my cooking skills leave something to be desired.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know....surely you could be more creative than that...



I didnt want to scare anyone but yes I can be VERY VERY creative.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Me thinks I should stay out of this conversation.... LOL... you guys dont know me well enough....



Don't be scare.


----------



## Kfyr23

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmmm I'm thinking maybe my next trip to Orlando I might have to offer to share my room..



I live down here I am thinking about doing a free time share. LOL


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Heck yeah i want to come!
> 
> OMG...now my mind's in the gutter...


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> Incentives are great, I often offer baked goods to sway people to join me...and FYI, hot tubs are great motivators!!



Motivators for what ? HMMMMMM lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm....   Maybe I should point out that whoever takes the offer,  also gets to join you for your Birthday celebration?



Well, ya know, if you think it would help. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> So,   does that mean i should expect your company in Florida?



I'm only going to WDW in March in my dreams *sigh*...but if you decide to go again in October I'm in.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


>


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>



Its always the quiet ones. And the teachers.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm only going to WDW in March in my dreams *sigh*...but if you decide to go again in October I'm in.



I'm currently debating between October and November.   I really want to check out Halloween Horror Nights at Universal...  but I also liked the Festival of the Masters.

Maybe I'll make trips for both.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'm currently debating between October and November.   I really want to check out Halloween Horror Nights at Universal...  but I also liked the Festival of the Masters.
> 
> Maybe I'll make trips for both.



I would have trouble deciding, too.  They're both awesome events as far as I can tell. I want to go to EPCOT F&W festival and that runs til the middle of November. (Why are there no smilies of someone stuffing her face???)


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Sure, but only if I get the room with the jacuzzi.



Nope, that ones MINE.... but you are always welcome to share  I like to snuggle!



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Oh really?? Somehow I think I could convince you to share that king size bed...



  
I think you should have a pillow fight.... I'll take the video 




Kfyr23 said:


> I live down here I am thinking about doing a free time share. LOL




hahahahaha........ no comment


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I would have trouble deciding, too.  They're both awesome events as far as I can tell. I want to go to EPCOT F&W festival and that runs til the middle of November. (Why are there no smilies of someone stuffing her face???)



  I'll probably work on figuring things out for my next trip shortly after I get back from this one...



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Nope, that ones MINE.... but you are always welcome to share  I like to snuggle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should have a pillow fight.... I'll take the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha........ no comment




All I gotta say is that this is getting interesting...


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I think you should have a pillow fight.... I'll take the video



I think the two ladies shall Pillow Fight then I am sure there would be lots of takers for extra room .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Nope, that ones MINE.... but you are always welcome to share  I like to snuggle!





I like to snuggle, too, so I guess we can share...  Hey, maybe we could mud wrestle for what side we sleep on!  I figure as long as we're fulfilling male fantasies...


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like to snuggle, too, so I guess we can share...  Hey, maybe we could mud wrestle for what side we sleep on!  I figure as long as we're fulfilling male fantasies...



If you mud wrestle then you will need long hot showers.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

did I hear mud wrestling?!


----------



## MICKEY88

jello wrestling is better


----------



## DCTooTall

I'm just starting to wonder why I didn't offer the extra room earlier.      If I knew the offer would've created conversation this interesting I would've done it long ago.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> Motivators for what ? HMMMMMM lol



whatever is on the table....dinner, trip to the park, mowing the lawn, light house work, a night of fun.....and chocolate!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> jello wrestling is better



Hot oil wrestling! hahahaha



DCTooTall said:


> I'm just starting to wonder why I didn't offer the extra room earlier.      If I knew the offer would've created conversation this interesting I would've done it long ago.



Right?! Who knew offering up a room would turn into this?! Not that I'm complaining!


----------



## brody-maddison

LMAO, I have just been catching up with this thread. You guys are so funny  

I wasn't expecting this kinda chat on a Disney site


----------



## DCTooTall

brody-maddison said:


> LMAO, I have just been catching up with this thread. You guys are so funny
> 
> I wasn't expecting this kinda chat on a Disney site



   You should've seen the thread a few months ago about the dungeon underneath Cinderella's castle.      This is nothing!


----------



## tlionheart78

Okay, I get swamped at work, had to take care of my dogs after, ate dinner, went to go hang with some friends for a graduation party, come home, go to sleep, saved the carpet twice from a sick dog (best alarm clock EVAR), and in that time you all did EIGHT pages worth of a conversation.  Who knows what I may miss out come Sunday afternoon after my dad finishes up with his formal discussion with my sisters and me.

Ah, well, another nice day awaits.  I'll catch up here.........eventually.


----------



## brody-maddison

DCTooTall said:


> You should've seen the thread a few months ago about the dungeon underneath Cinderella's castle.      This is nothing!



Dare I even ask?


----------



## DCTooTall

brody-maddison said:


> Dare I even ask?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=254874


needless to say,   the thread didn't last too long before it got locked,    but it did get interesting.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=254874
> 
> 
> needless to say,   the thread didn't last too long before it got locked,    but it did get interesting.



I tried to click on your link and got a error message saying I couldn't access the page...


----------



## Funball

i got the same thing too!!


----------



## DCTooTall

ack..  my bad.     last number got cut off in the copy/paste

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2548748


that one should work.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> ack..  my bad.     last number got cut off in the copy/paste
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2548748
> 
> 
> that one should work.



Wow. That takes the meaning of the ADULT and singles board to a whole new level... 

Yay!!! Your 1000th post!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarylandPirate

DCTooTall said:


> ack..  my bad.     last number got cut off in the copy/paste
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2548748
> 
> 
> that one should work.





my apologies......I had something to do with that thread getting out of hand.


----------



## knewton64

nurse.darcy said:


> David, I am soooo tired I can't even see straight.  I have been on call since 5 pm Friday and will be on call till 7 a.m. Tuesday.  I worked 10 hours yesterday and 14 hours today. The weekends are supposed to be call only.  This has been crazy.  I am hungry and don't even have the energy to go to my refrigerator and get me a string cheese. . .lol. I am sitting here in my easy chair talking with you all. . .lol.




.......I will fax you a margarita.


or two.





T.T.F.N.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

This is one for all you geeks out there. hahaha 

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100000089?v=8744652&l=100022574


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow. That takes the meaning of the ADULT and singles board to a whole new level...
> 
> Yay!!! Your 1000th post!!!!!!!!!



   It was a fun conversation while it lasted.



MarylandPirate said:


> my apologies......I had something to do with that thread getting out of hand.



   I wasn't completely innocent either.



bluedevilinaz said:


> This is one for all you geeks out there. hahaha
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/network/100000089?v=8744652&l=100022574





Oh now that was cool!        Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

DCTooTall said:


> Oh now that was cool!        Thanks for posting the link.



I thought so too! Oh the things you find outta boredom! haha Here's another one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1asNB0te0o&feature=related


----------



## MarylandPirate

DCTooTall said:


> I wasn't completely innocent either.




lol, no you certainly were not!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MarylandPirate said:


> my apologies......I had something to do with that thread getting out of hand.



I am sure it was a struggle. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

knewton64 said:


> .......I will fax you a margarita.
> 
> 
> or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.



Thank you. . .I am well rested today but ya know. . .I never pass up free booze. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Off the subject, but I made myself the most yummy dinner tonight. . .sauteed chicken breast cooked in Rotel lime and cilantro tomatoes. . .served over rice.  YUM.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Off the subject, but I made myself the most yummy dinner tonight. . .sauteed chicken breast cooked in Rotel lime and cilantro tomatoes. . .served over rice.  YUM.



gee thanks for sharing, now I'm gona have to make something good for dinner, was just going to have a simple sandwhich


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> gee thanks for sharing, now I'm gona have to make something good for dinner, was just going to have a simple sandwhich



So was I, however, I had already defrosted the chicken and needed to cook it. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Off the subject, but I made myself the most yummy dinner tonight. . .sauteed chicken breast cooked in Rotel lime and cilantro tomatoes. . .served over rice.  YUM.



me too! just finished my chicken and rice and now I'm looking to have a mudslide for an after dinner drink..anyone wanna join me?


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> me too! just finished my chicken and rice and now I'm looking to have a mudslide for an after dinner drink..anyone wanna join me?



Mudslide is a little too rich for me. . .Not sure what I am in the mood for. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

hmm looks like a simple meal of chicken and noodles,, then Calico JAck and I shall relax and watch some TV


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm looks like a simple meal of chicken and noodles,, then Calico JAck and I shall relax and watch some TV



I guess its chicken day. . .since we all seem to be eating chicken. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I guess its chicken day. . .since we all seem to be eating chicken. . .lol.



I suppose, it was going to be a liquid chicken sandwich, until you upped the standards


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Mudslide is a little too rich for me. . .Not sure what I am in the mood for. . .lol.




glass of good wine or a port would work....


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I suppose, it was going to be a liquid chicken sandwich, until you upped the standards



I apologize Captain, next time I'll keep my delicious yummyness to myself. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> glass of good wine or a port would work....



That is more my style. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> me too! just finished my chicken and rice and now I'm looking to have a mudslide for an after dinner drink..anyone wanna join me?



I will!  I already warmed up with a yummy peach margarita.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I apologize Captain, next time I'll keep my delicious yummyness to myself. . .



that sounds more like dessert


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that sounds more like dessert



As you know, I am not big on desserts, so good food has to take the place. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> As you know, I am not big on desserts, so good food has to take the place. . .



look up next time, that one went right over your head


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> look up next time, that one went right over your head



ROFLMAO. . .as always, conversation on this thread winds up spiraling downward. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> As you know, I am not big on desserts, so good food has to take the place. . .



I LOVE DESSERTS!!!!!!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .as always, conversation on this thread winds up spiraling downward. . .lol.




tis a good thing, makes this Pyrate feel right at home     *aRRRgh*


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> tis a good thing, makes this Pyrate feel right at home     aRRRgh



ROFLMAO. . .

Okay folks, I am out. . .gotta watch me some TV, clean up dinner dishes and well, whatever comes to mind to do before sleep. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> Okay folks, I am out. . .gotta watch me some TV, clean up dinner dishes and well, whatever comes to mind to do before sleep. . .



some delicious yummyness, might help you sleep better


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like to snuggle, too, so I guess we can share...  Hey, maybe we could mud wrestle for what side we sleep on!  I figure as long as we're fulfilling male fantasies...



hahaha... yes, most certainly.... mud wrestling! cool, I'm in 



Kfyr23 said:


> If you mud wrestle then you will need long hot showers.



Haha, yep, and no you cannot join us!!!



DCTooTall said:


> I wasn't completely innocent either



ALWAYS claim innocence until proven guilty! 


Chilling in the DC hotel, was super super super windy today!!! We had a lot of fun tho, hit a few museums, tomorrow we tackle the national zoo!


----------



## NJDiva

Altoqueenkelly said:


> hahaha... yes, most certainly.... mud wrestling! cool, I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yep, and no you cannot join us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ALWAYS claim innocence until proven guilty!
> 
> 
> Chilling in the DC hotel, was super super super windy today!!! We had a lot of fun tho, hit a few museums, tomorrow we tackle the national zoo!



see I knew you couldn't stay away....glad you're having fun...it's windy here too!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Haha, yep, and no you cannot join us!!!



Why would you ever expect me to ask that?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> some delicious yummyness, might help you sleep better



That is possible, but ya know. . .


----------



## Funball

what up everyone!!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Funball said:


> what up everyone!!!!



It's slow on here today. I am sitting at home bored watching tv. LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> what up everyone!!!!



The weather is mid 70's and gorgeous today. I've been outside soaking it up. And now I'm contemplating taking a nap...


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> what up everyone!!!!



Haven't we been through this before??? (http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39242586&postcount=954) J/K

Well, nice 60 degree weather here, been dreading the weekend over a conversation my dad wanted to have with all three of his kids (my sisters and me).  Turned out it was way better than expected as I got a rather big help in reducing my debt!!!!   All I will say though is thank you to my grandmother.  I never thought she would've heard me 

Gonna take it easy for the rest of the day, though.  Early supper, a little gaming maybe, some Disney fun, who knows.  Right now I'm just so happy and so loved nothing else matters for the day.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> It's slow on here today. I am sitting at home bored watching tv. LOL



I'm multi-tasking today, put the roast in the crock pot, sorting laundry and doing the dishes....just found out I'm headed to Canada for work next week so I have a lot to get done before I leave. now that I can FINALLY walk without the cast on my foot I can actually get stuff done...


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> what up everyone!!!!



Watching me some NASCAR! WOO!!!! hahaha. How was DL?


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> I'm multi-tasking today, put the roast in the crock pot, sorting laundry and doing the dishes....just found out I'm headed to Canada for work next week so I have a lot to get done before I leave. now that I can FINALLY walk without the cast on my foot I can actually get stuff done...



I probably should do Dishes and Laundry and decide whats for dinner but sitting on my butt is more fun right now.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> what up everyone!!!!



Lets see, church this morning, just got home from the gym and have a leadership meeting in an hour and a half. . .just your typical normal quiet Sunday when I am not working.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The weather is mid 70's and gorgeous today. I've been outside soaking it up. And now I'm contemplating taking a nap...



I just woke up from a nap is it too soon for another one?


----------



## DCTooTall

MarylandPirate said:


> lol, no you certainly were not!








Altoqueenkelly said:


> ALWAYS claim innocence until proven guilty!
> 
> 
> Chilling in the DC hotel, was super super super windy today!!! We had a lot of fun tho, hit a few museums, tomorrow we tackle the national zoo!



The Wind has been nuts the past 2 days.   

And now that the ban hammer statue of limitations has expired some my input within that thread,   I can freely proclaim my guilt without having to worry about prosecution.





Kfyr23 said:


> It's slow on here today. I am sitting at home bored watching tv. LOL




I'm still recovering from last night.    I didn't think I drank that much,    but appearently my lack of recent drinking must have lowered my tolerance cause I felt it like you wouldn't believe this morning.   ugh...


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I just woke up from a nap is it too soon for another one?



ummmm.....nope!


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> I'm still recovering from last night.    I didn't think I drank that much,    but appearently my lack of recent drinking must have lowered my tolerance cause I felt it like you wouldn't believe this morning.   ugh...



are you a light weight??? so what did you do last night that had you drinkin' so much?


----------



## MarylandPirate

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The weather is mid 70's and gorgeous today. I've been outside soaking it up. And now I'm contemplating taking a nap...




oh sure.....rub it in!


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Watching me some NASCAR! WOO!!!! hahaha. How was DL?


 
hmm nascar fan   alright!  cool beans! 

hmm soo DL was fab! and WET!!! it rained and hailed.. so fun 



nurse.darcy said:


> Lets see, church this morning, just got home from the gym and have a leadership meeting in an hour and a half. . .just your typical normal quiet Sunday when I am not working.


 

nice..



Kfyr23 said:


> It's slow on here today. I am sitting at home bored watching tv. LOL


 

yeah i was going to work on some more t-shirts and stuff today ..but watching "antoment" sounded more fun! so that is what i am doing...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I just woke up from a nap is it too soon for another one?



Nope. Nothing wrong with spending the day in bed.  I feel a lot more well rested after my cat nap. 



MarylandPirate said:


> oh sure.....rub it in!



Sorry, but you better get used to it. March and April around here are usually beautiful.  You can get me back this summer when I'm wilting in the sweltering Texas heat. 



*Kelly* and *Kyle*, have you seen this mickeybar graphic? Made me think of you guys.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MarylandPirate said:


> oh sure.....rub it in!



Well, I was going to say it was 81 and sunny today, but thought I would be nice.  And since I didn't go to any parks today, what was the point of rubbing it in. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I was going to say it was 81 and sunny today, but thought I would be nice.  And since I didn't go to any parks today, what was the point of rubbing it in. . .



Yes, it was kind of you not to bring up your lovely weather...


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yes, it was kind of you not to bring up your lovely weather...



I love being kind to people. . .its my motto. . .


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I was going to say it was 81 and sunny today, but thought I would be nice.  And since I didn't go to any parks today, what was the point of rubbing it in. . .



I hope it's that nice next Sunday when I'm running the 1/2 marathon at Epcot.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I hope it's that nice next Sunday when I'm running the 1/2 marathon at Epcot.



Ah, you are coming to town next weekend? I missed that somehow. . .lol.  I think you will be good with the weather.


----------



## Funball

ok watched we were soldiers at 3pm , its now 6pm...it just ended.. wow


----------



## D23Ry

Ughhhh I need a dw vacation now. Monday tomorrow. Really?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Why would you ever expect me to ask that?



 Cuz I know that you would 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The weather is mid 70's and gorgeous today. I've been outside soaking it up. And now I'm contemplating taking a nap...



Lucky!!! DC was cold, colder than home in Richmond, I was like W T F is with this 50mph winds!!! LOL



bluedevilinaz said:


> Watching me some NASCAR!



   Blaaaaaaah




Kfyr23 said:


> I probably should do Dishes and Laundry and decide whats for dinner but sitting on my butt is more fun right now.



Yes, Yes you should. Stop being so lazy Kyle.... do some work 



D23Ry said:


> Ughhhh I need a dw vacation now. Monday tomorrow. Really?



Yep, I am still on "vacation" hehehehe bankers perks = random days off that no one else cares about, SCORE!!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Sooo, some fun updates from Washington DC, yes the capitol of America! LOL


We visited the National Museum of American History and the FIRST thing I saw was:







So, granted.... we were totally stoked about this and just had to take a few more pictures! My poor DD was wanting to know why she couldn't ride dumbo 










(Had to share with you guys, the only people who really understand  )


----------



## D23Ry

Perks to being a banker.


----------



## D23Ry

Dang. Thats pretty cool. First thing you saw, nice. Cute pics too. Where are the ones of you? 



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sooo, some fun updates from Washington DC, yes the capitol of America! LOL
> 
> 
> We visited the National Museum of American History and the FIRST thing I saw was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, granted.... we were totally stoked about this and just had to take a few more pictures! My poor DD was wanting to know why she couldn't ride dumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Had to share with you guys, the only people who really understand  )


----------



## NJDiva

ok that is really cool!!! and your daughter is super cute!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

D23Ry said:


> Dang. Thats pretty cool. First thing you saw, nice. Cute pics too. Where are the ones of you?



I thought so too!!!! Thats me in the purple hat  OK, JK, I am behind the camera, thats where I usually stay, I belong there 



NJDiva said:


> ok that is really cool!!! and your daughter is super cute!



Awww Thankyou!!!!


----------



## D23Ry

You belong in front, but ok


----------



## KinziePooh

bluedevilinaz said:


> Watching me some NASCAR! WOO!!!! hahaha. How was DL?



I'm jealous (I might be the only one on here who is, lol).  I had to go to a meeting and missed most of the race.


Kelly, your daughter is adorable!  I hope she wasn't too upset about not being able to ride Dumbo.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Nope. Nothing wrong with spending the day in bed.  I feel a lot more well rested after my cat nap.
> *Kelly* and *Kyle*, have you seen this mickeybar graphic? Made me think of you guys.



Yeah but being in bed all day alone sucks. 
And thanks for the Ice Cream Mickey Head. Yum Yum


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I thought so too!!!! Thats me in the purple hat  OK, JK, I am behind the camera, thats where I usually stay, I belong there :rotfl



Thats called being a single parent I have all the same pics.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah but being in bed all day alone sucks.
> And thanks for the Ice Cream Mickey Head. Yum Yum



that sounds so sad....and thanks for reminding me of that fact!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> that sounds so sad....and thanks for reminding me of that fact!



That does sound sad.  I'm kind of bummed now.  Can someone please say something funny?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Since no one has stepped forward to say anything entertaining yet, let me share with you some humor from a seven year old.

Where does a polar bear go on vacation? Brrrr-muda. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Since no one has stepped forward to say anything entertaining yet, let me share with you some humor from a seven year old.
> 
> Where does a polar bear go on vacation? Brrrr-muda.
> 
> You're welcome.



OK if we are telling jokes heres one. 

Two bears are eating a clown when one looks over at the other and says hey you taste something funny. 

Corny but came from a kids movies.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> hmm nascar fan   alright!  cool beans!
> 
> hmm soo DL was fab! and WET!!! it rained and hailed.. so fun



Haha yeah. I only watch the Daytona 500 and the races for the nextel cup at the end of the season. 

Thats good!  Haha  oh yeah sounds like a blast! XD 



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Blaaaaaaah



Haha whats wrong with NASCAR?


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> are you a light weight??? so what did you do last night that had you drinkin' so much?



 A friend had a housewarming/birthday party.       and I would not call myself a lightweight.    I've been known to drink massive amounts of liquor and still be pretty sober.    I've also been given a field sobriety test and breathalizer before after a night at the bar (and tons of drinks),  and passed both.

 i'm thinking it was likely the way I mixed my liquors that did me in today.    3 hard ciders,   3 STRONG Soco-100/cokes,  a Soco-100 shot,  and a couple of Jello shooters.....  all on a relatively empty stomach.    I was fine until I started to wake up,   and then the headache hit full force.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That does sound sad.  I'm kind of bummed now.  Can someone please say something funny?




"Something Funny"


Feel better?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> A friend had a housewarming/birthday party.       and I would not call myself a lightweight.    I've been known to drink massive amounts of liquor and still be pretty sober.    I've also been given a field sobriety test and breathalizer before after a night at the bar (and tons of drinks),  and passed both.
> 
> i'm thinking it was likely the way I mixed my liquors that did me in today.    3 hard ciders,   3 STRONG Soco-100/cokes,  a Soco-100 shot,  and a couple of Jello shooters.....  all on a relatively empty stomach.    I was fine until I started to wake up,   and then the headache hit full force.



Just remember: Beer before liquor, never sicker. Liquor before beer, never fear. 



DCTooTall said:


> "Something Funny"
> 
> 
> Feel better?



I knew someone wasn't going to be able to resist saying that...


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Just remember: Beer before liquor, never sicker. Liquor before beer, never fear.



Yup....   That was my mistake.    That....  and not eating beforehand.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I knew someone wasn't going to be able to resist saying that...




Seriously,  I was amazed no one beat me to it!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Yup....   That was my mistake.    That....  and not eating beforehand.



I always have to at least munch on something. I'm not over six feet tall so I don't have as much area to diffuse the alcohol.


----------



## NJDiva

DCTooTall said:


> A friend had a housewarming/birthday party.       and I would not call myself a lightweight.    I've been known to drink massive amounts of liquor and still be pretty sober.    I've also been given a field sobriety test and breathalizer before after a night at the bar (and tons of drinks),  and passed both.
> 
> i'm thinking it was likely the way I mixed my liquors that did me in today.    3 hard ciders,   3 STRONG Soco-100/cokes,  a Soco-100 shot,  and a couple of Jello shooters.....  all on a relatively empty stomach.    I was fine until I started to wake up,   and then the headache hit full force.



Wow...that's actually not bad at all. And being a seasoned drinker you should know to eat.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

I just found out one of my best friends committed suicide.. Please keep her family in your thoughts. I'm making the 8 hour drive to Tucson today so please keep me in your thoughts as well.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> I just found out one of my best friends committed suicide.. Please keep her family in your thoughts. I'm making the 8 hour drive to Tucson today so please keep me in your thoughts as well.



I am so sorry. What horrible news.  Please be safe on your drive.  I will be thinking of you today.


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> I just found out one of my best friends committed suicide.. Please keep her family in your thoughts. I'm making the 8 hour drive to Tucson today so please keep me in your thoughts as well.




 i am very sorry., you are in our thoughts.. ur in mine too.


----------



## tlionheart78

bluedevilinaz said:


> I just found out one of my best friends committed suicide.. Please keep her family in your thoughts. I'm making the 8 hour drive to Tucson today so please keep me in your thoughts as well.



Dude, I am so sorry for you loss.  Please be safe in your travels, okay.  My thoughts, condolences, and prayers for your friend and her family.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> I just found out one of my best friends committed suicide.. Please keep her family in your thoughts. I'm making the 8 hour drive to Tucson today so please keep me in your thoughts as well.



I am so sorry,  that is terrible. Drive safely and take care.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

D23Ry said:


> You belong in front, but ok



Awww, thanks!  I am usually the one taking a million pictures only to later find that I am not in any of them! 



KinziePooh said:


> Kelly, your daughter is adorable!  I hope she wasn't too upset about not being able to ride Dumbo.



Thankyou!! She was at first, then I told her that she can ride it as much as she wants when we go to Disney world and she was OK with that 



Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah but being in bed all day alone sucks.
> And thanks for the Ice Cream Mickey Head. Yum Yum



How did I miss the Mickey bar! yum yum, Kyle stop munching my Mickey bars!!!!!! 

I think being in bed alone sounds fabulous, usully I have a preschooler clammering about jumping on me.... quiet time, mommy wants quiet time 



Kfyr23 said:


> Thats called being a single parent I have all the same pics.



Yah, no doubt. Kinda sad tho, you look back on it like.... was I there?  hahaha



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Since no one has stepped forward to say anything entertaining yet, let me share with you some humor from a seven year old.
> 
> Where does a polar bear go on vacation? Brrrr-muda.
> 
> You're welcome.


LOL, kids say this craziest things

My (almost) 4yr old as we are looking at the dinosaur bones in DC....

"Mommy.... are they dead?"
"Yes, these are the bones, they died a long long time ago"
"So.... When are we going to see the real ones? Disney World?"


Also, looking at one of those diorama things of what dinosaurs looked like roaming the earth, a Trex was attacking a smaller dino....
She says to me:

"Mommy, why that boy eaten the other boy?"
"They are just playing"
"No.... He eaten him"


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> I just found out one of my best friends committed suicide.. Please keep her family in your thoughts. I'm making the 8 hour drive to Tucson today so please keep me in your thoughts as well.



My heart goes out to you and those close to you. My prayers will be with you, stay safe as you travel to Tucson. Please let us know you arrived safely if you can.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> LOL, kids say this craziest things
> 
> My (almost) 4yr old as we are looking at the dinosaur bones in DC....
> 
> "Mommy.... are they dead?"
> "Yes, these are the bones, they died a long long time ago"
> "So.... When are we going to see the real ones? Disney World?"
> 
> 
> Also, looking at one of those diorama things of what dinosaurs looked like roaming the earth, a Trex was attacking a smaller dino....
> She says to me:
> 
> "Mommy, why that boy eaten the other boy?"
> "They are just playing"
> "No.... He eaten him"



Wait till you have to explain why the zebra is sleeping with all the lions on the jungle cruise. LOL


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Wait till you have to explain why the zebra is sleeping with all the lions on the jungle cruise. LOL



Lol, yah I gave up, she's too smart for my own good


----------



## Funball

I hate mondays.. anybody else???


----------



## duckybelle

HEYYY!!!! Sorry Ive been AWOL for a while. Work, kids, etc has kept me busy. Plus, well...Ive met someone  AND he loves Disney too!!! Double  ! Ill try and be on more though...Im having withdrawal LOL!


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> I hate mondays.. anybody else???



Oh, just loathe them meself. You get so used to relaxing and having fun on the weekend, then Monday comes along and leaves ya...

Yep, literal interpretation for me.


----------



## tlionheart78

duckybelle said:


> HEYYY!!!! Sorry Ive been AWOL for a while. Work, kids, etc has kept me busy. Plus, well...Ive met someone  AND he loves Disney too!!! Double  ! Ill try and be on more though...Im having withdrawal LOL!





Hey, congrats on your find, ducky! Better not let him go though, he sounds like  a keeper.


----------



## nurse.darcy

duckybelle said:


> HEYYY!!!! Sorry Ive been AWOL for a while. Work, kids, etc has kept me busy. Plus, well...Ive met someone  AND he loves Disney too!!! Double  ! Ill try and be on more though...Im having withdrawal LOL!



Hey there ducky. . .missed ya girlie. . .


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Funball said:


> I hate mondays.. anybody else???



My "Monday" is tomorrow!! Thanks to Presidents day. I think tomorrow is Washington's birthday..... we should get tomorrow off too, you guys dont really need the banks to be open  .........


----------



## Kfyr23

Funball said:


> I hate mondays.. anybody else???



Tomorrow is my Monday but on the same hand its my Friday lol I love my work schedule.


----------



## Funball

its monday for me. and i hate it!


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> I hate mondays.. anybody else???



keep in mind, if it weren't for Mondays. Tuesdays would suck


----------



## tlionheart78

Another thing to remember is that once you're past Monday, you're one day closer to next weekend.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am so sorry. What horrible news.  Please be safe on your drive.  I will be thinking of you today.





Funball said:


> i am very sorry., you are in our thoughts.. ur in mine too.





tlionheart78 said:


> Dude, I am so sorry for you loss.  Please be safe in your travels, okay.  My thoughts, condolences, and prayers for your friend and her family.





Altoqueenkelly said:


> I am so sorry,  that is terrible. Drive safely and take care.





NJDiva said:


> My heart goes out to you and those close to you. My prayers will be with you, stay safe as you travel to Tucson. Please let us know you arrived safely if you can.




Thanks guys. I made it fine with no incidents to speak of. Hope everyone had a great day, or at least a better one than I did.


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> keep in mind, if it weren't for Mondays. Tuesdays would suck


 

that is true...



tlionheart78 said:


> Another thing to remember is that once you're past Monday, you're one day closer to next weekend.


 
ur right so true..


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> Thanks guys. I made it fine with no incidents to speak of. Hope everyone had a great day, or at least a better one than I did.


 

We are all here for you..every single one of us


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Funball said:


> We are all here for you..every single one of us



Thanks  Much appreciated.


----------



## DCTooTall

NJDiva said:


> Wow...that's actually not bad at all. And being a seasoned drinker you should know to eat.



  Ya... it was my bad. I had some pasta a couple hours before,   but It doesn't help "soak up" the drink as well as a good burger or something.  I was debating running by McD's on he way to the party,  but never did.




Funball said:


> I hate mondays.. anybody else???



  ME! ME!   To make matters worse....   feel like i'm getting a bit of a chest cold,   and it's now snowing outside again!    Dammit!  And just when all the white stuff was finally melting.  



duckybelle said:


> HEYYY!!!! Sorry Ive been AWOL for a while. Work, kids, etc has kept me busy. Plus, well...Ive met someone  AND he loves Disney too!!! Double  ! Ill try and be on more though...Im having withdrawal LOL!




GRATS!   And don't be such a stranger!


----------



## Wasre

tlionheart78 said:


> Another thing to remember is that once you're past Monday, you're one day closer to next weekend.



Also, if there were no Mondays, you'd never be able to get to Friday and the weekend either.


----------



## MICKEY88

Wasre said:


> Also, if there were no Mondays, you'd never be able to get to Friday and the weekend either.



wouldn't we just go from Sunday to  Tuesday, and get to Friday and the weekend more quickly


----------



## Wasre

MICKEY88 said:


> wouldn't we just go from Sunday to  Tuesday, and get to Friday and the weekend more quickly



Maybe, but the government would probably find a different day name for us to hate.  Personally, I don't believe in any day that ends in Y anyway.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> wouldn't we just go from Sunday to  Tuesday, and get to Friday and the weekend more quickly



Wait a sec, weren't you the one who said we couldn't get to Tuesday without Monday?. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Happy Two Drink Tuesday everybody! What will you be indulging in today? I'm thinking wine... ...unless one of you suggests something that sounds better.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Two Drink Tuesday everybody! What will you be indulging in today? I'm thinking wine... ...unless one of you suggests something that sounds better.



Honestly....   think i caught a funk sometime over the weekend.   Weakened post-drinking immune system plus the sudden temp changes seem to have kicked off a nasty chest cold.     So....   i'm gonna be resting as much as possible so I can hopefully be in good health for my trip in  under 2 weeks.


Bright side...   Company's discounts for Universal got released this week.    VERY nice discounts....  only problem is the Annual pass I want isn't available....   so now i get to figure out if i want to buy a discounted ticket and then upgrade onsite.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Wait a sec, weren't you the one who said we couldn't get to Tuesday without Monday?. . .



NO ,, I said if Mondays didn't exist, Tuesdays would suck


because Tuesdays would then be the first day of the workweek


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Two Drink Tuesday everybody! What will you be indulging in today? I'm thinking wine... ...unless one of you suggests something that sounds better.



pass the wine..


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> pass the wine..



Rum always sounds better to me, but then again I'm a Pyrate


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> NO ,, I said if Mondays didn't exist, Tuesdays would suck
> 
> 
> because Tuesdays would then be the first day of the workweek



Thanks for straightening that out for me. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks for straightening that out for me. . .lol.



  sighhhhhhh


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> pass the wine..



That usually works for me, but since I have been working on my girlish figure, I have stayed away from the stuff for a bit.  Though I think I will have to start practicing again before DC gets here, though it seems he is a bit of a lightweight at the moment. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> sighhhhhhh



What's with the sighhhhhhhhing, you know I get confused easily. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> What's with the sighhhhhhhhing, you know I get confused easily. . .lol.



how difficult is it to look at a post, then up in the corner to see who posted it..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> how difficult is it to look at a post, then up in the corner to see who posted it..



I know it was you who posted it. . .is something going over my head again?


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Two Drink Tuesday everybody! What will you be indulging in today? I'm thinking wine... ...unless one of you suggests something that sounds better.



Hmm... A Sam Adams with a side of Smirnoff for dinner and some white wine for dessert.... Sounds like a nice dinner to me.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I know it was you who posted it. . .is something going over my head again?



excuse me, while I do a self exam of my brain, you are confusing me..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> excuse me while I do a self exam of my brain, you are confusing me..



Sorry Captain, having a blond moment or two today. . . Maybe my workout at the gym sucked all the life out of my brain. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

Darcy, I think it's time to take a trip back to WDW don't you think?  I think it's time for me to take a trip to DL again...

so when you go, do you go on EE a lot? Is it a cool ride?do they serve wine and beer at WDW?  Tell you th truth I love DL, I love DCA but sometimes the kids running around and screaming there heads off gets to me and I need wine...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> Darcy, I think it's time to take a trip back to WDW don't you think?  I think it's time for me to take a trip to DL again...
> 
> so when you go, do you go on EE a lot? Is it a cool ride?do they serve wine and beer at WDW?  Tell you th truth I love DL, I love DCA but sometimes the kids running around and screaming there heads off gets to me and I need wine...



Sara, I rode EE 2 times last week (I went on Thursday.  It was a blast as usual.  I really only live about 15 to 20 minutes from any of the parks so I can go just about any time. . .of course that timing depends on the route I take. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

just like me. i live 20 min fro DLR


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> just like me. i live 20 min fro DLR



I started my life 20 minutes from DLR. . .spent most of my life 20 minutes from DLR, moved away for a few years and now am 20 from WDW. . .life doesn't get much sweeter. . .I need to get out there to see the new Water Show and the little mermaid ride.  Plus I need to go see my son. . .


----------



## Funball

i want to ride EE , cause we dont have that here....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> i want to ride EE , cause we dont have that here....



Well, I miss Matterhorn, California Screamin and sitting 2 across on Space Mountain. . . Oh, and Roger Rabbit's Cartoon Spin, and Mr. Toad's Wild Ride, and Alice in Wonderland. . .etc.

LOL, we sound like a bunch of whiners. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

i cant do with out mister toads and small world


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> i cant do with out mister toads and small world



We have Small World, but they took out Toad for Winnie the Pooh a number of years ago. . .lol.  Ohhh, I forgot, I also miss the Indiana Jones Adventure.


----------



## D23Ry

nurse.darcy said:


> We have Small World, but they took out Toad for Winnie the Pooh a number of years ago. . .lol.  Ohhh, I forgot, I also miss the Indiana Jones Adventure.



InDiana is way better than that dinosaur ride, just saying


----------



## nurse.darcy

D23Ry said:


> InDiana is way better than that dinosaur ride, just saying



I agree. . .


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

D23Ry said:


> InDiana is way better than that dinosaur ride, just saying




Ugh, I cannot ride dinosaur!! That ride scares the crap out of me! haha.


----------



## D23Ry

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Ugh, I cannot ride dinosaur!! That ride scares the crap out of me! haha.



I remember walking off that ride  thinking what the hell just happened.


----------



## KinziePooh

I have to agree.  Indiana is WAY better than Dinosaur.  I also think that DL's Space Mountain is much better than WDW's.


----------



## D23Ry

KinziePooh said:


> I have to agree.  Indiana is WAY better than Dinosaur.  I also think that DL's Space Mountain is much better than WDW's.



Agreed. Although for some reason I think I prefer haunted mansion at wdw. Reason I say that is I love the stairs in the beginning of the ride. Splash and Peter pan are better in wdw, little longer and more of a complete story. 

You guys do know it's margarita day right? Hope you are all celebrating.

http://www.foodchannel.com/articles/article/national-margarita-day-february-22/


----------



## KinziePooh

D23Ry said:


> Agreed. Although for some reason I think I prefer haunted mansion at wdw. Reason I say that is I love the stairs in the beginning of the ride. Splash and Peter pan are better in wdw, little longer and more of a complete story.
> 
> You guys do know it's margarita day right? Hope you are all celebrating.



I honestly don't remember any difference between those rides but I also wasn't paying attention.  I have to say that I'm jealous of DL's Haunted Mansion during Halloween (not that I've seen it yet).  The one at WDW doesn't change to a Nightmare Before Christmas theme but I wish it would.  I'm also jealous that we don't have a Monsters Inc ride 

I know it's margarita day but I'm not celebrating...I'm drinking green tea instead.  Do I know how to live it up or what    Someone will have to have an extra margarita for me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

KinziePooh said:


> I honestly don't remember any difference between those rides but I also wasn't paying attention.  I have to say that I'm jealous of DL's Haunted Mansion during Halloween (not that I've seen it yet).  The one at WDW doesn't change to a Nightmare Before Christmas theme but I wish it would.  I'm also jealous that we don't have a Monsters Inc ride
> 
> I know it's margarita day but I'm not celebrating...I'm drinking green tea instead.  Do I know how to live it up or what    Someone will have to have an extra margarita for me.



The Jack Skellington overlay is AWESOME.  Let me see if I can find some decent pictures.






This is after the stretching room and the changing portraits.






This is in the graveyard.






Again, in the graveyard

There are others, but my pics are not that good. . .cheap camera in a moving vehicle. . .lol.


----------



## KinziePooh

Thanks for sharing your pictures Darcy.  I need to get out to DL to see that sometime.  It would totally be worth the trip.  Or, they could just start doing it at WDW too.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Ugh, I cannot ride dinosaur!! That ride scares the crap out of me! haha.



You just need someone to ride it with so you can hide your eyes when you get scared.


----------



## Kfyr23

nurse.darcy said:


> The Jack Skellington overlay is AWESOME.  Let me see if I can find some decent pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after the stretching room and the changing portraits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is in the graveyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, in the graveyard
> 
> There are others, but my pics are not that good. . .cheap camera in a moving vehicle. . .lol.



Keep that away from MK. I dont wanna see it change.


----------



## Wasre

nurse.darcy said:


> Wait a sec, weren't you the one who said we couldn't get to Tuesday without Monday?. . .



I think I'm the one who said we couldn't get to Tuesday let alone Friday and the weekend..

Have another Tuesday drink Darcy.    If you haven't had one, maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Happy Two Drink Tuesday everybody! What will you be indulging in today? I'm thinking wine... ...unless one of you suggests something that sounds better.



I thought it was Tequila Tuesdays? Whiskey Wednesday?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I thought it was Tequila Tuesdays? Whiskey Wednesday?



Tequila and I don't get along.  I  won't hold it against you if you want to call it that though. I'm feeling pretty mellow thanks to this pinot grigio.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Keep that away from MK. I dont wanna see it change.



I don't know. I think it looks pretty cool. But they're only allowed to change it during the Halloween season. (I love it the way it is, too.)


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> You just need someone to ride it with so you can hide your eyes when you get scared.



 Are you volunteering? I think your just trying to get me to snuggle with you


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Are you volunteering? I think your just trying to get me to snuggle with you



I will volunteer to snuggle with any beautiful woman. Now after Tequila Tuesdays I might even snuggle with a few ugly ones.


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> I will volunteer to snuggle with any beautiful woman. Now after Tequila Tuesdays I might even snuggle with a few ugly ones.



dude, it's time to stop drinking


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know. I think it looks pretty cool. But they're only allowed to change it during the Halloween season. (I love it the way it is, too.)



I could handle that but not permanately. I would be totally lost without my favorite ride.


----------



## D23Ry

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know. I think it looks pretty cool. But they're only allowed to change it during the Halloween season. (I love it the way it is, too.)



They change it from October to January.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I will volunteer to snuggle with any beautiful woman. Now after Tequila Tuesdays I might even snuggle with a few ugly ones.



 hmm.... not sure if thats an insult or a compliment


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> hmm.... not sure if thats an insult or a compliment



If I had a list you would be in top 5. Is that better?


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> If I had a list you would be in top 5. Is that better?



you better clarify, top 5 beautiful or top 5 ugly..LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> If I had a list you would be in top 5. Is that better?





MICKEY88 said:


> you better clarify, top 5 beautiful or top 5 ugly..LOL



Is there a list? Because that seems like the sort of evidence a smart man might destroy...


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is there a list? Because that seems like the sort of evidence a smart man might destroy...



I'm not stupid enough to write anything like that down. It's all in my head which gets scrambled daily. Lol


----------



## Funball

Kfyr23 said:


> I will volunteer to snuggle with any beautiful woman. Now after Tequila Tuesdays I might even snuggle with a few ugly ones.


 
umm well i am sure after all that tequila any woman might be pretty, so if a woman looks ugly to you then you just have not drank enough    keep drinking kid!! chug it!



Kfyr23 said:


> If I had a list you would be in top 5. Is that better?


 
top 5 ugly?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> umm well i am sure after all that tequila any woman might be pretty, so if a woman looks ugly to you then you just have not drank enough    keep drinking kid!! chug it!
> 
> 
> 
> top 5 ugly?



Kyle, are you sorry yet you said anything about a list?


----------



## Kfyr23

Funball said:


> umm well i am sure after all that tequila any woman might be pretty, so if a woman looks ugly to you then you just have not drank enough    keep drinking kid!! chug it!
> 
> 
> 
> top 5 ugly?



I'm going to lose out in this conversation so next subject. Lol


----------



## D23Ry

Kfyr23 said:


> I'm not stupid enough to write anything like that down. It's all in my head which gets scrambled daily. Lol



haha so the list must change daily


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> That usually works for me, but since I have been working on my girlish figure, I have stayed away from the stuff for a bit.  Though I think I will have to start practicing again before DC gets here, though it seems he is a bit of a lightweight at the moment. . .lol.



  Keep in mind,   when I make my own drinks they tend to be a WHOLE lot stronger than anything i'd get at a bar.

Plus I'll definately eat properly before going out while i'm down there.

Honestly,   I'm more concerned about my sleep schedule being slightly screwy while down there than I am with any amount of drinking getting to me.  



D23Ry said:


> InDiana is way better than that dinosaur ride, just saying




  They are both scary lizards.     Sure,    Dinosaur is pretty obvious,    but if you were to ride In Diana,   you might realize that even though the V may be a bit attractive on the outside,    underneath they are just as scary lizards.


----------



## Funball

Kfyr23 said:


> I'm going to lose out in this conversation so next subject. Lol


 

hey u mentioned it.. and us womand don't let anything go..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wasre said:


> I think I'm the one who said we couldn't get to Tuesday let alone Friday and the weekend..
> 
> Have another Tuesday drink Darcy.    If you haven't had one, maybe that's the problem.



Sadly Kenn, I haven't had a drink in a couple Tuesdays. . .working on healthy eating and getting physically fit at the moment.


----------



## DCTooTall

Seems oddly quiet in here.....   So here's a random link to enjoy while you wait for everybody to show up.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ashleybaccam/a-collection-of-the-best-hipster-disney-memes


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> If I had a list you would be in top 5. Is that better?





MICKEY88 said:


> you better clarify, top 5 beautiful or top 5 ugly..LOL



Exactly!
Um...... Top 5 Pretty, or Top 5 ugly???



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Is there a list? Because that seems like the sort of evidence a smart man might destroy...



 Men arent that smart, youre giving them too much credit!



Kfyr23 said:


> I'm not stupid enough to write anything like that down. It's all in my head which gets scrambled daily. Lol



So.... It is a daily Top 5 then?



D23Ry said:


> haha so the list must change daily



Well, I would suppose it would, walking down the street and you see a new one, list gets updated 



Funball said:


> hey u mentioned it.. and us womand don't let anything go.



So true, we will scrutinize and analyze and ask you so many questions till you forget what your even talking about in the first place


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Seems oddly quiet in here.....



That's cuz I hadn't gotten to work yet


----------



## Funball

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Allright..allright the party can now start I am here![/FONT]







nurse.darcy said:


> Sadly Kenn, I haven't had a drink in a couple Tuesdays. . .working on healthy eating and getting physically fit at the moment.




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Wine and beer should be apart of any diet, after all if you think about it, wine and beer do have water in them, I mean beer is about 50% water or so(give or take), so really if you drink a beer darcy you are not only drinking _a _beer but also getting your daily water qouta in !  AT least that is how I think of it.. soo bring on those pacificos!! and so about beer and water, so my doctor told me once that i was deyhdrated, and i was like how can that be? beer has water in it![/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## MICKEY88

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Men arent that smart, youre giving them too much credit!



Hmm you haven't met any Pennsylvania men have you ?

there are some very intelligent ones


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Hmm you haven't met any Pennsylvania men have you ?
> 
> there are some very intelligent ones




Anybody else notice how I have avoided commenting on this topic until now?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Anybody else notice how I have avoided commenting on this topic until now?



I thought I'd be your agent and promote you


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I thought I'd be your agent and promote you



Does that mean I owe you 10%?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Does that mean I owe you 10%?



50% I'm the best at what I do.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I will volunteer to snuggle with any beautiful woman. Now after Tequila Tuesdays I might even snuggle with a few ugly ones.



so basically you would snuggle with all of the women on the thread....good to know!


----------



## Funball

NJDiva said:


> so basically you would snuggle with all of the women on the thread....good to know!




 aww sweet.. alright ladies start lining up!!   i  oh hope your over age btw!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Exactly!
> Um...... Top 5 Pretty, or Top 5 ugly???
> Well, I would suppose it would, walking down the street and you see a new one, list gets updated



How about it changes until I get an IM then someone goes back to the top. 
Is that better? And I dont keep a top 5 ugly just to keep that straight.


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> so basically you would snuggle with all of the women on the thread....good to know!



Thank you for clarifying what I meant.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> How about it changes until I get an IM then someone goes back to the top.
> Is that better? And I dont keep a top 5 ugly just to keep that straight.




AWWWW you must really really miss me 

So I am only top 5 when I am talking to you? You must be more specific.... lol


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Thank you for clarifying what I meant.



You are just trying to butter us up arent you?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

NJDiva said:


> so basically you would snuggle with all of the women on the thread....good to know!



Well, I know I would snuggle with a beautiful woman, lol, just saying


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> AWWWW you must really really miss me
> 
> So I am only top 5 when I am talking to you? You must be more specific.... lol



Like I said yesterday I am not going to come out on top on this topic. How about we all snuggle together.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Well, I know I would snuggle with a beautiful woman, lol, just saying



I will reply for every man on here.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> You are just trying to butter us up arent you?



I would just send you a Mickey Head bar for that.


----------



## Funball

Kfyr23 said:


> Like I said yesterday I am not going to come out on top on this topic. How about we all snuggle together.




Uh no thanks..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> 50% I'm the best at what I do.



freakin inflation sucks....


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> freakin inflation sucks....




 True that


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> freakin inflation sucks....



inflation has nothing to do with it, it's all about the quality of the service provided..


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I would just send you a Mickey Head bar for that




You really do owe me a lot of Mickey bars.....


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

MICKEY88 said:


> so if I promote you and get you dates with 4 women, you wouldn't be willing to give me 2 of them..




I dont like the implication that women are objects


----------



## Funball

check out this awesome house that rents to vacationers going to DL


http://www.disneythemehome.com/


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> inflation has nothing to do with it, it's all about the quality of the service provided..
> 
> so if I promote you and get you dates with 4 women, you wouldn't be willing to give me 2 of them..



Really now. . .I am with Altoqueenkelly on this one.  We are not objects to be passed around willie nillie.  I do have my standards after all. . .


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> Really now. . .I am with Altoqueenkelly on this one.  We are not objects to be passed around willie nillie.  I do have my standards after all. . .




 Me too! I don't like being somoene's sloppy seconds...


----------



## Kfyr23

I am staying away from that conversation. But just a thought from me you are all beautiful woman on here.


----------



## Funball

now  u say that.. just as we run after him with our pitch forks and fire! HAAHAAAA!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Funball said:


> now  u say that.. just as we run after him with our pitch forks and fire! HAAHAAAA!!



Chase him all you want I'll bring the smores.


----------



## Funball

i menat you..sorry....


anyhow ur saved by ur last comment

i bet darcy is at AK, riding EE


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Chase him all you want I'll bring the smores.



yum yum yum, I want some! LOL. Has anyone ever attended the campfire's at Ft Wilderness? I think i read that Chip & Dale even come out for it??

That sounds pretty cool, but I havent been to Ft Wilderness since I was a kid!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> yum yum yum, I want some! LOL. Has anyone ever attended the campfire's at Ft Wilderness? I think i read that Chip & Dale even come out for it??
> 
> That sounds pretty cool, but I havent been to Ft Wilderness since I was a kid!



You cant have any till June. Your in wedding diet mode.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Really now. . .I am with Altoqueenkelly on this one.  We are not objects to be passed around willie nillie.  I do have my standards after all. . .



no one is being passed around, I'm just setting up double dates


----------



## MICKEY88

just for the record *DCTooTall* NEVER agreed to my idea, so don't blame him


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I am staying away from that conversation. But just a thought from me you are all beautiful woman on here.



awww...thank you sweetheart


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> You cant have any till June. Your in wedding diet mode.



 Dieting is all about moderation. If you completely cut yourself off from something, you're just going to end up craving it. So I say go ahead, eat a few smores Kelly. I'll be right there with you.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Dieting is all about moderation. If you completely cut yourself off from something, you're just going to end up craving it. So I say go ahead, eat a few smores Kelly. I'll be right there with you.




Thankyou! 

But I cant, I cheated way to much this weekend on my lil getaway trip, I have to be good now! Made yummy cheesy chicken, yellow rice and broccoli for dinner!!! Was sooo good, and I made sure to skip the rice and ate extra broccoli!!!!!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> But I cant, I cheated way to much this weekend on my lil getaway trip, I have to be good now! Made yummy cheesy chicken, yellow rice and broccoli for dinner!!! Was sooo good, and I made sure to skip the rice and ate extra broccoli!!!!!



Mmm. I love cheesy chicken! If you want to try a new recipe, I have a really good (and easy) one for Parmesan chicken that I can send you.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> But I cant, I cheated way to much this weekend on my lil getaway trip, I have to be good now! Made yummy cheesy chicken, yellow rice and broccoli for dinner!!! Was sooo good, and I made sure to skip the rice and ate extra broccoli!!!!!



I was watching out for you and I didnt get a hug. 
LOL


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Mmm. I love cheesy chicken! If you want to try a new recipe, I have a really good (and easy) one for Parmesan chicken that I can send you.



Yum! Sure, I'll give it a try!!!



Kfyr23 said:


> I was watching out for you and I didnt get a hug.
> LOL



 Complain, Complain, Complain


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> inflation has nothing to do with it, it's all about the quality of the service provided..
> 
> so if I promote you and get you dates with 4 women, you wouldn't be willing to give me 2 of them..



  Um.......  Seriously,  i'm not sure how I would even respond to that.

Was thinking about a claiming the 5th joke....  but even that feels wrong.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> I dont like the implication that women are objects





nurse.darcy said:


> Really now. . .I am with Altoqueenkelly on this one.  We are not objects to be passed around willie nillie.  I do have my standards after all. . .





Funball said:


> Me too! I don't like being somoene's sloppy seconds...



  Don't blame you guys.



MICKEY88 said:


> no one is being passed around, I'm just setting up double dates



   Nice attempt at a save.....


...Though I'm wondering if the damage was already done to the "PA guys are smart" campaign.



MICKEY88 said:


> just for the record *DCTooTall* NEVER agreed to my idea, so don't blame him



  Thanks for pointing that out.


  I make a joke about Inflation,   then go to bed....  only to wake up and see another page of the conversation.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Um.......  Seriously,  i'm not sure how I would even respond to that.
> Was thinking about a claiming the 5th joke....  but even that feels wrong.
> Don't blame you guys.
> Nice attempt at a save.....
> ...Though I'm wondering if the damage was already done to the "PA guys are smart" campaign.
> Thanks for pointing that out.
> I make a joke about Inflation,   then go to bed....  only to wake up and see another page of the conversation.



yeh, what was I thinking, they've been talking for days about sharing one of the guys on here, , but that's not thinking of MEN as objects.. 
and I wasn't even talking about sharing..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> i menat you..sorry....
> 
> 
> anyhow ur saved by ur last comment
> 
> i bet darcy is at AK, riding EE



AK is not open at 8 at night. . .lol. I was watching House Hunters on TV. . .and the Food Network. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> yeh, what was I thinking, they've been talking for days about sharing one of the guys on here, , but that's not thinking of MEN as objects..
> and I wasn't even talking about sharing..



Well, there is that whole double standard ya know. . .

And if you noticed, I was laughing.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> yeh, what was I thinking, they've been talking for days about sharing one of the guys on here, , but that's not thinking of MEN as objects..
> and I wasn't even talking about sharing..




Wait...  You are complaining about being used as an object??      What kinda man are you?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Wait...  You are complaining about being used as an object??      What kinda man are you?



not complaining at all, just sharing an observation,

besides, It wasn't me they've been talking about sharing, nor will it be, they seem to want a  prince,

I'm a Pyrate,


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> Me too! I don't like being somoene's sloppy seconds...



WOW, that's a far stretch from what I was suggesting..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Not to change the subject (but I really do want to change the subject before this gets out of hand), but as you all know since earlier this week, I have been on a getting healthy journey.  I just weighed in this morning and have gotten rid of 8.8 lbs and a dress size. . .yay me. . . 

Had to celebrate with my peeps ya know. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Not to change the subject (but I really do want to change the subject before this gets out of hand), . . .



ohh now you are the chat police.. ??


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Not to change the subject (but I really do want to change the subject before this gets out of hand), but as you all know since earlier this week, I have been on a getting healthy journey.  I just weighed in this morning and have gotten rid of 8.8 lbs and a dress size. . .yay me. . .
> 
> Had to celebrate with my peeps ya know. . .



woo hoo!!!!! I know that feeling! that is so awesome. I can FINALLY get back in the gym since my ankle is now healed. I did a light work out yesterday and I feel pretty good now. I have to look good for my Disney trip in May. just need to stay focused and not slack off. keep up the great work.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> ohh now you are the chat police.. ??



Nope, just want to toot my own horn as I am proud of me.  So there. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Nope, just want to toot my own horn as I am proud of me.  So there. . .



that is understandable, but did not require the opening statement in that post.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> woo hoo!!!!! I know that feeling! that is so awesome. I can FINALLY get back in the gym since my ankle is now healed. I did a light work out yesterday and I feel pretty good now. I have to look good for my Disney trip in May. just need to stay focused and not slack off. keep up the great work.



I hear you there. . .for me its a matter of self control.  If I control one aspect of my life, everything else seems to fall in place. Its working. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Not to change the subject (but I really do want to change the subject before this gets out of hand), but as you all know since earlier this week, I have been on a getting healthy journey.  I just weighed in this morning and have gotten rid of 8.8 lbs and a dress size. . .yay me. . .
> 
> Had to celebrate with my peeps ya know. . .



I'll be there to Celebrate with you in about a week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that is understandable, but did not require the opening statement in that post.



But you see, ALL conversations on this thread get out of control. . .why do you think we all keep coming back here. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'll be there to Celebrate with you in about a week.



Now that is EXACTLY the reason I have been working out. . .gotta save up room for the gain likely to come from too much consumption. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> But you see, ALL conversations on this thread get out of control. . .why do you think we all keep coming back here. . .



  I thought it was for the fun company?  



nurse.darcy said:


> Now that is EXACTLY the reason I have been working out. . .gotta save up room for the gain likely to come from too much consumption. . .lol.




Ooooo... And I just found out how nice my bonus check is gonna be...  and that I'm getting it the day before I head down there.   As a result....   SERIOUSLY thinking I'm gonna get that Disney AP while down there.  With my 2nd trip planned in November,    it just makes sense.   Plus,  with both Disney and Uni AP's,   it'll just make it MORE tempting to head down for short trips more often.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Ooooo... And I just found out how nice my bonus check is gonna be...  and that I'm getting it the day before I head down there.   As a result....   SERIOUSLY thinking I'm gonna get that Disney AP while down there.  With my 2nd trip planned in November,    it just makes sense.   Plus,  with both Disney and Uni AP's,   it'll just make it MORE tempting to head down for short trips more often.



You mean there is a possibility we could do the drinking around the world game?. . .lol.  Seriously, though. . .that is awesome.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> You mean there is a possibility we could do the drinking around the world game?. . .lol.  Seriously, though. . .that is awesome.



yup.   Was planning on getting a freebie 1day ticket using my timeshare points while down there...  so now I'm thinking I may go ahead and do a upgrade from that freebie ticket to a AP.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> yup.   Was planning on getting a freebie 1day ticket using my timeshare points while down there...  so now I'm thinking I may go ahead and do a upgrade from that freebie ticket to a AP.



Very awesome news. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Not to change the subject (but I really do want to change the subject before this gets out of hand), but as you all know since earlier this week, I have been on a getting healthy journey.  I just weighed in this morning and have gotten rid of 8.8 lbs and a dress size. . .yay me. . .
> 
> Had to celebrate with my peeps ya know. . .



Great job!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Great job!!!



Thanks. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Very awesome news. . .



I know,  right?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I know,  right?



I don't have a US pass yet, so maybe I will have to go get one of those.  Just haven't had much time for doing stuff lately what with too many hours at work. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> I thought it was for the fun company?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo... And I just found out how nice my bonus check is gonna be...  and that I'm getting it the day before I head down there.   As a result....   SERIOUSLY thinking I'm gonna get that Disney AP while down there.  With my 2nd trip planned in November,    it just makes sense.   Plus,  with both Disney and Uni AP's,   it'll just make it MORE tempting to head down for short trips more often.



it's awesome to have an AP, I vote in favor of you getting one


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> it's awesome to have an AP, I vote in favor of you getting one



I agree, quite awesome. . .of course, and this is just a warning, once you buy an AP, it starts screaming in your ear to book more trips.  I bought my first WDW AP in 2008 and I ended up going on 5 trips that year and 6 trips the next year, 5 in 2009, 3 in 2010 before I moved here. . .lol.


----------



## Funball

nurse.darcy said:


> AK is not open at 8 at night. . .lol. I was watching House Hunters on TV. . .and the Food Network. . .lol.



WHAT?? serious>?? wow,.. that sucks! i am sure EE would be soo fun to ride at night!



MICKEY88 said:


> ohh now you are the chat police.. ??












anyhow.....



​


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Not to change the subject (but I really do want to change the subject before this gets out of hand), but as you all know since earlier this week, I have been on a getting healthy journey.  I just weighed in this morning and have gotten rid of 8.8 lbs





Way to go, Darcy!  Maybe you will be signing up for one of those Disney races!  Perhaps one of their 5K's.....


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I don't have a US pass yet, so maybe I will have to go get one of those.  Just haven't had much time for doing stuff lately what with too many hours at work. . .



  I'm going a bit overboard on my US pass purchase...  but since I can do the Flex Pay for them even though I'm not a resident,   I figured what the hell,  why not go for it.   



MICKEY88 said:


> it's awesome to have an AP, I vote in favor of you getting one



 I really wish I still had my AP from YEARS ago.   I was so cute in that little laminated picture on the back.   (Yup...  My first AP was back in the late 80s/early 90's.... )   



nurse.darcy said:


> I agree, quite awesome. . .of course, and this is just a warning, once you buy an AP, it starts screaming in your ear to book more trips.  I bought my first WDW AP in 2008 and I ended up going on 5 trips that year and 6 trips the next year, 5 in 2009, 3 in 2010 before I moved here. . .lol.



The biggest issue with my making multiple trips is going to be available time off work.   Only 2 weeks Vacation this year,   but that jumps to 3 starting next year.

  If I make any other short trips down this year beyond my planned 2 weeks,  I'll be using flex time which is SUPPOSED to be used for being sick... and if not used they cash out at the end of the year.   I've become a fan of that extra cash.   

But....  Orlando may call my name.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> it's awesome to have an AP, I vote in favor of you getting one



I second the motion!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Way to go, Darcy!  Maybe you will be signing up for one of those Disney races!  Perhaps one of their 5K's.....



Thanks Augie. . .its kind of funny.  On Tuesday at the gym while on the treadmill, the treadmill kept telling me I needed to increase the speed of my walk in order to get my heart rate up because the treadmill was maxx'd out on the incline part. . .I guess its working. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'm going a bit overboard on my US pass purchase...  but since I can do the Flex Pay for them even though I'm not a resident,   I figured what the hell,  why not go for it.
> 
> I really wish I still had my AP from YEARS ago.   I was so cute in that little laminated picture on the back.   (Yup...  My first AP was back in the late 80s/early 90's.... )   The biggest issue with my making multiple trips is going to be available time off work.   Only 2 weeks Vacation this year,   but that jumps to 3 starting next year.
> 
> If I make any other short trips down this year beyond my planned 2 weeks,  I'll be using flex time which is SUPPOSED to be used for being sick... and if not used they cash out at the end of the year.   I've become a fan of that extra cash.
> 
> But....  Orlando may call my name.



LOL, I understand the extra cash, but I am warning you ahead of time. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> I agree, quite awesome. . .of course, and this is just a warning, once you buy an AP, it starts screaming in your ear to book more trips.  I bought my first WDW AP in 2008 and I ended up going on 5 trips that year and 6 trips the next year, 5 in 2009, 3 in 2010 before I moved here. . .lol.



I've never had one, but it would burn a hole in my pocket if I did. Come to think of it I am already going twice this year...maybe I should consider getting one.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Augie. . .its kind of funny.  On Tuesday at the gym while on the treadmill, the treadmill kept telling me I needed to increase the speed of my walk in order to get my heart rate up because the treadmill was maxx'd out on the incline part. . .I guess its working. . .lol.



You maxed out the incline? Did you have it set on mountain? That kills my legs. I prefer the elliptical.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You maxed out the incline? Did you have it set on mountain? That kills my legs. I prefer the elliptical.



I can't go the distance on the elliptical. I was using the cardio training cycle on the treadmill.  And yes, I maxed out the incline.  The first time I only lasted 10 minutes and my speed sucked raw eggs.  Now I go 30 minutes walking at a 15 minute mile pace, all on an incline. I have been at it about 3 to 5 days a week for 4 weeks. . .My trainer got a kick out of me maxing it out. . .he thought it was funny.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, I understand the extra cash, but I am warning you ahead of time. . .lol.



I was planning on getting one originally,  but money getting tight end of the year caused me to have to drop the Disney portion of the trip.   This sudden found money is just letting me add it back in.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've never had one, but it would burn a hole in my pocket if I did. Come to think of it I am already going twice this year...maybe I should consider getting one.



  I'd do it.   If you already have 2 trips planned,  it makes a LOT of sense.   Just figure the cost of tickets for your 2 trips and it often comes out cheaper.   Add in free parking (if staying offsite), and AP discounts for onsite hotels,  and things start to make a LOT more sense.    Plus the Tables In Wonderland Card is an awesome additional option you have available.  (It even covers alcoholic beverages)



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You maxed out the incline? Did you have it set on mountain? That kills my legs. I prefer the elliptical.



I can't do ellipticals....   They KILL my legs... and my heart rate.   I think a lot of that may have to do with the fact that my natural stride is a lot longer than the rotation on them.    Freakin long legged ******* that I am.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I was planning on getting one originally,  but money getting tight end of the year caused me to have to drop the Disney portion of the trip.   This sudden found money is just letting me add it back in.



Well, that works doesn't it. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I'd do it.   If you already have 2 trips planned,  it makes a LOT of sense.   Just figure the cost of tickets for your 2 trips and it often comes out cheaper.   Add in free parking (if staying offsite), and AP discounts for onsite hotels,  and things start to make a LOT more sense.    Plus the Tables In Wonderland Card is an awesome additional option you have available.  (It even covers alcoholic beverages)


I'm going to count my days and figure it out. I'll have to estimate since I don't have exact dates for January yet. And it starts to sound really appealing when you add in that I'm still trying to sneak down there in the Fall for the F&W festival.


DCTooTall said:


> I can't do ellipticals....   They KILL my legs... and my heart rate.   I think a lot of that may have to do with the fact that my natural stride is a lot longer than the rotation on them.    Freakin long legged ******* that I am.



Awww...be nice to yourself. It should be freakin long legged prince...or pyrate?


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to count my days and figure it out. I'll have to estimate since I don't have exact dates for January yet. And it starts to sound really appealing when you add in that I'm still trying to sneak down there in the Fall for the F&W festival.



I am telling you, it really can save you money if you stay onsite.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to count my days and figure it out. I'll have to estimate since I don't have exact dates for January yet. And it starts to sound really appealing when you add in that I'm still trying to sneak down there in the Fall for the F&W festival.
> 
> 
> Awww...be nice to yourself. It should be freakin long legged prince...or pyrate?




For my original Annual Pass decision,  I figured I'd be down for a week both times.    Now out of that week,   let's say i just made it to the park for 3 or 4 days.   Short trip,  means Parkhopper... you know... so you can maybe hit AK in the AM,  MGM at night on a day....    So 3 day parkhopper x2.     Then since i'm offsite,   add $14 a day for parking,  and the numbers start to look VERY good.

The 2nd option is a non exp ticket.....   but a 8 day parkhopper non-exp is $10 less than an AP....   a 10 day non parkhopping non-exp is only $25 cheaper... and they don't include any discounts,  free parking,   etc....  so once again,   numbers look very attractive for the AP.




Oh!  And i don't qualify as a Pyrate.  Not enough wenches....   I bathe too often...  and kinda suck at sword fighting.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> I'd do it.   If you already have 2 trips planned,  it makes a LOT of sense.   Just figure the cost of tickets for your 2 trips and it often comes out cheaper.   Add in free parking (if staying offsite), and AP discounts for onsite hotels,  and things start to make a LOT more sense.    *Plus the Tables In Wonderland Card is an awesome additional option you have available. * (It even covers alcoholic beverages)



I have this card that you speak of.  I can't tell you how much money it has saved me on bar tabs. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am telling you, it really can save you money if you stay onsite.



What is it....  usual AP discounts when available run 20-40%?  I think I see the current AP discounts are running 32%-42% off the rack rate depending on the hotel class.         

Of course... you can't get free dining,    but with what you save you can either pay for the dining plan (AP holder can add the dining plan to a room only res),   pay out of pocket for your meals... or get the Tables In Wonderland card and use it's discount on your tableservice meals.


OH!  Random fun for today....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuGzlZ4wXFM


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> What is it....  usual AP discounts when available run 20-40%?  I think I see the current AP discounts are running 32%-42% off the rack rate depending on the hotel class.
> 
> Of course... you can't get free dining,    but with what you save you can either pay for the dining plan (AP holder can add the dining plan to a room only res),   pay out of pocket for your meals... or get the Tables In Wonderland card and use it's discount on your tableservice meals.
> 
> 
> OH!  Random fun for today....  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuGzlZ4wXFM



That sounds about right.  I have gotten as much as 50% off on rooms.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I have this card that you speak of.  I can't tell you how much money it has saved me on bar tabs. . .lol.



.....


Expect to be dragged to bars while I'm down there.....

(saturday night is Citywalk...  but there are 6 other nights to choose from.  )


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Expect to be dragged to bars while I'm down there.....
> 
> (saturday night is Citywalk...  but there are 6 other nights to choose from.  )



ROFLMAO.  I heard it is always 5 o'clock somewhere. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> For my original Annual Pass decision,  I figured I'd be down for a week both times.    Now out of that week,   let's say i just made it to the park for 3 or 4 days.   Short trip,  means Parkhopper... you know... so you can maybe hit AK in the AM,  MGM at night on a day....    So 3 day parkhopper x2.     Then since i'm offsite,   add $14 a day for parking,  and the numbers start to look VERY good.
> 
> The 2nd option is a non exp ticket.....   but a 8 day parkhopper non-exp is $10 less than an AP....   a 10 day non parkhopping non-exp is only $25 cheaper... and they don't include any discounts,  free parking,   etc....  so once again,   numbers look very attractive for the AP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  And i don't qualify as a Pyrate.  Not enough wenches....   I bathe too often...  and kinda suck at sword fighting.



 If you're going to get all mathematical on me I'm going to need pen and paper...and a drink.

By the way, how many wenches are required to be a pyrate?  I wonder if I qualify? (as a pyrate, not a wench) Ooh wait, maybe  I could be both. Louisa the pyrate wench. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> That sounds about right.  I have gotten as much as 50% off on rooms.



The AP discount for Disney hotels... and the employee rate I can now get at Universal hotels,   is gonna make it a tough choice which property to stay at if I do my weekend getaways during the year....


Hmmmm.....  just to get an idea....

Wilderness Lodge from October 9-16 (7 nights) in a standard 340sqft room....   $1314+tax  (rough estimate using current room only rate on disney's site minus 40% current AP discount for Deluxe's)...

Universal Loews Royal Pacific... same dates in a standard 335sqft king room...  $1248

Universal Loews Portifino Bay... same Dates in a standard 450sqft king room....  $1489



tough choice....


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you're going to get all mathematical on me I'm going to need pen and paper...and a drink.
> 
> By the way, how many wenches are required to be a pyrate?  I wonder if I qualify? (as a pyrate, not a wench) Ooh wait, maybe  I could be both. Louisa the pyrate wench. Has a nice ring to it.



Any reason to drink!    It is Friday night afterall!    

(oh!  That's right....   for you guys it's only thursday....  you poor poor things.   )


Honestly,  I'm not sure what the official wench # would be to qualify.  Mickey is gonna have to answer that question.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Any reason to drink!    It is Friday night afterall!
> 
> (oh!  That's right....   for you guys it's only thursday....  you poor poor things.   )



Jerk.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you're going to get all mathematical on me I'm going to need pen and paper...and a drink.
> 
> By the way, how many wenches are required to be a pyrate?  I wonder if I qualify? (as a pyrate, not a wench) Ooh wait, maybe  I could be both. Louisa the pyrate wench. Has a nice ring to it.



I think Princess Louisa sounds better. Plus I agree with DC I enjoy showering way to much to be a Pyrate.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Wait...  You are complaining about being used as an object??      What kinda man are you?







DCTooTall said:


> I was planning on getting one originally,  but money getting tight end of the year caused me to have to drop the Disney portion of the trip.



What!!!! Blasphamy I say!!!!! How could you consider dropping Disney 



Kfyr23 said:


> I think Princess Louisa sounds better. Plus I agree with DC I enjoy showering way to much to be a Pyrate.



 I like showers too, and I loathe stinky clients  gross.


----------



## Funball

It's 5'oclock somewhere..

and in the words Alan jackson and jimmy buffet

“Pour me somethin' tall an' strong,Make it a "Hurricane" before I go insane.It's only half-past twelve but I don't care.It's five o'clock somewhere. “

Happy champagne thursday everyone!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Jerk.







Altoqueenkelly said:


> What!!!! Blasphamy I say!!!!! How could you consider dropping Disney



 Easy.....$$$$.    Plus i knew i'd be coming back later in the year.   So,  i'd get a single day in a disney park via a free ticket i could get,  and that would hold me over until i got back later.

This trip is happening on the cheap....so a little Dis is better than no dis.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> I like showers too, and I loathe stinky clients  gross.



Pyrates use banks?      i didn't think you'd be able to call someone pillaging the bank a client.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I think Princess Louisa sounds better. Plus I agree with DC I enjoy showering way to much to be a Pyrate.





Altoqueenkelly said:


> I like showers too, and I loathe stinky clients  gross.



Ok, I have noted all your comments.  I am now going to be Princess Louisa the Clean Pyrate Wench. 



DCTooTall said:


> Pyrates use banks?      i didn't think you'd be able to call someone pillaging the bank a client.



Hey, a client's a client.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Pyrates use banks?      i didn't think you'd be able to call someone pillaging the bank a client.





Sadly, yes, everyone uses the bank.


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Sadly, yes, everyone uses the bank.



So do you accept a lot of Booty Deposits ?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> So do you accept a lot of Booty Deposits ?



Wow, I could take this whole booty thing a couple different ways. The jokes are just flying through my mind. 

But I'll restrain myself.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Wow, I could take this whole booty thing a couple different ways. The jokes are just flying through my mind.
> 
> But I'll restrain myself.



Even if I was being 100 % clean minded with this group its going downhill quickly.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Any reason to drink! It is Friday night afterall!
> 
> *(oh! That's right.... for you guys it's only thursday.... you poor poor things.* )
> 
> 
> .


 
oh u hush!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Oh!  And i don't qualify as a Pyrate.  Not enough wenches....   I bathe too often...  and kinda suck at sword fighting.



modern Pyrates do bathe or shower regularly, one becomes a Pyrate before accumulating wenches, as for the sword fighting, that's why a smart Pyrate also carries a gun..


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> .....
> 
> 
> Expect to be dragged to bars while I'm down there.....
> 
> (saturday night is Citywalk...  but there are 6 other nights to choose from.  )



I doubt that anyone has ever had to Drag Darcy *to* a bar, maybe out of one...LOL

where do you think I met her... in a bar...
and being the gentleman Pyrate that I am, I gave her barstool to another woman, when she went to the ladies room..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> If you're going to get all mathematical on me I'm going to need pen and paper...and a drink.
> 
> By the way, how many wenches are required to be a pyrate?  I wonder if I qualify? (as a pyrate, not a wench) Ooh wait, maybe  I could be both. Louisa the pyrate wench. Has a nice ring to it.



one doesn't  have to have wenches to be a Pyrate, but one has to be a Pyrate to aquire wenches..


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I've never had one, but it would burn a hole in my pocket if I did. Come to think of it I am already going twice this year...maybe I should consider getting one.



I got my first AP in Feb of 2009, I was planning on being there 2-3 weeks, so once i did the math and c=factored in the 14 dollars a day parking, it became a no brainer, then I made my next trip in Jan. of 2010 so I could use the AP for another 3 weeks...

I just bought my second AP in December, again in Orlando for 3 weeks..now I'll make at least one more 3 week trip before it expires, or possibly   2 more trips if I can make it work,, either way it's fantastic


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> The AP discount for Disney hotels... and the employee rate I can now get at Universal hotels,   is gonna make it a tough choice which property to stay at if I do my weekend getaways during the year....
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....  just to get an idea....
> 
> Wilderness Lodge from October 9-16 (7 nights) in a standard 340sqft room....   $1314+tax  (rough estimate using current room only rate on disney's site minus 40% current AP discount for Deluxe's)...
> 
> Universal Loews Royal Pacific... same dates in a standard 335sqft king room...  $1248
> 
> Universal Loews Portifino Bay... same Dates in a standard 450sqft king room....  $1489
> 
> 
> 
> tough choice....



Definitely a tough choice.  But there is one advantage to staying on Disney property.  If you drink at Disney, they will drive. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I doubt that anyone has ever had to Drag Darcy *to* a bar, maybe out of one...LOL
> 
> where do you think I met her... in a bar...
> and being the gentleman Pyrate that I am, I gave her barstool to another woman, when she went to the ladies room..



This is an ABSOLUTELY TRUE story.  I came out of the bathroom and someone else was sitting on my stool. . .hrmf. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I got my first AP in Feb of 2009, I was planning on being there 2-3 weeks, so once i did the math and c=factored in the 14 dollars a day parking, it became a no brainer, then I made my next trip in Jan. of 2010 so I could use the AP for another 3 weeks...
> 
> I just bought my second AP in December, again in Orlando for 3 weeks..now I'll make at least one more 3 week trip before it expires, or possibly   2 more trips if I can make it work,, either way it's fantastic



You really should try to make it two trips. . .even if one of the trips cannot be a full two weeks. . .seriously.


----------



## nurse.darcy

And seriously people, I am gone for 2 hours and you accumulate 2+ pages?  

(On another note, if any of you would be so kind as to remind me of the steps for multi-quoting so I don't take up two pages replying to all of you, I would appreciate it. . .)


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You really should try to make it two trips. . .even if one of the trips cannot be a full two weeks. . .seriously.



if I do 2 trips it would be either 2 , 2 week trips or a 2 and a 3


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> if I do 2 trips it would be either 2 , 2 week trips or a 2 and a 3



Um, my post SHOULD have said a full 3 weeks both trips. . .my bad. I got it now. . .lol.  And that is what I figured.


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> And seriously people, I am gone for 2 hours and you accumulate 2+ pages?
> 
> (On another note, if any of you would be so kind as to remind me of the steps for multi-quoting so I don't take up two pages replying to all of you, I would appreciate it. . .)




Hit the button next to the quote button ("+) for all but the last post you want to multi quote.  On the last post you hit the quote button 

Back to packing and lurking!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> Hit the button next to the quote button ("+) for all but the last post you want to multi quote.  On the last post you hit the quote button
> 
> Back to packing and lurking!



Thank you my dear.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Even if I was being 100 % clean minded with this group its going downhill quickly.



Yes, that's one of the things I like about us.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Definitely a tough choice.  But there is one advantage to staying on Disney property.  If you drink at Disney, they will drive. . .lol.



  There is drinking at WDW?


----------



## tlionheart78

Another thing that can be expected here is the random changing of subjects.  Yeah, I know that i missed out on a bunch of stuff, but I'm too hyped up and excited from something I received in the mail just this evening.  As a couple of folks know on here, I wrote a letter to WDW not too long ago detailing as much of my trip as I could and giving praise to the Cast Members I met during my vacation.  Well, I never thought this would happen, but they did get around to reading it, and here's a link to what I got:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/cygnuslover/letter-response.jpg?t=1298592148

Needless to say, I'm on .  It certainly pays to let people know how special they were to you, no matter where you go for a vacation.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

tlionheart78 said:


> Another thing that can be expected here is the random changing of subjects.  Yeah, I know that i missed out on a bunch of stuff, but I'm too hyped up and excited from something I received in the mail just this evening.  As a couple of folks know on here, I wrote a letter to WDW not too long ago detailing as much of my trip as I could and giving praise to the Cast Members I met during my vacation.  Well, I never thought this would happen, but they did get around to reading it, and here's a link to what I got:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/cygnuslover/letter-response.jpg?t=1298592148
> 
> Needless to say, I'm on .  It certainly pays to let people know how special they were to you, no matter where you go for a vacation.



That's nice.  Kudos to you for writing a letter about your great experiences and to them for taking the time to respond.


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> That's nice.  Kudos to you for writing a letter about your great experiences and to them for taking the time to respond.



It was a lot of fun writing the letter, but at the same time quite a lengthy process as not only was I delayed by several events that happened in the family that postponed me finishing and sending me this letter, but the letter was quite long.  As in six pages long.  Quite a bit to say about one's vacation, no?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> There is drinking at WDW?



Oh Dave, poor misguided one. . .lol


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Not to change the subject (but I really do want to change the subject before this gets out of hand), but as you all know since earlier this week, I have been on a getting healthy journey.  I just weighed in this morning and have gotten rid of 8.8 lbs and a dress size. . .yay me. . .
> 
> Had to celebrate with my peeps ya know. . .



Way to go Darcy!


----------



## ludari

I'm packed and ready to go WDW tomorrow morning for the 1/2 marathon.  I wish I was staying longer to visit with some of the peep on this site.  I guess it's an excuse to plan another trip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Way to go Darcy!



Thanks Luis.  I have been having fun doing it, though I think my trainer is slightly sadistic. . .lol.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks Luis.  I have been having fun doing it, though I think my trainer is slightly sadistic. . .lol.



Having fun is the key.


----------



## ahoff

ludari said:


> I'm packed and ready to go WDW tomorrow morning for the 1/2 marathon.



That's cool, should be fun.  I have done three halfs at DW,  do you know what the course is for this one?  Good luck!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I'm packed and ready to go WDW tomorrow morning for the 1/2 marathon.  I wish I was staying longer to visit with some of the peep on this site.  I guess it's an excuse to plan another trip.



You better. . .though next time I am headed to So. Cal. I will let you know.


----------



## Kfyr23

Why is it so dead on here tonight?


----------



## tlionheart78

Kfyr23 said:


> Why is it so dead on here tonight?



Must be the Thursday Blahs.  Either that or everyone's pumping themselves up for Happy Hour Friday.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Why is it so dead on here tonight?



You just miss me


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> You just miss me


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> Why is it so dead on here tonight?



well I'm working on some sorority paperwork so I'm kinda lurking on and off....
do you need a hug????


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> well I'm working on some sorority paperwork so I'm kinda lurking on and off....
> do you need a hug????



I am always willing to get and give hugs. 
To the right people I will add to clarify.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I am always willing to get and give hugs.
> To the right people I will add to clarify.



well that's always good to know...I'm a big fan of snuggling...but we've already covered that


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> well that's always good to know...I'm a big fan of snuggling...but we've already covered that



I love your new signature!!  Did Funball make it for you?


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love your new signature!!  Did Funball make it for you?



she did!! she's awesome!! I saved it to my laptop


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I love your new signature!!  Did Funball make it for you?


 

yes i did!!     and urs too!!!  


NJDiva said:


> she did!! she's awesome!! I saved it to my laptop


 

thank you for letting me do it!! thank you for asking for one also!! it was soo much to do them both of yours!!   my siggy's have a certain flair. i guess u can always tell if i have made it or not  

both of urs look soooooo good!!!!


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Definitely a tough choice.  But there is one advantage to staying on Disney property.  If you drink at Disney, they will drive. . .lol.



Could say the same thing about Universal...  if I drink at Citywalk I can just hop the boat back.



nurse.darcy said:


> And seriously people, I am gone for 2 hours and you accumulate 2+ pages?
> 
> (On another note, if any of you would be so kind as to remind me of the steps for multi-quoting so I don't take up two pages replying to all of you, I would appreciate it. . .)




How do you think I feel when I sleep.    Sheesh...   you people are crazy talkative.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Could say the same thing about Universal...  if I drink at Citywalk I can just hop the boat back.
> 
> How do you think I feel when I sleep.    Sheesh...   you people are crazy talkative.



Yes, you can hop the boat back, BUT you can't get the TIW discount at Universal.

And I remember when I was working nights I would come on here the next evening when I woke up and it would take quite a while to go through all the posts and respond. . .lol.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Darcy...just read about your early results from adopting a healthier lifestyle. 

Congratulations!!!

It is amazing how much a difference a healthier lifestyle can have on one's body.  I began eating healthier in 2008 and within 3 months I had cut my clolesterol by more than 50%...within another six months I had dropped nearly 30 pounds going from a 40 inch waist to a 36/37 inch waist.  And I am still keeping up with that lifestyle.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, you can hop the boat back, BUT you can't get the TIW discount at Universal.
> 
> And I remember when I was working nights I would come on here the next evening when I woke up and it would take quite a while to go through all the posts and respond. . .lol.





True.....   hmmm....   tough choices....


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Man I got so sick last night. Ugh... I'm pretty sure it was food poisoning. I hadn't thrown up in probably 5+ years before last night. Definitely not a feeling I missed. Hope everyone had a better night than I did.


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I got so sick last night. Ugh... I'm pretty sure it was food poisoning. I hadn't thrown up in probably 5+ years before last night. Definitely not a feeling I missed. Hope everyone had a better night than I did.



Wow I know how much that sucks. Ginger works wonders. Right now I'm in physical therapy for my ankle and trust me, I will take therapy over your feeling any day. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MICKEY88

I got bored last night, so I decided to try my hand at making a new signature for myself..obviously not as good or pretty as the one's that Funball makes, but not bad for a first attempt, besides, Pyrates don't do pretty...


----------



## Funball

ok..i got someting funny to share with you all.. so some of you maybe getting a image in your pm box.. just look at it carefully!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Darcy...just read about your early results from adopting a healthier lifestyle.
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> It is amazing how much a difference a healthier lifestyle can have on one's body.  I began eating healthier in 2008 and within 3 months I had cut my clolesterol by more than 50%...within another six months I had dropped nearly 30 pounds going from a 40 inch waist to a 36/37 inch waist.  And I am still keeping up with that lifestyle.



Very awesome.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> Man I got so sick last night. Ugh... I'm pretty sure it was food poisoning. I hadn't thrown up in probably 5+ years before last night. Definitely not a feeling I missed. Hope everyone had a better night than I did.



Hope you feel better soon.  Pizza gave me food poisoning about 5 years ago and I thought I was going to die.  I think I was even wishing for it at one point.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> True.....   hmmm....   tough choices....



See, I told you it would be rough.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I got bored last night, so I decided to try my hand at making a new signature for myself..obviously not as good or pretty as the one's that Funball makes, but not bad for a first attempt, besides, Pyrates don't do pretty...



Shoot, I can't see images here at work, so now I have to wait till I get home and we are BUSY BUSY BUSY today.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> I got bored last night, so I decided to try my hand at making a new signature for myself..obviously not as good or pretty as the one's that Funball makes, but not bad for a first attempt, besides, Pyrates don't do pretty...



I like it! Very piratey!


----------



## tlionheart78

Funball said:


> ok..i got someting funny to share with you all.. so some of you maybe getting a image in your pm box.. just look at it carefully!



Been a boring day at work so I could use a little something to make the day interesting. :3


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> I got bored last night, so I decided to try my hand at making a new signature for myself..obviously not as good or pretty as the one's that Funball makes, but not bad for a first attempt, besides, Pyrates don't do pretty...




very nice... but it needs to be like have a glass over lay. see i have to do the mail but when i get back i will put that graphic in my photo shop and make it shiny and glossy if you want, and beveled with a drop shadow


----------



## Funball

ok sooo ladies here been previously married? i need to know what the standard price is paid for a wedding dress...don't ask why, i just need to know.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> See, I told you it would be rough.



 **grumble** **grumble**



Funball said:


> ok sooo ladies here been previously married? i need to know what the standard price is paid for a wedding dress...don't ask why, i just need to know.



  Haven't been married...  never looked at Wedding dresses....  but...  I think I heard it was somewhere in the neighborhood of a first born.   They also sometimes accept one upper appendage and one of your lower appendages,  but that option is seldom taken due to the fact that using them as dress payment can often impact the day of the wedding and wedding photos.




And in other news....  I Just bought my Universal Premier Annual Pass.     I gotta wait to get the Disney pass until I'm down there and can use my freebie ticket as credit towards the price.


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> very nice... but it needs to be like have a glass over lay. see i have to do the mail but when i get back i will put that graphic in my photo shop and make it shiny and glossy if you want, and beveled with a drop shadow



if ya really want, that's up to you, but as I stated, Pyrates don't do pretty,
I don't think it needs anything, it's the way I wanted it to be..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> ok sooo ladies here been previously married? i need to know what the standard price is paid for a wedding dress...don't ask why, i just need to know.



Yes, 3 times. . .never bought a wedding dress though, so not much help there.


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> ok sooo ladies here been previously married? i need to know what the standard price is paid for a wedding dress...don't ask why, i just need to know.



I would think there is no standard price, it would all depend on the brides budget and her taste in dresses....,

I'm not a Lady, nor have I ever worn a wedding dress, but I do own two of them, they are part of my studio wardrobe..

I paid $20  each for them


----------



## Funball

OKK SO $450 is .. what cheap for a wedding dress?


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> OKK SO $450 is .. what cheap for a wedding dress?



depends on the dress, and where you are buying it, I know a shop that sells last years wedding dresses at a substantial saving over last years prices..
generally 100-200 dollars


----------



## ttester9612

Funball said:


> OKK SO $450 is .. what cheap for a wedding dress?



Okay I've been lurking on this thread for sometime...but finally decided to chime in.  As for weddings dress, I've been married only once (1978) at that time my dress cost $500.  I'm not sure what the current price is now but I would assume the costs would go up not down.  So Funball is $450 the current rate?  If so, that is good.


----------



## MICKEY88

http://weddings.about.com/cs/dresses/a/dresscost.htm


----------



## bluedevilinaz

NJDiva said:


> Wow I know how much that sucks. Ginger works wonders. Right now I'm in physical therapy for my ankle and trust me, I will take therapy over your feeling any day. Hope you feel better soon.



I'm not throwing up anymore thankfully. Just got an overall blah feeling going on. I would too. haha. Thanks. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hope you feel better soon.  Pizza gave me food poisoning about 5 years ago and I thought I was going to die.  I think I was even wishing for it at one point.



Sounds like what I was saying last night. I wanted to die. I hate this feeling with a passion. I got mine from some eggs I cooked that were probably out of date. *sigh* oh well. Lesson learned.


----------



## MICKEY88

http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale_wedding_dresses.html?f=bm|14080800%20Wedding%20Dresses%20Bridal%20US%20C%20AW|6645117295|contextual|adwords|14080800%20Wedding%20Dresses%20Bridal%20US%20C%20AW|weddings.about.com|YHY&gclid=CN6rna__o6cCFVFx5QodzRnFBA


----------



## MICKEY88

I found a dress for ya..

http://www.dhgate.com/sexy-beading-gathered-bridal-pageant-gown/p-ff80808124a520190124b33e04412cae.html


http://www.dhgate.com/wholesale-cus...dress/p-ff808081292a052d01292ef272b63527.html


----------



## Funball

ttester9612 said:


> Okay I've been lurking on this thread for sometime...but finally decided to chime in.  As for weddings dress, I've been married only once (1978) at that time my dress cost $500.  I'm not sure what the current price is now but I would assume the costs would go up not down.  So Funball is $450 the current rate?  If so, that is good.




yeah on usa made dresses with color .. yes at least the ones i like are that price...


nice dress mickey, but not really my style


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> yeah on usa made dresses with color .. yes at least the ones i like are that price...
> 
> 
> nice dress mickey, but not really my style



this one in yellow would look nice..LOL


http://www.dhgate.com/amazing-ball-gown-wedding-dress-evening-dress/p-ff8080812b2e45bf012b333628553306.html


----------



## Funball

omg nooo. no bright colored dress...



this is the dress i been looking at, i have seen it on 4 other websites, its been about the same price roughly, my man has me looking at dresses, but has not asked yet----?? what does that mean? anyhow i been looking

http://www.dressofalifetime.com/wed...?PRODUCTID=US0273&VIEW=FRONT&GALLERY=american


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> omg nooo. no bright colored dress...
> 
> 
> 
> this is the dress i been looking at, i have seen it on 4 other websites, its been about the same price roughly, my man has me looking at dresses, but has not asked yet----?? what does that mean? anyhow i been looking
> 
> http://www.dressofalifetime.com/wed...?PRODUCTID=US0273&VIEW=FRONT&GALLERY=american



I think 450 is a reasonable price to pay for a wedding dress. It's about mid-range.


----------



## DIS_MERI

I think my dress cost as much to alter as it did to buy, but I'm rather short (both dress and alterations were in the $200 range, but this was over a decade ago).

<back to packing and lurking...moving tomorrow, in the snow!>


----------



## Funball

ANYHOW...

the sky cleared up here, the rain went away;was raining for like 5 min., the sun has come out. i am totally goin to DLR after work!


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> omg nooo. no bright colored dress...
> [/url]



but you could look like Belle..


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> but you could look like Belle..




umm no thanks.... wait are you mocking me?


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> I would think there is no standard price, it would all depend on the brides budget and her taste in dresses....,
> 
> I'm not a Lady, nor have I ever worn a wedding dress, but I do own two of them, they are part of my studio wardrobe..
> 
> I paid $20  each for them



Dude!  I didn't know Wal-Mart sold wedding gowns!


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> umm no thanks.... wait are you mocking me?



nope, I thought all the ladies on this thread were princesses, and that dress just looked like Belle's


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> Dude!  I didn't know Wal-Mart sold wedding gowns!



Nope, Craigslist


----------



## Funball

tlionheart78 said:


> Dude!  I didn't know Wal-Mart sold wedding gowns!




they sell viels at $10  !! and tiaras too


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Dude!  I didn't know Wal-Mart sold wedding gowns!





Funball said:


> they sell viels at $10  !! and tiaras too



And Coffins!   (so you can cover Death as well if the marriage doesn't work out)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lady-de-Guadalupe-Steel-Casket/12569361


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> Nope, Craigslist



Ah, that's good.  Nice to know you got high class instead of no class.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> And Coffins!   (so you can cover Death as well if the marriage doesn't work out)
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lady-de-Guadalupe-Steel-Casket/12569361




gross  

well now, we don't know what tricks he got up his sleeve, or why he got me looking at usa made wedding dresses... 

anyhow...the weather has cleared here i wonder if Darcy will be going to AK or MK today


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> gross
> 
> well now, we don't know what tricks he got up his sleeve, or why he got me looking at usa made wedding dresses...
> 
> anyhow...the weather has cleared here i wonder if Darcy will be going to AK or MK today



for Darcy it's usually AK or HS

AK her favorite park  HS, her favorite bar..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

tlionheart78 said:


> Ah, that's good.  Nice to know you got high class instead of no class.



nothing to do with class,

who in their right mind would pay top dollar for a wedding dress, to do a trash the dress photo shoot


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88 said:


> for Darcy it's usually AK or HS
> 
> AK her favorite park  HS, her favorite bar..LOL



hahaa. she sounds like me.. DCA is my favorite park, the wine bar is my favorite attraction!!  



MICKEY88 said:


> nothing to do with class,
> 
> who in their right mind would pay top dollar for a wedding dress, to do a trash the dress photo shoot



yeah in that case you dont need to buy a wedding gown at full price..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> And Coffins!   (so you can cover Death as well if the marriage doesn't work out)
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lady-de-Guadalupe-Steel-Casket/12569361



Your mind jumped from weddings to coffins??   That's just morbid.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Your mind jumped from weddings to coffins??   That's just morbid.



LOL...  actually,  It was the Walmart comment that made me jump there.   I still find it incredibly scary on several levels that Walmart sells caskets.  I mean,  if they can sell those,  i wouldn't put anything past them.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> And Coffins!   (so you can cover Death as well if the marriage doesn't work out)
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lady-de-Guadalupe-Steel-Casket/12569361



Marriage is sorta like death if you really think about it. LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> Marriage is sorta like death if you really think about it. LOL





I was trying to avoid that comment.   Last thing I need to start is another "typical male"  tangent.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Funball said:


> gross
> 
> well now, we don't know what tricks he got up his sleeve, or why he got me looking at usa made wedding dresses...
> 
> anyhow...the weather has cleared here i wonder if Darcy will be going to AK or MK today



Darcy is at work today and on call tonight. . .I am not going ANYWHERE. And MICKEY is right about my park choices. . .lol.


----------



## NJDiva

Funball said:


> they sell viels at $10  !! and tiaras too



and every girl should have a tiara!!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Darcy is at work today and on call tonight. . .I am not going ANYWHERE. And MICKEY is right about my park choices. . .lol.



see I pay attention !! _sometimes_


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> Marriage is sorta like death if you really think about it. LOL





DCTooTall said:


> I was trying to avoid that comment.   Last thing I need to start is another "typical male"  tangent.



Typical males.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> and every girl should have a tiara!!



I have two. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> see I pay attention !! _sometimes_



Yeah, most of the time, actually. . .


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

NJDiva said:


> and every girl should have a tiara!!



True! I have one that I keep in my bedroom in case I forget I'm a princess.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

So my sister just backed out of our June WDW trip...This means that I'm now expecting some of you to come and drink around the World with me. Those of you in FL can drive over and everyone else is cordially invited to fly down for the weekend.


----------



## Funball

NJDiva said:


> and every girl should have a tiara!!



umm yes i am totally doing the whole tiara and veil thing..



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So my sister just backed out of our June WDW trip...This means that I'm now expecting some of you to come and drink around the World with me. Those of you in FL can drive over and everyone else is cordially invited to fly down for the weekend.




..umm well have fun!! when ur out here let me know


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So my sister just backed out of our June WDW trip...This means that I'm now expecting some of you to come and drink around the World with me. Those of you in FL can drive over and everyone else is cordially invited to fly down for the weekend.



I'll start drinking ASAP so I am well prepared.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I'll start drinking ASAP so I am well prepared.



I think you'd better because I plan on doing it right.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> umm yes i am totally doing the whole tiara and veil thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..umm well have fun!! when ur out here let me know



I'd love to make it back to CA. Don't see it happening in the near future though.


----------



## MICKEY88

here's another signature I made last night, this one shows why it's good to be a Pyrate..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> here's another signature I made last night, this one shows why it's good to be a Pyrate..LOL



See, I like this one, but I didn't get to see the first one. I just got home and turned on the computer to see the other one. ..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Grocery store lesson of the day: I have the inner strength to resist the E.L. Fudge cookies...unless they're double stuffed. Then my resistance crumbles.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> See, I like this one, but I didn't get to see the first one. I just got home and turned on the computer to see the other one. ..



LOL, I thought the guys might like it, but didn't expect any females to like it


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Grocery store lesson of the day: I have the inner strength to resist the E.L. Fudge cookies...unless they're double stuffed. Then my resistance crumbles.



hmm it's always good to know a lady's weaknesses


----------



## Funball

mm it needs a drop shadow


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So my sister just backed out of our June WDW trip...This means that I'm now expecting some of you to come and drink around the World with me. Those of you in FL can drive over and everyone else is cordially invited to fly down for the weekend.



When in June?  And are you offering crash space?


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Grocery store lesson of the day: I have the inner strength to resist the E.L. Fudge cookies...unless they're double stuffed. Then my resistance crumbles.



I have that weekness for double stuf Oreoes.  Especially if the creme is fudge.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, I thought the guys might like it, but didn't expect any females to like it



Well, its just so you.  But I still want to see the other one. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> hmm it's always good to know a ladies weaknesses



I don't have any weaknesses. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> mm it needs a drop shadow



you referring to my signature ???


----------



## Funball

MICKEY88

Since u love pirates soo  much . i made u something


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, its just so you.  But I still want to see the other one. . .lol.



so go back a few pages and see it..


----------



## Funball

Can u tell what it is? focurs ur eyes on the middle you can see what it is!


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I don't have any weaknesses. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> Can u tell what it is? focurs ur eyes on the middle you can see what it is!



I haven't a clue


----------



## Funball

look closer


----------



## Funball

its this


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


>



Gee thanks for that. . .but did you really have to laugh THAT hard?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> so go back a few pages and see it..



Okay, I saw it. . .honestly, I think I like the second one better. . .it suits you.


----------



## MICKEY88




----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


>



LOL. . .Okay. . .now I just don't know what to say. . .lol.  Of course I like this one.


----------



## Funball

yeash that one is better  i guess.. what version of photo shop u using?


----------



## DIS_MERI

tlionheart78 said:


> I have that weekness for double stuf Oreoes.  Especially if the creme is fudge.




Mine is Reese's cups. I've been using chocolate for stress relief and I bought an 8 pack at 3pm, which is now 3/4 of the way gone


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> When in June?  And are you offering crash space?


I'm going to be there June 9 to 14. I can't offer crash space because I still have other family coming with me. Wish I could offer some. That would make the trip way cheap. 




nurse.darcy said:


> I don't have any weaknesses. . .


Um....me neither. Double stuffed cookies aren't a weakness.  They're a necessity. 


MICKEY88 said:


>


This is my favorite so far.


----------



## Kfyr23

DIS_MERI said:


> Mine is Reese's cups. I've been using chocolate for stress relief and I bought an 8 pack at 3pm, which is now 3/4 of the way gone



I wanted to buy some of the Reese's mini's but I talked myself out of it.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to be there June 9 to 14. I can't offer crash space because I still have other family coming with me. Wish I could offer some. That would make the trip way cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Um....me neither. Double stuffed cookies aren't a weakness.  They're a necessity.
> 
> This is my favorite so far.



So are you giving out an open invite for drinks ?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I wanted to buy some of the Reese's mini's but I talked myself out of it.



I like the Easter egg shaped peanut butter cups they make every Spring.


----------



## MICKEY88

Funball said:


> yeash that one is better  i guess.. what version of photo shop u using?



you guess.???  LOL

what's photoshop,  these are hand drawn and scanned ??


----------



## tlionheart78

DIS_MERI said:


> Mine is Reese's cups. I've been using chocolate for stress relief and I bought an 8 pack at 3pm, which is now 3/4 of the way gone



I usually have that trouble as well. I say I'll eat just one...after I had my tenth cookie or so...........



Kfyr23 said:


> I wanted to buy some of the Reese's mini's but I talked myself out of it.



You're a stronger guy than we thought. 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like the Easter egg shaped peanut butter cups they make every Spring.



Actually, I just happened to think of something more powerful than oreos.  And that's the power of fresh baked homemade cookies right from the oven.  The kind that will melt in your mouth.  Gets me everytime.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> I wanted to buy some of the Reese's mini's but I talked myself out of it.



good for you!!


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to be there June 9 to 14. I can't offer crash space because I still have other family coming with me. Wish I could offer some. That would make the trip way cheap.



Hmmmm....  Not sure if I'd be able to make a trip down there in June or not.....   


I'll have to see....


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> Marriage is sorta like death if you really think about it. LOL


 Typical Typical Typical.... tsk tsk tsk



DCTooTall said:


> I was trying to avoid that comment.   Last thing I need to start is another "typical male"  tangent.



Too late 



NJDiva said:


> and every girl should have a tiara!!



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Typical males.



 This 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> So my sister just backed out of our June WDW trip...This means that I'm now expecting some of you to come and drink around the World with me.





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm going to be there June 9 to 14.



Oh no! We are going in June too, but by your dates we will just miss eachother!! We will be in Miami from 15th-18th and Disney from 19th to the 27th




DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....  Not sure if I'd be able to make a trip down there in June or not.....



You can, you should, you will  

I am still working on someone else, a fun lil DVC member to book HIS flight for June  Cape May is calling your name...... and since I made reservations to eat there and I dont even eat seafood


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Hello everybody! Isn't Saturday awesome?



Kfyr23 said:


> So are you giving out an open invite for drinks ?



I am always open to drinks. But this invite is more specifically for drinking at Epcot. I really don't mind doing it by myself because I like to people watch. It would be fun with a few other people though. 


DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....  Not sure if I'd be able to make a trip down there in June or not.....
> 
> I'll have to see....



I'm sending you June mini-vacation vibes. I bet you're ready for a little trip by June.  I just don't know if your wallet will be ready. 


Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh no! We are going in June too, but by your dates we will just miss eachother!! We will be in Miami from 15th-18th and Disney from 19th to the 27th



Our trips are so close together! I'm really sorry we'll be missing each other. Hmm...maybe next year....



Altoqueenkelly said:


> You can, you should, you will


What she said. 


Altoqueenkelly said:


> I am still working on someone else, a fun lil DVC member to book HIS flight for June  Cape May is calling your name...... and since I made reservations to eat there and I dont even eat seafood



He should absolutely book his flight...wait...you don't eat any seafood? Not even shrimp...crab....LOBSTER??? What about sushi?


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> He should absolutely book his flight...


 I agree, but flight prices right now.... wowzers... Hope they lower soon.



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> wait...you don't eat any seafood? Not even shrimp...crab....LOBSTER??? What about sushi?



Nope!!!! But my DD LOVES it


----------



## tlionheart78

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Hello everybody! Isn't Saturday awesome?



Saturday's are awesome indeed.  This one would be more awesome once my cable box is correctly set up............ Grrr..... Comcast...........


----------



## nurse.darcy

Saturdays are awesome.  I walked around Downtown Kissimmee today, went to the gym, stopped by the local produce market and bought fresh fruits and veggies and am now home relaxing for a bit.


----------



## Kfyr23

I am stuck at work while half of my county is turning into a brush fire hoping it stays away from my area.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Kfyr23 said:


> I am stuck at work while half of my county is turning into a brush fire hoping it stays away from my area.



I'm not smelling any brush fires here in Kissimmee so probably safe. . .


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Typical Typical Typical.... tsk tsk tsp



Not typical you know better


----------



## Kfyr23

nurse.darcy said:


> I'm not smelling any brush fires here in Kissimmee so probably safe. . .



It's headed from Lake Wales towards YeeHaw Junction.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mmmmmm, another successful dinner cooked.  Sauteed chicken breast with a mushroom garlic reduction, and a beautiful side salad.  I forgot how much fun I have cooking. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Mmmmmm, another successful dinner cooked.  Sauteed chicken breast with a mushroom garlic reduction, and a beautiful side salad.  I forgot how much fun I have cooking. . .



Sounds delicious.  I am getting ready to cook some blackened tilapia, cole slaw, and fresh tomatoe with a little olive olil.  All washed down with a nice chardonnay.

I love cooking, but not as much fun when it is just for me...


----------



## DIS_MERI

I think I may have survived moving today!  I still have to finish cleaning out the fridge and the oven at my old place tonight, which will commence as soon as my brother finishes putting together the girls bunkbeds.  It probably wouldn't have been too awful, but my driveway meant we had to move via pickup trucks (moving van couldn't make it up) and since I homeschool we have *lots* of books.  I'm exhausted, but happy its almost over.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Mmmmmm, another successful dinner cooked.  Sauteed chicken breast with a mushroom garlic reduction, and a beautiful side salad.  I forgot how much fun I have cooking. . .



Not much of an appetite going on around here.  Went and got some gourmet burgers over at Calhoun's.  They've also got some of the best ribs around if you're in the East Tennessee area.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Sounds delicious.  I am getting ready to cook some blackened tilapia, cole slaw, and fresh tomatoe with a little olive olil.  All washed down with a nice chardonnay.
> 
> I love cooking, but not as much fun when it is just for me...



I hear you Dave.  Its definitely not as much fun solo, but I am definitely not as tempted to eat out if I make more fancy foods that taste good.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DIS_MERI said:


> I think I may have survived moving today!  I still have to finish cleaning out the fridge and the oven at my old place tonight, which will commence as soon as my brother finishes putting together the girls bunkbeds.  It probably wouldn't have been too awful, but my driveway meant we had to move via pickup trucks (moving van couldn't make it up) and since I homeschool we have *lots* of books.  I'm exhausted, but happy its almost over.



I hate moving. . .ugh



tlionheart78 said:


> Not much of an appetite going on around here.  Went and got some gourmet burgers over at Calhoun's.  They've also got some of the best ribs around if you're in the East Tennessee area.



Sounds good.  Hope you enjoyed it.

Woo hoo. . .managed the multi-quote.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo hoo. . .managed the multi-quote.



 Congrats!  You're now a full-fledge nerd!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo hoo. . .managed the multi-quote.



Yay! Darcy 1, technology 0


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Mmmmmm, another successful dinner cooked.  Sauteed chicken breast with a mushroom garlic reduction, and a beautiful side salad.  I forgot how much fun I have cooking. . .



Yes, cooking is fun. It is the clean-up part that is a drag......  Anyway, sounds delicious!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Yes, cooking is fun. It is the clean-up part that is a drag......  Anyway, sounds delicious!



Augie, just finished the clean up. . .so done for now.  And clean up is pretty easy from that dinner since it was one skillet (cooking for one does have an advantage sometimes). . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Congrats!  You're now a full-fledge nerd!





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yay! Darcy 1, technology 0



Thanks you two. . .Yeah, full fledged nerd here. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

And that is what dishwashers are for, I guess. Though I do not use mine much.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> And that is what dishwashers are for, I guess. Though I do not use mine much.



I can't remember the last time I actually used a dishwasher.  Food would be dried on by the time I had enough dishes in one.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you Dave.  Its definitely not as much fun solo, but I am definitely not as tempted to eat out if I make more fancy foods that taste good.



When it is just me, I do prefer to cook-in because I can make some very good meals.  But sometimes when I am trying to impress a woman, preferably a Disney , I do like to cook a romantic dinner by candlelight with the right wine to go with the meal.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

ahoff said:


> And that is what dishwashers are for, I guess. Though I do not use mine much.



Today is why I am glad I am renting instead of owning...the dishwasher in my apartment died today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> When it is just me, I do prefer to cook-in because I can make some very good meals.  But sometimes when I am trying to impress a woman, preferably a Disney , I do like to cook a romantic dinner by candlelight with the right wine to go with the meal.



I just kind of stopped cooking and eating good meals at home a couple years ago.  I am not sure why because I think I am pretty creative and good at it.  Since I embarked on this new healthier lifestyle, I have made cooking at home a priority.

Oh, and this Princess loves to have romantic dinners with wine. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Today is why I am glad I am renting instead of owning...the dishwasher in my apartment died today.



I don't even know if mine works.  I have never used it. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I can't remember the last time I actually used a dishwasher.  Food would be dried on by the time I had enough dishes in one.



 a dishwasher should be run every 2-3 days regardless of how full it is, otherwise food particles and such dry down inside the pump/motor and shorten the lifespan considerably,


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> But sometimes when I am trying to impress a woman, preferably a Disney , I do like to cook a romantic dinner by candlelight with the right wine to go with the meal.



I tried to cook a romantic dinner by candlelight once.

Apparently I didn't have the right candles, I couldn't get enough heat to cook the food thoroughly, so I gave up and used my stove..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

MICKEY88 said:


> I tried to cook a romantic dinner by candlelight once.
> 
> Apparently I didn't have the right candles, I couldn't get enough heat to cook the food thoroughly, so I gave up and used my stove..




Hahahaha


----------



## Funball

what up everyone.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I tried to cook a romantic dinner by candlelight once.
> 
> Apparently I didn't have the right candles, I couldn't get enough heat to cook the food thoroughly, so I gave up and used my stove..


----------



## DisneydaveCT

MICKEY88 said:


> I tried to cook a romantic dinner by candlelight once.
> 
> Apparently I didn't have the right candles, I couldn't get enough heat to cook the food thoroughly, so I gave up and used my stove..



It took me awhile to realize that a good Yankee candle helps with preparing the romantic meal.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Omg, I was sooooooo tired last night, went to bed and slept 12 hours! 

I haven't done that in years!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Omg, I was sooooooo tired last night, went to bed and slept 12 hours!
> 
> I haven't done that in years!!!



You should still be sleeping its to early to be up on a day off.


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> It took me awhile to realize that a good Yankee candle helps with preparing the romantic meal.



thanks for the tip  I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

It SNOWED in Tucson, Az last night. Global warming my foot!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Home watching the Oscar Red Carpet. . .woo hoo.


----------



## NJDiva

Packing for a business trip. How do you pack to go to a place where it's gonna be 19 degrees and snowing???


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> Packing for a business trip. How do you pack to go to a place where it's gonna be 19 degrees and snowing???



Been there, done that. I wore a heavy coat and packed LOTS of layers.


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> Packing for a business trip. How do you pack to go to a place where it's gonna be 19 degrees and snowing???



You hide someone to snuggle with in your suit case. LOL


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> You hide someone to snuggle with in your suit case. LOL



are you offering to do that?


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> are you offering to do that?



You might look a little funny in a business meeting with another person wrapped around you to stay warm.


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> You might look a little funny in a business meeting with another person wrapped around you to stay warm.



well you could stay in the nice warm hotel and channel surf? it's right next to two restaraunts one of which is an Irish Bar...then there's the casino down the street....


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> well you could stay in the nice warm hotel and channel surf? it's right next to two restaraunts one of which is an Irish Bar...then there's the casino down the street....



Sounds way better than going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Getting my DD prepared to start her new preschool tomorrow!! Primrose School. Awesome Awesome place!! I am a tad nervous to how she'll adjust coming from a private babysitter all these years!!!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

This one's for Kyle


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> This one's for Kyle



Good thing I dont know how to post pics because I would show you a better version .


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> Sounds way better than going to work tomorrow.



see...I can be entertaining...


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Getting my DD prepared to start her new preschool tomorrow!! Primrose School. Awesome Awesome place!! I am a tad nervous to how she'll adjust coming from a private babysitter all these years!!!



She'll do great. Give her some time. It took my son about a month to really get used to going to school.  And maybe she'll acclimate faster since she's a bit older than him.


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> see...I can be entertaining...



Where are you headed out to ?


----------



## NJDiva

Kfyr23 said:


> Where are you headed out to ?



I am headed to a quaint little town called Sarnia in Ontario. I have to teach a 3 day class up there so it should be interesting.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> She'll do great. Give her some time. It took my son about a month to really get used to going to school.  And maybe she'll acclimate faster since she's a bit older than him.



I hope your right!! I want her to be ready to start the more rigorous curriculum they start in the fall (Private Pre-K), She has to wear uniforms and everything, its too cute!!


----------



## knewton64

NJDiva said:


> well you could stay in the nice warm hotel and channel surf? it's right next to two restaraunts one of which is an Irish Bar...then there's the casino down the street....



...........sounds like the kinda fun I am going to have June17th........

....in Dublin Ireland.


trip report listed below if anyone of ya wanna follow along.




T.T.F.N.


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Oh no! We are going in June too, but by your dates we will just miss eachother!! We will be in Miami from 15th-18th and Disney from 19th to the 27th
> 
> You can, you should, you will



  i'll have to see when my brother is doing his trip this summer.  I might be able to find some free crash space with him for a day or 2.

   Sounds like you will actually be at Disney on my Birthday.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I'm sending you June mini-vacation vibes. I bet you're ready for a little trip by June.  I just don't know if your wallet will be ready.



 As I just mentioned above...  i'm gonna see when my brother is going to be down there and see if i can score some free crash space.    I gotta behave as much as possible since I also have a goal of getting most of my current debts paid off this year.




tlionheart78 said:


> Saturday's are awesome indeed.  This one would be more awesome once my cable box is correctly set up............ Grrr..... Comcast...........



  Heh....  sometimes it's nice working for the company.    When I moved into my current apartment a few years back the earliest appointment I could get to have someone swing by my apartment and connect me was like 3 days after I moved in......So I called the guy who works in the headend and had him swing by on his way home to connect me.   




MICKEY88 said:


> I tried to cook a romantic dinner by candlelight once.
> 
> Apparently I didn't have the right candles, I couldn't get enough heat to cook the food thoroughly, so I gave up and used my stove..







Altoqueenkelly said:


> Omg, I was sooooooo tired last night, went to bed and slept 12 hours!
> 
> I haven't done that in years!!!



  i usually have at least one 12hr sleep per week.  It seems to always happen my first weekend (read: sleep in) morning of the week.  I try to avoid setting an alarm on the weekends,   and since I don't have kids,    I don't have to worry about the kiddy-alarm.


----------



## DCTooTall

Hmmmm.....   Anybody know what the thread max page/post count is?    I'm thinking we may need to create a sequel thread soon at the rate we've been going.   


Also....  Anyone have any suggestions of the Sequel thread title?    I'm kinda leaning towards maybe:

"Singles Social Club: Part Deux"    or
"Revenge of the Singles Social Club"     Or
"Singles Social Club:  2 drink minimum"    Hmmm.. or how about
"Singles Social Club:  AKA the Dis Insane Asylum"


LOL...  any preferences?   Suggestions?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DCTooTall said:


> Heh....  sometimes it's nice working for the company.    When I moved into my current apartment a few years back the earliest appointment I could get to have someone swing by my apartment and connect me was like 3 days after I moved in......So I called the guy who works in the headend and had him swing by on his way home to connect me.



Having good connections always helps.  Are you a current or former Comcaster?  It is one of three logos I wore in my cable days.


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneydaveCT said:


> Having good connections always helps.  Are you a current or former Comcaster?  It is one of three logos I wore in my cable days.



Current.   Work in one of those "man behind the curtain" engineering type spots.  (as in,   if i do my job right,   you never even realize I exist.)


----------



## DisneydaveCT

DCTooTall said:


> Current.   Work in one of those "man behind the curtain" engineering type spots.  (as in,   if i do my job right,   you never even realize I exist.)



I was one of the public faces of the company in CT starting with TCI through AT&T BB, and later Comcast.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> i'll have to see when my brother is doing his trip this summer.  I might be able to find some free crash space with him for a day or 2.
> 
> Sounds like you will actually be at Disney on my Birthday.



I didn't know your birthday's in June!  I hope your brother is in Florida for it. Then you can go down for a delicious birthday celebration.


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I didn't know your birthday's in June!  I hope your brother is in Florida for it. Then you can go down for a delicious birthday celebration.



Well they are talking about maybe being down there over my Bday....   Dunno if i'll make the trip though or not.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Hey DC, not only are we former colleagues, but now I see our birthdays are in the same week.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....
> Also....  Anyone have any suggestions of the Sequel thread title?    I'm kinda leaning towards maybe:
> 
> "Singles Social Club: Part Deux"    or
> "Revenge of the Singles Social Club"     Or
> "Singles Social Club:  2 drink minimum"    Hmmm.. or how about
> "Singles Social Club:  AKA the Dis Insane Asylum"
> 
> 
> LOL...  any preferences?   Suggestions?



The Singles Social Club Strikes Back?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....   Anybody know what the thread max page/post count is?    I'm thinking we may need to create a sequel thread soon at the rate we've been going.
> 
> 
> Also....  Anyone have any suggestions of the Sequel thread title?    I'm kinda leaning towards maybe:
> 
> "Singles Social Club: Part Deux"    or
> "Revenge of the Singles Social Club"     Or
> "Singles Social Club:  2 drink minimum"    Hmmm.. or how about
> "Singles Social Club:  AKA the Dis Insane Asylum"
> 
> 
> LOL...  any preferences?   Suggestions?



I vote for red


----------



## DCTooTall

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hey DC, not only are we former colleagues, but now I see our birthdays are in the same week.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWFU2L-4D3s





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The Singles Social Club Strikes Back?




I Like it....  Keep the suggestions coming.     I'm thinking I'll start the new thread before I leave for my Disney fix.


----------



## DIS_MERI

If there is a 2 drink minimum I'll have to be the DD, I don't drink anymore 

But I agree with Mickey, the Insane Asylum is probably most applicable (although my Star Wars crazed DS would have me vote for Louisa's choice).

And, it appears my birthday is close to DC and Dave's (although my bday is during Louisa's trip, not Kelly's  ).  Sigh, and now back to unpacking for me!


----------



## Kfyr23

Why is it everyone comes to Florida during the most miserable time of year ? It's ten degrees hotter than hell here in June and July.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....   Anybody know what the thread max page/post count is?    I'm thinking we may need to create a sequel thread soon at the rate we've been going.



"Revenge of the Singles Social Club"  



DCTooTall said:


> I don't have to worry about the kiddy-alarm.



Yah Its fun, but gets better as they get older, my DD can entertain herself for about an hour sometimes two while I snooze, she playes with her dollhouse usually 



Kfyr23 said:


> Why is it everyone comes to Florida during the most miserable time of year ? It's ten degrees hotter than hell here in June and July.



Some of us dont have a choice as to when to vacation, crazy. I usually plan WDW over MY and DD's birthdays in May but since my BFF is getting married in Miami in June, that was when we have to go. I cant afford two big trips (cuz of the airfare) So It makes sense to tack a week of Disney onto the wedding trip. Go in June or dont go at all this year..... and my vote is whatever it takes to get me to Disney!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Some of us dont have a choice as to when to vacation, crazy. I usually plan WDW over MY and DD's birthdays in May but since my BFF is getting married in Miami in June, that was when we have to go. I cant afford two big trips (cuz of the airfare) So It makes sense to tack a week of Disney onto the wedding trip. Go in June or dont go at all this year..... and my vote is whatever it takes to get me to Disney!!!



I know your reasoning goober. 

Everyone should protest summer vacation( Holidays for Brits ) and only come when its cooler.


----------



## MICKEY88

Kfyr23 said:


> Everyone should protest summer vacation( Holidays for Brits ) and only come when its cooler.



shhhhhhh  I like the smaller crowds when it's cooler..

although this past December was a little too cool


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> I Like it....  Keep the suggestions coming.     I'm thinking I'll start the new thread before I leave for my Disney fix.



Indiana Jones and the Singles Social Club of Doom


----------



## CoasterAddict

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Indiana Jones and the Singles Social Club of Doom



Well, *that* certainly sounds cheerful and welcoming--not.


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> Why is it everyone comes to Florida during the most miserable time of year ? It's ten degrees hotter than hell here in June and July.



Easy answer?   Kids.      That's one reason I'm glad I haven't spawned yet.




MICKEY88 said:


> shhhhhhh  I like the smaller crowds when it's cooler..
> 
> although this past December was a little too cool



  I enjoyed my November trip in 2009.   perfect mix of cool temps that weren't too cold,  and extremely low crowds.    

Hell...  How many other times of year can you get up at 10am,   finally make it to EPCOT around 11:30...  hit pretty much every ride and a nice slow paced trip around the World Showcase (with several tasty beverages along the way),   then leave around 6:30 to make MVMCP and hit most of the stuff in Magic Kingdom,   all within the same day?    




TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Indiana Jones and the Singles Social Club of Doom



Singles Social Club XTREME!

Raiders of the Lost Singles Social Club

Singles Social Club: The Last Crusade

Singles Social Club's Day Off

Pretty in Singles Social Club

Singles Social Club: The Curse of the Bottomless Drink

Singles Social Club:  Dead Mans Chest

Singles Social Club:  At DIS' End



ok....  maybe movie parodies would be a bad idea....  too many ways to be cheesy.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Easy answer?   Kids.      That's one reason I'm glad I haven't spawned yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my November trip in 2009.   perfect mix of cool temps that weren't too cold,  and extremely low crowds.
> 
> Hell...  How many other times of year can you get up at 10am,   finally make it to EPCOT around 11:30...  hit pretty much every ride and a nice slow paced trip around the World Showcase (with several tasty beverages along the way),   then leave around 6:30 to make MVMCP and hit most of the stuff in Magic Kingdom,   all within the same day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singles Social Club XTREME!
> 
> Raiders of the Lost Singles Social Club
> 
> Singles Social Club: The Last Crusade
> 
> Singles Social Club's Day Off
> 
> Pretty in Singles Social Club
> Singles Social Club: The Curse of the Bottomless Drink
> 
> Singles Social Club:  Dead Mans Chest
> 
> Singles Social Club:  At DIS' End
> 
> 
> 
> ok....  maybe movie parodies would be a bad idea....  too many ways to be cheesy.



you really want people calling you a pretty boy ??


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> you really want people calling you a pretty boy ??



   Yup...  definately don't think there is any danger of that happening.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Indiana Jones and the Singles Social Club of Doom



How about The Dis'Turbed Social Group.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> Easy answer?   Kids.      That's one reason I'm glad I haven't spawned yet.



They are just kids they should have no say.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I know your reasoning goober.
> Everyone should protest summer vacation( Holidays for Brits ) and only come when its cooler.



Oh what are you complaining about? Youre there all the time, whats it matter to you when we come? 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Indiana Jones and the Singles Social Club of Doom



 More like the Doomed Singles Social Club  Or, the Disney Doomed Singles Social Club 




CoasterAddict said:


> Well, *that* certainly sounds cheerful and welcoming--not



We dont want ppl in here spying on our activites  



DCTooTall said:


> ok....  maybe movie parodies would be a bad idea....  too many ways to be cheesy.



I like "Singles Social Club: The Curse of the Bottomless Drink"
Truthfully, we dont really need a _reason_ to be cheesy


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Singles Social Club XTREME!
> 
> Raiders of the Lost Singles Social Club
> 
> Singles Social Club: The Last Crusade
> 
> Singles Social Club's Day Off
> 
> Pretty in Singles Social Club
> 
> Singles Social Club: The Curse of the Bottomless Drink
> 
> Singles Social Club:  Dead Mans Chest
> 
> Singles Social Club:  At DIS' End
> 
> 
> 
> ok....  maybe movie parodies would be a bad idea....  too many ways to be cheesy.







Kfyr23 said:


> How about The Dis'Turbed Social Group.



Not bad...but it makes us sound like we're ready for a padded room. And not in a good way.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm.....   Anybody know what the thread max page/post count is?    I'm thinking we may need to create a sequel thread soon at the rate we've been going.
> 
> 
> Also....  Anyone have any suggestions of the Sequel thread title?    I'm kinda leaning towards maybe:
> 
> "Singles Social Club: Part Deux"    or
> "Revenge of the Singles Social Club"     Or
> "Singles Social Club:  2 drink minimum"    Hmmm.. or how about
> "Singles Social Club:  AKA the Dis Insane Asylum"
> 
> 
> LOL...  any preferences?   Suggestions?



*250 pages is the MAX!*



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> The Singles Social Club Strikes Back?



oh u got my vote...


i'll try and think of some also..


----------



## Funball

> Raiders of the Lost Singles Social Club



LOVE IT!

how about  "single social club: Leave your name at the door"


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Funball said:


> *250 pages is the MAX!*



 Here's one more to get us to the max!


----------



## MICKEY88

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I like "Singles Social Club: The Curse of the Bottomless Drink"
> Truthfully, we dont really need a _reason_ to be cheesy



Why would a Bottomless drink be a curse..???


----------



## ahoff

Kfyr23 said:


> Why is it everyone comes to Florida during the most miserable time of year ? It's ten degrees hotter than hell here in June and July.



One thing I have never done is be in Florida between June and August.  We would always plan trips mostly in October or May and just take the kids out of school for a few days.  Also did that when it was just my son and I.  Then a few years ago he decided he was not into Disney anymore and I started going to participate in some of the races there, which are also in cooler weather.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Why would a Bottomless drink be a curse..???



Um...  cause we'd never get anything productive done?


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Um...  cause we'd never get anything productive done?



and we do now ???


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> LOVE IT!
> 
> how about  "single social club: Leave your name at the door"







DCTooTall said:


> Um...  cause we'd never get anything productive done?





MICKEY88 said:


> and we do now ???



I was kinda wondering the same thing... What is this higher purpose of ours DC?


----------



## DIS_MERI

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I was kinda wondering the same thing... What is this higher purpose of ours DC?




We have a purpose??? I was scared enough when someone mentioned a topic (or, more specifically, being off topic....I thought it was *all* off topic  )....


----------



## Funball

Kfyr23 said:


> I know your reasoning *goober*.
> 
> Everyone should protest summer vacation( Holidays for Brits ) and only come when its cooler.


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Who you calling goober? 
[/FONT]






Kfyr23 said:


> How about The Dis'Turbed Social Group.



[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_You_ are very disturbing...  ..that makes us all sound like we are from the nut factory. you seriously want that image being spread? i don't!
[/FONT]


----------



## Funball

"singles social Club: give us a $20 and we will let you in"

"singles social Club: Because we can"


----------



## Funball

"Singles social club: more then just a club, it's an experience"

"singles social club: It's a party everyday!"

"singles social club: if you got rum we might let you in"


----------



## Funball

"you've been waiting for a singles social club like us.."


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Funball said:


> "singles social Club: give us a $20 and we will let you in"



"Otherwise you'll be sleeping with the fishes..." *bad mobster accent*


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DIS_MERI said:


> We have a purpose??? I was scared enough when someone mentioned a topic (or, more specifically, being off topic....I thought it was *all* off topic




Good call


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Here are couple more titles based on movies....

Singles Social Club:  A Night at the Magic Kingdom


Singles Social Club:  Search for the Holy Grail


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

How's this one...

Harry Potter and the Singles Social Club


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Why would a Bottomless drink be a curse..???



Sorry, but I definitely have to agree with this, a bottomless drink would be great.


----------



## Kfyr23

Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]_You_ are very disturbing...  ..that makes us all sound like we are from the nut factory. you seriously want that image being spread? i don't!
> [/FONT]



To the outside world I am sure some of the conversations we have seem disturbing. And I am no longer disturbed I take medication for that. 
J/K


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, but I definitely have to agree with this, a bottomless drink would be great.



anyone who disagrees, is obviously an amateur


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> anyone who disagrees, is obviously an amateur



I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## bluedevilinaz

WOOHOOO!!! I have a job interview tomorrow at 10am!!!  keep your fingers crossed I get the job!


----------



## DIS_MERI

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOOO!!! I have a job interview tomorrow at 10am!!!  keep your fingers crossed I get the job!



Good luck!


----------



## Funball

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOOO!!! I have a job interview tomorrow at 10am!!!  keep your fingers crossed I get the job!




good luck! break a leg!!


----------



## Funball

got another thread title

"it's 5 o'clock somewhere:The singles social club"


----------



## squee!! disney!!

i've decided to jump into this thread! hiii!!


----------



## tlionheart78

squee!! disney!! said:


> i've decided to jump into this thread! hiii!!



Good!   Can you come up with a title sequel to this thread?  First thing that popped in my head was Singles Social Club in Wonderland.


Meh.  Pathetic... Needs work.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOOO!!! I have a job interview tomorrow at 10am!!! keep your fingers crossed I get the job!



Hope it goes well!!! Goodluck!!! 




Funball said:


> got another thread title
> 
> "it's 5 o'clock somewhere:The singles social club"



OoOo, I like that one!!!!!! 



squee!! disney!! said:


> i've decided to jump into this thread! hiii!!



Welcome fellow Michigander (well I suppose I am a former Michigander, but whateves, it never really leaves ya)


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOOO!!! I have a job interview tomorrow at 10am!!!  keep your fingers crossed I get the job!



 Good luck! 



Funball said:


> got another thread title
> 
> "it's 5 o'clock somewhere:The singles social club"



I like it!


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, loooooooonnnnnngggggg day.  Finally home from work. I feel beat up.


----------



## Kfyr23

Funball said:


> got another thread title
> 
> "it's 5 o'clock somewhere:The singles social club"



I vote this one.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dang you people have been busy today.  It took a bit to catch up on the thread. . .lol.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, loooooooonnnnnngggggg day.  Finally home from work. I feel beat up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


>



Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, loooooooonnnnnngggggg day.  Finally home from work. I feel beat up.



I can relate.  Had to do more delivery driving today.  Torrential rain + flooding in certain areas = not a fun day at all.


----------



## Funball

yeah i had a hard day too.. of being on the dis but work  kept getting in the way..lol  

BTW i am out of thread title ideas, the 5 oclock one was my last and probably my best !


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Funball said:


> got another thread title
> 
> "it's 5 o'clock somewhere:The singles social club"



Does membership in this title include bottomless drinks?


----------



## knewton64

DisneydaveCT said:


> Does membership in this title include bottomless drinks?




....make mine a Guiness.



......countin' down the days until I boogy on across the pond to Ireland
                     (June 2011)




T.T.F.N.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> and we do now ???





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I was kinda wondering the same thing... What is this higher purpose of ours DC?



  Um....  Make the money to afford the drinks?

Ooooo....  but with the bottomless drink,  i guess I could quit the job then....

Oh...  wait...   Still would need to make the money for the Disney trips.


So,  I guess our higher purpose is to make it to the Promised Land.... aka,   Disney





Funball said:


> "singles social Club: give us a $20 and we will let you in"





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> "Otherwise you'll be sleeping with the fishes..." *bad mobster accent*



 Gee.....  i thought we wanted to invite people in,   not scare them off!





DisneydaveCT said:


> Here are couple more titles based on movies....
> 
> Singles Social Club:  A Night at the Magic Kingdom
> 
> 
> Singles Social Club:  Search for the Holy Grail



  Hmmm... Would the Holy Grail be the one who makes you lose the Single status?

  And do we need to beware the rabbits?




bluedevilinaz said:


> WOOHOOO!!! I have a job interview tomorrow at 10am!!!  keep your fingers crossed I get the job!







squee!! disney!! said:


> i've decided to jump into this thread! hiii!!



 to the group!  





 Soooo....  Looks like the current front leader is:

 "Singles Social Club: It's 5'oclock somewhere!"


    So...  looks like this may be our winner unless someone objects or another one takes the lead.


----------



## Wasre

DCTooTall said:


> Soooo....  Looks like the current front leader is:
> 
> "Singles Social Club: It's 5'oclock somewhere!"
> 
> 
> So...  looks like this may be our winner unless someone objects or another one takes the lead.



I like it....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Does membership in this title include bottomless drinks?



Yeah, sure, why not. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... Would the Holy Grail be the one who makes you lose the Single status?
> 
> And do we need to beware the rabbits?



I am not touching this one with a 10 foot pole. . .

And I like the "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" title. . .I use that a lot. . .it works.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am not touching this one with a 10 foot pole. . .
> 
> And I like the "It's 5 o'clock somewhere" title. . .I use that a lot. . .it works.



Hmmmm....

   Why do i have a funny feeling you didn't think about the Killer Rabbit from Monty Python fame....


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmm... Would the Holy Grail be the one who makes you lose the Single status?
> 
> And do we need to beware the rabbits?



I don't know if we need to beware the rabbits because I've never been able to make myself sit through that entire movie.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Why do i have a funny feeling you didn't think about the Killer Rabbit from Monty Python fame....



Oh I thought about the rabbit for about a second. . .then I saw an ENTIRELY DIFFERENT picture here in my mind.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know if we need to beware the rabbits because I've never been able to make myself sit through that entire movie.



Really?  Its a Monty Python cult classic.  I love it.  Of course, I love just about everything ever done by Monty Python and even some of the stuff done by its former members. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I don't know if we need to beware the rabbits because I've never been able to make myself sit through that entire movie.



How can you not love Monty Python?


Here's the scene in question....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg





nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I thought about the rabbit for about a second. . .then I saw an ENTIRELY DIFFERENT picture here in my mind.



  And something tells me I know what you were thinking.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DisneydaveCT said:


> Does membership in this title include bottomless drinks?



 Absolutely!!! 

But only once we have deemed you worthy of handling the bottomless drink.... hahaha...

Just remember to stay on topic when in this thread, and our topic is: anything that is 

hehehe.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> How can you not love Monty Python?



I have never ever seen Monty Python. I guess I am not old enough because I don't even know who they are.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> And something tells me I know what you were thinking.



Hence the reason I didn't want to comment.  I am trying to be good here. . ., ya know. . .maintain some sense of decorum


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> I have never ever seen Monty Python. I guess I am not old enough because I don't even know who they are.





Seriously?!       i'm not THAT old.


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously?!       i'm not THAT old.



Yeah I just watched the clip not a clue who they are. Are they suppose to be funny?


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Seriously?!       i'm not THAT old.



You may not be but I am. . .lol.  Its really hard to believe that there are whole generations of people growing up who do not know about things such as Monty Python.  Luckily my son had me as a parent so he knows all of these things. . .and he is only 18.


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

nurse.darcy said:


> Really?  Its a Monty Python cult classic.  I love it.  Of course, I love just about everything ever done by Monty Python and even some of the stuff done by its former members. . .





DCTooTall said:


> How can you not love Monty Python?
> 
> Here's the scene in question....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcxKIJTb3Hg



I like the black knight, but I always lose interest after that. 

I've also never made it to the end of the Godfather...


----------



## DCTooTall

Kfyr23 said:


> Yeah I just watched the clip not a clue who they are. Are they suppose to be funny?



...

Well here's how that scene ended.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrgLj9lOwk


And then there are these classic bits from the old show,

The Lumberjack song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg


The Ministry of Silly Walks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqhlQfXUk7w

Wink Wink nudge Nudge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ona-RhLfRfc


And you can't look at the Monty Python movies without mentioning some of their classic songs.


Always Look at the Bright Side of Life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ


Every Sperm is Sacred
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0kJHQpvgB8




i could honestly look up great Monty Python stuff all day on Youtube...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> ...
> 
> Well here's how that scene ended.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrgLj9lOwk
> 
> 
> And then there are these classic bits from the old show,
> 
> The Lumberjack song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg
> 
> 
> The Ministry of Silly Walks
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqhlQfXUk7w
> 
> Wink Wink nudge Nudge
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ona-RhLfRfc
> 
> 
> And you can't look at the Monty Python movies without mentioning some of their classic songs.
> 
> 
> Always Look at the Bright Side of Life
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ
> 
> 
> Every Sperm is Sarcred
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0kJHQpvgB8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could honestly look up great Monty Python stuff all day on Youtube...



Awesome DC.  My friends and I used to have MP Marathon movie watching parties. . .loads of fun.  With bottomless drinks of course. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> You may not be but I am. . .lol.  Its really hard to believe that there are whole generations of people growing up who do not know about things such as Monty Python.  Luckily my son had me as a parent so he knows all of these things. . .and he is only 18.



  Oh those poor deprived kids.....

  Just keep saying to yourself,   "I'm Not Dead!"



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I like the black knight, but I always lose interest after that.
> 
> I've also never made it to the end of the Godfather...



Holy Grail has some slow moments...   but it's definately worth watching all the way thru at least once.


Heh...  a couple years ago I was hanging out with a friend and her 2yr old son.   He was at that stage where they were getting him to name things when prompted,  like his nose,  or the sound a cow makes.    I taught him so that he could answer the question,  "What sounds does the knight make?"

"NI!"


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Oh those poor deprived kids.....
> 
> Just keep saying to yourself,   "I'm Not Dead!"
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Grail has some slow moments...   but it's definately worth watching all the way thru at least once.
> 
> 
> Heh...  a couple years ago I was hanging out with a friend and her 2yr old son.   He was at that stage where they were getting him to name things when prompted,  like his nose,  or the sound a cow makes.    I taught him so that he could answer the question,  "What sounds does the knight make?"
> 
> "NI!"


----------



## Kfyr23

DCTooTall said:


> ...
> 
> Well here's how that scene ended.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOrgLj9lOwk
> 
> 
> And then there are these classic bits from the old show,
> 
> The Lumberjack song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg
> 
> 
> The Ministry of Silly Walks
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqhlQfXUk7w
> 
> Wink Wink nudge Nudge
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ona-RhLfRfc
> 
> 
> And you can't look at the Monty Python movies without mentioning some of their classic songs.
> 
> 
> Always Look at the Bright Side of Life
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ
> 
> 
> Every Sperm is Sacred
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0kJHQpvgB8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i could honestly look up great Monty Python stuff all day on Youtube...



I downloaded The Holy Grail so I will watch it with an open mind.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am home from work today and its POURING rain outside.  At least I have nothing pressing that I must do today.  Although I would prefer it did this on my work days instead of my days off.  I wanted to possibly go hang out at DHS today. . .not happening in the rain though. . .


----------



## Kfyr23

nurse.darcy said:


> I am home from work today and its POURING rain outside.  At least I have nothing pressing that I must do today.  Although I would prefer it did this on my work days instead of my days off.  I wanted to possibly go hang out at DHS today. . .not happening in the rain though. . .



Its only suppose to rain part of the day but when are weather forecasters ever right?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Kfyr23 said:


> Its only suppose to rain part of the day but when are weather forecasters ever right?



Here?  Almost never.  However, when I was in living in the California Desert, the weatherman would come on and say "its another scorcher out there". He could say that same sentence 8 months out of the year and be right on.  Not much talent to be a weatherman in the California Desert. . .lol.


----------



## eshuffle

I can't complain 12 days of 80's I can get through the rain today....


----------



## nurse.darcy

eshuffle said:


> I can't complain 12 days of 80's I can get through the rain today....



Are you here in Florida?  Your status says Sterling Heights, Michigan. . .lol.


----------



## eshuffle

nurse.darcy said:


> Are you here in Florida?  Your status says Sterling Heights, Michigan. . .lol.



Ya just enjoying the beautiful weather. Sure is better than all that snow...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> You may not be but I am. . .lol.  Its really hard to believe that there are whole generations of people growing up who do not know about things such as Monty Python.  Luckily my son had me as a parent so he knows all of these things. . .and he is only 18.



I've never seen any of their movies.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I've never seen any of their movies.



Okay, but you HAVE heard of them. . .right?


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> I am home from work today and its POURING rain outside.  At least I have nothing pressing that I must do today.  Although I would prefer it did this on my work days instead of my days off.  I wanted to possibly go hang out at DHS today. . .not happening in the rain though. . .



  It's florida....  Give it 30min-1hr and the rain will stop.


Or you can just go to Disney and they can put up the weatherdome to keep the rain out.   



MICKEY88 said:


> I've never seen any of their movies.



But you are aware of them.     British Humour (gotta spell it the brit way) is an acquired taste...  And Monty Python is one of the more popular dishes.   If you are someone who may not fully appreciate the sometimes dry,  sometimes obsurd humour that is present in Python,   it's not a crime to not watch their movies.

Even those who have seen Grail,   not as many have seen Meaning of Life or Life of Brian.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, but you HAVE heard of them. . .right?



even if my answer was going to be no, it would now have to be yes, since I've read this thread..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> It's florida....  Give it 30min-1hr and the rain will stop.
> 
> 
> Or you can just go to Disney and they can put up the weatherdome to keep the rain out.
> 
> 
> 
> But you are aware of them.     British Humour (gotta spell it the brit way) is an acquired taste...  And Monty Python is one of the more popular dishes.   If you are someone who may not fully appreciate the sometimes dry,  sometimes obsurd humour that is present in Python,   it's not a crime to not watch their movies.
> 
> Even those who have seen Grail,   not as many have seen Meaning of Life or Life of Brian.




good to know it's not a crime, I was about to go into hiding..

benny Hill was the best


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, but you HAVE heard of them. . .right?



I have pictures of people dressed like them at the PA Ren Faire, and at the Faerie Fest in Glenrock PA


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> good to know it's not a crime, I was about to go into hiding..
> 
> benny Hill was the best



LOL...  All I really remember about Benny Hill was the classic chase scenes involving scantily clad women.


for obvious reasons my parents didn't really like me watching it.


----------



## Kfyr23

Well I got through about half of The Holy Grail I had to turn it off. Maybe I will check out some of their shows.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> good to know it's not a crime, I was about to go into hiding..
> 
> benny Hill was the best



My grandmother used to LOVE to watch Benny Hill (if you knew my grandmother you would find this to be absolutely hilarious). We would stay up late at night and watch it together. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> even if my answer was going to be no, it would now have to be yes, since I've read this thread..LOL



Smart alec as usual. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Smart alec as usual. . .



Confucious say " it is better to be smart Alec, than dumb $%*#


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It's florida....  Give it 30min-1hr and the rain will stop.
> 
> 
> Or you can just go to Disney and they can put up the weatherdome to keep the rain out.



Its been raining all morning. . .we shall see what the day holds. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> Confucious say " it is better to be smart Alec, than dumb $%*#


----------



## eshuffle

Getting nice and sunny here at Saratoga Springs.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

eshuffle said:


> Getting nice and sunny here at Saratoga Springs.....



And its starting to clear up here as well.  Might have to get out of here after lunch, head to the gym then to DHS. . .woo hoo.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> And its starting to clear up here as well.  Might have to get out of here after lunch, head to the gym then to DHS. . .woo hoo.



if you go to DHS, and by chance, see my girlfriend Mimi Kaboom





, tell her I said Hi !!


----------



## eshuffle

nurse.darcy said:


> And its starting to clear up here as well.  Might have to get out of here after lunch, head to the gym then to DHS. . .woo hoo.



Have a good time. Sounds like a plan....


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> if you go to DHS, and by chance, see my girlfriend Mimi Kaboom, tell her I said Hi !!



Its funny you mention her.  I cannot recall a time when, upon entering DHS, she was not somewhere to be found on Hollywood BLVD. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Its funny you mention her.  I cannot recall a time when, upon entering DHS, she was not somewhere to be found on Hollywood BLVD. . .



I miss her, I love Crazy women..LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I miss her, I love Crazy women..LOL



Gee Really?  What a surprise!!!! I would have never guessed that about you.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Gee Really?  What a surprise!!!! I would have never guessed that about you.



I know, I hide it well


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I know, I hide it well



Yeah, okay. . .

On another note, lunch is nearly done and its just about time to venture into the great outdoors.  I guess if it starts raining again I can always hide in Tune Inn Lounge. . .lol.


----------



## eshuffle

Don't think it's suppose to rain anymore. Maybe cloudy and windy at times.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, okay. . .
> 
> On another note, lunch is nearly done and its just about time to venture into the great outdoors.  I guess if it starts raining again I can always hide in Tune Inn Lounge. . .lol.



LOL, you hide..that's funny


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, you hide..that's funny



Yes, kind of funny considering I said it.  LOL.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Its really hard to believe that there are whole generations of people growing up who do not know about things such as Monty Python.  Luckily my son had me as a parent so he knows all of these things. . .and he is only 18.



You have to love the Holy Grail.  "who made you king?  I didn't vote for you." They even made a Broadway show out of it.  (But they left out the Castle Anthrax in it)

Anybody familier with Firesign Theater?

Have fun at Tune In, Darcy!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

KYLE!!! Why are you not on Y when I am bored and decide that I can talk to you!!!!!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Or you can just go to Disney and they can put up the weatherdome to keep the rain out.



Seriously, They should invent this, an invisible dome to keep the weather a perfect sunny, 80 degree's with a light breeze.... It would sure help my "Happily Ever After" 


OoOo like in that Jim Carey Movie!!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> You have to love the Holy Grail.  "who made you king?  I didn't vote for you." They even made a Broadway show out of it.  (But they left out the Castle Anthrax in it)
> 
> Anybody familier with Firesign Theater?
> 
> Have fun at Tune In, Darcy!



Didn't go to Tune Inn today Augie.  I just went and played today for a little bit after I went to the gym.  Had a blast using the single rider line at RnR.


----------



## NJDiva

Yeah well it's 21 degrees here....they're ICE FISHING ON THE LAKE!!! This is so wrong!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> Yeah well it's 21 degrees here....they're ICE FISHING ON THE LAKE!!! This is so wrong!



I agree. . .you need a trip to Florida. . .lol.


----------



## ahoff

nurse.darcy said:


> Didn't go to Tune Inn today Augie.  I just went and played today for a little bit after I went to the gym.  Had a blast using the single rider line at RnR.



I have found that the single rider line at RnR does not move as fast as the single rider line at EE.  Though it is better than waiting in the regular line.  The best I have found is to use FP from previous visits........


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Kfyr23 said:


> Well I got through about half of The Holy Grail I had to turn it off. Maybe I will check out some of their shows.



I like their TV shows better than their movies.  And it is fun watching the cast members pop-up in other works including Disney productions.



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> But only once we have deemed you worthy of handling the bottomless drink.... hahaha...




HMMMMM....my dorm in college was known at the "Whitney Drinking Club."  



nurse.darcy said:


> I agree. . .you need a trip to Florida. . .lol.



So do I...so do I.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> I like their TV shows better than their movies.  And it is fun watching the cast members pop-up in other works including Disney productions.



I used to love to watch "The Flying Circus".  Way fun.


----------



## tlionheart78

Oh, how I loathe not having full access to a computer at work!    Hey, DCTooTall, it's nice you picked out some essentials, but I figured I'd add some more to the list.  Some may not be essential, but I adore them nonetheless. 

Dead Parrot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npjOSLCR2hE

Argument Sketch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y

Spam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_eYSuPKP3Y

Flying Lessons
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1oMhMwUbgc

Flower Arranging
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7Ixe95CZOE

Needless to say, if it weren't for Monty Python, I wouldn't have had acquired my love for various British comedy. Anyone got interested in British comedies outside of the Flying Circus?


----------



## Kfyr23

So have we came up with a name for the next thread yet ?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> So have we came up with a name for the next thread yet ?



It sounds like we're going with "Singles Social Club: It's 5 o'clock somewhere"


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Seriously, They should invent this, an invisible dome to keep the weather a perfect sunny, 80 degree's with a light breeze.... It would sure help my "Happily Ever After"
> 
> 
> OoOo like in that Jim Carey Movie!!!!!!



Yeah, like The Truman Show. Or maybe they could have regularly scheduled rain showers so I would have a ready excuse to go inside and get a tasty beverage.


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Yeah, like The Truman Show. Or maybe they could have regularly scheduled rain showers so I would have a ready excuse to go inside and get a tasty beverage.



I love the rain showers everyone else is leaving or hiding under shelter while I ride the rides. Its just rain your not going to melt people. LOL


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Kfyr23 said:


> I love the rain showers everyone else is leaving or hiding under shelter while I ride the rides. Its just rain your not going to melt people. LOL



You never know. Some might melt.  I've heard the Wicked Witch of the West is a total theme park freak.


----------



## DCTooTall

tlionheart78 said:


> Oh, how I loathe not having full access to a computer at work!    Hey, DCTooTall, it's nice you picked out some essentials, but I figured I'd add some more to the list.  Some may not be essential, but I adore them nonetheless.
> 
> Dead Parrot
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npjOSLCR2hE
> 
> Argument Sketch
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQFKtI6gn9Y
> 
> Spam
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_eYSuPKP3Y
> 
> Flying Lessons
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1oMhMwUbgc
> 
> Flower Arranging
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7Ixe95CZOE
> 
> Needless to say, if it weren't for Monty Python, I wouldn't have had acquired my love for various British comedy. Anyone got interested in British comedies outside of the Flying Circus?



I was planning originally on including SPAM and the Dead Parrott in my post,  but figured I should probably stop adding link otherwise I wouldn't get anything accomplished.   



Kfyr23 said:


> So have we came up with a name for the next thread yet ?





TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It sounds like we're going with "Singles Social Club: It's 5 o'clock somewhere"




This.

So far it looks like this is the winner.   I'm thinking I'll kick it off Friday before I head to Florida.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> So far it looks like this is the winner.   I'm thinking I'll kick it off Friday before I head to Florida.



 Horray!!!


----------



## bluedevilinaz

Well my jerk roommate moved out!!!! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Horray!!!



Sowwy


----------



## ahoff

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> It sounds like we're going with "Singles Social Club: It's 5 o'clock somewhere"



It's also 4:20 somewhere also!


----------



## Funball

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> You never know. Some might melt.  I've heard the Wicked Witch of the West is a total theme park freak.



[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Omg.. you heard of her also?!?  
[/FONT]





DCTooTall said:


> I was planning originally on including SPAM and the Dead Parrott in my post,  but figured I should probably stop adding link otherwise I wouldn't get anything accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> So far it looks like this is the winner.   I'm thinking I'll kick it off Friday before I head to Florida.



[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Thank you, I am so deeply honored that I actually came up with a good title! 
[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I'd like to thank my fellow thread posters who helped contribute a title for the new thread,I also like to thank the little people that I stepped on to get here.. and I like to thank Oprah because... well it' s Oprah! 
[/FONT]


----------



## DCTooTall

ahoff said:


> It's also 4:20 somewhere also!



 True...ish.      But conversations can be more fun drinking.    Less giggling and finding the stupidest thing amusing.



Funball said:


> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Thank you, I am so deeply honored that I actually came up with a good title!
> [/FONT]
> 
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]I'd like to thank my fellow thread posters who helped contribute a title for the new thread,I also like to thank the little people that I stepped on to get here.. and I like to thank Oprah because... well it' s Oprah!
> [/FONT]




  Do you guys think we should let her know that we just felt sorry for her because all the cool kids go to the Florida parks,  while she's stuck in Cali?


----------



## MICKEY88

FYI,

Our friend Darcy is in the Hospital, so prayers and positive thoughts sent her way, would  be greatly appreciated..


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI,
> 
> Our friend Darcy is in the Hospital, so prayers and positive thoughts sent her way, would  be greatly appreciated..



Doesn't she work there?


oh... you don't mean working....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Doesn't she work there?
> 
> 
> oh... you don't mean working....



she does work there, but unfortunately she was admitted this morning


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> she does work there, but unfortunately she was admitted this morning



Guess the bright side is she didn't have to go far....  



Hope she get's well soon.


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Guess the bright side is she didn't have to go far....
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she get's well soon.



at least she is well enough to tell me that " I am a bad man"

just because I told her I was going to post that she was committed rather than admitted..


----------



## KinziePooh

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI,
> 
> Our friend Darcy is in the Hospital, so prayers and positive thoughts sent her way, would  be greatly appreciated..



Oh no, I'll keep Darcy in my prayers!  Let her know we're thinking of her and I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI,
> 
> Our friend Darcy is in the Hospital, so prayers and positive thoughts sent her way, would  be greatly appreciated..



I hope she's out and on her way back to Disney soon.


----------



## MICKEY88

KinziePooh said:


> Oh no, I'll keep Darcy in my prayers!  Let her know we're thinking of her and I hope she feels better soon!





Thanks, I'll let her know,

I had asked if it was OK to post here telling everyone and asking for prayers etc.,  and asked how much info I could share f people asked questions,,and her reply was sure, You know I would tell anyways.., ..LOL


----------



## MICKEY88

I'm wondering how that works, and how sucky it would be, to be a patient in a cardiac cath lab, and have a nurse get sick..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

I want to share the good news with you all. 
I am officially divorced as of today! 

Don't get me wrong.  I don't think divorce is such a great thing.  BUT MINE IS. It's been a year and I was beginning to think it would never happen. That I would just be in limbo forever...


----------



## Kfyr23

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I want to share the good news with you all.
> I am officially divorced as of today!
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I don't think divorce is such a great thing.  BUT MINE IS. It's been a year and I was beginning to think it would never happen. That I would just be in limbo forever...



Congrats. I wish I could afford mine. After taxes it on. LOL


----------



## MarylandPirate

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I want to share the good news with you all.
> I am officially divorced as of today!
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I don't think divorce is such a great thing.  BUT MINE IS. It's been a year and I was beginning to think it would never happen. That I would just be in limbo forever...




Congrats, two timer here....didn't learn from my mistakes the first time. lol

Hope Darcy gets well soon!


----------



## Kfyr23

MarylandPirate said:


> Congrats, two timer here....didn't learn from my mistakes the first time. lol
> 
> Hope Darcy gets well soon!



I have always been told you got to get your starter marriage out of the way before you get into a good one.


----------



## MarylandPirate

Kfyr23 said:


> I have always been told you got to get your starter marriage out of the way before you get into a good one.




Well I don't want to be Elizabeth Taylor so I'll stop at two! lol  A single life for me as well as it should be for any self respecting Pirate!    Argh, they're be plenty of wenches and rum to go around.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well my jerk roommate moved out!!!! WOOHOO!!!!



Congrats, I know youve been long awaiting that one! 



Kfyr23 said:


> Sowwy



*taps foot* 



ahoff said:


> It's also 4:20 somewhere also!



Oh, no no no!!! We are a legal club. haha.



Funball said:


> Thank you, I am so deeply honored that I actually came up with a good title!
> 
> I'd like to thank my fellow thread posters who helped contribute a title for the new thread,I also like to thank the little people that I stepped on to get here.. and I like to thank Oprah because... well it' s Oprah!



You did, its awesome!!!!!! LOL, I always Thank Oprah too, for what I really dont know, but she IS Oprah! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I am officially divorced as of today!




Yay  Congrats!! I am sure that has been a burden!!! Now your freeee

Time for a few drinks!!!!!!!


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> *taps foot*



I would have explained but someone got all mad and stormed off.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I would have explained but someone got all mad and stormed off.




Dont you blame this on me!


----------



## MICKEY88

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I want to share the good news with you all.
> I am officially divorced as of today!
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I don't think divorce is such a great thing.  BUT MINE IS. It's been a year and I was beginning to think it would never happen. That I would just be in limbo forever...



Congrats  !!!

I was at WDW Jan 2010, when mine was final, what a great place to be to celebrate..


----------



## MarylandPirate

MICKEY88 said:


> Congrats  !!!
> 
> I was at WDW Jan 2010, when mine was final, what a great place to be to celebrate..



Is that pic of your car at Chryslers at Carlisle?


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

MICKEY88 said:


> Congrats  !!!
> 
> I was at WDW Jan 2010, when mine was final, what a great place to be to celebrate..



Thank you Mickey (and everybody! ) My soul does feel a lot lighter.


----------



## MICKEY88

MarylandPirate said:


> Is that pic of your car at Chryslers at Carlisle?



yes indeed, I go there every year with the Chrysler 300M Enthusiasts Club, it's a great party weekend


----------



## MICKEY88

latest update on Darcy, her  blood count was low, so she's getting her first unit of blood as we speak..


----------



## bluedevilinaz

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I want to share the good news with you all.
> I am officially divorced as of today!
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I don't think divorce is such a great thing.  BUT MINE IS. It's been a year and I was beginning to think it would never happen. That I would just be in limbo forever...



WOOHOO!! Congrats! 



Altoqueenkelly said:


> Congrats, I know youve been long awaiting that one!
> 
> Oh, no no no!!! We are a legal club. haha.



Thanks! I've been waiting for 3 weeks! FINALLY!!! hahaha. 

It's perfectly legal in California, Nevada, and Arizona. 




MICKEY88 said:


> latest update on Darcy, her  blood count was low, so she's getting her first unit of blood as we speak..



Oh no! Sending good healing vibes her way! Tell her she's in my thoughts as well.


----------



## Funball

DCTooTall said:


> True...ish.      But conversations can be more fun drinking.    Less giggling and finding the stupidest thing amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think we should let her know that we just felt sorry for her because all the cool kids go to the Florida parks,  while she's stuck in Cali?



hush up. i got 50 degree weather  here ok! 



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I want to share the good news with you all.
> I am officially divorced as of today!
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I don't think divorce is such a great thing.  BUT MINE IS. It's been a year and I was beginning to think it would never happen. That I would just be in limbo forever...



YAY!!!!!!       the more i think about it. i don't think i want to be married either!! YAY!!!


----------



## ahoff

Get Well thoughts going out to Darcy!  Hope it is not a result of too much RnR yesterday.


----------



## tlionheart78

MICKEY88 said:


> FYI,
> 
> Our friend Darcy is in the Hospital, so prayers and positive thoughts sent her way, would  be greatly appreciated..





MICKEY88 said:


> latest update on Darcy, her  blood count was low, so she's getting her first unit of blood as we speak..



Oh, man.  This is such a shock.  And I just spoke with her last night... She is constantly in my thoughts and prayers right now.  I hope things will turn out okay in the end.


----------



## ChattaAlley

I will say a prayer for her.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Let me join the growing list of Darcy's DisFriends  hoping for her speedy recovery.


----------



## NJDiva

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I want to share the good news with you all.
> I am officially divorced as of today!
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I don't think divorce is such a great thing.  BUT MINE IS. It's been a year and I was beginning to think it would never happen. That I would just be in limbo forever...



Woo hoo!!! Congrats girl!  Time for you take care of yourself


----------



## NJDiva

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well my jerk roommate moved out!!!! WOOHOO!!!!



Sooooo .....party at your place? We could have a sleep over and watch Disney movies!


----------



## MICKEY88

NJDiva said:


> Sooooo .....party at your place? We could have a sleep over and watch Disney movies!



sleepover  !!??

 can I come ??


----------



## DisneydaveCT

NJDiva said:


> Sooooo .....party at your place? We could have a sleep over and watch Disney movies!



Sleep over?  Does it involve bottomless  drinks?


----------



## tlionheart78

bluedevilinaz said:


> Well my jerk roommate moved out!!!! WOOHOO!!!!



Did they leave their essentials, namely food and drinks?  Their loss = our RIGHTFUL gain! 



NJDiva said:


> Sooooo .....party at your place? We could have a sleep over and watch Disney movies!



I'm for that as well.  I can bring my blu-ray player and BDs for a high-def Disneython.


----------



## NJDiva

Looks like party is on! Everyone is on board ....how well do you know your local authorities???


----------



## tlionheart78

NJDiva said:


> Looks like party is on! Everyone is on board ....how well do you know your local authorities???



His green light isn't on, meaning he's away for the moment.....Perhaps talking to said authorities to find out what the local laws are.  Good thing too... we need rules to break.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

NJDiva said:


> Sooooo .....party at your place? We could have a sleep over and watch Disney movies!



OoOo Sounds like fun!!!!



DisneydaveCT said:


> Sleep over?  Does it involve bottomless drinks?



Of course it does! 



NJDiva said:


> Looks like party is on! Everyone is on board ....how well do you know your local authorities???



Wait Wait, you cannot possibly start a party before I arrive!!!!

Not worried about the "authorities", they can come party with us too


----------



## Kfyr23

NJDiva said:


> Sooooo .....party at your place? We could have a sleep over and watch Disney movies!



With this group I doubt there would be any sleeping getting done.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thank you all for your well-wishes. . .I am better, my blood pressure is still extremely low and I still feel lightheaded, but I am better.  I am currently sitting on my hospital bed receiving my second unit of blood.  The Hematologist came in and told me my ferritin count was 2.  He has only ever seen that a couple times, so VERY low.  I used to get iron infusions 2 times a year but its been about 2 years since I had one - apparently I still need them. . .lol.  I'll be headed home in the morning. . .here is what happened.

I was feeling a little lightheaded this morning when getting ready for work.  Went into work, was setting up my first patient for a pacemaker when I got really dizzy and felt faint. Sat down and hoped it would get better but it never did.  My boss took me to ER and the rest is history. . .I got admitted and am getting blood. . .woo hoo.

So I will be seeing a hematologist when I get out of here for iron transfusions every 6 months. . .WHEE. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you all for your well-wishes. . .I am better, my blood pressure is still extremely low and I still feel lightheaded, but I am better.  I am currently sitting on my hospital bed receiving my second unit of blood.  The Hematologist came in and told me my ferritin count was 2.  He has only ever seen that a couple times, so VERY low.  I used to get iron infusions 2 times a year but its been about 2 years since I had one - apparently I still need them. . .lol.  I'll be headed home in the morning. . .here is what happened.
> 
> I was feeling a little lightheaded this morning when getting ready for work.  Went into work, was setting up my first patient for a pacemaker when I got really dizzy and felt faint. Sat down and hoped it would get better but it never did.  My boss took me to ER and the rest is history. . .I got admitted and am getting blood. . .woo hoo.
> 
> So I will be seeing a hematologist when I get out of here for iron transfusions every 6 months. . .WHEE. . .




oh look, it's patient.darcy impersonating nurse.darcy

lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> oh look, it's patient.darcy impersonating nurse.darcy
> 
> lol



Did you finish your rum and coke yet?  If not, hurry up, if so, fix another. . .HEHEHE. . .Remember, you volunteered to be my designated drinker. . .lol.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Did you finish your rum and coke yet?  If not, hurry up, if so, fix another. . .HEHEHE. . .Remember, you volunteered to be my designated drinker. . .lol.



oops I forgot it in the kitchen, sometimes I'm such an amateur..

sorry only one per night, there are 2-4 shots of rum in it..LOL


----------



## NJDiva

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you all for your well-wishes. . .I am better, my blood pressure is still extremely low and I still feel lightheaded, but I am better.  I am currently sitting on my hospital bed receiving my second unit of blood.  The Hematologist came in and told me my ferritin count was 2.  He has only ever seen that a couple times, so VERY low.  I used to get iron infusions 2 times a year but its been about 2 years since I had one - apparently I still need them. . .lol.  I'll be headed home in the morning. . .here is what happened.
> 
> I was feeling a little lightheaded this morning when getting ready for work.  Went into work, was setting up my first patient for a pacemaker when I got really dizzy and felt faint. Sat down and hoped it would get better but it never did.  My boss took me to ER and the rest is history. . .I got admitted and am getting blood. . .woo hoo.
> 
> So I will be seeing a hematologist when I get out of here for iron transfusions every 6 months. . .WHEE. . .



Glad you didn't have far to go. Feel better hon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> oops I forgot it in the kitchen, sometimes I'm such an amateur..
> 
> sorry only one per night, there are 2-4 shots of rum in it..LOL



One per night may work for you but you are MY designated drinker, which means. . .yeah, you got it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJDiva said:


> Glad you didn't have far to go. Feel better hon.



Thank you.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> One per night may work for you but you are MY designated drinker, which means. . .yeah, you got it.



please..!1 you are a lightweight, 4 shots of rum would have you wasted.. so don't challenge me to drink more than you would..


----------



## TexasDisneyBelle

Welcome back Darcy!!!  I'm so glad you're starting to feel better. At least you were already at the hospital. It's the best place to get sick if you have to get sick.


----------



## ludari

I spent a few days at WDW for the half marathon and I had a great time.  Next Disney running event is the half marathon at DL in September.  This Friday I am heading to DL for some more fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> please..!1 you are a lightweight, 4 shots of rum would have you wasted.. so don't challenge me to drink more than you would..



ROFLMAO. . .yeah, well.  You don't have to give away all my secrets.


----------



## nurse.darcy

TexasDisneyBelle said:


> Welcome back Darcy!!!  I'm so glad you're starting to feel better. At least you were already at the hospital. It's the best place to get sick if you have to get sick.



Thanks. . .


----------



## ludari

ahoff said:


> That's cool, should be fun.  I have done three halfs at DW,  do you know what the course is for this one?  Good luck!



This was my first half and I didn't know what to expect or the course.  I blew my knee around the 10-11 mile marker but I still completed the race within the time I had expected to finish (2:00-2:30 hours).


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> roflmao. . .yeah, well.  You don't have to give away all my secrets.



lol


----------



## tlionheart78

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you all for your well-wishes. . .I am better, my blood pressure is still extremely low and I still feel lightheaded, but I am better.  I am currently sitting on my hospital bed receiving my second unit of blood.  The Hematologist came in and told me my ferritin count was 2.  He has only ever seen that a couple times, so VERY low.  I used to get iron infusions 2 times a year but its been about 2 years since I had one - apparently I still need them. . .lol.  I'll be headed home in the morning. . .here is what happened.
> 
> I was feeling a little lightheaded this morning when getting ready for work.  Went into work, was setting up my first patient for a pacemaker when I got really dizzy and felt faint. Sat down and hoped it would get better but it never did.  My boss took me to ER and the rest is history. . .I got admitted and am getting blood. . .woo hoo.
> 
> So I will be seeing a hematologist when I get out of here for iron transfusions every 6 months. . .WHEE. . .



Thank God.  I almost was afraid I was going to lose sleep over ya.   But in all seriousness, I hope you do feel better soon and your blood pressure is back up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

tlionheart78 said:


> Thank God.  I almost was afraid I was going to lose sleep over ya.   But in all seriousness, I hope you do feel better soon and your blood pressure is back up.



Thanks David


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


>



I can send you some pictures from my private colllection, that will get your blood pressure up


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I can send you some pictures from my private colllection, that will get your blood pressure up



Uh, I am not sure I should venture into the private collection. . .could be dangerous.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, I am not sure I should venture into the private collection. . .could be dangerous.



ROTFLMAOWTIME,

the lady who jumps out of perfectly good airplanes is suddenly wanting to avoid danger..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> ROTFLMAOWTIME,
> 
> the lady who jumps out of perfectly good airplanes is suddenly wanting to avoid danger..



I can control most of the danger with skydiving. . .however, I have ABSOLUTELY NO control over your Pyrate mind. THAT is danger. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I can control most of the danger with skydiving. . .however, I have ABSOLUTELY NO control over your Pyrate mind. THAT is danger. . .



LOL, it's funny that you say that, I often tell people not to try to get inside my head, because no one has ever come out alive....LOL

but you should trust me by now..

I was just going to send you pictures of Tony, a male model I have worked with..


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, it's funny that you say that, I often tell people not to try to get inside my head, because no one has ever come out alive....LOL
> 
> but you should trust me by now..
> 
> I was just going to send you pictures of Tony, a male model I have worked with..



Oh sure, he has a nice bod, but ya know. . .pretty boys are not really my type. . .lol.

Oh and Captain, I trust you. . .lol. Trust you to be a Pyrate through and through. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh sure, he has a nice bod, but ya know. . .pretty boys are not really my type. . .lol.
> 
> Oh and Captain, I trust you. . .lol. Trust you to be a Pyrate through and through. . .



silly woman, don't trust a Pyrate that's been drinking his rum.. oh wait, is that why you wanted me to drink up. ? you wanna get me drunk and take advantage of me  ??


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh sure, he has a nice bod, but ya know. . .pretty boys are not really my type. . .lol.
> 
> Oh and Captain, I trust you. . .lol. Trust you to be a Pyrate through and through. . .



is this better


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> silly woman, don't trust a Pyrate that's been drinking his rum.. oh wait, is that why you wanted me to drink up. ? you wanna get me drunk and take advantage of me  ??





I mean really. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> is this better



ACK. . .too much facial hair.  I can deal with a moustache, but really. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> at least she is well enough to tell me that " I am a bad man"
> 
> just because I told her I was going to post that she was committed rather than admitted..



  But we all know that Darcy can't be committed.    If anyone tried,  they'd just kick her out since she is beyond any hope of redemption.  



TexasDisneyBelle said:


> I want to share the good news with you all.
> I am officially divorced as of today!
> 
> Don't get me wrong.  I don't think divorce is such a great thing.  BUT MINE IS. It's been a year and I was beginning to think it would never happen. That I would just be in limbo forever...





 Make sure you get a "I'm Celebrating:  DIVORCE!" button when you finally make it to Disney.

now if I can just get one of my best friends to finally pull the trigger and start her divorce proceedings.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you all for your well-wishes. . .I am better, my blood pressure is still extremely low and I still feel lightheaded, but I am better.  I am currently sitting on my hospital bed receiving my second unit of blood.  The Hematologist came in and told me my ferritin count was 2.  He has only ever seen that a couple times, so VERY low.  I used to get iron infusions 2 times a year but its been about 2 years since I had one - apparently I still need them. . .lol.  I'll be headed home in the morning. . .here is what happened.
> 
> I was feeling a little lightheaded this morning when getting ready for work.  Went into work, was setting up my first patient for a pacemaker when I got really dizzy and felt faint. Sat down and hoped it would get better but it never did.  My boss took me to ER and the rest is history. . .I got admitted and am getting blood. . .woo hoo.
> 
> So I will be seeing a hematologist when I get out of here for iron transfusions every 6 months. . .WHEE. . .



    Well I guess I was right about your not having very far to go to get checked in.  


So wait....  Does this mean you won't be able to go drinking next week while I'm in town?



MICKEY88 said:


> oh look, it's patient.darcy impersonating nurse.darcy
> 
> lol







MICKEY88 said:


> oops I forgot it in the kitchen, sometimes I'm such an amateur..
> 
> sorry only one per night, there are 2-4 shots of rum in it..LOL




...Lightweight....


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> ...Lightweight....



LOL, aren't you the one that was in here a week or 2 ago, talking about being sooooooooooooooooooooooo sick after a night of driniking ?


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL, aren't you the one that was in here a week or 2 ago, talking about being sooooooooooooooooooooooo sick after a night of driniking ?



I'd also drank about 3 Soco-100's and coke (figure at least 2-3 shots in each),  plus a couple hard ciders and Jello shots.   And it was all on an empty stomach.


  I used to be able to finish a handle of rum by myself in about 2 nights....  although I don't do that quite as often anymore.


So I'm not usually much of a lightweight.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> But we all know that Darcy can't be committed.    If anyone tried,  they'd just kick her out since she is beyond any hope of redemption.
> 
> Well I guess I was right about your not having very far to go to get checked in.
> 
> 
> So wait....  Does this mean you won't be able to go drinking next week while I'm in town?



Who said anything about not drinking. . .I received blood, not a liver transplant.  Everything else works just fine.  I'll be in rare form. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Hey Darcy...I'm glad to see you are doing better and getting ready for Mickey88's collection of men.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> ACK. . .too much facial hair.  I can deal with a moustache, but really. . .




Oh well, I guess my goatee counts me out.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hey Darcy...I'm glad to see you are doing better and getting ready for Mickey88's collection of men.



His collection of men scares me. . .lol



DisneydaveCT said:


> Oh well, I guess my goatee counts me out.



Dave, your goatee is fine.  Its neat and trimmed.  That thing on that guy was just out of control. . .lol.  

Its fun sitting in my hospital bed, being visited on and off by my hard working coworders and chatting on the computer. . .lol.  I feel kinda bad that they all are working so hard while I am playing though. On another note, my hospital as GREAT free wifi for guests which I am taking full advantage of. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Who said anything about not drinking. . .I received blood, not a liver transplant.  Everything else works just fine.  I'll be in rare form. . .



  Just thinking the blood/alcohol ratio with a night of heavy drinking could cause problems.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Just thinking the blood/alcohol ratio with a night of heavy drinking could cause problems.



More blood volume, more alchohol needed to get it saturated. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> More blood volume, more alchohol needed to get it saturated. . .lol.



Good point.

  I think my brain has gone into shutdown mode from being up all night and pre-trip excitement.  


It's currently 19 degrees outside,   and in 2 days I will be in Florida for a week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Good point.
> 
> I think my brain has gone into shutdown mode from being up all night and pre-trip excitement.
> 
> 
> It's currently 19 degrees outside,   and in 2 days I will be in Florida for a week.



It happens. Been there and done that. It gets worse, not better. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> It happens. Been there and done that. It gets worse, not better. . .lol.



I think It's mostly just from the anticipation of the trip and my inability to think of much else right now.

the damned temps outside aren't helping any.    going from below freezing to a week in shorts weather is going to be NICE


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yeah, kinda turns the brain to mush. Trip anticipation does that. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, kinda turns the brain to mush. Trip anticipation does that. . .lol.



It doesn't help there is a part of me still debating if I want to do a stay/park/fly the night before my flight.  

The cheapest place I found is about $100 more than if I just drove down the morning prior and parked in the economy lot....    but it would save me about a 2hr drive the morning of the flight....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> It doesn't help there is a part of me still debating if I want to do a stay/park/fly the night before my flight.
> 
> The cheapest place I found is about $100 more than if I just drove down the morning prior and parked in the economy lot....    but it would save me about a 2hr drive the morning of the flight....



Hmmmmmm, that's a tough one.  When I was in Vegas, the airport was less than 10 minutes away so no issues. . .I hate morning drives. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmmmmm, that's a tough one.  When I was in Vegas, the airport was less than 10 minutes away so no issues. . .I hate morning drives. . .



Priceline Negotiator!



I just booked the Hyatt next door to the airport for $50.   Figured do the cheap hotel room,  sleep in,  and then drive next door in the AM to the airport lot.


....wonder if i should've gone cheaper....


----------



## nurse.darcy

DCTooTall said:


> Priceline Negotiator!
> 
> 
> 
> I just booked the Hyatt next door to the airport for $50.   Figured do the cheap hotel room,  sleep in,  and then drive next door in the AM to the airport lot.
> 
> 
> ....wonder if i should've gone cheaper....



LOL, wow, 50 is good for a Hyatt.  Now you don't have a long morning commute.  You will be well-rested and show up fresh at Disney. . .way to start a vacation early. . .


----------



## DCTooTall

Hey everybody!  the Sequel thread has been opened up,  so feel free to hop over there and enjoy the new digs.    You can also stick around here and completely fill the place out.  

I just wanted to get the new thread opened before I disappear for a week,   and with my now booking a hotel for tomorrow night,  I figured today was as good a time as any.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2670032


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, wow, 50 is good for a Hyatt.  Now you don't have a long morning commute.  You will be well-rested and show up fresh at Disney. . .way to start a vacation early. . .



That's even assuming I can sleep.   Between my night-owl schedule and the excitment,  I may not get much sleep.


----------



## ludari

I'm just catching up on some previous post and I noticed that Darcy was sick.  I hope your feeling much better.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> I'm just catching up on some previous post and I noticed that Darcy was sick.  I hope your feeling much better.



Hi Luis. . .yes I am better.  Just waiting to be discharged so I can get back to my life.  My blood count and iron levels were very low.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Hey everybody!  the Sequel thread has been opened up,  so feel free to hop over there and enjoy the new digs.    You can also stick around here and completely fill the place out.
> 
> I just wanted to get the new thread opened before I disappear for a week,   and with my now booking a hotel for tomorrow night,  I figured today was as good a time as any.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2670032





Whoa Whoa Whoa eager beaver  So are we supposed to fill the thread up first, now we are split in our choices, oh the agony... how to choose....


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> His collection of men scares me. . .lol



OK, lets clarify for others, you know it's not a collection of men, it's a collection of photos from shoots I've done with Models and actors....


----------



## MICKEY88

DisneydaveCT said:


> Hey Darcy...I'm glad to see you are doing better and getting ready for Mickey88's collection of men.



it's not a collection of men, it's a collection of photos from shoots I've done with Models and actors


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> OK, lets clarify for others, you know it's not a collection of men, it's a collection of photos from shoots I've done with Models and actors....



Awe, you ruined the fun. . .it sounded like you were pimping them out. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, you ruined the fun. . .it sounded like you were pimping them out. . .ROFLMAO. . .



that idea I'd be ok with, but it seemed to me like people were thinking, I have a collection of men, as if I like them...and am collecting them...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> that idea I'd be ok with, but it seemed to me like people were thinking, I have a collection of men, as if I like them...and am collecting them...



Ahhhhh, I didn't even think of it that way.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yay, my imprisonment (hospitalization) is coming to an end.  Dr. Hizkil came by to see me and I am going to be discharged (of course, this will be as soon as the nurse, who I saw at 8 a.m. and have not seen since, gets around to doing my discharge paperwork and giving it to me. . .lol). I am leaving with no new meds and an appointment for the hematologist.  Whee, what a day and night. . .lol.


----------



## DCTooTall

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa eager beaver  So are we supposed to fill the thread up first, now we are split in our choices, oh the agony... how to choose....



 Hey!  I'm sorry.  I just wanted to ensure that we had a place to go.  I was going to wait until tomorrow,   but since I'm now hitting the road tomorrow I didn't know if I'd have time to do it.

And at the rate we are going,  there is no way this thread would last until I got back.....  So i figured it was better to go ahead and prepare our new stomping grounds.   


Besides...  Honestly...  you are telling me that you can't handle 2 different threads?    I expected better from you.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Yay, my imprisonment (hospitalization) is coming to an end.  Dr. Hizkil came by to see me and I am going to be discharged (of course, this will be as soon as the nurse, who I saw at 8 a.m. and have not seen since, gets around to doing my discharge paperwork and giving it to me. . .lol). I am leaving with no new meds and an appointment for the hematologist.  Whee, what a day and night. . .lol.





Freakin nurses...   Always taking their time.   I mean seriously,   don't they ever do anything besides sit on their asses and make you wait forever for them??     Sheesh.....





(um...  obviously the sarcasm from that is extremely high)


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DCTooTall said:


> Besides...  Honestly...  you are telling me that you can't handle 2 different threads?   I expected better from you.




 Well of course I can handle it, but still...


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Hey!  I'm sorry.  I just wanted to ensure that we had a place to go.  I was going to wait until tomorrow,   but since I'm now hitting the road tomorrow I didn't know if I'd have time to do it.
> 
> And at the rate we are going,  there is no way this thread would last until I got back.....  So i figured it was better to go ahead and prepare our new stomping grounds.



I find it interesting  that you didn't think anyone else was capable of starting the new thread..LOL

did you really have visions of all of us staring at our monitors, viewing a dead thread, thinking gee, I hope DCTooTall gets home from vacation soon, so he can start a new thread and I have someplace to chat...


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> ACK. . .too much facial hair.  I can deal with a moustache, but really. . .



you don't like facial hair... really   ???


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> I find it interesting  that you didn't think anyone else was capable of starting the new thread..LOL
> 
> did you really have visions of all of us staring at our monitors, viewing a dead thread, thinking gee, I hope DCTooTall gets home from vacation soon, so he can start a new thread and I have someplace to chat...





Naaa....  I figured someone else could start it...   But I have this sorta crazy,  almost parental,  feeling over the "Singles Social Club".  I helped start it and have watched it slowly blossom into the group it is today.      It would be like watching someone else move the thread into it's new College Dorm.   it's so hard to let go....  I just had to hold it's hand,  help it move it's stuff,   and make sure it was settled into it's new home before I could feel comfortable.



**sniff** **sniff**  They grow up so fast.......


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Naaa....  I figured someone else could start it...   But I have this sorta crazy,  almost parental,  feeling over the "Singles Social Club".  I helped start it and have watched it slowly blossom into the group it is today.      It would be like watching someone else move the thread into it's new College Dorm.   it's so hard to let go....  I just had to hold it's hand,  help it move it's stuff,   and make sure it was settled into it's new home before I could feel comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> **sniff** **sniff**  They grow up so fast.......



  Oh..OK, so you're a control freak...LOL


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> Oh..OK, so you're a control freak...LOL



Naaa.....


More like I know I'm never going to procreate,   Disney is likely not going to do another 7 Seas Lagoon buy-a-brick or Epcot Leave a Legacy again,    and so this is the closest thing I'm gonna have to a legacy to leave behind.





Oh geeze....   That's just sad.


----------



## Bi-winning

DCTooTall said:


> Naaa.....
> 
> 
> More like I know I'm never going to procreate,   Disney is likely not going to do another 7 Seas Lagoon buy-a-brick or Epcot Leave a Legacy again,    and so this is the closest thing I'm gonna have to a legacy to leave behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geeze....   That's just sad.


 Unless you're running out of time... erm... biologically, never say never!


----------



## MICKEY88

DCTooTall said:


> Naaa.....
> 
> 
> More like I know I'm never going to procreate,   Disney is likely not going to do another 7 Seas Lagoon buy-a-brick or Epcot Leave a Legacy again,    and so this is the closest thing I'm gonna have to a legacy to leave behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh geeze....   That's just sad.



LOL

Dude you need to get out of York more often..


----------



## DCTooTall

Bi-winning said:


> Unless you're running out of time... erm... biologically, never say never!



Naaa....   it's more the fact that our species does not practice procreation as a solo activity....   so the odds are pretty damned slim for me.


----------



## DCTooTall

MICKEY88 said:


> LOL
> 
> Dude you need to get out of York more often..




I get out of York occasionally....   but as I have mentioned before....   very slim pickings in PA.

It also doesn't help that when I do get out of York,   it's usually for some sort of Burner event in Harrisburg.


----------



## Bi-winning

DCTooTall said:


> Naaa....   it's more the fact that our species does not practice procreation as a solo activity....   so the odds are pretty damned slim for me.



Believe it or not, there are at least a few men/women out there that believe in two-parent households and exclusive monogamy.  Call me old fashioned, I guess. 

EDIT:

Also, I live in Maine. That's about as slim picking as you can get!


----------



## DReynolds86

Bi-winning said:


> Believe it or not, there are at least a few men out there that believe in two-parent households and exclusive monogamy.  Call me old fashioned, I guess.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also, I live in Maine. That's about as slim picking as you can get!



There's always Julie "The Cat" Gafney. Rrrrrrowwwwww.


----------



## Bi-winning

DReynolds86 said:


> There's always Julie "The Cat" Gafney. Rrrrrrowwwwww.



That is hilarious. I nearly spit out my Corona on myself.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> you don't like facial hair... really   ???



I have nothing against facial hair.  I just prefer it be tame. . .that guy's chin hair looked more like a shag carpet than facial hair. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> I find it interesting  that you didn't think anyone else was capable of starting the new thread..LOL
> 
> did you really have visions of all of us staring at our monitors, viewing a dead thread, thinking gee, I hope DCTooTall gets home from vacation soon, so he can start a new thread and I have someplace to chat...



Actually it works like this. . .

The moderators suddenly realize that the thread is TOO LONG. . .so they break it off - normally at the 250 page mark - and just let the conversation pick up where it left off.  .  .its kinda cool, but DC, being the control freak that he is, decided to NOT leave it up to the mods. . .Luv ya DC but ya know. . .its okay if the mods start the "new" thread. . .lol.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

MICKEY88 said:


> you don't like facial hair... really   ???




I dont like much facial hair either, I think a little scruff before a clean shave is kinda sexy sometimes.... but otherwise I prefer smooth


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> I dont like much facial hair either, I think a little scruff before a clean shave is kinda sexy sometimes.... but otherwise I prefer smooth



I prefer a clean shaven woman. I hate getting kisses and her beard tickling me.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I prefer a clean shaven woman. I hate getting kisses and her beard tickling me.




Ewwww. Youre nasty..... not sure which beard you are refering too.... knowing you it's probably the "other" one


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Ewwww. Youre nasty..... not sure which beard you are refering too.... knowing you it's probably the "other" one



Straight to the gutter. I was being perfectly clean minded. Thank You very much.


----------



## DReynolds86

Kfyr23 said:


> I prefer a clean shaven woman. I hate getting kisses and her beard tickling me.



So no Italian women, eh?


----------



## Kfyr23

DReynolds86 said:


> So no Italian women, eh?



Well some of the country girls here in my town can grow a thicker stache than me. I am a little grossed out and upset at the same time.


----------



## DCTooTall

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually it works like this. . .
> 
> The moderators suddenly realize that the thread is TOO LONG. . .so they break it off - normally at the 250 page mark - and just let the conversation pick up where it left off.  .  .its kinda cool, but DC, being the control freak that he is, decided to NOT leave it up to the mods. . .Luv ya DC but ya know. . .its okay if the mods start the "new" thread. . .lol.



Well....





 (And this is the first thread I've been a part of that actually got active enough to hit the threshold.... )



Kfyr23 said:


> Straight to the gutter. I was being perfectly clean minded. Thank You very much.




 to the Singles Social Club!


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Hi Luis. . .yes I am better.  Just waiting to be discharged so I can get back to my life.  My blood count and iron levels were very low.



So happy to hear your on the highway to a speedy recovery.


----------



## ludari

Expanding my love for Disney I just purchased DVC for Bay Lake Tower.


----------



## DCTooTall

ludari said:


> Expanding my love for Disney I just purchased DVC for Bay Lake Tower.






I'm jealous.....

Then again.... I got some nice timeshare just down the street and around the corner.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Expanding my love for Disney I just purchased DVC for Bay Lake Tower.



Hello. . .how are you. . .my name is Darcy and I am a wdw fanatic. . .and single. . .lol

(did I come on too strong?)


----------



## ttester9612

ludari said:


> Expanding my love for Disney I just purchased DVC for Bay Lake Tower.



  Welcome to the fabulous world of DVC owners.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello my DISfriends. . .I am better and I am currently at home. . .resting up because I must work tomorrow. . .hugs all and thank you all for your PMs, texts and well wishes. . .luv ya. . .


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello. . .how are you. . .my name is Darcy and I am a wdw fanatic. . .and single. . .lol
> 
> (did I come on too strong?)



Too Funny!

I had a feeling that DVC at Bay Lake Tower would make me more desirable. I don't think you where coming on too strong, but I still think I need to shave in order to put me over the top.


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello my DISfriends. . .I am better and I am currently at home. . .resting up because I must work tomorrow. . .hugs all and thank you all for your PMs, texts and well wishes. . .luv ya. . .


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DReynolds86 said:


> So no Italian women, eh?



ROFLMAO!! I See I wasnt the only one thinking this way 



ludari said:


> Expanding my love for Disney I just purchased DVC for Bay Lake Tower.



Congrats! That is awsome! I am jealous, I want to be able to stay DVC property all the time!!! Lucky!! 




Kfyr23 said:


> Straight to the gutter. I was being perfectly clean minded. Thank You very much.



Hah, excuses, I do not believe you, no I do not 
But, DC has the perfect response:


DCTooTall said:


> to the Singles Social Club!


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Did you finish your rum and coke yet?  If not, hurry up, if so, fix another. . .HEHEHE. . .Remember, you volunteered to be my designated drinker. . .lol.



FYI, I've gone through half a bottle of Southern Comfort since last night. I wasn't sure why, but I think it's your fault.


----------



## Floydian

MICKEY88 said:


> please..!1 you are a lightweight, 4 shots of rum would have you wasted.. so don't challenge me to drink more than you would..





nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .yeah, well.  You don't have to give away all my secrets.



Umm, if Darcy is a lightweight compared to you, then you must be...


----------



## ChattaAlley

ludari said:


> Expanding my love for Disney I just purchased DVC for Bay Lake Tower.



So Jealous....many great memories to come.


----------



## ludari

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Congrats! That is awsome! I am jealous, I want to be able to stay DVC property all the time!!! Lucky!!




Thank you.  I'm soo excited.


----------



## ludari

ChattaAlley said:


> So Jealous....many great memories to come.



Yes, I'm already looking at the calendar trying to figure out when I can go and I just retured from WDW on Monday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> FYI, I've gone through half a bottle of Southern Comfort since last night. I wasn't sure why, but I think it's your fault.



Brad, NOTHING is my fault. . .I am a Princess and by Princess standards I am perfect. . .(oh wait, that is my mind talking. . .ROFLMAO)


----------



## nurse.darcy

ludari said:


> Too Funny!
> 
> I had a feeling that DVC at Bay Lake Tower would make me more desirable. I don't think you where coming on too strong, but I still think I need to shave in order to put me over the top.



Sweetie, no more shaving needed.  For those who saw me say the guy was too hairy. . .DID YOU SEE THE PICTURE? I mean really. . .you can have a full blown beard as long as it is neat and clean and I wouldn't care. . .Its unruly and looks like a bushman tail that messes with my mind. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweetie, no more shaving needed.  For those who saw me say the guy was too hairy. . .DID YOU SEE THE PICTURE? I mean really. . .you can have a full blown beard as long as it is neat and clean and I wouldn't care. . .Its unruly and looks like a bushman tail that messes with my mind. . .




C'mon Darcy...he had the Pyrate look.



nurse.darcy said:


> Hello. . .how are you. . .my name is Darcy and I am a wdw fanatic. . .and single. . .lol
> 
> (did I come on too strong?)



OK gang, we need to help Darcy get over her shyness...


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> C'mon Darcy...he had the Pyrate look.
> 
> 
> 
> OK gang, we need to help Darcy get over her shyness...



Shy?. . .did someone say I was Shy? Look, I love pyrates but there is not a Shy bone in my body. . .as you all know. . .INCLUDING YOU DAVE. . .


----------



## DIS_MERI

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweetie, no more shaving needed.  For those who saw me say the guy was too hairy. . .DID YOU SEE THE PICTURE? I mean really. . .you can have a full blown beard as long as it is neat and clean and I wouldn't care. . .Its unruly and looks like a bushman tail that messes with my mind. . .





DisneydaveCT said:


> C'mon Darcy...he had the Pyrate look



I'm going to have to back Darcy up on this one.  There's Pyrate and then there's whatever had taken up residence on that guy's face....


----------



## Funball

glad ur back darcy!!

made u all something perdy for this thread


----------



## Kfyr23

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Hah, excuses, I do not believe you, no I do not
> :



I am not scared I woulda said it out loud.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Kfyr23 said:


> I am not scared I woulda said it out loud.



Well, in the event that you hadn't realized the other context.....


----------



## ludari

nurse.darcy said:


> Sweetie, no more shaving needed.  For those who saw me say the guy was too hairy. . .DID YOU SEE THE PICTURE? I mean really. . .you can have a full blown beard as long as it is neat and clean and I wouldn't care. . .Its unruly and looks like a bushman tail that messes with my mind. . .



So glad I do not have to shave.  Yes, I did see the picture of that guy and I agree that if your beard is long enough to braid and your not in ZZ Top it's time for a trim.


----------



## MICKEY88

ludari said:


> So glad I do not have to shave.  Yes, I did see the picture of that guy and I agree that if your beard is long enough to braid and your not in ZZ Top it's time for a trim.



ok I'll hafta find the picture of him with his beard braded with little skulls in it


----------



## MICKEY88

y'all need to look up Edward teach if ya don't think pirates have wild beards


----------



## nurse.darcy

MICKEY88 said:


> y'all need to look up Edward teach if ya don't think pirates have wild beards



I have no doubts that Pyrates have wild beards. . .I just don't want to deal with a wild beard, personally. . .I mean, I keep myself neatly trimmed, I expect a man to do the same. Trim that beard neatly so I don't have to search for the lips if I want to steal a kiss. . .

Oh, and I understand that Blackbeard was a gentleman Pyrate, but he still had too much unruly facial hair. . .


----------



## DisneydaveCT

NOTE TO SELF:  Keep the goatee neatly trimmed...at least for trips to Florida.


----------



## MICKEY88

nurse.darcy said:


> I have no doubts that Pyrates have wild beards. . .I just don't want to deal with a wild beard, personally. . .I mean, I keep myself neatly trimmed, I expect a man to do the same. Trim that beard neatly so I don't have to search for the lips if I want to steal a kiss. . .
> 
> Oh, and I understand that Blackbeard was a gentleman Pyrate, but he still had too much unruly facial hair. . .



you have your Pirates confused, Blackbeard was one of the most notorious pirates

Stede Bonnet was the Gentleman Pirate


----------



## DReynolds86

And Roberto Clemente was the greatest Pirate of all time.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DisneydaveCT said:


> NOTE TO SELF:  Keep the goatee neatly trimmed...at least for trips to Florida.




Good work


----------



## MICKEY88

DReynolds86 said:


> And Roberto Clemente was the greatest Pirate of all time.



Hmm. He was definitely great
But "Pops" Stargell was also


----------



## DReynolds86

And Honus Wagner.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneydaveCT said:


> NOTE TO SELF:  Keep the goatee neatly trimmed...at least for trips to Florida.



Very good. . .


----------



## ahoff

Hey Darcy, welcome back!  Glad you are ready for more Disney!




nurse.darcy said:


> Sweetie, no more shaving needed.  For those who saw me say the guy was too hairy. . .DID YOU SEE THE PICTURE? I mean really. . .you can have a full blown beard as long as it is neat and clean and I wouldn't care. .



Hmm, I think mine is neat and clean, for the most part...


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Hey Darcy, welcome back!  Glad you are ready for more Disney!




Thanks Augie. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

DReynolds86 said:


> And Honus Wagner.



who were the 2 brothers that played for the Pirates, and are both in the hall of fame.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Home from work and survived the day.  Got a few texts from DC that he is already enjoying the start of his vacation.  I will try to keep you all up to date on his trip. . .


----------



## MICKEY88

I don't shave for anyone so that leaves me out of the running


----------



## Kfyr23

Come on people we cant let this thread die.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Aladdin  A Bugs Life & Monster's INC 

What a fun day! (Besides cleaning the house and grocery shopping in the rain, haha)


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Aladdin  A Bugs Life & Monster's INC
> 
> What a fun day! (Besides cleaning the house and grocery shopping in the rain, haha)



OK, I will help...hello neighbor...from Northern VA.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

DisneydaveCT said:


> OK, I will help...hello neighbor...from Northern VA.




Hey there!


----------



## tapop

The  dress  is  very beautiful


----------



## soohp

It  is  very  beautiful


----------



## nurse.darcy

Nice of you all to post here, but we have moved on to the new thread.  

Check us out here and feel free to join in. . .

SSC, its still 5 O'Clock somewhere. . .lol


----------



## creem

Do not know which one is right for me?


----------



## xibei

I think the purple look even better


----------



## shachun

This skirt is very sexy


----------

